# Halle Berry



## karo

The always gorgeous *Halle Berry* tapes her guest appearance on *The Late Show with David Letterman Show* on Monday night at the Ed Sullivan Theater in NYC.
The mom-to-be promoted her new film _Things We Lost in the Fire_ costarring *Benicio Del Toro*.
This interview will air this Friday, October 12 along with musical guest Spring Snake Symphony and another interview with actor *Bill Hader* (_Superbad_).


----------



## sheishollywood

She looks great! Glowing!


----------



## NYCBelle

i'm so happy for halle.  loved her oprah interview


----------



## bobobags

She is great............I wish her the best.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

All the best to her!


----------



## Mellz

She looks so good! She has always been one of my favorite actress!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* signs autographs on her way into the *Today show*.


----------



## karo

More pics of Halle and her cute baby-bump


----------



## RoseMary

she looks gorgeous!


----------



## love to shop

aww..I missed that!
I think she is going to be a beautiful mommy!!


----------



## RoseMary

she looks pretty.


----------



## uberdumb

She looks great preggers!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She's so pretty!  I have a silly question but have always wondered, does she wear hair extensions?  Her hair is SO pretty and looks natural.


----------



## princessaj0603

Could she be any cuter while pregnant?!  She really has that glow!

*This Is Disgusting*

Filed under: Baby Blabber > Yummy Yummy Screw > Halle Berry 





Could *Halle Berry* get any hotter???
We just cant stand it!
The mom-to-be was literally glowing at the Los Angeles premiere of her new film, _Things We Lost In The Fire_, Monday night at the Egyptian Theater.
She definitely wins the award for hottest pregnant lady!
While Halle and her equally gorgeous model boyfriend work on their new project together, Berry has said she will not be reprising her role as _Catwoman_ in the new _Justice League_ feature film adaptation.
With age comes wisdom!


She looks fantastic...kudos to her!!!


----------



## Kimm992

Wow!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Stunning !


----------



## dallas

Did we really expect anything else? Gorgeous gal.


----------



## purplekitty

Wow!! She is gorgeous as always!


----------



## travelbliss

She DOES look great.....
I could never look good when I was preggers....{{{ sigh }}}


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Wow, she really is gorgeous!


----------



## gloss_gal

She looks great and the JC boots she wore with the dress were hot!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

she looks fantastic!


----------



## gillianna

Halle could wear a paper bag as a dress and still look stunning.  I don't think I ever saw a bad photo of her.  She is a very classy lady who just glows being pregnant.


----------



## uberdumb

I bet she'll look gorgeous even birthing - she is just stunning and obviously pregnancy suits her!


----------



## RoseMary

she looks amazing!


----------



## Kellybag

lovely


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i want to look like that if i ever get pregnant


----------



## glistenpearls

Wow...she does look beautiful. There's no way I will look like that if am pregnant hahaha


----------



## boobeary

That's going to be 1 prettttyy baby.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great!


----------



## Charlie

She looks great but she DOES really look happy and I love it!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks amazing!  When I was pregnant, I also had "the glow"...and two asses!


----------



## jane_2007

Stunning and gorgeous.


----------



## sheishollywood

Wow! She's absolutely glowing. She looks fantastic.


----------



## LaLohan

Oscar winner *HALLE BERRY* has accused the paparazzi of forcing her off the road while she was driving in Hollywood - two days after announcing she was pregnant.
The actress reveals she suddenly became a target after telling the world she was expecting her first child, but the army of photographers that started following her everywhere overstepped the mark when they caused her to crash into a wall.
She says, "I got into a car accident because the paparazzi chased me."
Berry was furious when the snappers stuck around after the accident to get photographs of her car being towed away - and then lied about the crash, so publications would print the pictures.
She fumes, "They said, 'Oh, Halle Berry's car is being towed because she was illegally parked.' No! It was crashed because the paparazzi chased me into a wall.
"There I was stuck with my crashed-up car wondering if this somehow impacted my pregnancy and feeling totally helpless and violated.
"I thought, 'Oh my God, I hope this jolt and this bang hasn't done anything to me internally.'"

Source:
news.superiorpics.com


----------



## volleyballgal

OMG I would be furious! Could she sue the paparazzi or something??


----------



## AestHetiC

stupid paparazzi. i hope her baby is ok.


----------



## sheishollywood

OMG! I get that it's their job and when you become a celebrity it's in the territory but for Pete's sake!! Does these people have a brain in their head that photo's are not worth someone's life? 

I hope her and her baby are alright.


----------



## princessaj0603

I heard that she is just fine...just really shaken up. Unfortunatly the paprazzi are so hungry for that "one shot" that they will do anything to get it and to get the picture of the celeb getting all pissed off.  I totally feel for her and hope that things like this don't actually cause an accident where someone gets really really hurt.

She is so graceful though and has handled the situation really well.


----------



## caitlin1214

(BANG Showbiz) - Halle Berry has been forced to apologise after making an anti-Semitic joke on a US talk show. The Oscar-winning beauty - who is currently pregnant with her first child - was showing chat show host Jay Leno and his audience distorted images of herself when she made the faux pas. When holding up a photograph of her with a larger nose, she quipped she looked like her Jewish cousin.

One audience member told the New York Post newspaper: "She introduced the first photo by saying, 'Here's where I look like my Jewish cousin!' - it was a picture of her with a huge, distorted nose. No one laughed, and Jay nervously said, 'I'm glad you said that and not me.' When the show aired, they cut out her 'Jewish' comment and added a laugh track to the bit."

Halle later apologised for her remarks, insisting she didn't mean any offence. She said: "I so didn't mean to offend anybody - and after the show I realised it could be seen as offensive, so I asked Jay to take it out, and he did.

"I was backstage before the show and I have three girls who are Jewish who work for me. We were going through pictures to see which ones looked silly, and one of my Jewish friends said of the big-nose picture, 'That could be your Jewish cousin!' And I guess it was fresh in my mind, and it just came out of my mouth. But I didn't mean to offend anybody. I didn't. I didn't mean any harm."

(http://news.channels.aol.ca/entertainment/article.adp?id=20071023094009990012)

_I know she didn't mean anything by it, but hopefully this teaches her to REALLY watch what she says in the future. What's funny and harmless in one context could be hurtful and offensive in another. _


----------



## JAN!

LOL. Welcome to the dark side, Halle. She still finds racist jokes funny I bet. She just won't say it again publicly because it'll ruin her oh-so-sweet image. Oh please.

P.S. did she get a nose job or something?


----------



## madamefifi

I'm sure she's mortified. Who among us hasn't popped out with the inappropriate remark, thinking it's funny, once in a while?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

we all make mistakes ....


----------



## LAltiero85

Woops.....well we all have our moments I guess.


----------



## havanese_pls

opsy.


----------



## Glamfoxx

Everybody sticks their foot in their mouth on occasion.


----------



## karo

I think the world today is a little paranoid. We can't make a joke, a harmless joke, because eerybody will think you're racist. But when someone like Sarah Silverman is making a really disrespectful, not funny and really disguting joke about just one person everyone's laughing.
Maybe we shouldn't really take everything so serious. It was a joke, she didn't do anything wrong for me. I think we went a little too far with what we call 'political correctness'. You can't make a harmless and funny joke these days?


----------



## alwaysinvogue

karo said:


> Maybe we shouldn't really take everything so serious. It was a joke, she didn't do anything wrong for me. I think we went a little too far with what we call 'political correctness'. You can't make a harmless and funny joke these days?


 
I completely agree Karo. I feel sorry for Halle! I think we've gone politically correct crazy!


----------



## kcf68

She said she was joking with her Jewish assistants or friends and they did not find it offensive.  Lighten up!  There is more pressing issues in the world...


----------



## princessaj0603

she is completly harmeless...it wasn't the right thing to say but she would never be like that intentionally.  

Shouldn't the media be focusing on more important issues?


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> I'm sure she's mortified. Who among us hasn't popped out with the inappropriate remark, thinking it's funny, once in a while?


 

Exactly....


----------



## sora17

Ugh, this is ridiculous. Racist is a very big word for a comment like that. There are worse (racist) things happening in this world.


----------



## naughtymanolo

Im not jewish, but my race is very similarly known for large noses had she replaced jewish with my race i totally would not be offended. its an observation, that she made a funny comment about, not an attack there is a huge difference.


----------



## cocogirl07

sora17 said:


> Ugh, this is ridiculous. Racist is a very big word for a comment like that. There are worse (racist) things happening in this world.


 

ITA that was not RACIST, people need to get the definition and then they will know. Poor Halle, the media and moron who told the NY POST need a life.


----------



## uberdumb

Blown out of proportion.


----------



## keodi

karo said:


> I think the world today is a little paranoid. We can't make a joke, a harmless joke, because eerybody will think you're racist. But when someone like Sarah Silverman is making a really disrespectful, not funny and really disguting joke about just one person everyone's laughing.
> Maybe we shouldn't really take everything so serious. It was a joke, she didn't do anything wrong for me. I think we went a little too far with what we call 'political correctness'. You can't make a harmless and funny joke these days?


 
I agree!!


----------



## caitlin1214

To be honest, when I first read the headline (which originally said 'racist remark' before I edited it) I thought she had said something a lot worse. 

What she said probably wasn't the BEST thing to say, but it's not as bad as when Jerry Lewis made a homophobic remark during his fundraiser.


----------



## Leelee

Oh dear.  I would never think to say that and I can't imagine why someone else would, but slips of the tongue do happen.  I imagine she is sincerely apologetic.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ She was:

_When the show aired, they cut out her 'Jewish' comment and added a laugh track to the bit."

Halle later apologised for her remarks, insisting she didn't mean any offence. She said: "I so didn't mean to offend anybody - and after the show I realised it could be seen as offensive, so I asked Jay to take it out, and he did._


----------



## amanda

oh please, anyone offended by that sort of joke needs to pull the stick out of their, uh, rear end.


----------



## HauteMama

When a well-loved celebrity says something like this people are overwhelmingly forgiving; when someone people already love to hate says it, there is suddenly malicious intent. In any case, I'm not sure promoting racial stereotypes is such a great thing.


----------



## Charles

amanda said:


> oh please, anyone offended by that sort of joke needs to pull the stick out of their, uh, rear end.



My cousin actually has a stick up his ass.  I'm offended you'd say something like that!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Halle Berry* arrives fashionably pregnant at the UK premiere of _Things We Lost In The Fire_ on Wednesday.

The premiere was held during the 2007 London Film Festival at Londons Odeon West End.

The back of Halles royal blue gown is just as gorgeous as the front!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

She is beautifully stunning , just gorgeous in blue.


----------



## karo

She looks great, but that dress is horrible. There's just too much going on. The color is fabulous though.


----------



## Cat

amanda said:


> oh please, anyone offended by that sort of joke needs to pull the stick out of their, uh, rear end.


 
 poor sticks!


----------



## Kimm992

amanda said:


> oh please, anyone offended by that sort of joke needs to pull the stick out of their, uh, rear end.



ITA!!


----------



## H_addict

uberdumb said:


> Blown out of proportion.


 

Thank you.


----------



## mellecyn

Oh please, gimme a break.......unbelievable what this world has turned into , I totally agree with the comments on Sarah Silvermann jokes.
TV will soon be so sterilized....
Anyone here knows the english show "LITTLE BRITAIN" ??? I am glad some countries still can show this on TV, could you imagine this show anywhere else ? me not, not in France.


----------



## simpleplan

I hope she apologized to her cousin TOO!!LOL.


----------



## simpleplan

Charles said:


> My cousin actually has a stick up his ass. I'm offended you'd say something like that!


----------



## kalodie1

Oh, please...give me a giant break. I would hardly think that Halle Berry is an anti-semite.  She is a woman who grew up in a bi-racial family and I am sure she is one of the last people who would be racist.  Everyone is just so touchy and puts these celebs on such high pedestles...they are just people and she made a litte joke...big deal.  It certainly did not come off as malicious...just in a bit of poor taste but, really, no great harm done to anyone.  People make comments all the time about my "type" and where I live...stereotyping all the time.  Offended?  Hardly. Annoyed? Maybe. But, really...this is all too much.


----------



## karo

A glowing *Halle Berry* joins director *Susanne Bier* at a photocall for _Things We Lost In The Fire_ during day 9 of the 2007 *Rome Film Festival* on Friday in Rome, Italy.


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous.


----------



## princessaj0603

stunning!

she looks so happy!


----------



## uberdumb

She's been looking amazing lately!


----------



## Cheekers

OMG I think people need to lighten up ... we are way to uptight about things anymore ... not everything is "politically incorrect", an attack of some sort, a criticism ... _<sigh>_


----------



## Nishi621

I am half Jewish and my husband is fully Jewish-I don't see how this comment is offensive and I told him about it and he said the same thing.  Just seems like a big tadoo about nothing to me.


----------



## LaLohan

She definitely has the "Wow-Factor"


----------



## keodi

she looks fabulous!!


----------



## sheishollywood

She always looks great!


----------



## Luccibag

Oh please, she's so sweet.  She just upped herself a few notches in my book!


----------



## sheanabelle

karo said:


> I think the world today is a little paranoid. We can't make a joke, a harmless joke, because eerybody will think you're racist. But when someone like Sarah Silverman is making a really disrespectful, not funny and really disguting joke about just one person everyone's laughing.
> Maybe we shouldn't really take everything so serious. It was a joke, she didn't do anything wrong for me. I think we went a little too far with what we call 'political correctness'. You can't make a harmless and funny joke these days?



whoa...whoa, whoa!  Are you telling me that people actually think Sarah Silverman is funny?


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Bambie

I saw the photo she refers to as looking like a Jewish woman and I am disgusted by her comments about it. I would have never imagined she -who is always complaining about being discriminated against in Hollywood for being African American- would have that kind of mindset. No more Halle Berry movies in my household, I am afraid.


----------



## Bambie

Oh and this is said photo.


----------



## missisa07

I see it as just a slip.  Come on.  For someone to say they've never laughed at a racial joke or made a slip on some stereotype is a lie.  I'm definitely not racist, but I'm not perfect either and sometimes slips like that just _happen_, and you don't quite realize it until after the fact.  She's human after all.  

If she had said something like, "I'm glad I'm not Jewish or I would have a nose like that," then that would be a lot worse.  What she said was just a mistake.


----------



## bisbee

OK...it was a slip of the tongue - not a nice thing to say, some people would be offended (I'm not and I am Jewish) - she was right to apologize, and hopefully will watch her remarks in the future. It was not a horrible thing...just ill-advised...

I don't think this is about being politically correct or not, it's about not saying something that advances stereotypical negative ideas...there is nothing positive about what she said either...


----------



## Vivaestrella

I'm *JEWISH* and *BLACK* and I don't find this offensive at all, people really should lighten up!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry*, about six months pregnant, is all smiles as she drops by a friends house Monday morning in Santa Monica, Cali.
Ive loved every moment of pregnancy, *Halle* recently said. Morning sickness, hot sweats, whoopsing, everything.
The 41-year-old maternity chic actress looked incredibly stylish in a pair of maternity jeans and a paisley top. And shes still wearing heels!


----------



## romina

She is gorgeous as usual !


----------



## sheishollywood

I agree. Gorgeous!


----------



## wordpast

Looking good. Those baby pics are gonna be so coveted. I cant' wait to see!


----------



## cocogirl07

She looks amazing! I am so happy for her, she really wanted to have a baby.


----------



## bobobags

Beautiful............what a lucky baby!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dang she is just so freakin' gorgeous...and now glowing even more if that's possible!!


----------



## RoseMary

she looks very good.


----------



## slowlyfading

she looks great!


----------



## weekender2

looking fabulous. very happy for her!


----------



## Nola

Halle Berry is always so beautiful, she seems to get more gorgeous with age!


----------



## Jahpson

she is so beautiful. love her


----------



## princessaj0603

she is sooo cute.  That baby is going to be GORGEOUS!


----------



## cammy1

she looks really good and healthy cant wait to see pics of that cute baby!


----------



## keodi

good for her!


----------



## lilatheflirt

That baby will be droolworthy for sure!


----------



## RudeGal

GORGEOUS! She is going to be such an amazing mother I bet. She is just glowing!


----------



## purseinsanity

Halle Berry is just stunning and her boyfriend is just as pretty!  That baby has no choice but to come out beautiful!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*She looks amazing!*


----------



## coleigh

When did wrong become right?  She is having a bastard kid.  I'm ashamed for her.


----------



## rags2riches

So pretty


----------



## JTlovesLV

Wow, she looks amazing - well deserved happiness for that woman!!!!


----------



## jlmrocks

Lovin her bag...because I own the same one!  Tod's Nylon Luna Media Hobo


----------



## Barbiedoll

She looks so cute


----------



## remonb

coleigh said:


> When did wrong become right? She is having a bastard kid. I'm ashamed for her.


 
Wow that's a pretty harsh statement but we are entitiled to our opinions. I personally don't think you have to be married to have a child if that child is raised in a loving and protective environment who gives a crap whether the mother is married to the father or not. There is no harm in being an unmarried woman with a child and for the record I am married with children. I was a child that was born out of wedlock and I have managed just fine.


----------



## wordpast

^^ i agree. Also, what's wrong to one person might be totally right for another person. She already tired marriage. Twice. And she decided to wasn't for her. To each their own.


----------



## itsnicole

Halle looks great, as usual!


----------



## chloe-babe

she is just going to be a completely yummy mummy


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## katy 1368

coleigh said:


> When did wrong become right? She is having a bastard kid. I'm ashamed for her.


 
Well you've just mortally insulted me as I am having a child out of "wedlock" too. I've been with my other half for fourteen years - I think that shows a lot more commitment that some married/divorced couples. I'm not in the least "ashamed".


----------



## karo

Halle Berry shops at the Holt Renfrew department store in Vancouver on Tuesday, 12/04


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yeah...she looks stunning! Nowadays the maternity clothings are so stylish as compared in the past....*LOL*


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* makes a stop in the Hollywood Hills on Tuesday to visit a friend in Los Angeles, Calif.
The mom-to-be, 41, is reportedly due sometime in March.


----------



## karo

She's glowing!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Jahpson

very cute, cute handbag


----------



## BagsRmyLife

The bag is cute, she's cute...ah Halle Berry. I was reading about the article about her InStyle. It's really cute and she looks adorable. Of course you can tell how they airbrushed her face A LOT on the cover and how in this pictures she has cute chubby cheeks. Oh well, she's still hot!


----------



## RoseMary

the baby is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## karo

Her bag is Bulgari. More pics were posted here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/pregnant-celebrities-105715-24.html


----------



## uberdumb

She's lovely!


----------



## HubbaWubba

RoseMary said:


> the baby is going to be gorgeous.




I agree. I can't wait to see this baby.


----------



## chloe-babe

she looks so lovely


----------



## purseinsanity

That much prettiness for two people has gotta be illegal.  She's got all that and a gorgeous bag to boot.  No fair.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great couple - I love her bag too


----------



## gloss_gal

Love her and love the bag!


----------



## wordpast

After all her men trouble, I'm just glad he seems like a nice guy. Hope it lasts.


----------



## cammy1

that baby will be beautiful and she looks sweet there- lucky gal


----------



## Coach Superfan

wow she hides her pregnancy well.. but then again, i'm not following how far along she is


----------



## Sophie-Rose

love her!! and he's hot!


----------



## missaznpirate

Her man is smexy. =)


----------



## sheishollywood

They both look great!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Halley looks great pregnant!


----------



## JAN!

He looks like an old fat version of Johnny Depp.


----------



## RoseMary

Momma's Gotta Brand New 'Do 

HOT LINKS : Halle Berry 












You just know Halle Berry rolls out of bed looking this gorgeous every single morning. And damn, we're jealous!

We spotted the curvy _Catwoman_ star, gettin' bigger by the minute, shopping for furniture in Hollywood this weekend. And she's added some sexy curls to her hair! It kinda makes her look like the original Catwoman (but with brown hair, not blond), Michelle Pfeiffer, in the the second _Batman_ movie, don't ya think?


----------



## ellacoach

I don't hate it, but it's not my favorite of her hair styles. I truly think she would make a mullet look stunning. She's fabulous!!


----------



## Kellybag

Not my favorite, but it is fine for a while


----------



## LaLohan

I like it. She looks so cute


----------



## miss_ritz

um... ew. Sorry but it reminds me of clown hair. But amazingly nothing can take away from her gorgeous face!


----------



## chloe-babe

Im wondering if this is her natural hair, and she has taken out the extensions? Its going to be alot easier to manage I imagine when the baby comes (although she prob has her stylist at her beck and call anyhow so not sure if maintenance even comes into the equation  )

Bottom line is, her face is so gorgeous, she is gonna look gorgeous bald!


----------



## purseinsanity

She'd look good with a potato sack on her head.  It's disgusting how gorgeous she is.  It's not my favorite style on her though.


----------



## cjy

She is so classy and stunning. She could never look bad.


----------



## KristyDarling

I LOVE that she's letting her hair go natural! I wasn't a big fan of her chemically straightened, super-flat hair.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks cute.


----------



## missaznpirate

i'm not big on it...i liked her with long hair..


----------



## addisonshopper

Gorgeous Just Gorgeous !!!
I Love The New Dooo
Might Be My Next Style


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hhhmm...not really like the look...


----------



## divak

Cute... but Halle  is best in her original precise short cuts that she wore when she became famous.. She has such a pretty face!


----------



## LouisLady

oh my , her legs look like mine! big! lol shes pretty.


----------



## Jahpson

divak said:


> Cute... but Halle is best in her original precise short cuts that she wore when she became famous.. She has such a pretty face!


 

yes, there is nothing wrong with short cuts. they can be very cute.

someone needs to explain that to Britney spears in slow terms


----------



## tarabag

hmm... I'm not sure if I like it...


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't like the hair, but she still looks good preggers. Her baby is going to be beautiful with her and the father's genes.


----------



## wordpast

Don't like it. But she can pull just about anything off. I agree I like her best with her super short cut.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't think this style is very flattering on her. I liked her with the very short hair cut that she wore for a long time.


----------



## Velouria

Whitney Houston called


----------



## AnimalCrackers

I think it would look great curly if it were long.  Otherwise, she should stick to the short crop she is known for.


----------



## *Lo

She looks beautiful, That baby is going to be soo gorgeous.  I wish her the best


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not digging the new do.


----------



## JAN!

She totally looks like a mom. 



Or maybe that's just how my mom looks like. :S


----------



## winterpearls3

She's gorgeous either way.


----------



## Luccibag

That woman just cant look bad!!


----------



## claireZk

Meh... What's sad is that if I saw a pregnant lady IRL who looked like this I would be like " WOW! She looks amazing!!!!"  But because Halle's always looked gorgeous and there's sooooo many other foxy pregnant women in Hollywood, I'm not that impressed  :shame:....


----------



## tofuchan

she looks pretty..even though i'm not liking the hair much


----------



## wordpast

Velouria said:


> Whitney Houston called



LOL. you nailed it. That is totally one of Whitney's old do's


----------



## Sophie-Rose

she looks so cute with her mummy tummy!!!!!!!!!!! it really suits her! she looks so happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## karo

She looks really cute! Love the new do'.


----------



## kh9079

I like it! I love curls and ready for a change from my straight locks!


----------



## edsbgrl

purseinsanity said:


> She'd look good with a potato sack on her head. It's disgusting how gorgeous she is.


 
  Agreed!  I think its cute though


----------



## brazilian

I think it looks so cute with the belly! For some reason I think it would look weird if she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## HubbaWubba

She looks cute. It's probably easier for her to manage now that she's expecting.


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## Sophie-Rose

she looks amazing!!


----------



## shushopn

She's stunning!


----------



## wordpast

I want to see the baby!!! lol.


----------



## eskimo*gem

she's so beautiful!


----------



## Veelyn

She is gorgeous! Cant wait to see the baby!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Beautiful!


----------



## la miss

Major boobage


----------



## CoachGirl12

GORGEOUS as always!


----------



## lvstratus

i'm sorry but i hate her look. the dress is horrible and her legs are not so good!


----------



## SillyWabbit

She looks fantastic. I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## uberdumb

Looking good!


----------



## nycgr1

Lovely as always.


----------



## kimalee

she looks very pretty!


----------



## gloss_gal

Stunning!  Who makes the dress?


----------



## purseinsanity

I think she looks beautiful!


----------



## calicaliente

la miss said:


> Major boobage


 
Right!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks fab, not surprisingly!


----------



## noon

she is glowing! Cant wait to see her baby girl.


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks great. Its only been a month or so, right... Wow.


----------



## sheishollywood

She is such a beautiful woman!! And I agree with the boobage! wow!


----------



## Velouria

She looks really good, but I'm not sure leopard print is the best choice for her currently major cleavage. I find this "look at my giant breast-feeding boobs, I'm a celebrity!" trend a bit tasteless, personally.

The shape of the dress itself is very flattering, and she looks quite happy


----------



## PrincessMe

shes so beautiful!! love her dress too


----------



## MissThing

lvstratus said:


> i'm sorry but i hate her look. the dress is horrible and her legs are not so good!


 

 can we see your legs, please?


----------



## lucywife

She looks beautiful as always. A bit tired though.


----------



## chag

MissThing said:


> can we see your legs, please?


 Yes lets!! She is an amazingly beautiful woman head to toe


----------



## la miss

She really is such a lovely woman. She does look a bit tired but it's not surprising with the new baby. 



lucywife said:


> She looks beautiful as always. A bit tired though.


----------



## karo

She looks stunning and really happy. Can't wait to see her baby girl, I bet she's gorgeous too.


----------



## cristalena56

gorgeous! she looks fabulous! i want to see the baby too!


----------



## lvstratus

MissThing said:


> can we see your legs, please?


 
no you can't.and just because i think her legs are horrible doesn't mean you have the right to write that comment.stupid comment in my opinion.
and i don't undertsand why some people on this board need to comment the other's commentaries.you should comment only the news!and please respect others opinions!


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks hot!


----------



## laloki

She is gorgeous


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks gorgeous as always!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* shows off her post baby curves shopping in L.A.


----------



## balihai88

Pre-baby, post-baby - she always looks gorgeous.


----------



## purseinsanity

Those pictures make it look like she's still pregnant!  In any case, she's beautiful!


----------



## Swanky

^amazing that she's normal, right!? LOL!

I hope every woman see's those photos. . . we don't all walk out of the hospital wearing our 9th grade sweats


----------



## intheevent

^^amen to that!


----------



## Voodoo

She's gorgeous!


----------



## sheishollywood

Beautiful!


----------



## envyme

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

That woman is a total knockout!!


----------



## Emotus

It just suck! She looks good anyhow!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

she looks great!


----------



## kimalee

she looks great!


----------



## Megs

She is stunning!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks great, as always.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Kimm992

She always looks awesome!


----------



## RoseMary

she looks great!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

She is a classic beautiful woman. Good luck to her and her gorgeous baby. I can't imagine how gorgeous this baby is going to be with the parents' genes.


----------



## Luccibag

A gorgeous face goes a long way!


----------



## sunny2

She's gorgeous!


----------



## luvamoramore

She is so pretty!


----------



## Smoothoprter

My gawd  I forget how big your boobs get when your breastfeeding.  I don't miss those things in the least.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Gawd! I wish my boobies would look like that after I give birth!!! LOL 

Nevermind the tummy part, I already got that worked out.  LMAO


----------



## miss gucci

she is very pretty/...she i'll be have her figure back in few weeks anyway..


----------



## scarlett_2005

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## S'Mom

One of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.....


----------



## elizabethk

She looks amazing!


----------



## chloe-babe

Halle is THE yummy mummy.

Cannot wait to see some piccies of her and her gorgeous baby


----------



## gloss_gal

Beautiful!


----------



## gucci lover

Whoa baby!  one hot mama!!!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* and model boyfriend *Gabriel Aubry* share a romantic cliff-side lunch together in Malibu, California on Tuesday.
The new parents left baby *Nahla* at home while they dined at Geoffreys Malibu. 
After lunch, *Gabriel*, 32, lovingly helped *Halle*, 41, into the passengers seat before hopping behind the drivers wheel.

The day before Halle was spotted running some errands.


----------



## gucci lover

^^that's one hot couple!  i think he's checking out her @$$ in the 2nd pic


----------



## effinhaute

omg her breasts are gigantic! just like christina aguilera..
I wish she could donate some of that to me!


----------



## Nola

Always gorgeous


----------



## bagnshoofetish

this woman just cannot take a bad photo.


----------



## LAltiero85

WOW!  She just had a baby?  She looks amazing!  If only we could all look so gorgeous after just giving birth!  Good for her!  And she has a GREAT bag!!!!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* takes some time off from diaper duty to indulge in a little pampering at Kinara Spa in West Hollywood on Thursday.
Like all celeb moms, the 41-year-old new mom wore a necklace with an N pendant on it. N for her newborn baby *Nahla Aubry*, who turns two months in a little over a week.


----------



## chaz

Gosh!! How annoying,she looks just stunning!! Swanky,so true so many think straight after a babe,you're back in you're old stuff,wrong!! But I do think the celebs that lose their baby weight in a matter of weeks are perpetutaing the myth,that you can in fact get back into your old clothes straight away,and its not healthy,especially when your body has just gone through that mammoth event.


----------



## twin53

she is a beautiful woman


----------



## Sina

Daaaamn check out those breasts!! She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sina

effinhaute said:


> omg her breasts are gigantic! just like christina aguilera..
> I wish she could donate some of that to me!



yeah but Christina's are fake and don't look even close to being real.


----------



## Charlie

She looks awesome.


----------



## GUNG

Halle Berry is the epitome of gorgeousness! Everything about her is beautiful!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* and model boyfriend *Gabriel Aubry* take a break from parenting to enjoy some retail therapy at Hollywoods Fred Segal on Monday. 
*Halle*, 41, looked as lovely as ever in a loose-fitting gray cotton shammy dress. *Gabriel* played the perfect boyfriend, helping *Ms. Berry* up the stairs, holding the door, and carrying out the days purchases.


----------



## missaznpirate

my, what a good-looking man. =)


----------



## RoseMary

did we already see pics of the baby?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

she's looking good!


----------



## Nola

They booth look beautiful.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

He's so handsome! and she's so beautiful!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks amazing!


----------



## Veelyn

RoseMary said:


> did we already see pics of the baby?


 
I haven't! But I want to!


----------



## stacmck

She looks great!

And Gabriel =  I love the new Macy's commercial with him


----------



## gloss_gal

They look great, can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

stacmck said:


> And Gabriel =  I love the new Macy's commercial with him



I know! He is smoking hot, I can't wait to see what that baby looks like when it's older because they are both incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## pixiefrog

All I have to say is what a beautiful looking couple...


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Both are looking good.


----------



## harleyNemma

Gorgeous. Just wonderful.  

Halle was being interviewed by a TV mag recently and she said that she was not going to sell her baby photos for money. (I hope she sticks to her word on that)


----------



## Pursegrrl

That's one smokin' hot couple!!!


----------



## hellosunshine

they are both gorgeous..cute couple!


----------



## purseinsanity

They are both so gorgeous it's nauseating...like when you eat too much chocolate.  That baby must be the most stunning thing around!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* proudly displays her choice of Presidential candidate with an *****-rama t-shirt while running her errands in Beverly Hills on Tuesday


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* shows off her buxom figure in a blue floral dress as she enters the Four Seasons Hotel in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
Now a mom to two-month-old *Nahla*, the 41-year-old actress said, I feel having a baby will open up a whole new world for me. I think Ill actually find better roles, because Ive gotten past being the ingenue and sex symbol. She added, Im definitely going to work less. I used to put so much pressure on myself to succeed that it often made me very unhappy in my personal life. I felt on the verge of burning out three or four years ago.


----------



## cristalena56

they are definitely a hot couple! he is worthy


----------



## karo

Its a girls day out for new mom *Halle Berry* and a bunch of her female friends on Friday in Malibu, Calif.
The ladies lesurely took their time shopping at Madison and Planet Blue on Cross Creek Road.


----------



## lvstratus

She looks great! and he is very hot!


----------



## karo

Sparking rumors of a possible prenuptial agreement, *Halle Berry* was spotted yesterday visiting her lawyer in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## LVobsessed415

she looks amazing.  I wonder when she will releases pics of her baby.


----------



## *spoiled*

hot!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She's looking fab!


----------



## sheishollywood

missaznpirate said:


> my, what a good-looking man. =)



oh yes!


----------



## purseinsanity

She is a freak.  Who the hell looks that good just after having a baby????  Life's so unfair!  Can't wait to see her baby...it's probably unbelievably beautiful with those two as parents!


----------



## chaz

Wow,what a gorgeous couple!! I bet their lil one will be such a peach!!!


----------



## lvstratus

I'm excited to see the baby, i'm sure she will be just lovely!


----------



## karo

New mom *Halle Berry* takes a break from mommy duties and returns to work on a film set in Los Angeles on Wednesday morning.
The 41-year-old actress, who rocked out a cropped leather jacket, will star in and produce the psychological drama _Frankie and Alice_. The film follows a woman who has been diagnosed with multiple personality disorder with one of the characters alter egos being a racist Caucasian.


----------



## RoseMary

*Halle Berry at The Social club in Hollywood (June 04) *


----------



## nycgr1

purseinsanity said:


> She is a freak. Who the hell looks that good just after having a baby???? Life's so unfair! Can't wait to see her baby...it's probably unbelievably beautiful with those two as parents!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* totes around a Versace handbag as she spends an hour at a friends house in Hollywood on Friday afternoon.


----------



## keodi

these two look so good together!


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow, I'd never seen her SO until now!  He's hot too!  She's looking gorgeous as usual--but then again she looked gorgeous walking out of the hospital days after giving birth, so that's to be expected.  Their baby has got to be one gorgeous baby!


----------



## cocogirl07

She looks amazing!


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## holly di

Wow, she looks great!!!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks fabulous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's very pretty.


----------



## wordpast

She looks so pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I've always loved Halle's complexion!


----------



## Kimm992

She looks awesome!!


----------



## Veelyn

She looks great!


----------



## twin53

she is gorgeous


----------



## LVobsessed415

she looks great. any pics of her little one yet?


----------



## chloe-babe

yummy mummy !!


----------



## AndreaSweetie

She looks great.


----------



## lm040523

I love her outfit here... very casual and a great summer look! 

I guess no baby shots yet


----------



## ellek72

She looks great.Does anyone know what bag she is carrying?


----------



## AndreaSweetie

ellek72 said:


> She looks great.Does anyone know what bag she is carrying?


Is:
*Versace - Small Puckered Leather Hobo*


----------



## AndreaSweetie

New photos, Halle out and about in LA (July 16)


----------



## luvamoramore

She looks good! She is a hot mama!


----------



## ChiChi143

Halle is so pretty.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## NicolesCloset

i cant believe she just had a baby!!!  Gorgeous


----------



## purseinsanity

She does not look like she just had a baby!  Evil woman.  LOL.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, but she needs a bra on here...



AndreaSweetie said:


> New photos, Halle out and about in LA (July 16)


----------



## Mishka33

She looks GREAT!!!


----------



## cammy1

does she EVER take her baby out- have not seen any evidence of this baby


----------



## SwirlyGirly

she and her mom have the same nose!


----------



## calicaliente

She looks great! Although Kudos to her for being brave enough to be out & about without a bra. If she's breastfeeding- that could be an accident waiting to happen if she hears someone else's baby crying


----------



## Ladybug09

SwirlyGirly said:


> she and her mom have the same nose!


  That's not Halle's "original nose".


----------



## Ladybug09

calicaliente said:


> she looks great! Although kudos to her for being brave enough to be out & about without a bra. If she's breastfeeding- that could be an accident waiting to happen if she hears someone else's baby crying


 

lol!!!


----------



## keodi

Halle looks fabulous as always...


----------



## Kansashalo

Looking good Halle.....

....so is your bodyguard!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love love love Halle!  Can't wait to see pics of her DD!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

She looks really good! I wonder when the baby pictures will emerge? =)


----------



## wantmore

She looks great!


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Ladybug09

*Nahla Aubry: First Pictures of Halle Berrys Daughter! *

 						Sun, 20 July 2008





 																	 				 					Here are the first pictures of *Halle Berry*s four-mouth-old daughter *Nahla Ariela Aubry*!
 Mama *Halle*, 41, was seen carrying *Nahla* around Los Angeles on Thursday. *Halle*s mother, *Judith Ann*, was also around to lend a helping hand.  A Mac computer and water bottle were seen sitting on the garden table nearby.
 Missing in action: *Halle*s model boyfriend, *Gabriel Aubry*, 32. 
 Too bad her face is covered.  But this is the most weve seen of baby *Nahla* so far!


----------



## LTV

"Too bad her face is covered. But this is the most we&#8217;ve seen of baby *Nahla* so far!"


Awww, and yep better than nothing


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow she takes after Halle then.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Precious! I wonder if Halle's going to do a magazine spread. That doesn't strike me as being her thing though.


----------



## mh21

Awwww, I love babies!


----------



## Charlie

Awwww baby


----------



## purseinsanity

Halle looks pregnant in that first shot!


----------



## calicaliente

Finally a pic of the baby! She does look like Halle~ so sweet


----------



## chaz

Awww,how cute,snuggling into her mum like that!!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

awww how sweet!


----------



## justwatchin

I'll bet she's a cutie!


----------



## twiggers

purseinsanity said:


> Halle looks pregnant in that first shot!



Or like she just had a baby? LOL


----------



## karo

She must be a cutie!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lovely!


----------



## print*model

So sweet!


----------



## purseinsanity

twiggers said:


> Or like she just had a baby? LOL


 Well, it's weird because the other thread "Halle's Belly" shows her top blowing up and her belly flat as a washboard.  I was just comparing the two...here it looks like she has a belly.


----------



## richprincess

Of course Halle's going to have a beautiful baby.


----------



## chloe-babe

awww that baby is just going to be stunning!


----------



## KatsBags

purseinsanity said:


> Halle looks pregnant in that first shot!


 

It wouldn't surprise me if she is pregnant again( I don't think she is). I read in several interviews that they want another baby fairly quickly after the first one.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Precious pictures.


----------



## carvedwords

SO cute!  This is better than nothing.


----------



## Ladybug09

purseinsanity said:


> Well, it's weird because the other thread "Halle's Belly" shows her top blowing up and her belly flat as a washboard. I was just comparing the two...here it looks like she has a belly.


 

I think her stomach looks like that cause she was hunched over holding the baby. And also the stomach was Front on, and not a side view. This pic is a side view.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here we go - first pic:







http://www.tmz.com/2008/07/21/halle-berry-baby-plummets-in-price/


----------



## kittenslingerie

I really thought the baby would be lighter, Halle is bi-racial and Grabielle has light hair and complexion... I'm sure she's going to be pretty when we get to see her face since Halle is such an attractive woman and her man's pretty hot too.


----------



## kymmie

I like Halle's photo wallet...

I am sure her baby is beautiful - good genes on both sides!

It looks as if Halle did not opt for the c-section/tummy tuck many celebrities get after giving birth...


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^It doesn't matter if her child's father is whitest, white out there, Genetics are tricky like like. You have some women on these boards who are black and married with white men, and yet their children may be a rainbow hue of colors (fair to dark). Both of my parents are AA, but when I was born the nurse thought my dad was white, and till this day I still get asked whether I'm Biracial. NOPE...I'm not. For a biracial person Halle is on the darker side and so are her siblings. Her father may have been Very DARK. Also, no one here knows the background of her mother. She is white, and looks white, but who knows the racial make up of ALL of her ancestors.


On the Just Jared site a lot of people made negative remarks about the "lightness" or "darkness" of her baby....I hope that doesn't happen here on this forum...


BTW: Despite the fact of how hard she tries to disassociate herself from "ethic" society, Nicole Richie's child along with being white, has Black and Mexican in her (She is the niece of drummer Shelia E., and Matthew Mc. child has black in him (his child's mother is part Black Brazilian). No one is talking about their kids "lightness" or "darkness."

http://www.sheilae.com/about/pictures/album07_1.shtml


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awww. How cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ladybug09 said:


> BTW: Despite the fact of how hard she tries to disassociate herself from "ethic" society, Nicole Richie's child along with being white, has Black and Mexican in her (She is the niece of drummer Shelia E., and Matthew Mc. child has black in him (his child's mother is part Black Brazilian). No one is talking about their kids "lightness" or "darkness."
> 
> http://www.sheilae.com/about/pictures/album07_1.shtml


 Is that what Nicole is?  I always wondered, and you never see it mentioned anywhere.  Why would she try to disassociate herself from "ethnic" society?  She was adopted by two black people for God's sake!


----------



## karo

Smoothoprter said:


> Here we go - first pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2008/07/21/halle-berry-baby-plummets-in-price/


 
What a cutie.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^^It doesn't matter if her child's father is whitest, white out there, Genetics are tricky like like. You have some women on these boards who are black and married with white men, and yet their children may be a rainbow hue of colors (fair to dark). Both of my parents are AA, but when I was born the nurse thought my dad was white, and till this day I still get asked whether I'm Biracial. NOPE...I'm not. For a biracial person Halle is on the darker side and so are her siblings. Her father may have been Very DARK. Also, no one here knows the background of her mother. She is white, and looks white, but who knows the racial make up of ALL of her ancestors.
> 
> 
> On the Just Jared site a lot of people made negative remarks about the "lightness" or "darkness" of her baby....I hope that doesn't happen here on this forum...
> 
> 
> BTW: Despite the fact of how hard she tries to disassociate herself from "ethic" society, Nicole Richie's child along with being white, has Black and Mexican in her (She is the niece of drummer Shelia E., and Matthew Mc. child has black in him (his child's mother is part Black Brazilian). No one is talking about their kids "lightness" or "darkness."
> 
> http://www.sheilae.com/about/pictures/album07_1.shtml


I was stating my personal surprise that the child looks more like Halle than a combo of the 2 in her coloring. I understand the whole genetics thing being tricky though. As I previously stated, the child is most likely very pretty with those 2 as parents. I wasn't knocking the baby in any way, sorry if it came across that way to anyone. Actually I personally would love to have more golden skin like that. I am naturally a yellow toned porceline color and have always wished I was more olive toned.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Aww! Congrats to her


----------



## Ladybug09

purseinsanity said:


> Is that what Nicole is?  I always wondered, and you never see it mentioned anywhere.  Why would she try to disassociate herself from "ethnic" society?  She was adopted by two black people for God's sake!




Nicole is the daughter of Lionel Richie's drummer I believe from the Commodors group. His last name was Escovedo and he is the brother of Shelia E. Richie and his 1st wife could not have children and so they adopted her. 

Let me restate: I don't know if she PURPOSEFULLY does not associate with people of color, but the majority of people of color see her as someone who does. Like Black people or People of color used to "pass" to be more accepted by Caucasians. Basically assimilate.


----------



## Ladybug09

kittenslingerie said:


> I was stating my personal surprise that the child looks more like Halle than a combo of the 2 in her coloring. I understand the whole genetics thing being tricky though. As I previously stated, the child is most likely very pretty with those 2 as parents. I wasn't knocking the baby in any way, sorry if it came across that way to anyone. Actually I personally would love to have more golden skin like that. I am naturally a yellow toned porceline color and have always wished I was more olive toned.



I'm sorry if it came across that I was attacking you....It's just that I've been seeing on ALOT of the sites where people are like "that can't be his baby, it's too DARK," and other comments of that nature. So, I just wanted to comment here. So I apologize to you. I understand what you were stating.

I can't wait to see an ACTUAL pic of her not leaked by the paps where she's dress up. She probably is a beautiful baby.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think that the baby is going to be a knock out. I mean look at Halle and her man.  They are both knockouts.


----------



## print*model

Halle's baby looks like she's beautiful!  Just like her parents.  It's funny, I saw the photos and never once thought about her coloring until I read this thread.  Genetics is a craps shoot.   Mixed race parents sometimes have twins - one white and one black.  It's nothing new.  

And for the record, when Nicole is asked what race she is - she'll tell you she's black.  Regardless of who anyone sees her associating with.


----------



## wordpast

^ yeah. Nicole was on Howard Stern and she said something like "I'm the only black person I know that tans" or something like that. She def called herself black. And when she was on Tyra she told Tyra that she just says's she's black when people ask.


----------



## RozzieJ

Awwww...she looks like an angel and we didn't even see her face.


----------



## NicolesCloset

print*model said:


> Halle's baby looks like she's beautiful!  Just like her parents.  It's funny, I saw the photos and never once thought about her coloring until I read this thread.  Genetics is a craps shoot.   Mixed race parents sometimes have twins - one white and one black.  It's nothing new.
> 
> And for the record, when Nicole is asked what race she is - she'll tell you she's black.  Regardless of who anyone sees her associating with.



Yep, and on her show she would always call herself black.  She has never once denied it.  I love Nicole, and I love her style and she is true to herself. I remember specifically her saying she's black on the show several times.  I have not ever once heard her say she is white or latina.


----------



## Ladybug09

print*model said:


> Halle's baby looks like she's beautiful!  Just like her parents.  It's funny, I saw the photos and never once thought about her coloring until I read this thread.  Genetics is a craps shoot.   Mixed race parents sometimes have twins - one white and one black.  It's nothing new.
> 
> And for the record, when Nicole is asked what race she is - she'll tell you she's black.  Regardless of who anyone sees her associating with.





> ^ yeah. Nicole was on Howard Stern and she said something like "I'm the only black person I know that tans" or something like that. She def called herself black. And when she was on Tyra she told Tyra that she just says's she's black when people ask.






http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/1211062richie1.html

Thank you ladies for correcting me on this...Truly, I did not know this.

ETA: Sorry ladies, I wasn't too wrong...I'm seeing on the internet where when she was arrested in 2003, she identifies herself as White, and then in 2006 as Black...


2nd quote: I tan too!! Just a little. I love having that "summer glow."


----------



## daffyduck

NicolesCloset said:


> Yep, and on her show she would always call herself black.  She has never once denied it.  I love Nicole, and I love her style and she is true to herself. I remember specifically her saying she's black on the show several times.  I have not ever once heard her say she is white or latina.



Race is so political. If you're bi-racial and you only call yourself one race, aren't you denying your other race? Ok, Nicole is Mexican/Black, she labels her race as black; Halle Berry & Barack ***** both White/Black, but consider themselves black; Jessica Alba is Mexican/White, calls herself white; Tiger Woods is Thai/Black, considered as black. Aren't we trying to teach everyone that color doesn't matter? I guess my point is, why can't they just say they are bi-racial so they are not having to deny their mixed-race background. To me, saying that you are bi-racial is being more true to yourself. Why is it wrong to honor both of your parent's race?


----------



## wordpast

^ I totally with that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purseinsanity said:


> Halle looks pregnant in that first shot!


 

sure does!


----------



## Danica

She looks like a little cutie.


----------



## Ladybug09

daffyduck said:


> Race is so political. If you're bi-racial and you only call yourself one race, aren't you denying your other race? Ok, Nicole is Mexican/Black, she labels her race as black; Halle Berry & Barack ***** both White/Black, but consider themselves black; Jessica Alba is Mexican/White, calls herself white; Tiger Woods is Thai/Black, considered as black. Aren't we trying to teach everyone that color doesn't matter? I guess my point is, why can't they just say they are bi-racial so they are not having to deny their mixed-race background. To me, saying that you are bi-racial is being more true to yourself. Why is it wrong to honor both of your parent's race?


 

I don't care if people are biracial or call themselves such...but last I looked she (Nicole) is not White?? If she calls herself Mexican, Black  or Latina, it is a WHOLE lot different than adding yourself to a racial category to which you do not belong...


----------



## irishpandabear

I really want to see her little face, I bet she is really cute.


----------



## NicolesCloset

You know what though, I am latina, but I also know latinas who are black. I think the word latina just means that you are from a spanish speaking background. It is unfortunate that we have to label ourselves.  Also, there are many latinos who are indian or European.  It is all so confusing. I think that race and ethnicity are 2 different things.  Also, Nicole is Mexican and Black  ( Of course when we say Mexican that means of parents being born in the country of Mexico)  I am sure once Mexicans as other nationalities are born in America generation after generation they are technically American. No?  ( I could be wrong)  I am just saying that we have to stop focusing on the race /and or ethnicity because in the long run we are what we think we are, and not what others say.  By, the way, in Brazil a white women is white and a black woman is black.  My friend is Brazilian of the race black and she gets upset because here she is hispanic.  So she always writes black.  Hence, she doesn't speak Spanish.  Plus, she didn't know there was a country of Hispania. lol  I find that funny. Sorry for getting into this but, it just seems that people make such a big deal about race.  And its true when I first looked at the pics, I didnt even think about any of that. And when I had first seen Nicole Richie I just thought wow there's a girl with style and I love her personality. It's sad that some people are bothered by what race others put themselves into.  I mean who cares what they are.  In the long run, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## Bella

All I can think of is..... wow, that's too bad if that's her own backyard and those photos are able to be taken.


----------



## NicolesCloset

bella that is so true.  The paps def cross the line all the time, and this is just too much.  A woman can't even have a baby and enjoy those early stages without privacy. At least when I had my kids I didn't even want my own family to see  me for a few weeks, imagine complete strangers.  Am I wrong?  OR am I a freak?


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* sports a pink top with a plunging neckline as she visits a friend in the Hollywood Hills on Thursday.


----------



## mh21

*Berry seeking action over baby pics*


Halle Berry is taking legal action against a paparazzi photographer who she claims trespassed on her private property and snapped her holding her baby daughter in her garden. 

The Oscar-winning actress was upset when pictures of her holding four-month-old Nahla Ariela Aubry appeared on the internet and in two celebrity magazines. 

In a statement, Berry disputes the notion that the photos were taken when she was "out and about in Los Angeles". 

Evan Spiegel, a lawyer representing Berry, said a criminal complaint had been filed and an investigation was under way. He said witnesses saw the photographer in the middle of a "very blatant and invasive trespass". 

Besides pursuing criminal charges against the photographer, Berry is seeking to get the photos removed from the web. In a statement she said she would never sell pictures of her children. 

"I have long since come to terms with the fact that choosing a career as an actress has made me a public figure, but my baby has made no such choice, and unless and until she does, I will do everything I can ... to keep her out of the public eye," the statement read. 

The photos, some of which have blurred leaves in the foreground, show Berry holding her daughter, standing near a table in what appears to be a private back garden. Berry's mother is also in some of the pictures.

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/celebrity/news/Article.aspx?cp-documentid=9022510


----------



## kcf68

Boy that is invasive.  If she wanted to introduce the baby to the world she would of already.   Protective as mothers should be..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweet pictures!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow.  These photogs don't know when to stop


----------



## Bella

Good for her!!!!  Stupid paparazzi, doesn't taken a genius to see that's her own backyard.  Yeah, love how they left that part out when displaying the pics.

JERKS!


----------



## Liv101

I honestly think its wrong taking pictures of kids or celebrities, especially if they are in the privacy of their home its sad nowadays people see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## windycityaj

UGH...these people stop at NOTHING!  It's really pathetic!


----------



## karo

Once again, *Halle Berry* wears her support for ********ic presidential candidate *Barack ****** while at a shopping center in Century City, Calif., on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## beachgirl13

I want to see a close up of those bracelets!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* attended the 12th Annual Black Film Festival last night.
The Oscar winner schmoozed on the red carpet a bit before heading inside to introduce a special screening of the classic film Carmen Jones.


----------



## Kimm992

She is so gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Does this woman ever look bad????


----------



## chinkee21

I love Halle, she is so beautiful!


----------



## stacmck

purseinsanity said:


> Does this woman ever look bad????


I don't think she ever does...lucky!

She looks amazing!


----------



## lightblue84

*Halle Berry* gets in some mother-daughter bonding time over Labor Day Weekend with daughter *Nahla Aubry*, 5 months, during a tram ride around the Los Angeles Zoo on Saturday.
 The mother-daughter duo was accompanied by a bodyguard and  *Nahla*s maternal grandmother, *Judith Hawkins*.
 Noticeably missing was *Halle*s model boyfriend, *Gabriel Aubry*.
 Hope everybody enjoys these first clear shots of baby *Nahla*.  What gorgeous, piercing eyes!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## venetiakim

what a cute baby!


----------



## gloss_gal

WOW, What a cutie!


----------



## vbskull

She is really cute.


----------



## vlore

Yes, cute baby and very nice eyes


----------



## KatsBags

So cute!

In the first picture, her eyebrows looked perfectly arched


----------



## elli

So cute!


----------



## Cassiopeia

she's such a cutie!  And her eyes are beautiful.


----------



## candypants1100

so adorable~!!!


----------



## krisco

so cute!!


----------



## kymmie

She is such a beautiful baby.  Great genes!


----------



## cherll

awww... how adorable!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

So cute! Babies that age are so precious!


----------



## oogiewoogie

What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## bhurry

such a gorgeous baby, love the eyes


----------



## carlinha

so cute!!!  she's gonna grow up to be a heartbreaker!


----------



## NicolesCloset

t4p, I was wanting to see what Halle's baby looked like.  She is a complete doll! Looks just like both of her gorgeous parents. Watch out Suri!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

oh wow the eeeeeeyes! they are beautiful! such a cutie.


----------



## pisdapisda79

She is beautiful


----------



## purseinsanity

Love her eyes!


----------



## Bella

awwwww, what a cutie pie.


----------



## daffie

OMG, her eyes look so cute!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I can't tell about her eyes. I can't see them well.  I love her eyebrows


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awww. She is so cute.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, beautiful baby!


----------



## luvamoramore

She is gorgeous!


----------



## sheanabelle

awwww!


----------



## LouisLady

wow shes beautiful!

is halles baby daddy white? what is he?


----------



## sheishollywood

Gorgeous eyes! She is too cute. She's going to grow up to be quite the heart breaker!


----------



## Daydrmer

LouisLady said:


> wow shes beautiful!
> 
> is halles baby daddy white? what is he?


 
Yea he's a model


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wow, she's gorgeous!  I'm not surprised!


----------



## kcf68

Wow wee, look out Halle!  She is beautiful!!


----------



## Novbunnie

hey eyes!! she's so cute


----------



## stmichel

She's a beautiful baby!


----------



## sooner_girl20

she's beautiful!


----------



## calicaliente

What a gorgeous baby girl!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

what a cutie!


----------



## RoseMary

aw, so cute!!


----------



## karo

Oh, the baby's so cute! Halle looks glowing.


----------



## umdana

So cute!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wow! She's absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cat

She's cute but I don't see anything striking about her.Looks like she inherited the maternal grandmothers pointy ears.


----------



## NicolesCloset

LouisLady said:


> wow shes beautiful!
> 
> is halles baby daddy white? what is he?


The daddy is white, and Halle is half white. look at her mom next to her. I love how beautiful this is.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

She's gorgeous!  And more importantly, Halle looks so content. I'm glad she's found happiness........


----------



## stacmck

That baby is gorgeous, just like her mom and dad!


----------



## lightblue84

More pics


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## SWlife

Halle has got to be beyond thrilled to be a mom.
Her daughter is adorable!


----------



## NicolesCloset

OMG her eyes are beautiful


----------



## wordpast

pretty!!


----------



## print*model

She's adorable!  A beautiful mixure of both parents.


----------



## Coldplaylover




----------



## Mishka33

beautiful baby


----------



## BagsRME

OMG!!!! She is beyond gorgeous!! I'm so glad Halle didn't sell pics of her baby to the tabloid mags when she was born. Some things should be sacred.


----------



## leeann

Wow she has some good genes!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Beautiful little girl, she hit the genetics lotto.


----------



## clk55girl

OMG, she is going to be such a heartbreaker


----------



## savvy23

Watch out Shiloh and Suri!! This is a beautiful baby!  Being that Halle is 1/2 white and her mom has hazel eyes too ...I bet NAHLA is going to keep these eyes for sure.


----------



## NicolesCloset

savvy  I agree. I hope she keeps them.  both my kids eyes changed at a year old.


----------



## mh21

awwww--- so cute!


----------



## godsavechanel

awww, shes adorable, and shes got beautiful eyes!


----------



## Megs

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## LouisLady

NicolesCloset said:


> The daddy is white, and Halle is half white. look at her mom next to her. I love how beautiful this is.


 

oh man where have ibeen? i didnt know Halle was mixed. lol!

very awesome!

her babys daddy was a good choice. haha


----------



## Charlie

Such a cute little baby, I love her hair!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

What a beautiful baby!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cocogirl07

so adorable!


----------



## savvy23

NicolesCloset said:


> savvy I agree. I hope she keeps them. both my kids eyes changed at a year old.


 My girl had hazel eyes and then at 13 mths they changed to a light brown!!!  I just love Nahla's eyes!

Of course..as I look at Halle's daughter more...I see it almost looks like her daddy's eye's!  Luck girl!


----------



## balihai88

Not surprisingly, she's gorgeous!


----------



## divalicioust

I think Nahla looks exactly like Halle's mother.


----------



## Cherrasaki

What a cutie!


----------



## chloe-babe

awww she was always going to be stunning tho!!!!!


----------



## divalicioust

*Another pic (Nahla sleeping in her stroller)*


----------



## lvstratus

The baby has an incredible eyes...
Congrats to Halle and her husband.


----------



## likeafeather77

Nahla is one beautiful baby!!!


----------



## divalicioust




----------



## divalicioust




----------



## luvsbags&shoes

She is so adorable.  Her eyes are gorgeous, just like her daddy's.


----------



## Veelyn

Did anyone think this baby wouldn't be gorgeous?! Ahh what a cutie!


----------



## Dazzle

what a cute baby.i love her eyes.


----------



## imashopaholic

With such a stunning mother and model father, I didn't expect her to be anything but a beautiful baby.


----------



## lightblue84

*Halle Berry* and boyfriend *Gabriel Aubry* take their 5-month-old daughter *Nahla Aubry* on a walk around Manhattan on Monday.


----------



## wordpast

^^OMG they're all gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute but doesn't look like Halle


----------



## meluvs2shop

damn he's fine!


----------



## la miss

Gorgeous family


----------



## Ladybug09

the baby actually looks like her (Halle's) mother.


----------



## Juicy

SO cute!!!!! What beautiful eyes!!


----------



## NYCBelle

beautiful family!!!  ugh he's so hot!! the baby is beautiful!


----------



## carvedwords

What a hot family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Kansashalo

Cute baby! And I agree with others that have stated that she looks like her grandma too!


----------



## meera

I find it interesting that on the plastic surgery thread, they swear Halle had her nose done. Yet it is identical to her mother's nose!


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

Wow, her boyfriend/husband? is GORGEOUS. And so is her daughter. Dang. Halle lucked out


----------



## siworae

Nahla is definitely one of the most gorgeous babies in Hollywood... she is going to grow up to be a little heartbreaker.  I keep coming back to this thread to look at pics of the family... it's no surprise, of course, because Halle and Gabriel are one gorgeous set of parents!


----------



## LTV

What a cutie! I bet she would look stunning when she grows up!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry, her mother, and beautiful baby Nahla enjoyed their Sunday in an L.A. area park.


----------



## karo

Nahla, who just turned 6 months, is really adorable.


----------



## karo

Halle looks fabulous and so happy.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Halle is beautiful.  her baby girl is a doll


----------



## uberdumb

They are one HOOOOTTTT couple alright!!!


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## karo

More pics of Halle out and about Brentwood (September 25).


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## karo

More pics from the Elle "Women in Holywood"


----------



## Jahpson

a figure to die for.


----------



## karo

Newborn *Nahla Ariela Aubry* may have a little sib soon.
*Halle Berry*'s beau *Gabriel Aubry* tells *Usmagazine.com* that he and the 41-year-old actress are trying to have another baby.
"Yeah, we are working on that!" he told *Us* at _Elle_ magazine's 15th Annual Women in Hollywood event in Beverly Hills, where Berry was honored on Monday. 
Despite wanting to expand their family, Aubry said, "We have no plans for marriage. We are more married than ever, really.&#8221; (After two failed marriages, Berry has famously vowed to never wed again.)
Since welcoming their daughter in March, Aubry said he is amazed at how the actress has embraced motherhood.
"I mean, look at her - she is unbelievable!" he told *Us*. "She is the best mom that anybody could ask for -- or wish for!"
As for Nahla?
"She is on the verge of walking," Aubry said. "She is walking with assistance, let's just put it that way."
"I had no expectations so everything is a surprise," Aubry told *Us* of fatherhood. "There is no best part. Everything is amazing!"


----------



## NYCBelle

shes beautiful and so is the baby.  look she's a real woman...stretch marks on her boobs


----------



## Veelyn

http://charter.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<D93LOESO2@news.ap.org>&ps=1016&_LT=HOME_LARSDCCL1_UNEWS

*Esquire names Halle Berry 'sexiest woman alive'*

LOS ANGELES (AP)  Alongside a photo spread that shows her in little more than a T-shirt, Halle Berry talks about being the sexiest woman alive, a title Esquire magazine gives her in its November issue.
"I don't know exactly what it means, but being 42 and having just had a baby, I think I'll take it," says Berry, who gave birth to her daughter, Nahla, in March.
"Sexiness is a state of mind  a comfortable state of being," she says. "It's about loving yourself in your most unlovable moments."
But Berry, who won an Oscar for her role in "Monster's Ball," can't claim the sexiest-woman honor all to herself.
"I share this title with every woman, because every woman is a nominee for it at any moment," she says.


----------



## Veelyn

She is gorgeous.. thats for sure!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^sure is!


----------



## misschbby

she is truely a sexy woman


----------



## LTV

She is a pretty gal!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love her! She is so beautiful.


----------



## missbanff

Hot damn.  Agreed, 100%.


----------



## siworae

i couldn't agree more... there are few in Hollywood that i find truly stunning, and she is one of them!


----------



## purseinsanity

I can definitely see that!


----------



## cosmogrl5

My boyfriend sent me this link today and wrote, "They only voted for her because they do not know about you."  He's so full of it.  

Anyway, I am apt to agree that Halle is pretty darn sexy.  I don't know about the sexiest, but she is up there on the list.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## killerstrawbery

awww, shes cute... she looks like a black heidi klum


----------



## ebayBAGS

she deserves it! she is stunning!


----------



## Kansashalo

Veelyn said:


> But Berry, who won an Oscar for her role in "Monster's Ball," can't claim the sexiest-woman honor all to herself.
> "I share this title with every woman, because every woman is a nominee for it at any moment," she says.
> 
> http://charter.net/news/read.php?id=15025576&ps=1016&cat=&cps=0&lang=en


 
Not only is she beautiful, but nice too.  That was so sweet to say!

why couldn't she just be beautiful and a b*tch so I could hate her.


----------



## stacmck

She's definitely worthy of that title!


----------



## meluvs2shop

she's definitely gorgeous but i feel like she gets this title every year or at least it seems this way


----------



## karo

She's gorgeous (esp on those pics), but I don't think the sexiest.


----------



## Jahpson

I agree with Halle, there is no one sexiest woman. We are all sexy! Just ask the male species!!


----------



## VPS

She's just incredible!


----------



## priss

cosmogrl5 said:


> My boyfriend sent me this link today and wrote, "They only voted for her because they do not know about you." He's so full of it.
> 
> Anyway, I am apt to agree that Halle is pretty darn sexy. I don't know about the sexiest, but she is up there on the list.


 

Sounds like your boyfriend is a smart man. Sure he was gassing you up, but still, he thought enough to say it.  Hell I'd still be married if my ex- DH was so wise.

That nut would have sent me the link and added something like, "Halle is so pretty, hey can I have some tonight?"


----------



## luvmy3girls

I love all those bracelets she wears


----------



## keodi

Love Halle she's georgeous!


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

How humble is she? And pretty too. :]


----------



## LaDonna

she's gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

She's smokin' hot!!! Good for her!


----------



## cosmogrl5

priss said:


> Sounds like your boyfriend is a smart man. Sure he was gassing you up, but still, he thought enough to say it.  Hell I'd still be married if my ex- DH was so wise.
> 
> That nut would have sent me the link and added something like, "Halle is so pretty, hey can I have some tonight?"



He is definitely a sweetheart and somehow always manages to say the right thing! 

Halle has the most beautiful skin.  It is like silk.  She looks beautiful even without makeup, with short hair or long, in casual clothes or dressed up... if I didn't like her I would hate her!


----------



## karo

Leaving baby Nahla back home for a little errand time, *Halle Berry* was spotted out shopping at Target in Los Angeles, California on Sunday (October 12).


----------



## karo

Continuing to spend countless hours in the gym as she snaps back into pre-pregnancy form, *Halle Berry* was spotted out for a yoga workout in West Hollywood on Monday (October 13).


----------



## PrincessGina

karo said:


> Halle looks fabulous and so happy.


 
Is this her mum shes with or is it a nanny?


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and her daughter Nahla were spotted out and about in Los Angeles yesterday (March 22).  The Monsters Ball babe and her little girl enjoyed some retail therapy with a trip to the high-end baby boutique Bel Bambini for some new gear for Nahla


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Halle is one of my favorite! Always will be.


----------



## siworae

both halle and baby nahla are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Blackbirdie

her baby is so cute and I love the name...unique but not weird


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Nahla heading to a birthday party (March 28).


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Nahla and Halle are just so adorable! Love them both!


----------



## misschbby

how sweet she is with her child sooo cute in a tutu


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Nahla out in LA over the weekend (March 28).


----------



## stacmck

What a beautiful baby she is! And Halle is always gorgeous...


----------



## Phédre

OMG, that child is already so beautiful. When she grows up she will be drop dead gorgeous. I love her little chubby legs, that's just what babies should look like!


----------



## Veelyn

Nahla is so pretty!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Nahla is so cute! She's going to be such a stunner when she gets older.


----------



## NicolesCloset

so beautiful!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry visiting the Bergamot Station Arts Center in Santa Monica on Saturday (April 4).


----------



## duckyluv

she is so hot


----------



## karo

Looking cute and comfortable in a white t-shirt with jeans, Halle Berry was spotted coming out of her moms house in North Hollywood following a visit on Wednesday (April 8).


----------



## csre

i am still not feeling the boyfriend jean trend


----------



## michtiu_888

has anyone seen Halle's baby on People mag.. i think she's beyond cute!


----------



## karo

Wearing a baseball cap, *Halle Berry* leaves the Byron and Tracey hair salon in Beverly Hills on Friday (April 10).


----------



## momofgirls

Halle with her daugther.


----------



## Phédre

Looks like little Nahla gave mommy a sleepless night!


----------



## b00mbaka

Damn! She looks like her character in Losing Isiah


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^lol Maybe this is a scene of a movie?


----------



## candypants1100

omg i love that moving losing isiah


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

b00mbaka said:


> Damn! She looks like her character in Losing Isiah


 

yup! guess they didnt use much makeup then


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at the Jenesse Silver Rose Gala & Auction press conference (April 19).


----------



## Phédre

She looks stunning!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at The Soloist premiere (April 20).


----------



## Jahpson

^ i love that dress


----------



## meluvs2shop

i hate dresses/shirts that tie in the back-always have & always will. i do love the front of that dress though.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Really? I love them! It shows off (or creates) a small waist.


----------



## meluvs2shop

not maternity style dresses/shirts- they just create volume. fortunately in halle's case her dress is form fitting all around. even while pregnant i hope i can stay away from that style.

i know many women care for that particular look but i try not to create more volume to my backside.  imo a big bow would add more attention. lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

Only Halle can wear a dress with big stripes and a bow in the back and look FABULOUS!!! If i put that on , I would look huge.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ LOL!



meluvs2shop said:


> not maternity style dresses/shirts- they just create volume. fortunately in halle's case her dress is form fitting all around. even while pregnant i hope i can stay away from that style.
> 
> i know many women care for that particular look but i try not to* create more volume to my backside*. imo a big bow would add more attention. lol


 
Maybe that's another reason why I love them... bring on the volume! My booty loves the attention!


----------



## karo

Halle spotted out shopping it up in Hollywood on Tuesday (April 21).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in Hollywood Hills (April 22).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry  works out a sexy hip-hugging dress with mesh detailing and matching heels at the screening of _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ on Tuesday night (April 28) at the Grumans Manns Chinese Theater in Hollywood.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yay! The old glamourous Halle is back! I haven't seen her dolled up in awhile


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looks incredible! i hope i look that good after having a baby.


----------



## meela188

her body looks AMAZING, i wish i had a body like that and i don't even have kids yet.


----------



## csre

I LOVE that black dress! (not that i could pull it off )


----------



## b00mbaka

Halle & Nahla yesterday unhappy to see paps


----------



## smallbag

did anybody else notice the baby's perfectly arched eyebrows?? she's too cute!


----------



## karo

Little Nahla is the cutest celeb baby! She's simply gorgeous.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## meela188

does anyone else think that Halle is pregnant again? it sure looks like it.


----------



## b00mbaka

I think it's the old baby weight from nahla in an unflattering shirt because she looked great in the black dress from the x-men premiere:


----------



## hipmama

bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/berry0.jpg?w=445&h=630[/URL]

i thought the same thing when i saw this side profile.  i thought it was just a bad angle though.  who knows.  maybe...


----------



## hipmama

b00mbaka said:


> Halle & Nahla yesterday unhappy to see paps
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/berry0.jpg?w=445&h=630
> 
> oops...forgot to add picture the correct way...


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out with Gabriel Aubry (May 8).


----------



## CoachGirl12

I'm not liking that new do on her... I think she looks better when its even shorter, like in the movie swordfish


----------



## hipmama

I like it shorter too.  I read somewhere that she got tired of it being so short and seeing her hair style on everyone.  

I think her new style will look better if she changed the color.  Perhaps a bit darker.  She looks good out with Gabriel!!  They make a good couple.


----------



## PrincessGina

has anyone smelt her new perfume? whats it like?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Poor baby! She is scared.  Halle is one of the most glamorous beautiful women.  Her hair looks perfect


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in Marina Del Ray (May 22) showing off her new hair


----------



## shoppingisme

i love her new hair. makes me want to cut mine!!


----------



## Jahpson

ha ha! she isn't going to let Rihanna upstage on the hair style that she originated!!


----------



## Jahpson

smallbag said:


> did anybody else notice the baby's perfectly arched eyebrows?? she's too cute!




she gets it from her papa


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry took their daughter Nahla to the Topanga Fair on Sunday afternoon (May 24).


----------



## karo

They make such a beautiful family! Love Halle's new hair.


----------



## hipmama

I LOVE LOVE LOVE her hair like that.  Halle is so BEAUTIFUL.  The shorter hair shows off her gorgeous face!!!!  LOVES IT!!!!!  Watch out RiRi!!!


----------



## wordpast

^ Agreed, so glad to see her back with her short hair.


----------



## gloss_gal

She look great!


----------



## KristyDarling

Yay!!! We have the 'old' Halle hair back! She is so much more stunning with short hair.


----------



## ampeefyed

Love the short crop much better too!
I think baby Nahla's gonna be a supermodel someday.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and baby Nahla travel to a near-by friends home for a Memorial Day BBQ on Monday (May 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm glad she is back to her short hair cut!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love her new haircut! Much better! Her little girl is so darn pretty!


----------



## kcf68

Boy all I can say is these two need to have some more little ones.  The genetic pool is gorgeous.


----------



## hipmama

^^^I totally agree.  I hope she has more.  She wanted to be a mom for such a long time and she seems to be so happy now.  
BTW, I love her sandals!


----------



## luvmy3girls

hipmama said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE her hair like that. Halle is so BEAUTIFUL. The shorter hair shows off her gorgeous face!!!! LOVES IT!!!!! Watch out RiRi!!!


 Me too!!


----------



## exotikittenx

Love Halle's hair!  That is such a classic look on her.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry ventured out to the shops at Sunset Plaza in West Hollywood on Wednesday (May 27).


----------



## NicolesCloset

HER HAIR LOOKS FABULOUS!!!! I have always thought the pixie do only looks good on her.  Considering her face is so beautiful.  Her daughter is the prettiest baby girl.  I agree those 2 should have more babies.  What a beautiful family


----------



## hipmama

Okay, she needs to take off the glasses so that we can see the face with the new pixie cut!!!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry grabs breakfast at Griddle Cafe with boyfriend Gabriel Aubry and 1-year-old daughtern Nahla before stopping by Aahs for some quick shopping in Los Angeles on Saturday (May 30).


----------



## momofgirls

http://bossip.com/117379/halle-berr...s-on-may-30-2009-in-los-angeles-california-6/
Halle and Jamie Fox at the Spike Award.


----------



## Kansashalo

I love her! Glad to know that she is still "real" enough to do things normal women do...such as shop at Target. lol

And FWIW, I think Nahla looks like her grandma (Halle's mom).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry is honored with the Decade of Hotness award at Spike TVs 2009 Guys Choice Awards held at the Sony Studios on Saturday (May 30) in Los Angeles. The 42-year-old actress had a very special moment with Jamie Foxx who was on hand to present the award to Halle.
*Jamie* thanked *Halle* by kissing her on the lips and giving her a nice squeeze on her tush. Looks like they both really enjoyed it!
http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/jamie-foxx


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous with this short hair. Love it!


----------



## hipmama

*KARO*, you have awesome pictures!!! Thank you.

I love Halle's shoes. I want them so sexy!!
Halle looks so good with her hair like that.  I *LOVE* it!!  She looks so young, hip, and fresh.  She is classic and timeless!!


----------



## Star*kitten

Halle looks great!
I want to look like that too at 42


----------



## b00mbaka

This picture is CRAZY! Go Halle!


----------



## meela188

halle is sooooo beautiful


----------



## karo

hipmama said:


> *KARO*, you have awesome pictures!!! Thank you.
> 
> I love Halle's shoes. I want them so sexy!!
> Halle looks so good with her hair like that.  I *LOVE* it!!  She looks so young, hip, and fresh.  She is classic and timeless!!


You're welcome *hipmama*!
Glad you like them


----------



## MichelleAntonia

omg, all i can think is... how must her bf feel!??! OMG


----------



## Jahpson

what is she drunk? 

but her hair and shoes are the business


----------



## Jahpson

Star*kitten said:


> Halle looks great!
> I want to look like that too at 42


 
I want my bank account and body to look like that at 42. lol


----------



## cammy1

^Um... I wonder what her bf is gonna say to that? I guess she can just use the  excuse that she was 'acting'-  to be honest thats the best acting I've ever seen Halle do lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love her with short hair!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fast forward to about 1:50 to see Halle dance off the song Halle Berry LOL!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KvPwKDW6Stg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KvPwKDW6Stg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## luvmy3girls

karo said:


> Halle Berry and baby Nahla travel to a near-by friends home for a Memorial Day BBQ on Monday (May 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


 anyone know what sandals she is wearing??


----------



## karo

Actress *Halle Berry *totes daughter *Nahla Ariela*, 14 months  and her simian stuffed animal!  as the pair leave a friends home in Los Angeles on Sunday.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry looking sexy on a Santa Monica set (June 2).


----------



## Avril

Why did Halle Berry make out with Jamie Foxx at those awards the other night?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I prefer seeing her with longer hair..one thing for sure the woman is stunning.


----------



## meela188

~Fabulousity~ said:


> fast forward to about 1:50 to see Halle dance off the song Halle Berry LOL!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KvPwKDW6Stg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KvPwKDW6Stg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 
it's not showing up for me, i want to see it


----------



## gloss_gal

Hallie is back!  She looks great!  Her daughter is a doll!


----------



## b00mbaka

Here's a snippet of her and Ellen dancing to Hurricane Chris's song "Halle Berry"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9i-l4yg78k

*I'm mad she really dances like her character in BAPS! LOL!


----------



## hipmama

^^That's so funny.  I forgot she was in BAPS!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

b00mbaka said:


> Here's a snippet of her and Ellen dancing to Hurricane Chris's song "Halle Berry"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9i-l4yg78k
> 
> **I'm mad she really dances like her character in BAPS! LOL!*



Lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

b00mbaka said:


> Here's a snippet of her and Ellen dancing to Hurricane Chris's song "Halle Berry"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9i-l4yg78k
> 
> *I'm mad she really dances like her character in BAPS! LOL!


 

Thanks for re-posting the link!
LOL she sure does!


----------



## Jahpson

there is a song named after her?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Hurricane Chris has a song called "She's fine" and he keeps saying her name in it LOL!!! I cant believe you havent heard that mess.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Didn't she try to sue to stop them from using her name in that song?  I guess now that its popular with some people its all good (either that or she's getting a cut lol)


----------



## gemruby41

*12th Annual Shanghai Film Festival June 13, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## sesrup

I love the lilac dress!


----------



## gloss_gal

I like the shoes with the leather pants.


----------



## hiyall

*Wow, Halle Berry is drop dead gorgeous and her little baby cutiepie is gorgeous too! *

*I like Halle with shorter hair better than longer hair. . I think Halle is one of the best looking people in Hollywood...but she always seems to have a CRAZY look in her eyes--no matter how gorgeous she is. *


----------



## purseinsanity

I loved her with short hair, then when she grew it out I got used to it.  I'm having trouble adjusting to the short hair again, LOL!


----------



## luvmy3girls

karo said:


> Halle Berry and baby Nahla travel to a near-by friends home for a Memorial Day BBQ on Monday (May 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


 did anyone ever find out what brand sandals she has on? thanks


----------



## bounce

karo said:


> Halle Berry and baby Nahla travel to a near-by friends home for a Memorial Day BBQ on Monday (May 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


* can anyone ID these jeans please??? love them!! TIA*


----------



## momofgirls

Wow! 
Halle is gorgeous.


----------



## Blackbirdie

such a beautiful woman...I love the short hair on her, it definitely brings out her facial features


----------



## bagaholic85

i love her with short hair, but i like it just a little longer


----------



## karo

Halle Berry hides behind her bodyguard as she makes her way into her favorite spa in West Hollywood on Thursday (June 18).


----------



## keodi

Halle looks great in those pictures! love the lilac dress.


----------



## hiyall

*Ya know another thing about Halle...she is ALWAYS so sharp and well put together, even when she has on jeans and a tee-shirts, she rocks them. Like the casual dress she has on with her body guards--CUTE!!!!! She wears the **nicest clothes, shoes and bags. and I've NEVER seen her looking tacky ever. She has the BEST taste **in clothes--unstated and elegant and even when she's dressed in something Haute--she still looks **so unstated--not flashy/trashy/flamboyant or show-offish. Wow, you GO Halle--crazy/wild eyed or not:urock: *


----------



## wordpast

Cute dress.


----------



## hiyall

*"unstated"--twice I typed that...DUH--that'd be UNDERSTATED (elegance) 
*


----------



## karo

Halle Berry shopping for a new kitchen with a designer pal in Century City, Calif., on Wednesday.


----------



## KindraB

I wish she would grow her hair out


----------



## Roomyisbest

I love her hair short, it fits her.. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I loveeeeeeeee her short hair


----------



## karo

Halle Berry was spotted with her adorable 15-month-old daughter Nahla Aubrey at Sea World in San Diego on Sunday (June 28).


----------



## wordpast

awe! she's walking now!


----------



## Veelyn

She is gorgeous and so is her family. I loved her outfit going to the spa.


----------



## hipmama

Nahla looks like her daddy Gabriel and her Grandma (Halle's Mom).  She is adorable. I hope her and Gabriel have another baby. Motherhood is *THE* role for her.


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX Airport July 1, 2009 *


----------



## sesrup

Beautiful family!


----------



## karo

They make such a beautiful family! They look so happy together. Nahla is beyond gorgeous! She's getting bigger and cuter every time we see her.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Miami July 6, 2009*


----------



## kcf68

Omg, the baby is freakin gorgeous....She is just so pretty and the eyes.


----------



## siworae

wow... they are  one gorgeous family!!  nahla is such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## sesrup

That Nahla just melts my heart!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

all three of them look like they were engineered in a lab. way too damn perfect! 

her husband reminds me of alex skarsgard


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

!!^^not married.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Miami July 7, 2009*


----------



## NicolesCloset

If that family was anymore perfect I would vomit. lol  Halle is so natural and gorgeous.  Makes me sick. lol And that man....Jeesh talk about gorgeous family


----------



## wordpast

^ I know! seriously.


----------



## raj

Nahla is a beautiful little girl.  She definitely hit the jackpot in the looks department.


----------



## purseinsanity

NicolesCloset said:


> If that family was anymore perfect I would vomit. lol Halle is so natural and gorgeous. Makes me sick. lol And that man....Jeesh talk about gorgeous family


 That's exactly what I was going to say!  It's disgusting how perfect they are.


----------



## gemruby41

*Continuing on with her family vacation in Southern Florida, Halle Berry was spotted with her adorable daughter Nahla on the beach in Miami early this morning (July 8).*


----------



## karo

Halle, Gabriel and Nahla in the swimming pool


----------



## meela188

They really are such a good looking family


----------



## prettygurrl19

:O  WOWWWWW!! gorgeous family!!


----------



## jennified_

Can he get any hotter? OMG


----------



## AngelBABY84

They are both super sexy...talk about luck.


----------



## Coach1117

Their daughter so adorable.


----------



## KatsBags

Nahla is so, so, so adorable!!

Halle, I think, looks her absolute best with her short hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sesrup said:


> That Nahla just melts my heart!


 

Her daddy melts mines  Lol


----------



## Phédre

OMG, that child is just beyond beautiful! How cute is she in her little bathingsuit!


----------



## NicolesCloset

KatsBags said:


> Nahla is so, so, so adorable!!
> 
> *Halle, I think, looks her absolute best with her short hair*.



ITA with you on this. I know many love her hair long. But, she has a perfect face that when she has her cropped pixie due it blows everyone away. That is just my opinion.  I think she is perfection


----------



## Jahpson

i agree that Halle looks sooo much better with short hair.


----------



## divalicioust

Gorgeous family and I agree Halle needs to stick to short hair.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice family shot


----------



## GGLOVER33

Are these the most beautiful looking people or what?


----------



## hiyall

*Halle looks so BEEEUUUUTTTTIFFFUL without any make-up on--just lovely.  I think she is soooo cool to not give a flip about putting on airs/what people will think/say and coming to the beach and hanging out au natural~WOW!  And her man's body is just plain Caliente (H*O*T)!  Wow, he's a studly hunk if ever I've seen one. 

Lastly, their little baby is such a adorable and pretty little peach, she looks just 
like BOTH of them combined which is soooooooooo CUTE!*

I'm so happy for Halle


----------



## gemruby41

*Out and about in Beverly Hills yesterday (July 27).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## NicolesCloset

love everything she is wearing!


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *Out and about in Beverly Hills yesterday (July 27).*


 
she looks great with short hair!


----------



## gemruby41

*Halle Berry at Bristol Farms in Beverly Hills(July 28th)*


----------



## meluvs2shop

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Her daddy melts mines  Lol


----------



## Jira

I love all her shoes -- I recently asked an SA, "You know, the gladiators Halle Berry wears?" :greengrin: The lady has fab taste!


----------



## luvmy3girls

what brand sandals are those?


----------



## gemruby41

*HALLE BERRY OUT IN THE VALLEY WITH NAHLA(JULY 29TH)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

such a hottie and that little girl is gonna be just like her!


----------



## venusfly

That baby gets cuter and cuter everytime I see her.  She's gonna be a true beauty just like mom!


----------



## cherubicanh

I love her casual look!  Chic and comfortable.


----------



## keodi

venusfly said:


> That baby gets cuter and cuter everytime I see her. She's gonna be a true beauty just like mom!


 
Ita!


----------



## M_Butterfly

NicolesCloset said:


> If that family was anymore perfect I would vomit. lol Halle is so natural and gorgeous. Makes me sick. lol And that man....Jeesh talk about gorgeous family


 

Girl you and me!!  I have laughed at every line and I feel like I would have written the same exact things!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ita, her lil girl is adorable.


----------



## venusfly

Halle definitely got her post baby body back too. Can't hide a fabulous body like that even in that outfit!


----------



## pursedeb

Anyone know what brand tank she has on? TIA!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

where is her husband lately? i'd like to see some more of him


----------



## karo

Halle and Gabriel out on a dinner date in Beverly Hills on Sunday (August 2).


----------



## NicolesCloset

M_Butterfly said:


> Girl you and me!!  I have laughed at every line and I feel like I would have written the same exact things!!


lol it's crazy but, true. 
I need to know what is Nahla wearing???? So cute!!! I need to buy that for a baby girl gift..


----------



## Ladybug09

I love her with her short hair. There are rumors she's pregnant again.


----------



## Cherrasaki

They both look gorgeous! Short hair really suits her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Halle and Gabriel out on a dinner date in Beverly Hills on Sunday (August 2).




can someone point me towards where i can purchase one of him? 


srsly though, can anyone ID her shoes?


----------



## karo

Halle Berry  out at Bristol Farms market in Los Angeles, California on Tuesday (August 4).


----------



## csre

she has been wearing those jeans and sunnies a lot lately


----------



## gemruby41

*Halle Berry was snapped strolling out of an office building in Los Angeles late Thursday afternoon (August 6) with beau Gabriel Aubry by her side. *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she makes me wanna cut my hair off again!


----------



## wordpast

she looks so good in those last set of pictures!


----------



## knasarae

I wish I could carry off a short do like that.  She has an absolutely stunning face.


----------



## tatu_002

I love her simple outfit, she makes it soo fabulous


----------



## karo

Halle and Gabriel at the launch event for Gaps 1969 Jean Shop on Robertson Blvd at their 1969 Jean Shop on Thursday (August 6) in West Hollywood.***********000000]
[/COLOR]​


----------



## bagaholic85

i think she has the most flawless skin of anyone in hollywood.  love her CLs!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagaholic85 said:


> i think *she has the most flawless skin* of anyone in hollywood. love her CLs!


 

She sure does!


----------



## CoachGirl12

God I love her! She always looks amazing... her man looks a lot different though, like he lost a lot of weight? Almost looks sick? Or maybe its just the pics... she definitely outshines him though anyday! Flawless!


----------



## gemruby41

*After attending the launch party of GAPs latest denim line with beau Gabriel Abury last night, a solo Halle Berry was seen stepping out in Century City, CA today (August 7).
*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## IFFAH

She looks good except it'd be nice if she wear flats.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> God I love her! She always looks amazing... her man looks a lot different though, like he lost a lot of weight? Almost looks sick? Or maybe its just the pics... she definitely outshines him though anyday! Flawless!




i'd be willing to bet he's getting ready for a photoshoot. irl, 'in season' models, the men too, look PAINFULLY thin. he won't look like that in the campaigns, but they have lighting and photogs. the industry wants the men to basically have 0% bodyfat


----------



## venusfly

Fab as usual! I love that dress! She couldn't look bad if she tried but I do think she is really most striking when her hair is short.....


----------



## kyt5009

I like Halle's new haircut!


----------



## *Lo

That is seriously the most beautiful baby i have ever seen.  Gorgeous family


----------



## karo

Halle Berry wears a loose-fitting dress to a business meeting in Marina del Rey, Los Angeles on Saturday afternoon (August 8).
The 42-year-old actress was seen checking the messages on her BlackBerry and walking around with two older mystery gentleman.
The Internets is abuzz that *Halle* might be pregnant with her second child.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA August 13, 2009 *


----------



## karo

^^^^ She looks great! Love her looks, especially the short hair.


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* wears an oversized top as she takes her daughter *Nahla*, 16 months, to dinner at the delicious French restaurant, *Sona*, in West Hollywood, on Thursday (August 13). The Oscar-winning actress turns 43 today.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, *HALLE!!!*

​


----------



## karo

Little Nahla is so cute and beautiful. Halle looks gorgeous.


----------



## Jahpson

she has her daddy's eyes.

she will be very stunning when she grows up


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she still look great


----------



## GOALdigger

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in LA August 13, 2009 *


 

Hate the jeans LOVE the jacket.


----------



## keodi

I love her jacket! and her sunnies..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> she has her daddy's eyes.
> 
> she will be very stunning when she grows up


----------



## meluvs2shop

if i can get my body back after baby i'd be one happy momma! halle looks AMAZING...even in those baggy jeans.


----------



## debsmith

She is the only woman on the planet that takes my breath away...


----------



## debsmith

What bag is she carrying?


----------



## JosiePotenza

Happy Birthday, Halle!


----------



## kcf68

^^Yes Happy Birthday!! I know we all love to see the pictures of the celebrity babies but I was watching one of those Hollywood News and I saw the crush of cameras trying to get a picture of Halle and her baby.  Some were getting really close and I'm not that desperate to see a baby get crushed by papparazzi.  How do they know where she is all the time.  I wish they would give her and her baby some peace.


----------



## gemruby41

*Halle Berry leaving a friends home in Los Angeles(August 20th)*


----------



## cherubicanh

This woman is crazy beautiful.  She is one of the only woman I know that can pull off that short haircut and make it look chic.  And I LOVE her jeans!  It is comfy and chillax looking.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love the recent pics of her... I really like that jacket she is wearing... hot!


----------



## meluvs2shop

she's always snapped drinking out of that green cup. i wonder what's in it...b/c whatever it is i may need some! lol


----------



## prettygurrl19

i'm just thinking how i'd look in those boyfriend jeans with that haircut! :weird:  lmaoo scary thought!! haha  she's so beautiful!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meluvs2shop said:


> she's always snapped drinking out of that green cup. i wonder what's in it...b/c whatever it is i may need some! lol


 

I was wondering the same thing, Lol


----------



## venusfly

she still looks hot in some sweats and flip flops with no make-up that I can detect.....damn her!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry *enjoys a family dinner with her adorable daughter *Nahla* and beau* Gabriel Aubry* at Nobu on Sunday (August 23) in Malibu, Calif. The 43-year-old actress also enjoyed a round of golf with *Gabriel* and daughter *Nahla*, 16 months, over the weekend. She decided to golf going barefoot throughout the whole day, wore beige trousers and a ringed top with a baseball cap.


----------



## knasarae

*Sigh*  To be a part of that gene pool!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

her girl looks adorable..


----------



## Jira

I didn't know Nahla was so big now! She's too cute


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nahla is just so gorgeous! I bet she'll be a model! Lucky girl!


----------



## AngelBABY84

Man, she is one hot 43 yr old!


----------



## Jahpson

omg Nahla is gorgeous!!! wow

Yeah Halle still got it


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> if i can get my body back after baby i'd be one happy momma! halle looks AMAZING...even in those baggy jeans.



your going to look fabulous after baby arrives and then you will feel silly for worrying!


----------



## skyla

I am getting Halle's haircut after I take my braids out.  We have a similar look but of course she's more beautiful than I will ever be.


----------



## Olesya

Can't believe she's 43! Simply amazing, and that little girl is absolutely gorgeous!!

This pic just makes me melt...


----------



## raj

She's a beautiful little girl, and her dad's not too shabby either


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Good gene pool and the cutest baby!
I wonder if Halle is going to have another one soon? She did express wanting more children. =)


----------



## NicolesCloset

skyla said:


> I am getting Halle's haircut after I take my braids out.  We have a similar look but of course she's more beautiful than I will ever be.


I am sure you will look gorgeous too!
Halle is a knock out.  It is insane how beautiful that family is. She is one hot mama.


----------



## cherubicanh

I just want her body!  That is one hot ass family.


----------



## gemruby41

*BREAKING NEWS: HALLE BERRY PREGNANT WITH CHILD #2*
Good new for Halle Berry &#8211; the 43-year-old actress is three months pregnant with her second child! 

&#8220;Halle is overjoyed,&#8221; an insider close to Halle and the baby&#8217;s father, model Gabriel Aubry, tells Life & Style. &#8220;The first time, she struggled so much to get pregnant and eventually conceived through in vitro fertilization. This time, the baby was conceived through artificial insemination.&#8221;

Ths source goes on to say: &#8220;She&#8217;s just ecstatic to be pregnant again. She wasn&#8217;t sure if she&#8217;d have another baby, so she&#8217;s very happy!&#8221; 

Congratulations to Miss Berry!

Faded Youth Blog


----------



## bag-princess

i knew she would be pregnant again before the end of the year - it an interview she was very determined to have another baby!!


and i wonder who this "insider" is that is telling all of their private business!


----------



## knasarae

Yaaay, Nahla gets a gorgeous playmate!


----------



## Jahpson

holy crap! pregnant again? this is wonderful news, especially since Halle has expressed that she always wanted children


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

awww congrats to them! another beautiful baby on the way.


----------



## karo

I really hope this is true and she is pregnant. Little Nahla is such a cutie and Halle seems so be so happy to be a mom.


----------



## JosiePotenza

YAY! to Hal's being preggers again.

She's was gorgeously glowing while pregnant with Nahla and still managed to have men droolin' over her.

I love that she doesn't rush to get back slim after giving birth like most celeb moms.


----------



## ang3lina33

Love this girl so much!


----------



## la miss

Congratulations to them!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Congrats to them. They make absolutely gorgeous babies!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

OMG, that little girl is too cute for words.

*Can someone I.D. Halle's sandals in the last pics please?*


----------



## raj

Congrats to her....i always find that these "sources" share way too much info


----------



## gloss_gal

Great news.  Congrats to them.


----------



## vlore

They look like Guiseppe Zanotti, http://blog.chickdowntown.com/giuseppe-zanotti-rhinestone-flat/


----------



## NoSnowHere

They will have another gorg baby no doubt.


----------



## csre

awww, i hope is true! it was about time she could be happy for some time...

that Gabriel guy is gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

WhitleyGilbert said:


> OMG, that little girl is too cute for words.
> 
> *Can someone I.D. Halle's sandals in the last pics please?*


*
These sandals?* They look like Guiseppe Zanotti: http://blog.chickdowntown.com/giuseppe-zanotti-rhinestone-flat/


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> your going to look fabulous after baby arrives and then you will feel silly for worrying!



 i will try my best!

so happy to hear that she's pregnant again...i hope it's true.
i started late in life and always thought i just wanted one...now i may just one another. lol
we'll see though b/c first i need to have this little angel.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA September 10, 2009 *


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks great, love the whole outfit and her accessories. No bump yet I see.


----------



## Veelyn

LOVE that outfit. She is too gorgeous.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sept. 10th photos:
_Whew! _
_About time some new pix of Ms. Berry appeared._

_I love her summer casual look. It's feminine w/o being_
_too girly. _
_She looks perfect!_


----------



## bag-princess

looks like she was trying to sneak out the back way and avoid the pap's - didn't work again! poor halle.:s it must be hard being followed all the time!!


----------



## DesignBagGirl

She is stunning! 40 years old? Can't believe it!


----------



## Meladen

I honestly cannot believe how stunning this little family is.  Too beautiful for words!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in the Hollywood Hills September 16, 2009*


----------



## ImagineThat810

She is so damn fly


----------



## JosiePotenza

Love seeing Halle! She always looks so awesome.
Is she conspicuously placing the bag in front of her mid-section?


----------



## cherubicanh

She is just effortlessly beautiful.  Everything she wears is casual and hot...doesn't even have to try!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Halle looks hot, love that outfit and that bag!


----------



## AngelBABY84

She looks gorgeous in that last outfit!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love that bag


----------



## bagaholic85

lol that bag is gorgeous, but i wanted to see a bump!


----------



## meluvs2shop

great outfit AND bag!


----------



## Perfect Day

love that snakeskin bag with the black dress


----------



## carvedwords

JosiePotenza said:


> Love seeing Halle! She always looks so awesome.
> Is she conspicuously placing the bag in front of her mid-section?


 

Exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## winterpearls3

her daughter is GORGEOUS!  halle looks fabulous at 43.  WOW!


----------



## bag-princess

i wish she would get a clue - going out the back way is NOT working halle!!!!
they don't want a photo of that gorgeous bag!!
she is just making them work harder to try and get that money shot! just let them take the photo and get it over with before she ends up trying to outrun them and ends up in an accident! she should know how it works by now! beat them at there own game!!!

and i want that bag!!!!


----------



## KatsBags

According to Celebrity Baby Scoop who's quoting People...

"Well looks like Halle Berry isn't pregnant after all. 

PEOPLE reports that when a svelte Halle Berry walked onto Jay Leno's stage Thursday, the host told her she looked terrific, to which she replied: "You know, thank you for that, Jay, because that must mean that pregnancy rumors can be put to bed!"

Sources at The Jay Leno Show taping tell PEOPLE that Berry, wearing a low-cut, short black dress and black thigh-high boots, also told Leno with a laugh, "I was getting a complex! Because I was like, I've got to stop with the burgers or something!"

In addition to fending off pregnancy rumors, Berry told anecdotes about Nahla and meeting Aubry. Simply put, Berry gushed, "My daughter is fantastic."


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in the Hollywood Hills September 16, 2009*


 

Those sunnies are Hot Hot 

Balenciaga??? love thos sunglasses


----------



## White Orchid

She has *the* best bag collection in Hollywood and truly my fashion muse *sigh*....


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^what exact model are those Balenciaga's shes wearing? anyone know? thanks


----------



## bag-princess

has anyone id'd that bag yet????

i want it!!!!





> She has *the* best bag collection in Hollywood




ITA!!! she ALWAYS has a gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## cammy1

every single page on this thread has either 'gorgeous' and or 'beautiful'- which I agree she and her family are, but... anyone know if she is actually doing anything career wise lately?


----------



## gemruby41

*Halle Berry Ends Pregnancy Speculation*
She&#8217;s been rumored to be carrying a little brother or sister for her daughter Nahla, but Halle Berry says she&#8217;s certainly not pregnant.

The &#8220;Monster&#8217;s Ball&#8221; babe put the rumors to rest during her appearance on the &#8220;Jay Leno Show&#8221; last night when she showed up looking fit and trim.

When the talk show host told her she looked terrific, Halle replied, &#8220;You know, thank you for that, Jay, because that must mean that pregnancy rumors can be put to bed!  I was getting a complex! Because I was like, I&#8217;ve got to stop with the burgers or something!&#8221; 

Miss Berry (43) sported a low-cut, short black dress teamed with black thigh-high boots in an attempt to quiet the rumors that she&#8217;s expecting.  


Celebrity Gossip


----------



## gemruby41

*On Jay Leno last night*


----------



## bag-princess

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that girl is FIERCE!!!!!!!!!!  i bet the men in the audience were passing out in the aisle!!



anyone know what and who that bag is that she is carrying in the other photo's?????


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gemruby41 said:


> *On Jay Leno last night*


 
wow! I hope I look like this at 43


----------



## CoachGirl12

I watched Leno last night, Halle is seriously adorable... she was absolutely glowing... she does not look even remotely close to her age... she is truly a natural beauty... Definitely a diva in these recent pics, love the whole look and those boots, TDF!!


----------



## Blackbirdie

I agree that is gorgeous (regardless of her age), but I don't like the Leno outfit...the short skirt, low cut top, _and_ thigh high boots is just too much.


----------



## Phédre

She is a gorgeous and sexy woman. But I do agree that the outfit is a bit much. Cleavage or short skirt, but not together!


----------



## Rayann

Blackbirdie said:


> I agree that is gorgeous (regardless of her age), but I don't like the Leno outfit...the short skirt, low cut top, _and_ thigh high boots is just too much.



I agree. Hally is so beautiful, usually so elegant, she doesn't need to dress like that to look amazing. I think it cheapens her look.


----------



## bag-princess

oh puh-lease!!!

halle was trying to prove a point people! she felt she had to - she could have said every day until she was blue in the face "i am NOT pregnant!" but you know the people would not have believed her and still followed her every move! seeing is believing! everyone that is knocking the outfit knows very well that when we see her out in public she is not dressed anything like that! just look back through this thread at her many photo's! we all knew she had the body to pull it off - nobody could have ever doubted that!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I was really hoping she were pregnant!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out lunching in West Hollywood (September 19).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out for birthday party duties (September 20).


----------



## bag-princess

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in the Hollywood Hills September 16, 2009*







i can not believe that none of you purse savvy women know what this bag is!!!  i told my friend it would take a day or two at the most before someone posted the designer name because no one knows bags like the ladies here!  i am bumping this back up in hopes that someone will be able to ID it soon!!!!!!


----------



## wordpast

I loved the Leno outfit! I never really see her like that so it's a cool change.


----------



## print*model

LOVE her!  So beautiful.  And her baby looks JUST LIKE her daddy.  Too cute!


----------



## White Orchid

Rayann said:


> I agree. Hally is so beautiful, usually so elegant, she doesn't need to dress like that to look amazing. I think it cheapens her look.


Agreed.  My fashion muse let me down with this ensemble.  Way too in your face.


----------



## gemruby41

*El Leon Thai Massage September 21, 2009 *


----------



## bag-princess

who is that with her???


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love love love her casual style!
the jay leno outfit was OTT for me but i understand why she did it, and she knocked it out of the park. her body is perfection.


----------



## AngelBABY84

It's amazing how sexy she looks in a simple tank and jeans!


----------



## gemruby41

*Halle Berry leaving a friends house in LA(September 24th)*


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love that entire outfit! She's workin it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

she does casual dressing so well!!
MY co worker almost went crazy when he saw her on Jay leno.  All he could talk about was her outfit and how hot she looked.  lol


----------



## csre

Rayann said:


> I agree. Hally is so beautiful, usually so elegant, she doesn't need to dress like that to look amazing. I think it cheapens her look.


  I love her but i have to agree. And, you dont have to wear a dress like that to prove you're not pregnant.

 Either way she looks A-M-A-Z-I-N-G. It must take a lot of work out and diet to maintain her self so fit, but it is sure worth it 

 I really like that last outfit


----------



## NicolesCloset

gorgeous!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she look sexy..


----------



## venusfly

Her body is still one of the best in Hollywood! She looks great!


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks gorgeous! Love her outfit!


----------



## AngelBABY84

gemruby41 said:


> *Halle Berry leaving a friends house in LA(September 24th)*



^^Love those heels.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

AngelBABY84 said:


> ^^Love those heels.


 


Looking for these jeans. Please help


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in West Hollywood September 25, 2009 *


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^She looks so hot, I love how Halle dresses... can anyone ID that bag? Its gorgeous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Halle's style comes across as so effortlessly chic, I love it. I thought she looked amazing on Jay Leno, I just didn't like the boots 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> wow! I hope I look like this at 43


Ditto


----------



## Cocoa32

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^She looks so hot, I love how Halle dresses... can anyone ID that bag? Its gorgeous!


 
On another thread they said it's Gerard Darel! 

Halle is incredible!


----------



## Cocoa32

gemruby41 said:


> *Halle Berry leaving a friends house in LA(September 24th)*


 
Can anyone I.D. these fabulous shoes???


----------



## hipmama

^^^I believe those HOT shoes are Camilla Skovgaard. She's been spotted in them before.

http://www.endless.com
http://www.shopstyle.com/browse/Camilla-Skovgaard


----------



## karo

^^^ The shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## karo

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^She looks so hot, I love how Halle dresses... can anyone ID that bag? Its gorgeous!


Her bag is Gerard Darel. Just saw it in a boutique on Saturday, it's really gorgeous.


----------



## NYCBelle

Halle is just beautiful and her daughter is so gorgeous!! and her man...sigh...beautiful family.

i don't know what weight she gained she looks great!



gemruby41 said:


> *On Jay Leno last night*


----------



## NYCBelle

me too! absolutely beautiful!



Olesya said:


> Can't believe she's 43! Simply amazing, and that little girl is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> This pic just makes me melt...


----------



## Cocoa32

hipmama said:


> ^^^I believe those HOT shoes are Camilla Skovgaard. She's been spotted in them before.
> 
> http://www.endless.com
> http://www.shopstyle.com/browse/Camilla-Skovgaard


 
Thank you!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Hollywood Hills October 1, 2009 *


----------



## bagaholic85

^^same house from sept. 24.  

shes truly beautiful and has a great sense of style. she looks fashionable yet appropriate for her age/body and just looks great.  kudos halle


----------



## hipmama

When I grow up I want to look as good as Halle!


----------



## AngelBABY84

hipmama said:


> When I grow up I want to look as good as Halle!



^^I dream that I will look as good as her when I grow up lol.


----------



## print*model

Stunning!  Always.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA October 4, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## cherubicanh

Love her!  Effortless!


----------



## chloe-babe

aww they are a beautiful little family. That piccie of her daughter with her man - so lovely!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in LA October 4, 2009 *


 

gosh she's sooooo cute!


----------



## NYCBelle

that little girl is just too gorgeous!


----------



## print*model

How cute is she?!?!  She looks just like her daddy.  So sweet!


----------



## AngelBABY84

That little one is going to be a stunner when she grows up.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow I love her sandals!


----------



## fieryfashionist

ITA... every time I see pics of her, that's exactly what I immediately think!! 



AngelBABY84 said:


> That little one is going to be a stunner when she grows up.


----------



## gemruby41

*Pharmacy visit October 13, 2009 *


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*singing* Halle Berry...Halle Berry


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow I love her sandals!


 
Hey girlie!!! I agree- super cute sandals! 
FYI, *Sam Edelamn 'Giada':* http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3036446...-D981-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Swanky

just ridiculous. . .  Halle is SO freakin' stunning it's ridic!  The baby is beyond gorgeous, just beautiful, the whole fam damily!


----------



## JosiePotenza

~Fabulousity~ said:


> *singing* Halle Berry...Halle Berry


_*singing along*_ "She finer than a..."

 You got me started ova here!
Love Halle's style! It's so simple yet it's stylish and chic...
The title "Pharmacy visit" made me laugh


----------



## calicaliente

~Fabulousity~ said:


> *singing* Halle Berry...Halle Berry


 
I have that song in my head too since I clicked on this thread, LOL!


----------



## cherubicanh

What can I say...stunning as always...her girl is going to be a heart breaker when she grows up.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

vlore said:


> *
> These sandals?* They look like Guiseppe Zanotti: http://blog.chickdowntown.com/giuseppe-zanotti-rhinestone-flat/


the only crocs that I approve of!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^^ I agree...On little children they are cute and acceptable!


----------



## gemruby41

*Keep a Child Alive Black Ball October 15, 2009 *


----------



## Bag*Snob

That DRESS!!!  I love it.


----------



## Jahpson

she ages gracefully!!

and her man is soooo hot!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, Halle is FIERCE!


----------



## kcf68

Wowsy wowsy that dress is gorgeous on her.


----------



## dee-dee

She's a movement by herself, but her and Gab together are a FORCE!  They are one stunning couple...


----------



## jennified_

She looks SO hot in that dress. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## knasarae

Wow.  That's all I can say.  WOW.


----------



## AngelBABY84

Gosh, Halle is sexy. She has such an amazing figure.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Halle is *THE ULTIMATE STUNNER!!!*
She looks amazing in that dress... & just overall.


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW!!!!! Fabulous


----------



## Pursegrrl

uhhhhhhhhhhh I just LOVE those two together!!  So impossibly gorgeous!!


----------



## hipmama

Gorgeous Again. These 2 make a HOT couple!! She went through so much crap in her previous marriage. I'm glad that she's finally happy and has the family she always wanted.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

good things come ot good people....


----------



## gloss_gal

That dress is so beyond beautiful!  They look great.


----------



## siworae

seriously... they are totally the most gorgeous couple in Hollywood...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

that dress is gorg! she looks gorg! they look gorg!


----------



## meluvs2shop

what a gorgeous couple! hot dayum.

love her dress too.


----------



## cherubicanh

WOW!  jealous....that couple is hot..and Halle...I swear she doesn't age.


----------



## labelmom5

I love that the short hair is back, it looks fabulous on her!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out at the med center (October 17).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry at LAX (October 16).


----------



## Jahpson

looks like she is wearing those lanvin wedge boots i was getting....


----------



## JosiePotenza

She's a bad woman! 

Diggin' the sunnies she's wearin... anybody have an ID on 'em?


----------



## csre

i can't stand how hot that man is lol 

i wonder why they are so little affectionated with each other (in public at least)


----------



## karo

Halle Berry was spotted out for work while Gabriel Aubry tended to Nahla (October 30).


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow that coat looks so big on Nahla. haha Cute Father & daughter pic. Sometimes it's funny how he carries her like a doll.


----------



## cherubicanh

damn good couple.  I love Halle's chic and comfortable style.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Hal always has on the flyyest sunglasses & her booties are very nice...
Nahla looks adorable all bundled up & barely able to move w/ her daddy.


----------



## AngelBABY84

Love how he carries Nahla around, nothing like a sexy daddy.


----------



## Phédre

Nahla looks so cute in her winter coat!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Awww that pic of Gabriel and Nahla is too cute!


----------



## gemruby41

*March of Dimes&#8217; Celebration of Babies in Beverly Hills on Saturday (November 7).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her face looks a bit off...


----------



## Jahpson

this woman is amazing


----------



## JosiePotenza

Why do I adore this woman so?!!
She's inspiring to me.... the way she keeps it together and remains stunning like none other- um, um, um.
I couldn't be friends w/ her because she'd find me too creepy for staring at her all the time :shame:


----------



## knasarae

^^lol I know right?  She is just aging so well.  And I think a lot of his is her finally being truly happy and at peace with herself.  She just glows.


----------



## keodi

Jahpson said:


> this woman is amazing


 
agreed.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and family arriving at LAX Airport (November 5).


----------



## hipmama

Cute! All dressed in the same color. What's on Halle's feet? It's bugging me. It looks like her pants are cuffed.


----------



## KristyDarling

~Fabulousity~ said:


> her face looks a bit off...



I agree. Preternaturally smooth and "tight" looking a la Nicole Kidman. I don't care how good her genes are, I think she's been to the good ole plastic surgeon recently. 

That said, I'm SO glad she is back to her iconic pixie haircut. That long hair just never worked for her...the short hair highlights her perfect features and that ridiculously long and elegant neck!


----------



## uberdumb

That whole family is gooorrggeeeouusss!


----------



## *want it all*

Oh, such a beautiful family!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

happy family


----------



## gloss_gal

KristyDarling said:


> I agree. Preternaturally smooth and "tight" looking a la Nicole Kidman. I don't care how good her genes are, I think she's been to the good ole plastic surgeon recently.
> 
> That said, I'm SO glad she is back to her iconic pixie haircut. That long hair just never worked for her...the short hair highlights her perfect features and that ridiculously long and elegant neck!


 
Looks like she has lost weight.


----------



## AngelBABY84

Adorable and stylish family!


----------



## meluvs2shop

she was on tyra today and looked great!
she's my inspiration to shed the baby weight after i give birth. she did admit to hiring a trainer (gunner peterson) and a nutritionist.

i won't rush it though (like a lot of celebs do after having a baby) b/c i want to breast feed and enjoy being a new mom and not be frantic about new baby AND weight loss...too much stress. good thing i'm not in the public eye.


----------



## gemruby41

*Skin Care Clinic November 11, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*Halle Berry Hosts "An Evening Of Awareness" To Benefit The Jenesse Center(November 16th)*


----------



## Jahpson

her skin is flawless. if that is the result of plastic surgery, then sign me up! seriously

love the way she rocked her knee boots. gorgeous woman all around


----------



## dee-dee

Is it me or is there a slight bump in that black dress?  And the way she had the bag in front of her in the pics before the black dress...hmmm.


----------



## newcoachlover

Does look like there's a little bump under that black dress, very noticeable on the side.


----------



## knasarae

^^ I thought so too! Give Nahla a little playmate! 

She looks amazing!!! Can someone ID her clutch for me?


----------



## AngelBABY84

Love the jacket and boots


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in NYC November 17, 2009 *


----------



## bykimber

Gorgeous ! I love her sunnies, can someone ID ?


----------



## knasarae

After seeing the last few outfits, I think she's preggers!


----------



## karo

She is gorgeous and I love her with short hair, it really suits her.


----------



## vlore

If anyone is interested, her sweater/coat is Theory:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1258587616492&ev19=1:31


----------



## flashy.stems

she's so freaking gorgeous! i'm so happy she's finally popping kids out.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry out with Nahla (November 27).


----------



## fashionistaO

luv her


----------



## Kansashalo

I love Halle...and yes I think she is preggers and if so, i wish her a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## AngelBABY84

It would be great if she had another one, Nahla would have a little playmate.


----------



## meluvs2shop

damn. that man of hers is HOT. 

i love her theory sweater!


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh again? yay!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

yippee


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out visiting her friends house (December 1)


----------



## JosiePotenza

Cute sweatshirt.

She's so down-to-earth, visiting friends home and all...


----------



## bextasy

Does anyone know who makes that sweatshirt?


----------



## purseprincess32

Her bf Gabriel is such a hottie!  Yum!


----------



## *spoiled*

bextasy said:


> Does anyone know who makes that sweatshirt?


 
http://www.shopthetrendboutique.com/wivalobabeju.html


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at the Women In Entertainment breakfast (Dec 4)


----------



## karo

Visiting a friend (December, 2)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ she visits that friend a lot.  I wonder who it is.


----------



## Pinkisweets

such a gorgeous woman 
incredible looking for her age!


----------



## KatsBags

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ she visits that friend a lot. I wonder who it is.


 

I read somewhere else that it's actually where she lives but she has a "deal" with the paparazzi not to disclose that. I don't know if that's accurate but it would make sense...she's photographed at that house quite often.


----------



## SkinnyBish

Halle really deserves her title.  Stunning!


----------



## JosiePotenza

karo said:


> Halle Berry at the Women In Entertainment breakfast (Dec 4)


 
I like that she paired nude colored heels with that suit. She looks absolutely beautiful- as always.


----------



## LetitiaP

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ she visits that friend a lot.  I wonder who it is.



I know.  The drive way and the water hose is the same in every picture...which leads me to believe it's her house.


----------



## CoachGirl12

karo said:


> Halle Berry at the Women In Entertainment breakfast (Dec 4)


I think those pregnancy rumors that people were stating are definitely false, she definitely doesn't look preggers in these pics! Just beautiful in that suit, head to toe!


----------



## knasarae

^^Yeah I agree.  She did look preggo in a couple of those past photos but not in this one.  Who knows.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeap, maybe she was just bloated.  lol


----------



## *want it all*

She's looking fabulous!


----------



## knasarae

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ yeap, maybe she was just bloated. lol


 

Yeah maybe she was, lol.  Darn I was hoping she was.  Pregnancy seems to suit her very well.


----------



## misschbby

karo said:


> Visiting a friend (December, 2)


does anyone know what these jeans are?


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out shopping with Nahla (December 10).


----------



## knasarae

Love those boots!!! And Nahla is beyond gorgeous...


----------



## wordpast

nahla is so pretty!!!! the older she gets the prettier she gets.


----------



## carvedwords

Nahla is gorgeous!!  She's so cute.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Halle looks fab, of course... luv that she wears her clothes more than once.

Nahla is an absolute doll babe! She likes spotting the papps and waving @ them. Awe, it's too precious


----------



## fashionistaO

such a friendly tot!


----------



## knasarae

Yeah I love her waving in that one pic....she's such a cutie.


----------



## puddingprada

Halle Berry is so gorgeous and awesome! Nahla is such a cutepie! That girl is gonna be superbeautiful with a gorgeous actress mom and supermodel dad she hit the genepool jackpot!


----------



## Jahpson

Beautiful woman, handsome man, adorable child.

some folks get all the luck


----------



## Couture Coco

Jahpson said:


> Beautiful woman, handsome man, adorable child.
> 
> some folks get all the luck





I absolutely adore Nahla! She looks so exotic - think it's the combination of Gabriel's features and Halle's colouring. Even her hair is FABULOUS! I truly hope she continues to be a normal, unspoilt little girl adored by her parents.


----------



## LADC_chick

Halle and Gabriel are easily one of my favorite Hollywood couples, and their daughter is absolutely adorable. Also, Halle is one of my style icons. She knows how to make casual looks seem effortless...and I'm coveting her wedge boots and thigh-high boots.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Halle is just so gorgeous and Nahla has a doll face, just so gorgeous like both of her parents!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love Nahla's eyes.  She's going to be a stunner when she grows up...then again how could she NOT be with those two as parents??


----------



## onyourmouth

i was at disneyland today and saw halle and nahla waiting while gabriel bought tickets to get in. they're all totally gorgeous. either everyone around was really respectful, or i was the only one that recognized them at that point because no one bothered them.


----------



## FullyLoaded

bextasy said:


> Does anyone know who makes that sweatshirt?


 
Wildfox couture. I had to copy her.


----------



## dreamer85

hey i saw them too but i wasn't sure cuz other people weren't bugging them


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out shopping at Soolip (December 15).​


----------



## knasarae

She looks so good. I love that whole outfit!


----------



## JosiePotenza

Ms. Berry looking like she _knows_ she looks good 
She surely can make casual look cool.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out visiting her friends house (December 17).


----------



## JosiePotenza

Yep, the _"friend's house"_ has to be her's.
She looks cute, of course.


----------



## AngelBABY84

Nahla is adorable.


----------



## Elin.

JosiePotenza said:


> Ms. Berry looking like she _knows_ she looks good


 
That's definitely the case. I wish I had her self-esteem.

Besides that, of course, she's a stunning woman with a handsome man and a supercute kid.


----------



## flashy.stems

halle looks so great in the last pics!


----------



## flashy.stems

how can she NOT have great self-esteem.. she's insanely unique and beautiful.


----------



## Elin.

flashy.stems said:


> how can she NOT have great self-esteem.. she's insanely unique and beautiful.


 
I didn't want to start any discussion. 
It's just that...there are really beautiful women who don't know/believe that they're beautiful...but Halle knows...and that makes her even more attractive than she (already) is.  
imho


----------



## Jahpson

her man is the face of Louis Vuitton


----------



## bag-princess

> but Halle knows...




she only began to believe that recently though!  she said in an interview before that she always had a problem with her looks and it effected her self-esteem.  so she was not always as self-assured as we thought. but you can tell that she is FINALLY comfortable in her own skin and THAT is what really makes a woman beautiful and sexy!!


----------



## noon

She really does look effortlessly chic.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I have never seen Halle not look good. She is stunning.


----------



## flashy.stems

ITA she's totally stunning and looks nothing like anyone else.


----------



## LADC_chick

bag-princess said:


> she only began to believe that recently though!  she said in an interview before that she always had a problem with her looks and it effected her self-esteem.  so she was not always as self-assured as we thought. but you can tell that she is FINALLY comfortable in her own skin and THAT is what really makes a woman beautiful and sexy!!



Yeah. I think back when she was on Oprah (years and years ago), she was talking about it. It may have been around the time she and Eric Benet separated/got divorced. She had self-esteem issues (and she had been in an abusive relationship before. While she never named names, I thought maybe Wesley Snipes...) that clouded her thoughts on her beauty; she just didn't see it. Now, it is apparent that she's comfortable with her life, and that shows.


----------



## bag-princess

> While she never named names, I thought maybe Wesley Snipes




that is what i have seen in a few places before,too LADC_chick!!


----------



## Jasmine K.

karo said:


> Halle Berry out shopping at Soolip (December 15).​



She is the definition of BAD! I love this look from head to toe.


----------



## karo

Halle out at the salon in Los Angeles on Tuesday (January 5).


----------



## Pinkisweets

gorgeous women


----------



## gloss_gal

Verry pretty.


----------



## flashy.stems

she always looks like perfection! and her daughter looks to have the same beauty.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Any pix of Hal @ the Golden Globes??
I got a quick glance of her on the tele and she was _HOTT_, of course!
Can't wait to see the entire look....


----------



## karo

Halle at the 2010 Golden Globe Awards tonight (January 17).


----------



## White Orchid

I've seen her look better at award nights but you just cannot fault that body of hers.


----------



## Angee

Nahla is extremely adorable. I wish I had a child like this.


----------



## Angee

Halle's hair was stunning. I regret she likes them short and dark.


----------



## bag-princess

> I've seen her look better at award nights but you just cannot fault that body of hers.




someone else said that it was an awful dress!!! her and mariah - how can you even compare her to mariah!


i don't think it is all THAT bad  - i have seen much worse!!  and yea - that banging body!!


----------



## knasarae

Halle can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Swanky

stunning
stunning
stunning!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Her skin and figure are just amazing! Hope I look that good when I get older.


----------



## JosiePotenza

knasarae said:


> Halle can do no wrong in my eyes.


 
DITTO!
She always looks awesome but she was definitely _stuntin_ @ the awards show last nite. Love the dress, very sexy and her hair & makeup was perfect. 
Halle's the hottness!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think she looks gorgeous in that Golden Globes dress and her hair is fantastic!!!


----------



## misschbby

wowza she is stunning !!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She wears some of the hottest dresses, and i'm sure that body helps!


----------



## momofgirls

Halle Berry is stunning.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I don't think she can ever have a bad day.


----------



## kasmom

Halle dress at the golden globe was beautiful.


----------



## uberdumb

Halle is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Halle, Gabriel and Nahla out in Bay Area


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Awww.....weeeeee!   How sweet.  

Daddy...yum, yum, yum.


----------



## knasarae

How adorable is that???


----------



## LVobsessed415

two of my friends helped her in the bay area. she came into best buy san rafael and my friend helped her pick out a home phone, and bed bath and beyond in larkspur another friend helped her with bedding.


----------



## FullyLoaded

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Awww.....weeeeee!  How sweet.
> 
> Daddy...yum, yum, yum.


 
Heck yeah! Halle knows how to pick a co-parent! LOL


----------



## White Orchid

Very few women look good in leggings. Halle is one of them.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ha, what a cute picture.


----------



## Yasmin14

I just wanted to agree with everyone else on the really hot and fabulous couple.


----------



## cammy1

Jahpson said:


> Her skin and figure are just amazing! Hope I look that good when I get older.


I hope to look that good now- and I'm 24!!!! It's just not fair


----------



## KristyDarling

LVobsessed415 said:


> two of my friends helped her in the bay area. she came into best buy san rafael and my friend helped her pick out a home phone, and bed bath and beyond in larkspur another friend helped her with bedding.



Aw, she shops at places that "regular people" shop at! I love that. She could've easily gone to Frette in downtown SF or something like that, but she went to BB&B! Halle is one of the most beautiful, enduring, and classy actresses in Hollywood! I cannot wait to see how Nahla turns out when she grows up...she is sure to be a stunner.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out at the playground with Nahla (March 5).


----------



## karo

Little Nahla is gonna be as gorgeous as her mom or even prettier


----------



## Eclipse4

Too cute


----------



## FullyLoaded

She should be Hollywood's most beautiful baby, even surpassing Shiloh.


----------



## flashy.stems

nahla is precious!


----------



## *spoiled*

Nahla is sooo cute!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out at Cravings with daughter Nahla (March 9).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her daughter is going to be a heart breaker when she's older!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^yeah she is!  She's soooo adorable


----------



## White Orchid

Such a pretty little girl.  Her eyes almost have an Asian look about them.  Thanks for posting them Karo!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

SHE so happy as a mommy


----------



## CoachGirl12

Mini!! Nahla is absolutely one of the cutest little girls I have ever seen!


----------



## purseinsanity

^What did you expect?  LOL.  That little girl's one of the most genetically blessed children ever!


----------



## aki_sato

She is so cute! 
In the pics her eyes are quite dark - I remember she used to have really light colour - have they changed? 


karo said:


> Little Nahla is gonna be as gorgeous as her mom or even prettier


----------



## knasarae

^I'm pretty sure her eyes are hazel so they probably look different in different pics.


----------



## aki_sato

Makes sense 

She is just a beautiful little girl 


knasarae said:


> ^I'm pretty sure her eyes are hazel so they probably look different in different pics.


----------



## gre8dane

Beautiful yes.  They look blue.  My friend's daughter has the same coloring as Halle's daughter, she has blue eyes and they look similar to all the pictures here.


----------



## Nat

Halle Berry out in LA, April 1

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/halle-berry/halle-berry-pays-friendly-visit-343564


----------



## Ms.parker123

at the Coach Bag. *Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## Nat

^ I agree, love it! Do you know how it's called?


----------



## knasarae

^I think it's the Editorial Zoe. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Nat

I won't  Thanks!


----------



## bag-princess

she always has a fierce bag with her!!!!! i would love to see her bag collection!!


----------



## sun.shyne

Gorgeous!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

WOW! That's a _Coach_ bag? Where have I been? lol


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ i love that bag!!


----------



## White Orchid

FullyLoaded said:


> WOW! That's a _Coach_ bag? Where have I been? lol


I'm shocked too.  Kinda thought all Coach bags were on the ugly side.

This one looks nice!


----------



## CoachGirl12

knasarae said:


> ^I think it's the Editorial Zoe. Don't quote me on that though.


Yep, its the XL Editorial Zoe... Halle has the black one as well! She must love Coach!


----------



## BagLovingMom

She looks stunning per the norm, and she does sure wear a lot of Coach. She would be a great spokesperson for them!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry takes Nahla, 2, along with her on an errand run Tuesday in L.A.


----------



## bag-princess

karo said:


> Halle Berry takes Nahla, 2, along with her on an errand run Tuesday in L.A.




i love that picture!!!!  nahla is so cute.  halle is so beautiful with so little effort!


----------



## GOALdigger

it looks like a coach to me. not that I'm surprised that it is.


----------



## *want it all*

Nahla is seriously sooooooo cute looking up at mommy!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

karo said:


> Halle Berry takes Nahla, 2, along with her on an errand run Tuesday in L.A.


Nahla is so precious! She looks like a doll, so gorgeous like her parents! She definitely got good genes!


----------



## babypie

Ready to raise money for a good cause, Halle Berry was looking fabulous at the 30th Anniversary Silver Rose Gala & Auction at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, California on Sunday (April 18).


----------



## meela188

^^This woman is breathtaking, it's so unfair.


----------



## Charlie

White Orchid said:


> I'm shocked too.  Kinda thought all Coach bags were on the ugly side.
> 
> This one looks nice!



tehehee, Halle actually owns a lot of nice Coach bags.


----------



## White Orchid

Is Halle on television at all nowadays?

Either way I'm not bothered. I could ogle her solely for her style alone.

Great dress, great shoes.



babypie said:


> Ready to raise money for a good cause, Halle Berry was looking fabulous at the 30th Anniversary Silver Rose Gala & Auction at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, California on Sunday (April 18).


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, the other girls just don't compare. She needs to hook those other girls up with her sylist/sense of style. Definitely a style icon.

Now they say, 'natural beauty' don't know about that, she's had some tweaking, but regardless, she still looks great.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...slashed-dress-charity-gala-Beverly-Hills.html


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Yeah. I think back when she was on Oprah (years and years ago), she was talking about it. It may have been around the time she and Eric Benet separated/got divorced. She had self-esteem issues (and she had been in an abusive relationship before. While she never named names, I thought maybe *Wesley Snipes*...) that clouded her thoughts on her beauty; she just didn't see it. Now, it is apparent that she's comfortable with her life, and that shows.


 
I always thought it was Christopher Williams the singer who was abusive and made her deaf in one ear. She always dates hotties and he was definitely a hottie back in the day.

But this is what he has to say:



> In the late '80s or early '90s, Christopher Williams was the boyfriend of Oscar winning actress Halle Berry. After Halle Berry told interviewers that an abusive ex-boyfriend struck her so hard that she lost most of the hearing in her right ear, many people assumed that Williams was the unnamed ex-boyfriend. Williams defended himself to Eurweb, the entertainment news website, denying that he ever harmed Berry and suggesting that Berry has been referring to actor Wesley Snipes. He said, "The stuff they wrote about me and Halle was totally false. It's been said I busted her eardrum, and I'm tired of it. I never said it before but I'm so tired of people thinking I'm the guy who did it. Wesley busted her eardrum, not me." Halle Berry is on record denying that Wesley Snipes ever hit her.
> Williams also said that the twice-married Berry may have personality problems which have contributed to her broken marriages and relationships. He stated, "I have men come up to me like, 'How could you just leave Halle Berry?' I'm like, how could you just leave the last relationship you was in?" And further, "They would probably crucify Jesus again just to get with her. It's funny because the stars that get all of the good write-ups, you go and meet them and they are total *******s. She is just a woman, but because her name is in lights, people are damned near ready to bare their souls."


----------



## meluvs2shop

i'm glad to see i'm not the only woman with the extra fat (that i hate!) around the armpit area. if perfect women like halle have it, then i feel good about myself. lol
i think that "fat" has to do with age tho b/c i didn't have it in my 20s.

love the picture of her daughter looking up at her mommy.


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> I always thought it was Christopher Williams the singer who was abusive and made her deaf in one ear. She always dates hotties and he was definitely a hottie back in the day.
> 
> But this is what he has to say:


 
Yes, it was Wesley Snipes who did that to her.  She has since confirmed it though I can't remember where, but it was a while back that she did so.


----------



## bag-princess

> Williams also said that the twice-married Berry may have personality  problems which have contributed to her broken marriages and  relationships.




david justice made a very similiar comment! about how it was not easy living with her because she was a very insecure woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> Yes, it was Wesley Snipes who did that to her.  She has since confirmed it though I can't remember where, but it was a while back that she did so.



I'm almost certain she's never confirmed it was Snipes...


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, I don't she confirmed either. And actually in that quote I posted, it was said she even came out and said it was not Snipes.

What she saw in that little arrogant turd, Lord only knows.


----------



## knasarae

Really?  I could've sworn I read some interview where she said it was.  Guess I was mistaken.


----------



## hermes_lemming

meluvs2shop said:


> i'm glad to see i'm not the only woman with the extra fat (that i hate!) around the armpit area. if perfect women like halle have it, then i feel good about myself. lol
> i think that "fat" has to do with age tho b/c i didn't have it in my 20s.
> 
> love the picture of her daughter looking up at her mommy.


 
Wah?  I had this armpit fat for years.. (including my 20s) and have the pics to prove it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^lol. i stand corrected.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in Midtown Manhattan on May 1.


----------



## karo

Halle and Nahla out in Santa Monica for Mother's Day


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks again Karo!  Loooove Nala's dress - she is as cute as ever.  Halle looks fab though I'm not feeling the jeans.

Keep up the good work K!


----------



## karo

^^ You're welcome! I love every new pic of Nahla, she's such a cutie!


----------



## *spoiled*

Nahla is sooo cute


----------



## Jahpson

Nahla and Halle are adorable

watched Boomerang over the weekend. Halle doesn't look that much different except her eyes look more tired here and she waxed her eyebrows! lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

Halle is gorgeous!! Love her last outfits.


----------



## divalicioust

karo said:


> Halle and Nahla out in Santa Monica for Mother's Day


 

I love seeing pictures of Halle and Nahla, NOTHING like a mother's love for her child, they are always so cute and stylish.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Nahla playing with some friends on the beach in Malibu  (May 12).


----------



## karo

Halle and Nahla out shopping in LA


----------



## Jahpson

her daughter is the spitting image of her pops


----------



## knasarae

^I agree.


----------



## divalicioust

Halle and Nahla hanging out in Century City at the mall.


----------



## divalicioust

*delete*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable kiddo!


----------



## *want it all*

Those pics are too cute!    I hope Nahla wasn't too scared by the black poodle.  She doesn't look as enthused as Halle when it came to meeting the poodle.


----------



## CoachGirl12

divalicioust said:


> Halle and Nahla hanging out in Century City at the mall.


I LOVE Halle's outfit in these pics and Nahla's too!


----------



## Kansashalo

Nahla look so much like Halle's mom IMO.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in Hollywood Hills with Nahla (May 31)


----------



## Jahpson

i really love Halle's hair


----------



## *Lo

Nahla is the prettiest baby I have ever seen


----------



## babypie

Halle is so naturally gorgeous


----------



## Bentley4Bags

This is her poolside...I posted a thread over in the celebrity style section because I wanted to know who made her bag...any ideas?

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2455157/halle-berry-miami-beach-babe-09/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Motherhood must be her fountain of youth. She looks amazing.


----------



## babypie

Giving back after being so blessed, Halle Berry was out to do some  good for her community with a visit to Inglewood, California on Saturday  (June 5).
Showing off her fit and fine physique, the Oscar-winning beauty  donned a black singlet with grey capri pants as she visited a few local  charities while joined by a few friends.
As previously reported by Gossip Center, Miss Berry is in the midst  of launching a new fragrance named Reveal, which is based on her  favorite bloom, the mimosa.
The Reveal line comes as Halle is already raking in the cash with two  other popular scents.


----------



## bag-princess

i have her first fragrance - halle - and i really like it.
that looks like Marisa Tomei in the photo with her.


----------



## White Orchid

She has the wrong body shape to be Marissa.  No way it's her.


----------



## BagLovingMom

She looks so amazing, the face,  the body just amazing!


----------



## aki_sato

Agree!


BagLovingMom said:


> She looks so amazing, the face,  the body just amazing!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out at Bristol Farms with Nahla (July 1)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Halle looks fantastic..her daughter is going to be a heartbreaker!


----------



## bag-princess

when i see this i can't help but think - poor halle!  there are three men with camera's pointed at her - i just can't imagine what that must be like. and i know that people will say "she chose that lifestyle"..........and to make it even worse she has on white panties!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh wow just noticed that pic!


----------



## BagLovingMom

I don't think I see her with a bodyguard usually? Not that one would necessarily alleviate the paps but I'd have one esp with a little kid.  She looks so good!


----------



## *Lo

Halle looks beautiful and her daughter is one of the prettiest children i've ever seen, those recent pics make me feel bad tho, she looks so upset and trying to protect her baby from the paps


----------



## chloe-babe

gosh I thought it was Marissa tomai with her too!!


----------



## bag-princess

chloe-babe said:


> gosh I thought it was Marissa tomai with her too!!




i am still not convinced that it isn't chloe-babe!!  i need proof!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at Barefoot restaurant with daughter Nahla (July 8).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and her 2-year-old daughter *Nahla *took a trip to Griffith Park in Los Angeles, California yesterday  (July 11).


----------



## karo

They looks so cute! I love the matching outfits.


----------



## knasarae

Don't wave at the paps Nahla, they're evil!!!  Run!!! Save yourself!


This is the sweetest pic ever


----------



## brownsugarplum

i agree. that picture is just too cute. now im all broody.


----------



## divalicioust

In this you tube clip you can see Halle lost it with the paps and I dont' blame her, if they messed with me like that while carrying my baby I'd lose my temper too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSRz-Tn7Hr0


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Don't wave at the paps Nahla, they're evil!!!  Run!!! Save yourself!
> 
> 
> This is the sweetest pic ever




i was just thinking the same thing and wondering if halle is saying to herself - "baby please don't encourage them any further!!"  but of course she would and should not chastise the little angel for being a sweetheart!  i bet they call her name and do things to get her to react to them for their "money shot"!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Nahla is gorgeous but man that toddler behind her in the horse-riding shots, has got to be one of the most beautiful girls I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Jasmine K.

divalicioust said:


> In this you tube clip you can see Halle lost it with the paps and I dont' blame her, if they messed with me like that while carrying my baby I'd lose my temper too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSRz-Tn7Hr0



I was about to post that. It's sad she can't raise her child in peace. BUT that's the nature of the beast. If they weren't doing their jobs we wouldn't have pics to post.


----------



## Jahpson

I can tell that Nahla has alot of personality


----------



## karo

Halle Berry taking Nahla to the circus (July 18)


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Look at this little girl, she is gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^Look at this little girl, she is gorgeous!


She is! Gosh she is going to be a stunner when she gets older! Nahla got both the parents genes, lucky girl!!


----------



## sun.shyne

_So gorgeous!_


----------



## *spoiled*

White Orchid said:


> Nahla is gorgeous but man that toddler behind her in the horse-riding shots, has got to be one of the most beautiful girls I've ever laid eyes on.




seriously??  LOL  WEll everyone's entitled to their opinion...


----------



## *spoiled*

I love Nahla's outfit in the last pic!


----------



## gre8dane

knasarae said:


> This is the* sweetest pic ever*


 
  Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cheryl24

White Orchid said:


> Nahla is gorgeous but man that toddler behind her in the horse-riding shots, has got to be one of the most beautiful girls I've ever laid eyes on.



I didn't even notice her at first but you're right, she is beautiful!

I love the pics of Nahla sharing the popsicle with mama...so sweet!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ah, can't stand her body...Jealous! LOL

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-43-post-baby-Halle-Berry-Bond-Girl-body.html


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ladybug09 said:


> Ah, can't stand her body...Jealous! LOL
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-43-post-baby-Halle-Berry-Bond-Girl-body.html


Me too! Damn she has it all...


----------



## Phédre

She has the perfect body, but her top isn't covering up as it should...


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol, just realized yep, she's hanging out the bottom a little.


----------



## GOALdigger

under boobage is what they call it. lol!


----------



## dee-dee

*spoiled* said:


> seriously?? LOL WEll everyone's entitled to their opinion...


 
LOL, I went back to look at the pic, then I looked at Nahla and I was like NAH, haha... to each his own *shrugs*


----------



## FullyLoaded

The other little girl is pretty also.


----------



## Pursonification

Nahla is definitely gorgeous, but the other little girl (in the bohemian top/dress) is also quite pretty.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Halle Berry is on the cover of the September Issue of Vogue.
Unfortunately, I can't post the pic because I'm at work- but here's a link
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/12/halle-berry-on-motherhood_n_679997.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, saw this earlier. Don't like the wig.


----------



## bag-princess

i saw it,too and i was not impressed!  like ladybug i did not like that she was wearing a wig.


----------



## chantal1922

Here we go





I like it. I think she looks cute.


----------



## knasarae

^Me too.  I don't think I've ever seen Halle look bad.



Well... maybe in BAPS, lol!


----------



## GOALdigger

love the pic hate the wig


----------



## babypie

I love the cover


chantal1922 said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. I think she looks cute.


 
But now the Oscar-winning actress is back now, doing her thing on the cover of _Vogue_s September issue.

After giving birth to baby *Nahla*, her daughter with boyfriend* Gabriel Aubry*, in March 2008, and then splitting up with Gabriel earlier this year, 44-year-old Halle is ready to open up.

We were meant to bring this amazing little person into the world, she says of former flame Aubry. And I think thats why we came together. And because of that, we are going to be together forever, all three of us.

But, Halle also says, Its just that you realize you are not meant to go the distance with everybody.

She adds: Im not done with love, but I refuse to settle. I am a hopeless romantic. And I wont stop till I get it right.


----------



## karo

More pictures of Halle Berry posing in the new issue of Vogue magazine


----------



## karo

Halle Berry, Gabriel Aubry and daughter Nahla, 2, out on Thursday in London


----------



## bag-princess

i just saw the photo's of them all together in london on another site. 
i am glad that she says that no matter what that they will be a family until they are not here anymore!!   i wished more people would realize that and try to behave like adults.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, saw this earlier. *Don't like the wig*.


 
I never like her in wigs!



bag-princess said:


> i just saw the photo's of them all together in london on another site.
> i am glad that she says that no matter what that they will be a family until they are not here anymore!! *i wished more people would realize that and try to behave like adults*.


 
AGREE!!!  :okay:


----------



## roxys

They make such a couple lil family! I wonder why they broke up?


----------



## ellacoach

I'm sure it's the camera angle, but when I first saw the photo of Halle in London with Gabriel and Nahla...I thought she looked pregnant! And I was hoping she was and they were back together!!


----------



## JosiePotenza

^^^ I thought & hoped the same.


----------



## kcf68

Yes, they make a beautiful family and that would be cool if Halle were pregnant again.


----------



## knasarae

Lol I thought (and wished) the same thing lol.


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## luvmy3girls

^^anyone know where her boots are from?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

All three of them look adorable! I love those pics and praise her for keeping it together and acting like adults for their baby girl.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Every single time I come into this thread, she gives me the urge to chop my hair off.  I love her!_


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> ^^anyone know where her boots are from?



I was wondering the same thing. I have boots similar to those from DSW, but they have studs around one of the straps. I wanted a plain pair like hers.


----------



## bag-princess

he so freaking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

sun.shyne said:


> _Every single time I come into this thread, she gives me the urge to chop my hair off. I love her!_


 
Yup. I would LOVE to chop it all off, but I don't know how I would look.



BudgetBeauty said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have boots similar to those from DSW, but they have studs around one of the straps. I wanted a plain pair like hers.


 

Is there a way you could take the studs off? Transform the boots.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Nahla is too gorg! She'll be a stunner her entire life!


----------



## DC-Cutie

THe boots are: Fiorentini + Baker: Eternity Buckle boots or 690

http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=fiorentini+baker


----------



## kittenslingerie

Gabriel is so hot! Their daughter has the prettiest coloring: the hair, the skin, the eyes.


----------



## karo

From people.com

The City of Lights has become the City of Love for Halle Berry.  

Berry, 44, has been spotted cozying up to her _Dark Tide_  costar Olivier Martinez, 44, in his hometown of Paris. The two have  been seen smooching and exploring the city, embracing a Hollywood-style  romance straight out of a movie.  

"It was the classic 'I'm going to kiss you here in a dark  corner' move," an onlooker tells PEOPLE of Berry and Martinez's romantic  romp. "And she was waiting to be kissed." 

The duo spent Sunday afternoon combing through the streets arm in arm, taking in a pit stop at the Paris flea market.  

"They had their arms around each other as they walked," an  onlooker tells PEOPLE. "They were both smiling and laughing Their body  language was very flirtatious. They definitely seemed like a couple   absolutely looked like more than friends."  

The two sped off on Martinez's motorcycle before dining at the  intimate Casa Bini restaurant. After dinner, Martinez led Berry on a  cozy back-streets tour of the St. Germain district at dusk, including  Place Saint-Sulpice and its fountain. En route to his Paris pad, the  couple stopped along a narrow street and kissed in a doorway for two  minutes, says an onlooker.


----------



## Ladybug09

She's never without a man for too long...so this wouldn't surprise me.

Is this the same guy who played in Unfaithful?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^ That's him?! He was much hotter in Unfaithful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is this the same guy that was with one of the Minogue girls


----------



## Jahpson

yes he is! he looks..different


----------



## Daydrmer

He seems to have um aged quite a bit since I've last a pic of him...


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> She's never without a man for too long...so this wouldn't surprise me.




she is never WITH a man too long either!!
he is just the latest.....that is all.


----------



## Ladybug09

Don't feel like saving pic to post...

More pic here.

http://www.dlisted.com/node/38752


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao @ the title in that link...geez!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol, I didn't even notice the title.


----------



## karo

Out in London


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That's right Halle Keep it movin!


----------



## kcf68

Maybe he is a play thing!  I know he dated Kylie for a long time and interview she said how kind and loving he was when she got cancer.  Apparently he is a wonderful nurse.   I just don't see Halle and him together?huh:


----------



## knasarae

Nah I don't see it long-term either.


----------



## karo

I think they make a cute couple


----------



## GOALdigger

karo said:


> I think they make a cute couple


 
aw man in the smaller pic it looked like two men. But then I looked at the title of the thread.lol


----------



## LADC_chick

Olivier Martinez? Wow. He was so hot in _Unfaithful_, but I'm not sure what's going on with him now. In some of these pictures, he's looking a bit Ethan Hawke-ish.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out at Ralph Lauren Mansion (September 10)


----------



## JosiePotenza

WOW! Hott Mama!!
She looks real good...  this woman and her style.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in London with Nahla (September 12)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gonna have to make a "Halle's Abs" playlist on the ipod.

Thanks.


----------



## chantal1922

she is stunning!


----------



## JDAVID

She is one of the most beautiful women in Hollywood! For sure!


----------



## White Orchid

Oh that black lace top is exquisitive.  Has it been id?

Thanks again Karo!


----------



## mzbag

Halle is beautiful luv it when she curls her hair very pretty!

Everytime I see Halle motivates me to run extra miles.

Halle's daughter is sleeping peacefully she is pretty like her mom!


----------



## kcf68

I think it kinda saddens me because she wanted more children besides her daughter.  I don't think that she will have other children though unless she goes to a sperm bank???


----------



## knasarae

Maybe Gabriel will give her another one?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

white orchid said:


> oh that black lace top is exquisitive. Has it been id?
> 
> Thanks again karo!


 

it sure is!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Maybe Gabriel will give her another one?




i hope he has realized that one is enough with her!


----------



## meela188

^^huh???? I thought they split up because he wanted more kids?


----------



## bag-princess

i repeat: i hope he has now realized that one is enough with her!

but that shouldn't have been a problem becuase she said she wanted another child. 
several men in relationships at some point with her have said she is of very beautiful but living with her is not easy.
she said that they split because he was able to pull his weight in the relationship


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Maybe Gabriel will give her another one?


 
I meant that as a joke, lol.



bag-princess said:


> i repeat: i hope he has now realized that one is enough with her!
> several men in relationships at some point with her have said she is of very beautiful but living with her is not easy.
> *she said that they split because he was able to pull his weight in the relationship*


 
When did she say that?


----------



## Jahpson

I definitely think she should go to a sperm bank from the beginning! What is the point of establishing a relationship with someone if you have no intention on staying in that relationship. I think she used Gabriel's young virile body to have a child and then she was out the door.


----------



## bag-princess

Jahpson said:


> I think she used Gabriel's young virile body to have a child and then she was out the door.




don't forget his gorgeous face!!!  i think he will be fine without her!


that statement was made by a friend of hers that knew of the relationship - also said she broke up with him a few weeks before it hit the press. it was after she took off to work in africa for weeks and he was upset because his daughter would be gone that long.


----------



## Ladybug09

I think she though she would be able to use him as a sperm donor and then dip. But I think now he is seeing that he is not going to allow her to relegate him to some distant father figure. 

I can see her as a control freak.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry, Gabriel Aubry and Nahla at LAX Airport (September 21).


----------



## Jahpson

i love Halle's haircut.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## JosiePotenza

I like Hal's gray top. Is it a cardigan wrap or a shawl-neck pullover?
She stays cute, even when uber casual. Love it!

Nahla is such a big girl now. I didn't realize she's grown so much since the photos of them at the park or whereever... my goodness!


----------



## kcf68

Wow Nahla has grown so tall.  Must get that from her gorgeous father.   I'm glad that they realize that they are both her parents and are co parenting together...


----------



## Nat

Visiting Beverly Hills hair salon (on 24th September)


----------



## JosiePotenza

She always has some really nice handbags and fly sunnies.
Of course, as usual, she looks cute as all get out (as dressed down as she is) _*sigh*._


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nat said:


> Visiting Beverly Hills hair salon (on 24th September)


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## karo

Halle and Nahla out in LA


----------



## Jahpson

Gabriel just spit that girl out


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

he sure did


----------



## knasarae

Yes he did.  I love Halle's look in those pics too.


----------



## *Lo

Halle is completely stunning, and her daughter is one of the most beautiful children i've ever seen.....her and Gabriel should have more babies together, lol, its obviously a genetic match made in heaven


----------



## DC-Cutie

even dressed down, Halle is still STUNNING!  She has California cool down to a science.  And that beautiful baby


----------



## BudgetBeauty

It's criminal how fabulous she looks without trying.


----------



## dee-dee

Halle kills about 90% of Hollywood even in flip flops.  Wow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nat said:


> Visiting Beverly Hills hair salon (on 24th September)




Love this look..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Nala is getting so big!


----------



## White Orchid

My favourite fashion muse...

But come on with the body she has, it would be hard to look bad!


----------



## Swanky

she's beyond fierce. . .  such a goddess!


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.eonline.com/fashion/fashionpolice/index.jsp#90374


----------



## bag-princess

she is just stunning!!!  but that dress is just ugly!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at her Hamberg fragrance launch (September 30)


----------



## JosiePotenza

just doesn't make any sense that this woman is
as amazing as she is. I need to be on her workout plan and NEEDS it
now!

Liking the dress and shoes. Eveything goes well together. She surely
knows how to do a red carpet.


----------



## Jahpson

gorgeous woman.


----------



## bag-princess

i really like that dress on her!! much better than the previous one that looked like part of a girdle!!!   i don't care how gorgeous she is a woman her age should not be wearing see through dresses in public!  leave that to the young hoochie mama's!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry signing autographs following her arrival in Warsaw to promote her new perfume (October 1).


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dlisted.com/node/39130

Could this be a new man?


----------



## JosiePotenza

She looks nice in the Oct. 1st pix.
I'm bored with the grays & blacks on her though
and would like to see her in deep jewel tones.

 me some Ms. Berry.


----------



## flashy.stems

god she's hot. soo jealous. she just can't look bad.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> http://www.dlisted.com/node/39130
> 
> Could this be a new man?





another one!? 

someone said that her history with men is far more pathetic than jennifer anniston's!   she seems to be a needy and insecure woman and has to have a man around.

but as lafayette would say - "hooker you is wearing them boots and pants!"  her style as of late has been a bit of a change. she knows she has got it going on!!!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Why can't she have friends?? Just because she's out with a platonic friend doesn't mean she's sleeping with them.


----------



## `JeNNY

*


bag-princess said:



			she seems to be a needy and insecure woman and has to have a man around.
		
Click to expand...


She comes across as the opposite IMO...*​


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez together in Los Angeles (October 7)


----------



## karo

f Halle Berry out in Sherman Oaks (October 9)


----------



## JosiePotenza

I like her fingerprint top in the Oct. 7th pix.
She's casually cute as she often has been...
still waiting to see some color on her.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and daughter Nahla


----------



## JosiePotenza

Aww! Nahla's such a big girl now.
Halle's so damn pretty *pout*...
Love her.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez spending the day together (October 14).


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in Malibu with Olivier Martinez (October 11)


----------



## Swanky

she's so fierce!!  But is her dress falling apart?


----------



## Swanky

Her a few days ago, not afraid of doing things herself!


----------



## Jahpson

omg this woman is sooo gorgeous. love love love her hair


whats the deal with most celebrities driving the same car? lexus?


----------



## Swanky

it's ridic isn't it!?


----------



## JosiePotenza

I'm mad that her hem is torn but GOOD GOLLY!!!
Halle is a BEAST with her beauty! It doesn't make sense
that she's so.... tone and just gorgeous. She makes me love
her! 
Am I a stan or what?! I have been for years though. She
has inspired me over the years and continues to. She's BAD!

Even moving boxes in sweats


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Nahla out in Beverly Hills (October 18)


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh give me a break! She even looks good in sweats!

Unfair I tell ya!


----------



## Nikk

She is so freaking cute with her boyish hair cut


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kansashalo said:


> Oh give me a break! She even looks good in sweats!
> 
> Unfair I tell ya!


exactly! Her face is flawless! I bet you the woman doesn't even have on makeup!  She is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## knasarae

JosiePotenza said:


> I'm mad that her hem is torn but GOOD GOLLY!!!
> Halle is a BEAST with her beauty! It doesn't make sense
> that she's so.... tone and just gorgeous. She makes me love
> her!
> Am I a stan or what?! I have been for years though. She
> has inspired me over the years and continues to. She's BAD!
> 
> Even moving boxes in sweats


 
Girl you and me both.  I love Halle.... I don't think I've ever seen her look bad.  



Kansashalo said:


> Oh give me a break! She even looks good in sweats!
> 
> Unfair I tell ya!


 
I know right?  I would love to be able to chop all my hair off and still look stunning.


----------



## GOALdigger

her legs were fierce I need to look out.


----------



## hugable

Kansashalo said:


> Oh give me a break! She even looks good in sweats!
> 
> Unfair I tell ya!


Yes, this woman is beautiful even in sweats!!!!!!!!  Wow!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at the pumpkin patch with Nahla (October 21).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Her casual style is so on point! I need to copy it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Looking good!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i was just at the nail salon and was reading Ok! magazine ( think it was Ok!) & they were showing pictures of Hollywood actresses Now & Then photos.

Halle obviously still looked gorgeous but her face "Now" looks a bit tweaked from "Then"

I am only mentioning b/c I always thought she was one of the few Hollywood stars that never had any work done. Either way, very subtle and natural.

It could just be botox and or fillers.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

its been mentioned tht she had her nose done


----------



## keodi

Jahpson said:


> I definitely think she should go to a sperm bank from the beginning! What is the point of establishing a relationship with someone if you have no intention on staying in that relationship. I think she used Gabriel's young virile body to have a child and then she was out the door.


 
I agree.


----------



## JosiePotenza

I checked out the pumpkin patch pictures on another site today and the signs
at the pumpkin patch of *what NOT to do to the pumpkins* are so funny!
Nahla's such a cutie in her red rain coat. Halle looks good. I like her boots.


----------



## meluvs2shop

~Fabulousity~ said:


> its been mentioned tht she had her nose done



oh, ok. thanks!

i know this may sound crazy but her lips look smaller now too, but maybe thats the nose job??


----------



## uberdumb

Does she ever look bad? lol


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez at the 32nd Annual Carousel Of Hope Ball (October 23).


----------



## candypants1100

^sigh... her skin... fabulous


----------



## BagLovingMom

OMG look at her in that red! Dressed up , dressed down, she is stunning!


----------



## JosiePotenza

She looks FAB! Absolutely gorgeous.... of course!
I also think she & Olivier look nice together on the red carpet.


----------



## Swanky

her hair looks like little devil horns, LOL! She's STUNNING!!!


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubrey and Daughter Nahla @ Pumpkin Patch in LA/ Oct 24th


----------



## cocosapphire

And, her daughter is so cute!  Thanks for posting, Sassys.


----------



## Swanky

hottest.
dad.
ever.


----------



## KatsBags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hottest.
> dad.
> ever.


 
Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/hwood_party_girl/b207297_halle_berry_olivier_martinez_make.html



> Halle Berry isn't shy about showing how she feels for new beau Olivier Martinez.
> 
> The gorgeous couple made their first public appearance hand-in-hand last night for the Mercedes-Benz Carousel of Hope charity gala.
> 
> Hot mama Halle looked stunning in a scarlet gown and glowing as she doted on her man...
> 
> TWITTER: Follow PartyGirl!
> 
> During the show inside the Beverly Hilton, emceed by Jay Leno, Halle kept her arm around her man's shoulders as they were seated. They were whispering and sneaking kisses throughout the show, and looked very happy and very much in love.
> 
> Another happy twosome seated right next to them was Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony. J. Lo and Marc performed at the gala to benefit the Children's Diabetes Foundation, singing a Spanish duet together after Marc performed solo.
> 
> "I met this girl in the parking lot tonight...she's pretty cute," he joked before introducing his wife, "She has potential. So I'm gonna bring her on stage with me."
> 
> After their joint performance which they sealed with a kiss, J.Lo sang a solo, booty-shaking rendition of "Let's Get Loud."
> 
> It seems all the guests were in party mode last night, especially when Akon took the stage. Leah Remini joined J.Lo and Halle's table with her hubby and sat on his lap. The couples toasted with red wine and Moet & Chandon Imperial champagne, and J. Lo and Marc jumped up to dance as Akon sang "Sexy *****."
> 
> Yeah, she's still got it!
> 
> Another couple raising eyebrows was DWTS duo Brandy and Maksim Chmerkovskiy. I spotted them holding hands backstage before the show. They've said they're just friends...but they looked especially friendly last night!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/hwo...erry_olivier_martinez_make.html#ixzz13P2aLHnn


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, but how many times is this kid going to go to the pumpkin patch??


----------



## knasarae

Brandy and Maks???


----------



## Swanky

when mine were that small we probably went 3-4 times.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks Swank, I was wondering if that was out of the normal.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure a lot of people never go. . .  we have one 2 miles away and it's a fun, free hour!


----------



## mzbag

keodi said:


> I agree.


 
ita! Halle and her daughter look so beautiful luvin Halle's boots too !

Wow great minds do think alike. I mentioned this to my DH " Halle has her daugher and she is happy" who knows what her and the ex plans were.


----------



## JosiePotenza

_So sweet that Nahla gets to experience the pumpkin patch
with both mommy & daddy _


----------



## Ladybug09

Pics of her here.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-14th-Annual-Hollywood-Awards-Gala.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She has an awesome figure..


----------



## keodi

^^
agreed!


----------



## karo

Halle at the 14th Annual Hollywood Awards at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills


----------



## Nikk

Alot of people hate on her for no reason


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jesus, each year since the kid was born she looks younger and younger. She looks better than she did 10 years ago.


----------



## Swanky

This is ridiculous! She makes a bedazzled oversized v-neck tee looks amazing!


----------



## CoachGirl12

karo said:


> Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez at the 32nd Annual Carousel Of Hope Ball (October 23).


Halle always looks amazing... lovin' her in this gorgeous red dress!


----------



## flashy.stems

gabriel is droooooool worthy!


----------



## momofgirls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hottest.
> dad.
> ever.


----------



## knasarae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This is ridiculous! She makes a bedazzled oversized v-neck tee looks amazing!


 
  And you are so right, lol.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and Daughter Nahla Shopping @ Bristol Farms in Bev Hills 10/30


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry and Daughter Nahla Shopping @ Bristol Farms in Bev Hills 10/30


Love Nahla's scrunched face she is making, she is so adorable


----------



## karo

Gabriel Aubry took his adorable daughter Nahla to the ZOO, while mom Halle Berry was spotted working on set of her new film _Truth or Dare_ on Tuesday (November 2) in Los Angeles.
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/1...o-the-zoo-while-halles-at-work/#ixzz14D9AhuV4


----------



## divalicioust

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, but how many times is this kid going to go to the pumpkin patch??



I took my daughter twice, it's a lot of fun and they are FREE!!!


----------



## *spoiled*

divalicioust said:


> I took my daughter twice, it's a lot of fun and they are FREE!!!



lmao not ours... the one we go to is 9 bucks a person


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry and Daughter Nahla Shopping @ Bristol Farms in Bev Hills 10/30




Love Nahla's little outfit..adorable!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle wears the most comfortable knitwear and boots!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry: sports prosthetic face on set of new comedy Truth Or Dare


----------



## Swanky

LMBO!


----------



## Jahpson

lololololololol


----------



## kcf68

^Man those lips look like lots of Hollywood types, Housewifes series... Trout Pout!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kcf68 said:


> ^Man those lips look like lots of Hollywood types, Housewifes series... Trout Pout!



boobs too... 

THere's a Beverly Hills housewife printing these pics to take to her cosmetic surgeon.  "Make me look like this" she'll say


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> boobs too...
> 
> THere's a Beverly Hills housewife printing these pics to take to her cosmetic surgeon. "Make me look like this" she'll say


 

We have a match!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> We have a match!!!


 
BINGO!  now all she needs is some serious self tanner and she's in business - LOL


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## BudgetBeauty

LOL@ those pics! What is this movie even about?


----------



## JosiePotenza

It's so weird seeing Hal like that....
Me no likey but I must


----------



## roxys

^^ hahaha i agree!! i'm so not used to see her like that it's weird.


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> We have a match!!!


 
That is one of the main one I was thinking of...


----------



## White Orchid

Are we certain this isn't Heidi with a tan?



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LMBO!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez out in LA (November 6).


----------



## knasarae

I love how toned Halle's legs are.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Are we certain this isn't Heidi with a tan?


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at AFI Fest (November 9)


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out shopping at the All Saints Spitalfield clothing shop with Nahla (November 10).


----------



## JosiePotenza

knasarae said:


> I love how toned Halle's legs are.


Me too! Her body remains very womanly but she has extremely nice muscle tone. That's what I'm aiming for.

Halle looks pretty as always at the AFI event.

Nahla continues to kill me w/ the faces she makes @ the papps! 
Especially in the first shot.... I wonder why she always does it?! 

Whenever my friends or fam say something crazy over the phone, 
I tell them that I'm giving them the "Nahla face" or in emails/txt 
I just reply with a picture of Nahla.


----------



## meela188

JosiePotenza said:


> Me too! Her body remains very womanly but she has extremely nice muscle tone. That's what I'm aiming for.
> 
> Halle looks pretty as always at the AFI event.
> 
> Nahla continues to kill me w/ the faces she makes @ the papps!
> Especially in the first shot.... I wonder why she always does it?!
> 
> *Whenever my friends or fam say something crazy over the phone, *
> *I tell them that I'm giving them the "Nahla face" or in emails/txt *
> *I just reply with a picture **of Nahla*.


----------



## knasarae

Lol, yeah that little scrunched up face is so adorable!


----------



## JosiePotenza

Ppl talkin wack to me online/text...
this is what they get, The Nahla Face:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Halle Berry at AFI Fest (November 9)




Stunning...


----------



## Jahpson

that is soo cute!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Halle Berry at AFI Fest (November 9)



that style dress is already a classic.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> boobs too...
> 
> THere's a Beverly Hills housewife printing these pics to take to her cosmetic surgeon. "Make me look like this" she'll say


 

lol


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in NYC with Olivier Martinez (November 19)


----------



## Sassys

Frankie and Alice - Trailer with Halle Berry 


Looks good!


----------



## admat97

She is gorgeous. And those legs...I could never have thighs like that!!!


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:


> Frankie and Alice - Trailer with Halle Berry
> 
> 
> Looks good!




It does look good. 
I can't wait to see this one. Seems like it's been way too long 
since she's had film out or rather, a good one that I was looking 
forward to seeing.


----------



## kcf68

Hmm that is interesting!  Might have to see this movie..


----------



## knasarae

This does look good!


----------



## Jahpson

Gabriel is going to see these pics, and then call Kim K and ask her if she wants to go bowling or some foolishness.


----------



## bag-princess

it looks very interesting!   i would even say oscar worthy performance again!! halle with MPD should be good so i will be looking for the DVD to hit the stores!


----------



## chantal1922

This looking interesting.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> Gabriel is going to see these pics, and then call Kim K and ask her if she wants to go bowling or some foolishness.


 

:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

karo said:


> Halle Berry out in NYC with Olivier Martinez (November 19)


She's got that look in her eye like she's gonna shank a kardashian...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Phylicia Rashad is in this?! I have to see it then! I love her.


----------



## savvy23

Halle has the figure I most would want when it comes to Hollywood actress.  She is so darn pretty and sexy!!! GRRRRR..


----------



## JosiePotenza

BudgetBeauty said:


> Phylicia Rashad is in this?! I have to see it then! I love her.


 
Right! Phylicia is my original Halle. 



savvy23 said:


> Halle has the figure I most would want when it comes to Hollywood actress. She is so darn pretty and sexy!!! GRRRRR..


 
I agree. Her figure is my motivation.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

tweegy said:


> She's got that look in her eye like she's gonna shank a kardashian...



...or two... or three... heck Kris may even set up the PPV of the catfight in Vegas.  I can see $10 DASH water being sold by vendors now...


----------



## knasarae

savvy23 said:


> Halle has the figure I most would want when it comes to Hollywood actress.  She is so darn pretty and sexy!!! GRRRRR..



This!


----------



## sweetart

savvy23 said:


> Halle has the figure I most would want when it comes to Hollywood actress.  She is so darn pretty and sexy!!! GRRRRR..



me too!


----------



## `JeNNY

I saw her on Good Morning America today, and WOW...she is too *gorgeous!*

She talked about her new movie where she plays a woman with multiple personalities.​


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh wow- is that papa skategories who is playing the dr in that movie?  talk about 6 degrees of internet separation.  in the kk thread, we often talk about kk getting w/ skattegories (the true blood actor) kk is allegedly linked to Gabriel Aubrey, who is Halles baby daddy and halle is in a move w/ papa skattegories.


----------



## JosiePotenza

`JeNNY said:


> I saw her on Good Morning America today, and WOW...*she is too gorgeous!*​
> 
> 
> She talked about her new movie where she plays a woman with multiple personalities.​


 
Right?!! I stay in love with Halle and her beauty.
It was nice little interview too.





talldrnkofwater said:


> oh wow- is that papa skategories who is playing the dr in that movie? talk about 6 degrees of internet separation. in the kk thread, we often talk about kk getting w/ skattegories (the true blood actor) kk is allegedly linked to Gabriel Aubrey, who is Halles baby daddy and halle is in a move w/ papa skattegories.


 
 
 so funny 'cause it's so true.


----------



## Sassys

Halle and Nahla at the Beach


----------



## GOALdigger

halle plays crazy well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Love those new pics..


----------



## hipmama

Nahla looks adorable and Halle looks awesome as usual. Looking at her body made me put down my bowl of peach cobbler. slowly being motivated, slowly


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and Daughter Nahla Running Errands in LA - Jan 12th

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/halle-berry/halle-berry-and-nahla-bakery-beauties-456220


----------



## bag-princess

in that first pic Nahla looks like she is saying "you AGAIN!"

she knows those paps and the games they play in the short time she has been here!!


----------



## JosiePotenza

I've missed this thread. I've been meaning to post pix that
I've been seeing of Halle over the past couple of weeks but
never got around to it.



bag-princess said:


> *in that first pic Nahla looks like she is saying "you AGAIN!"*
> 
> she knows those paps and the games they play in the short time she has been here!!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry spending the day out in Los Angeles with boyfriend Olivier Martinez (January 13).


----------



## JosiePotenza

I don't see how these stars and famous ppl do it-
wearing black or gray or just dark colors damn near
everyday.... I'd feel depressed. I'm ready to see Halle
stylin'& looking fly! In some color! Anyways, was wondering 
if she & Olivier were still kickin' it. Cool that they still are.
They seem to be friends more than anything and that's good
she's [they're] not rushing.


----------



## tweegy

Her daughter is soo cute...she really does look fab


----------



## karo

At 2011 Golden Globe Awards (January 16)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I didn't find her dress to be anything special and I am not fond of her shoe game but JC what a rocking bod. She looks younger after having a child.


----------



## JosiePotenza

I wasn't too ecstatic about the dress nor it's color
either BUT if she wasn't THE HOTTEST... well then,
I'm not alive. Her body is so toned yet so feminine.
I have a very womanly body and I'm aiming for her
kind of tone. She's such a major inspiration for me.
I  Halle!


----------



## CapitolGirl

She is so beautiful! it is crazy for a single human being to look like that. And I liked her dress better than those dresses with the big shoulder pads like Angelina Jolie was wearing.


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, she's mutant for sure!


----------



## Ladybug09

Did you guys read the article in People that on Dec. 30 Aubry officially filed for Joint custody of Nahla? He loves his baby, and I'm glad he's making sure he is involved in her life.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Did you guys read the article in People that on Dec. 30 Aubry officially filed for Joint custody of Nahla? He loves his baby, and I'm glad he's making sure he is involved in her life.





this is so weird because i was just reading this very same info!!!!  i am glad that he is not letting her get the say-so about "their" child. he wants to be officially declared her father - does that mean he is not even on the birth certificate??? -  and he wants both  joint physical and legal custody of Nahla.


----------



## knasarae

While I agree with what he's doing didn't Halle say (I think it was Oprah) something like if she didn't have a baby by 40 she was gonna tell the guy that he wouldn't have to have any type of responsibility or obligation she just wanted a baby? I don't even think she was with him at the time. But knowing how she felt I hope Gabriel didn't get screwed out of his parental rights.


----------



## bag-princess

i saw that interview with oprah,knasarae and yea she said something like that BUT it obviously is not working out that way for her. and from several sources i have read she wants to have Nahla all to herself and is pulling a "wham bam thank you sir"  she got the baby she was dying for and he was just a lucky donor. but gabe doesn't feel that way and wants to help raise his child and be a part of her life.   she was supposed to go to africa - i think - for a few months last year to film a movie and was going to take Nahla with her and gabriel was very upset because he would not be able to see his daughter for all that time. so he cancelled all of the the photo shoots he had and went with them to africa. i think that was the turning point for halle - she saw that he was NOT just a donor and soon after that she decided it was best they part ways.


----------



## knasarae

Wow that really sucks! With all the deadbeat dads our there you would think she would be happy that he wants to be involved.  If all she wanted was a sperm donor that's what she should've done. Good for him I hope he gets joint custody. Nahla has two parents and deserves time with both of them.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> this is so weird because i was just reading this very same info!!!!  i am glad that he is not letting her get the say-so about "their" child. he wants to be officially declared her father - does that mean he is not even on the birth certificate??? -  and he wants both  joint physical and legal custody of Nahla.




The article said he is on the Birth cert, and they have official papers drawn stating this fact etc. But since they were not married, he is seeking official legal custody arrangements.

He is also asking for child support.

I've also heard recently the issues arose when he began dating again, in particular in the public eye. There are rumors that she is having him surveillanced.


----------



## honeylove316

Ladybug09 said:


> The article said he is on the Birth cert, and they have official papers drawn stating this fact etc. But since they were not married, he is seeking official legal custody arrangements.
> 
> He is also asking for child support.
> 
> I've also heard recently the issues arose when he began dating again, in particular in the public eye. There are rumors that she is having him surveillanced.


 
Hmm, I have always thought she was lightweight crazy. Why take a child away from a father who wants to be there? She wants her child to have daddy issues too?


----------



## Brandless

Ladybug09 said:


> The article said he is on the Birth cert, and they have official papers drawn stating this fact etc. But since they were not married, he is seeking official legal custody arrangements.
> 
> He is also asking for child support.
> 
> I've also heard recently the issues arose when he began dating again, in particular in the public eye. There are rumors that she is having him surveillanced.


 
So he is also asking for child support? Hmm, makes me doubt his true intentions. I don't really know much about the guy but I'm presuming Halle is richer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandless said:


> So he is also asking for child support? Hmm, makes me doubt his true intentions. I don't really know much about the guy but I'm presuming Halle is richer.


 
if it were the other way around - rich celeb father and mother asking for child support, would you doubt her true intentions as well?


----------



## White Orchid

As I said in another thread, the woman has an incredible body and her face is pretty enough but something doesn't sit right with me when it comes to Ms. Berry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

why do people correlate beauty to relationships?  For example when people say 'oh she's a beautiful girl, wonder why she isn't in a relationship..."


----------



## White Orchid

Not sure, but I am told I was/am attractive (highly debatable) and yet I've never married.  And I often get thes "But you're not ugly, why haven't you married?" kinds of questions.

Am in my 40s too.


----------



## Swanky

I agree w/ you DC - about the custody/child support.


----------



## Ladybug09

Halle pics here for those who want to pull them.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ies-middle-aged-tiny-pair-denim-cut-offs.html



> In casual T-shirt, denim cut-off shorts and flip-flops, one could be forgiven for mistaking Halle Berry for a university student.
> The actress stepped out today in Hollywood dressed for the warm weather, and showing off her enviably toned and trim legs.
> At 44, Halle doesn't look a day older than when she stepped out of the sea in 2002 James Bond film Die Another Day, immediately becoming a household name.
> 
> Trim: Halle Berry looks like a woman half her age in a pair of tiny shorts that displayed her toned legs today in Hollywood
> The X Men star was out and about running errands yesterday, pictured here stopping by a studio near her West Hollywood home.
> Later Halle was joined by boyfriend Olivier Martinez for a his and hers dentist appointment in Toluca Lake.
> More...Skinny Kim! Ms Kardashian unveils her slimmer legs in skin-tight jeans
> Now single girl Scarlett Johansson enjoys a night out with Justin Long
> 
> With Los Angeles temperatures currently in the low twenties Celsius, she took advantage of the warm spell in Daisy Dukes and carried a bottle of water with her.
> Season swap: The actress took advantage of the warm spell in her Daisy Dukes while running errands
> Hasn't aged a day: Halle Berry in THAT bikini in Die Another Day in 2002
> 
> The day before, Halle brought out her winter wear to go scouting for schools for daughter Nahla, who turns three in March.
> She was not accompanied by Nahla's father Gabriel Aubry for the meetings.
> Relations between the ex-lovers have soured in recent months, according to reports, after the pair remained close for the sake of the daughter for some time after they split in April.
> Aubry, 35, accompanied Berry on location overseas last year to be close to Nahla.
> But things have allegedly become strained recently, with model Gabriel filing a petition in court to be recognised as Nahla's father, according to People magazine.
> 
> With her relationship with Martinez a possible catalyst, Halle spoke out recently about her priorities.
> 
> 'Every choice I make now, and that includes who I choose to spend personal time with as a partner, is not just about me anymore, its about whats best for her,' she told the Daily Mirror this month.
> 'Children shift your priorities and now I have a greater purpose for being here.
> 
> Halle added: 'I love making movies but I would give it all up to be with my daughter if I had to because she's the love of my life.'
> Fortunately for the actress, that's not a choice she currently has to make.
> The in-demand star is booked up for the next year, with one film, Dark Tide, to promote, one currently filming and four films in the pipeline.
> Winter wear: The 44-year-old rugged up to go scouting for schools for daughter Nahla in Hollywood yesterday
> Right now Halle is working on New Year's Eve, an ensemble comedy by Pretty Woman and Valentine's Day director Garry Marshall.
> The film, about 'Several couples and singles in New York who's lives intertwine over the course of New Year's Eve,' also stars Robert De Niro, Michelle Pfeiffer, Sarah Jessica Parker, Ashton Kutcher, Zac Efron, Jessica Biel, Glee star Lea Michele and Hilary Swank.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-tiny-pair-denim-cut-offs.html#ixzz1CLnMxcUk


----------



## Sassys

Please do not tell me that is an engagement ring on her finger or am I seeing things.


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl I totally missed that. I don't know? I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl I totally missed that. I don't know? I haven't heard anything.


 
:wondering

She does not normally wear rings.  Only time I've seen her with one on was when she was married.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Yeah, I don't see her wear rings that much either and if
she happens to, they're never on her left hand ring finger.
What's up with that??

She looks so cute when she's so dressed down.
Makes her look even younger.


----------



## bag-princess

*Rep: Halle Berry quits film to fight for custody*

LOS ANGELES  Halle Berry has pulled out of a film job to prepare for a custody fight over her young daughter.

A spokeswoman for the Oscar-winning actress says Berry backed out of a role in "New Year's Eve" that was scheduled to shoot in New York this week "due to pending custody litigation involving her daughter."

Publicist Meredith O'Sullivan did not say where or when the custody case would be heard.

Berry and her ex-boyfriend, Gabriel Aubry, have a daughter, Nahla, who will turn 3 in March.

Attempts to reach Aubry on Monday were unsuccessful.

-------------


Halle Berry is set to take her ex Gabriel Aubry to court to fight for custody of their soon-to-be three year old daughter Nahla.  The Oscar winner has even pulled out of film, New Years Eve, so that she can act in her daughters best interest.

Halle Berry was forced to pull out of a film production in New York this week due to pending custody litigation involving her daughter, her rep explains. She has attempted to resolve these custody issues amicably with her daughters father, Gabriel Aubry, directly, but given his lack of cooperation, Halle has no choice but to seek swift judicial intervention.

So what brought on the custody battle?
*Halle has serious concerns for her daughters well-being while in the care of her father for any extended period of time and is prepared to take all necessary steps to protect her, her rep says.*  gmab!!!

Adds Berrys rep,  Halle has always made the needs and safety of her daughter her first priority and, both while Halle and Gabriel were a couple and since their break-up, Halle has only acted in her daughters best interest.

On December 3oth, 2010, Gabriel Aubry filed papers asking a judge to formally recognize him as Nahlas father and to establish shared custody.

------------
i think it's safe to say.........it's on now!!!!  she is going to the media with all this to make her look like the poor mother fighting the good fight!   i said a while back when she tried to take Nahla to Africa for a couple months and Gabriel was against it that he was going to get tired of this and make a move to handle it!  and i don't blame him.


----------



## knasarae

Woooow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

really Halle?  You have issues with him being with her father for an extended period of time???

My Lawd!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Halle but I think it is very ***** like of her to include all of that in her statement. She is playing this out in the media. No explanation was necessary beyond the opening statement. IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, this is going to turn out to be a nasty custody battle. I feel so sorry for the little girl involved to have to go through this at such a tender age.

I think Halle just wants total control and unfortunately she did not get the sperm donor she thought she had in Gabriel. Good for him for fighting to stay involved in his daughters life.

Super sad.

ETA: If he were such a bad man and father, WHY have a baby with him??? We know, cause she thought he would just allow her to control him and push him right out of Nahla's life.


----------



## bag-princess

^^ that is exactly what i was saying to someone - this is her attempt at "trial by media" and it is tacky!!  my grandmother used to always say "God don't like ugly" and i was much older before i realized that she mean ugly in ways and deeds - not in looks.  she is being very ugly right now and i don't see it improving. obviously she is going to fight as dirty as she feels she need to so that he is pushed out of her daughter's life. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Most single mothers would kill for their child's father to want to be in the child's life.  Clearly this man wants to be a part of his daughter's life and Halle is punishing him for it.  I don't know what goes on behind closed doors, but we always see pics of this man spending time with his little girl.  She always looks clean and happy when she is with him.


----------



## Ladybug09

And when they were together she was gushing so much about his family and how they are with Nahla. So what's changed?


----------



## Ladybug09

Arrrrh, Katherine (I can't act) Heigl is replacing Halle in the movie.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> And when they were together she was gushing so much about his family and how they are with Nahla. So what's changed?


 
I want to know too!  I like Halle & I don't think she is crazy & I'm hoping this will not be a situation where I change my mind about her.  This needs to play out privately and they both need to act like adults who are parents.    



Ladybug09 said:


> Arrrrh, Katherine (*I can't act*) Heigl is replacing Halle in the movie.


 
Ha!  That's right!  Halle did not have to pull out of the movie for all of this...Is Gabriel doing drugs or shooting pornos at this house or something?  Dramatic stunts do not help.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

how come everyone thinks she has a problem with him being a dad? If that were the case wouldnt she just have gone to a sperm bank?


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> how come everyone thinks she has a problem with him being a dad? If that were the case wouldnt she just have gone to a sperm bank?


 

I highly doubt Halle Berry would go into a sperm bank.  From the stories I have heard about her, from people in the industry she is very full of herself.

If she didn't have a problem, why is she fighting the man.  He asked for shared custody and rights to his child. He should not have to fight for that if he is a good parent and is not abusing their daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Padma and Halle need to have a nice cold sip of Sit.tha.Eff.Down!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I highly doubt Halle Berry would go into a sperm bank. From the stories I have heard about her, from people in the industry she is very full of herself.
> 
> If she didn't have a problem, why is she fighting the man. He asked for shared custody and rights to his child. He should not have to fight for that if he is a good parent and is not abusing their daughter.


 

hummm ok I thought they already had shared custody and he was asking for something more like $$$ or something like that. Carry on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I think he was also asking for child support.


----------



## la miss

I used to like Halle. I always sided with her through her breakups and relationship failures. But I am so disappointed in her because of the way she is handling this. Gabriel is good looking, tall, blond and gorgeous so he was good enough to provide her with sperm. But now because she is done with him, all of a sudden he is not good enough to be a father??? Shame on her! 

At her age (and Lord knows she has been through enough men) she should know what attributes constitute daddy material. If he was not good enough to be a father, why did she spend years, YEARS trying to get pregnant with him. And if he was not good enough to raise the first child then why when the baby was born did she keep trying for another baby. If after all of that he is not fit to raise the child then neither is she since she chose the supposedly unfit father.

It looks like she is gearing up to try to strip him of his rights but I hope a judge sees through her and helps Gabriel stay in his daughter's life. I hope he has the financial resources to fight her in court. He always seemed like such a nice sweet guy who by all appearances loves his little girl so much.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

A lot of Halle's issues stem from her growing up with a father (and she readily admits this), so it's just ironic to me what she's doing to keep her child's father out of her life.

I have no doubt that Halle used this dude to get pregnant, and she probably figured he'd bounce and not be a dad when it came down to it. Like a year before Halle and Gabriel started seeing each other, Halle said something about wanting to be a mom, and how whichever dude is around is the one who'll be the dad. She said it while laughing, but I had to side-eye for that. She wanted to parent a child as a single mother, and obviously Gabriel is not playing with her. If she didn't want the dad involved, she could have done a private adoption, or went to the nearest sperm bank.

I've always liked Halle because she's always been so honest about the fact that she has issues, but this isn't right. Don't deny the man the right to his child. I am so glad Gabriel went to court to establish that he is her biological father. If he hadn't done that, who knows what Halle was going to do. He probably had an inkling she'd pull something like this.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep!



la miss said:


> I used to like Halle. I always sided with her through her breakups and relationship failures. But I am so disappointed in her because of the way she is handling this. Gabriel is good looking, tall, blond and gorgeous so he was good enough to provide her with sperm. But now because she is done with him, all of a sudden he is not good enough to be a father??? Shame on her!
> 
> At her age (and Lord knows she has been through enough men) she should know what attributes constitute daddy material. If he was not good enough to be a father, why did she spend years, YEARS trying to get pregnant with him. And if he was not good enough to raise the first child then why when the baby was born did she keep trying for another baby. If after all of that he is not fit to raise the child then neither is she since she chose the supposedly unfit father.
> 
> It looks like she is gearing up to try to strip him of his rights but I hope a judge sees through her and helps Gabriel stay in his daughter's life. I hope he has the financial resources to fight her in court. He always seemed like such a nice sweet guy who by all appearances loves his little girl so much.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ I think he was also asking for child support.


 

then maybe this is what she's fighting I know in some states CS is ordered when the parents have joint physical custody. I think I remember reading that Sherry Sheppard has to pay CS to her cheating ex-husband because he filed for joint physical custody.


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> really Halle? You have issues with him being with her father for an extended period of time???
> 
> My Lawd!


 


Sassys said:


> I highly doubt Halle Berry would go into a sperm bank. From the stories I have heard about her, from people in the industry she is very full of herself.
> 
> If she didn't have a problem, why is she fighting the man. He asked for shared custody and rights to his child. He should not have to fight for that if he is a good parent and is not abusing their daughter.


 


la miss said:


> I used to like Halle. I always sided with her through her breakups and relationship failures. But I am so disappointed in her because of the way she is handling this. Gabriel is good looking, tall, blond and gorgeous so he was good enough to provide her with sperm. But now because she is done with him, all of a sudden he is not good enough to be a father??? Shame on her!
> 
> At her age (and Lord knows she has been through enough men) she should know what attributes constitute daddy material. If he was not good enough to be a father, why did she spend years, YEARS trying to get pregnant with him. And if he was not good enough to raise the first child then why when the baby was born did she keep trying for another baby. If after all of that he is not fit to raise the child then neither is she since she chose the supposedly unfit father.
> 
> It looks like she is gearing up to try to strip him of his rights but I hope a judge sees through her and helps Gabriel stay in his daughter's life. I hope he has the financial resources to fight her in court. He always seemed like such a nice sweet guy who by all appearances loves his little girl so much.


 
ITA with all of this.  I'm disappointed in Halle.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> then maybe this is what she's fighting I know in some states CS is ordered when the parents have joint physical custody. I think I remember reading that Sherry Sheppard has to pay CS to her cheating ex-husband because he filed for joint physical custody.


 

Oh, I didn't know this.  Maybe that is why she is fighting him.  I don't know how I feel about this.  If Gabriel was the A-List celebrity and Halle was a nobody, we all would be encouraging her to get her child support.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> then maybe this is what she's fighting I know in some states CS is ordered when the parents have joint physical custody. I think I remember reading that Sherry Sheppard has to pay CS to her cheating ex-husband because he filed for joint physical custody.


 

The same way men have to pay for support, I don't think that women should be immune. She has more than enough. Pay it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if it's just about child support, say that.  Don't add all the extra dramatics about the child's safety.

She should have thought about all that before she opened her legs!  *now let me go watch Jungle Fever, because Halle is truly acting like the crack addict she played**


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> if it's just about child support, say that. Don't add all the extra dramatics about the child's safety.
> 
> She should have thought about all that before she opened her legs! *now let me go watch jungle fever, because halle is truly acting like the crack addict she played**


 
lol


----------



## simona7

She should have just gone to a sperm bank if she didn't want a father that's involved in their child's life. She's acting like a spoiled celebrity. Disappointing.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> if it's just about child support, say that. Don't add all the extra dramatics about the child's safety.


 
Exactly! Looks can be deceiving, but I have a very hard time believing the man is endangering Nahla when she stays with him.


----------



## Sassys

BudgetBeauty said:


> Exactly! Looks can be deceiving, but I have a very hard time believing the man is endangering Nahla when she stays with him.


 

I agree!


----------



## platinum_girly

If this man was such a danger to his daughter then Halle would of (could of) gotten full custody of the child by now and gotten the fathers rights taken away. It would NOT of taken her this long if she loves her daughter so much as she claims.
Therefore i find it SICK that she would say such things about the father of her child (and in a statement to the public) just so she could win whatever battle it is that she is waging.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

simona7 said:


> She should have just gone to a sperm bank if she didn't want a father that's involved in their child's life. She's acting like a spoiled celebrity. Disappointing.


----------



## la miss

Oh puh-leeze! Unless he is smoking a suitcase full of drugs while simultaneously auditioning a new prostitute/babysitter then nah... And why didn't anyone say anything about how dangerous Gabriel is until now.

Charlie Sheen was a known crackhead but he had to literally pull a knife on somebody before he lost custody of his older kids. But then again, Charlie Sheen has zillions and Gabriel is just a regular guy.


----------



## la miss

platinum_girly said:


> If this man was such a danger to his daughter then Halle would of (could of) gotten full custody of the child by now and gotten the fathers rights taken away. It would NOT of taken her this long if she loves her daughter so much as she claims.
> Therefore i find it SICK that she would say such things about the father of her child (and in a statement to the public) just so she could win whatever battle it is that she is waging.


----------



## simone72

Wow now she's w/Olivier Martinez? he's been around the block lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> Wow now she's w/Olivier Martinez? he's been around the block lol


 
so has she....


----------



## FullyLoaded

I think the support filing is lame because he isn't the custodial parent.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> so has she....


 I was going to say the same thing, but decided to be nice. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

FullyLoaded said:


> I think the support filing is lame because he isn't the custodial parent.


 But how else is he supposed to keep the child in the same lifestyle to which she is accustomed to with Halle. And is looks like he is asking for half custody. Not just holidays and birthdays.


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> if it's just about child support, say that. Don't add all the extra dramatics about the child's safety.
> 
> She should have thought about all that before she opened her legs! *now let me go watch Jungle Fever, because Halle is truly acting like the crack addict she played**


 
this!!


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> As I said in another thread, the woman has an incredible body and her face is pretty enough but something doesn't sit right with me when it comes to Ms. Berry.


Worth repeating.


----------



## carvedwords

platinum_girly said:


> If this man was such a danger to his daughter then Halle would of (could of) gotten full custody of the child by now and gotten the fathers rights taken away. It would NOT of taken her this long if she loves her daughter so much as she claims.
> Therefore i find it SICK that she would say such things about the father of her child (and in a statement to the public) just so she could win whatever battle it is that she is waging.


 

Totally agree!!


----------



## Ejm1059

I don't believe Halle's side of the story. I'm sorry but you can tell that, that man loves his daughter. From pictures to fan encounters it's super hard to believe that he is a neglectful parent. Halle is very insecure and I do think she's jealous. That Kardashian thing was pure PR but Halle is just taking it to the next level. I mean putting all that out in public? Ugh, I'm sorry but I'm not buying this.


----------



## Jayne1

His side is saying that she has anger issues and they are implying that she is unstable. Apparently he has phone messages and texts to prove it.

Funny how that keeps coming up with her.  It's not the first time we've heard about her nutty side.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ I think he was also asking for child support.




really???  i have not seen that anywhere but ITA - if it's just about child support then deal with that and don't go all dramatic and make up these awful lies about how she is not safe with him.  and only a fool for a lawyer would bring up any mention of his love life - halle isn't exactly sitting at home knitting!


----------



## honeylove316

I said it before- lightweight crazy, but moving up. She has a victim mentality. Notice how everything is always the man's fault in every relationship she's in? Check the common denominator. if they're always faulty, who's picking them? Now she's going to affect her little girl's life because she can't get it together? Blech.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Good point.


----------



## bag-princess

i knew he would take the high road and not play her games!!!!



*GABRIEL SAYS HALLES CUSTODY CLAIMS ARE FALSE*



Gabriel Aubry has responded to Halle Berrys claims that their soon-to-be three year old daughter Nahla may not be safe  in his care.  A rep for the model issued the following statement:


_While Gabriel is disappointed in Halles decision to falsely malign him publicly and for her own purposes, he refuses to be pulled into her dispute over a canceled film production.
Gabriel also refuses to air their issues in the press as he believes this may ultimately harm their daughter.  The fact is that Gabriel is a caring father who shares custody of Nahla._


On Monday, Berrys rep revealed that the actress does not trust Gabriel around their daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

> While Gabriel is disappointed in Halles decision to falsely malign him publicly and for her own purposes, he refuses to be pulled into her dispute over a canceled film production.
> 
> Gabriel also refuses to air their issues in the press as he believes this may ultimately harm their daughter. The fact is that Gabriel is a caring father who shares custody of Nahla.



can the Church get an "Amen"....


----------



## bag-princess

Amen!!!!!!!!!!!! - sista cutie!!!


----------



## Jahpson

It just got real

http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/02/halle...y-daughter-expletive-n-word-*****-expletives/

*Halle Berry's baby daddy, Gabriel Aubry, called Halle the 'N' word, and routinely demeaned her with other vulgarities .*.. sources connected with Halle tell TMZ.







We're told ... in addition to calling her the "N" word, he would also call her a "f**king *****" and other expletives.  And the vulgarities are not limited to face-to-face confrontations.  There are vulgar text messages as well.

As one source told TMZ, "He constantly demeaned her.  It was awful."

Gabriel's reps have not returned our calls.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, the common denominator in all of Halle's bad relationships is Halle.  Something is just not right with this woman.


----------



## bag-princess

oh puh-lez!!!!!!

"sources *connected with Halle *tell TMZ" says it all!!!!


she is hitting a new low!


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel can come cry on my shoulder


----------



## platinum_girly

I hope she has proof of this, i really do, otherwise she is going to lose ANY respect that i had left for her...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not sure if I believe it. It sounds like she heard about him having saved voice mails and other forms of communication and she wants to strike back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I truly hope Halle isn't playing dirty....  messy, messy, messy....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I truly hope Halle isn't playing dirty.... messy, messy, messy....


 
I am 99% sure she is playing dirty.  The woman is not stable. I don't care how beautiful she is, if I was a man, I would not get involved with her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am interested to read People. This made the cover.


----------



## Daydrmer

http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/02/halle...rt-ex-girlfriend-cheating-voicemail-messages/

Ex of Halle Berry's Ex Warns of Hoochies on the Side

2/2/2011 12:50 AM PST by TMZ Staff  

A woman who dated Gabriel Aubry just before Halle Berry hooked up with him tells TMZ ... she warned Halle ... Gabriel was a money-grubbing dog who had a thing for very young women.

0201_aubrey_audio_launch_EX
Page Bogart -- an investment banker --  tells TMZ, "Gabriel's entire motivation has always been money," adding, "I tried to warn Halle early on but I guess she didn't want to believe it."

Page, who dated Gabriel five years ago, says he raged at her -- accusing her of leaking unflattering information about him to the media  -- and she gave us one of his voicemails to make her point.

Page says she saw Halle at a Miami Beach golf club and told her all about Gabriel, to no avail.

Page says she knows when Gabriel started dating Halle, "He had a few Latin hoochies on the side," but Halle wouldn't hear about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

> Page says she knows when Gabriel started dating Halle, "He had a few Latin hoochies on the side," but Halle wouldn't hear about it.



and your point (not you OP, but this chick)?  I'll just go ahead and assume that she was one of the "Latin hoochies on the side"


----------



## Jahpson

lot of worms are spilling from this can. sookie sookie now


----------



## tadpolenyc

i went back a few pages, but didn't see this posted. it's gabriel's statement in response to halle's claims, and it's a classy one at that.



> While Gabriel is disappointed in Halles decision to falsely malign him publicly and for her own purposes, he refuses to be pulled into her dispute over a canceled film production. Gabriel  also refuses to air their issues in the press as he believes this may ultimately harm their daughter, his rep told Access Hollywood. The fact is that Gabriel is a caring father who shares custody of Nahla.
> 
> Gabriel fully believes that a consistent and balanced living situation and two loving parents are crucial for their child even if Ms. Berry feels otherwise. He will always defend his rights as a father and will always consider Nahlas best interest. Halles continuing allegations in the press are untrue and irresponsible,



http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/01/gabriel-aubry-halle-berrys-claims-arent-true/?ref=topposts


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> Gabriel can come cry on my shoulder


 
Sassy: Too Funny!


----------



## kcf68

My thoughts on this: I'm sorry that a man and woman create a child then fall out of love and decide that either of the parents are unfit??? Sorry but I don't like my Ex but doesn't mean my children don't deserve a father. I hope they work this out without the media for Nahla's sake...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am sure everyone on both sides will be coming out of the woodwork. Bottom line for me is if he was a bad parent or she felt her kid was unsafe, she would be going for full custody straight away. She would have handled it ASAP. And that would have been her main priority from the get go. Why did she even bother to sign on to a movie if she felt her child was in any danger. It certainly could not have happened over night.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and your point (not you OP, but this chick)? I'll just go ahead and assume that she was one of the "Latin hoochies on the side"


 
Exactly!  What her ex does is none of her business. 



kcf68 said:


> Sassy: Too Funny!






kcf68 said:


> My thoughts on this: I'm sorry that a man and woman create a child then fall out of love and decide that either of the parents are unfit??? Sorry but I don't like my Ex but doesn't mean my children don't deserve a father. I hope they work this out without the media for Nahla's sake...


 
Exactly! This back and forth slander is so childish.  She didn't have a problem with him until he wanted to protect his rights.


----------



## DC-Cutie

my light just went off:  Do you guys think that Eric Benet had issues with Halle being around his daughter?  They were married, she never adopted India (the daughter) but they were close (according to both Halle & Eric) and after the divorce they ceased to have contact....

thoughts?


----------



## la miss

Whoa. I remember reading a long time ago that she got 35 negative pregnancy tests before she finally got pregnant. How could she live with him that long and make a baby with him (who is part black by the way) and she never noticed he had racist tendencies. People don't just wake up one day and turn racist overnight do they? There had to be signs before the custody issue arose. None of this makes any sense.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> my light just went off: Do you guys think that Eric Benet had issues with Halle being around his daughter? They were married, she never adopted India (the daughter) but they were close (according to both Halle & Eric) and after the divorce they ceased to have contact.... thoughts?


 
I always assumed they were not together long enough for the adoption to go through.  As far as no communication now, it's possible because she was so hurt he cheated and the world knew he was a "sex addict", she wanted nothing to do with him and it would be easier not to see his daughter because they are linked.  Easier to just put all of it behind her.


----------



## Sassys

la miss said:


> Whoa. I remember reading a long time ago that she got 35 negative pregnancy tests before she finally got pregnant. How could she live with him that long and make a baby with him (who is part black by the way) and she never noticed he had racist tendencies. People don't just wake up one day and turn racist overnight do they? There had to be signs before the custody issue arose. None of this makes any sense.


 
Right, she said on Oprah they tried ALOT. I think she probably was just taking test to take test lol

She also said she wanted to try for another with him.  If he was so bad a person, why would you want another child with him.

I could see a man calling a woman the "b" word when they are arguing; it happens all the time.  Only they know if he really called her the N word.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I always assumed they were not together long enough for the adoption to go through. As far as no communication now, it's possible because she was so hurt he cheated and the world knew he was a "sex addict", she wanted nothing to do with him and it would be easier not to see his daughter because they are linked. Easier to just put all of it behind her.


 
There isn't a time period requirement.  In this case it would have been very easy, since the mother passed away, they didn't have to get parental rights signed over.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> There isn't a time period requirement. In this case it would have been very easy, since the mother passed away, they didn't have to get parental rights signed over.


 
No clue then.  My best friend's father never legally adopted her, and he raised her since she was 5yrs old (she is now 36).  He and her Mom are still married and in her eyes he is the only father she has and knows (she adores him and he is daddy).  Never knew why he did not formally adopt her. She also has a brother, but her brother is biologically her father's chid and her mother's child


----------



## Jahpson

kcf68 said:


> My thoughts on this: I'm sorry that a man and woman create a child then fall out of love and decide that either of the parents are unfit??? Sorry but I don't like my Ex but doesn't mean my children don't deserve a father. I hope they work this out without the media for Nahla's sake...



what she said.


----------



## Jahpson

la miss said:


> Whoa. I remember reading a long time ago that *she got 35 negative pregnancy tests before she finally got pregnant*. How could she live with him that long and make a baby with him (who is part black by the way) and she never noticed he had racist tendencies. People don't just wake up one day and turn racist overnight do they? There had to be signs before the custody issue arose. None of this makes any sense.




good point.

I honestly think she never cared about Gabriel. Completely used him for his man juice to get pregnant. and the highlighted proves all that. talk about desperate

it would have been easier to just head to the nearest sperm bank and do her thing...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No clue then. My best friend's father never legally adopted her, and he raised her since she was 5yrs old (she is now 36). He and her Mom are still married and in her eyes he is the only father she has and knows (she adores him and he is daddy). Never knew why he did not formally adopt her. She also has a brother, but her brother is biologically her father's chid and her mother's child


 
usually, if the other parent is still alive, they don't want to sign over their parental rights.  Without that, you can't proceed with an adoption - doesn't matter how long you've been in the child's life..  But, it's just a piece of paper, as long as they love each other that's all that matters..  Lucky BFF you've got


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought Eric Benet was annoyed that Halle didn't have any contact with his daughter after their separation/divorce.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> my light just went off:  Do you guys think that Eric Benet had issues with Halle being around his daughter?  They were married, she never adopted India (the daughter) but they were close (according to both Halle & Eric) and *after the divorce they ceased to have contact....*
> 
> thoughts?


I assumed she just moved on.  Celebrities can be very self centered.


----------



## simona7

Come on, Halle, is that the best your camp can do? Really, playing the race card?
Why would a racist be in a serious relationship with you and have a child by you? Come on...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Gabriel can come cry on my shoulder



these photo's prove beyond a shadow of a doubt ladies of the jury that halle is sick and crazy!!!!!!!!!   lawd the man is poetry in motion. who would not want him around and he is a good dad,too!  what more does the woman want!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> usually, if the other parent is still alive, they don't want to sign over their parental rights. Without that, you can't proceed with an adoption - doesn't matter how long you've been in the child's life.. But, it's just a piece of paper, as long as they love each other that's all that matters.. Lucky BFF you've got


 

Well there is no father listed on her Birth Certificate, so they never had to get anyone's permission.  I don't recall if she ever told me why he did not adopt her legally.  But you are right, it's just a piece of paper.  He is 100% her dad.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Okay, the common denominator in all of Halle's bad relationships is Halle. Something is just not right with this woman.


 

IDK...it could be her "choice" in men.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kcf68 said:


> My thoughts on this: I'm sorry that a man and woman create a child then fall out of love and decide that either of the parents are unfit??? Sorry but I don't like my Ex but doesn't mean my children don't deserve a father. I hope they work this out without the media for Nahla's sake...


 
I agree!



BagOuttaHell said:


> I am sure everyone on both sides will be coming out of the woodwork. Bottom line for me is if he was a bad parent or she felt her kid was unsafe, she would be going for full custody straight away. She would have handled it ASAP. And that would have been her main priority from the get go. Why did she even bother to sign on to a movie if she felt her child was in any danger. It certainly could not have happened over night.


 

I think Gab may have agreed to certain things and then when he realized that Halle truely moved on he backed out of it (just like bitter women do). I remember him canceling a modeling job and going to another country with her while she was filming a movie right after they broke up to be with Nahla...Halle paid him I believe double what he would have made during that job. So if they have been able to work it out this long i'm wondering why he would suddenly have a change of heart and want to joint physical custody.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

la miss said:


> Whoa. I remember reading a long time ago that she got 35 negative pregnancy tests before she finally got pregnant. How could she live with him that long and make a baby with him (who is part black by the way) and she never noticed he had racist tendencies. People don't just wake up one day and turn racist overnight do they? There had to be signs before the custody issue arose. None of this makes any sense.


 

you'd be surprised what ppl can hold in! Look at Sandra Bullock and Jessie James perfect example.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wait I thought that Halle did have a relationship with Erics daughter


----------



## la miss

~Fabulousity~ said:


> you'd be surprised what ppl can hold in! Look at Sandra Bullock and Jessie James perfect example.



That's my point, though. There were signs that Jesse James was involved in an unsavory culture. The tattooed porn star baby mama was a tip off. Sorry Sandy but it's true. I was disgusted but not surprised when I hear the Nazi rumors about him. These allegations against Gabriel are shocking to me because there has been no hint of anything untoward about him.


----------



## simona7

^^ I totally agree.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh Lord, here we go.....

If all this really happend, why did she have a baby with him and stay with him for as long as she did. 


I hate when people pull the 'N' word card.....Here rolls Al Sharpton and the NAACP.




Jahpson said:


> It just got real
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/02/halle...y-daughter-expletive-n-word-*****-expletives/
> 
> *Halle Berry's baby daddy, Gabriel Aubry, called Halle the 'N' word, and routinely demeaned her with other vulgarities .*.. sources connected with Halle tell TMZ.
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2011/02/01/0201-halle-aubrey-ex-getty-04.jpg
> 
> We're told ... in addition to calling her the "N" word, he would also call her a "f**king *****" and other expletives. And the vulgarities are not limited to face-to-face confrontations. There are vulgar text messages as well.
> 
> As one source told TMZ, "He constantly demeaned her. It was awful."
> 
> Gabriel's reps have not returned our calls.


----------



## Sassys

It seems Halle LOVES to play the victim to men.  She claimed David Justice was abusive to her, Christopher or Wesley made her deaf. Did she also have a bad break up with Michael Ealy and Shemar "How U Doing" Moore


----------



## la miss

Oh wow, so I guess they are just going to play this whole thing out in public. 
http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/01/halle...nahla-terrified-hysterical-cry-custody-child/


Halle Berry: My Child Is Terrified of Gabriel
2/2/2011 12:30 PM PST by TMZ Staff  

Halle Berry claims her daughter Nahla has been crying hysterically and throwing tantrums whenever Gabriel Aubry picks the toddler up for visits ... and Halle is convinced something bad is happening ... sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ.

We're told two-year-old Nahla cannot communicate what scares her so, but Halle believes her daughter has made it clear -- something happens when she's in Gabriel's care that upsets her to the extreme.

Sources say Halle doesn't know specifically what goes on when Nahla is with Gabriel but she's convinced it's unhealthy.

As we first reported, Halle also claims to have proof Gabriel put the toddler in "immediate harm's way" while the three were in London and South Africa last August.


----------



## Sassys

la miss said:


> Oh wow, so I guess they are just going to play this whole thing out in public.
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/01/halle...nahla-terrified-hysterical-cry-custody-child/
> 
> 
> Halle Berry: My Child Is Terrified of Gabriel
> 2/2/2011 12:30 PM PST by TMZ Staff
> 
> Halle Berry claims her daughter Nahla has been crying hysterically and throwing tantrums whenever Gabriel Aubry picks the toddler up for visits ... and Halle is convinced something bad is happening ... sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ.
> 
> We're told two-year-old Nahla cannot communicate what scares her so, but Halle believes her daughter has made it clear -- something happens when she's in Gabriel's care that upsets her to the extreme.
> 
> Sources say Halle doesn't know specifically what goes on when Nahla is with Gabriel but she's convinced it's unhealthy.
> 
> As we first reported, Halle also claims to have proof Gabriel put the toddler in "immediate harm's way" while the three were in London and South Africa last August.


 

My God daughter is the exact same age as Nahla and she can talk. Give me a break. Halle said she taught Nahla how to say Halle's name and she says "mommy's name is Halle Blueberry", so she can talk. If you ask her why U don't like daddy, she can tell you. Nice try Halle.

Perhaps Nahla is just spoiled.  My God daughter does the same thing when she does not want to go somewhere and no one has ever done anything bad to this child or around her.


----------



## simona7

You have to wonder - why in is she airing this out in public? It would really be in her daughter's best interest to keep it all private. Makes her look bad, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope Aubrey stays as quiet as a church mouse and let her ramble on and on....  her true colors will soon be revealed, sadly at the expense of her daughter


----------



## olialm1

This situation makes me cringe. They both need to shut up and keep this situation private! Poor Nahla.


----------



## honeylove316

there's something wrong with her...


----------



## CapitolGirl

I feel really sorry for Nahla. Halle is lovely and so is Gabriel. But I have to say that anyone who is willing to go out on a date with Kim K., regardless of whether or not it is for PR, is SUSPECT in my book.


----------



## luvs*it*

CapitolGirl said:


> I feel really sorry for Nahla. Halle is lovely and so is Gabriel. *But I have to say that anyone who is willing to go out on a date with Kim K., regardless of whether or not it is for PR, is SUSPECT in my book.*




*~*  I have to agree with you on that!!!  I hope they can stop talking to the press and just work it out privately for little Nahla's sake.*~*


----------



## honeylove316

I think that anyone who would go out with Wesley Snipes is just plain crazy. Oh wait...

poor kid.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Small children throw tantrums from time to time when they dont want to go with someone it doesnt mean the person is abusing them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CapitolGirl said:


> I feel really sorry for Nahla. Halle is lovely and so is Gabriel. But I have to say that anyone who is willing to go out on a date with Kim K., regardless of whether or not it is for PR, is SUSPECT in my book.


 

lol


----------



## simona7

From Radar Online:


*Halle Berry sent the father of her daughter a scorching email that said, "You were only good for one thing... Thanks for the donation."
*
RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned the contents of that message sent to Gabriel Aubry, who is locked in a nasty custody battle with the Oscar winning star.

People close to Halle claim that Aubry used a racial slur against her as sources on both sides are trading accusations. One source close to Aubry tells RadarOnline.com that he has never heard Gabriel use the 'N' word and can't imagine him doing so.

"It's just not something that would come out of Gabriel's mouth," the source said. "I'll confess that I've heard him call her "a f***ing b**ch" before -- when he's been provoked, but I am talking serious provocation.

"And it's very, very rare... usually when she would call him and go crazy at him he would go silent and let her rant and rave then just ask her 'are you finished now?'. I think that used to wind her up more than if he lost his cool with her, which, admittedly I know he did on a couple of occasions.

"But there's no way he was ever abusive to her. It's completely the other way around if anything!

"Halle's timing in these 'revelations' speaks volumes. It's amazing how she's only now chosen to come forward about all this 'abuse' and Gabriel's 'bad parenting', basically after he went to court to legally establish his parental rights.

"All Gabriel wanted was to ensure his legal entitled access to his daughter, and to not have to be at the mercy of Halle's moods as to when and how he could see Nahla.

"And now Halle's totally gone off the deep end, because it's all about her and it's all about her controlling Gabriel and controlling the situation.

"She's totally gone into spin mode and is trying desperately to paint herself as this tragic victim figure, as she's done many times in the past.

"But I've seen evidence to the contrary, and trust me - she's no tragic victim, far from it.

"I honestly think Gabriel should release some of these messages he has from 
Halle, and tell his side of the story, but he won't, he said he's going to save them for family court, which will be a private, press-free environment. I know it sounds like I'm painting a picture but Gabriel truly does not want to do anything at all that could potentially damage his daughter, and he knows attacking Halle in the press would ultimately do that.

"Unlike Halle Berry Gabriel is not concerned with the public believing he is the 'wronged one' and with controlling his image - he is concerned with his daughter and her welfare.

"Perhaps if Halle spent more time truly worrying about that and less time worrying about how she's being portrayed in the press the situation would be better and easier for all concerned."


----------



## Sassys

It really amazes me that celebrities continue to leave emails & voice mails that can be saved and used against them later on. What an idiot.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> It just got real
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/02/halle...y-daughter-expletive-n-word-*****-expletives/
> 
> We're told ... in addition to calling her *the "N" word*, he would also call her a "f**king *****" and other expletives. And the vulgarities are not limited to face-to-face confrontations. There are vulgar text messages as well.


 
"N" word....He called her "N"uts maybe. Don't believe this & Halle & "her camp" need to go somewhere & sit down with this. That is not something to play with...



DC-Cutie said:


> I truly hope Halle isn't playing dirty.... *messy, messy, messy*....


 
Boooooo Halle. Gabriel needs to be very silent about this and let her make a fool of herself with all of these allegations.



simona7 said:


> You have to wonder - *why in is she airing this out in public?* It would really be in her daughter's best interest to keep it all private. Makes her look bad, IMO.


 


olialm1 said:


> This situation makes me cringe. *They both need to shut up and keep this situation private! Poor Nahla*.


 
I don't understand why they are doing this?! We, the public, have no impact on what a judge will rule in the custody case. Be quiet & be PRIVATE!



Sassys said:


> It really amazes me that *celebrities continue to leave voice mails that can be saved and used against them later on*. What an idiot.


 
Shows that they are human, although I cannot say "just like us" because I don't do voice mails like that. I don't understand why the family, people & entourage around them did not vehemently advise these two unmarried adults to get a blood test, have Gabriel 'officially declared' as the father, determine custody/visitation & child support when Nahla was born? This is ridiculous.


----------



## lolas

> these photo's prove beyond a shadow of a doubt ladies of the jury that halle is sick and crazy!!!!!!!!! lawd the man is poetry in motion.




ITA hehehehe


----------



## Ladybug09

i hope he kept every single email and voicemail. I would slay her a$$ in court with them.


----------



## lostnexposed

if i were her, i'd keep my mouth shut now before she does even more damage.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> these photo's prove beyond a shadow of a doubt ladies of the jury that halle is sick and crazy!!!!!!!!! lawd the man is poetry in motion.



hahaha.. this is what it really boils down to


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, she's not that bothered. On the beach with Martinez.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nset-stroll-ugly-custody-battle-rages-on.html


----------



## Jayne1

I read that she has now accused or had problems with every man she has been with.

BF from way back who leant her money for improvements such as breast implants and she refused to pay it back so he had to sue for reimbursement.

David Justice - abuse.  He said she was scary to live with and he was afraid of her moods.

Unnamed BF thought to be Wesley Snipes - broke her ear drum

Eric Benet - sex addict

I'm surprised she gets new BFs so quickly.  Shouldn't Martinez be worried?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I read that she has now accused or had problems with every man she has been with.
> 
> BF from way back who leant her money for improvements such as breast implants and she refused to pay it back so he had to sue for reimbursement.
> 
> David Justice - abuse. He said she was scary to live with and he was afraid of her moods.
> 
> Unnamed BF thought to be Wesley Snipes - broke her ear drum
> 
> Eric Benet - sex addict
> 
> *I'm surprised she gets new BFs so quickly*. Shouldn't Martinez be worried?


 
Men really don't think about a woman's state of mind, when they want to hit it.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Shouldn't Martinez be worried?





he needs to run far - and run quickly!!!!

just like Miles Austin did when they tried to set him up with kim k.  he said he didn't want to be caught up in all the drama that is part of being in a relationship with her. lawd knows i didn't blame him!!


----------



## siworae

I guess I never really paid much attention to Halle's private life... but wow, she sure sounds like she's had a lot of drama.


----------



## chantal1922

Jayne1 said:


> I read that she has now accused or had problems with every man she has been with.
> 
> BF from way back who leant her money for improvements such as breast implants and she refused to pay it back so he had to sue for reimbursement.
> 
> David Justice - abuse.  He said she was scary to live with and he was afraid of her moods.
> 
> Unnamed BF thought to be Wesley Snipes - broke her ear drum
> 
> Eric Benet - sex addict
> 
> I'm surprised she gets new BFs so quickly.  *Shouldn't Martinez be worried?*


He should be! Run Martinez! Run! Save yourself!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

siworae said:


> I guess I never really paid much attention to Halle's private life... but wow, she sure sounds like she's had a lot of drama.


 

me either...i've heard some of the stories before but really don't care.
She's a talented actress and that's all that matters to me. I don't get too wraped up in what celebs choose to do in their personal lives. One thing I will say though is its funny the things people get mad at celebs about when really no-one knows the truth no matter how many things are reported but that person themself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she is acting like an a-hole here. BUT Gabriel? Um he knew what he was getting into when he got with Halle. So no points for him. And he dated Kim Kardashian. Even less on that.


----------



## tati133

Martinez is very far from a saint.  He dropped Kylie Minogue when she found out she had cancer.  He is trash......


----------



## carvedwords

I didn't think she had so much drama in her life.  How many women would die to have a father present in their child's life.  Seems like she just wants her way.


----------



## Sassys

tati133 said:


> Martinez is very far from a saint. He dropped Kylie Minogue when she found out she had cancer. He is trash......


----------



## flyfab

tati133 said:


> Martinez is very far from a saint.  He dropped Kylie Minogue when she found out she had cancer.  He is trash......



To be fair he came back... And left again once she was cured


----------



## lostnexposed

tati133 said:


> Martinez is very far from a saint.  He dropped Kylie Minogue when she found out she had cancer.  He is trash......





flyfab said:


> To be fair he came back... And left again once she was cured



I used to think he was so hot..when I first saw Unfaithful..but that whole Kylie Minogue incident was pretty trashy.


----------



## tati133

flyfab said:


> To be fair he came back... And left again once she was cured



He came back but while she was getting treatment he was seen in LA with women all over the place...... Kylie is just a lady and would never talk bad about him but he is a rat in my eyes.  Good looking rat but still a rat.


----------



## OhWhyNot

With the way Halle is playing yet another failed relationship out in public, I really really hope no one ever gives Nahla wire hangers............


----------



## Ladybug09

This is my second time reading about his in a weeks time....so I thought I'd post


Have you guys heard that it's said Gabriel get upset when Nahla is referred to as Black as she is only 1/4 Black....and that he wanted Halle to correct the press when they called Nahla such......this is such a mess.




> 'I feel like she's black': Halle Berry on the daughter caught in middle of bitter war of words with Gabriel Aubry
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 3:32 PM on 8th February 2011
> Comments (262) Add to My Stories Halle Berry has said she considers her daughter Nahla, who is at the centre of a bitter custody battle, to be 'black'.
> Her comment emerged a week after the fight between Berry and her ex boyfriend Gabriel Aubry over the two-year-old turned ugly.
> It was alleged by multiple sources that the French-Canadian model once used a racial slur against the actress, calling her a 'n*****.'
> And Aubry reportedly 'went nuts' whenever anyone would refer to their daughter as 'black'.
> 
> Proud mother: Halle Berry with her daughter Nahla earlier this month
> The Oscar-winning actress, 44, tells Ebony magazine 'I feel like she's black. I'm black and I'm her mother and I believe in the one-drop theory.'
> The 'one-drop theory' refers to the controversial racial classification of African-Americans that determined who was black in the US.
> Cover girl: The actress appears on the latest issue of Ebony magazine
> Although it was only made law in the early 20th century for decades before that it was used in some states to determine who was black, regardless of how many white ancestors they had or even if they looked Caucasian.
> More...Padma Lakshmi bonds with baby Krishna amid custody battle with former lover Adam Dell
> 
> It varied from state to state but sometimes even if someone had one great-great grandparent that was black and the rest of their ancestors were white, they were still considered black.
> 
> *When asked to define her daughter's race, Berry - who has both white and African-American heritage - tells Ebony: 'What I think is that that's something she's going to have to decide.
> 'I'm not going to put a label on it. I had to decide for myself and that's what she's going to have to decide - how she identifies herself in the world.
> 'And I think, largely, that will be based on how the world identifies her. That's how I identified myself.
> 'But I feel like she's black.'*This is at odds with a report on website TMZ which alleges the French-Canadian model did not like his mixed-race daughter being identified as black . Custody battle: Berry and her ex boyfriend Gabriel Aubry are currently locked in a feud over their two-year-old
> Sources connected with the former couple told TMZ: 'Whenever Gabriel would read a story about Nahla that referred to her as "black," he would go off, insisting his baby was white. Family: Halle with her mother Judith Hawkins
> 'Gabriel would tell Halle and others they should demand a "retraction" when such references were made regarding his daughter.'
> Aubry, 34, has not yet responded to the allegations.
> Berry says that she struggled to determine her own racial identity. Her parents had a turbulent relationship and, while being raised by her white mother, the actress sees herself as being black.
> She says: 'I identify as a black woman, but I've always had to embrace my mother and the white side of who I am, too.
> 'By choosing, I've often [wondered]: "Well, would that make her feel like I'm invalidating her by choosing to identify more with the black side of myself?"'
> Ironically Berry - who is currently dating French actor Olivier Martinez - speaks about interracial relationships.
> 
> She says: 'Well, first thing I want to say is that I'm very connected to my community and I want black people to know that I haven't abandoned them because I've had a child with a man outside of my race and I'm dating someone now outside of my race who is Spanish and French.
> 'I have never been more clear about who I am as a black woman.
> 'The people I have dated sort of hold up a mirror to me and help me realise more of who I really am.'
> Last week Berry pulled out of the movie New Year's Eve to focus on her legal battle with Aubry.
> 
> Tellingly she says in the article: 'Being a mother is probably the most important thing in my life right now.
> 
> 'Career is important, but nothing really supersedes my role as a mother. That's the most important thing I'm going to do in this life at this point.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...battle-I-feel-Nahlas-black.html#ixzz1DNvgcSTQ


----------



## Sassys

lostnexposed said:


> I used to think he was so hot..when I first saw Unfaithful..but that whole Kylie Minogue incident was pretty trashy.


 

OMG!! I never realized that Oliver was the same guy from "Unfaithful".  He looks nothing like that anymore.  How did I miss this!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm, interesting comments:



> Personally I think Halle's child looks tottaly white. If in the future she decides to associate herself more with the white community or the black, that is not a issue, the same goes for Halle. In fact to me Halle looks more white than black. I have always thought it strange that mixed race, half black and white children often see themseleves as black. I am not saying this to be contencious just when I look at the colour of my skin, (black) and then at Halle and then at her baby I see a big difference. peace to y'all.
> - Jameel, London, 08/2/2011 11:29
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...battle-I-feel-Nahlas-black.html#ixzz1DO3plS1U


 


> I'm sorry Halle Berry's daughter has more white in her than black, Halle Berry is of Mixed race her own mother is white. Nahla's father is white so how can she say her daughter is black when she has more white gene's? If a childs mother is half white and her father is full white, what does that make Nahla?
> - Robert, London, 08/2/2011 11:28
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...battle-I-feel-Nahlas-black.html#ixzz1DO4Cp7PB


 



> What the Europeans posting here do not understand is that this one drop classification has to do with a nation with a history of slavery where slavery was explicitly defined by race. - Sean, Rochester, NY, 8/2/2011 10:56 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- No Sean, you're wrong. We Europeans (even those of us who are mixed race) do understand this, but we simply move on and don't cling on to something in the past to define what's happening now. Is Halle Berry a slave? No. Is her child a slave? No. Has she or her child ever had to be classified using the one drop categorisation as a slave? No. So why the hell do Americans grasp onto this, as some brand of honour in the absence of any achievement now, is that it? Europeans have the brains to progress and to react to events now, not hold on to experiences of others and claim that experience for themselves. Evolve like the rest of us.
> - Laura, London, 08/2/2011 11:27
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...battle-I-feel-Nahlas-black.html#ixzz1DO4HelFy


 
Also, piggybacking on the last comment, she says Evolve like the rest of us, BUT, does America really create an environment for us to evolve in? I think not...Racism mostly, is not as OVERT as back in the day when the KKK was burning crosses in people's yards, but there is still alot of it behind closed door and hidden.

While I am not biracial, I would like to know how you guys who are, feel about this, and which race of your parents do you identify with more?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wow just so ignorant...i'm not even gonna comment on that mess. Especially them talking about how someone "looks" more white and yadda yadda.


----------



## Jayne1

lostnexposed said:


> I used to think he was so hot..when I first saw Unfaithful..but that whole Kylie Minogue incident was pretty trashy.


He was in Unfaithful?  That was him?  He was gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> This is my second time reading about his in a weeks time....so I thought I'd post
> 
> 
> Have you guys heard that it's said Gabriel get upset when Nahla is referred to as Black as she is only 1/4 Black....and that he wanted Halle to correct the press when they called Nahla such......this is such a mess.


How do we even know that's true? I think she might say anything to make him look bad.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> How do we even know that's true? I think she might say anything to make him look bad.


 

I did not say it's true, I said this is what I've been hearing and this is the 2nd, 3rd time hearing it from various outlets, so I decided to Post it. Half of this thread is speculation and hearsay.

But what is NOT hearsay is what Halle has said about herself and what she considers herself and her daughter to be and that is the question that I posed for discussion.

Yes, i do think she is doing a smear campaign, hence my comment in the original post about this being such a mess.


----------



## anitos

My thoughts exactly.  And TMZ is not exactly the most reliable source.



Jayne1 said:


> How do we even know that's true? I think she might say anything to make him look bad.


----------



## FullyLoaded

~Fabulousity~ said:


> me either...i've heard some of the stories before but really don't care.
> She's a talented actress and that's all that matters to me. I don't get too wraped up in what celebs choose to do in their personal lives. One thing I will say though is its funny the things people get mad at celebs about when really no-one knows the truth no matter how many things are reported but that person themself.


 
We are all entitled to give our opinion, but where do people draw the line? Most of the information about this conflict is hearsay from sources. Now Halle is pyscho because she is going through a personal issue that millions of other divorced/separated couples are dealing with. I just don't get it.


----------



## Ladybug09

anitos said:


> My thoughts exactly. And TMZ is not exactly the most reliable source.


 

If you read the rest of my posts you will see that I said I have heard it from 3 other outlets. NOT Tmz. The article mentions TMZ but that is not where I have read it.

Also, I don't know what people issues are with TMZ and the Enquirer, yeah, they may not be the NYT or the Journal, but in order for them to not get sued for Libel, their stories must have some pit of truth.....


Personally, I wish there was nothing being reported on this situation. I wish they had just handled it all quietly and never started talking to the press and releasing statements. Sad.

Blogs and new don't have anything to report unless you put something out there for them to report.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FullyLoaded said:


> We are all entitled to give our opinion, but where do people draw the line? Most of the information about this conflict is hearsay from sources. Now Halle is pyscho because she is going through a personal issue that millions of other divorced/separated couples are dealing with. I just don't get it.


 

 I always say that when it comes to some things ppl have to actually had been there to not pass judgement and see things from both sides.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> If you read the rest of my posts you will see that I said I have heard it from 3 other outlets. NOT Tmz. The article mentions TMZ but that is not where I have read it.
> 
> Also, I don't know what people issues are with TMZ and the Enquirer, yeah, they may not be the NYT or the Journal, but *in order for them to not get sued for Libel, their stories must have some pit of truth.....*
> 
> 
> Personally, I wish there was nothing being reported on this situation. I wish they had just handled it all quietly and never started talking to the press and releasing statements. Sad.
> 
> Blogs and new don't have anything to report unless you put something out there for them to report.


 
I agree


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I find TMZ to be more reliable than People. People just sugarcoats everything much like Ebony which is why she probably went to them with that revelation about her daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> *People just sugarcoats everything*


 
true, because they are determined to make Kim Kardashian look like Mother Teresa...


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Mmmm, interesting comments:
> Also, piggybacking on the last comment, she says Evolve like the rest of us, BUT, does America really create an environment for us to evolve in? I think not...Racism mostly, is not as OVERT as back in the day when the KKK was burning crosses in people's yards, but there is still alot of it behind closed door and hidden.
> 
> While I am not biracial, I would like to know how you guys who are, feel about this, and which race of your parents do you identify with more?


 
Yes, interesting comments, but the people are in London.  Not to say that folks in the US would/would not say the same, but I'm in the US so I'd have to have this discussion with someone from the US.

I agree with what Halle said in the article about herself & Nahla.  They are a black woman & girl who happen to have a parent that is white.  I can't relate to the demand of some to be called 'mixed' or bi-racial in general (non-government) terms as if that term is going to take away the (gasp) blackness.  Their choice, but they should not get upset when others consider them black at first (& subsequent) glance.  

What I don't believe from the article is that mess about Gabriel & the "N" word & his horror at Nahla being considered/called black.


----------



## gre8dane

Another article.  What I don't like about this one is that she "explains herself" for having Nahla with a white man & dating outside of her race.  No explanation needed.  Just love & enjoy yourself.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/0...s-race-and-interracial-romance/?iref=obinsite

As her custody battle with ex Gabriel Aubry turns ugly, Halle Berry is speaking out to the March issue of Ebony magazine about their daughter Nahla and the role that race plays in her own relationships.

The Oscar winner, whose mother is white and father is black, tells Ebony that she identifies herself as a black woman but plans to let 2 1/2-year-old Nahla  whose dad is white and French Canadian  make her own decision about her race when she's old enough.

"I'm not going to put a label on it," she says. "I had to decide for myself, and that's what she's going to have to decide  how she identifies herself in the world. And I think, largely, that will be based on how the world identifies her. That's how I identified myself."


But, Berry adds, "I feel like she's black. I'm black and I'm her mother, and I believe in the one-drop theory."

Regardless, the actress acknowledges that being biracial isn't easy.

"If you're of multiple races, you have a different challenge, a unique challenge of embracing all of who you are but still finding a way to identify yourself, and I think that's often hard for us to do," she explains. "I identify as a black woman, but I've always had to embrace my mother and the white side of who I am, too. By choosing, I've often [wondered], Well, would that make her feel like I'm invalidating her by choosing to identify more with the black side of myself?'"

Like Aubry, Berry's current boyfriend, actor Olivier Martinez, is white, but she tells Ebony love has nothing to do with skin color.

"I'm very connected to my community, and I want black people to know that I haven't abandoned them because I've had a child with a man outside of my race and I'm dating someone now outside of my race who is Spanish and French," says Berry, who has romanced men from a variety of ethnic groups.

"I have never been more clear about who I am as a black woman...the people I have dated sort of hold up a mirror to me and help me realize more of who I really am," she said. "And who I really am is a black woman who is struggling to make my race proud of me, who is struggling to move black women forward in the profession I've chosen, and those relationships have actually helped me identify myself more clearly. Not to say that I wasn't able to do that when I was married to two black men, but it certainly hasn't detracted from feeling very connected to my community, and who I really am at my core."

Berry goes on to say that "the truth is that it's taken me a long time to learn how to love myself, and color isn't really a part of what I look at when I'm deciding who I want to spend time with. I look for the soul, the person, the evolution, what he believes in, who [he is as a person] and how does it affect me in a positive way."

Divorced from athlete David Justice and singer Eric Benet, Berry has vowed to never marry again, but now says she might make an exception.

"The only reason I would is if I found somebody who proved to be on-another-level special to me," she says. "And if for some reason I felt like it would be important for Nahla and her sense of family unit. I've been married twice, and [the marriages] didn't work out. They were painful divorces, and I'm not so sure I ever want to subject myself to that kind of pain and heartbreak again. I don't know if I can."


----------



## Gatorgurl

gre8dane said:


> Another article.  What I don't like about this one is that she "explains herself" for having Nahla with a white man & dating outside of her race.  No explanation needed.  Just love & enjoy yourself.
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/0...s-race-and-interracial-romance/?iref=obinsite
> 
> As her custody battle with ex Gabriel Aubry turns ugly, Halle Berry is speaking out to the March issue of Ebony magazine about their daughter Nahla and the role that race plays in her own relationships.
> 
> The Oscar winner, whose mother is white and father is black, tells Ebony that she identifies herself as a black woman but plans to let 2 1/2-year-old Nahla  whose dad is white and French Canadian  make her own decision about her race when she's old enough.
> 
> "I'm not going to put a label on it," she says. "I had to decide for myself, and that's what she's going to have to decide  how she identifies herself in the world. And I think, largely, that will be based on how the world identifies her. That's how I identified myself."
> 
> 
> But, Berry adds, "I feel like she's black. I'm black and I'm her mother, and I believe in the one-drop theory."
> 
> Regardless, the actress acknowledges that being biracial isn't easy.
> 
> "If you're of multiple races, you have a different challenge, a unique challenge of embracing all of who you are but still finding a way to identify yourself, and I think that's often hard for us to do," she explains. "I identify as a black woman, but I've always had to embrace my mother and the white side of who I am, too. By choosing, I've often [wondered], Well, would that make her feel like I'm invalidating her by choosing to identify more with the black side of myself?'"
> 
> Like Aubry, Berry's current boyfriend, actor Olivier Martinez, is white, but she tells Ebony love has nothing to do with skin color.
> 
> "I'm very connected to my community, and I want black people to know that I haven't abandoned them because I've had a child with a man outside of my race and I'm dating someone now outside of my race who is Spanish and French," says Berry, who has romanced men from a variety of ethnic groups.
> 
> "I have never been more clear about who I am as a black woman...the people I have dated sort of hold up a mirror to me and help me realize more of who I really am," she said. "And who I really am is a black woman who is struggling to make my race proud of me, who is struggling to move black women forward in the profession I've chosen, and those relationships have actually helped me identify myself more clearly. Not to say that I wasn't able to do that when I was married to two black men, but it certainly hasn't detracted from feeling very connected to my community, and who I really am at my core."
> 
> Berry goes on to say that "the truth is that it's taken me a long time to learn how to love myself, and color isn't really a part of what I look at when I'm deciding who I want to spend time with. I look for the soul, the person, the evolution, what he believes in, who [he is as a person] and how does it affect me in a positive way."
> 
> Divorced from athlete David Justice and singer Eric Benet, Berry has vowed to never marry again, but now says she might make an exception.
> 
> "The only reason I would is if I found somebody who proved to be on-another-level special to me," she says. "And if for some reason I felt like it would be important for Nahla and her sense of family unit. I've been married twice, and [the marriages] didn't work out. They were painful divorces, and I'm not so sure I ever want to subject myself to that kind of pain and heartbreak again. I don't know if I can."


I am sorry, but she is full of crap. And she is getting annoying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a few bi-racial friends (black & white parents) that identify themselves as black.  I also have 1 bi-racial friend (asian and white parents), she identifies herself as white...


----------



## Gatorgurl

I am bi-racial. I identify myself as just a girl who likes to read. My thing with Halle is that having this article come out talking about racial identity just after she called someone a racist speaks to me of a campaign for sympathy. That is all. It seems like she is trying to get people on her side in a dispute that should have been kept out of the public eye. It is, IMO, tacky. Furthermore, if she wants to have a discourse on race and race relations, then she should do it in a constructive manner. Not when you are trying to vest custody of a kid from her father. These discussions (race relations) go on all the time on college campuses, t.v. programs, and conventions all the time. I have yet to see her face at one. I see Angela Bassett, Laurence Fishborne, Denzel Washington, and countless others engaging in that conversation because it needs to be discussed. With her, there is a motive that has nothing to do with that actual issue. I could be wrong, but after she just called the father of her child a racist, then goes on this add campaign...no words. This is tacky.


----------



## Sassys

I am bi-racial (white father, black mother) and identify myself as a black woman, only because that is what a look like.  But, when I have to put race down on a form, I either skip it or put both black and white.  Being bi-racial is a very touchy subject.  My brother and I had to constantly defend ourselves to others (more so in the black community because of our "light skin")


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> My brother and I had to constantly defend ourselves to others (more so in the black community because of our "light skin")


 
I have noticed this a lot in our community and it saddens me, that in this day and age being light skintided (as my little cousins say) is not black enough for some people.

But, my skin really crawled when Tiger Woods made up a name for his background: *caublasian - WTF*.  That, IMO, was just so childish.  Because if he ever got pulled over by the cops they aren't going to radio in and say "yeah, we have a caublasian male".  They're going to say "we have a black male".  Period. end of story!

Halle just needs to keep quiet, she's making herself sound more and more desperate (reaching) for attention in this custody case and to keep bring race up is just in poor taste.


----------



## Gatorgurl

^^I agree with everything, DC- Cutie. Very nicely stated.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was done with Woods after the caublasian comment.


----------



## lolas

Halle says she will never remarry unless the person was "at another level" & if she felt it would be important to her daughter. 
Im sorry....when you chose the father of your child doesnt this qualify the person as someone "at another level"? Is having the father in your daughters life not important to her?
Her actions contradict her words.

She wanted a child so she found a good looking "donor" that would give her a beautiful child with no regards whatsoever to the childs needs. As for the "donor"...she has hoping he would just go away. 

This was a planned child, she tried for months but it was all about her & HER wants, had it not been she would have married & started a family with the best intentions of offering this lilttle girl a chance of having 2 involved parents, and a normal upbringing.

Most women that plan & decide to have children the old fashion way try with the man they decide "is the one".:wondering Right???

So basically he was a good specimen, but not good enough to be part of his daughters life, & not worthy of marriage.She strikes me as extremely selfish.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry Out for Lunch on Beverly Blvd Today - Feb 8th


----------



## ByeKitty

gre8dane said:


> Another article.  What I don't like about this one is that she "explains herself" for having Nahla with a white man & dating outside of her race.  No explanation needed.  Just love & enjoy yourself.
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/0...s-race-and-interracial-romance/?iref=obinsite
> 
> As her custody battle with ex Gabriel Aubry turns ugly, Halle Berry is speaking out to the March issue of Ebony magazine about their daughter Nahla and the role that race plays in her own relationships.
> 
> The Oscar winner, whose mother is white and father is black, tells Ebony that she identifies herself as a black woman but plans to let 2 1/2-year-old Nahla  whose dad is white and French Canadian  make her own decision about her race when she's old enough.
> 
> "I'm not going to put a label on it," she says. "I had to decide for myself, and that's what she's going to have to decide  how she identifies herself in the world. And I think, largely, that will be based on how the world identifies her. That's how I identified myself."
> 
> 
> But, Berry adds, "I feel like she's black. I'm black and I'm her mother, and I believe in the one-drop theory."
> 
> Regardless, the actress acknowledges that being biracial isn't easy.
> 
> "If you're of multiple races, you have a different challenge, a unique challenge of embracing all of who you are but still finding a way to identify yourself, and I think that's often hard for us to do," she explains. "I identify as a black woman, but I've always had to embrace my mother and the white side of who I am, too. By choosing, I've often [wondered], Well, would that make her feel like I'm invalidating her by choosing to identify more with the black side of myself?'"
> 
> Like Aubry, Berry's current boyfriend, actor Olivier Martinez, is white, but she tells Ebony love has nothing to do with skin color.
> 
> "I'm very connected to my community, and I want black people to know that I haven't abandoned them because I've had a child with a man outside of my race and I'm dating someone now outside of my race who is Spanish and French," says Berry, who has romanced men from a variety of ethnic groups.
> 
> "I have never been more clear about who I am as a black woman...the people I have dated sort of hold up a mirror to me and help me realize more of who I really am," she said. "And who I really am is a black woman who is struggling to make my race proud of me, who is struggling to move black women forward in the profession I've chosen, and those relationships have actually helped me identify myself more clearly. Not to say that I wasn't able to do that when I was married to two black men, but it certainly hasn't detracted from feeling very connected to my community, and who I really am at my core."
> 
> Berry goes on to say that "the truth is that it's taken me a long time to learn how to love myself, and color isn't really a part of what I look at when I'm deciding who I want to spend time with. I look for the soul, the person, the evolution, what he believes in, who [he is as a person] and how does it affect me in a positive way."
> 
> Divorced from athlete David Justice and singer Eric Benet, Berry has vowed to never marry again, but now says she might make an exception.
> 
> "The only reason I would is if I found somebody who proved to be on-another-level special to me," she says. "And if for some reason I felt like it would be important for Nahla and her sense of family unit. I've been married twice, and [the marriages] didn't work out. They were painful divorces, and I'm not so sure I ever want to subject myself to that kind of pain and heartbreak again. I don't know if I can."


Another article (fadedyouthblog) said she said the following:

_"I feel like shes black. Im black and Im her mother and I believe in the one-drop theory, Halle says.

The one-drop rule was used during segregation to describe anyone who wasnt 100% Caucasian."_
If that's true, that's just stupid.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I have noticed this a lot in our community and it saddens me, that in this day and age being light skintided (as my little cousins say) is not black enough for some people.
> 
> But, my skin really crawled when Tiger Woods made up a name for his background: *caublasian - WTF*. That, IMO, was just so childish. Because if he ever got pulled over by the cops they aren't going to radio in and say "yeah, we have a caublasian male". They're going to say "we have a black male". Period. end of story!
> 
> Halle just needs to keep quiet, she's making herself sound more and more desperate (reaching) for attention in this custody case and to keep bring race up is just in poor taste.


 
Yeah, I wanted to smack Tiger for that one. I am 35 and still have issue with people and my light skin. My cousin admitted to me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't like me growing up because I had light skin, which she assumed meant I was a snob and she has dark skin. She admitted she was wrong for it and we are like sisters now. I was shocked that she would judge me for that, but I am so use to it now, that it doesn't "sting" as much. 

I once had a co-worker come into my office and say to me "The reason why you are going to make it in this company is because you are like one of them". I did not understand what he meant, so I asked him to explain. He said, "You know, because you are light skin, whites will always accept you". I was furious at his comment and asked him to leave my office. I am so tired of the "dark skin/light skin "School Daze" mentality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> Another article (fadedyouthblog) said she said the following:
> 
> _"I feel like shes black. Im black and Im her mother and I believe in the one-drop theory, Halle says._
> 
> _The one-drop rule was used during segregation to describe anyone who wasnt 100% Caucasian."_
> If that's true, that's just stupid.


 
yes, this was the theory.  again, sad to see people still going by the one drop or even the brown paper bag test...  Hell, I wonder if folk still trying to 'pass'..


----------



## print*model

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was done with Woods after the caublasian comment.


 
Exactly!  What kind of horse sh*t is THAT?!  I have no use for people who think like him.


----------



## gre8dane

Gatorgurl said:


> I am bi-racial. I identify myself as just a girl who likes to read. My thing with Halle is that having this article come out talking about racial identity just after she called someone a racist speaks to me of a campaign for sympathy. That is all. *It seems like she is trying to get people on her side in a dispute that should have been kept out of the public eye.* It is, IMO, tacky. Furthermore, if she wants to have a discourse on race and race relations, then she should do it in a constructive manner. Not when you are trying to vest custody of a kid from her father. These discussions (race relations) go on all the time on college campuses, t.v. programs, and conventions all the time. I have yet to see her face at one. I see Angela Bassett, Laurence Fishborne, Denzel Washington, and countless others engaging in that conversation because it needs to be discussed. With her, there is a motive that has nothing to do with that actual issue. I could be wrong, but after she just called the father of her child a racist, then goes on this add campaign...no words. This is tacky.


 
I'm quite sure the interview was conducted months ago before all of the recent events were stirred up.  I don't see a motive as one has nothing to do with the other, but will now because people are going to be quick to relate the two.  And unless it deals with their own personal situation or Hollywood, I don't look to Halle, Angela, Laurence or Denzel for conversations on race relations.  They are famous names to pull people in & listen, but to be on the panel, nope.



DC-Cutie said:


> I have noticed this a lot in our community and it saddens me, that in this day and age *being light skintided (as my little cousins say) is not black enough for some people*.
> But, my skin really crawled when Tiger Woods made up a name for his background: *caublasian - WTF*. *That, IMO, was just so childish*. Because if he ever got pulled over by the cops they aren't going to radio in and say "yeah, we have a caublasian male". They're going to say "we have a black male". Period. end of story!


 
Yeah, light-skinnded.  That needs to stop being perpetuated in the homes as well as on tv, etc.  Just like we need to see more black folk on tv that are not the criminal and just period, we need to see the full color spectrum.  That is not just limited to the black community.

As for Tiger Woods, I remember the interview somewhat, but didn't he coin the caublanasian as a child, as a play on the colors he saw in his family?  So yes it is childish.  Then, if I remember correctly, he was called the N-word & tied up in Kindergarten so I don't doubt that he learned & knows/believes he is black & if he forgot somewhat, the past couple of years were certainly a big reminder.  



ByeKitty said:


> Another article (fadedyouthblog) said she said the following:
> _"I feel like shes black. Im black and Im her mother and I believe in the one-drop theory, Halle says._
> _The one-drop rule was used during segregation to describe anyone who wasnt 100% Caucasian."_
> If that's true, that's just stupid.


 
I don't see how that is stupid if it is reality.  Halle is black, why wouldn't she feel her daughter is black and will be treated or consider herself as black in the future as well?


----------



## simona7

lolas said:


> Halle says she will never remarry unless the person was "at another level" & if she felt it would be important to her daughter.
> Im sorry....when you chose the father of your child doesnt this qualify the person as someone "at another level"? Is having the father in your daughters life not important to her?
> Her actions contradict her words.
> 
> She wanted a child so she found a good looking "donor" that would give her a beautiful child with no regards whatsoever to the childs needs. As for the "donor"...she has hoping he would just go away.
> 
> This was a planned child, she tried for months but it was all about her & HER wants, had it not been she would have married & started a family with the best intentions of offering this lilttle girl a chance of having 2 involved parents, and a normal upbringing.
> 
> Most women that plan & decide to have children the old fashion way try with the man they decide "is the one".:wondering Right???
> 
> So basically he was a good specimen, but not good enough to be part of his daughters life, & not worthy of marriage.She strikes me as extremely selfish.



:true:


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Yes, interesting comments, but the people are in London. Not to say that folks in the US would/would not say the same, but I'm in the US so I'd have to have this discussion with someone from the US.
> 
> I agree with what Halle said in the article about herself & Nahla. They are a black woman & girl who happen to have a parent that is white. I can't relate to the demand of some to be called 'mixed' or bi-racial in general (non-government) terms as if that term is going to take away the (gasp) blackness. Their choice, but they should not get upset when others consider them black at first (& subsequent) glance.
> 
> *What I don't believe from the article is that mess about Gabriel & the "N" word & his horror at Nahla being considered/called black*.


 

I agree. I think all that is exaggerated. Cause it would make no sense for him to feel that way, yet be with Halle as long as he as and have a baby.


----------



## Ladybug09

I agree about the over explanation.

also, the part I find contradictory is that she says she looks at the soul, not the color of a man, but if what she 'says' is true of Gabriel now, she didn't look at his soul deep/hard enough.

Hence why I think she's lying about him.



gre8dane said:


> Another article. What I don't like about this one is that she "explains herself" for having Nahla with a white man & dating outside of her race. No explanation needed. Just love & enjoy yourself.
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/0...s-race-and-interracial-romance/?iref=obinsite
> 
> As her custody battle with ex Gabriel Aubry turns ugly, Halle Berry is speaking out to the March issue of Ebony magazine about their daughter Nahla and the role that race plays in her own relationships.
> 
> The Oscar winner, whose mother is white and father is black, tells Ebony that she identifies herself as a black woman but plans to let 2 1/2-year-old Nahla  whose dad is white and French Canadian  make her own decision about her race when she's old enough.
> 
> "I'm not going to put a label on it," she says. "I had to decide for myself, and that's what she's going to have to decide  how she identifies herself in the world. And I think, largely, that will be based on how the world identifies her. That's how I identified myself."
> 
> 
> But, Berry adds, "I feel like she's black. I'm black and I'm her mother, and I believe in the one-drop theory."
> 
> Regardless, the actress acknowledges that being biracial isn't easy.
> 
> "If you're of multiple races, you have a different challenge, a unique challenge of embracing all of who you are but still finding a way to identify yourself, and I think that's often hard for us to do," she explains. "I identify as a black woman, but I've always had to embrace my mother and the white side of who I am, too. By choosing, I've often [wondered], Well, would that make her feel like I'm invalidating her by choosing to identify more with the black side of myself?'"
> 
> Like Aubry, Berry's current boyfriend, actor Olivier Martinez, is white, but she tells Ebony love has nothing to do with skin color.
> 
> "I'm very connected to my community, and I want black people to know that I haven't abandoned them because I've had a child with a man outside of my race and I'm dating someone now outside of my race who is Spanish and French," says Berry, who has romanced men from a variety of ethnic groups.
> 
> "I have never been more clear about who I am as a black woman...the people I have dated sort of hold up a mirror to me and help me realize more of who I really am," she said. "And who I really am is a black woman who is struggling to make my race proud of me, who is struggling to move black women forward in the profession I've chosen, and those relationships have actually helped me identify myself more clearly. Not to say that I wasn't able to do that when I was married to two black men, but it certainly hasn't detracted from feeling very connected to my community, and who I really am at my core."
> 
> *Berry goes on to say that "the truth is that it's taken me a long time to learn how to love myself, and color isn't really a part of what I look at when I'm deciding who I want to spend time with. I look for the soul, the person, the evolution, what he believes in, who [he is as a person] and how does it affect me in a positive way."*
> 
> Divorced from athlete David Justice and singer Eric Benet, Berry has vowed to never marry again, but now says she might make an exception.
> 
> "The only reason I would is if I found somebody who proved to be on-another-level special to me," she says. "And if for some reason I felt like it would be important for Nahla and her sense of family unit. I've been married twice, and [the marriages] didn't work out. They were painful divorces, and I'm not so sure I ever want to subject myself to that kind of pain and heartbreak again. I don't know if I can."


----------



## Ladybug09

While I do agree that the timing of this discussion off, Halle has always talked about race, her race, etc in most, if not ALL of her interviews. I just think that the topic is more touchy now because of the situation she is involved in.




Gatorgurl said:


> I am bi-racial. I identify myself as just a girl who likes to read. My thing with Halle is that having this article come out talking about racial identity just after she called someone a racist speaks to me of a campaign for sympathy. That is all. It seems like she is trying to get people on her side in a dispute that should have been kept out of the public eye. It is, IMO, tacky. Furthermore, if she wants to have a discourse on race and race relations, then she should do it in a constructive manner. Not when you are trying to vest custody of a kid from her father. These discussions (race relations) go on all the time on college campuses, t.v. programs, and conventions all the time. I have yet to see her face at one. I see Angela Bassett, Laurence Fishborne, Denzel Washington, and countless others engaging in that conversation because it needs to be discussed. With her, there is a motive that has nothing to do with that actual issue. I could be wrong, but after she just called the father of her child a racist, then goes on this add campaign...no words. This is tacky.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dc-cutie said:


> i have noticed this a lot in our community and it saddens me, that in this day and age being light skintided (as my little cousins say) is not black enough for some people.
> 
> But, my skin really crawled when tiger woods made up a name for his background: *caublasian - wtf*. That, imo, was just so childish. Because if he ever got pulled over by the cops they aren't going to radio in and say "yeah, we have a caublasian male". They're going to say "we have a black male". Period. End of story!
> 
> *halle just needs to keep quiet, she's making herself sound more and more desperate (reaching) for attention in this custody case and to keep bring race up is just in poor taste.*


 

i agree!!


----------



## Ladybug09

yep, I just said this in another post. Hence why she is making no send and it lead people NOT to believe her.



lolas said:


> Halle says she will never remarry unless the person was "at another level" & if she felt it would be important to her daughter.
> Im sorry....when you chose the father of your child doesnt this qualify the person as someone "at another level"? Is having the father in your daughters life not important to her?
> *Her actions contradict her wor*ds.
> 
> She wanted a child so she found a good looking "donor" that would give her a beautiful child with no regards whatsoever to the childs needs. As for the "donor"...she has hoping he would just go away.
> 
> This was a planned child, she tried for months but it was all about her & HER wants, had it not been she would have married & started a family with the best intentions of offering this lilttle girl a chance of having 2 involved parents, and a normal upbringing.
> 
> Most women that plan & decide to have children the old fashion way try with the man they decide "is the one".:wondering Right???
> 
> So basically he was a good specimen, but not good enough to be part of his daughters life, & not worthy of marriage.She strikes me as extremely selfish.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My daughter is bi-racial black and hispanic but one would not think she was black looking at her. I was surprised when she filled in Black as her race at the doctors office. I always thought she would choose both that's what I've always done


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry Out for Lunch on Beverly Blvd Today - Feb 8th


 

nice bag!


----------



## ByeKitty

gre8dane said:


> I don't see how that is stupid if it is reality.  Halle is black, why wouldn't she feel her daughter is black and will be treated or consider herself as black in the future as well?


In my opinion, if someone has one black and one white parent, they're both black and white... I think the "one drop" theory Halle uses is dated.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I wanted to smack Tiger for that one. I am 35 and still have issue with people and my light skin. *My cousin admitted to me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't like me growing up because I had light skin,* which she assumed meant I was a snob and she has dark skin. She admitted she was wrong for it and we are like sisters now. I was shocked that she would judge me for that, but I am so use to it now, that it doesn't "sting" as much.
> 
> I once had a co-worker come into my office and say to me "The reason why you are going to make it in this company is because you are like one of them". I did not understand what he meant, so I asked him to explain. He said, "You know, because you are light skin, whites will always accept you". I was furious at his comment and asked him to leave my office. I am so tired of the "dark skin/light skin "School Daze" mentality.


 
 my daughter has experienced this



DC-Cutie said:


> yes, this was the theory. again, *sad to see people still going by the one drop* or even the brown paper bag test... Hell, I wonder if folk still trying to 'pass'..


 
I thought this is how the gov came up with how to classify who is black and who is not


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> I don't see how that is stupid if it is reality. Halle is black, why wouldn't she feel her daughter is black and will be treated or consider herself as black in the future as well?


 

:true:


----------



## Ladybug09

I am fair skinned, (not bi-racial, yet many people question me and think I am) and yes it is sad, but I do sense getting treated differently sometimes (not within my family). Girls will snub you, cause they think 'You're" the snob, or people feel they can be more free to say things around you. It's crazy, I know.



Sassys said:


> Yeah, I wanted to smack Tiger for that one. I am 35 and still have issue with people and my light skin. My cousin admitted to me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't like me growing up because I had light skin, which she assumed meant I was a snob and she has dark skin. She admitted she was wrong for it and we are like sisters now. I was shocked that she would judge me for that, but I am so use to it now, that it doesn't "sting" as much.
> 
> I once had a co-worker come into my office and say to me "The reason why you are going to make it in this company is because you are like one of them". I did not understand what he meant, so I asked him to explain. He said, "You know, because you are light skin, whites will always accept you". I was furious at his comment and asked him to leave my office. I am so tired of the "dark skin/light skin "School Daze" mentality.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry Out for Lunch on Beverly Blvd Today - Feb 8th


 
Halle always has some of the nicest handbags and sunnies.
I really like her sweater as well. I  her style.
Glad to finally see her out and about again. She's lookin' great as always.


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> I am fair skinned, (not bi-racial, yet many people question me and think I am) and yes it is sad, but I do sense getting treated differently sometimes (not within my family). Girls will snub you, cause they think 'You're" the snob, or people feel they can be more free to say things around you. It's crazy, I know.


 
Ditto.  My mother is I suppose, tri-racial? (half black/half white mother, half black/half Native American father) and my father is black.  But my mother pretty much spit me out so people often assume I am or they assume I am Cuban or Dominican.  But my mother identifies herself as black, my grandmother identified herself as black.  Those were different times obviously... but you would think with the rainbow of colors we all come in (not just black people) in this day and age it wouldn't be an issue any more.

Who knows what is true and what is not, but the way this is being handled is dispicable.  This is your child.  If all you wanted was a sperm donor, why would you put up with someone who insulted you with racial slurs?  Why are you disgracing YOUR CHILD'S FATHER in the media??  That is just really selfish.  If she wanted complete and sole parental rights of her child why didn't she just have Gabriel sign something BEFORE trying to have a child with him or find someone who would.  He is not the only good looking man on the planet if that was all the criteria.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> In my opinion, if someone has one black and one white parent, they're both black and white... I think the "one drop" theory Halle uses is dated.


I agree. Hitler used the same determination to exterminate the Jews.

Maybe it's time the "one drop"  theory be put to rest.


----------



## White Orchid

The only good judgment this woman seems to have is when it comes to the realms of fashion and accessories.  I'll still come here to peruse what she's wearing but I'm finding her more and more dispicable the more I read about the real Halle Berry.  I knew she was too good looking to be true.

Poor Nahla.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree. I think all that is exaggerated. Cause it would make no sense for him to feel that way, yet be with Halle as long as he as and have a baby.


 
I agree that while Halle is likely severely exagerrating claims that Gabriel is racist, it's not unheard of for a white man to engage in a relationship with and sex with a black woman and still view her as inferior. It's happened so often in history.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BudgetBeauty said:


> I agree that while Halle is likely severely exagerrating claims that Gabriel is racist, it's not unheard of for a white man to engage in a relationship with and sex with a black woman and still view her as inferior. It's happened so often in history.


 

very true!


----------



## Ladybug09

true...can't dispute that.


----------



## bisousx

We can all agree that Tiger is an idiot, but can someone explains their thoughts on why his "caublasian" comment is considered stupid? Just want to get some insight on that...


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> We can all agree that Tiger is an idiot, but can someone explains their thoughts on why his "caublasian" comment is considered stupid? Just want to get some insight on that...


 
because to makeup a name/term for your racial background is just stupid, IMO.  Like I said, people see a black man, not a caublasian.  That term isn't on any census forms!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> because to makeup a name/term for your racial background is just stupid, IMO. Like I said, people see a black man, not a caublasian. That term isn't on any census forms!


 
Agree! Tiger can call himself whatever he likes, but society sees him as a black man period.


----------



## solange

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe it's time the "one drop"  theory be put to rest.



While I see the idealistic merits of this statement, greater society is not going to treat someone with whatever traceable fraction of African ancestry in America as whatever he or she feels like writing down on a census. That person's going to be seen as "black" or at least "other." Sadly, while it would be loathe to publicly admit it, that's still ingrained in the general American subconscious. Individuals have moved past. Greater society should take you ladies' cues and (actually, truly) do the same.


----------



## solange

DC-Cutie said:


> because to makeup a name/term for your racial background is just stupid, IMO.  Like I said, people see a black man, not a caublasian.  That term isn't on any census forms!


:afrocool: Well said.


----------



## ByeKitty

solange said:


> While I see the idealistic merits of this statement, greater society is not going to treat someone with whatever traceable fraction of African ancestry in America as whatever he or she feels like writing down on a census. That person's going to be seen as "black" or at least "other." Sadly, while it would be loathe to publicly admit it, that's still ingrained in the general American subconscious. Individuals have moved past. Greater society should take you ladies' cues and (actually, truly) do the same.


I probably can't relate because I'm European and black people aren't the "issue" here...
Here (not to me though, but this is the case) it's Middle Eastern people that are frowned upon.
So I do kind of understand what the attitude towards black people in the US might be like. But I don't get it, iyKWIM...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Agree! Tiger can call himself whatever he likes, but society sees him as a black man period.


 

yep, (the black man he *DOESN'T* want to be).


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I probably can't relate because I'm European and black people aren't the "issue" here...
> Here (not to me though, but this is the case) it's Middle Eastern people that are frowned upon.
> So I do kind of understand what the attitude towards black people in the US might be like. But I don't get it, iyKWIM...


 

Kitty, I think the main thing that magnifies the issue with AAmer here in the US vs ME in Europe is the historical foundation that all of these issues have been built upon and the length of that historical foundation. If this were a current event or just a recent phenomena, it would not be that big of an issue.


----------



## gre8dane

ByeKitty said:


> In my opinion, if someone has one black and one white parent, they're both black and white... I think the "one drop" theory Halle uses is dated.





Jayne1 said:


> Maybe it's time the "one drop" theory be put to rest.


 
However archaic the term "One Drop Rule" sounds, Halle would sound crazy if she said she is white.  And she would be vilified for such a statement.



DC-Cutie said:


> because to makeup a name/term for your racial background is just stupid, IMO. Like I said, people see a black man, not a caublasian. That term isn't on any census forms!





Sassys said:


> Agree! Tiger can call himself whatever he likes, but society sees him as a black man period.


 
Again, I vaguely remember the interview, but he made the term up when he was a child to describe himself based on what he saw on his mother & father's side of the family.  Has he called himself this as a man?  

Whatever his insistence to be seen as more than black, I'm sure he knows well enough that he is seen as black, especially being Earl Woods' son.  I'm sure EW had plenty to tell Tiger since EW was an Army officer soon after the Army integrated.     



ByeKitty said:


> I probably can't relate because I'm European and black people aren't the "issue" here...


 
I've always wondered how much an "issue" blacks would be in Europe if Prince William or any of the other European royals dated & became engaged to someone like Halle or darker.


----------



## Ladybug09

There is a Europen royalty who married a black woman, I will look it up. She is from the US and very pretty.

ETA: Here is the link.

http://blog.blackwomenineurope.com/2008/04/21/the-black-princess-in-liechtenstein/

http://afropanavisions.com/princessangelabrown.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Angela_of_Liechtenstein

Her Serene Highness Princess Angela of Liechtenstein


----------



## print*model

Ladybug09 said:


> yep, (the black man he *DOESN'T* want to be).


 
Right!  I remember a few years back when Kelly Tilghman was suspended from the Golf Channel for making a statement about how new golfers wanting to take Tiger on in a game may want to "lynch him in the back alley".  Everyone was offended EXCEPT for me and Tiger Woods.  He wasn't offended by what she said because he doesn't think he's black.  And I wasn't offended by what she said because he doesn't think he's black.  In fact, I was MORE offended by his NOT being offended.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yikes, someone REALLY said that!!!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Tiger is lucky his money and talent are a buffer. Imagine if he did not have those factors and still walked around believing what he did. He'd have a huge reality check coming his way at some point.


----------



## print*model

Ladybug09 said:


> Yikes, someone REALLY said that!!!!!


 
She sure did!  Supposedly, she and Tiger had been friends for quite some time and she said she really didn't mean anything by it.  Whether she meant it or not, I really don't know.  Nor do I care.  He didn't.  So why should I?  LOL!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FullyLoaded said:


> Tiger is lucky his money and talent are a buffer. Imagine if he did not have those factors and still walked around believing what he did. He'd have a huge reality check coming his way at some point.


----------



## FullyLoaded

print*model said:


> She sure did! Supposedly, she and Tiger had been friends for quite some time and she said she really didn't mean anything by it. Whether she meant it or not, I really don't know. Nor do I care. He didn't. So why should I? LOL!


 
Even if it didn't bother him, he should have corrected her. How disrespectful. I wonder how his father felt hearing that comment. He should have been pissed for his black father and ancestors, even if he himself isn't black. :censor:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think European Royalty is much more relaxed and laid back than the Queen Mum and her crew...  




Ladybug09 said:


> There is a Europen royalty who married a black woman, I will look it up. She is from the US and very pretty.
> 
> ETA: Here is the link.
> 
> http://blog.blackwomenineurope.com/2008/04/21/the-black-princess-in-liechtenstein/
> 
> http://afropanavisions.com/princessangelabrown.aspx
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Angela_of_Liechtenstein
> 
> Her Serene Highness Princess Angela of Liechtenstein


----------



## Ladybug09

I would agree.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> There is a Europen royalty who married a black woman, I will look it up. She is from the US and very pretty.
> 
> ETA: Here is the link.
> 
> http://blog.blackwomenineurope.com/2008/04/21/the-black-princess-in-liechtenstein/
> 
> http://afropanavisions.com/princessangelabrown.aspx
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Angela_of_Liechtenstein
> 
> Her Serene Highness Princess Angela of Liechtenstein


 
  Thanks for the info!  I was referring to a royal higher up the 'royal chain' like a crown prince or one his siblings!  Damn, good to know.  So there is a Black princess & a former Asian princess (now countess) in European royalty!



print*model said:


> Right! I remember a few years back when Kelly Tilghman was suspended from the Golf Channel for making a statement about how new golfers wanting to take Tiger on in a game may want to "lynch him in the back alley". Everyone was offended EXCEPT for me and Tiger Woods. He wasn't offended by what she said because he doesn't think he's black. And I wasn't offended by what she said because he doesn't think he's black. In fact, I was MORE offended by *his NOT being offended*.


 
How do you know he was not offended?  Just like he was 'not' offended when Zoeller called Tiger a 'little boy' who would, of course, choose fried chicken & collard greens for the Masters champions' dinner?  Just because Tiger (& his father) did not call on Al Sharpton & Jesse Jackson & organize protests to handle those two, & other, situations does not mean he was not offended; he just did not react the typical way.  Some would say that he had the best reaction by winning and making $$$$$$$ despite the ignorance that surrounds him.


----------



## print*model

gre8dane said:


> How do you know he was not offended? Just like he was 'not' offended when Zoeller called Tiger a 'little boy' who would, of course, choose fried chicken & collard greens for the Masters champions' dinner? Just because Tiger (& his father) did not call on Al Sharpton & Jesse Jackson & organize protests to handle those two, & other, situations does not mean he was not offended; he just did not react the typical way. Some would say that he had the best reaction by winning and making $$$$$$$ despite the ignorance that surrounds him.


 
I know he wasn't offended based on his reaction to what she said: 

Taken from Golf.com:

For his part Tiger was quick to forgive and forget, saying through his agent, Mark Steinberg, that the incident was a "nonissue" and later releasing a statement that said, "Regardless of the choice of words used, we know unequivocally that there was no ill intent in her comments." ​ 
To him, it was a "nonissue" because he does not identify himself as being someone who actually would find what she said about him offensive (a black man). Much like it would be a "nonissue" had she said it about a white man or any other race that never had lynching as a part of their history. He honestly didn't think that what she said about him applied to him. In his mind, he's not black. He's Caublasian. And I guess lynching is a foreign concept to those who are Caublasian. LOL!​ 
And despite popular opinion, calling on Al and Jessie and organizing protests is NOT the "typical" way people react to situations like this. I have found that most people deal with racist ignorance very intelligently and all on their own. Al and Jessie are not the voice of the black race. ​


----------



## gre8dane

print*model said:


> I know he wasn't offended based on his reaction to what she said:
> 
> Taken from Golf.com:
> 
> For his part Tiger was quick to forgive and forget, saying through his agent, Mark Steinberg, that the incident was a "nonissue" and later releasing a statement that said, "Regardless of the choice of words used, we know unequivocally that there was no ill intent in her comments." ​
> To him, it was a "nonissue" because he does not identify himself as being someone who actually would find what she said about him offensive (a black man). Much like it would be a "nonissue" had she said it about a white man or any other race that never had lynching as a part of their history. He honestly didn't think that what she said about him applied to him. In his mind, he's not black. He's Caublasian. And I guess lynching is a foreign concept to those who are Caublasian. LOL!​
> 
> And despite popular opinion, calling on Al and Jessie and organizing protests is NOT the "typical" way people react to situations like this. I have found that most people deal with racist ignorance very intelligently and all on their own. Al and Jessie are not the voice of the black race. ​


 
That was a statement for the public, to put the issue at rest before it spun out of control with the 'typical' appearances of Sharpton & Jackson on news talk shows.  Agree that they are definitely not the voice of black folk, but, unfortunately, the news shows seem to regard them as such.  Tiger's statement did what it was supposed to do, stay unemotional to take the focus off of him & the golf world where he makes his money.  I'm sure the comment stung, but he chose not to address it publicly like many wanted him to do.  (I know I did simply because I TIRE of public announcers who feel they can say anything only to merely follow it up with an apology to wipe the slate clean.)  Although he seemed dismissive, I would hope he understands that a Caublanasian, black, Asian & white all have lynching in their history, of course blacks more than others.  ~75% of documented lynchings were of blacks with whites, Asians & other immigrants in the last 25%.  (Numbers may be different now due to better research).  Maybe one day when he is retired, he will address the comments said about him & his subsequent statements on a more personal level. 

Not to hijack the Halle thread & make it about Tiger, but it is so interesting that in this thread alone, Halle is called crazy for referring to the One Drop Rule when describing herself & Nahla, while Tiger is blasted for going beyond the One Drop Rule when he shared the Caublanasian term he coined as a child to describe himself.  Damned if you do, Damned if you don't.  Either way, I'm not going to argue with someone about how they want to describe their race, I just call it the way I see it.  I see Tiger as a black man with an Asian mother & Halle as a black woman with a white mother and black daughter.  Simple.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry have called a truce -- for now -- in their bitter custody battle over their two-and-a-half-year-old daughter, Nahla.

It's not exactly peace, but it's not all-out war either, and that's a development that's good for everyone involved, a source close to the situation tells RadarOnline.com exclusively.

Halle is not going to seek sole custody of Nahla, the source says, adding that legal threats have been flying behind the scenes.

Several negative items about Aubry have appeared in the media recently, and Halle released a statement through her rep, saying she was "concerned" for her child's well being while she was in Gabriel's care.

Other accusations, attributed to friends of Halle's and a former business partner of Aubrey's, were that Gabriel had used the 'N word'. One report said he was verbally abusive to the 44-year-old Oscar winning actress during their five year relationship.

"I think Halle started realizing that things were getting out of control," the source tells RadarOnline.com. "It was just getting too nasty and too public."

Halle Berry Says Daughter Nahla 'Is Black'

Sources say that neither Halle nor Gabriel want to fight this battle in public. They stopped talking to each other as the war hit its most intense peak but now they have resumed speaking again.

"Gabriel has not responded to the allegations that have been made against him," one source told RadarOnline.com. "His thing has always been that he will save the truth and fight, if needs be, in the privacy of family court, where no cameras or press are allowed.

"Gabriel and Halle even resumed talking again last week, and it seems that Halle is going to be making it easier for Gabriel to spend time with Nahla, which has been a sticking point between the two up till now.

"Hopefully this is the start of the two of them being able to form some kind of workable co-parenting relationship for the sake of their daughter.

Halle is determined to do whatever is best for Nahla, according to sources, and also wants to contain her disagreement with Gabriel to a closed courtroom.


----------



## Ladybug09

truce----thank goodness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

> "I think Halle started realizing that things were getting out of control," the source tells RadarOnline.com. "It was just getting too nasty and too public."



did she realize this before or after she made her public statements?  because if memory serves me correctly, SHE started it.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> did she realize this before or after she made her public statements?  because if memory serves me correctly, SHE started it.




Right!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> did she realize this before or after she made her public statements?  because if memory serves me correctly, SHE started it.





giiiiirl.................you took the words right out of my mouth!!!!   DON'T TRUST HER GABRIEL!!!!!!!!  obviously her little plan did not work as well as she thought it would so NOW she wants a truce!!!!!!!!!!!!  DON'T TRUST HER GABRIEL!!!!!!!!  i hope he at the very least makes sure that his name is added to her birth certificate as the father!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope they are able to work things out for their daughter and keep the decisions made behind closed doors. I wish them the best.


----------



## karo

Good for them and especially to their little daughter. I hope they can act like adults without stuff like this.


----------



## carvedwords

I really hope they can work something out for their daughter.  This needs to stay private and hopefully Halle has learned from this!


----------



## la miss

Thank goodness she has come to her senses. I hope they can work things out privately so the baby can spend sufficient time with her father.


----------



## Nishi621

I'm sorry, I used to love Halle now she just disgusts me!!! Halle is half white, Aubrey is white, how is the child full on black?  I know she is now saying she goes by this "one drop" rule, what a slap in the face to her white mother who raised her and who she supposedly loves so much and has such respect for. UGH! And, why oh why doe she claim abuse at the end of every relationship?

Oh, and Halle is biracial, s his daughter, give me a break!


----------



## solange

Nishi621 said:


> I'm sorry, I used to love Halle now she just disgusts me!!! Halle is half white, Aubrey is white, how is the child full on black?  I know she is now saying she goes by this "one drop" rule, what a slap in the face to her white mother who raised her and who she supposedly loves so much and has such respect for. UGH! And, why oh why doe she claim abuse at the end of every relationship?
> 
> Oh, and Halle is biracial, s his daughter, give me a break!



Every African American is bi- tri- octi-racial.  A lot of people also find "biracial" an offensive term, like "mulatto."


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

solange said:


> Every African American is bi- tri- octi-racial. A lot of people also find "biracial" an offensive term, like "mulatto."


----------



## la miss

Nishi621 said:


> I'm sorry, I used to love Halle now she just disgusts me!!! Halle is half white, Aubrey is white, how is the child full on black?  I know she is now saying she goes by this "one drop" rule, what a slap in the face to her white mother who raised her and who she supposedly loves so much and has such respect for. UGH! And, why oh why doe she claim abuse at the end of every relationship?
> 
> Oh, and Halle is biracial, s his daughter, give me a break!



I can't stand her anymore either. The way she handled the custody turned me off to the point I don't even want to see her in ads anymore.

But I agree with what others have pointed out. Full on black people are extremely rare in America. Almost all black Americans are multiracial to varying degrees but society uses the shortcut label of African American or black to cover pretty much everybody who has some perceptible African ancestry. That's how Barack ***** became the first black president. Lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> I'm sorry, I used to love Halle now she just disgusts me!!! Halle is half white, Aubrey is white, how is the child full on black? I know she is now saying she goes by this "one drop" rule, what a slap in the face to her white mother who raised her and who she supposedly loves so much and has such respect for. UGH! And, why oh why doe she claim abuse at the end of every relationship?
> 
> Oh, and Halle is biracial, s his daughter, give me a break!


 
Ultimately the way the WORLD sees her, they aren't going to look at Nahla and say, "oh, look at that little cute Bi-racial (insert your preferred term) child. ...They are going to say, "oh, look at that cute little *Black* child". This is where many mix/bi/whatever term you use people people get hurt...cause they find that those who think of themselves as White are normally not viewed at that, nor Accepted as that. They usually tend to get more acceptance/inclusion from the Black community (yes, I know this is not ALWAYS the case, but is more so than not the case) than the White community.

I've had biracial friends who have had a hard time being accepted by either race as they were considered 'not Black/White enough' for the respective race. Then let's not even throw in the monkey wrench of skin lightness/darkness and Hair texture, that just takes it even to another level.

Like the elements Earth Wind and Fire say, "That's the way of the World". We would ALL like to live in our own little bubble's but our perception is definitely NOT the reality.

ETA2: All biracial but they = Black
Lenny Kravitiz
Lisa Bonet
Zoe Kravitiz 
Esperanza Spaulding
Zoe Saldana
Rashida Jones (name black, she may not look much black, but yep, she's Black)
(Did you know Slash from Gun and Roses is Black) Yep he is!)


I could come up with a whole list, but that would be all of hollywood and exhaustive.

ETA: Just a thought, If half and/or one fourth white people whould be considered White, then how come it is still difficult get White families to adopt these children? Many white families will adopt an Asian child before a bi-racial child and I do believe that because they are Not considered White.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ add that Wentworth fella & Kimora to the list.



> Ultimately the way the WORLD sees her, they aren't going to look at Nahla and say, "oh, look at that little cute Bi-racial (insert your preferred term) child. ...They are going to say, "oh, look at that cute little Black child".



I say this all the time and it's the truth...


----------



## Nishi621

Ladybug09 said:


> Ultimately the way the WORLD sees her, they aren't going to look at Nahla and say, "oh, look at that little cute Bi-racial (insert your preferred term) child. ...They are going to say, "oh, look at that cute little *Black* child". This is where many mix/bi/whatever term you use people people get hurt...cause they find that those who think of themselves as White are normally not viewed at that, nor Accepted as that. They usually tend to get more acceptance/inclusion from the Black community (yes, I know this is not ALWAYS the case, but is more so than not the case) than the White community.
> 
> I've had biracial friends who have had a hard time being accepted by either race as they were considered 'not Black/White enough' for the respective race. Then let's not even throw in the monkey wrench of skin lightness/darkness and Hair texture, that just takes it even to another level.
> 
> Like the elements Earth Wind and Fire say, "That's the way of the World". We would ALL like to live in our own little bubble's but our perception is definitely NOT the reality.
> 
> ETA2: All biracial but they = Black
> Lenny Kravitiz
> Lisa Bonet
> Zoe Kravitiz
> Esperanza Spaulding
> Zoe Saldana
> Rashida Jones (name black, she may not look much black, but yep, she's Black)
> (Did you know Slash from Gun and Roses is Black) Yep he is!)
> 
> 
> I could come up with a whole list, but that would be all of hollywood and exhaustive.
> 
> ETA: Just a thought, If half and/or one fourth white people whould be considered White, then how come it is still difficult get White families to adopt these children? Many white families will adopt an Asian child before a bi-racial child and I do believe that because they are Not considered White.




Must be me then, because I see all of those people as biracial. Just like I have a jewish father and italian mother, I call myself both. Especially in the case of halle's daughter, I don't see anyone seeing her and saying black.


----------



## Nishi621

I still find it disgusting and if I were Halle's mother, I would be insulted also


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

_Rashida Jones _

Had no idea! thought she was white.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nishi621 said:


> I still find it disgusting and if I were Halle's mother, I would be insulted also


 

my daughter is half black and half hispanic if she told ppl she were hispanic it wouldnt insult me one bit because she is afterall hispanic


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> Must be me then, because I see all of those people as biracial. Just like I have a jewish father and italian mother, I call myself both. *Especially in the case of halle's daughter, I don't see anyone seeing her and saying black*.


 
I find that when people are biracial and neither parent is black, they tend to say, like you that their parents are XX and XX.  However, more than most that are biracial and one parent is black, they say they are black.  I've yet to meet one that says the opposite, I'm white.

@ bolded, I guess for me being black, I see her as a little black girl and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> _Rashida Jones _
> 
> Had no idea! thought she was white.


 
and her sister, Kidada.  Pretty girls...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> *I find that when people are biracial and neither parent is black, they tend to say, like you that their parents are XX and XX. However, more than most that are biracial and one parent is black, they say they are black. I've yet to meet one that says the opposite, I'm white.*
> 
> @ bolded, I guess for me being black, I see her as a little black girl and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


 

same here!


----------



## Nishi621

~Fabulousity~ said:


> _Rashida Jones _
> 
> Had no idea! thought she was white.




her father is the famous Quincy Jones and her mother if the lovely Peggy Lipton from The Mod Squad, you see a lot of Peggy in her


----------



## Nishi621

~Fabulousity~ said:


> my daughter is half black and half hispanic if she told ppl she were hispanic it wouldnt insult me one bit because she is afterall hispanic




Ok, I get that, but she isn't all hispanic and if she continued on the rest of her life *only* acknowledging the hispanic side of herself, it wouldn't phase you?

I have close friends with 4 children, the mother is white, the father is black, Some of the kids are teens now and when people ask what they are or it comes up in conversation, they say biracial, I have never heard one of them say black. Maybe it's a NY thing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nishi621 said:


> her father is the famous Quincy Jones and her mother if the lovely Peggy Lipton from The Mod Squad, you see a lot of Peggy in her


 

ahhhh ok I knew she looked familiar!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nishi621 said:


> Ok, I get that, but she isn't all hispanic and if she continued on the rest of her life *only* acknowledging the hispanic side of herself, it wouldn't phase you?
> 
> I have close friends with 4 children, the mother is white, the father is black, Some of the kids are teens now and when people ask what they are or it comes up in conversation, they say biracial, I have never heard one of them say black. Maybe it's a NY thing.


 

Nope wouldn't bother me at all if she identified with that side more


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> Ok, I get that, but she isn't all hispanic and if she continued on the rest of her life *only* acknowledging the hispanic side of herself, it wouldn't phase you?
> 
> I have close friends with 4 children, the mother is white, the father is black, Some of the kids are teens now and when people ask what they are or it comes up in conversation, they say biracial, I have never heard one of them say black. Maybe it's a NY thing.


 
it's not an NYC thing, it's an individual thing...


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nope wouldn't bother me at all if she identified with that side more


 
I just asked my co-worker a similar question (her children are bi-racial) and she said, "it wouldn't bother her what they identified more with, because I know from whence they came"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I just asked my co-worker a similar question (her children are bi-racial) and she said, "it wouldn't bother her what they identified more with, because I know from whence they came"


 

Yup! that's my feeling too.


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> i just asked my co-worker a similar question (her children are bi-racial) and she said, "it wouldn't bother her what they identified more with, because i know from whence they came"


 

bravo!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not an NYC thing, it's an individual thing...


 

Correct.  I am a born and raised bi-racial New Yorker.


----------



## gre8dane

Nishi621 said:


> I'm sorry, I used to love Halle now she just disgusts me!!! Halle is half white, Aubrey is white, how is the child full on black? I know she is now saying she goes by this "one drop" rule, *what a slap in the face to her white mother who raised her and who she supposedly loves so much and has such respect for*. UGH! And, why oh why doe she claim abuse at the end of every relationship?


 
People who demand to be called something other than black generally say the bolded, "it's denying the white parent" which I don't understand.  How can someone deny a parent in 2011 - are people walking by their black or white parent in the street & not acknowledging that parent in an attempt to pass or appear all black?  

I don't think Halle's father was around, so there is no denying her mother at all.  I'm sure her mother is well aware of what people have thought/think of Halle. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I find that when people are biracial and neither parent is black, they tend to say, like you that their parents are XX and XX. However, more than most that are biracial and one parent is black, they say they are black. I've yet to meet one that says the opposite, I'm white.
> 
> @ bolded, I guess for me being black, *I see her as a little black girl* and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


 
Agree with the bolded.  

I'm glad Halle & Gabriel called a truce and I hope it is not simply "for now".


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry will be following Halle Berry to New York after a Los Angeles judge ordered that the Canadian-born model be granted visitation rights to see his daughter Nahla, RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned.

Halle's attorney called an emergency hearing Wednesday to obtain permission for the 44-year-old Oscar winning star to travel out of state with the two-and-a-half-year-old.

The judge granted Halle's request, but stipulated that the actress must allow her ex-boyfriend to spend time with his daughter while she is there.

As we first reported, the child custody battle between the pair has soothed with a stop-gap resolution reached.

While the documents in the family law case are sealed, court records showed that the judge dismissed the child custody and support petition filed six weeks ago by Gabriel.

A source close to the situation tells RadarOnline.com that Gabriel will be traveling to New York, on his own dime, to spend as much time with Nahla as permitted while Halle films a new movie.

She rejoined the cast of the ensemble romantic comedy New Year's Eve after pulling out of the project last month to fight the case.

At that time, Katherine Heigl stepped in and replaced Berry.

However, since Aubry agreed to withdraw his filing, Halle is now freed up to work again and producers recast her in a new role, as a character called Nurse Aimee.

As RadarOnline.com previously reported, Halle and Gabriel declared a truce late last week -- of sorts -- in their bitter custody battle, but it appears that just means a stepping down from all out war.

The source said that the relationship between the two is often tense and while there is peace, for now, the situation is fluid.



http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...daddy-battle-ex-wins-visitation-with-daughter


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> _Rashida Jones _
> 
> Had no idea! thought she was white.


 

Peggy Lipton Mom
Quincy Jones Dad

She was mostly raised by her Mother, so maybe she identifies with the White culture more.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhh, that sucks for Heigel.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not an NYC thing, it's an individual thing...


Yup!


----------



## Ladybug09

I stumbled upon this site a few months ago and it is very interesting....Biracial Hollywood/Actors/Celebs/Sports stars.

Some we already knew, but a few I didn't. For example Slash from Guns and Roses. I NEVER knew he was Black/White. Thought he was Italian, or something like that. Now when I see him in MJs video Black or White, it has a whole new meaning.

Pics at the link
http://www.blackflix.com/articles/multiracial.html



> Articles: Multiracial Celebrities
> 
> © Blackflix.com
> All Rights Reserved
> 
> Ethnic background is important to many.
> Since so many of you have asked - here is what we know:
> (In many cases, individuals or family members have contacted us and asked that we include the specific ethnic information listed here for themself and/or their family member.)
> 
> Adam Lazarre-White  His father is Black (Douglas White), and his mother (Jane Lazarre) is Jewish.
> 
> Alicia Keys - Singer, Black father, Italian mother.
> 
> Allen and Albert Hughes - Directors, are Black and Armenian.
> 
> (photo n/a) Jenny Lumet - Actress, is the biracial granddaughter of Lena Horne - Jewish father, mother Gail Buckley (Horne).
> 
> Amarie - Singer, Black father, Korean mother.
> 
> Anais Granofsky  Actress, born in Canada in 1974 to a African American Mother and a Russian Jewish Canadian father.
> 
> Anthony Ervin  Olympic swimmer, is of African American, Native American, and Jewish American descent.
> 
> Barack *****  Politician, father, Barack Sr., originally from Kenya and entered the University of Hawaii as its first-ever black student from an African country. *****'s caucasian mother, Ann Durham, was originally from Kansas, where some of her ancestors had been anti-slavery activists in the 1800s.
> 
> Barbara Weathers  Black and B/W/Puerto Rican and according to her, "perhaps some other stuff."
> 
> Ben Harper  Musician, is of Cherokee Indian, Black, and Russian/Jewish ancestry.
> 
> Bizzy Bone  Singer, real name is Bryon McCane and is of African American, American Indian, Italian, and Jewish descent.
> 
> Blu Cantrell  Singer, her father is African American and her mother is of Cherokee, and German descent.
> 
> Bob Marley - Singer, was Black and Caucasian.
> 
> Boris Kodjoe  Actor, his mother is German and his father is from Ghana, West Africa.
> 
> Brooklyn Sudano  Actress, her Mother (Donna Summer) is black and father (Bruce Sudano) is Italian.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony  Basketball player, born to a Puerto Rican father and an African American mother.
> 
> Carmen Ejogo - Actress, her father was Nigerian, and her mother is White (Scottish).
> 
> Charli Baltimore  Singer, her real name is Tiffany Lane and she is of German and African Amerian descent.
> 
> Clark Johnson - Actor, his father is Black and his mother is White.
> 
> Craig David  Singer, was born in Hampshire, England to a Black Grenadian Father and a half Jewish and half English Mother.
> 
> Cree Summer  Actress, her father is Mestizo (White and Cree Indian (actor Don Francks)), and her mother is Black. She does the voice of Susie in Rugrats.
> 
> David Blaine  Illusionist and endurance artist, was born David Blaine White to a father of Puerto Rican descent and mother of Russian Jewish descent.
> 
> David Bluthenthal  Basketball player, born of Jewish mother and African American father.
> 
> Derek Jeter - Baseball player, black father and white mother.
> 
> Dorothy Dandridge - Actress, was of mixed racial heritage.
> 
> Julie Brown (Downtown)  TV Personality and VeeJay, her father is Jamaican by birth, her mother is English.
> 
> Drew Gooden  Basketball player, has a black father and white mother.
> 
> Eartha Kitt  Singer/actress, her father was White and her mother was Black Cherokee.
> 
> Evan Ross  Actor, born Evan Olav Næss, to recording artist Diana Ross and Norwegian shipping magnate Arne Næss, Jr.
> 
> Faith Evans  Singer/actress, Black mother, White father.
> 
> Freddie Prinze Jr.  Actor, White mother, Hispanic father.
> 
> Giancarlo Esposito  Actor, he has a Black mother and an Italian father.
> 
> Gina Belefonte - Actress and producer is the biracial daughter of singer Harry Belafonte and a White mother.
> 
> Gina Ravera  Actress, is half Puerto Rican and half Black.
> 
> Gloria Reuben  Actress, her father was White, her mother Black.
> 
> Grant Hill  Basketball player, Black father, bi-racial (black and white) mother.
> 
> Halle Berry Actress, is the daughter of a White mother and a Black father who divorced when she was four.
> 
> Jadagrace Berry  Actress, is the daughter of a Japanese American mother and African American father.
> 
> Jarome Iginla  Hockey player, father is Black and mother Caucasian.
> 
> Jasmine Guy  Singer/Actress, born to a Portuguese mother and a Black father.
> 
> Jason Kidd  Basketball player, was born to an African American father and Caucasian mother.
> 
> Jaye Davidson  Actor, his father is Black (from Ghana) and his mother is White (English).
> 
> Jennifer Beals  Actress, her father is Black and her mother is White.
> 
> Jennifer Freeman  American actress, black mother, white father
> 
> Jessica Szohr  Model of both Caucasian and African-American descent.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix - Singer, was Black, Caucasian and Cherokee.
> 
> Josh Koscheck  Mixed martial artist, is of African American and Caucasian descent.
> 
> Jordin Sparks  Singer/songwriter, mother is Caucasian and her father is African American.
> 
> Justin Fargas  Football player, is the son of actor Antonio Fargas and is of Puerto Rican and Trinidadian descent.
> 
> Karyn Parsons  Actress, her father is White, her Mother is black.
> 
> Kelis - Singer, her father is black, her mother is Chinese/Puerto Rican.
> 
> Kidada Jones  Actress, sister of Rashida Jones, her father (Quincy Jones) is Black and her mother is White.
> 
> Kimberley Locke  Singer, has an African American father and white mother.
> 
> Kristoff St. John  Is of Caucasian and African American ancestry.
> 
> Lauren London  Actress/model, was born in Los Angeles, California to an African American mother and a caucasian Jewish father
> 
> Leila Arcieri  Actress, her father is Italian and her mother is Black.
> 
> Lenny Kravitz - Singer, born to a Black mother and father of Jewish descent.
> 
> Leona Lewis  Singer, she was born to Afro-Caribbean Guyanese father, and an Irish mother.
> 
> Lisa Bonet - Actress, born to a Jewish mother and a Black father. She was married to and later divorced singer Lenny Kravitz.
> 
> Lonette McKee - Singer/actress, her mother is Scandanavian and her father is Black.
> 
> Lori "Lolo" Jones  Track and field athlete, is of French, Native American, African American, and Norwegian descent.


----------



## Ladybug09

List Continuation
http://www.blackflix.com/articles/multiracial.html



> Malcolm X  Activist, half African-American, quarter Grenadian, and quarter White American.
> 
> Mariah Carey  Singer/actress, has a Venezuelan/African American father, and an Irish mother.
> 
> Mario Van Peebles  Actor, his father (filmmaker Melvin Van Peebles) is Black, his mother is White (German actress Maria Marx).
> 
> Maya Days  Actress, she is from a mixed Portuguese and African American background.
> 
> Maya Rudolph  Actress, her father is Jewish. Her mother (singer Minne Riperton) is Black.
> 
> Meagan Good  Actress, she says she is African-American, Jewish, American Indian (Cherokee), and Puerto Rican.
> 
> Michael Michelle  Actress, her Mother is Black and her Father is White.
> 
> Mya - Singer, is of Black and Italian descent.
> 
> Naomi Campbell  Model, her mother is Black (Jamaican), her father is Multiracial, at least partly Chinese.
> 
> Nicole Ari Parker  Actress, White mother, Black father.
> 
> Nicole Lyn  Actress, her mother is Black and her father is of Chinese descent.
> 
> Norah Jones  Bengali Indian and Anlgo-American. Her Father is Indian Musician, Ravi Shankar and her Mother is Anglo-American. Shankar never married Norahs mother however she adopted the surname Shankar.
> 
> Persia White - Actress, her father is Black Bahamian and her mother is a White American.
> 
> Philip Michael Thomas - Actor, is of biracial descent.
> 
> Rachel True  Actress, she is half Black and half White but hasn't said who is what.
> 
> Rae Dawn Chong - Actress, is the daughter of comedian Tommy Chong (white-Chinese) and Black mother.
> 
> Rain Pryor - Actress, is the biracial daughter of comedian Richard Pryor and Jewish mother.
> 
> Rashida Jones  Actress, her father (Quincy Jones) is Black and her mother (Peggy Lipton) is White.
> 
> The Rock (Dwayne Johnson) - Pro Wrestler/Actor, is of Black and Samoan descent.
> 
> Rowland Gift - Singer (Fine Young Cannibals), is the son of Black and Caucasian parents.
> 
> Rosario Dawson  Actress, quoted as saying, "I'm Puerto Rican, Black, Cuban, Irish and Native American."
> 
> Ryan Nece  Football player, is of Black and Caucasian descent. He uses his mother's maiden name, but his father is football player Ronnie Lott.
> 
> Sade - Singer, is of Nigerian and British descent.
> 
> Salli Richardson - Actress, is the daughter of African American, Cherokee mother and Italian-Irish father.
> 
> Samantha Mumba - Singer and actress, she is half Irish and half African.
> 
> Saul Hudson (Slash)  Guitarist, his mother was an African American, and his father is a white Englishman.
> 
> Shane Battier  Basketball player, has a black father and a white mother.
> 
> Shemar Moore  Actor, his father is Black and his mother is White.
> 
> Sherri Saum  Actress, her mother is White (German) and her father is Black.
> 
> Shirley Bassey - Singer, her parents are Nigerian and British.
> 
> Smokey Robinson - Singer, is of Black and Caucasian descent.
> 
> Soledad O'Brian  Reporter/News anchor, her father is Australian (his parents are Irish, hence the surname 'O'Brien') her mother, is Black of Cuban heritage.
> 
> Sophie Okonedo  Actress, her mother is Jewish and her father is Nigerian.
> 
> Stacy Dash  Actress, she is of West Indian (Black) and Aztec Indian descent.
> 
> Susan Fales-Hill - Writer/producer, she was born in Rome, Italy and raised in New York City. She was born to an White father and Black mother. Sister of actor Enrico Fales.
> 
> Sydney Tamiia Poitier  Actress, her father, Sidney Poitier, is Black, her mother is White.
> 
> Tahj Mowry  Actor, younger brother of Tia & Tamara Mowry. His dad is White, and his mother African-American.
> 
> Taimak Guari (Guarriello)  Actor, his father is White (Italian) and his mother is Black.
> 
> Tamara Taylor  Actress, is the daughter of a black musician father originally from Nova Scotia and a white property manager mother of Scottish descent.
> 
> Tamia  Singer, Black mother, White father.
> 
> Tammy Townsend  Actess, her father is White (English and Yugoslavian) and her mother is Black.
> 
> Tatiana Ali  Actress, her mother is Black from Panama, her father is East Indian from Trinidad.
> 
> Tatiana Silva  Miss Belgium, mother is Belgian and father from Cape Verde.
> 
> Thandie Newton  Actress, was born on November 6, 1972 to a British father, an artist, and Zimbabwean mother.
> 
> Tia & Tamara Mowry  Actresses, identical twin stars of the show "Sister Sister" on the WB. Their dad is White, their mother African American.
> 
> Tim Howard  Soccer player, was born to an African American father and Caucasian mother born in Hungary.
> 
> Tina Turner - Singer/actress, is Black, White, and Native American.
> 
> Eldrick "Tiger" Woods  Golpher, mother is Thai, describes himself as one quarter black, one quarter Thai, one quarter Chinese, one eighth white, and one eighth American Indian and has penned the term "Cablinasian," to describe himself.
> 
> Tony Parker  Basketball player, his father is African American father and his mother is Dutch.
> 
> Tracee Ellis Ross  Actress, her mother (Diana Ross) is Black, her father is White.
> 
> Traci Bingham  Actress, her father is Native American and her Mother is Black and Italian.
> 
> Trevor Penick - Singer, his father is Black and his mother is White.
> 
> Troy Beyer - Actress, is the biracial daughter of Black mother, Jewish father.
> 
> Tyson Beckford - Model, Grandmother is Chinese, his mother is Chinese and Black.
> 
> Ulrich Alexander "Rick" Fox  Canadian television actor and retired professional basketball player, has a Bahamian father and Canadian mother.
> 
> Vanity (Denise Katrina Smith a.k.a. Denise Matthews) - Performer, daughter of a German mother and a Black father.
> 
> Vanessa Williams Ssinger, songwriter and actress, her parents are both half Black and half White.
> 
> Victoria Rowell - Actress, her mother was White her father was Black.
> 
> Vin Diesel (Mark Vincent) - Actor, he doesn't like to get too specific about his background. He's Italian and a lot of other things. One of his fan clubs says, "His father is black. His mother is Irish, and he's also got some Dominican, Mexican, German and Italian thrown in." It seems that nobody knows for sure. When asked directly to resolve the issue, Mr. Diesel does admit that he is both multiracial and multinational, but he avoids specifics.
> 
> Walter Mosley - Writer, is Black and Caucasian.
> 
> Wentworth Miller - Actor, his father is Black his mother White.


----------



## Sassys

Knew about most of these except Bob Marley, Naomi Campbell & Traci Bingham


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, Mom of us Black folk do know. LOL! I didn't know about Wentworth Miller either until I saw this site. I don't really follow him.


ETA: Now Megan Goode, just looks like a regular ol black girl to me....when people start with the White, Black, Cherokee, etc, etc,...Dang, that's all the black folk in the USA.


----------



## Sassys

I was having a conversation with a friend about bi-racial children yesterday and I told her it really bothers me, that I have a family member who always said growing up, she would only have a child with a white man, because she wanted her child/children to have "good hair". I told her growing up she had to be one of the dumbest people I have ever met. She use to get mad at me and say I would not understand, because I was bi-racial.

I have not seen her in over 10 years and recently went to a family reunion and sure enough this idiot has 2 kids by a white man, just so her kids can have "good hair". The thought of it makes me sick.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, Mom of us Black folk do know. LOL! I didn't know about Wentworth Miller either until I saw this site. I don't really follow him.
> 
> 
> ETA: Now Megan Goode, just looks like a regular ol black girl to me....when people start with the White, Black, Cherokee, etc, etc,...Dang, that's all the black folk in the USA.


 

Agree. LOL. I don't consider being mixed with Cherokee bi-racial.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> I stumbled upon this site a few months ago and it is very interesting....Biracial Hollywood/Actors/Celebs/Sports stars.
> 
> Some we already knew, but a few I didn't. For example *Slash* from Guns and Roses. *I NEVER knew he was Black/White*. Thought he was Italian, or something like that. Now when I see him in MJs video Black or White, it has a whole new meaning.


 
I remember when I read that somewhere many years ago.  That picture you posted, first time I've seen a picture of him like that without all that hair in his face.  My Daughter was checking him out on YouTube when I was complaining about Fergie's failed attempt to sing a Guns-n-Roses song during the Super Bowl.  Interesting to see the lists you posted.  Some have a mixed look while others do not.  Also interesting how ethnicity & race are used since there are black Jews/black Brits/white Jamaicans.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I was having a conversation with a friend about bi-racial children yesterday and I told her it really bothers me, that I have a family member who always said growing up, she would only have a child with a white man, because she wanted her child/children to have "good hair". I told her growing up she had to be one of the dumbest people I have ever met. She use to get mad at me and say I would not understand, because I was bi-racial.
> 
> I have not seen her in over 10 years and recently went to a family reunion and sure enough this idiot has 2 kids by a white man, just so her kids can have good hair. The thought of it makes me sick.


 
Yep, THAT is a stupid comment....I had a fried who dated this guy whose family is Creole and all she would talk about was her kids having 'good hair'...they didn't get married...She is married to a Black guy, and I pray to God she is over that ignorance, or that she don't have any kids with 'kinky' hair, cause she would have a major problem. She has a baby (boy) so we will see how that turns out.




Sassys said:


> Agree. LOL. I don't consider being mixed with Cherokee bi-racial.


 Well actually it is, cause the Indian nation IS a separate culture. I'm just saying that Allllllllllllllllllll Black people claim a connection to the Indian culture, Many have a connection, but for alot, they are finding out genetically that it is not true.

So that's where my comment came in about Megan.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, THAT is a stupid comment....I had a fried who dated this guy whose family is Creole and all she would talk about was her kids having 'good hair'...they didn't get married...She is married to a Black guy, and I pray to God she is over that ignorance, or that she don't have any kids with 'kinky' hair, cause she would have a major problem. She has a baby (boy) so we will see how that turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually it is, cause the Indian nation IS a separate culture. I'm just saying that Allllllllllllllllllll Black people claim a connection to the Indian culture, Many have a connection, but for alot, they are finding out genetically that it is not true.
> 
> So that's where my comment came in about Megan.


 
I also have a cousin who will only date white men, because she said black men do not like dark skin women in LA (I am from NYC, so I hav no idea if this is true). She recently had a baby girl (who is bi-racial), and I fear she also did what my other cousin did (just want to have a baby with a white man, because you are ashamed of your own skin color).  She told me she was teased growing up and always felt insecure.  I told her "darling, kids are going to tease you no matter what your color is, that is a part of growing up".  I to was teased.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, *THAT is a stupid comment*....I had a fried who dated this guy whose family is Creole and all she would talk about was her kids having 'good hair'...they didn't get married...She is married to a Black guy, and I pray to God she is over that ignorance, or that she don't have any kids with 'kinky' hair, cause she would have a major problem. She has a baby (boy) so we will see how that turns out.
> 
> Well actually it is, cause the Indian nation IS a separate culture. I'm just saying that *Allllllllllllllllllll Black people claim a connection to the Indian culture*, Many have a connection, but for alot, they are finding out genetically that it is not true.


 
I don't understand this mentality, but it shows that there is still a long way to go in all communities before there is 'color blind'ness.

The genetic connection with the white community is much stronger than the black genetic connection with Native Americans; it's obvious, but the studies are emerging more now.  A guy at my job got a little heated with me when we were, at first, discussing this topic - turns out there is ______ (fill-in-blank Native American tribe) in his family.


----------



## Ladybug09

Now, I do know for a fact that my Great Grand mother was Indian (would love to have better documentation though) and I recently found out that on my father's side (great grandfather), we have Caribbean in us. LOL I can't remember exactly which island, but I will have to ask again.

I would LOVE to do one of those genetic testing things. I wish we could just trace our roots/heritage back to the Mother Land like so many other cultures are able to do. It makes me sad sometimes.


LOL, realized it said FRIED and not FrieNd. LOL!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Now, I do know for a fact that my Great Grand mother was Indian (would love to have better documentation though) and I recently found out that on my father's side (great grandfather), we have Caribbean in us. LOL I can't remember exactly which island, but I will have to ask again.
> 
> I would LOVE to do one of those genetic testing things. I wish we could just trace our roots/heritage back to the Mother Land like so many other cultures are able to do. It makes me sad sometimes.
> 
> 
> LOL, realized it said FRIED and not FrieNd. LOL!


 

ooops.  Typing to fast lol.


----------



## solange

*Historically in the United States, Asian people were adopted into the races into which they mingled. We still see this today. Look below and think which race (not ethnicity) these people have been assumed to be. To be black in the developing US determined if one was a vegetable/ dumb animal instead of a wight/human (which became known as white). The one drop rule was an issue of property rights, not parent recognition. It was illegal in the US for an enslaved person to name his or her European American parent, actually, and punishable by death.
*

*Famous Mixed Asians*

 Speaking of beautiful babies (see #1 reason of dating an Asian guy well, a  person of Asian descent in general), here are some Mixed Asian celebrities.  I  bet you didnt know that Rob Schneider, Mark-Paul Gosselaar (Zack Morris from  Saved By The Bell), and Kate Beckinsale are all Asian.  What?! Yeah, its  true.


Jaime Ong, actress/model Chinese, Australian
Ann Curry, NBC newscaster Japanese, Irish
Amerie Rogers, singer/actress Korean, African American
Jane March , actress/model Chinese, British, Spanish
Eddie Van Halen, musician (Van Halen), Indonesian, German
Maggie Quigley, actress/model, Vietnamese, Irish
Michelle Branch, musician, Indonesian, Dutch, Irish, French, Roma
Jennifer Tilly, actress, Chinese, Irish
Kristen Kruek, actress, Indonesian-Chinese, Dutch
Olivia Lufkin, singer, Japanese, Caucasian
Meg Tilly, actress, Chinese, Irish
Lou Diamond Phillips, actor, Chinese, Filipino, Hawaiian, Cherokee,  Scottish, Irish, Spanish
Rob Schneider, comedian/actor, Filipino, German
Tyson Beckford, model, Chinese, Jamaican
Brandon Lee, martial artist/actor, Chinese, German, Swedish
Bruce Lee, martial artist/actor/philosopher, Chinese, German
Jodie Ann Patterson, Playboy Playmate of the Year 2000, Indonesian, British,  Swiss
Keanu Reeves, actor, Chinese, Hawaiian, British
Ron Darling, retired MLB player, Chinese, Hawaiian, British
Johnny Damon, MLB player (NY Yankees), Thai, British
Naomi Campbell, model, Chinese, Jamaican
Dave Bautista (WWE wrestler Batista), Filipino, Greek
Karen Mok, actress/singer, Chinese, German, Persian, Welsh
Kelly Hu, actress/model, Chinese, Hawaiian, British
Sandrine Holt, actress/model, Chinese, French
Kate Beckinsale, actress, Burmese, British
Yul Brenner, actor, Mongolian, Russian, Swiss
Tiger Woods, PGA golfer, Chinese, Thai, African-American, Native American,  Caucasian
Paul Kariya, NHL player (Nashville Predators) Japanese, Scottish
Enrique Iglesias, singer, Filipino, Spanish
Shannon Lee, martial artist/actress, Chinese, German, Swedish
Apolo Anton Ohno, Olympic speed skater, Japanese, Caucasian
Hines Ward, NFL player (Pittsburgh Steelers), Korean, African-American
Russell Wong, actor, Chinese, Dutch
Phoebe Cates, actress, Filipina, Russian-Jewish
Lola Corwin, Playboy playmate/model, Korean, Irish
Devon Aoki, actress/model, Japanese, British, German
Dean Cain, actor, Japanese, French-Canadian, Irish, Welsh
Tommy Chong, comedian/actor, Chinese, Irish, Scottish
Ellen Barkin, actress, Mongolian, Russian-Jewish
Moon Bloodgood, actress/model, Korean, Irish, Dutch
Tera Patrick, adult film star, Thai, British
Ally Baggett, Playboy lingerie model, Filipina, Spanish
Val Kilmer, actor, Mongolian, German, Irish, Scottish, Swedish, Cherokee
Jason Scott Lee, actor, Chinese, Hawaiian
Mark-Paul Gosselaar, actor, Indonesian, Dutch
Vladimir Ulyanov Lenin, Father of Communist Russia, Mongolian, German,  Russian, Jewish, Swedish
Michelle Reis, actress/model, Chinese, Portuguese
Tia Carrere, actress/model, Chinese, Filipina, Hawaiian, Spanish
Jade Hsu, adult film star, Korean, Caucasian
Lindsay Price, actress, Korean, German, Irish
Kitana Baker, Playboy 2003 Model of the Year/actress, Chinese, Hawaiian,  Irish, German
Kelis, singer, Chinese, African-American, Puerto Rican
Victoria Principal, actress, Filipina, Italian
Nancy Kwan, actress, Chinese, British
Vanessa Minnillo, Mtv VJ, Filipina, Italian
Kimora Lee Simmons, model, Japanese, African-American
Sean Paul, dancehall singer, Chinese, Jamaican, Portuguese
Natalie Coughlin, Olympic gold medal swimmer, Filipina, Irish
Tedy Bruschi, football player (Patriots) 3-time Super Bowl Champion, 2005  Comeback Player of the Year, Filipino, Italian
Amy Hill, actress, Japanese, Finnish
KT Tunstall, singer, Chinese, Scottish
Norah Jones, singer, Indian, Caucasian
Brooke Lee, Miss Universe 1997, Chinese, Korean, Hawaiian, Dutch, French,  Portuguese
Douglas Robb, lead singer (Hoobastank), Japanese, Scottish
Johnny Yong Bosch, actor (Power Rangers), Korean, Caucasian
Carrie Ann Inaba, actress, Japanese, Chinese, Irish
Jaime Cullum, singer/pianist, Burmese, British
Takeshi Kaneshiro, actor/model, Japanese, Taiwanese
Patricia Ford, Playboy model, Chinese, Hawaiian, Portuguese, German, Irish
Hikaru Nakamura, Chess Grandmaster, Japanese, Caucasian
Nicole Scherzinger, leader singer (Pussycat Dolls), Filipina, Hawaiian,  Russian
Paula Abdul, singer, Syrian, Jewish
Alex Van Halen, musician (Van Halen), Indonesian, German
Lisa Marie Scott, former Playboy model/actress, Japanese, Scottish, Swedish
Salma Hayek, actress, Lebanese, Mexican
Shakira, singer, Lebanese, Colombian
Tiffany Xu, actress/model, Taiwanese, Italian
Shannon Elizabeth, actress, Lebanese, Syrian, British, French, Cherokee
Catherine Bell, actress/model, Iranian, Scottish
Tila Tequila, adult model/singer, Vietnamese, French
Olivia Munn, actress, Chinese, Caucasian
Vanessa Hudgens singer, actress, Filipina, Spanish, Chinese, American  Indian, Irish
Chanel Iman, model, Korean, African American
Yasmeen Ghauri, model Pakistani, German
LeeAnn Tweeden, model, Filipina, Spanish, Norwegian


----------



## bag-princess

Mark-Paul Gosselaar (Zack Morris from  Saved By The Bell)


zack - asian!!!!!!   get out!!!!   i would have never thunk it!
i watched every single episode of "saved by the bell" several times and now my 13 year old watches the same thing every morning before he goes to school!  i can't believe it is still on and that now a new generation is enjoying it!!


----------



## solange

Oops! A bit of typing must have deleted. That was gathered from themojoshow.com.



bag-princess said:


> Mark-Paul Gosselaar (Zack Morris from  Saved By The Bell)
> 
> 
> zack - asian!!!!!!   get out!!!!   i would have never thunk it!



Lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

solange said:


> *Historically in the United States, Asian people were adopted into the races into which they mingled. We still see this today. *




Agreed.


----------



## Sassys

Despite the legal war raging behind-the-scenes ... Halle Berry's baby daddy had a super-cute moment with his daughter Nahla at the L.A. Zoo today. 


Yeah, she looks terrified of her father. SMDH


----------



## Swanky

^thank you! I was just going to ask for this thread to get back on topic 
OMGoodness that pic of her touching his face


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Despite the legal war raging behind-the-scenes ... Halle Berry's baby daddy had a super-cute moment with his daughter Nahla at the L.A. Zoo today.
> 
> 
> Yeah, she looks terrified of her father. SMDH





oh no no no!!!!!  she was concerned about her safety in his care remember!!

i was just thinking along the same lines - she looks like she is in grave danger!!

and she is often caught touching his face - hell even at her age she can see how handsome her daddy is!!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh no no no!!!!! she was concerned about her safety in his care remember!!
> 
> i was just thinking along the same lines - she looks like she is in grave danger!!
> 
> and she is often caught touching his face - hell even at her age she can see how handsome her daddy is!!!!


 

I think it is a damn shame for a woman to try and prevent her child's father from seeing them.  Especially when they did nothing wrong (that we know of) and want to do what a father is suppose to do.  There are too many deadbeat fathers as it is.  How dare you punish a man for wanting to take care of his responsibilites.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nahla is such a cute lil girl! I hope to see more positivity back in this thread. They have seemed to move pass the fighting I hope this thread does too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

if that is the picture of a child in danger, I wonder the pic of a happy child would look like...

Nahla and Gabriel remind me of Zahara and Brad in this pic - they luv their daddies!


----------



## Michele26

A few years ago I saw Halle on Oprah, and even at that time I got the impression Halle just used Aubry as a sperm donor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> A few years ago I saw Halle on Oprah, and even at that time I got the impression Halle just used Aubry as a sperm donor.



same here.  She skirted around it, but you could put 2+2 together...


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> same here. She skirted around it, but you could put 2+2 together...


 

Honestly, I thought it was an agreement.


----------



## FullyLoaded

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nahla is such a cute lil girl! I hope to see more positivity back in this thread. They have seemed to move pass the fighting I hope this thread does too!


 
Yes please! 

I love to read calm, thoughtful threads on race to counter all the ignorance out there- hopefully we can in another thread.

The only people who have to worry about Halle's supposed crazyness are the men who want to/have to deal with her (and that line would be a mile long even today) so let's focus on her clothes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FullyLoaded said:


> Yes please!
> 
> I love to read calm, thoughtful threads on race to counter all the ignorance out there- hopefully we can in another thread.
> 
> The only people who have to worry about Halle's supposed crazyness are the men who want to/have to deal with her (and that line would be a mile long even today) so *let's focus on her clothes*.


 

right! and that's what i'm sayn @ the bolded


----------



## bisousx

FullyLoaded said:


> The only people who have to worry about Halle's supposed crazyness are the men who want to/have to deal with her (and that line would be a mile long even today) *so let's focus on her clothes.*



lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

FullyLoaded said:


> Yes please!
> 
> I love to read calm, thoughtful threads on race to counter all the ignorance out there- hopefully we can in another thread.
> 
> The only people who have to worry about Halle's supposed crazyness are the men who want to/have to deal with her (and that line would be a mile long even today) so let's focus on her clothes.




ITA!  Her clothing options are the only things we can agree on 99.1% of the time


----------



## Ladybug09

Suppossedly, it was the current boyfriend who help instigate the truce.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Suppossedly, it was the current boyfriend who help instigate the truce.



I think BFs & GFs need to stay out of issues like this... at least that's what Judge Judy would say..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I think BFs & GFs need to stay out of issues like this... at least that's what Judge Judy would say..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


>



judge judy is my girl!

As she tells former couples that come before her: "Sir/Madam - you chose 'em.  Not me!"  or "you slept with him/her, not ME!"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I think BFs & GFs need to stay out of issues like this... at least that's what Judge Judy would say..


 

I agree!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Despite the legal war raging behind-the-scenes ... Halle Berry's baby daddy had a super-cute moment with his daughter Nahla at the L.A. Zoo today.



*~*Such cute pics!!*~*



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nahla is such a cute lil girl! I hope to see more positivity back in this thread. They have seemed to move pass the fighting I hope this thread does too!





FullyLoaded said:


> Yes please!
> 
> I love to read calm, thoughtful threads on race to counter all the ignorance out there- hopefully we can in another thread.
> 
> The only people who have to worry about Halle's supposed crazyness are the men who want to/have to deal with her (and that line would be a mile long even today) so *let's focus on her clothes.*



*~*  ITA with both posts above.*~*


----------



## kcf68

Well I think that picture is darling.. I'm kinda disapointed in Ms. Berry! Hopefully no more drama mama!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I think BFs & GFs need to stay out of issues like this... at least that's what Judge Judy would say..


 Yep, that's what she would say and I agree.


----------



## la miss

Nahla looks terrified of all the danger she's in.


----------



## CapitolGirl

Halle looks so beautiful on the Oscar red carpet and lucky her for sitting beside Hugh Jackman. That has got to be too much beauty for one room.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Halle @ the Oscar's...WERK!!!!! She looks amazing, gorgeous, stunning!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cuckoo but Drop dead gorgeous. No denying that.


----------



## KatsBags

BagOuttaHell said:


> Cuckoo but Drop dead gorgeous. No denying that.



That could be the title of her memoirs


----------



## bag-princess

KatsBags said:


> That could be the title of her memoirs




or the movie title about her life and times and men!!!!


----------



## turqoise

does she not age?! im thinking if its just the make up..


----------



## CoachGirl12

She was my favorite @ the Oscars... truly stunning... I don't think she does age... she gets better looking somehow... whatever she does I need to be doing it too... otherwise she must be drinking out of the fountain of youth...


----------



## too_cute

she's so stunning.


----------



## Swanky

stun.
ning.

She defies nature, she's gorgeous.


----------



## queennadine

She was one of my favorites last night!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

beautiful!


----------



## *want it all*

Halle had me up until I saw the bottom of the dress.    Color and fit were truly fab on her, but the tulle(?) on the bottom seemed to be just piled up w/no rhyme or reason.  It looked so messy.


----------



## karo

She looked fabulous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that dress..and color.


----------



## xikry5talix

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

GORGEOUS!! One of the best dressed, she looks breathtaking.


----------



## wordpast

I mean... it's just not fair.


----------



## Jahpson

omg, this woman is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kansashalo

turqoise said:


> does she not age?! im thinking if its just the make up..



If its make-up, let me know!  If Revlon can make you look that good, I'm headed to Target now!


----------



## Jahpson

I'm saying.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't know make up had magical powers!?  Can someone explain to me why mine isn't making me appear fat free?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^lol


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry out with Daughter Nahla @ Friends House in LA - Feb 28th


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I didn't know make up had magical powers!?  Can someone explain to me why mine isn't making me appear *fat free*?





her skin is glowing though...that can't be the weight loss. lol


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry in scrubs on set of her Movie & Gabriel Aubry out with Daughter Nahla


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry out with Daughter Nahla @ Friends House in LA - Feb 28th


 

look at that cute lil outfit awww


----------



## Sweetpea83

He is so sexy..


----------



## candypants1100

^yes


----------



## Sassys

Sweetpea83 said:


> He is so sexy..


 

Amen!!!


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry was spotted carrying a sleepy Nahla to their New York hotel on Thursday (March 10). 
While Halle Berry is filming her new movie New Year's Eve in the Big Apple, Aubry is caring for their daughter.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Aubry is caring for their daughter.





as it should be!!!!  i am so happy that he is getting the time with her.
but i hope it is NOT just when she is working and needs someone - he should be able to spend time with her regardless!


----------



## Jahpson

Did Halle give birth to that child or did Gabriel? LOL


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry -- Happy Daddy-Free Birthday, Nahla!

While her custody battle wages on, Halle Berry threw her adorable three-year-old daughter Nahla a Gabriel Aubry-free birthday party in Malibu on Wednesday.

We're told baby daddy was specifically not invited to the festivities.

As evidenced in the pics, the 44-year-old Oscar winner can be childish at times.

tmz.com


She is so disrespectful


----------



## carvedwords

Uncool.. if this is true about not inviting him.


----------



## bag-princess

i hope this is not true,too because that is the lowest. but i am hoping that this was not the case since i don't see any other kids and it was just her time with her on her bday and gabe had his own time with her. i hope but i would not be surprised by anything she does!


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry -- Happy Daddy-Free Birthday, Nahla!
> 
> While her custody battle wages on, Halle Berry threw her adorable three-year-old daughter Nahla a Gabriel Aubry-free birthday party in Malibu on Wednesday.
> 
> We're told baby daddy was specifically not invited to the festivities.
> 
> As evidenced in the pics, the 44-year-old Oscar winner can be childish at times.
> 
> tmz.com
> 
> 
> She is so disrespectful


 
Aww. I can't believe Nahla's 4 already! She's such a cutie.
I miss my niece now. Seeing Nahla always makes me think
of her. Halle, of course, looks beautiful. A beach birthday party?
I can dig it.

I don't think anything's wrong with Gabe not being invited to Hal's
party for Nahla, just like it wouldn't be wrong for him not to invite
her to his party for Nahla. It would be nice if they'd abide each other
for just one day to celebrate Nahla's bday together but, guess that's
not the case. One of my very best friends growing up had a similar situation 
w/ her parents. When we discussed it a couple of years back, she said it 
was unfortunate and she was kinda sad at times that they both couldn't be 
at one party together BUT as she got older... we had the time of our lives
with it 2 parties a month?? We had the best times ever .
For now, this just may be the best for not only Gabe & Hal but mainly for 
Nahla. She will survive. Someday, somehow, they will all be okay.


----------



## Michele26

My opinion of Halle has gone down considerably. She grew up without a father in her life, and she's more than willing to let her daughter grow up without hers. Every time I see her now I think of what she's doing to her daughter, and it's not right.


----------



## gre8dane

Michele26 said:


> My opinion of Halle has gone down considerably. *She grew up without a father in her life, and she's more than willing to let her daughter grow up without hers*. Every time I see her now I think of what she's doing to her daughter, and it's not right.


 
Agree!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope this is not true. Grow up for Gods sake! its not about you its about what's best for the child smdh.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry -- Happy Daddy-Free Birthday, Nahla!
> 
> While her custody battle wages on, Halle Berry threw her adorable three-year-old daughter Nahla a Gabriel Aubry-free birthday party in Malibu on Wednesday.
> 
> We're told baby daddy was specifically not invited to the festivities.
> 
> As evidenced in the pics, the 44-year-old Oscar winner can be childish at times.
> 
> tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> She is so disrespectful


 
Dang, that is not good if that went down that way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Halle to be the bigger person...  come on now!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Halle to be the bigger person... come on now!


 


She is a LEO.  No way in hell she is going to be the bigger person.  No offense to any Leo's BUT I have found LEO women are b$tches (the ones I encounter)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She is a LEO.  No way in hell she is going to be the bigger person.  No offense to any Leo's BUT I have found LEO women are b$tches (the ones I encounter)



**note: no Leo's invited to the Libra Slumber Party**:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> **note: no Leo's invited to the Libra Slumber Party**:lolots:


 

Got that right!!!!  My mom is a leo and we do NOT get along at all.  ALWAYS arguing.  I dumped a friend when I found out she was a leo.  My god daughter is a leo and this lil 2yr old works my last nerve EVERY time.  I told her mother, when she get older she and I are going to have major problems.

Halle is a CLASSIC Leo woman!!!


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> **note: no Leo's invited to the Libra Slumber Party**:lolots:



Libra lady over here.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She is a LEO.  No way in hell she is going to be the bigger person.  No offense to any Leo's BUT I have found LEO women are b$tches (the ones I encounter)





well this Leo cannot deny that!!  i am not offended by this statement at all. i own it!






> Halle is a CLASSIC Leo woman!!!




now THAT is offensive!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry looking fab @ Muhammad Alis Celebrity Fight Night XVII


----------



## Sassys

more


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> She is a LEO. No way in hell she is going to be the bigger person. No offense to any Leo's BUT I have found LEO women are b$tches (the ones I encounter)


 

My ex-husband is a Leo...ummm hummm


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> My ex-husband is a Leo...ummm hummm


 
I don't have a problem with Leo men (I am a Libra woman and I am suppose to be compatible with a Leo Man).  I was with a LEO man for 8yrs and I think he is still the only man that truly understood me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^I'm a Sag and too am supposed to be compatible with a Leo man...dif strokes for dif folks ya know!


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry* and her gorgeous girl *Nahla *headed out to pick up a few groceries at Bristol Farms in Beverly Hills, California (March 25).

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Halle looks cute, and Nahla is adorable!!!*~*


----------



## JosiePotenza

karo said:


> *Halle Berry* and her gorgeous girl *Nahla *headed out to pick up a few groceries at Bristol Farms in Beverly Hills, California (March 25).
> 
> Source: celebritybabyscoop


 
Ms. Berry... totally dressed way down yet more beautiful & sexy than
chicks on their best day. I love this woman _(if you can't tell already)_ .
#HalleBerrystan

Nahla is such a pretty little girl and it is just too cute how she's standing
in the first picture. What a doll


----------



## Cherrasaki

^I love what she's wearing in those pictures with her daughter. This woman always does casual very well! Love her style!


----------



## Ladybug09

Pics at link.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1373192/Halle-Berry-007-bikini-body-years-later.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Dang, her body is sick..


----------



## I Love RICE

wow! her body looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hipmama

at the father staring at Halle's bum while she bends over.


----------



## missgiannina

WOW!! she looks amazing.


----------



## kcf68

Geesh!  She has a banging body!!!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and Nahla @ Staples Center on Monday (April 11


----------



## Ladybug09

The custody battle is over. From Cnn.com



> 10:40 AM ET
> Share this on:Facebook Twitter Digg del.icio.us reddit Mixx MySpace StumbleUpon
> Share
> 
> Comments (33 comments)
> Permalink
> Halle Berry's custody battle is over
> Halle Berry is putting her bitter custody battle behind her.
> 
> The actress, who until February was fighting ex Gabriel Aubry for custody of daughter Nahla, tells TV's "Extra" she is happy that the two have settled their issues.
> 
> "It's been a year full of challenges," says Berry. "When there's a child involved, it's a relief when you can resolve things in a good way."
> 
> The couple, who split last April, began their public battle in December, when Aubry filed for joint physical and legal custody of Nahla. The following month, Berry fired back, claiming that she had dropped out of the movie "New Year's Eve" because she was concerned about their daughter's well-being in the care of Aubry for any extended period of time. He then disputed her claims, calling her allegations "untrue and irresponsible."
> 
> Now that the worst is over, Berry tells Extra, "Our issues were never about fighting for her. We both know a child needs both her parents. But what I want to say about it is sometimes, as a couple, you reach an impasse. We need a court and a judge to help us work out some of the delicate issues, and I'm so happy we've arrived at that place&#8212;because for her sake, this is the best way."
> 
> Ultimately, says the actress, "We both love her more than life."


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is great. I always liked her. Until she really revealed herself during this process.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry Out in LA 4.26


----------



## karo

Halle Berry nd her 3-year-old daughter *Nahla *were spotted running a few errands in Beverly Hills, California yesterday, loading up on groceries at Bristol Farms.

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## Ladybug09

When is a kid to old to get carried around?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> When is a kid to old to get carried around?


 

my daughter will be 7 in June and my ex husband just stopped carrying her finally


----------



## luvmy3girls

i think she probably carries her because of the crazy paparazzi around her


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out in Beverly Hills with Nahla (May 6).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sassys

luvmy3girls said:


> i think she probably carries her because of the crazy paparazzi around her


 
Agree, but it's not like they are going to snatch her.  Whether she carries her or lets her walk, they are going to be in her face.


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Search.aspx?EventId=112749266&EditorialProduct=Entertainment



> LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 07: Actress Halle Berry attends the 18th Annual EIF Revlon Run/Walk For Women on May 7, 2011 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by Frederick M. Brown/Getty Images)


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

> LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 07: Actresses Alyson Hannigan and Halle Berry attend the 18th Annual EIF Revlon Run/Walk For Women at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum on May 7, 2011 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by John Shearer/Getty Images For Entertainment Industry Foundation)










> LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 07: Actress Halle Berry and Lilly Tartikoff attend the 18th Annual EIF Revlon Run/Walk For Women at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum on May 7, 2011 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by John Shearer/Getty Images For Entertainment Industry Foundation)


----------



## Michele26

I want to know what Halle's workout consists of!? She has an awesome body!


----------



## Sassys

Spending the day with her little princess, Halle Berry took Nahla out for a mother/daughter afternoon in Malibu, CA on Monday (May 9).

Source=celebrity gossip


----------



## Daydrmer

Ah! Could that little girl get any cuter!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^she really is adorable!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Halle has great style...and she dresses Nahla so cute too!!*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

I like that she dresses her like a little girl, and NOT a mini adult.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Agree, but it's not like they are going to snatch her. Whether she carries her or lets her walk, they are going to be in her face.


 
True.  But I'm sure emotionally Nahla feels more "secure" with the paps around if she's in Halle's arms.



Ladybug09 said:


> I like that she dresses her like a little girl, and NOT a mini adult.


 
co-sign


----------



## Ladybug09

Nahla's hair has gotten so long.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-daughter-Nahla-lets-curly-locks-day-mum.html


----------



## karo

Halle Berry picking up her daughter Nahla Aubry from school in West Hollywood (June 27).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle needs to stop talking to the media about the ongoing custody issues.
http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabie...uses-ex-gabrel-aubry-of-child-neglect-2011286



> The battle over Nahla rages on.
> During a Tuesday appearance in family court, Oscar winner Halle Berry accused her ex, Gabriel Aubry, of violating the April custody agreement involving their 3-year-old daughter.
> 
> The actress' lawyer Laura Wasser provided a lengthy court document documenting Gabriel's parenting skills. According to TMZ, Berry alleges there was once an incident overseas where the Canadian model neglected his daughter, imperiling her safety.
> 
> Berry, 44, asked the judge to rule that Gabriel violated their custody agreement. Since he was not in court, the judge set a hearing for a later date.
> The couple -- who split in April 2010 -- first argued over their daughter's custody in January. "Halle has serious concerns for her daughter's well-being while in the care of her father for any extended period of time and is prepared to take all necessary steps to protect her," her rep told Us Weekly at the time.
> 
> "Halle has always made the needs and safety of her daughter her first priority and, both while Halle and Gabriel were a couple and since their break-up, Halle has only acted in her daughters best interest."


----------



## Ejm1059

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle needs to stop talking to the media about the ongoing custody issues.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabie...uses-ex-gabrel-aubry-of-child-neglect-2011286



I thought this was settled. Oh God, Hal.


----------



## BabyK

Ladybug09 said:


> When is a kid to old to get carried around?





luvmy3girls said:


> i think she probably carries her because of the crazy paparazzi around her





Sassys said:


> Agree, but it's not like they are going to snatch  her.  Whether she carries her or lets her walk, they are going to be in  her face.






I think she's only 3 yrs old.   My niece is the same age as her and when she's out, sometimes it's easier to carry her when there's a lot of people or cars.  They can walk and all, but they're still tiny.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle needs to stop talking to the media about the ongoing custody issues.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabie...uses-ex-gabrel-aubry-of-child-neglect-2011286


 

Note to men, just because you are sleeping with one of the most beautiful woman in the world, does not mean you should have a child with her.  Halle clearly as mental issues (why she can't keep a man).


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Note to men, just because you are sleeping with one of the most beautiful woman in the world, does not mean you should have a child with her.  Halle clearly as mental issues (why she can't keep a man).


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle needs to stop talking to the media about the ongoing custody issues.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabie...uses-ex-gabrel-aubry-of-child-neglect-2011286


That poor guy is going to have to deal with Halle for the next 15 years, until the child becomes an adult and then there will be no need for him to have contact with Halle ever again.  But until then...


----------



## Jahpson

Ladybug09 said:


> When is a kid to old to get carried around?



when they get heavy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> when they get heavy.


 

lol!


----------



## Ejm1059

Heres Gabriel with Nahla together recently


























Didn't Halle claim that her daughter was scared of being alone with Gabriel and cried whenever she was around him?


----------



## Sassys

awww he's kissing her boo boo.

Would love for him to kiss my boo boo (I just banged my thigh on my desk)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's adorable and getting big


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> awww he's kissing her boo boo.
> 
> Would love for him to kiss my boo boo (I just banged my thigh on my desk)



Yeah, you can see how much he loves her.

Ever since hearing all this about Halle my opinion has changed about her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mine too.


----------



## luvs*it*

Ejm1059 said:


> Heres Gabriel with Nahla together recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Halle claim that her daughter was scared of being alone with Gabriel and cried whenever she was around him?


 
*~*Cute pics!!*~*


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> awww he's kissing her boo boo.
> 
> Would love for him to kiss my boo boo (I just banged my thigh on my desk)


 
Too funny!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> awww he's kissing her boo boo.
> 
> Would love for him to kiss my boo boo (I just banged my thigh on my desk)


This made me LOL!! Too funny....sure it just the Thigh? LOL

She look, happy with her daddy. And boy if she isn't a perfect combo of both parents.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> This made me LOL!! Too funny....sure it just the Thigh? LOL
> 
> She look, happy with her daddy. *And boy if she isn't a perfect combo of both parents*.


 

she sure is!


----------



## mundodabolsa

man, that man and that child are all kinds of gorgeous.


----------



## karo

I just wish they would stop fighting about that poor child, who looks quite comfortable with both her parents.


----------



## bag-princess

they would not be fighting if halle we stop all her drama trying to cut him out of his daughter's life. she wants her all the herself now that she got what she wanted from him!  and yes she said that her daughter was afraid of him AND that she was worried for her safety when alone in his company!!!  chile puh-lease!!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry picking up Nahla in LA (July 1).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Monoi

If she only wanted a child from a goodlooking man she should have gone to the sperm bank, not use a man just for his beauty to have a beautifull child and then dump him..


----------



## karo

Halle Berry with her daughter Nahla out in Sana Monica, California after a doctor's visit (July 18).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## simona7

Michele26 said:


> Yeah, you can see how much he loves her.
> 
> Ever since hearing all this about Halle my opinion has changed about her.



We too! Seems like a typical selfish celebrity just thinking about her best interest.


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> Halle Berry with her daughter Nahla out in Sana Monica, California after a doctor's visit (July 18).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 
I didn't think 40+ year olds could pull off cut off shorts like this....but I guess you can if you're Halle Berry


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and Nahla leaving pre-school in Bev Hills - Jul 25


----------



## honeylove316

That baby is cute as pie, but a comb and a brush wouldn't hurt. Some pomade, coconut oil, something. I can't stand when parents don't style their children's hair.


----------



## knasarae

Lol, my niece has very curly hair similar to Nahla's.  And I can tell you every morning my sister sends her out looking pristine... and every afternoon she comes home looking like that.  She's a wild child who likes to play... only so much you can do sometimes.


----------



## bag-princess

ITA with you about that knasarae - that gawd i have two boys!!! LOL
but i also agree with honeylove - even in pics of halle in the morning on the way TO school Nahla's hair looks like that.  i don't know what the problem is - if she doesn't know what to do with it get someone to teach her!


----------



## honeylove316

Exactly! I mean I've never seen her hair at least brushed. Its like she gets her dressed and whichever way her hair is when she wakes up, out the door we go! I can understand playing and looking wild after, but before? come on. ask nekko or someone how to do a simple braid or ponytail. her hair won't take much effort to look pretty.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nahla is cute as ever! I don't see anything wrong with letting a childs hair be free she's not about to take photos.


----------



## bag-princess

he hair can be "free" at home - when she steps out in public a little care would be nice. it's very pretty so there is not reason it would take an hour to do!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> he hair can be "free" at home - when she steps out in public a little care would be nice. it's very pretty so there is not reason it would take an hour to do!


 

seems her mommy and daddy agree with my POV


----------



## gre8dane

honeylove316 said:


> That baby is cute as pie, but a comb and a brush wouldn't hurt. *Some pomade, coconut oil, something*. I can't stand when parents don't style their children's hair.


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> *Nahla is cute as ever*! I don't see anything wrong with letting a* childs hair be free* she's not about to take photos.


 
I'm sure she looked fine going into pre-school and her hair looks like she has been playing her butt off all day - as she should be doing at her age.  Coconut oil or hair grease looks like it would be too much for her hair.  And a dollop of it wouldn't help anyway, the hair would still be all over the place.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Lol, my niece has very curly hair similar to Nahla's. And I can tell you every morning my sister sends her out looking pristine... and every afternoon she comes home looking like that. She's a wild child who likes to play... only so much you can do sometimes.


 

My friend's daughter is the same.  Her mother does her hair and it is a fight to do it.  She HATES the comb!! She screams so much, my friend's neighbor came over because she thought her daughter was being abused and was going to call DCW.  Her hair never looks the same way when she picks her up lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> I'm sure she looked fine going into pre-school and her hair looks like she has been playing her butt off all day - as she should be doing at her age. Coconut oil or hair grease looks like it would be too much for her hair.* And a dollop of it wouldn't help anyway, the hair would still be all over the place*.


 

yup!  Nahla looks like she has that type of hair that does what it wants.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> seems her mommy and daddy agree with my POV





exactly - that is just your opinion - just my comments are mine.


----------



## knasarae

gre8dane said:


> I'm sure she looked fine going into pre-school and her hair looks like she has been playing her butt off all day - as she should be doing at her age. Coconut oil or hair grease looks like it would be too much for her hair. And a dollop of it wouldn't help anyway, the hair would still be all over the place.





~Fabulousity~ said:


> yup! Nahla looks like she has that type of hair that does what it wants.


 
Yeah, that's how her hair looks to me too.  I dunno.... it looks like hair that was styled but has gotten unrulier as the day goes on, lol.



Sassys said:


> My friend's daughter is the same. Her mother does her hair and it is a fight to do it. She HATES the comb!! She screams so much, my friend's neighbor came over because she thought her daughter was being abused and was going to call DCW. *Her hair never looks the same way when she picks her up lol*


 
I know right?   My niece is real tender headed too.  I bought my sister a Tangle Teaser and that seems to help some.


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Berry-treats-daughter-Nahla-ice-cream-LA.html


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love her maxi in that article/pic


----------



## dlynn

I think her hair is natural & beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

talldrnkofwater said:


> i love her maxi in that article/pic




Me too..love the whole look actually..


Her daughter is so pretty!


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry and Daughter Nahla at her Preschool - LA Jul 29


----------



## Sassys

Olivier Martinez lifts Halle Berrys daughter Nahla high in the air during their quality playtime on the beach on Saturday (July 30) in Malibu, Calif.

The 45-year-old French actor and the 3-year-old cutie spent over an hour running from the waves and playing tag. Nahla even got to swing on Oliviers arms!


----------



## Sassys

So it's okay for her "current" man to hang with her daughter, but it's not okay for him to have a woman around her.


----------



## Daydrmer

Sassys said:


> So it's okay for her "current" man to hang with her daughter, but it's not okay for him to have a woman around her.



Apparently. Halle really is something else.


----------



## bag-princess

> Originally Posted by Sassys
> So it's okay for her "current" man to hang with her daughter, but it's not okay for him to have a woman around her.[ /quote]
> 
> 
> yea - she is really as twisted as david justice said all those years ago!
> 
> and i bet if gabriel had been swinging her around in the air near the water she would have been having a fit claiming once again that he is an unfit parent and a danger to their daughter because she could have been hurt or worse!!!:okay:


----------



## Sassys

Making the most of the gorgeous weather, Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez were spotted out in Malibu, California yesterday (July 31).
Joined by Berrys daughter Nahla and mother Judith, the superstar couple hit up Geoffreys restaurant for some delicious eats.

After lunch, Halle and Nahla opted for some mother-daughter bonding time at the nearby beach, along with some friends.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

bag-princess said:


> Originally Posted by Sassys
> So it's okay for her "current" man to hang with her daughter, but it's not okay for him to have a woman around her.[ /quote]
> 
> 
> yea - she is really as twisted as david justice said all those years ago!
> 
> and i bet if gabriel had been swinging her around in the air near the water she would have been having a fit claiming once again that he is an unfit parent and a danger to their daughter because she could have been hurt or worse!!!:okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have heard that she has some serious issues. That might explain why she can't seem to stay in a relationship for very long. She's a beautiful woman, but it seems to be a trend with men, and she's never the problem. It's always something wrong with the man according to her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ejm1059

Why do I think the pics with Olivier is one big F.U to Gabriel?


----------



## Michele26

Ejm1059 said:


> Why do I think the pics with Olivier is one big F.U to Gabriel?


----------



## NYC BAP

Sassys said:


> Gabriel Aubry and Daughter Nahla at her Preschool - LA Jul 29


Super hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and BF Olivier Martinez spotted out for dinner with friends 8.1
source=jjb


----------



## Sassys

Doting dad Gabriel Aubry was snapped as he picked up his adorable daughter Nahla, 3, from pre-school in Los Angeles, Calif. on Monday (August 1).
Little Nahla proudly showed off her handiwork to him &#8211; a paper butterfly that was attached to a string.


source=jjb


----------



## Ladybug09

06:27 PM ET
 Share this on:Facebook Twitter Digg del.icio.us reddit MySpace StumbleUpon 
Share

Comments (160 comments) 
Permalink 
 Halle Berry's ex-husband marries Prince's ex-wife
Get ready to throw some e-rice: Eric Benet, (Halle Berry's ex-husband) tied the knot with Manuela Testolini (Prince's ex-wife) on Sunday, CNN has confirmed.

The longtime couple reportedly married in Newport Beach, California after being engaged for eight months. Benet told Us Weekly in January that he used a love song to propose to Testolini last November.

"During a romantic dinner, I decided to finally let Manuela hear 'Never Want to Live Without You,' a song off my new album that I had written for her," Benet recalled. "I sang it to her, then got down on one knee and proposed."


Benet, who has teen daughter India from a prior relationship, may also be expecting a little one. According to Radar Online, the newlyweds are rumored to have announced that Manuela is pregnant during the reception.

After four years of marriage, Halle Berry divorced R&B singer Benet in 2005 amid allegations he was cheating. Testolini and Prince split in 2006, after five years of marriage.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If Gabrielle gf's took that child to the beach for a playdate Halle would go Betty Broderick on her ass and drive her SUV through their front door. And you know she'd run from the scene. She's done it before.


----------



## Ejm1059

BagOuttaHell said:


> If Gabrielle gf's took that child to the beach for a playdate Halle would go Betty Broderick on her ass and drive her SUV through their front door. And you know she'd run from the scene. She's done it before.





She totally freaked out when he was seen with Kim K. I feel bad for the woman who gets in a relationship with Gabriel. Baby Mama drama to the max. I can see Halle giving his next girlfriend living h*ll


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry, BF Olivier Martinez and Daughter Nahla out for Lunch in LA 8.3
source=US/Zimbio.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ejm1059 said:


> *She totally freaked out when he was seen with Kim K*. I feel bad for the woman who gets in a relationship with Gabriel. Baby Mama drama to the max. I can see Halle giving his next girlfriend living h*ll


 

It is Kim K we're talking about lets see how she reacts when he's dating a normal non-attention whoring woman.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It is Kim K we're talking about lets see how she reacts when he's dating a normal non-attention whoring woman.


 Exactly! You said it better than me.


----------



## ocgirl

Awwww, how could HB want to deprive her daughter with time with her daddy like this.  smh.



Sassys said:


> Doting dad Gabriel Aubry was snapped as he picked up his adorable daughter Nahla, 3, from pre-school in Los Angeles, Calif. on Monday (August 1).
> Little Nahla proudly showed off her handiwork to him  a paper butterfly that was attached to a string.
> 
> 
> source=jjb


----------



## karo

Halle Berry dropping off daughter Nahla at school in Hollywood CA (August 5).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I'm loving her hair in the recent pics.  Looks like wake up and go type of hair styling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

awww at that pic of her looking at the camera


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Olivier Martinez lifts Halle Berrys daughter Nahla high in the air during their quality playtime on the beach on Saturday (July 30) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> The 45-year-old French actor and the 3-year-old cutie spent over an hour running from the waves and playing tag. Nahla even got to swing on Oliviers arms!




"Wow! THATs a situation" - Situation (Jersey Shore)


----------



## luvmy3girls

Love her hair


----------



## Jahpson

ocgirl said:


> Awwww, how could HB want to deprive her daughter with time with her daddy like this.  smh.



I kind of feel bad for Nahla and Gab in all this. Not a good look


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry's Bikini Beach 45th Birthday Celebration - Aug 14th
Certainly still fabulous at forty-five, Halle Berry celebrated her birthday at the beach in Malibu, California on Sunday afternoon (August 14).
The Oscar-winning actress was joined by boyfriend Olivier Martinez, daughter Nahla Aubry and a few close friends during the shoreside festivities.


Clad in a peach two-piece swimsuit, Miss Berry seemed to be having a marvelous time as she spent some one on one time with Nahla in between sipping on cocktails and frolicking about the sandy beach with her loved ones.
Adding a little excitement to the gathering, one of Halle's gal pals got a little bit frisky while grabbing ahold of the gorgeous actress and tossing her into the cool waters.
source=jjb


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks good and as usual Nahla is the cutest!


----------



## Jahpson

i spy nip in the wrestling pic


----------



## Sarni

Jahpson said:


> i spy nip in the wrestling pic


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> i spy nip in the wrestling pic


 

This was talked about on another blog you know they miss nothing


----------



## Sweetpea83

45?! Wow, still looking amazing...


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry and BF Olivier Martinez out for a Stroll in Paris, Sep 4


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

how tall is Halle? anyone know.


----------



## BonBonz

^^5'6" or 5'7"^^


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh I always thought she was really short for some reason and then seeing her next to him in those pics and she's like his height it confused me.


----------



## Swanky

most actors{men} are not tall.


----------



## Michele26

~Fabulousity~ said:


> how tall is Halle? anyone know.



I read that she's 5'5.


----------



## knasarae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> most actors{men} are not tall.


 
I've noticed that! Why is that??


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez out and about with Nahla in Palma de Mallorca, Spain (September 12).


----------



## Ladybug09

how long do we anticipate this rship will last?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> how long do we anticipate this rship will last?


 
Did their movie come out?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> how long do we anticipate this rship will last?






hmmm...........halle does not have a good track record so i would not hardly be surprised if it is over and done by the end of the year!  that girl has issues!   and poor nahla - she looks exactly how i feel in that last picture watching halle and ANOTHER one of her boytoys!  le sigh!


----------



## Sassys

It really pisses me off how she can take her man with her and her child to Spain, but her father can't have her near another woman.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nahla is getting so big!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry On Vacation In Majorca Spain with Olivier


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry with Daughter Nahla and BF Olivier Martinez - Majorca Spain Sep 30 Lead [-]  

Olivier Martinez and Halle Berry&#8217;s 3-year-old daughter Nahla enjoy a sweet moment together on Friday (September 30) in Palma, Majorca, Spain.

The 45-year-old actress, sporting a black medical boot after she broke her right foot, enjoyed a day out with her beau while taking a break from filming Cloud Atlas.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see an issue but how fast would Gabriel have to be in court if that was his gf holding Nahla.

lol.


----------



## karo

Nahla is such a cute girl!


----------



## knasarae

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't see an issue but how fast would Gabriel have to be in court if that was his gf holding Nahla.
> 
> lol.


 
I was thinking the exact same thing.



karo said:


> Nahla is such a cute girl!


 
She is.  She will be a stunning woman.


----------



## Jahpson

no freaking comment.

Halle looks great in her bikini


----------



## Michele26

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't see an issue but how fast would Gabriel have to be in court if that was his gf holding Nahla.
> 
> lol.



I thought the same thing when I saw those pictures.

Halle would crucify Gabriel if he brought another woman on vacation with Nahla.


----------



## tsubi

*Olivier Martinez* goes for a walk with girlfriend *Halle Berry*s 3-year-old daughter, *Nahla*, on Wednesday (October 5) in Palma, Majorca, Spain.

*Halle*s ex, *Gabriel Aubry*, is reportedly hoping to change the custody agreement he made with *Halle*.

Before *Halle* went to Europe to shoot her latest movie [_Cloud Atlas_], she and *Gabriel* struck a deal on who gets *Nahla* and when, and under what circumstances. Sources tell us one of the conditions  when *Gabriel* had the child, a nanny had to be present. Were told *Gabriel* is now unhappy with the deal he struck, and wants the judge to remove the nanny clause, TMZ reports.


----------



## Ladybug09

I agree with Gabriel. Halle is practicing a 'Do as I say, NOT as I do" attitude. So her 'boy toy' of the moment can be ALONE with Nahla, BUT the child's FATHTER Can't??? GTHOH! 

She has lost her mind. Nahla is a beautiful child, but I know that Gabriel has to regret having to be connected to Halle for the rest of his life.

That's why, you don't go around making babies on a whim. You better know who you're dealing with before you make that commitment.


----------



## tsubi

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree with Gabriel. Halle is practicing a 'Do as I say, NOT as I do" attitude. So her 'boy toy' of the moment can be ALONE with Nahla, BUT the child's FATHTER Can't??? GTHOH! QUOTE]
> 
> It just seems so wrong and unfair. I can't even imagine how Gabriel would feel seeing photos of this, when he can't even be alone with HIS child.


----------



## bag-princess

i am so glad that gabriel is not going to let her call the shots!!! she is really a piece of work. i really believe that she has mental issues - or as my grandmother used to say "she ain't wrapped too tight!" i think she honestly wants to just have nahla all to herself and cut him out of her life. she got the baby she had been wanting and thinks gabriel is no longer necessary!  i know it must be hard for him to see his child all over the magazines as she pals around with her latest boyfriend.


----------



## gre8dane

tsubi said:


> Olivier Martinez goes for a walk with girlfriend Halle Berrys 3-year-old daughter, Nahla, on Wednesday (October 5) in Palma, Majorca, Spain.
> 
> Halles ex, Gabriel Aubry, is reportedly hoping to change the custody agreement he made with Halle.
> 
> Before Halle went to Europe to shoot her latest movie [_Cloud Atlas_], she and Gabriel struck a deal on who gets Nahla and when, and under what circumstances. *Sources tell us one of the conditions  when Gabriel had the child, a nanny had to be present. Were told Gabriel is now unhappy with the deal he struck, and wants the judge to remove the nanny clause,* TMZ reports.


 
If this is true about the 'nanny clause', I'm not understanding how this was even allowed or upheld or how a judge allowed it, unless Gabriel & Halle presented an agreement to the court to be blessed.  Maybe it is CA, but are Family Courts still allowing people (women) to go to court with crazy demands and granting them?  Men have so many more rights as fathers than 15+ years ago, but it seems some don't make their own demands or exercise them properly.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bag-princess said:


> i am so glad that gabriel is not going to let her call the shots!!! she is really a piece of work. i really believe that she has mental issues - or as my grandmother used to say "she ain't wrapped too tight!" i think she honestly wants to just have nahla all to herself and cut him out of her life. she got the baby she had been wanting and thinks gabriel is no longer necessary!  i know it must be hard for him to see his child all over the magazines as she pals around with her latest boyfriend.



And I'm sure if Halle was able to cut Gabriel out of Nahlas life, shed tell her that her daddy didn't want to be around her blah, blah, blah, but mommy has always been here for you.  She is def crazy-beautiful.


----------



## GOALdigger

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree with Gabriel. Halle is practicing a 'Do as I say, NOT as I do" attitude. So her 'boy toy' of the moment can be ALONE with Nahla, BUT the child's FATHTER Can't??? GTHOH!
> 
> She has lost her mind. Nahla is a beautiful child, but I know that Gabriel has to regret having to be connected to Halle for the rest of his life.
> 
> *That's why, you don't go around making babies on a whim. You better know who you're dealing with before you make that commitment*.


 

Even if its with Halle Berry. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry loses to Halle Berry in court...again





Another win for Halle Berry in her bitter custody battle against her ex -- a judge just shot down Gabriel Aubry's request to ditch his nanny-supervisor while he's with their daughter.
TMZ broke the story ... Gabriel was trying to amend his visitation rights -- which require a nanny to be present while he's with Nahla -- claiming he wanted more alone time with his daughter. Halle opposed the change.
We've learned the judge issued an order yesterday, siding with Halle, upholding the original agreement requiring supervised visitation on Gabriel's part.
Sources tell TMZ, Gabriel is pissed -- and he feels the nanny is ruining his relationship with his daughter.


http://www.tmz.com/2011/10/18/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry-child-custody-agreement-nahla-nanny


----------



## Sassys

I feel so bad for this guy.  Maybe men will now learn, just becuase a woman is beautiful and A list celeb, does not mean you should have a child with her.  She is clearly batsh$t crazy and has the money to anilate this man.

She can bring any man around their daughter and he has no say.  That is so wrong and dirty.


----------



## bag-princess

poor gabe!!!   "never trust a big butt and a smile!"  lesson learned too late!  
i can't believe the judges are buying her cock and bull story that nahla is in danger when or if she is alone with him!  surely she had to prove this at some point.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I feel so bad for this guy.  Maybe men will now learn, just becuase a woman is beautiful and A list celeb, does not mean you should have a child with her.  She is clearly batsh$t crazy and has the money to anilate this man.
> 
> She can bring any man around their daughter and he has no say.  That is so wrong and dirty.



idk, this is the second time that the court has found favor with Halle. Things might not always be what it seems....


----------



## Ladybug09

i feel sorry for him. And YEP, be careful who you have babies with!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> *I feel so bad for this guy.*  Maybe men will now learn, just becuase a woman is beautiful and A list celeb, does not mean you should have a child with her.  She is clearly batsh$t crazy and has the money to anilate this man.
> 
> She can bring any man around their daughter and he has no say.  That is so wrong and dirty.




I feel bad for him too...shame on you Halle.


----------



## knasarae

Jahpson said:


> idk, this is the second time that the court has found favor with Halle. Things might not always be what it seems....


 
I was thinking the same thing... I wonder what type of evidence she has for the judge to uphold this restriction?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Money, perhaps?


----------



## knasarae

^That would have to be a lot of money to keep a man from his parental rights.  I mean I know there is corruption in law but gosh, if that's true it's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Michele26

With the way Halle goes through men, Nahla is going to have many 'uncles' in her life before she's 18.


----------



## CCfor C

Jahpson said:


> idk, this is the second time that the court has found favor with Halle. Things might not always be what it seems....



I thought this, too..not that there's anything to it. I just wonder why the judge is siding w/ her twice on this w/out any proof that there needs to be a nanny there. Of course, the courts have been known to be wrong...


----------



## Nikk

I have lost all respect for halle


----------



## bag-princess

i bet she doesn't have a shred of evidence!  if she did she would have said something when she was making all the comments in the press about how he was a bad father and that nahla was not safe with him. she never even hinted at what that meant or what he could have done.


----------



## Jahpson

CCfor C said:


> I thought this, too..not that there's anything to it. I just wonder why the judge is siding w/ her twice on this w/out any proof that there needs to be a nanny there. Of course, the courts have been known to be wrong...



we probably won't know the exact details of the case because I believe cases involving minors are private right?

I wonder if this is the same judge or someone different? I just can't jump on the "Halle Berry is crazy" bandwagon.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> With the way Halle goes through men, Nahla is going to have many 'uncles' in her life before she's 18.


True!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle's behavior is absolutely despicable!  For a woman that didn't have the best relationship with her own father, you would think that she would do her best to make sure Nala doesn't suffer the same fate.  I've always believed that Halle intentionally set out to have a child with a non-black man, because of her own father.   

I can only imagine and wonder if she talks bad of Gabrielle in front of Nala, while spending time with her new beau.

she has issues....


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle's behavior is absolutely despicable!  For a woman that didn't have the best relationship with her own father, you would think that she would do her best to make sure Nala doesn't suffer the same fate.  I've always believed that Halle intentionally set out to have a child with a non-black man, because of her own father.
> 
> I can only imagine and wonder if she talks bad of Gabrielle in front of Nala, while spending time with her new beau.
> 
> she has issues....


----------



## Monoi

what kind of issues did Halle have with her father


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> idk, this is the second time that the court has found favor with Halle. Things might not always be what it seems....


 


knasarae said:


> I was thinking the same thing... I wonder what type of evidence she has for the judge to uphold this restriction?


 


Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Money, perhaps?


 

I always say in these situations people should not judge because they aren't in it so they don't know what's really going on. Just because a man wants to spend time with his child that doesn't make him worlds greatest dad. A man is supposed to want to do that. I don't know why men often get brownie points for this.

There's not enough money to persuade a judge to rule in favor of a bad parent when an innocent child is involved. There's more to this then the public is aware of.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> *we probably won't know the exact details of* *the case* because I believe cases involving minors are private right?
> 
> I wonder if this is the same judge or someone different? *I just can't jump on the "Halle Berry is crazy" *bandwagon.


 

That's where I am with this because speaking as a parent when you love your child no matter how mad that ex makes you there are just some things you will not talk about for the sake of your child even if it does make you look bad. And yes she does have to have evidence to prove her case she can't make these claims and have a judge rule in her favor just because she said so, the law does not work that way.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle's behavior is absolutely despicable! For a woman that didn't have the best relationship with her own father, you would think that she would do her best to make sure Nala doesn't suffer the same fate. I've always believed that Halle intentionally set out to have a child with a non-black man, because of her own father.
> 
> *I can only imagine and wonder if she talks bad of Gabrielle in front of Nala*, while spending time with her new beau.
> 
> she has issues....


 

You'd be surprised to know that its probably the other way around smh


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> You'd be surprised to know that its probably the other way around smh



i can see it going both ways.  But Halle is the one always dragging him to court for some old foolishness.  I hope for Nahla's sake, that neither of them is talking bad about the other, in front of her.


----------



## karo

The only justification of this whole fight would be if he really was a bad father. Of course, I don't know the exact situation and I will never know, but somehow I cannot believe that she would be with him for 5 years, have a child with him and still be together if he was such a horrible person. They were raising Nahla together for 2 years and there were no signals that he was a bad father, so it is pretty hard to believe that after their split he would become one.


----------



## hermesugo

OMG, Nahla is so freaking cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> i can see it going both ways. But Halle is the one always dragging him to court for some old foolishness. *I hope for Nahla's sake, that neither of them is talking bad about the other, in front of her.*


 
Me too! and I hope they put her interest first both of them!


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry with Daughter Nahla at an LA Park , Dec 28


----------



## NYC BAP

He is so hot!!! Why did she leave him???


----------



## Sarni

awwwwww... Nahla is so cute w her daddy!


----------



## Sarni

NYC BAP said:


> He is so hot!!! Why did she leave him???



cos she is crazzzzzzyy...and he had served his purpose. ( that's my guess-I actually don't know)


----------



## bag-princess

well i tend to agree with you Sarni!!!


halle got what she wanted from him and had no other use for his fine fine F.I.N.E. a$$ - which makes her hella crazy!!!! :weird:  as she has shown!

i love the pics of them together. you can see how much he loves that little girl of his!


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> Gabriel Aubry with Daughter Nahla at an LA Park , Dec 28


 
Yup I'm sure he is dangerous person in his daughter's life    These pictures confirm Halle is nuts!!!:weird:


----------



## jadise

bag-princess said:
			
		

> i love the pics of them together. you can see how much he loves that little girl of his!



so true! they look so cute together.


----------



## Sassys

kcf68 said:


> Yup I'm sure he is dangerous person in his daughter's life    These pictures confirm Halle is nuts!!!:weird:



Yep,

I am terrified for her, can you see how scared she is of him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable photos...he is such a DILF....


----------



## imgg

cute pics!!  That little girl is adorable!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Sweetpea83 said:


> Adorable photos...he is such a DILF....


+1. He's a hot one!


----------



## NYC BAP

bag-princess said:


> well i tend to agree with you Sarni!!!
> 
> 
> halle got what she wanted from him and had no other use for his fine fine F.I.N.E. a$$ - which makes her hella crazy!!!! :weird:  as she has shown!
> 
> i love the pics of them together. you can see how much he loves that little girl of his!



I agree with you.  what more can you want from a man he is hot and loves his daughter.


----------



## Swanky

Deeeeee lish!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz05

I love both of their outfits


----------



## karo

Halle Berry taking little Nahla Aubry to a children's New Years party in Los Angeles, CA (December 31).
source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

*Doting Oliver Martinez has a beach playdate with Halle Berry's daughter Nahla*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alle-Berrys-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz1iHwrHwOn
​


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez at Cecconi's in West Hollywood, CA (December 29).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## mellva

karo said:


> *Doting Oliver Martinez has a beach playdate with Halle Berry's daughter Nahla*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alle-Berrys-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz1iHwrHwOn
> ​




She looks so happy when she is with her dad and so upset when she is with Halle. She is never smiling when she is with Halle.


----------



## prettyprincess

i used to be a fan of halles, but ive lost all respect for her bc of what shes tried to do w her ex. it always seemed to me that she wanted her daughter all for herself. sad bc he looks like an amazing dad.


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmmm



> Halle Berry sports ring on her engagement finger... so has Olivier Martinez popped the question?
> By Mike Larkin
> 
> Last updated at 10:08 AM on 4th January 2012
> 
> Comments (9) Share
> She famously said she was through with marriage following her devastating divorces from David Justice and Eric Benet.
> But perhaps Halle Berry may be ready to try for third time lucky with her latest squeeze Olivier Martinez. The 45-year-old actress has set tongues wagging after being spotted with a sparkler on her wedding finger.
> The Catwoman star was snapped wearing a golden ring with a large emerald gemstone in the centre as she enjoyed New Year's Day with her family on Malibu Beach.
> And again: She was also wearing the ring when the pair had a romantic lunch in Beverly Hills on December 29
> 
> The Oscar winning star sipped on a drink as she showed off the impressive piece of jewellery.
> Very nice: A ring with a genuine emerald this size would be extremely expensive
> If the pair, who have been dating since filming unreleased thriller Dark Tide at the end of 2010, have become engaged then it means Halle has changed her opinion about the virtue of marriage.
> If her beau Olivier has decided to make an honest woman of Halle, it seems to have happened over Christmas.
> The Monster's Ball favourite was first spotted with the  ring on December 29 as she enjoyed a romantic date with the French hunk
> 
> In 2009 she said: 'I will never, never get married again.
> 
> 'I've come to a place now where I think two people can share their lives without the ring, without the piece of paper.'
> Do you have something to tell us? Halle Berry was spotted with a ring on her engagement finger as she enjoyed New Years Day with her beau Olivier Martinez
> Of course, at the time she was dating hunky model Gabriel Aubry, and her opinion on him has also changed a lot since then.
> 
> 
> Despite the fact they had daughter Nahla together in 2008, they had a less than amicable split in 2010, and have been fighting in the courts over custody of their child.
> X-Men star Halle was spotted today in Brentwood, California, however the ring could not be seen as she was carrying a bag.
> It is not the first time rumours have circulated the couple have become engaged.  Happy family: The trio enjoyed a fun trip to Palma de Mallorca in Spain last year
> 
> Where's the ring? Halle was spotted in Brentwood today but her ring could not be seen
> 
> 
> In January 2011 it was claimed they had agreed to tie the knot after she was spotted wearing a ring on her engagement finger, but it turned out to be a false alarm.
> 
> It would not be the first time Olivier will have been close to marriage, though the 45-year-old has never wed.
> 
> He was rumoured to be close to marrying his ex Kylie Minogue, who he dated for over four years.
> 
> Close: Olivier Martinez has become close to Halle's daughter Nahla and they played together on New Years Day
> But the Aussie warbler and French thespian split in February 2007.
> At the time they said the decision to separate was mutual and added that they remained 'very close friends'.
> So close he even took Halle to see his former lover's show in May last year.
> Halle has been married twice before, to baseball star David Justice from 1992 to 1997, and to musician Eric Benét from 2001 to 2005.
> The Mail contacted Halle's representative, but have yet to receive a response.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Martinez-popped-question.html#ixzz1iVQuTM6b


----------



## Kimm992

She is ridiculously hot!!


----------



## dee-dee

mellva said:


> She looks so happy when she is with her dad and so upset when she is with Halle. She is never smiling when she is with Halle.



I've seen plenty of pics of her smiling and happy when she is with her mom.


----------



## bag-princess

i have seen her happy and smiling with her mother,too. but halle wants the courts and the press to believe it ONLY happnes with her! clearly that is NOT the case!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry Is Engaged

Thanks for liking PEOPLE's "Halle Berry Is Engaged". Like PEOPLE on Facebook for breaking news, celebrity pictures, exclusive deals and more!

A rep for jewelry designer Gurhan tells PEOPLE that Olivier Martinez, Berry's boyfriend of more than a year, has given her a diamond-and-emerald engagement ring. 

The Oscar-winning actress, 45, costarred with Martinez, 46, a French actor, in the 2010 film Dark Tide. They soon became an item off-screen. 

The couple were most recently spotted last weekend, having a quiet date night at Iris, Cirque du Soleil's film-history-themed show at the Kodak Theatre in L.A. 

Berry has been married twice before &#8211; to baseball player David Justice in the early 1990s, and to singer Eric Benét in the early 2000s. 

She has a daughter, Nahla, who will be 4 in March, with ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry. 

A rep for Berry did not immediately reply to a request for comment on the engagement. 

people.com


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/halle-berry-olivier-martinez-are-engaged-2012111

Exclusive: Halle Berry, Olivier Martinez Are Engaged!
CELEBRITY NEWS
JANUARY 11, 2012 AT 7:46AM BY USWEEKLY STAFF





Third time's the charm for Halle Berry! 

The 45-year-old actress and Olivier Martinez are engaged, a source confirms to the new Us Weekly, on stands Friday.

Over the holidays, Martinez, 46, proposed with an emerald-and-diamond ring from Gurhan.

Berry, who has a 3-year-old daughter, Nahla, with ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry, has been married twice before. (She dated model Aubry, 36, for nearly five years before splitting in April 2010.) She wed former baseball player David Justice in 1993 and divorced four years later. She then married R&B singer Eric Benet in 2001, only to separate in 2003 and finalize their divorce in 2005.

She first met French actor Martinez while working on the film Dark Tide; they stepped out as a couple in fall 2010. He previously dated Australian pop star Kylie Minogue for several years before splitting in 2007.

A source tells Us she "had given up on being married, but she trusts Olivier. He makes her feel safe. He's a keeper!" 

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-martinez-are-engaged-2012111#ixzz1jANgeqjk


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh Halle - I'm pulling for you solely for Nahla's sake.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know who to yell "RUN" to first - him or her!!

cause he ain't exactly inspiring for marriage either! his past relationships have been all over the tabloids,too.  and yet "he makes her feel safe" and she trusts him.  i think this is a SMDH moment if i ever saw one!! this is why people think she is mentally challenged.   poor gabe!  i doubt - if these stories are true - it will mellow her out.

all the quotes are coming from her supposed friends/sources. i want to see some from his!


----------



## DC-Cutie

People Magazine is reporting it too and you know they check and triple check their facts...

I say RUN to both of them.

Any man that leaves a woman while going through cancer treatments is foul

and Halle, beautiful as she is, is mentally unstable.  that's your little Black Hollywood fact for today...


----------



## wordpast

He left her while she was undergoing treatment?!  I thought Kylie said that he was supportive while she was going through that.


----------



## limom

Poor Halle, this time she is going for a man-child. Good luck with that one.
When is she going to learn?
They do make a beautiful couple, however.


----------



## kcf68

wordpast said:


> He left her while she was undergoing treatment?!  I thought Kylie said that he was supportive while she was going through that.


 
I saw an interview where Kylie Min. said that he was one of the kindest people and supported her during her cancer ordeal...

So I say "Run Man while you can".  otherwise you'll be in the same category as the others!!!!


----------



## JosiePotenza

I know some sources stating that Halle & Olivier are indeed engaged are legit sources but I am REALLY hoping it's not true. I'm a Halle stan.... but I just can't get excited about this one, for my girl.


----------



## Ladybug09

a mess


----------



## Jewelz05

I like halle with this guy for some reason. She seem more mellow, relaxed or something.


----------



## karo

Kylie congratulates Oliver and Halle
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Olivier-Martinez-engagement-Halle-Berry.html


----------



## luvs*it*

dee-dee said:


> I've seen plenty of pics of her smiling and happy when she is with her mom.


 
*~*Right!! She looks happy when she is with either parent (Halle or Gabriel)...I wish Halle & Olivier the best, and I hope that everything works out for them for Nahla's sake.*~*


----------



## dee-dee

Is it me or did he age a whole lot in a short amount of time?  He looks like a different person.


----------



## Sassys

dee-dee said:


> Is it me or did he age a whole lot in a short amount of time? He looks like a different person.


 

Exactly!! I did a double take and a SHUT UP to a friend when she said he was the same guy from the movie Unfaithful.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry It's NOT An Engagement Ring!

http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/12/halle-berry-not-emgaged-olivier-martinez/


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Phew!!!*~*


----------



## gre8dane

JosiePotenza said:


> I know some sources stating that Halle & Olivier are indeed engaged are legit sources but I am REALLY hoping it's not true. *I'm a Halle stan*.... but I just can't get excited about this one, for my girl.


 
Me too.  I don't get into the hype about her being crazy, chasing the men away & all that!  But, I love it when beautiful H-Wood people get together....Olivier is just not good looking enough for her.  I hope she is happy with whatever they are doing, but he is hard on the eyes, not sexy at all!


----------



## KatsBags

Sassys said:


> Exactly!! I did a double take and a SHUT UP to a friend when she said he was the same guy from the movie Unfaithful.



I was the same way when they first got together.


----------



## limom

gre8dane said:


> Me too.  I don't get into the hype about her being crazy, chasing the men away & all that!  But, I love it when beautiful H-Wood people get together....Olivier is just not good looking enough for her.  I hope she is happy with whatever they are doing, but he is hard on the eyes, not sexy at all!



I think he is fine as he$$ but he looks like he needs a bath.


----------



## AEGIS

i wonder if halle will ever have another baby


----------



## Ladybug09

ummm and how old is she? unless its a surrogate she aint pushin out no more babies.


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry Walking Cutie Daughter Nahla to Preschool This Morning , Jan 13

She is so cute!!!


----------



## gre8dane

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry It's NOT An Engagement Ring!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/12/halle-berry-not-emgaged-olivier-martinez/


 
If not, WHY would she put on a whatever-it-is-ring on that finger?!?  They knew it would cause this kind of speculation!


----------



## Sassys

gre8dane said:


> If not, WHY would she put on a whatever-it-is-ring on that finger?!? They knew it would cause this kind of speculation!


 

She's worn a ring on that finger before (when they first started dating)

This was January last year


----------



## karo

Halle Berry with Olivier Martinez and Nahla at Disneyland (January 14).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Out for lunch
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hla-lunch-new-stuffed-toy-family-day-out.html


----------



## Sassys

Nahla looks like she is just not in the mood lol.


----------



## karo

Gabriel Aubry investigated for child endangerment
http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/23/gabri...nanny-halle-berry-police-report/#.Tx5qRYE26wd


----------



## karo

^^^^Say what you want but it's not normal for a father to push someone especially someone who's holding your child


----------



## bag-princess

i don't believe that for a second! 

this is halle's paid servant - she will say what that she-devil tells her to keep her job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i don't believe that for a second!
> 
> this is halle's paid servant - she will say what that she-devil tells her to keep her job.



BINGO!  

I have a hard time believing this.

It seems like everytime she drags him to court, she pulls out the race card.  EVERYTIME!  

Halle should have just gone to a sperm bank and called it a day, because this is just getting so messy.  She wants to have the upperhand and is clearly doing everything in her power to make it happen.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO!
> 
> I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> *It seems like everytime she drags him to court, she pulls out the race card.  EVERYTIME!
> *
> Halle should have just gone to a sperm bank and called it a day, because this is just getting so messy.  She wants to have the upperhand and is clearly doing everything in her power to make it happen.





oh yea! i am just waiting for her next one - she is going to say how he calls her all our of her name with racial slurs!  she has done it before when the child abuse claim did not get the desired results.  he is either putting nahla's life in mortal danger or verbally abusing her.


----------



## KatsBags

bag-princess said:


> i don't believe that for a second!
> 
> this is halle's paid servant - she will say what that she-devil tells her to keep her job.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Geez....I really hope Halle didn't pay her maid off to make that up!


----------



## LADC_chick

I hope she didn't either. This is just really sad because in all of this, Nahla is the one that suffers.




KatsBags said:


> My thoughts exactly!


 
KatsBags, I  your avatar. I adore Mr. Bates! (Well, I adore Mr. Bates and Anna.)


----------



## limom

While Halle has a reputation for being eccentric, I tend to believe that he used racial slurs against her and therefore against Nahla.

Halle is a difficult person but I can see him abusing her as she has low self esteem.

All the pictures in the world, will not persuade me that he is an angel.
He got with Halle after all.
Team Nahla.


----------



## yellow08

bag-princess said:


> i don't believe that for a second!
> 
> this is halle's paid servant - she will say what that she-devil tells her to keep her job.



The story sounds suspect


----------



## KatsBags

LADC_chick said:


> I hope she didn't either. This is just really sad because in all of this, Nahla is the one that suffers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KatsBags, I  your avatar. I adore Mr. Bates! (Well, I adore Mr. Bates and Anna.*)



Thanks! Anna and Mr. Bates are, by far, my favorites!


----------



## JosiePotenza

limom said:
			
		

> While Halle has a reputation for being eccentric, I tend to believe that he used racial slurs against her and therefore against Nahla.
> 
> Halle is a difficult person but I can see him abusing her as she has low self esteem.
> 
> All the pictures in the world, will not persuade me that he is an angel.
> He got with Halle after all.
> Team Nahla.



Lol @ "He got with Halle after all."

But I'm with you on this one. I'm a Halle stan so, I'm rather bias when it comes to her but I'll never NOT be honest about her or the stories about her.

Didn't Gabe have an ex-gf come out and say that he did indeed use racial slurs?
I don't put it pass him to be abusive verbally, emotionally or physically. Halle attracts this type of man like a moth to flame. She just doesn't want out until things have ran it's course.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry heads to court to seek an order banning ex Gabriel Aubry from having ANY contact with daughter Nahla


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ANY-contact-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz1kPPmTqG2


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I read that the nanny actually works for both of them...I believe the story.*~*


----------



## Swanky

*HALLE BERRY'S NANNY Loses Restraining Order Bid Against Gabriel Aubry*

tmz:

Halle Berry's nanny -- who Gabriel Aubry allegedly pushed into a door while she was holding his daughter Nahla -- just got shut down in court -- the judge rejected her request for a restraining order.

Alliance Kamdem claimed she feared retaliation by Aubry, but the judge called her petition "insufficient and speculative."

In her declaration, Kamdem raised more issues than the alleged incident last week, in which she claimed Aubry pushed her out the door while she was holding Nahla. Kamdem cites another alleged incident in June in which she claims Gabriel violently pushed her out a door.

Kamdem claims during a recent trip to Spain where Halle was shooting a movie, Gabriel "would walk over and violently grab/take Nahla away from me."  

She also said Gabriel didn't like her from the moment she began her duties as a nanny last June.  She claims Gabriel said, "You are a spy," and "Nahla doesn't like you, she doesn't want you here."

The judge said Kamdem's issues should be resolved in family court.

TMZ broke the story ... Gabriel is currently being investigated for child endangerment and battery -- after allegedly pushing Kamdem into a door while she held Nahla in her arms.

Kamdem filed a police report after the incident, claiming Gabriel had injured her. She has since quit the nanny position.


----------



## gre8dane

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry heads to court to seek an order banning ex Gabriel Aubry from having ANY contact with daughter Nahla
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ANY-contact-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz1kPPmTqG2


 
I don't blame him for yelling or raising his voice at the nanny for questioning him about keeping Nahla out of school - is she in K-garten or still pre-school??  Unless the nanny was given 'special powers' by the court in her "supervisory role", she IS just the nanny & should not be questioning him as the parent & decisions.  But push her?  Not cool.  I wish someone would catch him on video doing these awful things he's being accused of!


----------



## limom

gre8dane said:


> I don't blame him for yelling or raising his voice at the nanny for questioning him about keeping Nahla out of school - is she in K-garten or still pre-school??  Unless the nanny was given 'special powers' by the court in her "supervisory role", she IS just the nanny & should not be questioning him as the parent & decisions.  But push her?  Not cool.  I wish someone would catch him on video doing these awful things he's being accused of!



It is tricky. I understand him wanting to pick up his daughter but there is a point where it starts to look like a photo-op.
Why not let the nanny pick up the child? That is her job!


----------



## domlee

Wild story.  I don't know what to think.  Crazy rumors.


----------



## Swanky

Um, I would not allow someone who works for me to question me about my parental decisions either   I'll pick up MY kids when I want and I won't be questioned about it.
Separately, if he literally pushed her, this is also completely unacceptable.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Um, I would not allow someone who works for me to question me about my parental decisions either   I'll pick up MY kids when I want and I won't be questioned about it.
> Separately, if he literally pushed her, this is also completely unacceptable.



It depends upon the agreement. They are separated. They BOTH have to abide with the agreement.

it is not a case of a mother being overruled by the nanny.


----------



## Swanky

To me it's a case of me choosing whether or not I take MY kid to school and my hired help questioning me about it.  Nahla was obviously w/ him that day = HIS day.  HE chose to keep her at home, she's not in real school and a nanny questions him!? Nuh-uh 



> According to the report, the nanny then went to Gabriel's home, where she found Nahla. The nanny picked Nahla up and began to question Gabriel as to why he didn't take the child to school.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> To me it's a case of me choosing whether or not I take MY kid to school and my hired help questioning me about it.  Nahla was obviously w/ him that day = HIS day.  HE chose to keep her at home, she's not in real school and a nanny questions him!? Nuh-uh



Since, I pay for my help, I make the decision.
Since Halle pays for her help, she makes the decision.

Furthermore, the situation is complicated with the agreement. He has a history of violence.


----------



## Daydrmer

JosiePotenza said:


> Lol @ "He got with Halle after all."
> 
> 
> *Didn't Gabe have an ex-gf come out and say that he did indeed use racial slurs?*
> I don't put it pass him to be abusive verbally, emotionally or physically. Halle attracts this type of man like a moth to flame. She just doesn't want out until things have ran it's course.



I don't remember reading that anywhere. Do you remember where you read that?


----------



## Swanky

I don't see any reliable sources saying Halle pays for that Nanny -to me that's irrelevant even if she does.  
We're talking about *in* Gabriel's home.  If Halle pays for a nanny, that nanny still has no business questioning him in his own home.  It's not like the nanny caught him doing something questionable or harming his child.  He wanted to spend time w/ Nahla - they skipped school.

JMO


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see any reliable sources saying Halle pays for that Nanny -to me that's irrelevant even if she does.
> We're talking about *in* Gabriel's home.  If Halle pays for a nanny, that nanny still has no business questioning him in his own home.  It's not like the nanny caught him doing something questionable or harming his child.  He wanted to spend time w/ Nahla - they skipped school.
> 
> JMO



I hear you but in custody battle, I err in the side of caution.

The child is three years old and Halle has a history of picking the wrong men.
it might be a case of parental alienation but so far knowing Halle's questionable taste in men.
I am firmly on team Nahla. Kids have to be protected.(even from their hum, shall we say eccentric mom)


----------



## Swanky

I agree w/ that 



I guess as a parent, my mama bear-ness, comes out when I picture myself in my own home being questioned by a nanny about something stupid like whether or not I took my little one to school.  No ma'am


----------



## gre8dane

limom said:


> It is tricky. I understand him wanting to pick up his daughter but there is a point where it starts to look like a photo-op.
> Why not let the nanny pick up the child? That is her job!


 
I don't see it as a photo-op when either of them pick up Nahla or spend time with her.  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree w/ that
> I guess as a parent, *my mama bear-ness, comes out when I picture myself in my own home being questioned by a nanny about something stupid like whether or not I took my little one to school. No ma'am *


 
I would see RED!  It would be one of those instances where once I get my bearings back, I may not remember anything, like a black-out!

It says here that Nahla was sick home with her dad & Halle knew about it.  Also, when the nanny filed the police report, she said there had been other prior incidents of assault.  If that is the case, why the police just now?  If he is near the nanny, then Nahla must be close also - that is not good:

http://wonderwall.msn.com/movies/go...-off-with-model-ex-over-custody-1663359.story


----------



## limom

^^
Halle works in mysterious ways.

She thought that she could pay him off and be done with him. Unfortunately, Halle did not realize that having a child with Gabriel came with a lifelong relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

> (Originally by limom)---
> It is tricky. I understand him wanting to pick up his daughter but there is a point where it starts to look like a photo-op.
> Why not let the nanny pick up the child? That is her job!




that is her job when she is told to do it. when he wants to pick up his own daughter then he should be allowed to.  the nanny going over to his home to question him about it was just all kinds of crazy!


----------



## Sassys

I really feel bad for Gabriel if Halle is lying.  No one deserves to be taken away from their child, if they are not abusive or abusing drugs.  I can't stand it, when mothers who don't have their way, punish their child's father.  Also, if she is lying; karma, karma, karma.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I really feel bad for Gabriel if Halle is lying.  No one deserves to be taken away from their child, if they are not abusive or abusing drugs.  I can't stand it, when mothers who don't have their way, punish their child's father.  Also, if she is lying; karma, karma, karma.



karma never stopped Halle.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> karma never stopped Halle.


 

I am a big believer in Karma.  it can happen to her at anytime and it can be served to her in a major way.

I really would not play around with the universe when you have kids.


----------



## Swanky

there's a few issues.
Her questioning him is WAY out of line - know your place.
It's HIS child and it's on HIS day, he can do as he wishes provided the child is not in harm's way.
If they've ever had issues w/ him abusing her before then WTF is she there or near him!? 
Lotsa storytelling going on IMO.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I am a big believer in Karma.  it can happen to her at anytime and it can be served to her in a major way.



I am too but I think Halle got away with plenty and also suffered plenty.

I can imagine her, projecting her relationship into daughter and father's relationship.

Sill love Halle and rooting for the most beautiful actress in America.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I am too but I think Halle got away with plenty and also suffered plenty.
> 
> I can imagine her, projecting her relationship into daughter and father's relationship.
> 
> Sill love Halle and rooting for the most beautiful actress in America.


 

I have never been a huge fan of Halle, especially after she won an oscar I don't think she deserved. I really have no opinion on this, because I don't know if she is making all of this up or if Gabriel really is an a$$.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, I don't personally care about her either way.  not a fan and I don't dislike her, I'm indifferent.
I think she's CRAZY gorgeous and I feel badly that she's suffered domestic abuse back in the day 
But she does have an obvious history of being a little, uh, unbalanced{?}
I don't want to buy into rumors so I'm not judging that he has a history of anything unless there's proof.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I have never been a huge fan of Halle, especially after she won an oscar I don't think she deserved. I really have no opinion on this, because I don't know if she is making all of this up or if Gabriel really is an a$$.



I believe it is a bit of both. She likes a$$ and then is surprised when they act like a$$holes.

As far as an actress, she is under-rated and owned that part in Monster Ball.

She is too pretty to be taken seriously but she is a fine actress.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> It is tricky. I understand him wanting to pick up his daughter but there is a point where it starts to look like a photo-op.
> *Why not let the nanny pick up the child? That is her job*!


 Cause HE is the parent and it is HIS perrogative.

I sick of all of this nonsense. Like everyone has said, she should have just had a baby with an anonymous sperm donor.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause HE is the parent and it is HIS perrogative.
> 
> I sick of all of this nonsense. Like everyone has said, she should have just had a baby with an anonymous sperm donor.



Too simple for Ms Berry.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I believe it is a bit of both. She likes a$$ and then is surprised when they act like a$$holes.
> 
> As far as an actress, she is under-rated and owned that part in Monster Ball.
> 
> She is too pretty to be taken seriously but she is a fine actress.


 

IMO, Halle Berry did not deserve that oscar.  No way in hell, should she be the first black best actress winner.  Can we say Cicely Tyson, Angela Basset (what's love got to do with it), Alfre Woodard.  These three women alone, blow Halle out of the water on their worst days.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> IMO, Halle Berry did not deserve that oscar.  No way in hell, should she be the first black best actress winner.  Can we say Cicely Tyson, Angela Basset (what's love got to do with it), Alfre Woodard.  These three women alone, blow Halle out of the water on their worst days.



That year, she was the best actress. It is not a reflection on any other actresses.
Luck and timing play a role as well.
Btw, it has nothing to do with her being black, she was the best in her craft that year.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I have never been a huge fan of Halle, especially after she won an oscar I don't think she deserved. I really have no opinion on this, because I don't know if she is making all of this up or if Gabriel really is an a$$.


 I don't think she deserved it for being a prostitue in Monster's Ball, just like Denzel didn't deserve it for Training Day(had many other roles he deserved it for). We both know these were concilliatory prizes. She was  much better actor back in the day I think. And don't get me started on The Help.....


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> IMO, Halle Berry did not deserve that oscar. No way in hell, should she be the first black best actress winner. Can we say Cicely Tyson, Angela Basset (what's love got to do with it), Alfre Woodard. These three women alone, blow Halle out of the water on their worst days.


 And BOTH Alfre and Angela turned down the roll in Monster's Ball. girl, Angela was the bomb in WLGTDWI.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't think she deserved it for being a prostitue in Monster's Ball, just like Denzel didn't deserve it for Training Day(had many other roles he deserved it for). We both know these were concilliatory prizes. She was  much better actor back in the day I think. And don't get me started on The Help.....





oh no - Denzel deserved it for Training Day.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> And BOTH Alfre and Angela turned down the roll in Monster's Ball. girl, *Angela was the bomb in WLGTDWI.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> HELLO! My mom has made me sit through that movie so many damn times, I can recite it line for line and do all the dance moves lol.  My friends took me out for my 33rd birthday, to this bar with a live band.  They started singing "rolling down a river" and I jumped up on stage with them and sang and danced.  Girl I was WASTED out of my mind, but you could not tell me I did not know all the steps and words. Have the pics to prove it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> And BOTH Alfre and Angela turned down the roll in Monster's Ball. girl, Angela was the bomb in WLGTDWI.



Im glued to the TV every time it comes on


----------



## dee-dee

limom said:


> That year, she was the best actress. It is not a reflection on any other actresses.
> Luck and timing play a role as well.
> Btw, it has nothing to do with her being black, she was the best in her craft that year.



Yeah, I agree, tbh.  The ladies mentioned are FINE actresses indeed, but I don't recall  them having movies out that year so they shouldn't be compared.


----------



## Sassys

dee-dee said:


> Yeah, I agree, tbh. The ladies mentioned are FINE actresses indeed, but I don't recall them having movies out that year so they shouldn't be compared.


 

No they didn't have any that year, but one of them should have been the first black actress to win an oscar, not Halle Berry.  Cicley Tyson's performace as Ms. Jane Pitman and her performace in Sounder alone, blows Halle out of the water.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> No they didn't have any that year, but one of them should have been the first black actress to win an oscar, not Halle Berry.  Cicley Tyson's performace as Ms. Jane Pitman and her performace in Sounder alone, blows Halle out of the water.



But was Merryl Streep in the running that year?:giggles::giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No they didn't have any that year, but one of them should have been the first black actress to win an oscar, not Halle Berry.  Cicley Tyson's performace as Ms. Jane Pitman and her performace in Sounder alone, blows Halle out of the water.



Do you know that sounder was her first role. She played that part like her life depended on it!  Don't even get me started on miss Jane pitman. I'm sure it will be on TV next month and I will be front and center.


----------



## limom

Ms Tyson deserves a lifetime achievement for both her television works and Cinematic Roles.
Hope she gets it before it is too late.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Ms Tyson deserves a lifetime achievement for both her television works and Cinematic Roles.
> Hope she gets it before it is too late.



Aint tha the truth. Did you see her on the 30th anniversary of Root on OWN?  She looks amazing!!!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Aint tha the truth. Did you see her on the 30th anniversary of Root on OWN?  She looks amazing!!!!



She still is a force to be reckoned with. 
Love her works, no matter how small her part is, she brings it.


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> aint tha the truth. Did you see her on the 30th anniversary of root on own? She looks amazing!!!!


 
Yes!  I love me some Cicely Tyson.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> *While Halle has a reputation for being eccentric*, I tend to believe that he used racial slurs against her and therefore against Nahla.
> 
> Halle is a difficult person but I can see him abusing her as she has low self esteem.
> 
> All the pictures in the world, will not persuade me that he is an angel.
> He got with Halle after all.
> Team Nahla.



is that a nice way of saying she's coo coo?


----------



## meluvs2shop

i dunno why b/c i don't know him (obviously), but i love his as her daddy! i hope he's a good daddy too b/c girls need a good daddy. that lil girl is gorgeous!



Sassys said:


> Gabriel Aubry Walking Cutie Daughter Nahla to Preschool This Morning , Jan 13
> 
> She is so cute!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO!
> 
> I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> It seems like everytime she drags him to court, she pulls out the race card.  EVERYTIME!
> 
> Halle should have just gone to a sperm bank and called it a day, because this is just getting so messy.  She wants to have the upperhand and is clearly doing everything in her power to make it happen.



didn't halle bring out the race card with david justice as well? and he's bi-racial too i think! that divorce wasn't pretty.


----------



## gre8dane

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> there's a few issues.
> Her questioning him is WAY out of line - know your place.
> It's HIS child and it's on HIS day, he can do as he wishes provided the child is not in harm's way.
> If they've ever had issues w/ him abusing her before then WTF is she there or near him!?
> *Lotsa storytelling going on IMO*.


 
With all of the storytelling it will be very interesting to see what the ruling will be on Monday.



Sassys said:


> IMO, Halle Berry did not deserve that oscar. No way in hell, should she be the first black best actress winner. Can we say Cicely Tyson, Angela Basset (what's love got to do with it), Alfre Woodard. These three women alone, blow Halle out of the water on their worst days.


 
Halle deserved that Oscar - someone had to be the first and Cicely (don't like her acting style, almost over-acts & her over-bite is hard to look at), Angela (no no, over-acts!) & Alfre (LOVE!) may have been snubbed along with a lot of other actors (The Color Purple), but it does not diminish Halle's acting in that movie. 



Ladybug09 said:


> I don't think she deserved it for being *a prostitue in Monster's Ball*, just like *Denzel didn't deserve it for Training Day*(had many other roles he deserved it for). We both know these were concilliatory prizes. She was much better actor back in the day I think. And don't get me started on The Help.....


 
Halle was not a prostitue in MB. Denzel was BEAST in TD and the Oscar was his, nothing coniliatory about either one.  I love The Help, but did not see Oscar, but certainly hope it/they win!



Ladybug09 said:


> And BOTH Alfre and Angela turned down the roll in Monster's Ball. girl, Angela was the bomb in WLGTDWI.


 
And Thank Goodness they did!   Alfre was too old & Angela would have ruined the movie with her over-acting.  I liked her in WLGTDWI, but Laurence Fishburne made that movie.


----------



## dee-dee

Sassys said:


> No they didn't have any that year, but one of them should have been the first black actress to win an oscar, not Halle Berry.  Cicley Tyson's performace as Ms. Jane Pitman and her performace in Sounder alone, blows Halle out of the water.



Oh, I agree for sure, but that's a whole 'nother subject  I don't even wanna get started on.  It really isn't Halle's fault that the academy didn't recognize these ladies extraordinary talent before her.  All in all, I still think she deserved an Oscar for Monster's Ball.  Should she have been the first? absolutely not.


----------



## limom

dee-dee said:


> Oh, I agree for sure, but that's a whole 'nother subject  I don't even wanna get started on.  It really isn't Halle's fault that the academy didn't recognize these ladies extraordinary talent before her.  All in all, I still think she deserved an Oscar for Monster's Ball.  Should she have been the first? absolutely not.



Amen! Halle killed it. Point. Blank. Period.
I cried when she did the acceptance speech because she had the good sense to realize how big that moment was.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Daydrmer said:
			
		

> I don't remember reading that anywhere. Do you remember where you read that?



I thought I read it here. LOL. 
I'm not positive about that though....


----------



## JosiePotenza

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> I don't think she deserved it for being a prostitue in Monster's Ball, just like Denzel didn't deserve it for Training Day(had many other roles he deserved it for). We both know these were concilliatory prizes. She was  much better actor back in the day I think. And don't get me started on The Help.....



All. Of. This.


----------



## JosiePotenza

If Halle is lying and stirring up unnecessary drama for Gabe, her Karma is going to get her back where it will hurt her most and that's with her relationship with Nahla because she will get older and she'll be able to find out all of information we're discussing now. She will decide one day if she wants a relationship with her father or not and she'll believe whatever she chooses to. Hopefully, she'll believe the actual truth (if she can ever find it). And hopefully for Halle, she ain't lying. I really hope for Gabe that he isn't this person that Halle says he is because a child's relationship with both parents is SO important and like every child, Nahla deserves to have both in her life so, hopefully it all works out in Nahla's favor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> If Halle is lying and stirring up unnecessary drama for Gabe, her Karma is going to get her back where it will hurt her most and that's with her relationship with Nahla because she will get older and she'll be able to find out all of information we're discussing now. She will decide one day if she wants a relationship with her father or not and she'll believe whatever she chooses to. Hopefully, she'll believe the actual truth (if she can ever find it). And hopefully for Halle, she ain't lying. I really hope for Gabe that he isn't this person that Halle says he is because a child's relationship with both parents is SO important and like every child, Nahla deserves to have both in her life so, hopefully it all works out in Nahla's favor.



This!

IMO, Halle has 'daddy issues'.  She can end up making Nahla's life a mirror image of her and her father's if she doesn't stop.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BOTH Alfre and Angela turned down the roll in Monster's Ball. girl, *Angela was the bomb in WLGTDWI.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> HELLO! My mom has made me sit through that movie so many damn times, I can recite it line for line and do all the dance moves lol.  My friends took me out for my 33rd birthday, to this bar with a live band.  They started singing "rolling down a river" and I jumped up on stage with them and sang and danced.  Girl I was WASTED out of my mind, but you could not tell me I did not know all the steps and words. Have the pics to prove it
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, that is Hilarious!!!!!! Wasted fun is sometimes the BEST fun!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

Are shoe collections the new fragrances? Halle Berry is latest celebrity to unveil line


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...collections-new-fragrances.html#ixzz1kfssPR42


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Are shoe collections the new fragrances? Halle Berry is latest celebrity to unveil line
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...collections-new-fragrances.html#ixzz1kfssPR42



She picked a low price point. Good for her.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry shooting a commercial for Deichmann in Berlin (January 26).
ceebrity-gossip


----------



## Cait

Russel Crowe should've gotten it for _A Beautiful Mind_, that year, but he's a grade-A douche.

Halle looks great in the screen-shots for that commercial.


----------



## Ladybug09

he should have. That movie was sooooo good.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry at The Little Door with Olivier Martinez and Nahla (January 29).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Halle and Oliver with Nahla at the beach


----------



## Sassys

I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.

I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, aw hell would break loose.





i agree. she is too old to be in public topless.
how did the she break her ankle/foot?


and ITA - you would hear halle screaming on her way to the lawyer's office filing some kind of abuse charge if that pic was of gabe's GF kissing her like that!


----------



## Daydrmer

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth. * If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.*



Yup. I just can't with Halle anymore.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her. She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth. If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.


 
this on all accounts


----------



## limom

^^
The shirt does not bother me but lip kissing the new man, He$$NO


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:
			
		

> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.



Totally agree. 

I dunno Miss Halle... these choices you're making lately are really disturbing me.


----------



## limom

JosiePotenza said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I dunno Miss Halle... these choices you're making lately are really disturbing me.



Honestly, I think she might move to France with Olivier and Nahla and pretend that Gabriel was never in the pictures.


----------



## honeylove316

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.



If that was Gabriel, much less some random gf she would have a fit and have him arrested. She would allege that the kiss was "inappropriate".  It is, if the person isn't her parent. You can't have just anyone around your children in such an intimate way. I still think she's nuts. Like the old folks say, she's touched.


----------



## limom

honeylove316 said:


> If that was Gabriel, much less some random gf she would have a fit and have him arrested. She would allege that the kiss was "inappropriate".  It is, if the person isn't her parent. You can't have just anyone around your children in such an intimate way. I still think she's nuts. Like the old folks say, she's touched.



Touched is the perfect adjective to describe her, I used to say eccentric but touched is where it's at.


----------



## honeylove316

^^  I can hear granny saying "She don't have good sense."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think the shirt or kiss is an issue but I am sure these type of photos do not help Gabriel's anger management problems.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She should be trying to work it out with him (Gabriel) for the sake of their daughter.  He is her biological father after all and he has a right to co-parent. She probably wants to call all the shots and it seems to me that she would prefer not to have him in the picture then have to deal with him.


----------



## Jayne1

Cherrasaki said:


> She should be trying to work it out with him (Gabriel) for the sake of their daughter.  He is her biological father after all and he has a right to co-parent. It seems to me that she would prefer not to have him in the picture then have to deal with him.


I feel bad for the guy.  She must be quite a difficult woman to work with.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I feel bad for the guy.  She must be quite a difficult woman to work with.



I don't. You want crazy, you got crazy. Now, deal with it!
It is not like Gabriel is an angel himself, he is almost a stud for hire...
Halle should have got inpregnanted  thru a sperm bank, that is where a mistake lies.


----------



## Sassys

Court orders Halle Berry and ex Gabriel Aubry to attend parenting classes TOGETHER for the sake of daughter Nahla

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lasses-sake-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz1l35siCVu


----------



## limom

^^
waste of time.. Halle is too old to change and he is going along with the program to get Halle off his back!
And keep the payroll going...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hope they both can work things out..for the sake of their kiddo!


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry picking up daughter Nahla from Preschool in LA - Jan 31


----------



## Greysonphil

such i pretty kid


----------



## simona7

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> *I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose*.



Yes, I would have anger management issues too if her latest trick was kissing my daughter on the mouth. Especially in public in such a staged manner. Ugh... that poor kid.


----------



## limom

Greysonphil said:


> such i pretty kid



I love, love, love her hair. She is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Sassys

Victory for now: Gabriel Aubry keeps unsupervised visitation rights with daughter Nahla despite Halle Berry's court protest

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nahla-despite-Halle-Berrys-court-protest.html


----------



## bag-princess

yay!!!!!


There was nothing found to substantiate the nanny's claims, and social workers felt that a restraining order that Halle was seeking wasn't necessary, and would actually harm Nahla by keeping her from her father.'




he wins this round. but she ain't finished with him yet!


----------



## momofgirls

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.


I so agree.


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry and daughter Nahla at a local park in Beverly Hills - Feb 3


----------



## bag-princess

awwww.............i love to see pics of gabe and his little princess!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.



Exactly!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> awwww.............i love to see pics of gabe and his little princess!!!




Me too!


----------



## karo

Gabriel Aubry was photographed picking up his 3-year-old daughter *Nahla*  from preschool on Wednesday (February 8) in Los Angeles, Calif. Nahla  held tight to an oversized, purple stuffed animal as her protective papa  carried her to the car.
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Nathalya

^Aww too cute!

But those pics where he's kissing Nahla on the mouth are just... I dont know I just get a strange feeling. 
Is Halle still planning on moving to France?


----------



## DC-Cutie

According to tmz she still wants to move to France. If she does, I hope the judge makes her buy Gabrielle a home close by so he can still be close to nahla.

She really is going to make this hard for him..


----------



## simona7

She is definitely trying her hardest to keep him away from her. Sad. I feel sorry for Nahla. Wish they could all just get along for her sake.


----------



## yellow08

She really has some serious issues->point.blank!!!

Secondly, I have a friend who works for Dept of Children & Family Services (in my area) and *only* in Hollywood can you lose your parental rights for yelling & pushing a nanny (allegedly). 

Yet in Hollywood a celeb spends *no *time in jail for serious crimes (DUI, stealing, violating probation, etc..). But if you have anger "issues" and yell & push a nanny your parental rights can be evoked. What's wrong with our country?


----------



## yellow08

yellow08 said:


> She really has some serious issues->point.blank!!!
> 
> Secondly, I have a friend who works for Dept of Children & Family Services (in my area) and *only* in Hollywood can you lose your parental rights for yelling & pushing a nanny (allegedly).
> 
> Yet in Hollywood a celeb spends *no *time in jail for serious crimes (DUI, stealing, violating probation, etc..). But if you have anger "issues" and yell & push a nanny your parental rights can be revoked. What's wrong with our country?



typos on Ipad...Oh well-lol


----------



## chicaloca

From TMZ



> TMZ broke the story ... Halle is asking a judge for permission to move to France with Nahla ... something Gabriel Aubry is trying to block.
> 
> We've learned there have been and are serious threats to Halle's life and she feels the move is a life or death situation.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell us ... Robert Hoskins, a mentally unstable man, escaped from a mental institution last week.
> 
> We've learned he has made threats against Halle's life -- specifically to "slit her throat."
> 
> Hoskins is no stranger to the law -- he has threatened to slit Madonna's throat in the past and was actually shot by her bodyguard in 1995 after he trespassed onto Madge's property.
> 
> And as we first reported, another stalker who recently trespassed onto Halle's property multiple times has just been released from jail.
> 
> Friends of Halle tell us ... she is particularly concerned because Starmaps and some Hollywood bus tours literally take tourists to her doorstep.
> 
> And Halle's friends say ... the actress is very concerned that baby daddy Gabriel Aubry is parading Nahla in front of paparazzi almost daily and possibly putting her in harm's way.
> 
> Bottom line -- Halle's M.O. for wanting to move is rooted in security ... not revenge.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The judge should grant her request providing she buys Gabe a chalet like Brad bought for Angelina. $70M.

As soon as she falls out with Olivier, she'll feel safe to return to the U.S. What a nut job.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^70 mil?! Wth..lol!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> According to tmz she still wants to move to France. If she does, I hope the judge makes her buy Gabrielle a home close by so he can still be close to nahla.
> 
> She really is going to make this hard for him..


She really is horrible, isn't she.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> She really is horrible, isn't she.



She wants to eliminate that man from her life and Naha's life.

In reality, Halle would be very happy in France. She would get privacy and Nahla would have a shot at being a real child.
As far as Gabriel, when she was with him, she bought this huge property just outside of Montreal. He had a good life with her.
He is a model, he speaks French and could easily commute back and forth.
It is not like they are regular people. 
Halle has an unlimited bank account and could pay for him to commute in style.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She wants to eliminate that man from her life and Naha's life.
> 
> In reality, Halle would be very happy in France. She would get privacy and Nahla would have a shot at being a real child.
> As far as Gabriel, when she was with him, she bought this huge property just outside of Montreal. He had a good life with her.
> He is a model, he speaks French and could easily commute back and forth.
> It is not like they are regular people.
> Halle has an unlimited bank account and could pay for him to commute in style.



He shouldn't have to commute to see his child.  Not all the way across the pond!

She should just say "I want to move to france to be with Olivier".  Because that's what it probably boils down to.  If he lived in London, she'd probably want to move there...


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> He shouldn't have to commute to see his child.  Not all the way across the pond!
> 
> She should just say "I want to move to france to be with Olivier".  Because that's what it probably boils down to.  If he lived in London, she'd probably want to move there...



Didn't we all predict it months ago?
Being over 40, she could reinvent herself and make even more money in Europe than here.
Look at Tina Turner, she has lived there for years.

Going back and forth from France to New York is not that bad, especially private or first class


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Didn't we all predict it months ago?
> Being over 40, she could reinvent herself and make even more money in Europe than here.
> Look at Tina Turner, she has lived there for years.
> 
> Going back and forth from France to New York is not that bad, especially private or first class



it's not about her...

ah, nevermind.


----------



## Lapis

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think the shirt or kiss is an issue but I am sure these type of photos do not help Gabriel's anger management problems.



She's trying to push his buttons anyway she knows how.

Halle has a tough road to hoe with this, I fought my ex over similar custody issues and lost, she has money she can provide security without having to leave the country, I just can't see a reasonable judge letting her move and not provide a perm residence for him.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not about her...
> 
> ah, nevermind.



It is always about Halle. 
Like discussed above, her mistake was to not use a sperm bank...

Nahla is a beautiful child with a troubled mother.

I wonder what type of woman her own mother is...


----------



## limom

Lapis said:


> She's trying to push his buttons anyway she knows how.
> 
> Halle has a tough road to hoe with this, I fought my ex over similar custody issues and lost, she has money she can provide security without having to leave the country, I just can't see a reasonable judge letting her move and not provide a perm residence for him.



Who says he won't move there for the right price?
He could also work there.

She had him babysit in Australia at one point.


----------



## Lapis

limom said:


> Who says he won't move there for the right price?
> He could also work there.
> 
> She had him babysit in Australia at one point.



True but that does not seem to be happening does it? He doesn't want to play her games and travel to see his child and run around on her time table.

And a man does not babysit his own child.


----------



## limom

Lapis said:


> True but that does not seem to be happening does it? He doesn't want to play her games and travel to see his child and run around on her time table.
> 
> And a man does not babysit his own child.



In their case, Halle paid him. It sounds like babysitting to me.

She will outspend him and unfortunately he will be left in the dust.

It is really unfortunate for the girl.


----------



## Lapis

limom said:


> In their case, Halle paid him. It sounds like babysitting to me.
> 
> She will outspend him and unfortunately he will be left in the dust.
> 
> It is really unfortunate for the girl.



Did she pay him? Or cover the cost of him not working and instead coming to Aus for her to work? There's a difference.

Out spending is not a sure thing, BTDT


----------



## limom

Lapis said:


> Did she pay him? Or cover the cost of him not working and instead coming to Aus for her to work? There's a difference.
> 
> Out spending is not a sure thing, BTDT



The relationship was so wacked to start with. 
He probably was still in love with her and jumping hoops for her and Nahla.

I still think he might be doing some of the craziness, he has been outed for however she chose him....


----------



## honeylove316

_x English only_


----------



## Swanky

If Halle is really scared she could move to Oklahoma 
Seriously, she's obviously just following a boyfriend around


----------



## AEGIS

that bish has lost her gotdang mind

excuse my language


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I know she is a little girl, but she really needed to put a shirt on her.  She knows paps takes pictures of them.
> 
> I also don't know how I feel about her boyfriend kissing her daughter in the mouth.  If that was Gab's girlfriend, all hell would break loose.



for Halle it would...but society wouldn't see it as strange for a woman kissing a little girl.

and i know in the US children wear bathing suits that cover everything but i think it's weird when children are in bikini's.  it implies that they have breasts but they do not and i think it sexualizes children when they shouldn't be. 

in many other countries children are usually naked or topless at the beach.  i didn't bat an eye.  i think it's more natural.


----------



## xikry5talix

^ I think it is more natural too. Little girls don't have breasts to cover. If they're going to wear swimsuits, I think it should be a one piece too. Bikinis just look like something made for adults or older girls to me.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think the shirt or kiss is an issue but I am sure these type of photos do not help Gabriel's anger management problems.


yap, can't even blame him. seeing your own kid be so close with the new guy must really hurt!


----------



## limom

The Halle Not Without My Daughter Crazy Edition

http://dlisted.com/2012/02/09/halle...cision-during-her-custody-fight-gabriel-aubry


----------



## yellow08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If Halle is really scared she could move to Oklahoma
> Seriously, she's obviously just following a boyfriend around


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> In their case, Halle paid him. It sounds like babysitting to me.
> 
> She will outspend him and unfortunately he will be left in the dust.
> 
> It is really unfortunate for the girl.


 So any SO or Spouse who takes care of their child who does not work or is not making as much money as the other parent is Babysitting their child???

if that's the case a ton of parents would fall into this category. Nonsense

Has is simply being manipulative, and I hope through the years her bat ish negative behavior does not have a lasting negative impact on Nahla. This is almost getting the vibe of Gloria Vanderbilt, the poor little rich girl that everybody wants and is fighting over.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> So any SO or Spouse who takes care of their child who does not work or is not making as much money as the other parent is Babysitting their child???
> 
> if that's the case a ton of parents would fall into this category. Nonsense
> 
> Has is simply being manipulative, and I hope through the years her bat ish negative behavior does not have a lasting negative impact on Nahla. This is almost getting the vibe of Gloria Vanderbilt, the poor little rich girl that everybody wants and is fighting over.


 
I would not expect to receive a check for watching my son. He did. 

Halle is crazy like a bat and always has been BUT that does not make him a Saint, far from it.
Let's face it, the dude is basically a rent a boy. Why is he always looking for a come up?

I can't for the life of me, understand with all the men out there and all the sperm banks in the world, why did Halle choose that Dude?

She could not have truly believed this was going to last forever or did she believe that she could send him off quietly?

i don't mind her brand of crazy but she now has that impressionable child to think about.
Poor Nahla


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Court orders Halle Berry and ex Gabriel Aubry to attend parenting classes TOGETHER for the sake of daughter Nahla
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lasses-sake-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz1l35siCVu


 

GOOD! They need to learn to communicate for the sake of that child.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I just read a comment about Nahla being kissed in the mouth by Halles boyfriend! That is not cool  Truth be told ALL ADULTS should refrain from kissing children in the mouth as HPV is passed orally through kissing and the effects of this virus are not yet totally known. I attend an Oral HPV meeting twice a month. People please stop kissing kids and babies in the mouth.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

If she wants to move out of the country than so be it, she needs to leave Nahla with her father and pay child support. She can't just up and leave like that, Nahla deserves to have a mother AND a father and if Halle wants to move that is her choice not Nahlas.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry wins legal victory preventing Gabriel Aubry from having unsupervised visits with their daughter

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...supervised-visits-daughter.html#ixzz1m2FsRabc


----------



## Sarni

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry wins legal victory preventing Gabriel Aubry from having unsupervised visits with their daughter
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...supervised-visits-daughter.html#ixzz1m2FsRabc



I am disgusted by this ruling....the child cannot be alone w her father but she can be alone with Halle's boyfriend??


----------



## labelwhore04

Halle is one crazy bish. There is NO excuse for keeping a father away from their child unless he poses a danger. I really don't care if she thinks he is a horrible person and treated her(halle) badly, that is completely irrelevant. Some men make horrible husbands/lovers but great dads! She thinks she is punishing him but at the end of the day, it's her daughter that suffers. She needs to really stop interfering and trying to break the father/daughter bond. It's completely selfish that she's taking out her hatred of him on Nahla.

I mean, i definitely wouldn't be saying all this if Gabriel actually WAS a danger to Nahla but somehow i highly doubt that's the case.


----------



## karo

Three-year-old *Nahla* lugged her giant stuffed animal along as she and her dad Gabriel Aubry arrived at her school in Beverly Hills, California today (February 10).


----------



## chicaloca

I don't get why people are angry with Halle. The only reason they are in court is because of the assault charges against Gabriel in which it was alleged he endangered Nahla when he shoved the nanny while Nahla was in her arms. Halle was not present during that dispute so I'm not sure how that could have been her fault. Whatever happened between Gabriel and the nanny was serious enough for her to press charges and quit her job.What is Halle supposed to do? Ignore it and act like nothing happened? 

I assume the judge is basing his or her decision to require monitored visits on the recommendations from the persons appointed to monitor Gabriel when he is with Nahla. Outside observers determined Gabriel needed supervised visits so it would be foolish of Halle to disagree with them if she cared about the well-being of her child.


----------



## bag-princess

poor gabe!  he has learned the hard way - "never trust a big butt and a smile"   she needs some serious counseling! it looks like her main goal is to do/say whatever it takes to keep him away from "her" daughter!  she got what she wanted and thinks he is disposable!  i think that he dared to fight back and not just walk away ****ed her off!

and people press charges for things that they "said" happened all time. she would not be the first to tell a lie!


----------



## chicaloca

bag-princess said:


> poor gabe!  he has learned the hard way - "never trust a big butt and a smile"   she needs some serious counseling! it looks like her main goal is to do/say whatever it takes to keep him away from "her" daughter!  she got what she wanted and thinks he is disposable!  i think that he dared to fight back and not just walk away ****ed her off!
> 
> *and people press charges for things that they "said" happened all time. she would not be the first to tell a lie*!




On what basis are you assuming the nanny lied? I find it hard to believe she would go through the trouble of filing charges and quit what was probably a well-paying job if nothing actually happened.

That the judge and child protective agency think Gabe's visits with Nahla need to be monitored speaks volumes. They have all the evidence in hand and probably had a counselor talk to Nahla to come to their conclusions.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nahla's little outfit is so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ugh.....how awful that it has gotten to that point! I feel for Gabe.

That little girl is sooo pretty!!


----------



## Lapis

chicaloca said:


> I don't get why people are angry with Halle. The only reason they are in court is because of the assault charges against Gabriel in which it was *alleged* he endangered Nahla when he shoved the nanny while Nahla was in her arms. Halle was not present during that dispute so I'm not sure how that could have been her fault. Whatever happened between Gabriel and the nanny was serious enough for her to press charges and quit her job.What is Halle supposed to do? Ignore it and act like nothing happened?
> 
> I assume the judge is basing his or her decision to require monitored visits on the recommendations from the persons appointed to monitor Gabriel when he is with Nahla. Outside observers determined Gabriel needed supervised visits so it would be foolish of Halle to disagree with them if she cared about the well-being of her child.



didn't he and the nanny have an acrimonious relationship? I think she wanted to tell him what to do with his child and he was not feeling it? And wasn't the nanny the person the court told him he had to have with him during visits because Halle didn't want them alone? 

I don't know about this, Halle is bat ish crazy this is something I could see her setting up because she wants her way that bad, crazy women are not to be messed with, I saw my dad's crazy ex just ruin his life for 9 months over a lie, crazy women will lie in court to a judge, they will use every and anything at their disposal.


----------



## yellow08

chicaloca said:
			
		

> On what basis are you assuming the nanny lied? I find it hard to believe she would go through the trouble of filing charges and quit what was probably a well-paying job if nothing actually happened.
> 
> That the judge and child protective agency think Gabe's visits with Nahla need to be monitored speaks volumes. They have all the evidence in hand and probably had a counselor talk to Nahla to come to their conclusions.



In a regular town DCFS would not require supervised visits for unproven accusations. The goal of DCFS is to unify the family even in extreme cases of neglect. HB has money & fame and LA judges are "suckers" when it comes to celebs. half of them act like they're fans. 

I'm not saying Gabe hasn't  made mistakes but to imply he can't be trusted with his child is a bit much. It sends the wrong message about her father-she will grow up to read these stories one day. HB should encourage her daughter to love and spend time with her dad. Nahla does not only belong to her. 

Side-note: I remember reading something a while back by a man who stated that a lot of women are single mothers because they decide that for their children by pushing the fathers out of the kids lives. Some men get immune to it and just stop trying. Then 15 years later when "Johnnie" is 17 he thinks he had a deadbeat father who never loved him. Momma looks like the only one who cared but she also worked hard to erased the father  of the child's life. Not to say this is okay but it does happen. Some men do want to be there for their kids.

It's no secret HB has serious men issues-she's not called "Crazy Berry" for nothing. She's the one with the fame and money. So she expects for things to go her way. Just like that whole Eric Benet crap about him claiming to be an sex addict. All because she needed to save face for another failed relationship.


----------



## limom

^^
I found it very sad that no one is considering the fact that perhaps Gabriel is not equipped mentally to raise a three years old girl?

What is the big deal about receiving help from a nanny and or a state mandated third party?
If he has nothing to hide, he should welcome the extra hands.
Those of us who are parents know how challenging it can be to raise a young child. It is not an innate skill. One has to learn and furthermore, one should be smart enough to realize their limits.

There has been a rumor circulating  that Nahla is suffering from a learning disability as well. This could explain why she needs specialized help as well.


----------



## chicaloca

I just find it hard to believe that a family court judge, a court-appointed nanny, and Child Protective services are all in cahoots with Halle to harm Gabriel's relationship with his child. These people deal with warring, vindictive parents all the time so I'm sure they would see through any BS from Halle. It seems more plausible that Gabriel does perhaps need some guidance in child-rearing.

The judge has to consider the recommendations of the people who were appointed to observe and investigate Gabriel's parenting and those people keep saying he needs to be monitored when he is with his daughter. They have seen all the evidence and have more to go on than  all the staged paparazzi pics we see of Gabriel and Nahla. Who's to say they are wrong?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chicaloca said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a family court judge, a court-appointed nanny, and Child Protective services are all in cahoots with Halle to harm Gabriel's relationship with his child. These people deal with warring, vindictive parents all the time so I'm sure they would see through any BS from Halle. It seems more plausible that Gabriel does perhaps need some guidance in child-rearing.
> 
> The judge has to consider the recommendations of the people who were appointed to observe and investigate Gabriel's parenting and those people keep saying he needs to be monitored when he is with his daughter. They have seen all the evidence and have more to go on than  all the staged paparazzi pics we see of Gabriel and Nahla. Who's to say they are wrong?




I have said this many times in this thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chicaloca said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a family court judge, a court-appointed nanny, and Child Protective services are all in cahoots with Halle to harm Gabriel's relationship with his child. These people deal with warring, vindictive parents all the time so I'm sure they would see through any BS from Halle. It seems more plausible that Gabriel does perhaps need some guidance in child-rearing.
> 
> The judge has to consider the recommendations of the people who were appointed to observe and investigate Gabriel's parenting and those people keep saying he needs to be monitored when he is with his daughter. They have seen all the evidence and have more to go on than  all the staged paparazzi pics we see of Gabriel and Nahla. Who's to say they are wrong?



you think he has staged pics?  How about all of those lovely family photos of Halle, O and Nahla at the beach, being fancy and carefree.  This is Halle Berry, a woman that in the past has lashed out at the paps for taking her pics with Nahla.  now she seems to be giving in...

I find the whole circus to be sad, for Nahla.

Clearly, Halle has the upperhand, because when reports come out, it's always from Halle's side.  The nanny worked for her, of course she was going to say/do whatever her boss told her to - right or wrong.  But, CPS didn't find anything regarding that matter, so now Halle is reaching to come up with another reason why he shouldn't have Nahla unsupervised.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

limom said:


> ^^
> I found it very sad that no one is considering the fact that perhaps Gabriel is not equipped mentally to raise a three years old girl?
> 
> What is the big deal about receiving help from a nanny and or a state mandated third party?
> If he has nothing to hide, he should welcome the extra hands.
> *Those of us who are parents know how challenging it can be to raise a young child*. It is not an innate skill. One has to learn and furthermore, one should be smart enough to realize their limits.
> 
> *There has been a rumor circulating  that Nahla is suffering from a learning disability* as well. This could explain why she needs specialized help as well.



Tell me about it. Wow if this rumor is true and Gab has anger issues.


----------



## limom

chicaloca said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a family court judge, a court-appointed nanny, and Child Protective services are all in cahoots with Halle to harm Gabriel's relationship with his child. These people deal with warring, vindictive parents all the time so I'm sure they would see through any BS from Halle. It seems more plausible that Gabriel does perhaps need some guidance in child-rearing.
> 
> The judge has to consider the recommendations of the people who were appointed to observe and investigate Gabriel's parenting and those people keep saying he needs to be monitored when he is with his daughter. They have seen all the evidence and have more to go on than all the staged paparazzi pics we see of Gabriel and Nahla. Who's to say they are wrong?


 
I agree 100%. The Court System is not a the Employ of Ms Berry. 
Maybe, both parents need help parenting at this time?

In addition, Mr Aubry was raised in the Foster System. 
http://www.modernights.com/model-bio-profiles/canadian-models/gabriel-aubry/


----------



## chicaloca

DC-Cutie said:


> you think he has staged pics?  How about all of those lovely family photos of Halle, O and Nahla at the beach, being fancy and carefree.  This is Halle Berry, a woman that in the past has lashed out at the paps for taking her pics with Nahla.  now she seems to be giving in...
> 
> I find the whole circus to be sad, for Nahla.
> 
> Clearly, Halle has the upperhand, because when reports come out, it's always from Halle's side.  The nanny worked for her, of course she was going to say/do whatever her boss told her to - right or wrong.  But, CPS didn't find anything regarding that matter, so now Halle is reaching to come up with another reason why he shouldn't have Nahla unsupervised.



Both sides seem to have "sources" reporting to the press. Both sides are also possibly staging paparazzi pics though there seem to be a lot more of Gabriel and the pics always start coming after a court date- we hadn't seen pics of him with Nahla for months now we seem to get them daily. 

The nanny was court appointed and had to be at both Gabriel and Halle's homes. Halle was required to pay the nanny (and the legal fees) because she's the breadwinner but the nanny worked for both parents. After reading the nanny's police report it seems Gabriel was constantly verbally harassing her out of anger that she was required to be there. Though the courts denied her a restraining order against Gabriel (and I agree with this) I'm sure the Family court took into consideration everything in the report with regard to Gabriel's anger issues and his behavior in front of Nahla. He did not do himself any favors by treating Nahla's caretaker so poorly.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I guess one has to see a "stellar" father go to $hit when the mother doesn't want him anymore, or the marriage/relationship ends to believe that men do indeed turn their backs on their child(ren) and behave extremely badly in these situations. I've seen it with my own eyes more than once, even when the mother has done nothing but be supportive in keeping the relationship between the man and the child positive.

Yes some women do play "baby keep away" games but you better believe men play games too and often get away with it more because of the lack of good fathers out here. Sadly women are quick to believe the "whoa is me" man who complains how hard he tries and how evil his ex is  I take it all with a grain of salt. I'm telling you ladies TAKE IT WITH A GRAIN OF SALT. BE around a while INVESTIGATE.

As far as Halle and Gabe I don't side with either one of them. Clearly they BOTH have issues and BOTH need to attend those classes so they can communicate for the sake of their child.

Also some things are only understood by people who have and raise children.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*The only person I feel sorry for in this situation is Nahla.  Neither Halle nor Gabriel get any sympathy from me.  Both of them have engaged in this very public battle, and Nahla is the one who is suffering.  I hope that for her sake they can resolve this (privately) and give her a stable and supportive upbringing.*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

I look at it this way....She should have been looking at his potential to be a Father BEFORE trying so HARD to have a baby with him. It's soooooo amazing how he was such a GREAT Baby Daddy, Father, Sperm candidate BEFORE....now all of a sudden he's sh!t in a handbasket....It just doesn't make sense. And I'm sorry, like Judge Judy always says, "if if doesn't make sense, then it's not the Truth."


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> I look at it this way....She should have been looking at his potential to be a Father BEFORE trying so HARD to have a baby with him. It's soooooo amazing how he was such a GREAT Baby Daddy, Father, Sperm candidate BEFORE....now all of a sudden he's sh!t in a handbasket....It just doesn't make sense. And I'm sorry, like Judge Judy always says, "if if doesn't make sense, then it's not the Truth."



Honestly, I believe that Halle has some type of savior complex
She picks broken men and somehow expect to fix them.

There were probably many signs that Halle chose to ignore.
 In addition, many individuals are on their best behavior at the beginning of relationships.
Then when stress occur, the shish hit the fan.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I look at it this way....She should have been looking at his potential to be a Father BEFORE trying so HARD to have a baby with him. It's soooooo amazing how he was such a GREAT Baby Daddy, Father, Sperm candidate BEFORE....now all of a sudden he's sh!t in a handbasket....It just doesn't make sense. And I'm sorry, like Judge Judy always says, "if if doesn't make sense, then it's not the Truth."






ladybug - he is not ever sh*t in a handbasket now!  he is something on the bottom of her shoe she is trying to scrape off!   and judge judy - as usual - got it exactly right!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> I look at it this way....She should have been looking at his potential to be a Father BEFORE trying so HARD to have a baby with him. It's soooooo amazing how he was such a GREAT Baby Daddy, Father, Sperm candidate BEFORE....now all of a sudden he's sh!t in a handbasket....It just doesn't make sense. And I'm sorry, *like Judge Judy always says*, "if if doesn't make sense, then it's not the Truth."


 

:lolots:


----------



## gre8dane

chicaloca said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a family court judge, a court-appointed nanny, and Child Protective services are all in cahoots with Halle to harm Gabriel's relationship with his child. These people deal with warring, vindictive parents all the time so I'm sure they would see through any BS from Halle. It seems more plausible that Gabriel does perhaps need some guidance in child-rearing.
> 
> The judge has to consider the recommendations of the people who were appointed to observe and investigate Gabriel's parenting and those people keep saying he needs to be monitored when he is with his daughter. They have seen all the evidence and have more to go on than all the staged paparazzi pics we see of Gabriel and Nahla. Who's to say they are wrong?


 
All of this.  It would be horrible if family court did nothing and something happened to Nahla whether in the arms of the nanny or not.  



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I guess one has to see a "stellar" father go to $hit when the mother doesn't want him anymore, or the marriage/relationship ends to believe that men do indeed turn their backs on their child(ren) and behave extremely badly in these situations. I've seen it with my own eyes more than once, even when the mother has done nothing but be supportive in keeping the relationship between the man and the child positive.
> 
> Yes some women do play "baby keep away" games but you better believe men play games too and often get away with it more because of the lack of good fathers out here. Sadly women are quick to believe the "whoa is me" man who complains how hard he tries and how evil his ex is  I take it all with a grain of salt. I'm telling you ladies TAKE IT WITH A GRAIN OF SALT. BE around a while INVESTIGATE.
> 
> As far as Halle and Gabe I don't side with either one of them. Clearly they BOTH have issues and BOTH need to attend those classes so they can communicate for the sake of their child.
> 
> *Also some things are only understood by people who have and raise children*.


 
Knowing some of the games that are played by both parents, I usually give the fathers the side-eye first.  And it amazes me how many women, who deal with drama from their ex-men and know how it is, are so quick to bad-mouth the mother of their new man's children only to later experience the same with that same man!

Kids do not come with instructions, but it's sad that as a 40+ year old woman & 30+ year old man, they have to take court-ordered parenting classes like two teenagers.  As long as it benefits Nahla, that is all that matters.

And co-sign on the bolded.



luvs*it* said:


> *~*The only person I feel sorry for in this situation is Nahla. Neither Halle nor Gabriel get any sympathy from me. Both of them have engaged in this very public battle, and Nahla is the one who is suffering. I hope that for her sake they can resolve this (privately) and give her a stable and supportive upbringing.*~*


 
As much as I love the ridiculously-beautiful Halle & was hoping she & the gorgeous Gabriel would work it out as a couple or simply as parents to cutie Nahla, I don't have sympathy for them either!  If I believe Halle, Gabriel has issues.  If I believe Gabriel, I can assume Halle is vindictive for no reason.  I'm hoping the courts know something we do not, cause either way, Nahla is in the middle of this mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> ladybug - he is not ever sh*t in a handbasket now!  he is something on the bottom of her shoe she is trying to scrape off!   and judge judy - as usual - got it exactly right!!


True...


~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots:


girl, don't mock the fabulousness that is Judgge Judy! LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> All of this. It would be horrible if family court did nothing and something happened to Nahla whether in the arms of the nanny or not.
> 
> 
> 
> *Knowing some of the games that are played by both parents, I usually give the fathers the side-eye first. And it amazes me how many women, who deal with drama from their ex-men and know how it is, are so quick to bad-mouth the mother of their new man's children* only to later experience the same with that same man!
> 
> *Kids do not come with instructions, but it's sad that as a 40+ year old woman & 30+ year old man, they have to take court-ordered parenting classes like two teenagers.* As long as it benefits Nahla, that is all that matters.
> 
> And co-sign on the bolded.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love the ridiculously-beautiful Halle & was hoping she & the gorgeous Gabriel would work it out as a couple or simply as parents to cutie Nahla, I don't have sympathy for them either! If I believe Halle, Gabriel has issues. If I believe Gabriel, I can assume Halle is vindictive for no reason. I'm hoping the courts know something we do not, cause either way, Nahla is in the middle of this mess.


----------



## bag-princess

Gabriel Aubry will not face charges in the nanny-shoving incident.  Gabriel reportedly got into a heated argument with his daughter Nahlas nanny and allegedly shoved her while she was holding his daughter.

A spokesman for the L.A. City Attorney says there is insufficient evidence to charge Gabriel.

Gabriel is still having to be accompanied by a court-ordered monitor when hes with Nahla, per a recommendation by the L.A. County DCFS.


----------



## Lapis

chicaloca said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a family court judge, a court-appointed nanny, and Child Protective services are all in cahoots with Halle to harm Gabriel's relationship with his child. These people deal with warring, vindictive parents all the time so I'm sure they would see through any BS from Halle. It seems more plausible that Gabriel does perhaps need some guidance in child-rearing.
> 
> The judge has to consider the recommendations of the people who were appointed to observe and investigate Gabriel's parenting and those people keep saying he needs to be monitored when he is with his daughter. They have seen all the evidence and have more to go on than  all the staged paparazzi pics we see of Gabriel and Nahla. Who's to say they are wrong?



Look if you know the system, you know how to make life uncomfy for the other person.

CPS HAS to do certain things as long as allegations are out there and since there are against him, they have no choice but to ask for certain things.

The nanny worked for Halle not the court, courts don't appoint nannys they appoint social workers and/or child representative (lawyer for the kid), when they started with the custody drama Halle had the nanny chaperon bit added and the judge has allowed it to stand (I think because the child is female and this is the father, just my thought), this is different than a social worker appointed to be at the visitations, since she was there as a representative as Halle not the court,  Halle paid her salary.

Anyway Halle's lawyer has thrown a whole heap of stuff at the judge hence why they are going to parenting classes, he or she sees all we do and is probably tired of all of this but when it comes before the court they have to go threw all the steps there's only so much freedom they have when you have these accusations out there!


----------



## chicaloca

The nanny's detailed police statement outlined all of her duties that were required by the family law court. The court dictated that she be the only nanny, she had to be present in both parents homes, she facilitated the transfer of custody, she was not allowed to discuss one parent with the other..etc. The nanny worked for both Gabe and Halle even though only Halle was required to pay her salary --I assume because of Halle's income.

The latest requirement for Gabriel's monitored visits came as a result of interviewing Nahla. I'm not sure how many more excuses can be made for this man. If the professionals with all the evidence in hand think Gabriel needs monitoring then I'm not going to disagree with them.


From TMZ.



> Gabriel Aubry has been accused of multiple incidents of child neglect and endangerment ... and one of the accusers is 3-year-old Nahla, TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources tell us the L.A. Department of Children and Family Services conducted numerous interviews with people familiar with the relationship between Gabriel, Halle Berry and Nahla. We're told DCFS now has numerous incidents that have raised concerns about Gabriel&#8217;s ability to properly parent his child.
> *
> We're told DCFS conducted an interview with Nahla, who talked about her father and described incidents involving him screaming at her -- and how it made her extremely frightened.*
> 
> Our sources say DCFS has information about Gabriel  yanking the child out of the nanny&#8217;s hands, allegedly pushing the nanny while holding the child, and putting the child in harm&#8217;s way while Halle was shooting a movie in Europe.
> 
> As TMZ previously reported, the Dependency Court ordered that Gabriel can only have contact with his daughter in the presence of a monitor to ensure the safety of Nahla. But we're told that is just the beginning ... there will be numerous other hearings, as well as additional requirements that Gabriel must fulfill, which will include various forms of counseling.
> 
> As we reported earlier, Gabriel agreed to anger management counseling ... but we're told the Dependency Court will order more than that.
> 
> Just a note ... Dependency Court is different from the family court where Gabriel and Halle have been frequent visitors over the past year. Dependency Court is designed specifically to protect a child when there are signs of neglect or abuse. Being hauled into Dependency Court is far more serious than a family law skirmish.


----------



## addisonshopper

This is ridiculous. I don't know the story haven't followed it much. 
Sounds like Halle is doing the most , but just in case she is not someone must protect the child. 
Poor child.


----------



## Swanky

and she wants to move to France!?

http://www.people.com/people/news

*Halle Berry's Beau Olivier Martinez Opening Restaurant in Miami Beach
*Originally posted 02/21/2012 07:00AM
Halle Berry's beau Olivier Martinez has been spending so much time in Los Angeles with the Oscar winner that he hasn't visited Miami for months. But that will change early next month, when the French actor opens a restaurant on South Beach. 

"I love the interesting and international people I have met in Miami," Martinez tells PEOPLE. "So when my friend Michael Martin said he found a space for a restaurant and lounge where we could bring in the best aspects from the South of France, I was excited and wanted to get involved." 

Together with restaurateur Jean-Phillippe Bernard, the partners are opening Villa Azur, featuring the seasonal ingredients and international flavors of Saint-Tropez, where Martinez and Martin have spent many late nights enjoying fine food and wine. 

"Olivier and I love Miami and want to bring the glamour and allure of the South of France to this melting pot of a town," Martin says.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and she wants to move to France!?
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/news
> 
> *Halle Berry's Beau Olivier Martinez Opening Restaurant in Miami Beach
> *Originally posted 02/21/2012 07:00AM
> Halle Berry's beau Olivier Martinez has been spending so much time in Los Angeles with the Oscar winner that he hasn't visited Miami for months. But that will change early next month, when the French actor opens a restaurant on South Beach.
> 
> "I love the interesting and international people I have met in Miami," Martinez tells PEOPLE. "So when my friend Michael Martin said he found a space for a restaurant and lounge where we could bring in the best aspects from the South of France, I was excited and wanted to get involved."
> 
> Together with restaurateur Jean-Phillippe Bernard, the partners are opening Villa Azur, featuring the seasonal ingredients and international flavors of Saint-Tropez, where Martinez and Martin have spent many late nights enjoying fine food and wine.
> 
> "Olivier and I love Miami and want to bring the glamour and allure of the South of France to this melting pot of a town," Martin says.



Interesting....


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and she wants to move to France!?




and i am so not surprised.
we were already betting that would be her next big power play in this tug of war!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I agree with ChicaLoca. Halle can't pay these people to make all this up. 

Just because a woman has a bad track record in relationships, or low self-esteem, that doesn't mean she made up accusations that the man is possibly dangerous.


----------



## Ladybug09

So this bish is OFFICIALLY engaged now...



> Share this on: Facebook Twitter Digg del.icio.us reddit MySpace StumbleUpon
> Share
> 
> Comments (59 comments)
> Permalink
> Halle Berry, Olivier Martinez officially engaged
> It looks like wedding bells are set to ring for actress Halle Berry and her husband-to-be, Olivier Martinez.
> 
> A rep for Berry confirms that she's engaged to the 46-year-old French actor, who spilled the beans over the weekend while promoting his new Florida restaurant.
> 
> &#8220;Yes, of course it&#8217;s true,&#8221; he told the Miami Herald at the opening of his eatery, Villa Azur, in South Beach.
> 
> 
> Martinez also cleared up reports about which jeweler created Berry&#8217;s emerald and gold engagement ring.
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s a jeweler taking credit for doing the ring, and it&#8217;s a lie!&#8221; he said. &#8220;They have nothing to do with this."
> 
> He called the true creator, Robert Mazlo of Paris, "a real artist" who has been making jewelry for "kings and queens for many centuries."
> 
> Speculation about the couple&#8217;s possible engagement has been swirling for weeks, ever since Berry, 45, was spotted sporting the bling.
> 
> It will be the Oscar winning star's third marriage, as she was previously married to baseball player David Justice as well as singer Eric Benet.
> 
> Berry also has a 3-year-old daughter, Nahla, with ex-boyfriend and model Gabriel Aubry.
> 
> There&#8217;s no word yet on a wedding date, but the Hollywood lovebirds will be seen together in the shark thriller &#8220;Dark Tide" when it hits theaters later on this month.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hmmmm.


----------



## JosiePotenza

As a Halle stan, I'm not thrilled about this engagement news.


----------



## Lapis

Is the engagement him trying to "save" her and Nahla because Gabriel's CPS case was closed and he believes her that Gabriel is a danger to Nahla?

http://www.eonline.com/news/halle_berry_exs_child_endangerment/299729



> It's case closed for Gabriel Aubry. One of them, anyway.
> 
> Halle Berry's ex and baby daddy was in court yesterday to discuss his visitation rights, and E! News confirms that during the hearing, the judge also closed a pending child-endangerment case against him upon the recommendation of the Los Angeles County Department of Family and Children Services.
> 
> The DFCS was first called in to investigate after a former nanny accused Aubry of yelling at and shoving her while she was holding his and Berry's daughter, Nahla, who will be 4 on March 16.
> 
> MORE: Dark Tide Sneak Peek: Halle Berry Ready to Throw Olivier Martinez to the Sharks!
> 
> A source tells E! News that Aubry showed up for the hearing in dependency court yesterday, but after a brief hearing, the endangerment case against him was dropped, sending him back to family court leaving him to focus solely on his child custody case with Berry.
> 
> No charges were ever filed and a judge denied the nanny's request for an order of protection against her now ex-boss.
> 
> DFCS employees interviewed Berry, per standard protocol, but the details of their conversation are sealed, as are all official records pertaining to the dependency court case. Family court cases are heard in dependency court if there are concerns about the parents' treatment of their children.
> 
> The DFCS ultimately found no evidence that Nahla was in any danger and, per RadarOnline, also recommended that Aubry no longer be required to have his visits with the child be supervised.
> 
> Last month, Berry filed a petition to be allowed to move to France with Nahla, citing unrelated fears for her safety in the U.S.
> 
> A man who admitted to stalking Berry was recently released from jail and, when she filed her request, a mental patient who had allegedly threatened to kill her had escaped. Robert Hawkins, locked up for terrorizing Madonna, was recaptured a week after his escape.
> 
> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/halle_berry_exs_child_endangerment/299729#ixzz1oyMsdJ5V


----------



## yellow08

Lapis said:


> Is the engagement him trying to "save" her and Nahla because Gabriel's CPS case was closed and he believes her that Gabriel is a danger to Nahla?
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/halle_berry_exs_child_endangerment/299729




Good question:wondering


----------



## bisousx

Lapis said:


> Look if you know the system, you know how to make life uncomfy for the other person.
> 
> CPS HAS to do certain things as long as allegations are out there and since there are against him, they have no choice but to ask for certain things.
> 
> The nanny worked for Halle not the court, courts don't appoint nannys they appoint social workers and/or child representative (lawyer for the kid), when they started with the custody drama Halle had the nanny chaperon bit added and the judge has allowed it to stand (I think because the child is female and this is the father, just my thought), this is different than a social worker appointed to be at the visitations, since she was there as a representative as Halle not the court,  Halle paid her salary.
> 
> Anyway Halle's lawyer has thrown a whole heap of stuff at the judge hence why they are going to parenting classes, he or she sees all we do and is probably tired of all of this but when it comes before the court they have to go threw all the steps there's only so much freedom they have when you have these accusations out there!




This has shown to be true in their case. I had a feeling that the charges against Aubry would be dropped. I wonder what happens now for Nahla?


----------



## Ambi107

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> I agree with ChicaLoca. Halle can't pay these people to make all this up.
> 
> Just because a woman has a bad track record in relationships, or low self-esteem, that doesn't mean she made up accusations that the man is possibly dangerous.



Didn't Halle kill a guy in a hit-and-run some time ago? And she does have quite the blind item history. She's never come across as more stable than the typical Hollywood celeb to me.  She's always seemed used to getting what she wants, and her actions around custody seem to fit with that.


----------



## bestpay

to love is Olivier Martinez.


----------



## Ambi107

bestpay said:
			
		

> to love is Olivier Martinez.



There was a BI that he still has 2 hookups that he's keeping alive during his trips away from Halle. 

I'll stop being Debbie downer now.... Sorry.


----------



## Sassys

Life's a beach! Olivier Martinez bonds with Halle Berry's daughter Nahla on a day out in Malibu

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-daughter-Nahla-day-Malibu.html#ixzz1rYKbdt00


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry looks delighted as he spends time with daughter Nahla amid bitter custody battle


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...amid-bitter-custody-battle.html#ixzz1rjuc8pFX


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm so sick of hearing about these two....Squash the drama and raise the kid.

And Halle and Olivier.....we know how this is going to end....it's just a matter of when...


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i just hope beautiful lil nahla grows up well adjusted and happy. she deserves that if nothing else.


----------



## Sassys

I 'do! Newly-engaged Halle Berry gets a fresh look with curly hair extensions on dinner date with Olivier Martinez


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-date-Olivier-Martinez.html#ixzz1sVDbCj7q


----------



## Ladybug09

No to the hair.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> No to the hair.


 

Thank you!

Her best extensions was when she played in "Their Eyes Were Watching God"


----------



## bag-princess

oh my goodness!!!

i know girls in college that do weaves to make a little extra change that do a hell of  a lot better than that!!!  that don't even look right!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the new ''do''...


----------



## karo

^^^ Me too. I really like her short hair


----------



## aprilmarch

I don't like the new do. Halle's face is so delicate that shorter hairstyles work for her more. Too much hair overpowers her face. Plus why sport a weave that looks like you missed six months worth of color touch ups?


----------



## hipmama

I'm also a fan of her shorter pixie cut. Maybe this is for a new movie role.


----------



## platinum_girly

I much prefer her shorter hair, and everytime i see pics of Gabriel i can't help thinking 'It is Sawyer from LOST!' lol!


----------



## karo

Gabriel Aubry and *Nahla* in Beverly Hills, Calif. on Wednesday (April 18).
celebritybabyscoop


----------



## karo

Halle and Oliver out in Malibu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-enjoy-afternoon-Malibu-Oliver-Martinez.html


----------



## mlemee

How did Olivier bag Halle Berry??


----------



## platinum_girly

He is so damn hot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Gabriel Aubry and *Nahla* in Beverly Hills, Calif. on Wednesday (April 18).
> celebritybabyscoop




The kiddo's outfit is too cute!!


----------



## Jahpson

don't like her wig


----------



## mlemee

platinum_girly said:


> He is so damn hot!



He used to be ok, now his hair is receding, he's rocking a pouch, he has untrusting squinty eyes and he's so dang short! And he's about to marry Halle Berry - one of the hottest women in Hollywood. I can't


----------



## platinum_girly

mlemee said:


> He used to be ok, now his hair is receding, he's rocking a pouch, he has untrusting squinty eyes and he's so dang short! And he's about to marry Halle Berry - one of the hottest women in Hollywood. I can't


 
Oh yuck! I was talking about Gabriel


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and fiance Olivier Martinez took her daughter Nahla for a playdate in Malibu yesterday
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Nahla-Malibu-play-date.html#ixzz1uAvu2sXM
​


----------



## JosiePotenza

My goodness that baby has grown! She is such a pretty little girl.

When did Halle grow all that hair?? I could've sworn I saw her recently on Extra or something with the signature cut, no? I don't care for hobo Hal. I miss my gorgeous & oh so fly Ms. Berry.


----------



## Lapis

I hope she keeps her crazy under cover and stays with Oliver for a long time, she and J Lo have to stop running from man to man now they have kids, go see Dr Drew or something!


----------



## bag-princess

JosiePotenza said:


> When did Halle grow all that hair?? I could've sworn I saw her recently on Extra or something with the signature cut, no? I don't care for hobo Hal. I miss my gorgeous & oh so fly Ms. Berry.




someone mentioned a while back it was a bad weave!    it looks better in these photo's. she had short hair  as usual and then a couple of new photo's later - after she had jetted off to france! - she had the curls.  it did look ratty. i have seen better from girls in college that do it on the side to make money!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I hate her new hair do'!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry picking Nahla up from school in Beverly Hills, CA (May 9).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Ladybug09

her wig is cut crooked

And in those pics she's starting to look like Whit Whit during her 'cray, cray' days...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle, you can't have it both ways with the paps.  It's OK when you're frolicking on the beach with Nahla and Olivier posing for friendly family photos.  Then you turn around and go off on them - SMDH!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle, you can't have it both ways with the paps. It's OK when you're frolicking on the beach with Nahla and Olivier posing for friendly family photos. Then you turn around and go off on them - SMDH!


 
Classic case of bipolar


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Waiting in front of a school and taking pics of kids is creepy.

But I don't trust this lady. She claims she wants to move to France to get away from them so I am sure her lawyers are loving this.


----------



## karo

And yet it's her ex who's got angry issues....


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm sure she's staged photos ops before but the paparazzi  are crazy.  They act like stalkers and they do try to provoke these celebrities.  I'm sure something like this set her off because she was with her child at school. On the other hand she doesn't seem to mind on other occasions. I think she's just cranky cuz of the new hairdo.  Probably doesn't like the way it photographs.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She's not looking so good these days...stress? Possibly. She looks too thin lately too. Her body type has always been a favorite of mine and lately hmmm...not so sure.


----------



## Lapis

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle, you can't have it both ways with the paps.  It's OK when you're frolicking on the beach with Nahla and Olivier posing for friendly family photos.  Then you turn around and go off on them - SMDH!



she's pissed because that pap got pics of baby daddy looking like a normal dad picking up his kid from school, lol, that mofo messed with her case


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks thinner than normal and it really ages her. Also the craziness isn't helping.


----------



## Swanky

I'll say it again - it needs to be illegal to pap kids.  period.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'll say it again - it needs to be illegal to pap kids.  period.



Does that include staged pics as well?  not talking about real deal photoshoots, I mean where celebs call the paps. 

This is what I mean, they can't have it both ways...


----------



## Swanky

Includes any photos of children.  I think it should be illegal.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out for Revlon in New York City (May 22).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle wears the best slouchy tops and tees


----------



## New-New

karo said:


> Halle Berry out for Revlon in New York City (May 22).
> celebrity-gossip



that hair...


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> that hair...










Wigs aren't for everybody.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> that hair...


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Wigs aren't for everybody.


 
You both made me choke!!


----------



## Ladybug09

She has been looking rough and really thin to me lately.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> She has been looking rough and really thin to me lately.



she's probably stressing..  you know fussing with the paps and plotting to take Nahla to France, where supposedly there aren't any paps **yeah, right!**


----------



## saira1214

new-new said:


> that hair...


 +1000


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> her wig is cut crooked
> 
> And in those pics she's starting to look like Whit Whit during her 'cray, cray' days...


 
OMG she does! 



New-New said:


> that hair...


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Wigs aren't for everybody.


 
LOL - I just can't with you two!


----------



## platinum_girly

Love her last look, that jumper looks particularly cosy...


----------



## karo

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez walking hand-in-hand in New York City (June 2).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

she didn't even try to style that wig.  She just put it on and left the house..


----------



## platinum_girly

That last look is horrific.


----------



## knasarae

Is she wearing that wig for a movie or something?


----------



## ByeKitty

She reminds me of Whitney Houston with that hair...


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> she didn't even try to style that wig.  She just put it on and left the house..



*dead*


----------



## bernie22

Wow, Oliver Martinez looks really rough. The man has not aged well. I do not envy her


----------



## Ladybug09

dc-cutie said:


> she didn't even try to style that wig.  She just put it on and left the house..


a mess.com


----------



## morgan20

It looks like she is on crack....you know like the character she played in Jungle Fever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ugh...her hair.


----------



## Sassys

'All about Nahla': Halle Berry's daughter reveals her wish for a baby sister and a bunk bed in colourful school collage


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-adorable-school-project.html#ixzz1xmXC5FyP


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:
			
		

> 'All about Nahla': Halle Berry's daughter reveals her wish for a baby sister and a bunk bed in colourful school collage
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2158975/Halle-Berrys-little-girl-talks-wanting-baby-sister-bunk-bed-ballerina-adorable-school-project.html#ixzz1xmXC5FyP
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/article21589751394b49e0.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/137/article21589751394b51a0.jpg/



I wonder if that means there might be a little one on the way for Halle? It could mean nothing but the fact that the poster was facing the cameras instead of the blank side...


----------



## Sassys

qudz104 said:


> I wonder if that means there might be a little one on the way for Halle? It could mean nothing but the fact that the poster was facing the cameras instead of the blank side...


 
lot of times, they use a long lens and the celeb doesn't even know their pic is being taken.


----------



## Ladybug09

the LAST thing she needs with another man! I think Halle needs to stick with the one child.



Sassys said:


> 'All about Nahla': Halle Berry's daughter reveals her wish for a baby sister and a bunk bed in colourful school collage
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-adorable-school-project.html#ixzz1xmXC5FyP


----------



## Sassys

Court orders Halle Berry to pay ex Gabriel Aubry $20,000 a month in child support to raise Nahla

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Gabriel-Aubry-20-000-month-child-support.html

BOOM!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Court orders Halle Berry to pay ex Gabriel Aubry $20,000 a month in child support to raise Nahla
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Gabriel-Aubry-20-000-month-child-support.html
> 
> BOOM!




Doesn't Halle have primary physical custody? WTF does Gabe need $20,000 a month for? :weird:


----------



## chantal1922

^^I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Court orders Halle Berry to pay ex Gabriel Aubry $20,000 a month in child support to raise Nahla
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Gabriel-Aubry-20-000-month-child-support.html
> 
> BOOM!





what!!!!!!

20 G's in american dollars - not francs!!!!


i thought she had lied and schemed her way into having full custody! 

and i swear i can not see the world BOOM! without picturing angela in "why did i get married?"


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> what!!!!!!
> 
> 20 G's in american dollars - not francs!!!!
> 
> 
> i thought she had lied and schemed her way into having full custody!
> 
> *and i swear i can not see the world BOOM! without picturing angela in "why did i get married?"*


 
I couldn't find it and I am on my ipad


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> I couldn't find it and I am on my ipad


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


>






that's it!!!!!


thank you so much!  i am going to save it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Doesn't Halle have primary physical custody? WTF does Gabe need $20,000 a month for? :weird:



Mel b has full custody of her daughter and Eddie pays about $50K per month, so $20K seems about right.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Mel b has full custody of her daughter and Eddie pays about $50K per month, so $20K seems about right.


 
But, Mel has custody, Gabe does not, so why does she have to pay him?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But, Mel has custody, Gabe does not, so why does she have to pay him?



Did you read what I said?

Mel has custody, so of course she will get more.  $20K is about right for Gabe, who doesn't. 

Why? Because that's the judges order.


----------



## YSoLovely

$20k is beyond excessive for someone who doesn't have custody, imo. But that's California for you... 

Just for comparison: Chris Bosh's baby mama gets $2,600 per month... yikes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My guess is that Halle put him in a lifestyle to which he has come accustomed and therefore, should maintain it while caring for their daughter. 

I do think if we placed ourselves in Gabrielle's shoes and the judge awarded us $20K, we wouldn't think it was excessive.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> My guess is that Halle put him in a lifestyle to which he has come accustomed and therefore, should maintain it while caring for their daughter.
> 
> *I do think if we placed ourselves in Gabrielle's shoes and the judge awarded us $20K, we wouldn't think it was excessive*.




Of course not. If I was an over the hill male model, I'd love an extra 20 grand a month.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Of course not. If I was an over the hill male model, I'd love an extra 20 grand a month.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


>



all.day.long!!!!

isn't halle older than he is??? what does that make her!


----------



## Michele26

Wonder if Gabriel gets much work as a model now?

I think the 20 k is about right considering the life the three of them led together.


----------



## CeeJay

YSoLovely said:
			
		

> Of course not. If I was an over the hill male model, I'd love an extra 20 grand a month.



For an "over the hill" model, he looks a heck of a lot better than Olivier IMO!!!


----------



## AEGIS

bernie22 said:


> Wow, Oliver Martinez looks really rough. The man has not aged well. I do not envy her





not.at.all


----------



## AEGIS

why didnt she just get a sperm donor? cheaper to keep em Halle


----------



## lp640

Michele26 said:


> Wonder if Gabriel gets much work as a model now?
> 
> I think the 20 k is about right considering the life the three of them led together.



I don't think he gets much work anymore.   Louis Vuitton runway shows is the only place I occasionally see him.


----------



## prettyprincess

YSoLovely said:


> Doesn't Halle have primary physical custody? WTF does Gabe need $20,000 a month for? :weird:


Gabriel deserves double just for putting up w Halles shi*!! She is such a manipulator and user.


----------



## bisousx

New-New said:


>



lmao


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> *why didnt she just get a sperm donor? *cheaper to keep em Halle




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> Gabriel deserves double just for putting up w Halles shi*!! She is such a manipulator and user.





amen!!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sassys said:


> But, Mel has custody, Gabe does not, so why does she have to pay him?





YSoLovely said:


> $20k is beyond excessive for someone who doesn't have custody, imo. But that's California for you...
> 
> Just for comparison: Chris Bosh's baby mama gets $2,600 per month... yikes.


I really don't get it either. they weren't married. I don't understand what he is getting money for? Is he paying any bills for kindergarten and stuff like that? I think not. Nahla is a beautiful child (she really does remind me of Nahla from Lion King)  and it's a shame her parents don't get along but I guess it's hard since both of them seem to be complete idiots.


----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I really don't get it either. they weren't married. I don't understand what he is getting money for? Is he paying any bills for kindergarten and stuff like that? *I think not.*





until a source other than halle or her people say otherwise - we have no way of knowing. i would not trust a word out of her mouth!  and i would not presume to know anything about him for that reason.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

well IF he had to pay that stuff, it would make no sense for Halle to gve him money so he can pay for kindergarten. Why wouldn't she pay those bills directly...? really strange


----------



## DC-Cutie

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I really don't get it either. they weren't married. I don't understand what he is getting money for? Is he paying any bills for kindergarten and stuff like that? I think not. Nahla is a beautiful child (she really does remind me of Nahla from Lion King)  and it's a shame her parents don't get along but I guess it's hard since both of them seem to be complete idiots.



here the thing about support - it has absolutely NOTHING to do with marriage, nothing!

Since we don't know who pays what, he could very well pay for her schooling or a portion of it.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

yes obviously, 20k per month say that loud and clear.Where I live it's unthinkable to not be divorced and not have custody of the child/ren and get financial support


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> here the thing about support - it has absolutely NOTHING to do with marriage, nothing!




and it shouldn't!!!   a child born without the benefit of marriage still needs and deserves to be taken care of as well as a child that was.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

bag-princess said:


> and it shouldn't!!!   a child born without the benefit of marriage still needs and deserves to be taken care of as well as a child that was.


? wait? I'm confused? So Gabe does have custody of Nahla?


----------



## DC-Cutie

CommeUneEtoile said:


> yes obviously, 20k per month say that loud and clear.Where I live it's unthinkable to not be divorced and not have custody of the child/ren and get financial support



where do you live?  Because I can guarantee you that there is some woman sitting back getting a nice sum of money, with shared custody and she wasn't married to the father...  It happens more than you probably know.  It's just that with celebs and people in the public, we see things get drawn out.

I worked at a law firm and used to sit in on depositions for family issues.  I saw more than a few women, with share 50/50 custody, getting over $10K per month for 1 child.  

it's not uncommon.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> where do you live?  Because I can guarantee you that there is some woman sitting back getting a nice sum of money, with shared custody and she wasn't married to the father...  It happens more than you probably know.  It's just that with celebs and people in the public, we see things get drawn out.
> 
> *I worked at a law firm and used to sit in on depositions for family issues.  I saw more than a few women, with share 50/50 custody, getting over $10K per month for 1 child.  *
> 
> it's not uncommon.





no it is not uncommon. women have been getting away with this for years. now turn around is fair play!!!

i remember reading some of the court documents online last year or whenever it was Gabe took her to court. she had to do a movie in africa and would be gone 6 months and was taking Nahla with her and he was not happy about it. he cancelled all his modeling assignments - very good money from the proof he showed - so that he could go to Africa and be with Nahla while Halle was working.  she has pulled some dirty tricks to try and get him out of their lives simply because she is done with him and got what she wanted.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DC-Cutie said:


> where do you live?  Because I can guarantee you that there is some woman sitting back getting a nice sum of money, with shared custody and she wasn't married to the father...  It happens more than you probably know.  It's just that with celebs and people in the public, we see things get drawn out.
> 
> I worked at a law firm and used to sit in on depositions for family issues.  I saw more than a few women, with share 50/50 custody, getting over $10K per month for 1 child.
> 
> it's not uncommon.



Germany. I might have misunderstood some things, I got the impression that from a previous post that Gabe does not have any custody period, that's why I said it is strange that someone who does not have custody ( not shared, not full -nothing) and wasn't a husband, would get financial support. If he does have shared custody and Nahla lives with him just disregard my last posts.


----------



## Sassys

Little Nahla is blissfully unaware as Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry remain at loggerheads over her future


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-remain-loggerheads-future.html#ixzz1yXDw6gje


----------



## Sassys

Nahla out with her dad Gabe and a friend


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nahla out with her dad Gabe and a friend





i was hoping it was a lady friend............but any pic of him is fine with me!!!    anyone know off-hand how tall he is???


----------



## KatsBags

Sassys said:


> Nahla out with her dad Gabe and a friend



How cute that they both have their tongues sticking out in the first picture!

I LOVE when little kids hold each other's hands!


----------



## Nathalya

The 2nd en 3rd pic are so cute!

I think he's about 6'1?


----------



## knasarae

Adorable.  I love that little jumper she has on too.


----------



## Sassys

His little butterfly! Gabriel Aubry has a swinging time with Nahla as she shows off her painted face after ballet class

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-painted-face-ballet-class.html#ixzz210OEE52V


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute! He's so yummy...

Looks like Halle's hair got worse...lol. (thank goodness it's only for a movie she's currently filming?)


----------



## Echoes

> Halle Berry had a fall at work Tuesday night and sustained a minor head injury that sent her briefly to the hospital.
> 
> The 45-year-old actress was shooting a fight sequence for her latest flick, &#8220;The Hive,&#8221; when she fell and hit her head, L.A. Now reported.
> 
> "She was taken to the hospital as a precaution, but she checked out healthy and was released,&#8221; a representative said in a statement. &#8220;She'll continue production as planned."



http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...all-injured-hospital-the-hive,0,4964690.story


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> His little butterfly! Gabriel Aubry has a swinging time with Nahla as she shows off her painted face after ballet class
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-painted-face-ballet-class.html#ixzz210OEE52V





lawd that man is sooooo fine!!!


and halle does not need to suffer any head injuries!!   she is bad enough as it is!


----------



## karo

Halle Berry with Nahla at Color Be Mine and a candy store in Beverly Hills, CA (July 24). 
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Michele26

Does Halle have a wig on or is that a weave? Whatever it is I wish she would go back to her short hair.


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Does Halle have a wig on or is that a weave? Whatever it is I wish she would go back to her short hair.




weave.  it is the talk of the boards with the sista's!!!    and i must say i have seen girls that do weaving in college on the side to make a little change and they do a far better job than what was done to halle's!!!


----------



## Michele26

bag-princess said:


> weave.  it is the talk of the boards with the sista's!!!    and i must say i have seen girls that do weaving in college on the side to make a little change and they do a far better job than what was done to halle's!!!



Maybe it's for a role?


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Maybe it's for a role?





one can only hope!!!!


----------



## Sassys

The curls are gone: Halle Berry turning 46... by going back to her trademark crop for dinner with fiancé Olivier and Salma Hayek

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Martinez-pal-Salma-Hayek.html#ixzz23k0sFhHq


----------



## Juicyanne

So glad she took that mop off


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^So much better!!


----------



## New-New

praise yeezus, she got rid of that unfortunate hair.


----------



## Belle49

Ugh there's something about her I just don't like, I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^She's crazy! LOL


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry- at Malibu Beach in Malibu 9/16/2012


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ladybug09 said:


> ^^she's crazy! Lol




lol!!


----------



## veronica82

Can anyone tell me what dentist did Halle Berry's veneers? Thanks.


----------



## chinableu

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^She's crazy! LOL



As hell!


----------



## gracelouisad

> She's one of the most stunning women in Hollywood with an Oscar to her name.
> 
> But on Monday night, Halle Berry was playing the supportive fiancee as she join Olivier Martinez at his latest premiere.
> 
> The actress, 46, went for understated glamour in a black, white and brown jersey dress as she joined the French heart-throb, also 46, at the Los Angeles screening.
> 
> Cybergeddon is an internet mini-series from producer Anthony E Zuiker, which will debut on Yahoo! on Tuesday.
> 
> The 90 minute thriller will be screened in 30 minute chapters over three days and tells the story of a world on the verge of a cyber catastrophe.
> The mini-series stars Missy Peregyrm as FBI Special Agent Chloe Jocelyn, who goes on the run after she is framed for a crime she didn't commit.
> 
> Olivier plays Gustov Dobreff, a cyber criminal who could be responsible for Chloe's woes.
> 
> Explaining the concept, Zuiker told USA Today: 'I wanted to challenge the movie industry to do things that had nothing to do with the theatre.
> 'I wanted to do a movie that was free globally in 25 countries and 10 languages around the world anytime, anywhere, on any device.'
> 
> So unlike Olivier's filmography, this piece of work won't be shown in cinemas or TV screens.
> 
> Olivier and Halle's evening out came a day after they were spotted playing happy families with the actress's daughter Nahla.
> 
> The four-year-old was in high spirits as she left a friend's birthday party in LA wearing a Karate Kid headband.
> 
> Cybergeddon premieres on Yahoo! on Tuesday 25 September.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinez-Cybergeddon-premiere.html#ixzz27TWLXoqD
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



source: Daily Mail


----------



## Ladybug09

So I guess, He's the new 'daddy' in the picture...for now...

She's looking really thin in the face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want to raid her closet, she has the best jeans and knitwear.


----------



## New-New

i like his rolex submariner as well as halle's dress.


----------



## afropunkchic

gracelouisad said:


> source: Daily Mail



Liking the dress and Nahla is just adorable.



Ladybug09 said:


> So I guess, He's the new 'daddy' in the picture...*for now*...
> 
> *She's looking really thin in the face*.



Mmmmhmm.

Yeah, she's looking a tiny bit less than flaw-free here.



DC-Cutie said:


> *I want to raid her closet*, she has the best jeans and knitwear.



Me too.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry put up with the presence of her former lover, Gabriel Aubry, for the sake of their four-year-old daughter. 

The  sparring exes called a ceasefire to share an outing with Nahla to a  pumpkin patch in Simi Valley, California on Monday, but steered clear  one another the whole time.
Halle  was also accompanied by another female friend and her little girl,  presumably a friend of Nahla's, and they provided a buffer from Gabriel  as well.
The X-Men star was all smiles with her daughter and their friends.
Halle  bought treats and autumnal flowers, and looked on proudly as Nahla rode  the rides - Halle even joined the tot on one of them.
Multiple sources claim that the parents were both present, but didn't stand near enough together to be photographed.
At the end of the excursion, a morose-looking Gabriel was seen walking to his car alone.
Over the weekend, the heat was on as Halle and her sexy French fiance, Olivier Martinez, looked at Malibu rental homes.

In direct contrast to Halle and Gabriel, the star and Olivier looked like they were totally in tune during their Saturday outing.
The  couple also seemed to find a property they both liked, for each pulled  out their cell phones to punch in the property owner's number.
The house looked in need of repairs, but they didn't appear to mind.
Seemingly satisfied with their find, the couple got into their black convertible and, with Olivier at the wheel, drove away.
It's another sign that the pair - who are both 46 - are entering a more serious phase in their relationship.
The two stars were even dressed similarly, indicating that  fashion-conscious Halle is adapting to Olivier's more laidback  lifestyle.
Halle was  dressed coolly in grey T-shirt, cut-off shorts and flip flops, which  mirrored Olivier's black cuffed jeans, grey T-shirt and flip flops.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mpkin-patch-daughter-Nahla.html#ixzz28AppQ1KI 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Ladybug09

Is it just me? But I think we they are spending time with their daughter Olivier should not be there.


----------



## Swanky

He wasn't


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> So I guess, He's the new 'daddy' in the picture...for now...
> 
> She's looking really *thin in the face*.





afropunkchic said:


> Liking the dress and Nahla is just adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmhmm.
> 
> Yeah, *she's looking a tiny bit less than flaw-free here*.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.



50 is coming soon.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nahla's getting big, kids grow so fast.


----------



## Sassys

Now that's scary! Halle Berry's daughter Nahla gets a fright on Halloween shopping trip

Halle Berry is definitely getting into the holiday spirit - but perhaps not as much as her four-year-old daughter.

A day after their trip to a pumpkin patch, the actress was seen Halloween shopping with her little girl Nahla in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

And the tot was so inspired after poking around the ghouls and goblins, she seemed compelled to pull a festive face in attempt to frighten her mom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ht-Halloween-shopping-trip.html#ixzz28FxUFdQB


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He wasn't


 I'm speaking in General terms I don't think he should be there....in specific terms, how do you know he wasn't there?


----------



## Swanky

Because it lists her entourage.


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry & Nahla: Halloween Costume Shopping!


----------



## bag-princess

gabe is the ONLY reason i stay subscribed to this thread!!!!

i love seeing him - period. but pics with him and his daughter are always nice,too.

halle - not so much.


----------



## cocosapphire

_*Interview*_ magazine, November 2012 (Diana Ross inspired?)


----------



## DC-Cutie

often imitated, never duplicated.  Miss Ross is all that.  

Halle looks good in the pics, but Miss Ross' fierceness doesn't come across.


----------



## Sassys

SHUT DOWN IN CUSTODY BATTLE
Nahla Stays in U.S.A.

Halle Berry just lost big in court -- a judge has ruled she cannot permanently move her 4-year-old daughter to France ... TMZ has learned.

Halle had been fighting tooth and nail with her baby daddy Gabriel Aubry to bring Nahla to Paris, where Halle wants to live with her fiance Olivier Martinez.

Halle argued the L.A. paparazzi scene made life in California too dangerous for her and her daughter -- but today the judge in the case ruled in favor of Gabriel, refusing to let Halle jet to France with their kid.

The full details of the ruling are unclear -- but one thing's for sure ... Halle did NOT get what she wanted. 

Halle has said from the beginning she never wanted to remove Gabriel from Nahla's life -- she merely believed France would be safer for everyone involved.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/09/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry-custody-france/#ixzz2BnBia2D7


----------



## Chanel522

Bull.  Imo she thought she would win because of who she is.  If LA isn't safe then move to the country like Julia Roberts or to Iowa like Bruce and Demi did.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the purple suit from that shoot.



Sassys said:


> SHUT DOWN IN CUSTODY BATTLE
> Nahla Stays in U.S.A.
> 
> Halle Berry just lost big in court -- a judge has ruled she cannot permanently move her 4-year-old daughter to France ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Halle had been fighting tooth and nail with her baby daddy Gabriel Aubry to bring Nahla to Paris, where Halle wants to live with her fiance Olivier Martinez.
> 
> Halle argued the L.A. paparazzi scene made life in California too dangerous for her and her daughter -- but today the judge in the case ruled in favor of Gabriel, refusing to let Halle jet to France with their kid.
> 
> The full details of the ruling are unclear -- but one thing's for sure ... Halle did NOT get what she wanted.
> 
> Halle has said from the beginning she never wanted to remove Gabriel from Nahla's life -- she merely believed France would be safer for everyone involved.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/09/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry-custody-france/#ixzz2BnBia2D7


Good. What happens if she moves to France and she breaks up with Oliver. Nahla deserves to have her father in her life consistantly. If Halle wants privacy she can move out of LA.


----------



## YSoLovely

Chanel522 said:


> Bull.  Imo she thought she would win because of who she is.  If LA isn't safe then move to the country like Julia Roberts or to Iowa like Bruce and Demi did.




LA would be so much safer for her if she just stopped calling the paps on herself...


----------



## chinableu

She's a few tacos short of a fiesta meal.

Girls crazy as hell.


----------



## qudz104

Im happy to hear the judges verdict... Its wrong for Halle to separate Nahla from her dad and tbh theres a zillion places in America where she can move that are "safer" then LA.


----------



## TazMonkey

Sassys said:


> Gabriel Aubry & Nahla: Halloween Costume Shopping!



She looks so much like her dad!  It'll be fun to see how she looks as she gets older; she's so beautiful now.


----------



## LADC_chick

So, according to Halle, it's either LA or France? She could move to NYC; I've heard the paparazzi presence isn't like that there as it is in LA. What about Chicago? I mean, who did Halle think she was fooling with that story? There are a number of cities she can live.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> SHUT DOWN IN CUSTODY BATTLE
> Nahla Stays in U.S.A.
> 
> Halle Berry just lost big in court -- a judge has ruled she cannot permanently move her 4-year-old daughter to France ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Halle had been fighting tooth and nail with her baby daddy Gabriel Aubry to bring Nahla to Paris, where Halle wants to live with her fiance Olivier Martinez.
> 
> Halle argued the L.A. paparazzi scene made life in California too dangerous for her and her daughter -- but today the judge in the case ruled in favor of Gabriel, refusing to let Halle jet to France with their kid.
> 
> *The full details of the ruling are unclear -- but one thing's for sure ... Halle did NOT get what she wanted.
> 
> Halle has said from the beginning she never wanted to remove Gabriel from Nahla's life -- she merely believed France would be safer for everyone involved.
> *
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/09/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry-custody-france/#ixzz2BnBia2D7




that is a damn lie!!!! that is EXACTLY what she wanted to do - and has been trying to since she had no more use for him!!!  which proves she is crazy because i would have 1000 different ways to use that man!!!


and note to halle - you ain't worried about safety when you are letting the paps know where you will be so they could get the money/mommy shots of you and nahla!!  chile please!!!   thank goodness this was a judge not blinded by her celebrity!


ITA with LADC_chick about new york being an option.  i have several people state that they are not bothered by the paps/press there like in LA.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Halle is the epitome of Crazy/Beautiful. And by that I mean _*bats**t crazy*_ and outright gorgeous.

And yeah...safety isn't foremost on her noggin' when she's speed-dialling paps. Nahla is adorable.


----------



## brownsugarplum

I am happy for Nahla and Gabriel. Amazing how she never mentioned France before she met her latest arm candy. France is not exactly the best choice if you are indeed running from the paparazzi. Princess Diana anyone? They even managed to get naked pictures of Kate Middleton. Glad she didn't get her way.


----------



## Swanky

They could live anywhere. . .  no one follows Demi into the mountains or Reese out to Ojai, etc. . .  lots of options.  Plus isn't he opening a restaurant in FL?


----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


> SHUT DOWN IN CUSTODY BATTLE
> Nahla Stays in U.S.A.
> 
> Halle Berry just lost big in court -- a judge has ruled she cannot permanently move her 4-year-old daughter to France ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Halle had been fighting tooth and nail with her baby daddy Gabriel Aubry to bring Nahla to Paris, where Halle wants to live with her fiance Olivier Martinez.
> 
> Halle argued the L.A. paparazzi scene made life in California too dangerous for her and her daughter -- but today the judge in the case ruled in favor of Gabriel, refusing to let Halle jet to France with their kid.
> 
> The full details of the ruling are unclear -- but one thing's for sure ... Halle did NOT get what she wanted.
> 
> Halle has said from the beginning she never wanted to remove Gabriel from Nahla's life -- she merely believed France would be safer for everyone involved.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/09/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry-custody-france/#ixzz2BnBia2D7



*Glad.*Trying to keep that man away from his child, that's just crazy. I don't believe that the paps were the problem at all 'cause she uses them when it's convenient for her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lawd. Halle please stop just stop you should have went to a sperm bank if you didn't want a dad for your child.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Lawd. Halle please stop just stop you should have went to a sperm bank if you didn't want a dad for your child.



Hell, I'll take Gabriel's sperm 

But I am not paying him $20K a month and he is not the primary care taker.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Hell, I'll take Gabriel's sperm
> 
> But I am not paying him $20K a month and he is not the primary care taker.



He can keep his sperm, it cost too much


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well idk I'm sure any money is going to lawyers cause of her never-ending viciousness trying to alienate this man from his daughter's life.

Just because he didn't want to be with Halle anymore doesn't mean he should be punished.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ms Kiah said:


> Well idk I'm sure any money is going to lawyers cause of her never-ending viciousness trying to alienate this man from his daughter's life.
> 
> Just because he didn't want to be with Halle anymore doesn't mean he should be punished.



 I thought she broke up with him


----------



## Michele26

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I thought she broke up with him




So did I..


----------



## ByeKitty

Nahla is the cutest... It's sad she's caught up in such a mess, but I'm happy she can stay near her father.

As I see it, the only one that has reason to feel bitter about this is Olivier...who can't live in his hometown with his girlfriend.


----------



## Michele26

Didn't Oliver buy a restaurant somewhere in Florida?


----------



## Ms Kiah

The initial reports that I remember were that he wanted to date other people. Then she started spinning that he wasn't rich or successful enough. They were seen together with Nahla shortly after they split. So it looked like they were going to be able to coparent then he was photographed with another woman. It was all downhill from there.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't know her personally so I could be wrong.  But Halle strikes me as a spoiled rich girl who chooses her men purely on looks and maybe sexual attraction.  Not a brainy one or a rich powerful one or an average-looking one in the bunch.  Makes for beautiful babies though.


----------



## FLPPrincess

I thought I saw somewhere years ago that she was one of the celebs with, like bipolar or borderline or some other mental disorder.  She did hit that homeless guy and just leave him there to die that one time.  I wish I looked like her, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## bag-princess

FLPPrincess said:


> I thought I saw somewhere years ago that she was one of the celebs with, like bipolar or borderline or some other mental disorder.  She did hit that homeless guy and just leave him there to die that one time.  I wish I looked like her, but I'm not a fan.





yea i saw that,too.   and it was after that accident.

i never saw anything about him wanting to date other women.  he was said to have wanted a little sibling for Nahla but by then Halle was all about how abusive he was to them and then how he was using her for her money!


----------



## Ladybug09

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=774170&obref=obindomain

17
7
Halle Berry loses court battle
Nov. 10, 2012, 8:16 AM EST
Actress Halle Berry has lost her legal battle to allow her daughter to live permanently with her in France. The Monster's Ball star has been involved in a lengthy battle with her ex-partner, Canadian model Gabriel Aubrey, who she split from in 2010. The actress wants permission for the former couple's four-year-old daughter Nahla to live with her in Paris, but during a court appearance in Los Angeles on Friday (09Nov12) a judge ruled Berry cannot take Nahla to the French capital, where she plans to set up home with her fiance Olivier Martinez. Berry argued the pressure of publicity around her life in California makes it too dangerous for her and her daughter, and Paris would be a better lifestyle choice. Despite her plea, the judge ruled in favour of Gabriel, who had petitioned to stop Berry's plans, according to TMZ.com.


----------



## cocosapphire

Nahla (4), looking so much like her gorgeous father!


----------



## Swanky

She's damaged. . .  she's really beautiful IMO.  But has been physically abused by her men, cheated on, etc. . . She's cray.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's damaged. . .  she's really beautiful IMO.  But has been physically abused by her men, cheated on, etc. . . She's cray.



Right and she has been battling juvenile diabetes as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty little girl.


----------



## afropunkchic

cocosapphire said:


> Nahla (4), *looking so much like her gorgeous father!*



Yes she does, Nahla's going to be a little heartbreaker.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's damaged. . .  she's really beautiful IMO.  But has been physically abused by her men, cheated on, etc. . . She's cray.


----------



## meluvs2shop

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I thought she broke up with him



Maybe he did break up with her. That might explain her hostility towards him?


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's damaged. . .  she's really beautiful IMO.  But has been physically abused by her men, cheated on, etc. . . She's cray.





and she is trying to raise a girl who is just as damaged by separating her from her father


----------



## Swanky

sadly so, thankfully the court stopped it.


----------



## cocosapphire

Halle was estranged from her father since childhood and has talked about the hurt, so she should not want that for her daughter.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=774170&obref=obindomain
> 
> 17
> 7
> Halle Berry loses court battle
> Nov. 10, 2012, 8:16 AM EST
> Actress Halle Berry has lost her legal battle to allow her daughter to live permanently with her in France. The Monster's Ball star has been involved in a lengthy battle with her ex-partner, Canadian model Gabriel Aubrey, who she split from in 2010. The actress wants permission for the former couple's four-year-old daughter Nahla to live with her in Paris, but during a court appearance in Los Angeles on Friday (09Nov12) a judge ruled Berry cannot take Nahla to the French capital, where she plans to set up home with her fiance Olivier Martinez. Berry argued the pressure of publicity around her life in California makes it too dangerous for her and her daughter, and Paris would be a better lifestyle choice. Despite her plea, the judge ruled in favour of Gabriel, who had petitioned to stop Berry's plans, according to TMZ.com.



Good. As much as I stan for Halle, this ish was foul. 




			
				cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Halle was estranged from her father since childhood and has talked about the hurt, so she should not want that for her daughter.



Right?! You'd think that knowing firsthand she would avoid that at all cause for her daughter but she must still be carrying around that hurt I presume&hellip; hurt people, hurt people.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm, that shirt is see through...she does not have on a bra...


----------



## bisbee

She does have a bra on...problem is, it's sheer just like the top!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Ummm, that shirt is see through...she does not have on a bra...



She does have one on, you can see the straps and the cup on the right


----------



## bag-princess

i can see her bra easily,too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

1:22 PM PT -- Sources tell TMZ, the fight was brutal and Olivier rendered Gabriel unconscious. Law enforcement sources tell TMZ, it is likely that Halle will get a protective order against Gabriel from going near her, Olivier, and possibly Nahla.

We're also told there has been extreme tension since Halle lost her bid to take Nahla to France and Olivier has been particularly bitter.


Gabriel Aubry was arrested after a huge fight broke out at Halle Berry's involving Gabriel and Olivier Martinez -- both men were injured, Gabriel is in the hospital and was arrested for battery ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.

The incident happened this morning when Gabriel was dropping Nahla off at Halle's house. 

Halle was present as were other witnesses when the fight erupted.

Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... "Gabriel went nuts" and started fighting Olivier.

Olivier was not taken to the hospital. It appears he won the fight -- but he did suffer injuries.

Sources close to the investigation tell TMZ, Olivier wants to press charges. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2CzRHjJhU


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, damn. *smh*


----------



## chantal1922

Good grief. That poor little girl.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> 1:22 PM PT -- Sources tell TMZ, the fight was brutal and Olivier rendered Gabriel unconscious. Law enforcement sources tell TMZ, it is likely that Halle will get a protective order against Gabriel from going near her, Olivier, and possibly Nahla.
> 
> We're also told there has been extreme tension since Halle lost her bid to take Nahla to France and Olivier has been particularly bitter.
> 
> 
> Gabriel Aubry was arrested after a huge fight broke out at Halle Berry's involving Gabriel and Olivier Martinez -- both men were injured, Gabriel is in the hospital and was arrested for battery ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.
> 
> The incident happened this morning when Gabriel was dropping Nahla off at Halle's house.
> 
> Halle was present as were other witnesses when the fight erupted.
> 
> *Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... "Gabriel went nuts" and started fighting Olivier.
> 
> Olivier was not taken to the hospital. It appears he won the fight -- but he did suffer injuries.*
> 
> Sources close to the investigation tell TMZ, Olivier wants to press charges.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2CzRHjJhU


Halle Berry is such a piece of work, I wouldn't be surprised if she told the press that Gabriel started the fight, while he was unconscious, in the hospital.


----------



## chantal1922

^^yep


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle wanted a baby. Period. She should have taken her butt to the sperm bank!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle wanted a baby. Period. She should have taken her butt to the sperm bank!




THIS!!!!   

now she wants him to "poof! be gone!"  now that she has no other use for him.



oh man!!!

that is exactly what that she-cow wanted and he has played it right into her hands! i wish these "sources that where familiar with the situation" had elaborated on why he "went nuts"!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> 1:22 PM PT -- Sources tell TMZ, the fight was brutal and Olivier rendered Gabriel unconscious. Law enforcement sources tell TMZ, it is likely that Halle will get a protective order against Gabriel from going near her, Olivier, and possibly Nahla.
> 
> We're also told there has been extreme tension since Halle lost her bid to take Nahla to France and Olivier has been particularly bitter.
> 
> 
> Gabriel Aubry was arrested after a huge fight broke out at Halle Berry's involving Gabriel and Olivier Martinez -- both men were injured, Gabriel is in the hospital and was arrested for battery ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.
> 
> The incident happened this morning when Gabriel was dropping Nahla off at Halle's house.
> 
> Halle was present as were other witnesses when the fight erupted.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... "Gabriel went nuts" and started fighting Olivier.
> 
> Olivier was not taken to the hospital. It appears he won the fight -- but he did suffer injuries.
> 
> Sources close to the investigation tell TMZ, Olivier wants to press charges.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2CzRHjJhU



Oh damn! Why do I feel she did this on purpose.


----------



## ebonyone

They were arguing in French no one knows what was said.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle wanted a baby. Period. She should have taken her butt to the sperm bank!



No way People Magazine's most beautiful woman and the first Black Best Actress Winner is going to a sperm bank like some commoner


----------



## bag-princess

ebonyone said:


> They were arguing in French no one knows what was said.




i had to giggle when i read this.  i was wondering why the people that saw it could only say it was "heated" and not what was said!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No way People Magazine's most beautiful woman and the first Black Best Actress Winner is going to a sperm bank like some commoner



But she'd rather have her men fighting in the street like some damn hood rats!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> But she'd rather have her men fighting in the street like some damn hood rats!



We all can agree, Halle has some serious mental issues.

Plenty of women would kill to have a man own up to his responsibilities and take care of their kid, Halle has it, and she won't let him co-parent. Damn shame

Women like that make it so hard for good women, to find a decent man, because most of them think we are all this way (especially black women)


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> But she'd rather have her men fighting in the street like some damn hood rats!




of course. that is all she is anyway!  and yes she not "wrapped too tight" as my grandmother used to say!


----------



## DC-Cutie

And this is why when people make the comment "oh, you're so beautiful. Why are you single". I say "beauty doesn't not make a good woman". 

Halle is beautiful, no denying. But bat**** crazy!


----------



## pukasonqo

the biggest loser in all this b^%&* is nahla


----------



## karo

I'm not taking sides here, but I don't understand why is everybody being so judgemental and blame Halle for the whole thing... If he was the perfect dad and partner I don't think the custody battle would take so long. He might not be as bad as Halle wants him to be seen, but I'm sure he's not that good either. I feel really sorry for Nahla as she's the one affected by this the most.


----------



## DC-Cutie

karo said:


> I'm not taking sides here, but I don't understand why is everybody being so judgemental and blame Halle for the whole thing... If he was the perfect dad and partner I don't think the custody battle would take so long. He might not be as bad as Halle wants him to be seen, but I'm sure he's not that good either. I feel really sorry for Nahla as she's the one affected by this the most.



This is why you think long and hard about who you lay down and have children with - this is for men and women. 

At the time he was the best thing since sliced bread, now that the relationship has fallen apart she's fighting her hardest to take Nahla away that's not right.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *This is why you think long and hard about who you lay down and have children with - this is for men and women*.
> 
> At the time he was the best thing since sliced bread, now that the relationship has fallen apart she's fighting her hardest to take Nahla away that's not right.



AMEN!!! I tell women all the damn time; just because a man is your boyfriend does not mean you are suppose to have a child with him. SMH.


----------



## chantal1922

pukasonqo said:


> the biggest loser in all this b^%&* is nahla



yep. I hope she didn't see or hear any of the fight.


----------



## Swanky

aw man 
I can imagine that after all Gabriel has been through and accused of he is hyper sensitive.  Olivier shouldn't have even been at the door/involved.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As judge Judy says to the non-parent: this doesn't concern you.


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> aw man
> I can imagine that after all Gabriel has been through and accused of he is hyper sensitive.  *Olivier shouldn't have even been at the door/involved*.



Agreed. Come on Olivier!!! Stay in your lane


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...at-halle-berrys-home-on-thanksgiving-20122211

Gabriel Aubry Hospitalized After Fight With Olivier Martinez at Halle Berry's Home on Thanksgiving


Gabriel Aubry, Olivier Martinez
Gabriel Aubry and Olivier Martinez got into a physical altercation at Halle Berry's home on Thursday, Nov. 22, Us Weekly has confirmed.

A Hollywood division watch commander for the LAPD tells Us "the investigation is ongoing" and says "the cause of the fight between the two men is unknown." However, law enforcement sources tell TMZ the fight began when Aubry showed up with his daughter, Nahla, 4, for a custodial handoff to Berry. After Martinez (the Academy Award winner's fiance) reportedly told the model, "We have to move on," Aubry pushed the actor and threw a punch at him.

The two continued to struggle until Martinez managed to pin Aubry to the ground, according to TMZ. The site also claims Aubry sustained a broken rib, contusions on his face and a possible head injury. Martinez may have broken his hand and suffered neck injuries.

Police were called to make a citizen's arrest for battery against Aubry, 36. The watch commander tells Us that "no one has been booked yet. One man was transported with unknown injuries to a local hospital. I do not know the extent of the injuries or if he remains in the hospital."

According to Radar Online, Martinez, Aubry and Berry were cordial during a pre-holiday party Nov. 21.

Earlier this month, a judge ruled that Berry, 46, will not be able to move to France full-time with Nahla. Following their April 2010 split, the exes have been engaged in a nasty custody battle.


----------



## Swanky

One thing I know about a good man, do not f*&^ w/ his kid{s}


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> As judge Judy says to the non-parent: this doesn't concern you.



I was just going to quote a Judge Judy-ism and then I saw you beat me to it

When women complaint to Judge Judy about their baby daddy's : "Deal with it, you picked him"


----------



## lanasyogamama

That poor little girl.  Rich and beautiful can't make up for this stuff.


----------



## kcf68

Yikes a duke out between the Ex and the current boyfriend.  Aubry had to go to hospital and got arrested.


----------



## Sassys

5:55 PM PT -- Gabriel has been booked for misdemeanor battery. According to his booking sheet, he's listed as 6'2" and 180 pounds. He's still in custody and his bail has been set at $20,000.

5:30 PM PT -- Sources tell TMZ ... when Gabriel and Olivier started going at it, Halle rushed Nahla inside the house so she missed the brutality.

3:35 PM PT -- Gabriel has been released from the hospital and is currently at an L.A. jail where he is being booked. Olivier has also left the hospital and has returned to Halle's home.


Gabriel Aubry was arrested Thanksgiving morning after a melee at Halle Berry's house, which sent both Gabriel and Halle's fiance Olivier Martinez to the hospital ... TMZ has learned.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Gabriel showed up to Halle's house with Nahla for a custodial hand-off. We're told Gabriel was still in the motor court (a rich person's word for a giant driveway) when Olivier walked up to him and said, "We have to move on." 

According to witnesses, Gabriel then pushed Olivier and threw a punch at his face, but Olivier blocked it and the punch struck him in the shoulder instead. We're told Gabriel then pushed Olivier to the ground, and Olivier cold-cocked him in the face, and a struggle ensued, ending with Olivier pinning Gabriel to the ground.

In the struggle, Gabriel suffered a broken rib, contusions on his face, and possibly a more serious head injury. Olivier may have broken his hand and suffered neck injuries as well. There are conflicting accounts as to whether Gabriel was rendered unconscious in the fight.

Police were called and Olivier made a citizen's arrest for battery against Gabriel. Gabriel was escorted to the ER and, ironically, Olivier went to the same ER an hour later. The two were just down the hall from each other.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... a judge has issued an emergency protective order, which requires Gabriel to stay 100 yards away from Halle, Olivier, and Nahla.














Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2D11gUdg7


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jayne1

ebonyone said:


> *They were arguing in French* no one knows what was said.


Well, Gabriel is French Canadian and Olivier is Parisian, so maybe they didn't understand each other. The pronunciation is different, the accents are different and many words have different meanings. 


karo said:


> I'm not taking sides here, but I don't understand why is everybody being so judgemental and blame Halle for the whole thing... If he was the perfect dad and partner I don't think the custody battle would take so long. He might not be as bad as Halle wants him to be seen, but I'm sure he's not that good either. I feel really sorry for Nahla as she's the one affected by this the most.


She obviously wants him out of his daughter's life and he won't go.  Good for him.  Every child needs their father if the father wants to be in that child's life.

I also wouldn't put it past her to bad mouth him to the child.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> 5:55 PM PT -- Gabriel has been booked for misdemeanor battery. According to his booking sheet, he's listed as 6'2" and 180 pounds. He's still in custody and his bail has been set at $20,000.
> 
> 5:30 PM PT -- Sources tell TMZ ... when Gabriel and Olivier started going at it, Halle rushed Nahla inside the house so she missed the brutality.
> 
> 3:35 PM PT -- Gabriel has been released from the hospital and is currently at an L.A. jail where he is being booked. Olivier has also left the hospital and has returned to Halle's home.
> 
> 
> Gabriel Aubry was arrested Thanksgiving morning after a melee at Halle Berry's house, which sent both Gabriel and Halle's fiance Olivier Martinez to the hospital ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Gabriel showed up to Halle's house with Nahla for a custodial hand-off. We're told Gabriel was still in the motor court (a rich person's word for a giant driveway) when Olivier walked up to him and said, "We have to move on."
> 
> According to witnesses, Gabriel then pushed Olivier and threw a punch at his face, but Olivier blocked it and the punch struck him in the shoulder instead. We're told Gabriel then pushed Olivier to the ground, and Olivier cold-cocked him in the face, and a struggle ensued, ending with Olivier pinning Gabriel to the ground.
> 
> In the struggle, Gabriel suffered a broken rib, contusions on his face, and possibly a more serious head injury. Olivier may have broken his hand and suffered neck injuries as well. There are conflicting accounts as to whether Gabriel was rendered unconscious in the fight.
> 
> Police were called and Olivier made a citizen's arrest for battery against Gabriel. Gabriel was escorted to the ER and, ironically, Olivier went to the same ER an hour later. The two were just down the hall from each other.


What witnesses?  Her people?

Why has only Gabriel been booked for misdemeanour battery?  Did Olivier not get right in there and beat the heck out of him?


----------



## Sassys

Day before brawl


----------



## New-New

i'm surprised who won the fight to be honest. this whole sitch is just a hot mess. i ain't een gon comment on the rest of it all.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Why did Olivier go out to talk to him? This all looks so contrived. Poor Gabriel and poor Nahla. Looks like Halle will get her way.


----------



## chinableu

New-New said:


> i'm surprised who won the fight to be honest. this whole sitch is just a hot mess. i ain't een gon comment on the rest of it all.



I'm not.  Oliver Martinez used to be a boxer.

He was so hot in Unfaithful.

Halle best give me back my boyfriend!


----------



## chinableu

brownsugarplum said:


> Why did Olivier go out to talk to him? This all looks so contrived. Poor Gabriel and poor Nahla. Looks like Halle will get her way.



I'm thinkin' he's just as crazy as she is.  

It looks like they will all be doing the custody exchange at the police station from now on....Like other crazy folk.


----------



## bag-princess

karo said:


> I'm not taking sides here, *but I don't understand why is everybody being so judgemental and blame Halle for the whole thing..*. If he was the perfect dad and partner I don't think the custody battle would take so long. He might not be as bad as Halle wants him to be seen, but I'm sure he's not that good either. I feel really sorry for Nahla as she's the one affected by this the most.



halle has proven in the past she is not the brightest or the nicest! we have all seen how she was in previous relationships - it all reads the same which leads me to believe those guys were not lying!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> aw man
> I can imagine that after all Gabriel has been through and accused of he is hyper sensitive.  *Olivier shouldn't have even been at the door/involved*.





DC-Cutie said:


> As judge Judy says to the non-parent: this doesn't concern you.




exactly!  he has not married the woman yet.  




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...at-halle-berrys-home-on-thanksgiving-20122211
> 
> Gabriel Aubry Hospitalized After Fight With Olivier Martinez at Halle Berry's Home on Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> Gabriel Aubry, Olivier Martinez
> Gabriel Aubry and Olivier Martinez got into a physical altercation at Halle Berry's home on Thursday, Nov. 22, Us Weekly has confirmed.
> 
> A Hollywood division watch commander for the LAPD tells Us "the investigation is ongoing" and says "the cause of the fight between the two men is unknown." However, law enforcement sources tell TMZ the fight began when Aubry showed up with his daughter, Nahla, 4, for a custodial handoff to Berry. After Martinez (the Academy Award winner's fiance)* reportedly told the model, "We have to move on," Aubry pushed the actor and threw a punch at him.*




and this is the problem!!!  he is still mad they can't "move on" as in to France! they thought it was going to be a slam dunk.  and it's not his child - who is he to say when they should "move on"????  i don't understand why gabe was the only one arrested when he was the one that was hurt enough to be in the hospital!  here - both would have been taken down town and booked!


----------



## CeeJay

brownsugarplum said:
			
		

> Why did Olivier go out to talk to him? This all looks so contrived. Poor Gabriel and poor Nahla. Looks like Halle will get her way.



I was thinking the same thing; he (Gabriel) has played right into that bad poker hand. Sad ...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

WHY am I on Gabriel's side? must be his good looks....

Anyway, I'm not surprised a fight broke out. I can only imagine the accusations, manipulations and lies that have been thrown around for the past years and the resentment and bitterness caused by that. It must be so emotionally draining, I'm not even going to judge.


----------



## Nathalya

chinableu said:


> I'm not.  Oliver Martinez used to be a boxer.
> 
> He was so hot in Unfaithful.
> 
> Halle best give me back my boyfriend!



That was him?!!


----------



## chinableu

Nathalya said:


> That was him?!!



Uh huh.

*wipes drool from chin*


----------



## pquiles

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> She obviously wants him out of his daughter's life and he won't go.  Good for him.  Every child needs their father if the father wants to be in that child's life.



I don't agree with this statement.  Only if the father is good for them.  Lots of people on here making accusations and supporting statements as if they are in the situation.  From personal experience (You don't have to be Halle rich to have someone coming after you thru the kids).  my ex threatened to take my kids away and force me to pay child support.  so I have a "little" understanding of how a under employed MAN would want to fight dirty.  I believe this situation is much more complicated than we could ever know.  Has anyone thought that perhaps Gabriel doesn't want this to end b/c that means no more 20K?


----------



## limom

Dam, poor Nahla.
She is the only one, I am concerned about.
I am not buying that Gabriel is a decent father and same goes with Halle.
As far, as Olivier, he is the same type of men as Gabriel...
I hope this does not end in bloodshed.
What kind of woman is Nahla going to be?


----------



## limom

pquiles said:


> I don't agree with this statement.  Only if the father is good for them.  Lots of people on here making accusations and supporting statements as if they are in the situation.  From personal experience (You don't have to be Halle rich to have someone coming after you thru the kids).  my ex threatened to take my kids away and force me to pay child support.  so I have a "little" understanding of how a under employed MAN would want to fight dirty.  I believe this situation is much more complicated than we could ever know.  Has anyone thought that perhaps Gabriel doesn't want this to end b/c that means no more 20K?



I agree and Gabriel was a foster child which comes with many, many challenges.
I think that many women judge Halle harshly because she is so beautiful and they are jealous.


----------



## chinableu

pquiles said:


> I don't agree with this statement.  Only if the father is good for them. * Lots of people on here making accusations and supporting statements as if they are in the situation.*  From personal experience (You don't have to be Halle rich to have someone coming after you thru the kids).  my ex threatened to take my kids away and force me to pay child support.  so I have a "little" understanding of how a under employed MAN would want to fight dirty.  I believe this situation is much more complicated than we could ever know.  Has anyone thought that perhaps Gabriel doesn't want this to end b/c that means no more 20K?



I totally agree with you.


----------



## terebina786

Under employed women also fight dirty.  If underemployed women are entitled to loads and loads of child support, why shouldn't it be the same for the man?  We hear countless stories of (famous) women in Gabe's position fighting tooth and nail for outrageous amounts of child support so I don't understand this double standard.  If Gabriel is fully stepping up to the plate and being a father, which we've seen, I don't see why Halle would want to keep Nahla away from him.  Like someone said before, there are women who would LOVE to have their baby daddy involved in their kids life instead of just handing over a check every month.  She chose to lay down with him and have a kid and she couldn't just poo-poo him away.  Too bad for her.

I also do not understand why only Gabe was booked when clearly Olivier put him in the hospital, and from all these reports, actually started it.  He shouldn't have even been out there to begin with.


----------



## shoegal

That's a very simplistic way of looking at things - jealousy?. Halle didn't have a father growing up so she faces just as many challenges although of a different sort. Truth is, Olivier should have stayed in his lane, even if they had been married. Especially considering the current tension since they aren't allowed to move Nahla. He is only hearing Halle's truth and if he can't be objective. If he were, there is no way he would think it would be in Nahla's best interest to move her from her dad. For the record, I am not jealous and yes she is nuts.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> Under employed women also fight dirty.  If underemployed women are entitled to loads and loads of child support, why shouldn't it be the same for the man?  We hear countless stories of (famous) women in Gabe's position fighting tooth and nail for outrageous amounts of child support so I don't understand this double standard.  If Gabriel is fully stepping up to the plate and being a father, which we've seen, I don't see why Halle would want to keep Nahla away from him.  Like someone said before, there are women who would LOVE to have their baby daddy involved in their kids life instead of just handing over a check every month.  She chose to lay down with him and have a kid and she couldn't just poo-poo him away.  Too bad for her.
> 
> I also do not understand why only Gabe was booked when clearly Olivier put him in the hospital, and from all these reports, actually started it.  He shouldn't have even been out there to begin with.



Would you like a baby daddy that is abusive toward you be involved in your child life and abuse your only daughter?


----------



## chinableu

terebina786 said:


> Under employed women also fight dirty.  If underemployed women are entitled to loads and loads of child support, why shouldn't it be the same for the man?  We hear countless stories of (famous) women in Gabe's position fighting tooth and nail for outrageous amounts of child support so I don't understand this double standard.  If Gabriel is fully stepping up to the plate and being a father, which we've seen, I don't see why Halle would want to keep Nahla away from him.  Like someone said before, there are women who would LOVE to have their baby daddy involved in their kids life instead of just handing over a check every month.  She chose to lay down with him and have a kid and she couldn't just poo-poo him away.  Too bad for her.
> 
> *I also do not understand why only Gabe was booked when clearly Olivier put him in the hospital, and from all these reports, actually started it.*  He shouldn't have even been out there to begin with.



From the reports I've read, it was Gabriel who put his hands on Olivier first.

The one who touched the other first is the one who would be charged with assault.

Anyway, I don't know why we can't all agree that Gabriel is probably just as crazy as Halle.  He was involved with her for quite some time.  This wasn't a one night stand.


----------



## limom

shoegal said:


> That's a very simplistic way of looking at things - jealousy?. Halle didn't have a father growing up so she faces just as many challenges although of a different sort. Truth is, Olivier should have stayed in his lane, even if they had been married. Especially considering the current tension since they aren't allowed to move Nahla. He is only hearing Halle's truth and if he can't be objective. If he were, there is no way he would think it would be in Nahla's best interest to move her from her dad. For the record, I am not jealous and yes she is nuts.



It is not simplistic but it is a real situation that have been lived by others.
Until, you are so beautiful that it affects the way people behave you have no clues how to the power of beauty.
For the record, I am not Halle beautiful.


----------



## chinableu

shoegal said:


> That's a very simplistic way of looking at things - jealousy?. Halle didn't have a father growing up so she faces just as many challenges although of a different sort. Truth is, Olivier should have stayed in his lane, even if they had been married. Especially considering the current tension since they aren't allowed to move Nahla. He is only hearing Halle's truth and if he can't be objective. If he were, there is no way he would think it would be in Nahla's best interest to move her from her dad. For the record, I am not jealous and yes she is nuts.



It's hard to stay in your lane when you're involved with someone who has a child from a past relationship.  Especially, in a situation  as complicated as this.

Also, Olivier, probably has deep feelings for Nahla now and is very protective of both her and Halle.


----------



## shoegal

But that's all the more reason he should.


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> It is not simplistic but it is a real situation that have been lived by others.
> Until, you are so beautiful that it affects the way people behave you have no clues how to the power of beauty.
> For the record, I am not Halle beautiful.



I don't think it's the power of beauty.

I think it's the power of crazy times 3.


----------



## limom

shoegal said:


> But that's all the more reason he should.



He is an emotional man.


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> I don't think it's the power of beauty.
> 
> I think it's the power of crazy times 3.



Hum, comes to think of it, I agree.


----------



## pquiles

terebina786 said:
			
		

> Under employed women also fight dirty.  If underemployed women are entitled to loads and loads of child support, why shouldn't it be the same for the man?  We hear countless stories of (famous) women in Gabe's position fighting tooth and nail for outrageous amounts of child support so I don't understand this double standard.  If Gabriel is fully stepping up to the plate and being a father, which we've seen, I don't see why Halle would want to keep Nahla away from him.  Like someone said before, there are women who would LOVE to have their baby daddy involved in their kids life instead of just handing over a check every month.  She chose to lay down with him and have a kid and she couldn't just poo-poo him away.  Too bad for her.
> 
> I also do not understand why only Gabe was booked when clearly Olivier put him in the hospital, and from all these reports, actually started it.  He shouldn't have even been out there to begin with.



Well... Shame on those underemployed women!! Two wrongs don't make a right.   BUT,  I won't judge/call out Halle or Olivier as the "BAD" guys in this situation because I know better and lived through similar situations... 
I find it interesting how "Gorgeous Gabe" is given a free pass by so many because he APPEARS to be an involved parent.  Hey!  He knows where the paparazzi is positioned to get photo ops to help his case too!  Unless someone on here is a personal friend, nanny, court reporter, law enforcement officer, social worker or CPS investigator involved in THIS case, i don't believe they have credence to render a judgement on either Halle, "Gabe", or Olivier.... However, given that they are public figures, I understand how folks are ready to pelt stones, throw shade and hate.  It sucks, but such is the nature of the society we live in. 

Oh, and "Gabe" was probably arrested because he was the aggressor in this situation.


----------



## shoegal

limom said:
			
		

> It is not simplistic but it is a real situation that have been lived by others.
> Until, you are so beautiful that it affects the way people behave you have no clues how to the power of beauty.
> For the record, I am not Halle beautiful.




I don't know who anyone knows personally on this blog or any other so I don't assume that when a woman says she's nuts its from jealousy. Not everyone is affected by the exterior. I don't think "a lot of women say this because they are jealous". This situation is very complicated and at the very least she is self-absorbed. The allegations of child abuse were investigated and determined unfounded. If his motives are to continue to get child support, that's something she should've thought about before she made Nahla. Her motives are just as clear - do whatever you can to erase him from Nahla's life. As far as the power of beauty, perhaps Halle has met her match in that department, Gabriel is not hard to look at.


----------



## pquiles

limom said:
			
		

> It is not simplistic but it is a real situation that have been lived by others.
> Until, you are so beautiful that it affects the way people behave you have no clues how to the power of beauty.
> For the record, I am not Halle beautiful.




Thank you!!!!  I lived the horror... Abuse is not only physical, but emotional/mental as well.  

I don't think most on here understand the thought process and emotional prison  turmoil created and sustained when someone threatens to take your kids from you, everything you've worked for and your reputation.  I wasn't present for the fights b/t Halle and Gabriel, but I'm willing to bet angry threats were made by both sides... However, who stands to lose the most?  Halle does.  Gabriel became a household name because of her.  The 20K a month clearly shows that he was affected by the hob knobbing with the stars.  If he had custody I guess I would be more open to him receiving support... But he doesn't.   He needs to make his own money and support his daughter like other men do.


----------



## limom

shoegal said:


> I don't know who anyone knows personally on this blog or any other so I don't assume that when a woman says she's nuts its from jealousy. Not everyone is affected by the exterior. I don't think "a lot of women say this because they are jealous". This situation is very complicated and at the very least she is self-absorbed. The allegations of child abuse were investigated and determined unfounded. If his motives are to continue to get child support, that's something she should've thought about before she made Nahla. Her motives are just as clear - do whatever you can to erase him from Nahla's life. As far as the power of beauty, perhaps Halle has met her match in that department, Gabriel is not hard to look at.



I am speaking in general, not pointing fingers at you.
But I have a different experience that you do.
I see the situation from Nahla's point of view.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think we can agree, that it's a horrible situation all around.


----------



## terebina786

pquiles said:


> Well... Shame on those underemployed women!! Two wrongs don't make a right.   BUT,  I won't judge/call out Halle or Olivier as the "BAD" guys in this situation because I know better and lived through similar situations...
> I find it interesting how "Gorgeous Gabe" is given a free pass by so many because he APPEARS to be an involved parent.  Hey!  He knows where the paparazzi is positioned to get photo ops to help his case too!  Unless someone on here is a personal friend, nanny, court reporter, law enforcement officer, social worker or CPS investigator involved in THIS case, i don't believe they have credence to render a judgement on either Halle, "Gabe", or Olivier.... However, given that they are public figures, I understand how folks are ready to pelt stones, throw shade and hate.  It sucks, but such is the nature of the society we live in.
> 
> Oh, and "Gabe" was probably arrested because he was the aggressor in this situation.



Do you know he only APPEARS to be an involved parent? Maybe Halle's the same way. We don't know these things. The only thing I know is that Halle has tried and failed to keep Nahla away from him and now got Olivier involved, and he has NO RIGHT to be involved whatsoever.  He needs to have a seat.

I also had no idea Gabe was abusive... I've never read that. I don't know if its true.  If it was then I'm sure the courts would have granted full and sole custody to Halle.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> Do you know he only APPEARS to be an involved parent? Maybe Halle's the same way. We don't know these things. The only thing I know is that Halle has tried and failed to keep Nahla away from him and now got Olivier involved, and he has NO RIGHT to be involved whatsoever.  He needs to have a seat.
> 
> I also had no idea Gabe was abusive... I've never read that. I don't know if its true.  If it was then I'm sure the courts would have granted full and sole custody to Halle.



It is going to be hard for Gabe to parent from prison.
If he can't keep himself in check after he won the suit, can you imagine what type of temper he has?
No child needs to live that life.


----------



## shoegal

limom said:
			
		

> I am speaking in general, not pointing fingers at you.
> But I have a different experience that you do.
> I see the situation from Nahla's point of view.



I know I didn't take it personally. But I do like to think women are more evolved than that.


----------



## limom

shoegal said:


> I know I didn't take it personally. But I do like to think women are more evolved than that.




It all breaks down to the lowest denominator, namely primal instincts IMO.


----------



## gre8dane

karo said:


> I'm not taking sides here, but I don't understand why is everybody being so judgemental and *blame Halle for the whole thing*... If he was the perfect dad and partner *I don't think the custody battle would take so long.* He might not be as bad as Halle wants him to be seen, but I'm sure he's not that good either. I feel really sorry for Nahla as she's the one affected by this the most.





limom said:


> I agree and Gabriel was a foster child which comes with many, many challenges.
> I think that *many women judge Halle harshly because she is so beautiful *and they are jealous.





limom said:


> It is not simplistic but it is a real situation that have been lived by others.
> *Until, you are so beautiful that it affects the way people behave you have no clues how to the power of beauty.*For the record, I am not Halle beautiful.



This x1000!  Some may not want to use the word 'jealousy' in the harsh criticism of Halle, maybe a certain smugness & applause in that this stunningly beautiful woman is not exempt from life-issues whether caused by her or not.  

IF Halle has this grand plan to keep Gabriel from his child, she is doing no less, no worse than women with baby daddys & ex-husbands everywhere who do not receive the same harsh words about their behavior from friends & family.



pquiles said:


> I don't agree with this statement.  Only if the father is good for them.  Lots of people on here making accusations and supporting statements as if they are in the situation.  From personal experience (You don't have to be Halle rich to have someone coming after you thru the kids).  my ex threatened to take my kids away and force me to pay child support.  so I have a "little" understanding of how a under employed MAN would want to fight dirty.  *I believe this situation is much more complicated than we could ever know.*  Has anyone thought that perhaps Gabriel doesn't want this to end b/c that means no more 20K?



Very complicated & we have no details!  And poor Nahla!  But men/fathers get a pass all the time when it comes to the kids.  Women/mothers get faulted more as exemplified here in Halle causing all the tension & the fight even though, based on what was written, she removed Nahla from the situation.  Maybe there is a deeper reason for this prolonged child custody dispute.  Gabriel has been accused of being violent or at least aggresive in the past (the nanny or something like that), why blame Halle for his actions yesterday.  

No one knows exactly how Martinez & Gabriel normally interact.  The statement about 'moving on' can be viewed as inflammatory, conciliatory or neutral, since these adults truly need to 'move on' and just parent that baby.  But if that statement was all it took for Gabriel to swing & get violent, there is a problem.  All he had to do was drop off Nahla & leave.  Unless Martinez was hurting Nahla, there was no reason for Gabriel to swing.  As long as Gabriel is in her life, Nahla is going to love her daddy no matter what they say to her.

If people were not calling Halle crazy & just loved her, they would be praising Martinez for standing up for his woman & her child.


----------



## gre8dane

chinableu said:


> I don't think it's the power of beauty.
> 
> I think it's the *power of crazy times 3*.



Aside from admiring Halle's beauty in photos & watching her movies when I happen to come across them, I don't truly *follow* Halle.  I know that she's had relationship issues which didn't seem out of the ordinary, but I've never given those stories a second glance.  What don't I know?  Can you guys recap why you all say she is crazy?


----------



## Emme83

I feel so sorry for the little one in this situation. Even if she didn't see the altercation it must be so upsetting for her being in that toxic environment


----------



## Nathalya

All I can say is that I feel bad for poor Nahla


----------



## solange

limom said:
			
		

> It is going to be hard for Gabe to parent from prison.
> If he can't keep himself in check after he won the suit, can you imagine what type of temper he has?
> No child needs to live that life.



Just wondering:  who said Olivier told Gabriel they needed to move on?  What if he said, "Don't come back.  We'll be in France? "


----------



## limom

solange said:


> Just wondering:  who said Olivier told Gabriel they needed to move on?  What if he said, "Don't come back.  We'll be in France? "



Who knows?
One speak Parisian, one speak Quebecian, something might have been lost in translation.
Your hypothesis does not work. In French, it is not ambiguous at all.


----------



## Swanky

Actually she does have out of the ordinary issues w/ the men she chooses. 
David Justice beat her, Eric Benet was a serial cheater/sex addict.... these are not ordinary relationship flaws.


----------



## ebonyone

People, says Martinez started talking to Gabriel and the fight started. Martinez needs to stay out of it.This is between Halle and Gabriel.


----------



## limom

ebonyone said:


> People, says Martinez started talking to Gabriel and the fight started. Martinez needs to stay out of it.This is between Halle and Gabriel.



I agree but too many emotions are involved, here.
At this point, the authorities will deal with the situation.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Actually she does have out of the ordinary issues w/ the men she chooses.
> David Justice beat her, Eric Benet was a serial cheater/sex addict.... these are not ordinary relationship flaws.



I can't imagine what was wrong with Michael Ealy. That is one fine brother and he seems sane to me. maybe that was the problem .


----------



## mundodabolsa

brownsugarplum said:


> I can't imagine what was wrong with Michael Ealy. That is one fine brother and he seems sane to me. maybe that was the problem .



one thing is true for sure of *all *of Halle's men, they were/are all FINE FINE FINE.  when I was little I thought David Justice was god's gift to women.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> This is why you think long and hard about who you lay down and have children with - this is for men and women.
> 
> At the time he was the best thing since sliced bread, now that the relationship has fallen apart she's fighting her hardest to take Nahla away that's not right.






			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> As judge Judy says to the non-parent: this doesn't concern you.


Amen...but people only live for the pleasure of the moment... and wasn't she trying for more than one with him? Thank God they only have one child to fight over. 




			
				Jahpson said:
			
		

> Agreed. Come on Olivier!!! Stay in your lane



TRUE  and i see a lot of this being the problem.  She probably likes the men fighting over this situation...u know she definitely is glad Aubrey got an a$$ whooping.




			
				slang said:
			
		

> I was just going to quote a Judge Judy-ism and then I saw you beat me to it
> 
> When women complaint to Judge Judy about their baby daddy's : "Deal with it, you picked him"


True.... love JJ.




			
				limom said:
			
		

> It all breaks down to the lowest denominator, namely primal instincts IMO.



So true some other male dog is pissing in his turf..




			
				Emme83 said:
			
		

> I feel so sorry for the little one in this situation. Even if she didn't see the altercation it must be so upsetting for her being in that toxic environment






			
				Nathalya said:
			
		

> All I can say is that I feel bad for poor Nahla


Exactly....so sad to be growing up as the child in Hollywood with the parents who are bat shi t crazy.   




			
				mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> one thing is true for sure of all of Halle's men, they were/are all FINE FINE FINE.  when I was little I thought David Justice was god's gift to women.



Yeah fine but who the hell wants  a fine cheater or or abuser ans that what they've been..


----------



## karo

ebonyone said:
			
		

> People, says Martinez started talking to Gabriel and the fight started. Martinez needs to stay out of it.This is between Halle and Gabriel.



Of course he should stay out of it, but normal, mature adults talk and try to work things out not punch each other... Even in such a tough and specific situation a normal person would talk - maybe say a few harsh words but still TALK nothing more. I don't think Martinez wanted to make things worse... Gabriel and Halle broke up a long time ago and I think it's about time to move one (maybe not to move out though).


----------



## mundodabolsa

karo said:


> Of course he should stay out of it, but normal, mature adults talk and try to work things out not punch each other... E*ven in such a tough and specific situation a normal person would talk - maybe say a few harsh words but still TALK nothing more*. I don't think Martinez wanted to make things worse... Gabriel and Halle broke up a long time ago and I think it's about time to move one (maybe not to move out though).



I imagine (and really, just imagining cause I know nothing about this situation...), that Gabriel was at his boiling point already.  after all the mess of the litigation, hearing what was possibly bs about him being said left and right, he was at the "had enough" point.  not saying that justifies violence but he was probably pushed to the edge.  a comment I read on another forum said it perfectly to me, "Show me a father who wouldn't be over his absolute boiling point over such provocation and I'll show you a father who doesn't care enough about his kid."  and by "such provocation" the poster meant all the stuff halle has put him through, not this specific comment by olivier.


----------



## Swanky

Given the tumultuous relationship of Gabriel and Halle, Olivier should've stayed INSIDE.
She just tried to get the courts to take the baby away from Gabriel. . .  any normal guy would be hypersensitive right now.
I agree w/ using words not fists, but we don't know what really happened either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

brownsugarplum said:


> I can't imagine what was wrong with Michael Ealy. That is one fine brother and he seems sane to me. maybe that was the problem .



Michael dodged a bullet.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Michael dodged a bullet.



The offspring would have been quite something.
He does not look like he wanted to be a daddy...


----------



## chicaloca

It bothers me to see people making excuses when men turn violent. If two women got into a brawl most people will call those women out for being stupid or catty while the man sits back without blame. When two men fight somehow the woman in the middle is always at fault.

Gabriel is an adult man. Regardless of circumstances he should be able to engage in a conversation with his daughter's potential step-father without throwing punches. If a mere conversation is enough to set him off it frightens me to think how short his fuse may be with a child who will likely test his patience many times over.

At this point Gabriel has gotten everything he wanted- 20,000 a month in payments from Halle and a court order for Nahla not to be moved to France. He had the upper hand. All he had to do was play it cool. If he thought Olivier was trying to start something by speaking to him simply get back in the car and drive off. I'm sure now the courts will weigh this current fight with the accusation from the nanny he was previously accused of assaulting and Gabriel may lose ground in their next court visit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i'm not saying Halle is at fault, she is the common denominator.


----------



## Swanky

Where did someone say Halle is blamed for the men fighting?


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where did someone say Halle is blamed for the men fighting?



It has been insinuated which is somehow minimizing this latest incident, IMO.
Calling her crazy, common denominator are examples of the victim blaming.

And even if Halle is crazy, she does not deserve abuse nor does she bring it to herself nor her child.
Halle has never been accused of physical violence against anyone FYI.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Saying someone is the common denominator isn't blaming. It's the truth.


----------



## skislope15

http://m.usmag.com/v/CelebrityNews/PictureBruisedOlivie/?KSID=c9f86ac89efcf08113dced9cd2b6b77d

PICTURE: Bruised Olivier Martinez Hits Liquor Store Morning After Gabriel Aubry Brawl
November 23, 2012 | 1:00pm EST
Full Size Image
Le morning after.
Olivier Martinez was photographed heading into Gil Turner's, a Los Angeles liquor store, at the early hour of 7 a.m. on Friday Nov. 23; picking up some essential liquid supplies, the French actor, 46, sported a noticeably swollen right hand. The Unfaithful star sustained the injuries following a shocking Thanksgiving day fight at fiancee Halle Berry**'s home -- where things got physical with Gabriel Aubry**, Berry's ex and father to Nahla, the actress' 4-year-old daughter.
Martinez and the French-Canadian model, 36, were both briefly hospitalized for the injuries, and Aubry was arrested on an investigation for battery charge; he was released on $20,000 bail, with a Dec. 13 court date scheduled.
A source explains to Us Weekly that it was Aubry who "initiated" the fight after dropping off his daughter to spend Thanksgiving with Berry, 46. After the two men exchanged words, Aubry "attempted to use his size to intimidate," the source explains. "He shoved Olivier, then punched him. Olivier just defended himself."
Since splitting in spring 2010 following five years together, Berry and Aubry have been locked in a bitter custody dispute over their little girl; earlier this month, a judge ruled that Berry is not allowed to move Nahla to France full-time.
Dark Tides costars Berry and Martinez have been


----------



## skislope15




----------



## CeeJay

limom said:
			
		

> It has been insinuated which is somehow minimizing this latest incident, IMO.
> Calling her crazy, common denominator are examples of the victim blaming.
> 
> And even if Halle is crazy, she does not deserve abuse nor does she bring it to herself nor her child.
> Halle has never been accused of physical violence against anyone FYI.



^^ No, while she's never been accused of physical violence, didn't she cause someone's death via a hit & run?!  That ain't cool.


----------



## chicaloca

CeeJay said:


> ^^ No, while she's never been accused of physical violence, didn't she cause someone's death via a hit & run?!  That ain't cool.



Halle never killed anyone. She was charged with a misdemeanor.


----------



## Jayne1

I think the whole 'Halle is crazy' idea started with that Oprah interview where she talked about a few of her meltdowns...wouldn't you say?


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Given the tumultuous relationship of Gabriel and Halle, *Olivier should've stayed INSIDE.*
> She just tried to get the courts to take the baby away from Gabriel. . .  any normal guy would be hypersensitive right now.
> I agree w/ using words not fists, but we don't know what really happened either.



Yup, stay in his lane!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I agree and Gabriel was a foster child which comes with many, many challenges.
> *I think that many women judge Halle harshly because she is so beautiful and they are jealous.*



   chile please!!!  why do women who call other women out on their ish have to be jealous of them???  God did not break the mold for beauty after making halle!!  you do not have to look like halle to have it going on just as well!




DC-Cutie said:


> i'm not saying Halle is at fault, *she is the common denominator.*



THIS!!!!  every.single.time.




Jayne1 said:


> I think the whole 'Halle is crazy' idea started with that Oprah interview where she talked about a few of her meltdowns...wouldn't you say?




nope - not for me. never even saw that interview.
i think she isn't wrapped to tight because of a whole lot of issues that have come out from other sources.



CeeJay said:


> ^^ No, *while she's never been accused of physical violence*, didn't she cause someone's death via a hit & run?!  That ain't cool.



yes she has.  i can't recall who it was that said it - years ago - but he did say she would wack him good because she knew he would not dare hit her back. and it was either leave the relationship or end up with his career and rep in ruins because she was not easy to live with.


----------



## skislope15

bag-princess said:
			
		

> chile please!!!  why do women who call other women out on their ish have to be jealous of them???  God did not break the mold for beauty after making halle!!  you do not have to look like halle to have it going on just as well!
> 
> THIS!!!!  every.single.time.
> 
> nope - not for me. never even saw that interview.
> i think she isn't wrapped to tight because of a whole lot of issues that have come out from other sources.
> 
> yes she has.  i can't recall who it was that said it - years ago - but he did say she would wack him good because she knew he would not dare hit her back. and it was either leave the relationship or end up with his career and rep in ruins because she was not easy to live with.



I have heard about her being violent before as well. I think it was both David justice and Eric benet that said she had hit them


----------



## michie

I hadn't heard anything about David Justice being abusive...


----------



## Swanky

Sorry, but I haven't seen anyone blaming Halle IMHO.  Her craziness is separate.  And I'm not jealous BTW, lol! Not w/ her past.  
In fact, I'll do the opposite, I'll give it to her for grabbing Nahla and getting them both out of harm's way.

Insight on Halle's background:
http://bossip.com/193327/halle-berry-my-boyfriend-hit-me-so-hard-i-am-still-deaf-in-left-ear/

David's allegations:
http://www.aolnews.com/2007/03/31/halle-berry-nearly-killed-herself-over-david-justice/
http://deadspin.com/248647/david-justice-almost-killed-halle-berry


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Saying someone is the common denominator isn't blaming. It's the truth.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> The offspring would have been quite something.
> He does not look like he wanted to be a daddy...



Or maybe he is just smart enough to not have a child with just anyone. Yes she was his girlfriend, but he may have felt she was not the woman he wanted as the mother of his children


----------



## pquiles

chicaloca said:
			
		

> It bothers me to see people making excuses when men turn violent. If two women got into a brawl most people will call those women out for being stupid or catty while the man sits back without blame. When two men fight somehow the woman in the middle is always at fault.
> 
> Gabriel is an adult man. Regardless of circumstances he should be able to engage in a conversation with his daughter's potential step-father without throwing punches. If a mere conversation is enough to set him off it frightens me to think how short his fuse may be with a child who will likely test his patience many times over.
> 
> At this point Gabriel has gotten everything he wanted- 20,000 a month in payments from Halle and a court order for Nahla not to be moved to France. He had the upper hand. All he had to do was play it cool. If he thought Olivier was trying to start something by speaking to him simply get back in the car and drive off. I'm sure now the courts will weigh this current fight with the accusation from the nanny he was previously accused of assaulting and Gabriel may lose ground in their next court visit.



All of thus!!


----------



## Sassys

chicaloca said:


> It bothers me to see people making excuses when men turn violent. If two women got into a brawl most people will call those women out for being stupid or catty while the man sits back without blame. When two men fight somehow the woman in the middle is always at fault.
> 
> Gabriel is an adult man. Regardless of circumstances he should be able to engage in a conversation with his daughter's potential step-father without throwing punches. If a mere conversation is enough to set him off it frightens me to think how short his fuse may be with a child who will likely test his patience many times over.
> 
> At this point Gabriel has gotten everything he wanted- 20,000 a month in payments from Halle and a court order for Nahla not to be moved to France. He had the upper hand. All he had to do was play it cool. If he thought Olivier was trying to start something by speaking to him simply get back in the car and drive off. I'm sure now the courts will weigh this current fight with the accusation from the nanny he was previously accused of assaulting and Gabriel may lose ground in their next court visit.



We have no idea what was said to Gabriel. Also all the witnesses were Halle's friends, whom I am sure she talks smack about Gabriel to all the time. as friend, we tend to stick by our friends sides and were are only told one side of the story. Halle was with Gabriel for 4 years, if he was so violent, she would have bounced years before she got pregnant. A person can only hide who they really are for so long.

If anything knowing that her new man also fights other people is a warning right there. A real man walks away, or tries to subdue his attacker until the person calms down or the authorities get there


----------



## Sassys

Now, Halle Berry gets police escort as she  takes daughter Nahla to the theatre... 24 hours after fight between ex Gabriel Aubry and Olivier Martinez


Halle Berry received a police escort on Friday as she took daughter Nahla to the theatre in Downtown Los Angeles.
The 46-year-old actress and her four-year-old were driven to the Nokia Theatre in a black SUV, surrounded by four police on motorcycles following Thursday's incident between Halle's boyfriend Olivier Martinez and ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry.
Halle looked calm as she escorted Nahla into the theatre and then carried her out accompanied by a bodyguard.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iel-Aubry-Olivier-Martinez.html#ixzz2D6mGOncY



So now tax payers have to pay for her stupidness SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

Doing the absolute most!


----------



## Swanky

DC-Cutie said:


> Michael dodged a bullet.



When I looked up the links to explain her relationship w/ Justice I saw what happened between these 2.  He wanted to marry her, bought a home and everything and she was dead set against marrying again back then - allegedly.


----------



## skislope15

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I haven't seen anyone blaming Halle IMHO.  Her craziness is separate.  And I'm not jealous BTW, lol! Not w/ her past.
> In fact, I'll do the opposite, I'll give it to her for grabbing Nahla and getting them both out of harm's way.
> 
> Insight on Halle's background:
> http://bossip.com/193327/halle-berry-my-boyfriend-hit-me-so-hard-i-am-still-deaf-in-left-ear/
> 
> David's allegations:
> http://www.aolnews.com/2007/03/31/halle-berry-nearly-killed-herself-over-david-justice/
> http://deadspin.com/248647/david-justice-almost-killed-halle-berry



I've read that it was Wesley snipes that hit her and caused her hearing problems. She also said after Eric that she would never marry again she said it in interviews when she was dating Gabriel too yet she's engaged again. Everyone's also quick to bag on Gabriel for getting child support but he has followed her half way across the globe to be with his daughter when she took her on different film sets. David justice also tried to get alimony from her when they were getting divorced and he was making huge money back then.


----------



## carvedwords

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Given the tumultuous relationship of Gabriel and Halle, Olivier should've stayed INSIDE.
> She just tried to get the courts to take the baby away from Gabriel. . .  any normal guy would be hypersensitive right now.
> I agree w/ using words not fists, but we don't know what really happened either.



Agree 100%


----------



## solange

limom said:
			
		

> Who knows?
> One speak Parisian, one speak Quebecian, something might have been lost in translation.
> Your hypothesis does not work. In French, it is not ambiguous at all.



I said nothing about it being ambiguous.  I speak French.  The neighbors didn't speak French and so couldn't tell the police what was said.  So, who told the police?  Olivier?


----------



## solange

Sassys said:
			
		

> We have no idea what was said to Gabriel. Also all the witnesses were Halle's friends, whom I am sure she talks smack about Gabriel to all the time. as friend, we tend to stick by our friends sides and were are only told one side of the story.



Thanks.  That was what I was saying.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Sassys said:


> Now, Halle Berry gets police escort as she  takes daughter Nahla to the theatre... 24 hours after fight between ex Gabriel Aubry and Olivier Martinez
> 
> 
> Halle Berry received a police escort on Friday as she took daughter Nahla to the theatre in Downtown Los Angeles.
> The 46-year-old actress and her four-year-old were driven to the Nokia Theatre in a black SUV, surrounded by four police on motorcycles following Thursday's incident between Halle's boyfriend Olivier Martinez and ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry.
> Halle looked calm as she escorted Nahla into the theatre and then carried her out accompanied by a bodyguard.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iel-Aubry-Olivier-Martinez.html#ixzz2D6mGOncY
> 
> 
> 
> So now tax payers have to pay for her stupidness SMH



I just saw the pictures of her police escort and i had to laugh. ONLY IN HOLLYWOOD!


----------



## Belle49

Just saw pics of Gabriel on TMZ damn he got the worst of it Something seems fishy


----------



## limom

solange said:


> I said nothing about it being ambiguous.  I speak French.  The neighbors didn't speak French and so couldn't tell the police what was said.  So, who told the police?  Olivier?



I thought that you were referring to the possibility Olivier said "let's move on" or "We are moving" . As you know, it is 2 different phrases. in French.

Olivier made a citizen arrest and then the Police was called by Halle's people.
Fortunately, there might be the possibility of a camera which could bring light to this case.
A mess!!!


----------



## cocosapphire

A brutal fight:  Gabriel Aubry's Face Bruised & Beaten


----------



## limom

cocosapphire said:


> A brutal fight:  Gabriel Aubry's Face Bruised & Beaten



Wow, two so called grown men acting like teenagers.
It is like watching Animal Planet....


----------



## cocosapphire

According to TMZ.com, Gabriel suffered a broken rib and serious face contusions from the fight. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2D8xF1tr9


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will always believe the when Halle said, she didn't want to marry again, that translated to: I don't want to marry another black man again....


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I will always believe the when Halle said, she didn't want to marry again, that translated to: I don't want to marry another black man again....




    you are not the first and only one!!!




Sassys said:


> Now, Halle Berry gets police escort as she  takes daughter Nahla to the theatre... 24 hours after fight between ex Gabriel Aubry and Olivier Martinez
> 
> 
> Halle Berry received a police escort on Friday as she took daughter Nahla to the theatre in Downtown Los Angeles.
> The 46-year-old actress and her four-year-old were driven to the Nokia Theatre in a black SUV, surrounded by four police on motorcycles following Thursday's incident between Halle's boyfriend Olivier Martinez and ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry.
> *Halle looked calm as she escorted Nahla into the theatre and then carried her out accompanied by a bodyguard.*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iel-Aubry-Olivier-Martinez.html#ixzz2D6mGOncY
> 
> 
> 
> So now tax payers have to pay for her stupidness SMH






oh lawd!!!!  she is really going to milk this one!  she is all about the drama. this is all in prep for when she goes to court AGAIN to cut gabe out of the child's life!!!  of course she looked calm - she was able to start a fight and watch them! she needs to quit!


----------



## chinableu

Maybe the fight was over who is more French.

:giggles:


----------



## chinableu

This situation isn't all that uncommon when there's bitter blood between 2 parents.

It's obvious that a third party will have to oversee custody exchanges from this point forward.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> you are not the first and only one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh lawd!!!!  she is really going to milk this one!  she is all about the drama. this is all in prep for when she goes to court AGAIN to cut gabe out of the child's life!!!  of course she looked calm - she was able to start a fight and watch them! she needs to quit!



I think Halle said she was done dating black men in some article but she never said she was done dating Jerks


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> Maybe the fight was over who is more French.
> 
> :giggles:




If they were no child involved, the story would be kinda funny given the age of the participants.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If she explicitly said in an interview she was done with black men, that would have killed a big portion of her fan base and we would have heard about it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

My heart breaks for that beautiful little girl, Nahlia.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Michael dodged a bullet.



He's so cute! I had no idea they dated.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> If she explicitly said in an interview she was done with black men, that would have killed a big portion of her fan base and we would have heard about it.



That is what was understood after the interview
http://voices.yahoo.com/halle-berry-tried-black-men-fell-white-one-no-2710411.html?cat=9


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> He's so cute! I had no idea they dated.



Yeah, he's very attractive.


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> Maybe the fight was over who is more French.
> 
> :giggles:





DC-Cutie said:


> If she explicitly said in an interview she was done with black men, that would have killed a big portion of her fan base and we would have heard about it.


I remember her saying it on an Oprah interview, but maybe I jut read it somewhere.

Regarding her fan base, I think people forgive just about anything from a pretty woman.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I remember her saying it on an Oprah interview, but maybe I jut read it somewhere.
> 
> Regarding her fan base, I think people forgive just about anything from a pretty woman.



It does not surprised me that she said it and that people forgive her.
Who hasn't made a stupid statement after a break-up?
The thing is, she picks immature men, over and over and over again.
Like my grandma used to say:like attracts like....


----------



## lp640

This was clearly a set up and you know Halle is SO HAPPY right now with the outcome.

Look out France, here she comes!


----------



## domlee

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/59759/l...-busted-up-face-he-s-not-about-that-life.html

Unfortunate to have this situation happen to anyone.  
Gabriel definitely was clocked right in the eye.  Looks minor in terms of damage.  But any modeling gigs will be put on hold for just a bit.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lp640 said:


> This was clearly a set up and you know Halle is SO HAPPY right now with the outcome.
> 
> Look out France, here she comes!



Sad to say but I thought the same thing.
Also I didn't know Oliver had a boxing background. No wonder Gabriel's eye looks the way it does.


----------



## Nathalya

lp640 said:


> This was clearly a set up and you know Halle is SO HAPPY right now with the outcome.
> 
> Look out France, here she comes!



That's what I thought too...


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:
			
		

> I hadn't heard anything about David Justice being abusive...



Justice was a cheater, Benet was a cheater, Jason Williams, Wesley Snipes those were supposed to be the abusers. Williams is the one who allegedly made her deaf in one ear.

 the escort is doing for too dog gone on much.

Like I always say the truth always comes out any in the end it may take time maybe take years but in the end people truly will find out what was behind the situation btw Halle and Aubrey .once again sad for Nahla


----------



## Swanky

In one of the links that either I, or someone else, posted it said Gabriel dropped off Nahla and Olivier followed him out into drive way to tell him they need to move on.

I say again, Olivier needed to stay away, this doesn't need to concern him.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In one of the links that either I, or someone else, posted it said Gabriel dropped off Nahla and Olivier followed him out into drive way to tell him they need to move on.
> 
> I say again, Olivier needed to stay away, this doesn't need to concern him.





yea - i have seen that in a couple of places,too.  i don't understand what the hell he could mean - "move on"????   does he actually think the man is going to just turn his back on his child simply because he doesn't like seeing him!?  i don't think he is sniffing around halle if that is oliver's problem with him!  he sounds like a butt-wipe!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In one of the links that either I, or someone else, posted it said Gabriel dropped off Nahla and Olivier followed him out into drive way to tell him they need to move on.
> 
> I say again, Olivier needed to stay away, this doesn't need to concern him.



yes, I'm thinking that what he really said was "We're moving anyway" or something like that. Him saying "We need to move on" just seems so inappropriate. 5 minutes ago he was trying to move Aubry's only daughter across the atlantic ocean...wth?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whatever Olivier said, needed to not be said. Not a "hello" or "goodbye", nothing.  Definitely not "were moving on" or anything along those lines.  Staying mute and in the house, was best.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Justice was a cheater, Benet was a cheater, Jason Williams, Wesley Snipes those were supposed to be the abusers. Williams is the one who allegedly made her deaf in one ear.
> 
> the escort is doing for too dog gone on much.
> 
> Like I always say the truth always comes out any in the end it may take time maybe take years but in the end people truly will find out what was behind the situation btw Halle and Aubrey .once again sad for Nahla



What do you mean by escort?


----------



## Bzemom

limom said:


> It does not surprised me that she said it and that people forgive her.
> Who hasn't made a stupid statement after a break-up?
> The thing is, she picks immature men, over and over and over again.
> Like my grandma used to say:like attracts like....



She picks *famous* idiots.  She should have gone the Uma Thurman route and found a rich non celebrity.


----------



## limom

Bzemom said:


> She picks *famous* idiots.  She should have gone the Uma Thurman route and found a rich non celebrity.



Halle is worth $ 70 millions, she does not need to go the Uma's way.
And Uma is another story all together.....


----------



## Bzemom

limom said:


> Halle is worth $ 70 millions, she does not need to go the Uma's way.
> And Uma is another story all together.....



I know she doesn't need the money, but a wealthy man would mean they are on an equal playing field. I simply side eye celebs who only date other famous people. I know there is a relationship in place, but they know there is a bonus of keeping their names in papers for their being together.  

What is the clif note version of Uma story? I know very little.


----------



## CeeJay

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Justice was a cheater, Benet was a cheater, Jason Williams, Wesley Snipes those were supposed to be the abusers. Williams is the one who allegedly made her deaf in one ear.



Well, I believe Olivier has also been a major cheater throughout his relationships, no!?!  He was with Kylie Minogue for some time, yet there were always rumors of his "wanderings". And while he was an Actor in France, WTH has he been doing for the last couple of years?!?  Has he been in anything recently???  It just looks as though she has managed to hook up with yet another leech. 

ITA with everyone re: he (Olivier) should have minded his own business. It has always appeared to me that Gabriel loves his daughter dearly and with all the ish that Halle has pulled recently (and while I in no means condone violence), you can somewhat understand why the rage would be close to the surface. I don't have children (I have my pets), I would fight tooth & nail if someone tried to do them harm or take them away from me (especially if they are fighting low-down & dirty).


----------



## limom

Bzemom said:


> I know she doesn't need the money, but a wealthy man would mean they are on an equal playing field. I simply side eye celebs who only date other famous people. I know there is a relationship in place, but they know there is a bonus of keeping their names in papers for their being together.
> 
> What is the clif note version of Uma story? I know very little.



Halle finds her men on the job
Billionaire are way overrated...
Uma is an insecure, beautiful Taurus.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> Well, I believe Olivier has also been a major cheater throughout his relationships, no!?!  He was with Kylie Minogue for some time, yet there were always rumors of his "wanderings". And while he was an Actor in France, WTH has he been doing for the last couple of years?!?  Has he been in anything recently???  It just looks as though she has managed to hook up with yet another leech.
> 
> ITA with everyone re: he (Olivier) should have minded his own business. It has always appeared to me that Gabriel loves his daughter dearly and with all the ish that Halle has pulled recently (and while I in no means condone violence), you can somewhat understand why the rage would be close to the surface. I don't have children (I have my pets), I would fight tooth & nail if someone tried to do them harm or take them away from me (especially if they are fighting low-down & dirty).


It is a come-up for Olivier which can work in certain circumstances.
He has a way to make women feel protected, imo and is sexy as heck.
Kinda like a good looking thug.
Who doesn't want to tame a bad boy?


----------



## tangowithme

How to say this? My first husband was African-American, I was a German girl. Oh, two worlds collided when we married, they mingled to a certain degree, our son was born. We loved each other very, very much but the 1970's in the Deep South were a challenge we couldn't deal with in all of our innocence. 

We divorced ten years later. There were many hurt feelings, it took time to get to where we are now.  Ex-DH always ends his mails with "You'll always be my first love." He has moved on, remarried, had two more children and grandchildren by now. But our son knows that his dad and I are in contact, and we "know" and share what we know. 

What I want to say is that there is a way for grown folks to deal with such situations. There are terms such as grace and dignity and kindness. 

It may not be easy, not at all. I swallowed lots of toads, as did my son's father. Taking the high road is what helped ex-DH and myself to be good parents to our boy. He is 38 years old now, but knows that Mom and Dad will always be on his side.


----------



## Jayne1

^ In other words, Halle may cause her daughter to be a nut job, the way she herself is a nut job. 

She's certainly not making it a calm environment for a child to grow up in.


----------



## domlee

I will say this, about whether or not Olivier should've stayed out of it or not.  

It is easy to say he should've stayed out of it.  After all, it is between the father and the mother.  But (from a guy's perspective), the woman could've easily gone inside the house and yelled at her man (Olivier) saying stuff like "why didn't you back me up?" or "why weren't you there defending me?"  This simple comment can easily make any guy feeling like he is being submissive.  Especially when it comes to a dominant personality like Halle.  Olivier might not be submissive at all, but if a guy doesn't defend his woman, it certainly gets complicated and can be an issue for some couples.  Olivier certainly doesn't want to be seen by Gabriel as submissive to the father.  In fact, no man does.  But Olivier isn't going to let anyone walk all over his woman either.  This situation is never easy for the "new" father..

Back to your regularly scheduled Jerry Springer episode...


----------



## Sassys

cocosapphire said:


> According to TMZ.com, Gabriel suffered a broken rib and serious face contusions from the fight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2D8xF1tr9



Wonder if he can sue for damages to his face. He is a model and his face is his money maker


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Wonder if he can sue for damages to his face. He is a model and his face is his money maker



It is already in the work!
Sassy, are you in the profession?


----------



## Bag*Snob

I hope he does sue.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Most states here in the US arent have laws in place if you are a professional boxer/fighter and get in a fistfight, i believe... The penalties are supposedly much greater than an average person just throwing random punches. I would think that would apply in this case as well. Trained fighters are supposed to walk away.


----------



## creighbaby

how embarrassing and humiliating for all three. they all need to come together with a mediator and work together to properly co-parent. If GA was the only one arrested--even if he got the worst of it--he likely was the aggressor.


----------



## chinableu

Now, Olivier Martinez is a professional boxer?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> It is already in the work!
> Sassy, are you in the profession?



What profession?


----------



## chinableu

creighbaby said:


> how embarrassing and humiliating for all three. they all need to come together with a mediator and work together to properly co-parent. If GA was the only one arrested--even if he got the worst of it--he likely was the aggressor.



Just goes to show ya that money don't buy nothin' other than a big house.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> What profession?



Legal.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Legal.



Nope.


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> Now, Olivier Martinez is a professional boxer?



He was an amateur.


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> He was an amateur.



I don't think he's boxed for decades.

I just can't think of him without the movie Unfaithful popping into my head.

*faints*


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> I don't think he's boxed for decades.
> 
> I just can't think of him without the movie Unfaithful popping into my head.
> 
> *faints*


He was very attractive in that movie, I've got to admit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

domlee said:


> I will say this, about whether or not Olivier should've stayed out of it or not.
> 
> It is easy to say he should've stayed out of it.  After all, it is between the father and the mother.  But (from a guy's perspective), the woman could've easily gone inside the house and yelled at her man (Olivier) saying stuff like "why didn't you back me up?" or "why weren't you there defending me?"  This simple comment can easily make any guy feeling like he is being submissive.  Especially when it comes to a dominant personality like Halle.  Olivier might not be submissive at all, but if a guy doesn't defend his woman, it certainly gets complicated and can be an issue for some couples.  Olivier certainly doesn't want to be seen by Gabriel as submissive to the father.  In fact, no man does.  But Olivier isn't going to let anyone walk all over his woman either.  This situation is never easy for the "new" father..
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled Jerry Springer episode...



It's called self-control. Which clearly neither Olivier or Gabriel exercised.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> It's called self-control. Which clearly neither Olivier or Gabriel exercised.



This!
The only loser in that drama is the child.


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> I don't think he's boxed for decades.
> 
> I just can't think of him without the movie Unfaithful popping into my head.
> 
> *faints*



Not my type but then I am French.
What is it with Halle and the fascination with French speaking men?


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> Not my type but then I am French.
> What is it with Halle and the fascination with French speaking men?



It's the language of love.

:giggles:


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> It's the language of love.
> 
> :giggles:



Ok, then


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> It's the language of love.
> 
> :giggles:



I wouldn't call Québécois French the language of love... :giggles:


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Saying someone is the *common denominator* isn't blaming. It's the truth.




Yes!


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I wouldn't call Québécois French the language of love... :giggles:



Oops!


----------



## chinableu

Jayne1 said:


> I wouldn't call Québécois French the language of love... :giggles:


----------



## shoegal

tangowithme said:
			
		

> How to say this? My first husband was African-American, I was a German girl. Oh, two worlds collided when we married, they mingled to a certain degree, our son was born. We loved each other very, very much but the 1970's in the Deep South were a challenge we couldn't deal with in all of our innocence.
> 
> We divorced ten years later. There were many hurt feelings, it took time to get to where we are now.  Ex-DH always ends his mails with "You'll always be my first love." He has moved on, remarried, had two more children and grandchildren by now. But our son knows that his dad and I are in contact, and we "know" and share what we know.
> 
> What I want to say is that there is a way for grown folks to deal with such situations. There are terms such as grace and dignity and kindness.
> 
> It may not be easy, not at all. I swallowed lots of toads, as did my son's father. Taking the high road is what helped ex-DH and myself to be good parents to our boy. He is 38 years old now, but knows that Mom and Dad will always be on his side.



Well said!


----------



## addisonshopper

I don't know who to blame , but I will say this keeping a man or trying to keep a man from his child/children is always bad news , especially if the father wants to be in that child's life. We already have way to many absentee parents as it is. Very selfish for Halle to want to move behind a man take that child from her father and replace him with the new bun bun.  She been living in the USA for 46 years what makes her want to move now.  The child has autism and isn't normalcy and routine the way they function the best.   She needs to have several seats on that end.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> I don't know who to blame , but I will say this keeping a man or trying to keep a man from his child/children is always bad news , especially if the father wants to be in that child's life. We already have way to many absentee parents as it is. Very selfish for Halle to want to move behind a man take that child from her father and replace him with the new bun bun.  She been living in the USA for 46 years what makes her want to move now.  The child has autism and isn't normalcy and routine the way they function the best.   She needs to have several seats on that end.



Who has autism?


----------



## addisonshopper

The daughter Nahla is autistic ,  she doesn't have it sever but a mild case . I believe they caught it early.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> The daughter Nahla is autistic ,  she doesn't have it sever but a mild case . I believe they caught it early.



Where did you hear that Nahla is autistic???


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that Nahla is autistic???



I heard this a few years ago. Google it.  I don't think Halle has ever admitted to it. Something about the school she goes to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not even gonna touch the autism speculation. Nope, not gonna do it. 

It's bad enough when you have parents like John travolta claiming their child wasn't autistic, then after he died changed their tune to 'yes, he was autistic. But...."


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I'm not even gonna touch the autism speculation. Nope, not gonna do it.
> 
> It's bad enough when you have parents like John travolta claiming their child wasn't autistic, then after he died changed their tune to 'yes, he was autistic. But...."



Right right.  That school she attends in la that was fifty-eleven dollars a year is supposed to be for special needs or something.


----------



## limom

addisonshopper said:


> Right right.  That school she attends in la that was fifty-eleven dollars a year is supposed to be for special needs or something.



51K a year?
I heard that rumor too but some of those schools accept both typical and spectrum kids.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> I heard this a few years ago. Google it.  I don't think Halle has ever admitted to it. Something about the school she goes to.



Because of all the pics they take of Halle and Gabriel picking up Nahla, I was able to see what school she attends and it is not a special needs school. I also recall once, someone said Kyle Richard's daughter goes to the same school, and her daughter clearly is not special needs.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> *51K a year?*
> I heard that rumor too but some of those schools accept both typical and spectrum kids.



Uh, that is not what the schools website says


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Uh, that is not what the schools website says



It is not 51 k or does not accept spectrum kids?

And in my experience, some children have shadows.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> It is not 51 k or does not accept spectrum kids?



The site says "$600 a month for three half days to $840 a month for five full days".

Also says nothing about a special needs school.


----------



## Chanel522

If you Google search her daughter being autistic tons of speculation about it is all over.  Some are saying she wants to move to France in order to conceal the fact that Nahla is on the spectrum.  I would hope people wouldn't just make a disability like that up for gossip purposes...that would be horrible.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> The site says "$600 a month for three half days to $840 a month for five full days".
> 
> Also says nothing about a special needs school.



That she is on the spectrum or not, is not a big deal to most.
$840/ month? That is a bargain by LA standard.
As far as being a special needs school, nowadays some special needs kids have a shadow that meets them at any school, so it does not mean anything.


----------



## limom

Chanel522 said:


> If you Google search her daughter being autistic tons of speculation about it is all over.  Some are saying she wants to move to France in order to conceal the fact that Nahla is on the spectrum.  I would hope people wouldn't just make a disability like that up for gossip purposes...that would be horrible.



Being on the spectrum is not something to hide in 2012.
So I find this rumor far reached.


----------



## addisonshopper

I found this when I googled. 

I read some where the school was 12k a week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

See this is why confidentiality agreements don't means damn thing!  Is that from Sandra Roses blog?

I just it sick to my stomach reading it.


----------



## Chanel522

Don't you wonder what it is though that is causing so many children to have autism nowadays?  You truly are blessed when you have healthy kids.  Halle should realize that and quit acting like an idiot...she's a very fortunate woman in many ways.


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> See this is why confidentiality agreements don't means damn thing!  Is that from Sandra Roses blog?
> 
> I just it sick to my stomach reading it.



Yes it is...I read that online as well.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> See this is why confidentiality agreements don't means damn thing!  Is that from Sandra Roses blog?
> 
> I just it sick to my stomach reading it.



Lmao. Yes.  It's from February of this year though. I can't believe y'all had not heard this child being autistic. And behind in the news as I am and I heard. 

You know Sandra is usually on point with her dish dropping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If people are dropping tea on grown folks who put themselves in the media, go for it. But children don't ask for this.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

So pretty much someone made up that Nahla has autism and put it on the web? Fabulous. I hate people.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ yes, leave kids alone!!  Especially if this is just a rumor...what a horrible thing to say about a child.  People have no sense anymore.


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> S*o pretty much someone made up that Nahla has autism and put it on the web*? Fabulous. I hate people.



Exactly! Just because she touches people's faces.  That is just wrong.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Exactly! Just because she touches people's faces.  That is just wrong.



Wrong, she says she was manding!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> Exactly! Just because she touches people's faces.  That is just wrong.



That is the most ignorant and uninformed diagnosis of Autism I've EVER come across. ullhair:

As a professional who works with that population, my head aches from the stupidity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> That is the most ignorant and uninformed diagnosis of Autism I've EVER come across. ullhair:
> 
> As a professional who works with that population, my head aches from the stupidity.



I'm not even in your profession and my head is aching something awful.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Wrong, she says she was manding!



I have no experience with autistic children so I have no clue what "manding" means.

At the end of the article (that Addison posted that got cut off) it says : Your choice of image with Nahla doing the typical face touching most autistic kids do made me think you had an inkling anyway, so thats why I spilled this tea. 

Just because she touches faces of her mom and dad does not make her autistic. The person who "spilled the tea" had no right to spread this info (true or not), Nahla is an innocent child and should be left alone. Her medical information is not the public's business.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not even in your profession and my head is aching something awful.



The fact that ASD has become so high profile and so much is now known about the disorder, I need SOMEONE to tell me how the hell this rumor even got legs?!

Like I would understand if they were noticing actual signs of a child on the spectrum but you legit just made some ish up. "oh .. she seems to enjoy the color pink. BAM .. she's on the spectrum." LIKE WHAT? Ahhh *banging head against the wall*.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not even in your profession and my head is aching something awful.



Ditto. I think that article is disgusting


----------



## DC-Cutie

When I looked at John travolta's son, I knew there was "something" with him, but couldn't put my finger in it. Not until I saw the same look on his face in my relatives face, he is Austic. 

It's not a subject to joke about, that's for damn sure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Ditto. I think that article is disgusting



I won't even give it enough credit to call it an article. I'll just say, it's some sh@t Sandra Rose put out there.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> When I looked at John travolta's son, I knew there was "something" with him, but couldn't put my finger in it. Not until I saw the same look on his face in my relatives face, he is Austic.
> 
> It's not a subject to joke about, that's for damn sure.



I also have a cousin who is autistic (his mom always had seizures when she was pregnant and the doctor said, he lost a lot of oxygen to the brain). Basically he will always depend on his parents for everything and has the mind of a child (he is in his twenties)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I won't even give it enough credit to call it an article. I'll just say, it's some sh@t Sandra Rose put out there.



It is one thing for us to gossip about adult celebs, but leave the kids alone (whether the info is true or not). I know a lot of tea about certain celebs (part of my job), but some things do not leave your mouth


----------



## Michele26

chicaloca said:


> It bothers me to see people making excuses when men turn violent. If two women got into a brawl most people will call those women out for being stupid or catty while the man sits back without blame. When two men fight somehow the woman in the middle is always at fault.
> 
> *Gabriel is an adult man. Regardless of circumstances he should be able to engage in a conversation with his daughter's potential step-father without throwing punches. If a mere conversation is enough to set him off it frightens me to think how short his fuse may be with a child who will likely test his patience many times over.
> *
> At this point Gabriel has gotten everything he wanted- 20,000 a month in payments from Halle and a court order for Nahla not to be moved to France. He had the upper hand. All he had to do was play it cool. If he thought Olivier was trying to start something by speaking to him simply get back in the car and drive off. I'm sure now the courts will weigh this current fight with the accusation from the nanny he was previously accused of assaulting and Gabriel may lose ground in their next court visit.



Martinez should have stayed away. The situation is volatile for a father who wants to love his daughter, and a mother who wants to forget he ever existed. Yes he had the upper hand, but it's still raw knowing what Halle wanted. 

Even though Halle removed Nahla from this brawl I'm sure she still feels all the tension in her mother and Oliver. Halle wants, what Halle wants, and it was to get Nahla away from Gabreil. It didn't work! 

I think Gabriel just wasn't successful or strong enough for Halle, and that's fine, but she had a baby with him that he loves. He wants in her life, so Halle must accept it now.


----------



## limom

californiaCRUSH said:


> That is the most ignorant and uninformed diagnosis of Autism I've EVER come across. ullhair:
> 
> As a professional who works with that population, my head aches from the stupidity.



I don't like the fact that someone outed the child supposed disability but I also recognized that sometimes hiding is not the best solution.
It is not a shame to be on the Spectrum but the so called mother who contacted SR had no right to SELL that story. That is simply wrong.


----------



## skislope15

This shouldn't come as a shock to anyone:

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2012/11/25/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry-olivier-martinez-restraining-order

Halle will be in court tomorrow trying to get the restraining order extended as its about to expire on Tuesday


----------



## addisonshopper

I think 

Gabrielle needs one too. There needs to be one in place preventing to current future ex to be no where near the exchange of N. 
men fight all the time as so do women that does not make them unfit to care for children OR every single basketball wife, housewife and any other woman or man on reality TV would loose custody.


----------



## limom

addisonshopper said:


> I think
> 
> Gabrielle needs one too. There needs to be one in place preventing to current future ex to be no where near the exchange of N.
> men fight all the time as so do women that does not make them unfit to care for children OR every single basketball wife, housewife and any other woman or man on reality TV would loose custody.



One thing that troubled me, are the allegations of verbal and emotional abuse.
If G had to go to anger management classes, there is something to it.
I personally believe that he called Halle derogative racist names.
And then, the idiot get in a fist fight with the new boyfriend. It does not look good for him at this point.

I would not be surprised if she were to petition the courts again to ask for supervised visits.
A professional have to do the drop off and pick up at this point
Besides the fame and money and the age of the participants involved in this situation, this plays in the system everyday.
Sad all around.


----------



## chicaloca

Olivier can't "stay away" from the situation or mind his "own" business as people keep saying. This is his business. Nahla's mom is his fiance. He and Halle live together meaning he likely parents Nahla too. If he and Halle marry, Olivier will be Nahla's step-dad. When you enter a relationship with someone with kids and things get serious you have to start to think of the child as your own. Are you replacing the dad? No. But you are a surrogate or additional parent to that child.

Gabriel no doubt is aware of the image of Halle as some "crazy" woman trying to block him as a parent and uses it to his advantage in the court of public opinion. I am not fooled. He is the one who was required to have supervised visits. Someone other than Halle reviewed their case and determined Gabriel needed supervised visits-- you can't blame that on Halle. He is the one who now has two assault accusations against him- with the other being the nanny. To date there has been no suggestion that Halle is a bad parent, needs supervised visits or is abusive in any way.


----------



## limom

chicaloca said:


> Olivier can't "stay away" from the situation or mind his "own" business as people keep saying. This is his business. Nahla's mom is his fiance. He and Halle live together meaning he likely parents Nahla too. If he and Halle marry Olivier will be Nahla's step-dad. When you enter a relationship with someone with kids and things get serious you have to start to think of the child as your own. Are you replacing the dad? No. But you are a surrogate or additional parent to that child.



It is a hard pill to swallow for some biological parents.


----------



## shoegal

chicaloca said:
			
		

> Olivier can't "stay away" from the situation or mind his "own" business as people keep saying. This is his business. Nahla's mom is his fiance. He and Halle live together meaning he likely parents Nahla too. If he and Halle marry Olivier will be Nahla's step-dad. When you enter a relationship with someone with kids and things get serious you have to start to think of the child as your own. Are you replacing the dad? No. But you are a surrogate or additional parent to that child.



His interactions can be with Halle and Nahla, not with Gabriel. He's a fiancé, not husband so he has no standing, legal or otherwise to make decisions for Nahla. And at this point it's still an IF they get married. The only way that will change is if they marry and Gabriel allows adoption - which I'm sure he won't. He can love her and that's great but as I've said before, he knows things are already tense, so unless his plan was to provoke this, the mature thing to do was to keep his mouth shut. Nahla was home so the conversation seems unnecessary.


----------



## creighbaby

addisonshopper said:
			
		

> I found this when I googled.
> 
> I read some where the school was 12k a week.



So thus person takes the time to remove their personal information while writing about Halle beerys life. #smh


----------



## DC-Cutie

chicaloca said:


> Olivier can't "stay away" from the situation or mind his "own" business as people keep saying. This is his business. Nahla's mom is his fiance. He and Halle live together meaning he likely parents Nahla too. If he and Halle marry, Olivier will be Nahla's step-dad. When you enter a relationship with someone with kids and things get serious you have to start to think of the child as your own. Are you replacing the dad? No. But you are a surrogate or additional parent to that child.
> 
> Gabriel no doubt is aware of the image of Halle as some "crazy" woman trying to block him as a parent and uses it to his advantage in the court of public opinion. I am not fooled. He is the one who was required to have supervised visits. Someone other than Halle reviewed their case and determined Gabriel needed supervised visits-- you can't blame that on Halle. He is the one who now has two assault accusations against him- with the other being the nanny. To date there has been no suggestion that Halle is a bad parent, needs supervised visits or is abusive in any way.



This is why I learned so much in family court. 

When you have a situation between parents that already tense, the last thing either parent wants/needs is to hear talk from the peanut gallery - the new boyfriend/girlfriend. 

You say that Olivier can't stay away or mind his business - yes he can. He chose not to. It's call self-restraint and knowing your role. His role, at the current time is Halle's boyfriend. Not Nahla's step-father.  She has an active and involved father. So the role of father is already taken. 

As judge Judy would say to the non-parent: it's not about you. Have a seat!


----------



## chicaloca

If the situation with Nahla is causing Gabriel to be in any way disrespectful of Halle in front of Olivier then it is Olivier's business. People would call him a chump if he didn't stand up for his woman.


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> This is why I learned so much in family court.
> 
> When you have a situation between parents that already tense, the last thing either parent wants/needs is to hear talk from the peanut gallery - the new boyfriend/girlfriend.
> 
> You say that Olivier can't stay away or mind his business - yes he can. He chose not to. It's call self-restraint and knowing your role. His role, at the current time is Halle's boyfriend. Not Nahla's step-father.  She has an active and involved father. So the role of father is already taken.
> 
> As judge Judy would say to the non-parent: it's not about you. Have a seat!



^yes! He is the last person who could bring calm to this situation. I hope they know what they're doing though. When Nahla is old enough to google her name not sure any of them will like what she reads.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chicaloca said:


> If the situation with Nahla is causing Gabriel to be in any way disrespectful of Halle in front of Olivier then it is Olivier's business. People would call him a chump if he didn't stand up for his woman.



IF things happened the way it's being reported that Olivier told Gabe "we're moving on" or "you need to move on", that was a chump move on Olivier's part. That was disrespectful to Halle and nahla, IMO. Interjecting himself into an already tense situation. 

Saying absolutely nothing, would have garnered him some cool points. 

Again, I stress, IF this is what really happened.


----------



## limom

chicaloca said:


> If the situation with Nahla is causing Gabriel to be in any way disrespectful of Halle in front of Olivier then it is Olivier's business. People would call him a chump if he didn't stand up for his woman.



I would call him a mature adult, personally.
What if Olivier came to shake his hand and say"Lets move on" and then Gabriel shoved him? 
It has nothing to do with provocation or Nahla or Halle for that matter, it is between two volatile males.
Gabriel took a whooping and I hope that he learned that staying away is best at this point.
What puzzles me is the chronological ages of the participants, clearly age is just a number.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> IF things happened the way it's being reported that Olivier told Gabe "we're moving on" or "you need to move on", that was a chump move on Olivier's part. That was disrespectful to Halle and nahla, IMO. Interjecting himself into an already tense situation.
> 
> Saying absolutely nothing, would have garnered him some cool points.
> 
> Again, I stress, IF this is what really happened.



No matter what happened, they are both behaving like idiots.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> This is why I learned so much in family court.
> 
> When you have a situation between parents that already tense, the last thing either parent wants/needs is to hear talk from the peanut gallery - the new boyfriend/girlfriend.
> 
> You say that Olivier can't stay away or mind his business - yes he can. He chose not to. It's call self-restraint and knowing your role. His role, at the current time is Halle's boyfriend. Not Nahla's step-father.  She has an active and involved father. So the role of father is already taken.
> 
> As judge Judy would say to the non-parent: it's not about you. Have a seat!



She sure can pick 'em. So, basically, "I don't like you anymore. I want to replace you...". But, he is the child's father. LOOK before you SLEEP! I think she is trying to do to him what her father did to her. And, we see what that created...


----------



## limom

michie said:


> She sure can pick 'em. So, basically, "I don't like you anymore. I want to replace you...". But, he is the child's father. LOOK before you SLEEP! I think she is trying to do to him what her father did to her. And, we see what that created...



I think she is trying to protect her daughter.
But yeah, she picked up a punk to start with.


----------



## michie

limom said:
			
		

> I think she is trying to protect her daughter.
> But yeah, she picked up a punk to start with.



But, he wasn't a punk when she was sniffing behind him the same way she is with the new meat? Like attracts like. Halle is mental. She has drama because she is drama.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> But, he wasn't a punk when she was sniffing behind him the same way she is with the new meat? Like attracts like. Halle is mental. She has drama because she is drama.



Agreed here but what can she do now?
Protecting her daughter from further damage is all she can do.
The new meat is problematic as well but no one can say anything to Miss Halle.
As far as her mental capacities, who knows. I know that she has juvenile diabetes and that can be taxing.
It is unfair to blame Halle for what is taking place right now.
She is not the type of woman who can stay single which I think is better when young children are involved.


----------



## chicaloca

To me all the criticism of Halle is because of the preconceived notion that she is crazy and has issues. All of her actions are viewed through the prism of her being some crazy vengeful woman. At the heart of the matter she seems to really love her daughter and she might have genuine concerns about Gabriel's parenting. There's nothing crazy about going to court to address the matter. Just because there are nicely staged paparazzi pics of Gabriel with Nahla doesn't mean he's a solid parent behind closed doors. If the court required him to have supervised visitation I guarantee some of Halle's concerns about his parenting are legit.

It gets complicated when two people who have a child together move on to other relationships. Halle would not be the first person to request to move with her child to another city, state or even country. When you have full custody the child usually follows you and the parents work out visitation arrangement--maybe Nahla would spend the summer with Gabriel and alternate holidays. Plus, what will happen when Gabriel decides to date someone seriously? What if that person isn't based in Los Angeles? He has to be careful because if he insists Nahla must stay in L.A. then he could be chaining himself to the city without cause.

Halle's request to move to France is not out of left field and and possibly is not out of spite. Her fiance is French and maybe he would like to live in his home country part of the time? He likely has family there to offer support to Halle and Nahla. If Halle were engaged to an American and wanted to move to France I'd be more skeptical.

Gabriel blocking Halle's move to France seems more like jealousy on his part.  The fight over France is suspect to me because Gabriel apparently isn't even a U.S. citizen as far as we know. Isn't he French-canadian? He's also not working a 9 to 5 desk job that would keep him chained to one location. As a model he likely traveled the world at odd times and wasn't in one place too long. Is he purposely not taking work so it looks like he is anchored in Los Angeles? If he is really getting $20,000 a month in payments from Halle travel expenses would be no issue at all. I could see him arguing about inconvenience of travel but he had no problem traveling to Halle's sets around the world for months at a time -- at her expense.

I think Gabriel is more upset that Halle is moving on with her life without him. Fighting with Halle's new man isn't about custody of Nahla-- it's about jealousy. I keep wondering why the handsome, seemingly doting Dad has not moved on to someone else yet?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So,if your child's father wanted to move half way across the world with your daughter you wouldn't get upset. Especially of the relationship isn't the best between the parents?

I think not!


----------



## chicaloca

DC-Cutie said:


> So,if your child's father wanted to move half way across the world with your daughter you wouldn't get upset. Especially of the relationship isn't the best between the parents?
> 
> I think not!




I understand that Gabriel would be upset I'm just wondering if jealousy isn't more a reason . He was willing to travel for months at a time in the past to watch Nahla while Halle was filming. As a model-- assuming he even still works-- he has to travel all over the world so he wouldn't be in one place for a lengthy period of time and it wouldn't matter what city Nahla was based in. Top models live in hotel rooms for the most part. If he has retired from modeling to live off of his child support payments from Halle then I can see him requiring that Halle has to stay in the same city with Nahla.

I'm not clear on if Halle has to stay in Los Angeles or is she just required to stay in the U.S.?


----------



## Swanky

There's nothing remotely strange about a parent not wanting their child to move to another country IMO.  I'd block it with everything I have too.
Also, people need to stfu about speculating about a child's medical/mental issues.


----------



## michie

chicaloca said:


> To me all the criticism of Halle is because of the preconceived notion that she is crazy and has issues.



"Preconceived notion", though? Halle has been a "victim" and just about every relationship that she's been in. At some point, you have to realize 1) you're flawed, 2) your partner is flawed 3) your taste in partners is flawed 4) all of the above and you need to just work on you because other you're the only one you can control. Halle is that friend who always finds "the one" while you're sitting back knowing it's going to come to blows and he's gonna be the sorriest POS in T-minus 3 mos. The saddest part is she's brought a child into her crazy world.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's nothing remotely strange about a parent not wanting their child to move to another country IMO.  I'd block it with everything I have too.
> Also, people need to stfu about speculating about a child's medical/mental issues.



The medical/mental issues are out of line but it is natural curiosity from some.
Speculating about it is ridic and selling infos to the media is despicable.
who cares if Nahla is even autistic to start with?
As far as moving to France, it seems logical for Halle. Her fiancé is French and there are tons of opportunitie for Halle.
With this type of wealth, location is irrelevant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chicaloca said:


> I understand that Gabriel would be upset I'm just wondering if jealousy isn't more a reason . He was willing to travel for months at a time in the past to watch Nahla while Halle was filming. As a model-- assuming he even still works-- he has to travel all over the world so he wouldn't be in one place for a lengthy period of time and it wouldn't matter what city Nahla was based in. Top models live in hotel rooms for the most part. If he has retired from modeling to live off of his child support payments from Halle then I can see him requiring that Halle has to stay in the same city with Nahla.
> 
> I'm not clear on if Halle has to stay in Los Angeles or is she just required to stay in the U.S.?



 It's a good thing you know what goes on with his bank account and think that his only source of income is 'living off of child support"....


----------



## limom

michie said:


> "Preconceived notion", though? Halle has been a "victim" and just about every relationship that she's been in. At some point, you have to realize 1) you're flawed, 2) your partner is flawed 3) your taste in partners is flawed 4) all of the above and you need to just work on you because other you're the only one you can control. Halle is that friend who always finds "the one" while you're sitting back knowing it's going to come to blows and he's gonna be the sorriest POS in T-minus 3 mos. The saddest part is she's brought a child into her crazy world.



Yes, she is that girl. But what is best for Nahla?


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a good thing you know what goes on with his bank account and think that his only source of income is 'living off of child support"....



It is a question of pride not $.
However there is no denying that Halle is the richest of the three.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sorry, but as a parent location is always relevant.
Also, Olivier owns a restaurant in FL and Halle has said she wants to "flee the US" because of a stalker.  With this type of wealth they can buy protection, not "flee".


----------



## chicaloca

michie said:


> "Preconceived notion", though? Halle has been a "victim" and just about every relationship that she's been in. At some point, you have to realize 1) you're flawed, 2) your partner is flawed 3) your taste in partners is flawed 4) all of the above and you need to just work on you because other you're the only one you can control. Halle is that friend who always finds "the one" while you're sitting back knowing it's going to come to blows and he's gonna be the sorriest POS in T-minus 3 mos. The saddest part is she's brought a child into her crazy world.




Choosing bad boyfriends doesn't make someone crazy. The men who cheat and beat have more issues. That people seem to actually sympathize with her exes and place the blame on Halle is the worst type of victim-blaming.

If most women had the magical ability to tell that their partner was going to cheat on them a lot of marriages would never taken place.


----------



## chicaloca

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a good thing you know what goes on with his bank account and think that his only source of income is 'living off of child support"....





Who said I knew? Please don't make up words for me. My comment clearly said "IF he retired to live off the child support" which is certainly plausible.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry, but as a parent location is always relevant.
> Also, Olivier owns a restaurant in FL and Halle has said she wants to "flee the US" because of a stalker.  With this type of wealth they can buy protection, not "flee".



Flee? To France
When she first was with Gabriel, she bought an estate in Quebec. He did not object to the purchase.
It is a pissing contest at this point.
If Olivier was making noise wanting to adopt Nahla then I would be worried as she would become a French citizen and protected by French Laws.
Moving to Paris is not a big deal, it is 8 hours from NYC.
Maybe Gabriel is afraid of being stripped of parental rights.


----------



## Swanky

Her words, not mine 

If she bought a place in Quebec while she was WITH Gabriel then obviously there was no risk of him not seeing his baby.

Curiously, are you a parent?

I can't imagine my kids being 8 hours from me on a regular basis.  Not happening.


----------



## michie

limom said:


> Yes, she is that girl. But what is best for Nahla?



A stable parent? And, if neither of them is? Finding one.



chicaloca said:


> Choosing bad boyfriends doesn't make someone crazy. The men who cheat and beat have more issues. That people seem to actually sympathize with her exes and place the blame on Halle is the worst type of victim-blaming.
> 
> If most women had the magical ability to tell that their partner was going to cheat on them a lot of marriages would never taken place.



It's not victim-blaming. It's one thing to date a jerk, but to procreate with one is just a horrible life choice, especially for the child. I don't sympathize with her exes, but she's more than just a pretty face, IMO. She has drama everywhere she goes and I'm not going to sit here and say it's the men when it's evident that she's contributing to her issues. She has daddy issues and every other type of issue and it seems she gets a pass because of it. At some point, you have to stop playing victim and take responsibility for your actions, choices and behaviors.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her words, not mine
> 
> If she bought a place in Quebec while she was WITH Gabriel then obviously there was no risk of him not seeing his baby.
> 
> Curiously, are you a parent?
> 
> I can't imagine my kids being 8 hours from me on a regular basis.  Not happening.



Who are you referring to?
Seriously, kids are separated geographically from parents all the time.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> ^ *In other words, Halle may cause her daughter to be a nut job, the way she herself is a nut job. *
> 
> She's certainly not making it a calm environment for a child to grow up in.



yep!!!!



limom said:


> Being on the spectrum is not something to hide in 2012.
> So I find this rumor far reached.




no it is not something to hide but they will!!  it is not far reached at all.  i totally believe this is the main focus of her big move to france.  look at how tony braxton,tisha campbell (few more whose names it's too early to recall!) all denied denied their kids were autistic for years until they could not!!



Sassys said:


> Because of all the pics they take of Halle and Gabriel picking up Nahla, I was able to see what school she attends and it is not a special needs school. I also recall once, someone said Kyle Richard's daughter goes to the same school, *and her daughter clearly is not special needs*.




doesn't mean diddly!  she could still go to a normal school if it is not that bad.
i know there are kids that are functioning autistic's that attend regular school.
if the child can go to a regular school then that is what they will aim for.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> A stable parent? And, if neither of them is? Finding one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not victim-blaming. It's one thing to date a jerk, but to procreate with one is just a horrible life choice, especially for the child. I don't sympathize with her exes, but she's more than just a pretty face, IMO. She has drama everywhere she goes and I'm not going to sit here and say it's the men when it's evident that she's contributing to her issues. She has daddy issues and every other type of issue and it seems she gets a pass because of it. At some point, you have to stop playing victim and take responsibility for your actions, choices and behaviors.



I would hate for Nahla to enter the system. It is the last resort, IMO.


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Who are you referring to?
> Seriously, kids are separated geographically from parents all the time.



I was asking you   A lot of times people's big difference in opinions are due to their own experiences.  I'm wondering if you are a parent?

The fact that parents and kids are separated all the time is irrelevant.  Not all parent give a crap about being around their kid{s}, others would move the earth or throw themselves in front of a bus for theirs.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was asking you   A lot of times people's big difference in opinions are due to their own experiences.  I'm wondering if you are a parent?
> 
> The fact that parents and kids are separated all the time is irrelevant.  Not all parent give a crap about being around their kid{s}, others would move the earth or throw themselves in front of a bus for theirs.



I am and there is no way that I would let my child be 8 hours from me, right now. But if I had to, I would consider relocating for my child in a NY minute.
It is done all the time. 
I also don't insist on having my way 24/7. This is what those two are doing right now.
It does not benefit Nahla, whatsoever.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her words, not mine
> 
> If she bought a place in Quebec while she was WITH Gabriel then obviously there was no risk of him not seeing his baby.
> 
> Curiously, are you a parent?
> 
> I can't imagine my kids being 8 hours from me on a regular basis.  Not happening.


I don't have kids, don't want kids in the next couple of years and the idea of being a transatlantic flight  away from my young child's life is unimagineable.



limom said:


> Who are you referring to?
> Seriously, kids are separated geographically from parents all the time.


so what? the fact doesn't make it ok or desireable?!?!


----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I don't have kids, don't want kids in the next couple of years and the idea of being a transatlantic flight  away from my young child's life is unimagineable.
> 
> 
> *so what? the fact doesn't make it ok or desireable?!?!*





ITA with you!!!


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:
			
		

> Agreed here but what can she do now?
> Protecting her daughter from further damage is all she can do.
> The new meat is problematic as well but no one can say anything to Miss Halle.
> As far as her mental capacities, who knows. I know that she has juvenile diabetes and that can be taxing.
> It is unfair to blame Halle for what is taking place right now.
> She is not the type of woman who can stay single which I think is better when young children are involved.



I'm rather offended by the Juvenile Diabetes comment in reference to any (perceived) mental capabilities. As one who has the disease as well, I have NEVER ever used it as a crutch to portray myself as a "victim". It's a PITA .. no doubt about it, but if anything, it's made me strive for higher aspirations (Grad school, PhD) and a good career. I have zero pity for those who do use the disease to constantly portray themselves as "victim" (oh woe is me); that behavior comes from other sources .. it has nothing to do with the  disease. I know plenty of other JVD people who have very high functioning lives & careers, and who don't use their disease as a crutch.


----------



## limom

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I don't have kids, don't want kids in the next couple of years and the idea of being a transatlantic flight  away from my young child's life is unimagineable.
> 
> 
> so what? the fact doesn't make it ok or desireable?!?!



When Halle is working there are not two ways around it.
Why is it so hard to understand that it is part of her job?
Same with Olivier and same with Gabriel. 
Their jobs involve traveling. It is not abusive, it is not unusual and frankly can be beneficial for the child.
Military families are separated all the time, they cope with the right support.
What is so different here?


----------



## Swanky

We're talking about full relocation, not Halle on location temporarily.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> I'm rather offended by the Juvenile Diabetes comment in reference to any (perceived) mental capabilities. As one who has the disease as well, I have NEVER ever used it as a crutch to portray myself as a "victim". It's a PITA .. no doubt about it, but if anything, it's made me strive for higher aspirations (Grad school, PhD) and a good career. I have zero pity for those who do use the disease to constantly portray themselves as "victim" (oh woe is me); that behavior comes from other sources .. it has nothing to do with the  disease. I know plenty of other JVD people who have very high functioning lives & careers, and who don't use their disease as a crutch.



I do not think that Halle used it as a crutch. She even used to be a spokesperson at one point.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're talking about full relocation, not Halle on location temporarily.



Meh, the only troublesome point is the real threat of moving this circus to French courts
This would be epic for all involved!


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I was asking you   A lot of times people's big difference in opinions are due to their own.



Thank you, *Swanky*; it definitely seems that some folks are reacting to this based on something that they have experienced/seen first hand. As we keep on quoting Judge Judy "it's not about YOU, so take a seat".


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> Thank you, *Swanky*; it definitely seems that some folks are reacting to this based on something that they have experienced/seen first hand. As we keep on quoting Judge Judy "it's not about YOU, so take a seat".



It goes both way and there are plenty of seats available....
It is a celebrity section and it is my understanding that all opinions are welcome.
Am I wrong here?


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:
			
		

> I do not think that Halle used it as a crutch. She even used to be a spokesperson at one point.



You noted that it could be a reason for the "mental capabilities"; that is offensive. There is no relation between the two. As I said, "that" comes from other sources .. not the disease. I don't recall Halle being a spokesperson for JVD; I do remember Mary Tyler Moore was a very active spokesperson.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:
			
		

> It goes both way and there are plenty of seats available....
> It is a celebrity section and it is my understanding that all opinions are welcome.
> Am I wrong here?



I wasn't referring to you; yes .. all ops are welcome .. just that some are referencing "their" experiences in relation to this debacle.


----------



## kcf68

Yeah not parting with my kid.  I have a feeling she goes to France breaks up with Oliver an then what?  I really think Oliver not gonna last too much longer!


----------



## addisonshopper

Wow.  In the interest of the child Halle needs to make amends and peace with Gabriel and he the same. This war can't continue and this child not be affected.  I'm not on either side but the childs. 
Gabriel was good enough to lay with unprotected and pro-create with but she is now concerned of his parenting. Lets question her judgement and parenting. Lets question her actions and what she is capable of. Didn't she do a hit and run leave the scene and pretend she didn't remember.  Hmmm. Even though it is the past we are all capable of inappropriate behavior at  times and accidents happen. In my own personal opinion no one deserves to be stripped of their parental rights unless - there is proven beyond any doubt of inappropriate behavior sexually or physically. Sure we all loose our temper I'm quite sure Halle does and around her child. I do. I am human.  Gabriel can be an a$$ to adults who try to control his interactions with his child his blood (ie nanny). Or to and the new boo of his ex . You never know he may be a complete teddy bear with his daughter.  
I am irritated  with everyone in my house at all times - brother, 16 year old and ex, but when I deal with my 3 year old I am kind and caring even in the worst of moods.  He does know when I am upset. Does this make me unfit ah not. 
The new boo had better sit back and stay neutral cause he may be on the other side one day. 
I very well could see them being together and if they split Oliver has a bond with N an Halle doing everything in her power to keep that child away from him.


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Meh, the only troublesome point is the real threat of moving this circus to French courts
> This would be epic for all involved!



I just sooo disagree.... Happy to agree to disagree.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> You noted that it could be a reason for the "mental capabilities"; that is offensive. There is no relation between the two. As I said, "that" comes from other sources .. not the disease. I don't recall Halle being a spokesperson for JVD; I do remember Mary Tyler Moore was a very active spokesperson.



I was not making that connection whatsoever. I am sorry it came across that way. I was referring to the mental exhaustion that comes from having any chronic disease.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I just sooo disagree.... Happy to agree to disagree.



Same here.


----------



## DC-Cutie

There isn't anything epic about ongoing legal issues involving a child. Doesn't matter if its in the US or France.  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## CeeJay

As far as moving this to French courts; not seeing it.  

Citizenship comes through the natural parents .. and where you are born.  Halle is a US citizen, and because Nahla was born here, she automatically has US citizenship (unless she renounces it later on).  Gabriel is a Canadian citizen; therefore, it is likely that Nahla could also be considered as a Canadian citizen. 

I don't believe that just because someone adopts (which I doubt would happen anyhow as Gabriel would likely not agree to it), would automatically make that person become a French citizen.  I believe it would have to be applied for (as I had to apply for Italian citizenship even though my mother was born there). 

Not saying I'm an expert in this by any means; DC-Cutie might know more on this ..


----------



## DC-Cutie

ITA with you CeeJay, can't see the French courts getting involved.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

CeeJay said:


> I wasn't referring to you; yes .. all ops are welcome .. just that some are referencing "their" experiences in relation to this debacle.




...everyone is entitled to their opinion, be it correct or incorrect ones 

I really want to know what was said that pushed alll the wrong buttons on Gabriel. He was able to keep it together through the lawsuit and he must have known this fight was all Halle was waiting for. Something just seems so fishy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ...Something just seems so fishy...



Something in the milk ain't clean. 

TMZ is reporting that Halle's friends/family witnessed the altercation. I wonder if Gabriel had anyone with him that witnessed it?


----------



## CeeJay

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ...everyone is entitled to their opinion, be it correct or incorrect ones
> 
> I really want to know what was said that pushed alll the wrong buttons on Gabriel. He was able to keep it together through the lawsuit and he must have known this fight was all Halle was waiting for. Something just seems so fishy...



ITA .. and now he must be thinking .. "oh CRAP, she's got *cause* now"


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Something in the milk ain't clean.
> 
> TMZ is reporting that Halle's friends/family witnessed the altercation. I wonder if Gabriel had anyone with him that witnessed it?



I read this morning the Gabriel wants the security cameras in court. Says they will prove he wasn't aggressor....


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Interesting. Olivier has a broken hand right? So he was throwing some serious punches. i don't think it was all in defense.


----------



## CeeJay

shoegal said:


> I read this morning the Gabriel wants the security cameras in court. Says they will prove he wasn't aggressor....



Interesting .. but why didn't the cops take a look at them before arresting him???


----------



## shoegal

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Interesting .. but why didn't the cops take a look at them before arresting him???




I know and before issuing this TRO.


----------



## KatsBags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her words, not mine
> 
> If she bought a place in Quebec while she was WITH Gabriel then obviously there was no risk of him not seeing his baby.
> 
> Curiously, are you a parent?
> 
> *I can't imagine my kids being 8 hours from me on a regular basis.  Not happening.*



Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## bag-princess

shoegal said:


> I read this morning the Gabriel wants the security cameras in court. Says they will prove he wasn't aggressor....




i hope they were his own security cameras!!!  i don't trust it if they were halle's to do with as she can!

i don't know why in the world he would not go to every visit for his daughter with one person to film it and one person to witness if needed. she ain't right and he should know that by now!


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> I read this morning the Gabriel wants the security cameras in court. Says they will prove he wasn't aggressor....



Don't know how this helps him. He was at her house, which means she can delete the tapes or say they were not on that day.


----------



## CeeJay

Ah .. good point *S*; but again .. why would the cops not have requested them before they arrested Gabriel?  Wouldn't it have made sense, especially since they likely know what has transpired (in the courts) as of late between the 2 of them (Halle & Gabriel)?


----------



## chinableu

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Interesting. Olivier has a broken hand right? So he was throwing some serious punches. i don't think it was all in defense.



It's not that hard to break your hand when you're in an unexpected fight.

Not that I would know anything about that.


----------



## skislope15

chicaloca said:
			
		

> To me all the criticism of Halle is because of the preconceived notion that she is crazy and has issues. All of her actions are viewed through the prism of her being some crazy vengeful woman. At the heart of the matter she seems to really love her daughter and she might have genuine concerns about Gabriel's parenting. There's nothing crazy about going to court to address the matter. Just because there are nicely staged paparazzi pics of Gabriel with Nahla doesn't mean he's a solid parent behind closed doors. If the court required him to have supervised visitation I guarantee some of Halle's concerns about his parenting are legit.
> 
> It gets complicated when two people who have a child together move on to other relationships. Halle would not be the first person to request to move with her child to another city, state or even country. When you have full custody the child usually follows you and the parents work out visitation arrangement--maybe Nahla would spend the summer with Gabriel and alternate holidays. Plus, what will happen when Gabriel decides to date someone seriously? What if that person isn't based in Los Angeles? He has to be careful because if he insists Nahla must stay in L.A. then he could be chaining himself to the city without cause.
> 
> Halle's request to move to France is not out of left field and and possibly is not out of spite. Her fiance is French and maybe he would like to live in his home country part of the time? He likely has family there to offer support to Halle and Nahla. If Halle were engaged to an American and wanted to move to France I'd be more skeptical.
> 
> Gabriel blocking Halle's move to France seems more like jealousy on his part.  The fight over France is suspect to me because Gabriel apparently isn't even a U.S. citizen as far as we know. Isn't he French-canadian? He's also not working a 9 to 5 desk job that would keep him chained to one location. As a model he likely traveled the world at odd times and wasn't in one place too long. Is he purposely not taking work so it looks like he is anchored in Los Angeles? If he is really getting $20,000 a month in payments from Halle travel expenses would be no issue at all. I could see him arguing about inconvenience of travel but he had no problem traveling to Halle's sets around the world for months at a time -- at her expense.
> 
> I think Gabriel is more upset that Halle is moving on with her life without him. Fighting with Halle's new man isn't about custody of Nahla-- it's about jealousy. I keep wondering why the handsome, seemingly doting Dad has not moved on to someone else yet?



He should just let her move because he gets child support? Once she's off USA soil whose to say she would give him access to the child? They can't enforce a child custody agreement from a different county. I would have to guess that's why we haven't seen him taking nahlia back to Quebec on his own. He could bring her to Canada and Halle would have an international custody battle on her hands. It would take months if not years for them to make the child
Go back to the states

I have a friend that went through a divorce which was fairly mutual with hardly any bad blood involved once he remarried his new wife had it in her head that she would become the one and only mom and that the kids biological move needed to move on and just let them become a family without her. She went through hell for years with the stuff this new wife did to her while she tried to replace her. I wouldn't doubt Gabriel is in a similar situation and I feel incredibly sorry for him


----------



## limom

Well, as this thread demonstrates, this custody situation is quite complex and emotional and posters are not even personally involved in the situation.
 What a mess!


----------



## skislope15

shoegal said:
			
		

> I know and before issuing this TRO.



They put the temporary restraining order in place right away for the safety of the child. I've seen too many instances on the news where things were reported about abuse to kids and before they acted the parent killed the child. I guess I need to stop watching the Detroit news so much but I'm sure he was told that it wAs just a formality


----------



## Sassys

chinableu said:


> It's not that hard to break your hand when you're in an unexpected fight.
> 
> Not that I would know anything about that.



.


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Ah .. good point *S*; but again .. why would the cops not have requested them before they arrested Gabriel?  Wouldn't it have made sense, especially since they likely know what has transpired (in the courts) as of late between the 2 of them (Halle & Gabriel)?



Cops may not have legal rights to do that at the scene


----------



## shoegal

skislope15 said:
			
		

> They put the temporary restraining order in place right away for the safety of the child. I've seen too many instances on the news where things were reported about abuse to kids and before they acted the parent killed the child. I guess I need to stop watching the Detroit news so much but I'm sure he was told that it wAs just a formality



I get the one against Jim for Halle and Olivier but as long as a third party handles visitation with Nahla he shouldn't have one concerning her. Unless she was somehow threatened. I'm an attorney but don't work with these issues so just interested in knowing what was said to get such a blanket order.


----------



## shoegal

shoegal said:
			
		

> I get the one against Jim for Halle and Olivier but as long as a third party handles visitation with Nahla he shouldn't have one concerning her. Unless she was somehow threatened. I'm an attorney but don't work with these issues so just interested in knowing what was said to get such a blanket order.



And that should be him not Jim....


----------



## limom

shoegal said:


> I get the one against Jim for Halle and Olivier but as long as a third party handles visitation with Nahla he shouldn't have one concerning her. Unless she was somehow threatened. I'm an attorney but don't work with these issues so just interested in knowing what was said to get such a blanket order.



There is more to the case that meets the eyes.
None of the parental parties are new to the legal system and CPS had to get involved.
I agree with the people who are concerned with the child being physically injured but I am biased.


----------



## terebina786

kcf68 said:


> Yeah not parting with my kid.  *I have a feeling she goes to France breaks up with Oliver an then what?  I really think Oliver not gonna last too much longer!*


 
This. How is she so sure this relationship is going to last?  They're not even married yet.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^and didn't he cheat on Kylie with Penelope and others? mh


----------



## skislope15

Yuck! Halle Berry's Fianc Olivier Martinez's Restaurant Under Attack By State Regulators
November 24, 2012 | 8:11pm EST

Full Size Image
By Radar Staff

Olivier Martinez has more to worry about than the swollen hand he got in his fight with Halle Berry's ex-boyfriend, Gabriel Aubry.

The French actor is part owner of the Miami restaurant, Villa Azur, that opened last spring with great fanfare.

But a routine state inspection on November 16 recorded so many violations, the very idea of eating there might make you sick.

PHOTOS: Sexy Stars Who Have Been Arrested 

Inspectors found 13 violations marked critical or likely to directly contribute to food contamination and illness, according to the website of the states Department of Business and Professional Regulations, reports The Miami Herald.

Another seven violations were deemed noncritical.

PHOTOS: Halle Berry Is Stunning In Skintight Leather Dress

Among the critical violations, says The Herald's Gossip Extra: fish served raw without having undergone parasite destruction; food thawing in standing water; cutting boards on the floor; food stored on the floor; and staff handling ready-to-eat food without gloves.

As RadarOnline.com reported, Olivier and Aubry got into a brutal brawl at Halle's home on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She will not stop until Gabriel is completely removed from his daughter's life. I feel so bad for Nahla. I hope that beautiful little girl can survive her childhood emotionally healthy.


----------



## Swanky

Oh for pete's sake! When I saw/heard "police escort" to a freakin' kid's concert I wasn't picturing *FOUR*!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh for pete's sake! When I saw/heard "police escort" to a freakin' kid's concert I wasn't picturing *FOUR*!
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/25/article-0-162F7097000005DC-315_634x337.jpg




Well, I am glad that as a tax payer, she is getting her money worth
LA is truly a strange town.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh for pete's sake! When I saw/heard "police escort" to a freakin' kid's concert I wasn't picturing *FOUR*



and if Halle were really distraught over the fight and/or concerned for Nahla's safety, she could have just stayed home.  I don't know too many people who think attending a concert within 24 hours of a highly stressful, possibly traumatic event to be a priority. 

this sort of fanfare just makes me believe she loves the show of it all. the more theatrics, the better.


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh for pete's sake! When I saw/heard "police escort" to a freakin' kid's concert I wasn't picturing *FOUR*!
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/25/article-0-162F7097000005DC-315_634x337.jpg



This foolishness would never happen in NYC SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> and if Halle were really distraught over the fight and/or concerned for Nahla's safety, she could have just stayed home.  I don't know too many people who think attending a concert within 24 hours of a highly stressful, possibly traumatic event to be a priority.
> 
> this sort of fanfare just makes me believe she loves the show of it all. the more theatrics, the better.



It's Hollywood!  You can't just stay at home!  People need to see you in pain and distraught!  **total sarcasm**

Halle knows exactly what she's doing. From photographs is seems as though she lives on a street that is accessible to the public. For someone that has SOOOOOO many issues and concerns with the paparazzi, it would seem to me that she'd want to live in a gated community.


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> She sure can pick 'em. So, basically, "I don't like you anymore. I want to replace you...". But, he is the child's father. LOOK before you SLEEP! I think she is trying to do to him what her father did to her. And, we see what that created...


Worth repeating!


limom said:


> I think she is trying to protect her daughter.
> But yeah, she picked up a punk to start with.


Why is he a punk?  I read he was in foster care, but perhaps that is the reason he is fighting to be in his daughter's life... he doesn't want N to _not_ have a daddy growing up, like perhaps he didn't  have a father while he was growing up.

That's the opposite of punk...


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Worth repeating!
> 
> Why is he a punk?  I read he was in foster care, but perhaps that is the reason he is fighting to be in his daughter's life... he doesn't want N to _not_ have a daddy growing up, like perhaps he didn't  have a father while he was growing up.
> 
> That's the opposite of punk...



A punk in the sense that he does not know how to keep his emotion in check.
I feel for him as well as I suspect that both Halle and Gabriel are projecting big time.
If they keep going, Nahla will end up in foster care.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh for pete's sake! When I saw/heard "police escort" to a freakin' kid's concert I wasn't picturing *FOUR*!


Who pays for that?  That isn't private security, which she can easily afford... do the CA tax payers pay?  Holy sh*t, if they do.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Halle has an end game in sight, ie the complete removal of Gabriel from her life and as others have said, Olivier is no hot prize.  His track record with women is less than stellar.

Gabriel seems to have maintained his dignity during most of this, so I'd really be interested to get a non-biased account of what was really said (yes, I know, dream on) before Olivier and Gabriel got into the brawl. 

I hope it doesn't work against Gabriel, because Halle is going to exploit the incident for all it's worth in her bid to take Nahla to France. That said Olivier could be in trouble, professional fighters (even when it's in the past) are normally held to greater account when they are involved in a fight. At least, that's the way it is here. 

I really feel for Nahla in all this. It's a damn hot mess.

I also don't think he's a punk because he can't keep his emotions in check. I think he's done well given how inflammatory Halle has been during this whole thing - several of her accusations about him have been thrown out of court as having no basis.   Everybody has their limits..I think GA may have reached his - it's unfortunate it was in the presence of Nahla.


----------



## michie

With her track record, I'm sure there will be some looks and snickering when this relationship has run it course.


----------



## Nathalya

mundodabolsa said:


> and if Halle were really distraught over the fight and/or concerned for Nahla's safety, she could have just stayed home.  I don't know too many people who think attending a concert within 24 hours of a highly stressful, possibly traumatic event to be a priority.
> 
> *this sort of fanfare just makes me believe she loves the show of it all. the more theatrics, the better*.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> With her track record, I'm sure there will be some looks and snickering when this relationship has run it course.



Halle and Olivier?


----------



## Michele26

When all the drama ends with Gabriel, I predict in a short time her relationship with Oliver will end.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> When all the drama ends with Gabriel, I predict in a short time her relationship with Oliver will end.



God don't like ugly...


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Who pays for that?  That isn't private security, which she can easily afford... do the CA tax payers pay?  Holy sh*t, if they do.



NO KIDDING!!  I'm not payin' for that ISH when I move out there .. NFW!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh for pete's sake! When I saw/heard "police escort" to a freakin' kid's concert I wasn't picturing *FOUR*!





Jayne1 said:


> Who pays for that?  That isn't private security, which she can easily afford... do the CA tax payers pay?  Holy sh*t, if they do.



You can pay the police department for these kinds of things, at least that was the case when I lived there. They bring in off duty officers for this, and you pay the bill, and it is not cheap, you are renting the officers, the cars or motorcycles (or horses), they are on overtime, etc. I am not sure it is still the case but that is how it is for special events like this (Halle = special ).

Parades, funerals, other kinds of things where police escorts are needed but it is not a civic matter.


----------



## Swanky

4 is just overkill IMO.  A bodyguard on the downlow isn't better? smh


----------



## DC-Cutie

4 is certainly overkill.  It actually draws more attention.


----------



## CobaltBlu

i think that was the point, no? 
To make is seem they were terrified of the guy....


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:


> i think that was the point, no?
> To make is seem they were terrified of the guy....



What I call doing the absolute most!


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> NO KIDDING!!  I'm not payin' for that ISH when I move out there .. NFW!!!



Yes you will... And she won't be the only one...


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Yes you will... And she won't be the only one...



California is not cheap


----------



## brownsugarplum

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 4 is just overkill IMO.  A bodyguard on the downlow isn't better? smh



From the pictures i saw on the daily mail, she also had a bodyguard there who got into the car. I'm sure that would have been enough without the police parade but not for Halle.


----------



## Ejm1059

Sassys said:


> This foolishness would never happen in NYC SMH



IKR!? Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## addisonshopper

Didn't Gabriel get is a$$ beat. I'm sure he won't be back for a second a$$ whipping. 
With this over kill it is surely clear what her actions are.


----------



## michie

limom said:
			
		

> Halle and Olivier?



Yep. I don't see this lasting. At. All.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

limom said:


> I don't like the fact that someone outed the child supposed disability but I also recognized that sometimes hiding is not the best solution.
> It is not a shame to be on the Spectrum but the so called mother who contacted SR had no right to SELL that story. That is simply wrong.



I agree.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:
			
		

> Yes you will... And she won't be the only one...



Hmmm - may need to re-think the move. Maybe I should just spend the winter months out there?!?!


----------



## Ladybug09

shoegal said:
			
		

> Well said!


+2




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I'm not even gonna touch the autism speculation. Nope, not gonna do it.
> 
> It's bad enough when you have parents like John travolta claiming their child wasn't autistic, then after he died changed their tune to 'yes, he was autistic. But...."


Actually they never said he was autistic. They came up with some other disease that they said he had but it was very obvious that he was autistic and on a severe scale too.




			
				limom said:
			
		

> Being on the spectrum is not something to hide in 2012.
> So I find this rumor far reached.




And yet many people still deny autism. Not everyone is the setting of mental disabilities are in capabilities even a present day. They don't want to "label" their children.



			
				shoegal said:
			
		

> His interactions can be with Halle and Nahla, not with Gabriel. He's a fiancé, not husband so he has no standing, legal or otherwise to make decisions for Nahla. And at this point it's still an IF they get married. The only way that will change is if they marry and Gabriel allows adoption - which I'm sure he won't. He can love her and that's great but as I've said before, he knows things are already tense, so unless his plan was to provoke this, the mature thing to do was to keep his mouth shut. Nahla was home so the conversation seems unnecessary.


Agreed.




			
				Ms Kiah said:
			
		

> She will not stop until Gabriel is completely removed from his daughter's life. I feel so bad for Nahla. I hope that beautiful little girl can survive her childhood emotionally healthy.



Agreed




			
				Michele26 said:
			
		

> When all the drama ends with Gabriel, I predict in a short time her relationship with Oliver will end.



I too agree with this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Actually they never said he was autistic. They came up with some other disease that they said he had but it was very obvious that he was autistic and on a severe scale too..



Kelly Preston was on some shows last week and said their son was autistic and had Kawasaki disease.


----------



## Nat

Downcast Halle Berry shows the strain as she 'plans to fight for permanent restraining order' against Gabriel Aubry

The strain of the extraordinary Thanksgiving brawl between her fiancé and the father of her child is starting to show on Halle Berry.
The downcast actress looked exhausted and annoyed as she emerged from her home on Sunday. Hiding beneath her hat and sunglasses, grim-faced Halle didn't exchange a word with Olivier Martinez, who was with her.

Olivier and her ex-lover Gabriel Aubry were both hospitalised following a brutal fist fight on Thankgiving morning.
In the wake of the fight French-Canadian model Aubry was charged with battery, and an emergency restraining order banned him from coming within 100 yards of Halle, Martinez or his four-year-old daughter Nahla.
The emergency protective order is due to be lifted on Tuesday, but TMZ have reported that the Monster's Ball actress plans to 'rush' a permanent order through. The website also report that this is going to happen 'early next week.'

On Friday, Halle resumed her everyday life and took her daughter to see a live performance of TV favourite Yo Gabba Gabba in Hollywood, but took four police guards on motorcycles with her for the outing. 
If the request is granted by the court, this means Gabriel will not be allowed near his daughter for an undetermined period of time.
A source told the website: 'If Gabriel can't control himself enough to protect Nahla from emotional trauma, it's too risky for him to be around the child, Halle, or her fiance.'






Somber pair: A grim-looking Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez were spotted arriving at their home in Malibu, California, on Sunday. 
The Thanksgiving brawl drama is clearly taking its toll





Grim: Olivier Marinez also looks strained. His girlfriend Halle Berry wants to get a permanent restraining order against her ex 
Gabriel Aubry after he got into a fist fight with her current fiance Martinez on Thanksgiving














http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ermanent-restraining-order-Gabriel-Aubry.html


----------



## chinableu

I'm hoping they break up soon.

Olivier, call me!

:giggles:

I've had a mad crush on him for years and his shelf life is about done.


----------



## Nat

chinableu said:


> I'm hoping they break up soon.
> 
> Olivier, call me!
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> I've had a mad crush on him for years and his shelf life is about done.



He is so not my type. But that's OK, we won't hold it against you :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

her daughter is autistic? i didn't know that.  i can't care too much about Halle.  i feel sad that she is raising a daughter.  she is no role model


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A fight? two grown men...really. SMDH.


----------



## charmesh

Nat said:


> Downcast Halle Berry shows the strain as she 'plans to fight for permanent restraining order' against Gabriel Aubry
> 
> The strain of the extraordinary Thanksgiving brawl between her fiancé and the father of her child is starting to show on Halle Berry.
> The downcast actress looked exhausted and annoyed as she emerged from her home on Sunday. Hiding beneath her hat and sunglasses, grim-faced Halle didn't exchange a word with Olivier Martinez, who was with her.
> 
> Olivier and her ex-lover Gabriel Aubry were both hospitalised following a brutal fist fight on Thankgiving morning.
> In the wake of the fight French-Canadian model Aubry was charged with battery, and an emergency restraining order banned him from coming within 100 yards of Halle, Martinez or his four-year-old daughter Nahla.
> The emergency protective order is due to be lifted on Tuesday, but TMZ have reported that the Monster's Ball actress plans to 'rush' a permanent order through. The website also report that this is going to happen 'early next week.'
> 
> On Friday, Halle resumed her everyday life and took her daughter to see a live performance of TV favourite Yo Gabba Gabba in Hollywood, but took four police guards on motorcycles with her for the outing.
> If the request is granted by the court, this means Gabriel will not be allowed near his daughter for an undetermined period of time.
> A source told the website: 'If Gabriel can't control himself enough to protect Nahla from emotional trauma, it's too risky for him to be around the child, Halle, or her fiance.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/26/article-2238141-16369F73000005DC-150_634x782.jpg
> Somber pair: A grim-looking Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez were spotted arriving at their home in Malibu, California, on Sunday.
> The Thanksgiving brawl drama is clearly taking its toll
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/26/article-2238141-16369F4B000005DC-779_634x605.jpg
> Grim: Olivier Marinez also looks strained. His girlfriend Halle Berry wants to get a permanent restraining order against her ex
> Gabriel Aubry after he got into a fist fight with her current fiance Martinez on Thanksgiving
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/26/article-2238141-16369F81000005DC-411_306x629.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/26/article-2238141-16369F7B000005DC-854_306x629.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/25/article-0-162F6418000005DC-138_634x843.jpg
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ermanent-restraining-order-Gabriel-Aubry.html



Unless he is a real danger to Nahla Halle won't get a restraining order that includes the baby. In California he will get supervised visits. Halle can get a restraining order for herself, and Olivier will probably have to file for his own.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> God don't like ugly...



and as my grandmother used to say - "he ain't to particular about the pretty either!"



DC-Cutie said:


> 4 is certainly overkill.  It actually draws more attention.



that is what she wanted!!!  she claims she wants to move to france for privacy and to get away from the paps.  she ain't fooling too many people - if she would not call them to let them know where she was then problem solved!  when she can't work them like that over there she will be crossing the pond to get back here. oliver is just another distraction for her.


----------



## Sassys

Memories


----------



## AEGIS

i actually am starting to abhor this woman...like i wanna trip her


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Memories



Pretty is, as pretty does.


----------



## kcf68

You know the person that outed Nalia as being autistic is deeply disturbed.  She may be getting services because she may have a speech delay or other issues other than autism.  My son grabs my face and his dad face in order to get our complete attention and he is clearly not autistic.  My daughter has been in therapy since she was 6 months and we have seen therapists working with children that don't have autism just delays.


----------



## jbweyer

I'm really thinking Halle is bat s&!t crazy. This poor little girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uh, oh.....

"Not only is Gabe dealing with the possibility of losing shared custody of his daughter, Nahla, and possible criminal charges, but the real possibility of being deported back to Canada because of the arrest," a source close to the former model tells RadarOnline.com exclusively. "Gabe is in the United States on a work visa and anytime someone is arrested on child abuse, domestic violence, assault or battery charges the Immigration and Naturalization Services is contacted by law enforcement.


----------



## Belle49

I feel sorry for Gabe and the little girl.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, Gabe. 

I feel the most for Nahla. It's a shame what she's being put through.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Uh, oh.....
> 
> "Not only is Gabe dealing with the possibility of losing shared custody of his daughter, Nahla, and possible criminal charges, but the real possibility of being deported back to Canada because of the arrest," a source close to the former model tells RadarOnline.com exclusively. "Gabe is in the United States on a work visa and anytime someone is arrested on child abuse, domestic violence, assault or battery charges the Immigration and Naturalization Services is contacted by law enforcement.



Wow, seriously this case is too much


----------



## Ejm1059

For one fight he might get deported!? Are you kidding me!? Ugh. This is just too much.


----------



## gre8dane

D*mn Halle!!  She caused Gorgeous Gabe to swing & fight Martinez, now he may not be able to work since his gorgeous face is bruised, she got a restraining order for selfish reasons & now she is going to get him thrown out of the country!!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Kelly Preston was on some shows last week and said their son was autistic and had Kawasaki disease.



That's recent then....cause like I said for the longest they denied....they always mentioned the Kawasaki disease...


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> That's recent then....cause like I said for the longest they denied....they always mentioned the Kawasaki disease...



She went on the Doctors to sell her friends Kirstie Alley weight loss program
You scratch  my back, I scratch your back


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Uh, oh.....
> 
> "Not only is Gabe dealing with the possibility of losing shared custody of his daughter, Nahla, and possible criminal charges, but the real possibility of being deported back to Canada because of the arrest," a source close to the former model tells RadarOnline.com exclusively. "Gabe is in the United States on a work visa and anytime someone is arrested on child abuse, domestic violence, assault or battery charges the Immigration and Naturalization Services is contacted by law enforcement.



OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMN that woman!!! I have no respect for women who come between a father (who we have yet to see is a bad parent) and their child. To many women use kids as property. If Halle is as crazy as we all think, that little girl is going to need a mentally sane parent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> That's recent then....cause like I said for the longest they denied....they always mentioned the Kawasaki disease...



Yeah,,they always said Kawasaki disease and denied autism.  But she was rambling off all kinds of crap instead of just saying "this is my son, I love him regardless of what he has".


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah,,they always said Kawasaki disease and denied autism.  But she was rambling off all kinds of crap instead of just saying "this is my son, I love him regardless of what he has".



Actually, on the Doctors (don't judge) she was called on it and say at first he had Kawasaki, was cured (she stopped using chemical) and then got Autism thru some weird sequence (high fever and something else)
But you are right I never heard her say anything about loving him.
She was too busy selling crap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She went on the Doctors to sell her friends Kirstie Alley weight loss program
> You scratch  my back, I scratch your back



I'm so tired of hearing about that weight loss crap!!  If it works so well, why is Kirstie so large?

Back to Halle....


----------



## brownsugarplum

I love that picture of them as a family. Such a shame. Nahla looks a lot like her daddy. Considering all my friends baby daddies have disappeared, my heart skips when i see her and her daddy.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about that weight loss crap!!  If it works so well, why is Kelly so large?
> 
> Back to Halle....



It was part of the deal: I wanted to sleep with your gay husband and I lost weight and look fabulous because of your Scientology approved bootleg Jenny Craig.

As far as Halle, she is too busy revisiting Loosing Isaiah.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about that weight loss crap!!  *If it works so well, why is Kelly so large*?
> 
> Back to Halle....



Can I get an Amen! Add Kristie Alley since they are BFF's


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Can I get an Amen! Add Kristie Alley since they are BFF's



And it is her product that she developed in a creepy lab.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Can I get an Amen! Add Kristie Alley since they are BFF's



I meant to say Kirstie. Not Kelly.


----------



## Swanky

Can we get back to Halle ?


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can we get back to Halle ?



Sorry
How is the weather in this time of the year in Quebec?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gabriel Aubry has obtained a restraining order against Halle Berry's fiance Olivier Martinez, who busted Gabriel's face during a brutal brawl on Thanksgiving ... and Gabriel's declaration (which includes graphic photos of his injuries) paints a radically different picture of what went down at Halle's on Thursday. 

According to Gabriel's declaration, *the day before Thanksgiving, Gabriel took Nahla to her school play.  Halle and Olivier showed up and Olivier walked up to Gabriel and whispered in his ear in French, "I wish I could beat the s**t out of you right now. You're lucky we're in a school right now. We're going to take Nahla right now and you're not going to follow us."*

The next day, Gabriel says he took Nahla to Halle's at around 10 AM.  *He says in a completely unusual move, Olivier came out of the front door -- usually the nanny was the go-between.  Gabriel claims Olivier said, "We need to talk." Gabriel says he walked toward his car to close his door when Olivier jumped off the stairs and knocked Gabriel to the ground and started brutally beating him, screaming that Gabriel cost them $3 million to fight the custody war (Halle's failed move to take Nahla to Paris).*

Gabriel says Olivier took his head in his hand and slammed it on the concrete driveway.

According to the declaration, as Olivier assaulted Gabriel he screamed that they were going to move to Paris and Gabriel had better move there too or Olivier would kill him. 

Gabriel claims Olivier then said, "We called the cops," and that when they show up, "you're going to tell them that you're the one who attacked me, or I'm going to kill you."

Gabriel alleges in his declaration that Halle lost her bid to get primary custody with the judge consistently siding with Gabriel for a 50/50 arrangement.

Gabriel's lawyer attached photos of his injuries which are brutal. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2DNJWaogN


----------



## shoegal

This story makes a little more sense to me. It just didn't make sense that he would push him for no reason. Why Halle is allowed to have Olivier around Nahla when he clearly has a temper is surprising as well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ I think the truth is somewhere in the middle of all this BUT I'm willing to lean on Gabriel's side of things. As much of a hot mess as this all is, GA seems to have handled it better out of both sides.

I tend to think he was provoked...maybe HB and OM were looking to create this scenario to get some support for removing GA from Nahla's life.  GA acted hastily and a little foolish..but yeah I think he was provoked into this.

HB and OM are combustible..they both seem to dig drama. I don't see this relationship going the distance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> This story makes a little more sense to me. It just didn't make sense that he would push him for no reason. Why Halle is allowed to have Olivier around Nahla when he clearly has a temper is surprising as well.



Wouldn't it be a strange twist if the judge finds Olivier to be the aggressor and is not allowed to be around Nahla. 

Sounds like he was taunting Gabriel.


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ I think the truth is somewhere in the middle of all this BUT I'm willing to lean on Gabriel's side of things. As much of a hot mess as this all is, GA seems to have handled it better out of both sides.
> 
> I tend to think he was provoked...maybe HB and OM were looking to create this scenario to get some support for removing GA from Nahla's life.  GA acted hastily and a little foolish..but yeah I think he was provoked into this.
> 
> HB and OM are combustible..they both seem to dig drama. I don't see this relationship going the distance.



I guess you did not tune in for Liz and Dick last night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Olivier here in a work visa as well?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> I guess you did not tune in for Liz and Dick last night.



LOL...I was basing it on HB and OM's previous relationships.

I have enough commonsense not to torture myself with LaLohan's crackie speaking voice and denigration of an American icon.  I did hear Aussie Grant Bowler was ok as Richard Burton.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Wouldn't it be a strange twist if the judge finds Olivier to be the aggressor and is not allowed to be around Nahla.
> 
> Sounds like he was taunting Gabriel.


I was hoping for that!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jayne1 said:


> i was hoping for that!



+1


----------



## chicaloca

Boy is this a hot mess. Like someone else said the truth is somewhere in the middle. I'm not buying that Gabe was a silent victim of a beatdown. He probably fought back or mouthed off too. Was Olivier really that talkative? Looks like his fists did most of the talking. Why would he take time to outline his motives and intent? Seems it would be better just to stage the fight then call the cops.

I'm sure Gabe's attorney wisely advised him to file that restraining order so it becomes more of a he-said-he-said.

At this point I think Nahla should be removed from both of their custody because it would be better than constant tension and CPS visits. Losing custody would force Gabe and Halle to make different decisions and be more willing to compromise. Partial custody with compromise is better than no custody at all.

I posed the question earlier about Gabriel's citizenship but if it's true that Gabriel is not even a U.S. citizen I don't understand how a judge can limit Halle's residence to LA when Gabe is there on only a work visa.


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LOL...I was basing it on HB and OM's previous relationships.
> 
> I have enough commonsense not to torture myself with LaLohan's crackie speaking voice and denigration of an American icon.  I did hear Aussie Grant Bowler was ok as Richard Burton.



It is an experience. This is all I can say

Back to OM and HB,  I wonder if this will actually be a long relationship.
He stayed quite a while with Kellie Minogue and Halle might be ok with his indiscretion.


----------



## chinableu

I'm not buying Gabriel's story either.

The truth is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> I'm not buying Gabriel's story either.
> 
> The truth is somewhere in the middle.



Me neither and this is turning unreal.
Watch that Nahla is placed in Foster Care.


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> Me neither and this is turning unreal.
> Watch that Nahla is placed in Foster Care.



It's looking like she's gonna be placed somewhere.

Apparently, CPS will be investigating.  Whatever that means.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> It is an experience. This is all I can say
> 
> Back to OM and HB,  I wonder if this will actually be a long relationship.
> He stayed quite a while with Kellie Minogue and Halle might be ok with his indiscretion.



Girl..., as an Aussie, I have to correct you, the pop tartlet's name is _Kylie _Minogue 

And sure he stayed with Kylie for a while but there were rumours of indiscretion on his part for the length of the relationship. (article below is about Olivier and Angelina Jolie). I think Halle would go bats**t crazy on his azz if she suspected indiscretion, especially with how sensitive things are at the moment.

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/07/29/1059244618633.html


----------



## carvedwords

After seeing these photos... How in the world is it OK for Nahla to be around Olivier when he made GA look like this?  This was more than just self defense!


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm leaning heavily towards Gabe's side of the story. Look at his hands. Nothing. Had he physically started the fight, you'd see something, like the marks and bruises you can see on Olivier's hands... 
Either way, this ish CRAY.


----------



## Jayne1

Doesn't Halle have a nice mother?  I got the feeling she wasn't nuts like her daughter...

Can the child be placed with the grandmother or is that picking sides and not allowed?


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Girl..., as an Aussie, I have to correct you, the pop tartlet's name is _Kylie _Minogue
> 
> And sure he stayed with Kylie for a while but there were rumours of indiscretion on his part for the length of the relationship. (article below is about Olivier and Angelina Jolie). I think Halle would go bats**t crazy on his azz if she suspected indiscretion, especially with how sensitive things are at the moment.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/07/29/1059244618633.html



Thanks, I got confused with the Minogue
As far as Olivier, he is older and therefore have less options
But he is still quite a player. 
I don't believe he would stop for Halle, it is in his genes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

carvedwords said:


> After seeing these photos... How in the world is it OK for Nahla to be around Olivier when he made GA look like this?  This was more than just self defense!





YSoLovely said:


> I'm leaning heavily towards Gabe's side of the story. Look at his hands. Nothing. Had he physically started the fight, you'd see something, like the marks and bruises you can see on Olivier's hands...
> Either way, this ish CRAY.



This, to both. 

Olivier has more of a problem, with him being a professional fighter in the past. I asked before...but here in Australia professional fighters get into trouble if they are believed to have shown brutal force in a scuffle. Point being that they are trained in the art of fighting, know exactly how to inflict the most damage. I have no idea if this is true in the US....anyone?


----------



## DC-Cutie

There are some rules regarding being a professional fighter/boxer, but he's not considered professional.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DC-Cutie said:


> There are some rules regarding being a professional fighter/boxer, but he's not considered professional.



Thanks for clarifying DC.  Could his experience as a fighter be brought up in any legal proceedings though?


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> There are some rules regarding being a professional fighter/boxer, but he's not considered professional.



To get back to your question regarding Olivier's visa, I also wondered about his status.
Could he have to leave the US as well?


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for clarifying DC.  Could his experience as a fighter be brought up in any legal proceedings though?



I'm not sure.


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> Wouldn't it be a strange twist if the judge finds Olivier to be the aggressor and is not allowed to be around Nahla.
> 
> Sounds like he was taunting Gabriel.



Isn't there video from Halle's security system. I hope the police got it before it gets erased, because they're all crazy


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Doesn't Halle have a nice mother?  I got the feeling she wasn't nuts like her daughter...
> 
> Can the child be placed with the grandmother or is that picking sides and not allowed?



I don't believe she lives in LA, think she is in Cleveland


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I don't believe she lives in LA, think she is in Cleveland



She also has a sister there as well.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Olivier walked up to Gabriel and whispered in his ear in French, *"I wish I could beat the s**t out of you right now. You're lucky we're in a school right now. We're going to take Nahla right now and you're not going to follow us*."
> 
> *they were going to move to Paris and Gabriel had better move there too or Olivier would kill him. *



If these words were actually spoken, they sound so so juvenile!  They should be embarrassed by all of this behavior.  $3 million so far??  And how is Halle & Olivier going to change the outcome of a judge's decision ref her & Nahla moving to France?  That has already been decided.

I'm truly hoping there is video the prove or dispel someone's statement.  Poor Nahla!



Jayne1 said:


> Doesn't *Halle have a nice mother*?  I got the feeling she wasn't nuts like her daughter...
> 
> Can the child be placed with the grandmother or is that picking sides and not allowed?



Good questions.  When it comes to irrational custody cases, I always wonder where the mom/dad's 'voice of reason' is, a grandparent to the child or the unreasonable parent's BFF.  I've wondered this in Halle's case, is there noone in her life telling her to cut it out with Nahla & her dad?  

Halle's mom was abused by Halle's father (thus the start of Halle's issues with men), but there is no telling if her mom has learned from her own past enough to advise Halle.  My mom would have NO problem calling CPS/police on any of us if anything is remotely suspect with the grandkids.  Call first & ask questions later.


----------



## Swanky

Wow. . . 

Although my gut believes gabriel to be the more mentally capable parent, I do find his story to be embellished perhaps?  I almost feel like his recount is probably slanting more towards truth than Halle's but the truth lies in the middle.
I did read that he was in the driveway when Olivier approached him, so I believe this part of his story.  I also can imagine Olivier raging over the $$ lost, but that was Halle's fault.
If Olivier DID come up behind him, I can also understand if Gabriel pushed him or tried to swing first out of reaction to hearing him behind him.
But yeah . . . those are not self-defense wounds on Olivier or Gabe's face.
And Olivier should've stayed AWAY like he normally does.  Obviously Gabriel is not the only one to blame here.  This couple is threatening and trying to take away his baby!!


----------



## gre8dane

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This couple is threatening and trying to take away his baby!!



Until Thursday when he and/or Olivier messed everything up, they were only threats, empty threats.  Gabriel has been fighting Halle every step of the way (as he should) and, although the journey is unnecessarily difficult due to Halle's antics or justified accusations (who knows...), things were working out in his favor.  

Halle & Olivier can threaten all they want, but the courts have decided & will continue to decide as he attempts to match Halle every step of the way.  It's too bad Gabriel did not ask for a neutral pick up/drop off point for Nahla after the first accusation of anger issues with him.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wow. . .
> 
> Although my gut believes gabriel to be the more mentally capable parent, I do find his story to be embellished perhaps?  I almost feel like his recount is probably slanting more towards truth than Halle's but the truth lies in the middle.
> I did read that he was in the driveway when Olivier approached him, so I believe this part of his story.  I also can imagine Olivier raging over the $$ lost, but that was Halle's fault.
> If Olivier DID come up behind him, I can also understand if Gabriel pushed him or tried to swing first out of reaction to hearing him behind him.
> But yeah . . . those are not self-defense wounds on Olivier or Gabe's face.
> And Olivier should've stayed AWAY like he normally does.  Obviously Gabriel is not the only one to blame here.  This couple is threatening and trying to take away his baby!!



$3million? And it isn't olivier's money. It's Halle's. Olivier needs to stay in his place. Makes me wonder if he's with Halle because of the money, like a European Eddie Cibrian.


----------



## Michele26

If the court takes temporary custody of Nahla it will force Halle to accept she's not going to get her way, and she has to get along with Gabriel.

I feel so sorry for that little girl.


----------



## chinableu

charmesh said:


> $3million? And it isn't olivier's money. It's Halle's. Olivier needs to stay in his place. Makes me wonder if he's with Halle because of the money, like a European Eddie Cibrian.



He's got his own money.  He's been a very successful actor, both in America and also France.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This statement stuck out:
*...screaming that Gabriel cost them $3 million to fight the custody war (Halle's failed move to take Nahla to Paris).*

Them?  Shouldn't cost THEM a thing, the custody battle is Halle's issue.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . . . but realistically, they are engaged.  And if DH and I were engaged he'd feel like things are "we" too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree. . . . but realistically, they are engaged.  And if DH and I were engaged he'd feel like things are "we" too.



You can 'feel' like a 'we' all day long. But when you're not the parent and you're participating in a custody battle, you're not doing the situation any justice. (Speaking in General 'you' terms)

One of the attorneys I worked with would tell his clients, "if you're in a new relationship, great. But for the sake of the ongoing case fight this as if you're a single parent". Because, lets say you break-up, the non-parent in some cases will try to sue for his/her money they out in to help cover your legal costs. It's a nice gesture I guess.  But could come back to bite you in the rear. 

And don't even get me started on couples that help pay child support: you didn't help make 'em, did you? Nope. 

Damn!  I miss sitting in on mediations!


----------



## CeeJay

charmesh said:
			
		

> $3million? And it isn't olivier's money. It's Halle's. Olivier needs to stay in his place. Makes me wonder if he's with Halle because of the money, like a European Eddie Cibrian.



I couldn't agree more; that's why I previously asked what "projects" he's had as of late!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

When I think Eddie Cibrian, I think cheesy lifetime movies. Is that what Olivier is considered in Europe?


----------



## shoegal

This messy situation is exactly why family law was not for me. My first and only case was paternity. Long story shirt, I hate stupid. Anyway, the fight as a single parent is great advice for many reasons - child support, custody and alimony. For every argument for that "we" I can rebut it. Unless Olivier's income is part of what child support is, and I know it's not, he needs to grin and bear it.


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> When I think Eddie Cibrian, I think cheesy lifetime movies. Is that what Olivier is considered in Europe?



I don't think so. I was thinking more of a stupid, slightly crazy gold man with a richer super crazy woman.


----------



## charmesh

CeeJay said:


> I couldn't agree more; that's why I previously asked what "projects" he's had as of late!!!!



A restaurant that can't meet the health code.


----------



## rubycat

I bet that Olivier has heard so much about that 3 million, it pushed him over the edge.


----------



## terebina786

Wow.. looking at those pictures were brutal.  If I were Halle I'd be scared for my own safety because of his temper.

I wonder what Nahla will think if she sees her daddy that way.


----------



## skislope15

I'm just going to say that Gab is not a small guy he's a model so he's probably fairly tall, his injuries definitely look consistent with his statements that he was attacked without knowing. If someone comes at you after you hit them first you would protect your face, especially if your a model. It sure doesn't look like he got a hand in front of his face at all


----------



## Lapis

I hope GA sues OM for the money he's losing with his face busted like that. 

OM needs to know his place! Halle is egging him on and he's feeding into her crazy but he has no horse in this race as dude the baby mama is boning, if he's helping with her lawyer cost too bad so sad bye bye cash.


----------



## Ejm1059

O.M.G. I have never seen a black eye that bad in my entire life. That is going to take awhile to heal.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not talking legally.  Obviously   And I'm not on Olivier's side. . .  but I can see how a man, who is engaged and in love could feel like it's them against Gabriel instead of being Halle vs Gabriel.  That's all.


DC-Cutie said:


> You can 'feel' like a 'we' all day long. But when you're not the parent and you're participating in a custody battle, you're not doing the situation any justice. (Speaking in General 'you' terms)
> 
> One of the attorneys I worked with would tell his clients, "if you're in a new relationship, great. But for the sake of the ongoing case fight this as if you're a single parent". Because, lets say you break-up, the non-parent in some cases will try to sue for his/her money they out in to help cover your legal costs. It's a nice gesture I guess.  But could come back to bite you in the rear.
> 
> And don't even get me started on couples that help pay child support: you didn't help make 'em, did you? Nope.
> 
> Damn!  I miss sitting in on mediations!


----------



## creighbaby

I think  that ga was the aggressor. His story that was on tmz was just plain ridiculous. Tempers were heated but it makes no sense that om would go after him like that. And, even with his gnarly injuries, Ga was the only one arrested and cops didn't make om leave the residence.


----------



## limom

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1960552
> 
> 
> I'm just going to say that Gab is not a small guy he's a model so he's probably fairly tall, his injuries definitely look consistent with his statements that he was attacked without knowing. If someone comes at you after you hit them first you would protect your face, especially if your a model. It sure doesn't look like he got a hand in front of his face at all



Is this the mug shot?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

creighbaby said:


> I think  that ga was the aggressor. His story that was on tmz was just plain ridiculous. Tempers were heated but it makes no sense that om would go after him like that. And, even with his gnarly injuries, Ga was the only one arrested and cops didn't make om leave the residence.



I'm not buying that. In the aftermath of the breakup, GA has been the one to show restraint, even when Halle was throwing horrendous accusations at him that got thrown out of court because they had no basis.

Something happened, something was said to inflame this situation. Halle is getting desperate - she has tried just about every trick in the book to take Nahla away and she's been getting _nowhere_. Now this.

GA looks to me like a guy who can look after himself but I agree he looks like he was caught off guard by a guy who knows very well how to inflict damage.


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not buying that. In the aftermath of the breakup, GA has been the one to show restraint, even when Halle was throwing horrendous accusations at him that got thrown out of court because they had no basis.
> 
> Something happened, something was said to inflame this situation. Halle is getting desperate - she has tried just about every trick in the book to take Nahla away and she's been getting _nowhere_. Now this.
> 
> GA looks to me like a guy who can look after himself but I agree he looks like he was caught off guard by a guy who knows very well how to inflict damage.



I am not buying that either ones would be that sinister
I think everyone involved in the situation have emotional disposition.


----------



## qudz104

oi... GA looks awful!! all i will say is i hope Nahla ends up ok, regardless of the shenanigans going on in her parents lives.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Halle planned this. She clearly wants Gabriel out of her and Nahlas life. I think it's disgusting that she'll go to such lengths to keep her daughter away from her own father. It sickens me. How selfish can you get? Some kids would die to have a father in their life and some mothers would die to have their baby daddy WANT to be in their childs life. It just enrages me. The sad thing is, i bet she talks so much smack about Gabriel to Nahla. I would not be surprised if him and Nahla have a strained relationship when she's older because Halle brainwashed her into thinking he's evil. He may not be the greatest guy ever, i'm sure he's not but unless he's an actual danger to his child, there is no excuse for him to be shut out of his daughters life. It's just plain wrong.


----------



## labelwhore04

Also, look at Olivers injuries compared to Gabriels. All Oliver had was a broken hand? and Gabriel has his face smashed in. What does that tell you?


----------



## karo

Here are more pics of Gabriel and his injuries if anybody's interested

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-OWN-restraining-order-Olivier-Martinez.html


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

wooow.I have never in my life seen a black eye that was actually black! Look at that ish. Wesley Sniped looks light skinned in comparison. Poor Gabe...

I don't want to jump to conclusions, but putting two and two together: GB looks like he was beat up by 4 ninjas, and Olivier has a broken hand, something people who beat on someone heavily tend to get.

The story GA told the police makes way more sense. As I said earlier, there's  slight diference between moving on and just moving-to France and I'm sure Olivier said the latter to GA and told the police the other.


----------



## karo

^^^^ I agree that GA story makes more sense and he looks like someone who was beaten pretty bad which, judging by how tall he is, would not be that easy unless he was taken by surprise.


----------



## chinableu

creighbaby said:


> I think  that ga was the aggressor. *His story that was on tmz was just plain ridiculous.* Tempers were heated but it makes no sense that om would go after him like that. And, even with his gnarly injuries, Ga was the only one arrested and cops didn't make om leave the residence.



I agree.  His story is so ridiculous that it's actually funny.  

I think he's watched one too many episodes of the Sopranos.


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> Is this the mug shot?



He was the one arrested, wasn't he.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

creighbaby said:


> I think  that ga was the aggressor. His story that was on tmz was just plain ridiculous. Tempers were heated but it makes no sense that om would go after him like that. And, even with his gnarly injuries, Ga was the only one arrested and cops didn't make om leave the residence.



??? but it makes sense that GA would go after OM? And it makes sense that OM doesnt have a scratch on his face and GA looks the way he does?


----------



## chinableu

There was that nanny incident where Gabriel was accused of shoving her.

There was insufficient evidence in regards to that case but it does show a pattern, if true.


----------



## mundodabolsa

creighbaby said:


> I think  that ga was the aggressor. *His story that was on tmz was just plain ridiculous.* Tempers were heated but it makes no sense that om would go after him like that. And, even with his gnarly injuries, Ga was the only one arrested and cops didn't make om leave the residence.





chinableu said:


> I agree.  *His story is so ridiculous that it's actually funny.  *
> 
> I think he's watched one too many episodes of the Sopranos.



oddly enough I think gabriel's story is closer to the truth specifically because it's so ridiculous.  it's way too over the top to be entirely made up.


----------



## bag-princess

this is what alot of us had said - oliver had to come out that house and run his big mouth taunting gabe!!!  he was upset about the court case AND the money it cost "them"!!


*Aubry claims Martinez told him, "You cost us $3 million," while he was punched and kicked him in the driveway of Berry's home. Aubry had gone to the home to allow his daughter to spend Thanksgiving with her mother, the filings state. Aubry claims Martinez threatened to kill him if Aubry didn't move to Paris.*



two reasons i totally believe Gabe - he said oliver was not even supposed to be out there when he brought the child back. it was always the nanny so he was suprised to see him.  which explains number 2 reason i believe him - the reason halle was not out there when all that went down. she did not expect any trouble because neither one of them were supposed to be there when Nahla was returned!   but oliver took it upon himself to confront him pissed off about the money it was costing "them"  -  so he is helping to pay for the millions in court costs/fees????


----------



## shoegal

Just read that Halle called 911 saying her fiancé was being assaulted. Olivier made a citizens arrest - his residence. The police booked on suspicion of battery and went back at Gabriel's request for tapes from cameras. The cameras had been repositioned so no film of driveway. So much for her being concerned about safety - why no camera on spot where your daughter is for all custody exchanges?


----------



## bag-princess

shoegal said:


> Just read that Halle called 911 saying her fiancé was being assaulted. Olivier made a citizens arrest - his residence. The police booked on suspicion of battery and went back at Gabriel's request for tapes from cameras. *The cameras had been repositioned so no film of driveway. So much for her being concerned about safety* - why no camera on spot where your daughter is for all custody exchanges?



well surprise surprise!!!!  NOT!!

this again was stated here - we are so damn good on the PF!!!!!!

but most of us thought that they would have taken the film out of the camera!  and said it was not recording at the time!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Geez.


----------



## Michele26

_Inside Edition reported that this incident would help Halle in her bid to move to France with Nahla. _That's what she wanted all along.


----------



## skislope15

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2012/11/2...-fight-custody-nahla-court-thanksgiving-fight

Gab is headed to court today to try and have the restraining order lifted so he can see his girl.

I also heard on the today show that his hearing for his charges relating to the fight has been scheduled for the end of next month...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> _Inside Edition reported that this incident would help Halle in her bid to move to France with Nahla. _That's what she wanted all along.



Yes and no. A judge may look at the aftermath of Gabriel's face and think he's hot tempered, not permitting nahla to be in the same home and definitely not able to move out of the country.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> Here are more pics of Gabriel and his injuries if anybody's interested
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-OWN-restraining-order-Olivier-Martinez.html


----------



## limom

^^
I hate seeing so many pics of Gabriel, it is not helping his case whatsoever.
How much are those pictures worth?
100 k a pop?

In the meantime, who is thinking of Nahla's best interest?


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Until Thursday when he and/or Olivier messed everything up, they were only threats, empty threats.  Gabriel has been fighting Halle every step of the way (as he should) and, although the journey is unnecessarily difficult due to Halle's antics or justified accusations (who knows...), things were working out in his favor.
> 
> Halle & Olivier can threaten all they want, but the courts have decided & will continue to decide as he attempts to match Halle every step of the way.  It's too bad Gabriel did not ask for a *neutral pick up/drop off point *for Nahla after the first accusation of anger issues with him.



I keep meaning to post and forgetting...but I'm surprised though all this acrimony that the courts have not alread selected the police department as the 'neutral' pick up/drop off zone....obviously the nanny is paid by Halle so there is no neutrality there.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> I keep meaning to post and forgetting...but I'm surprised though all this acrimony that the courts have not alread selected the police department as the 'neutral' pick up/drop off zone....obviously the nanny is paid by Halle so there is no neutrality there.



I think the courts were thriving for normalcy for the sake of the child.
It is no different that Social Workers used as intermediaries.
Unfortunately, given the mentality and maturity levels of the parties involved, it was a big fail.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The pics are from the police department, released to the public. Not worth any money. 

I thought at one time the court appointed a middle person, from CPS.


----------



## LADC_chick

This is so ridiculous. Like others have said, the truth about what happened in that driveway is probably somewhere in the middle, but I can't understand why Olivier would come out to the driveway for the hand off. Shouldn't the nanny have been there to receive Nahla?

I used to think that Olivier was so sexy (Unfaithful, anyone?), but this latest thing with him is turning me off of him.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> *You can 'feel' like a 'we' all day long. But when you're not the parent and you're participating in a custody battle, you're not doing the situation any justice. (Speaking in General 'you' terms)*
> 
> One of the attorneys I worked with would tell his clients, "if you're in a new relationship, great. But for the sake of the ongoing case fight this as if you're a single parent". Because, lets say you break-up, the non-parent in some cases will try to sue for his/her money they out in to help cover your legal costs. It's a nice gesture I guess.  But could come back to bite you in the rear.
> 
> And don't even get me started on couples that help pay child support: you didn't help make 'em, did you? Nope.
> 
> Damn!  I miss sitting in on mediations!



I never understand why people don't get this and even if you MARRY the individual, you are still the *STEP* Parent...You do/may have involvement in the child's life, but it's still not the same as the biological parent, unless you have adopted/taken to raising that child as your your own via the absence of the bio parent.

My opionion.


Seeing the injuries: Dang!!!!!!! That is just crazy! Nahla can't see her father looking like that and if he misses any custody days as a result of the bruising, he should get them back retroactively....No bruising on his hands, and the fact he has both eyes blackened, it seems like he was caught unawares...if you are protecting yourself, you don't end up that badly beaten...and what's sad is, Why did no one step in to breat up that brutal beating????

Did Olivier have fighting issues when with other partners/Kylie, etc, or is this just something that Halle brings out in him? I wonder what kind of information she feeds into his ears....He may truly think she's in danger based upon what he's telling her...


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> This is so ridiculous. Like others have said, the truth about what happened in that driveway is probably somewhere in the middle, but I can't understand why Olivier would come out to the driveway for the hand off. Shouldn't the nanny have been there to receive Nahla?
> 
> I used to think that Olivier was so sexy (Unfaithful, anyone?), but this latest thing with him is turning me off of him.



Well, I was not a fan before and now he is sounding like a complete moron.


----------



## keodi

YSoLovely said:


> I'm leaning heavily towards Gabe's side of the story. Look at his hands. Nothing. Had he physically started the fight, you'd see something, like the marks and bruises you can see on Olivier's hands...
> Either way, this ish CRAY.


I definitely don't think he was the agressor either..



labelwhore04 said:


> I think Halle planned this. She clearly wants Gabriel out of her and Nahlas life. I think it's disgusting that she'll go to such lengths to keep her daughter away from her own father. It sickens me. How selfish can you get? Some kids would die to have a father in their life and some mothers would die to have their baby daddy WANT to be in their childs life. It just enrages me. The sad thing is, i bet she talks so much smack about Gabriel to Nahla. I would not be surprised if him and Nahla have a strained relationship when she's older because Halle brainwashed her into thinking he's evil. He may not be the greatest guy ever, i'm sure he's not but unless he's an actual danger to his child, there is no excuse for him to be shut out of his daughters life. It's just plain wrong.


I agree, I feel sorry fot he little girl..



LADC_chick said:


> This is so ridiculous. Like others have said, the truth about what happened in that driveway is probably somewhere in the middle, *but I can't understand why Olivier would come out to the driveway for the hand off. Shouldn't the nanny have been there to receive Nahla?*I used to think that Olivier was so sexy (Unfaithful, anyone?), but this latest thing with him is turning me off of him.



My sentiments exactly..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sperm donor isn't looking like a bad option right about now. I've always thought Halle wanted a child, but not an active father.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> Sperm donor isn't looking like a bad option right about now. I've always thought Halle wanted a child, but not an active father.



me too.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Sperm donor isn't looking like a bad option right about now. I've always thought Halle wanted a child, but not an active father.



I don't believe that. She is like Jane Fonda, she loses herself with whomever she is with at the time.
However, she is the best mother that she can be and loves her daughter unconditionally in my mind.


----------



## lostnexposed

DC-Cutie said:


> Sperm donor isn't looking like a bad option right about now. I've always thought Halle wanted a child, but not an active father.



This! Maybe she thought that he was just going to leave after he found out she was pregnant.


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> I don't believe that. *She is like Jane Fonda, she loses* *herself with whomever she is with at the time.*
> However, she is the best mother that she can be and loves her daughter unconditionally in my mind.




This could be said for millions of women.


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Here are more pics of Gabriel and his injuries if anybody's interested
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-OWN-restraining-order-Olivier-Martinez.html



Dear Gawd. That is more than a sucker punch! He waxed the floor with him!


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> This could be said for millions of women.



For sure but that explains why Halle accepts so much at any time.


----------



## gre8dane

Halle _planned_ this??  It's Halle's _fault_??  Tsk tsk.  Halle is given too much credit like she is some Svengali who has control over men.

As if she lured innocent & gorgeous Gabe to give her a baby (despite Nahla being _their_ decision) even though they are not married (it's 2012; married or not, no couple is exempt from drama), then decided to fight him tooth & nail for her child (nothing unique, many women do this, whether justified or not; we can be ruthless when it comes to the kids) and now.... Svengali-Halle made the two grown men in her life fight a brutal fight while she whisked Nahla away with the satisfaction of how it will work in her favor.

Tsk tsk tsk.



chinableu said:


> I agree.  *His story is so ridiculous that it's actually funny.  *
> I think he's watched one too many episodes of the Sopranos.



I don't want to say it is funny, but the whole "killing" part & how Gabe's life will be in danger if he does not move to France as well.....a bit far-fetched.

I feel for him & those bruises!  Size & surprise can play a factor in a fight, but experience will leave some bruises.  No matter who began the fight, Gabe would have come out looking like this anyway.

Given the animosity between everyone, as soon as Olivier threatened him with death, Gabe should have reported it.  Wonder why he didn't.



Ladybug09 said:


> I never understand why people don't get this and even if you MARRY the individual, you are still the *STEP* Parent...You do/may have involvement in the child's life, but it's still not the same as the biological parent, unless you have adopted/taken to raising that child as your your own via the absence of the bio parent.
> 
> My opionion.



Obviously, none of this was about Halle or Nahla or both men would have controlled themselves.  Olivier does have an opinion about this, but to Halle his fiancee only, unless he sees Gabe doing something crazy.  In this instance, I believe it was about the men & their animosity, quite selfish I say.

I can see how people don't get it, some just need to have someone in their life & are not too careful about that someone.  I blame the parent, not the fiancee/step-parent.  The PARENT is the one that controls the say that a step-parent has in a child's life.  Of course, when immaturity & bitterness come into play, drama ensues as exemplified by these 35+ year olds.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> A restaurant that can't meet the health code.


Did anyone else laugh at your wit? 


DC-Cutie said:


> Yes and no. A judge may look at the aftermath of Gabriel's face and think he's hot tempered, not permitting nahla to be in the same home and definitely not able to move out of the country.


The police took closeup pictures of his hands, not just his face and his hands were unmarked.. I hope that helps him in his case too.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone else laugh at your wit?
> 
> *The police took closeup pictures of his hands, not just his face and his hands were unmarked..* I hope that helps him in his case too





well now. this is very interesting!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I really havent kept up to date with any of this drama but why exactly did Halle want to take her child to France? When you have a child with someone you no longer only think about yourself. This is Gabe's child too and it would be unfair to him as the father for her to move across country let alone out of the US all together. Did he do something in the past to her? Has he abused the child? Or is Halle just being selfish because she wants to live in Paris and she doesnt care if her child sees her dad or not?


----------



## chinableu

Well, one things for sure, they both hate each other.

Hopefully, we won't see them all featured on that show "Behind Mansion Walls"


----------



## DC-Cutie

SpeedyJC said:


> I really havent kept up to date with any of this drama but why exactly did Halle want to take her child to France? When you have a child with someone you no longer only think about yourself. This is Gabe's child too and it would be unfair to him as the father for her to move across country let alone out of the US all together. Did he do something in the past to her? Has he abused the child? Or is Halle just being selfish because she wants to live in Paris and she doesnt care if her child sees her dad or not?



She said she wanted to move to France because they have strict paparazzi laws


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> Well, one things for sure, they both hate each other.
> 
> Hopefully, we won't see them all featured on that show "Behind Mansion Walls"



Yep!
My money is on Gabe to snap.
A man can take only so much. 
Halle better remember that those fist could meet her pretty face as well.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> She said she wanted to move to France because they have strict paparazzi laws




Princess Diana and Duchess Katherine royally screwed that case up, though...


Real talk: If you don't wanna deal with the paps in L.A.... don't call them.
Or move to Santa Barbara, OC, San Diego, San Fran... anywhere, but France????


----------



## limom

YSoLovely said:


> Princess Diana and Duchess Katherine royally screwed that case up, though...
> 
> 
> Real talk: If you don't wanna deal with the paps in L.A.... don't call them.
> Or move to Santa Barbara, OC, San Diego, San Fran... anywhere, but France????



Hey!
Miss Turner is left alone, there


----------



## DC-Cutie

UPDATE: A judge has ruled that Gabriel Aubry will be allowed to resume visitation with Nahla, with unspecified precautions in place to protect her safety. Story developing&#8230;

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...er-martinez-custody-daughter-nahla-no-contact


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Princess Diana and Duchess Katherine royally screwed that case up, though...
> 
> 
> Real talk: If you don't wanna deal with the paps in L.A.... don't call them.
> Or move to Santa Barbara, OC, San Diego, San Fran... anywhere, but France????



I guess Halle doesn't see all the paparazzi that followed Rihanna, JLo, mariah, etc. on their recent visits to France.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess Halle doesn't see all the paparazzi that followed Rihanna, JLo, mariah, etc. on their recent visits to France.



Honestly, Halle is not at their levels anymore.
Her last movie flopped.


----------



## terebina786

So then she shouldn't have an issue with the paps in LA either .. That is if she stops calling them.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> UPDATE: A judge has ruled that Gabriel Aubry will be allowed to resume visitation with Nahla, with unspecified precautions in place to protect her safety. Story developing&#8230;
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...er-martinez-custody-daughter-nahla-no-contact




I hope he waits until his face has healed a bit... Nahla doesn't need to see her daddy like that...


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> So then she shouldn't have an issue with the paps in LA either .. *That is if she stops calling them.*






same thing i said a few posts back!!!!


----------



## terebina786

For real though... Are pap shots of celebs doing mundane things like going to a pumpkin patch really worth money? Does anyone care?


----------



## brownsugarplum

Good for Gabriel that he can keep seeing his child.


----------



## afropunkchic

karo said:


> Here are more pics of Gabriel and his injuries if anybody's interested
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-OWN-restraining-order-Olivier-Martinez.html



OMG, the black eyes, the whole right side(his right)on swole.....Olivier had this man looking like the hunchback of notre dame.......



DC-Cutie said:


> *UPDATE: A judge has ruled that Gabriel Aubry will be allowed to resume visitation with Nahla*, with unspecified precautions in place to protect her safety. Story developing
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...er-martinez-custody-daughter-nahla-no-contact



*Good.* *#TEAMNAHLA*


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> UPDATE: A judge has ruled that Gabriel Aubry will be allowed to resume visitation with Nahla, with unspecified precautions in place to protect her safety. Story developing
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...er-martinez-custody-daughter-nahla-no-contact



Yes!


----------



## Ejm1059

Was/is Halle trying to get a restraining order for her, Oliver, and Nahla?


----------



## Placebo2

Why was Aubrey arrested anyway?


----------



## skislope15

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2012/11/2...-court-emergency-protective-order-halle-berry

I think radar had it wrong. Tmz is reporting that the restraining order was not lifted and he still cat have contact with nalia


----------



## FreeSpirit71

TMZ appear to be Team Berry. They may get first photos etc, and the first reports but they rarely get both sides of the story. He gets to see Nahla on Thursday, US time.


----------



## skislope15

I don't think you get your hand fitted for a brace after a fair fight. Either this is some publicity move that I don't understand or this guy was throwing punches with everything he had in him


----------



## limom

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1961684
> 
> 
> I don't think you get your hand fitted for a brace after a fair fight. Either this is some publicity move that I don't understand or this guy was throwing punches with everything he had in him



Did he break his hand?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1961684
> 
> 
> I don't think you get your hand fitted for a brace after a fair fight. Either this is some publicity move that I don't understand or this guy was throwing punches with everything he had in him



This is a BS move. If his hand was really that damaged why was it not strapped and bandaged immediately after the fight? Doctors in the ER would have strapped him _before_ he got a brace like the one he has now. Funny how he's appearing in public with it now, after Aubry has put in his own restraining order. Transparent much?

Why hasn't Halle Berry provided the security tape that Aubry told the police about? Because it doesn't support _her_ case. 

I can smell BS at fifty paces...and I'm smelling it now.


----------



## Ejm1059

You know who we need? Judge freaking Judy. She would set all these people straight in a hot second. I even know what  she would say:

Halle: You chose to have a baby with him so now you deal with it.
Oliver: You are not the child's father! This does not concern you.
Gabriel: Control that temper of yours!

God I love that woman.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is a BS move. If his hand was really that damaged why was it not strapped and bandaged immediately after the fight? Doctors in the ER would have strapped him _before_ he got a brace like the one he has now. Funny how he's appearing in public with it now, after Aubry has put in his own restraining order. Transparent much?
> 
> Why hasn't Halle Berry provided the security tape that Aubry told the police about? Because it doesn't support _her_ case.
> 
> I can smell BS at fifty paces...and I'm smelling it now.



Exactly


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ejm1059 said:


> You know who we need? Judge freaking Judy. She would set all these people straight in a hot second. I even know what  she would say:
> 
> Halle: You chose to have a baby with him so now you deal with it.
> Oliver: You are not the child's father! This does not concern you.
> Gabriel: Control that temper of yours!
> 
> God I love that woman.



^ This. As much as I'm in Gabriel's corner regarding this incident, I think they _all_ need to calm the f**k down and think of Nahla.


----------



## carvedwords

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is a BS move. If his hand was really that damaged why was it not strapped and bandaged immediately after the fight? Doctors in the ER would have strapped him _before_ he got a brace like the one he has now. Funny how he's appearing in public with it now, after Aubry has put in his own restraining order. Transparent much?
> 
> Why hasn't Halle Berry provided the security tape that Aubry told the police about? Because it doesn't support _her_ case.
> 
> I can smell BS at fifty paces...and I'm smelling it now.



Exactly!!!!


----------



## Teemu

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> This is a BS move. If his hand was really that damaged why was it not strapped and bandaged immediately after the fight? Doctors in the ER would have strapped him before he got a brace like the one he has now. Funny how he's appearing in public with it now, after Aubry has put in his own restraining order. Transparent much?
> 
> Why hasn't Halle Berry provided the security tape that Aubry told the police about? Because it doesn't support her case.
> 
> I can smell BS at fifty paces...and I'm smelling it now.



He has a pinky ring on also. I have hurt my hand before, the thumb and pointer finger, but because of swelling in my entire hand I couldnt wear my wedding rings on my ring finger. I find it odd he has a ring of any type on an injured hand.


----------



## AEGIS

This is evidence of Halle's poor acting skills.  This scheme is ridiculous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Were they secretly married????

Halle Berry called French model Gabriel Aubry her beau from 2005 to 2010, but were the pair more than just boyfriend and girlfriend?

According to a recent report from Extra, *the ex-couple may have been secretly married. Aubry referred to Berry as his "ex-wife"* in court papers he filed Monday in order to obtain a restraining order against her current fiancé, French actor Olivier Martinez.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/27/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry_n_2200622.html


----------



## Swanky

GABRIEL AUBRY  Strikes Out in Family Court

Gabriel Aubry took another lump in his war with Halle Berry today ... a judge just rejected his bid to have the restraining order removed ... which means he still can't visit with his daughter Nahla. 

Gabriel had gone back to court today to ask the judge to lift the emergency restraining order that was issued against him on the day he got beat up by Halle's fiance Olivier Martinez. 

Initially, the restraining order was supposed to stay in place until Dec. 3 ... but today, the judge acknowledged there was a clerical error ... and the order can only stay in effect until Thursday Nov. 29. 

The order prohibits Gabriel from going within 100 yards of Nahla, Olivier or Halle. 

Gabriel wanted the order to end TODAY -- but the judge shut him down. 

Now, Halle and Olivier will have to go to court by Thursday if they want to keep Gabriel away from them and Nahla.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2DTZ9XrHR


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I guess Halle doesn't see all the paparazzi that followed Rihanna, JLo, mariah, etc. on their recent visits to France.



Yeah - Hello, anyone heard of the magazine "Paris Match"?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> This is a BS move. If his hand was really that damaged why was it not strapped and bandaged immediately after the fight? Doctors in the ER would have strapped him before he got a brace like the one he has now. Funny how he's appearing in public with it now, after Aubry has put in his own restraining order. Transparent much?
> 
> Why hasn't Halle Berry provided the security tape that Aubry told the police about? Because it doesn't support her case.
> 
> I can smell BS at fifty paces...and I'm smelling it now.



Yup, and did anyone else see the smirking/smiley faces he was giving the paps?!?!  Seriously, after something like this; this ain't no laughing matter!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Ejm1059 said:
			
		

> You know who we need? Judge freaking Judy. She would set all these people straight in a hot second. I even know what  she would say:
> 
> Halle: You chose to have a baby with him so now you deal with it.
> Oliver: You are not the child's father! This does not concern you.
> Gabriel: Control that temper of yours!
> 
> God I love that woman.



I know, right .. too bad she isn't presiding over this case!  She smells the BS w/out any problem!


----------



## skislope15

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2012/11/2...age-surveillance-fight-brawl-olivier-martinez

No footage of the fight as law enforcement advised Halle to turn her cameras towards her fences because of her stalker....

I'm sure they were very aware of this when the fight began and where it began at


----------



## Ladybug09

Ejm1059 said:


> You know who we need? Judge freaking Judy. She would set all these people straight in a hot second. I even know what  she would say:
> 
> Halle: You chose to have a baby with him so now you deal with it.
> Oliver: You are not the child's father! This does not concern you.
> Gabriel: Control that temper of yours!
> 
> *God I love that woman*.



Me too!



DC-Cutie said:


> Were they secretly married????
> 
> Halle Berry called French model Gabriel Aubry her beau from 2005 to 2010, but were the pair more than just boyfriend and girlfriend?
> 
> According to a recent report from Extra, *the ex-couple may have been secretly married. Aubry referred to Berry as his "ex-wife"* in court papers he filed Monday in order to obtain a restraining order against her current fiancé, French actor Olivier Martinez.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/27/halle-berry-gabriel-aubry_n_2200622.html





And the plot thickens...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

CeeJay said:


> Yup, and did anyone else see the smirking/smiley faces he was giving the paps?!?!  Seriously, after something like this; this ain't no laughing matter!!!!!



Olivier has the eyes of a psychopath. Does anybody else see that? It's just this look in his face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

abriel Aubry almost certainly will NOT face criminal prosecution for the violent Thanksgiving Day brawl at Halle Berry's home ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.

Law enforcement sources connected to the case tell us ... the consensus is that the fight was "mutual combat." As such, we're told it's "highly unlikely" charges will be filed.

http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/28/gabriel-aubry-olivier-martinez-brawl-charges-police-mutual-combat/


----------



## skislope15

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> TMZ appear to be Team Berry. They may get first photos etc, and the first reports but they rarely get both sides of the story. He gets to see Nahla on Thursday, US time.



I think radar was wrong this time. Every other media outlet is reporting that the restraining order was not lifted.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/11/how-da-could-help-gabriel-aubry-avoid-criminal-charges

*How The DA Could Help Gabriel Aubry Avoid Criminal Charges!
*






The Los Angeles District Attorney's Office could actually help Gabriel Aubry's defense if he is criminally charged for allegedly assaulting his ex-girlfriend, and baby mama, Halle Berry's fiance, Olivier Martinez, or even avoid criminal charges altogether, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.

When Halle Berry's stalker, Richard Franco, was arrested in 2011, the Academy Award winning actress turned over "extensive surveillance video that showed him jumping over the fence and into her driveway. There were at least five different cameras used and the footage, which has never been publicly shown, is still in possession of the District Attorney's office. At least one of the cameras was positioned inside the driveway in 2011," a source close to the case tells us.

The surveillance video of Halle's stalker could be critical evidence to support Aubry's concern that he allegedly expressed to cops during his arrest in the driveway on Thanksgiving after getting into an altercation with Martinez was going to be destroyed or edited. Reports surfaced on Tuesday night that surveillance video of the fight between Gabe and Olivier didn't exist because Berry had been advised to point the cameras towards the street in order to identify the alleged stalker hopping the privacy wall.

RadarOnline.com was first to report on the existence of the footage, which was captured on Berry's security cameras at her property, and Aubry references it in his application for a restraining order against Martinez, which was granted on Monday.

"I told the officers that [Martinez] was the one who attacked me, and repeatedly told them to get the security tapes from Ms. Berry's security cameras before she and Mr. Martinez deleted them. During the time that I resided with Ms. Berry at the Doheny residence, I observed she had at least three cameras in the driveway, and front door areas and two in the front gate area," the Canadian born model writes in his sworn declaration

Aubry hasn't been formally charged with any crime, but if he is, his famed attorney, Shawn Holley, "will certainly grill Halle Berry on the stand about how, when and why she changed her security cameras. Halle is someone that takes her personal safety very, very seriously given the threats she has had over the years, and the idea that there were no security cameras in the driveway that would have captured the fight is puzzling. Gabe's attorney would absolutely want to review the security video that captured Halle's stalker and this could be very, very helpful to Gabe's case, if charges are filed against him. This could also be the thing that could exonerate Gabe because it's one persons story against anothers, and Gabe didn't have any scratches or marks on his hands. Just look at the injuries Gabe suffered, he had the crap beaten out of him by Olivier. Olivier has wounds to his hands because he hit Gabe," the source says.

Halle, who has been in a brutal custody and child support battle with Aubrey, had wanted to be able to move to France with Nahla, but a court ruled against her.

If Aubry is criminally charged with a misdemeanor, the Los Angeles City Attorney would handle the case.

--------------------


*Gabriel Aubry Wants Criminal Charges Brought Against Olivier Martinez For Brutal Thanksgiving Beat Down
*
Halle Berry's baby daddy, Gabriel Aubry, will be filing a police report against her fiance, Oliver Martinez, after the French actor beat the Canadian model to a pulp on Thanksgiving, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.

"Gabe wants criminal charges brought against Olivier for beating the living daylights out of him on Thanksgiving," a source close to the situation tells Radar. "Gabe can't believe that he was the one arrested when he says he did absolutely nothing to provoke the attack. If you look at the pictures of Gabe's hands after the fight, there isn't one scratch, nor did he suffer any wounds to his hands, as Olivier did. Gabe says he was rendered defenseless because he was knocked to the ground by Olivier's punches. Remember, Olivier's father was a former professional boxer and he has trained for years also."

As previously reported, Aubry was arrested for getting into a vicious fight with Martinez at Halle's house on Thanksgiving as he was dropping off their four year old daughter, Nahla.

According to an application for a restraining order against Martinez that Aubry filed, he repeatedly asked cops to secure security footage before it was destroyed, following the brutal fight he was involved in with Martinez.

RadarOnline.com was first to report on the existence of the footage, which was captured on Berry's security cameras at her property, and Aubry references it in his application for the TRO, which was granted on Monday.

According to the sworn declaration within his application, Gabriel took Nahla to her school play the day before Thanksgiving. Halle and Olivier also went and Aubry alleges that Olivier walked up to him and whispered in French in his ear: "I wish I could beat the s**t out of you right now. You're lucky we're in a school right now. We're going to take Nahla right now and you're not going to follow us."

The following day, Gabriel arrived at Halle&#8217;s home with Nahla around 10 a.m. Gabriel states in his declaration that contrary to their usual arrangement, Olivier was the first to come out of the door &#8211; stating that normally he is met by a nanny. Gabriel then claims in his TRO application that Olivier said: "We need to talk."

Gabriel goes on to allege that he turned his back on Olivier and walked towards his car. Gabriel then claims in the court documents that Olivier jumped off the stairs and knocked him to the ground before brutally beating him.

Gabriel also claims in his sworn declaration that Olivier screamed that he has cost them $3 million in their custody battle. A judge recently determined that Berry wouldn't be allowed to move with Nahla to Paris with Martinez.

Gabriel then claims in the court documents that Olivier took his head in his hands and slammed it on the concrete driveway and raged that the family was going to move to Paris and Gabriel should follow too or Olivier would kill him.

Then, Gabriel claims in his sworn declaration, Olivier said, "We called the cops," and when they arrive, "you&#8217;re going to tell them that you&#8217;re the one who attacked me, or I&#8217;m going to kill you."

Martinez was also taken to the hospital after the fight, and suffered injuries to his hands. On Monday, nearly five days after the fight, Olivier was spotted wearing a brace on his hand.


----------



## Ladybug09

My only concern about the article is that I don't think they should have released the locations of the cameras in the driveway. That should have been redacted out in case any more crazies decide to jump her fence, then they will know exactly where the cameras are.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> My only concern about the article is that I don't think they should have released the locations of the cameras in the driveway. That should have been redacted out in case any more crazies decide to jump her fence, then they will know exactly where the cameras are.



Whoever is crazy enough to stalk, would do anything anyways.
I wonder if there are any thoughts given to the child being kidnapped?


----------



## terebina786

I still don't understand why the police hauled away GA.  If OM made a citizens arrest, he could have done so without all the bashing.. or atleast not bashing _that_ badly.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> I still don't understand why the police hauled away GA.  If OM made a citizens arrest, he could have done so without all the bashing.. or atleast not bashing _that_ badly.



This is very reminiscent of the battles on the playground...


----------



## terebina786

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Olivier has the eyes of a psychopath. Does anybody else see that? It's just this look in his face.



I see it.


----------



## ByeKitty

terebina786 said:


> I see it.



I do too... there's something strange about him


----------



## limom

ByeKitty said:


> I do too... there's something strange about him



He is old-school, Macho to the bone.
A new Alain Delon.


----------



## ByeKitty

limom said:


> He is old-school, Macho to the bone.
> A new Alain Delon.


That's not exactly what I mean.. I can't really describe in words what exactly it is, but Delon never looked insane to me, and Olivier does.


----------



## limom

ByeKitty said:


> That's not exactly what I mean.. I can't really describe in words what exactly it is, but Delon never looked insane to me, and Olivier does.



Delon was something else young and old
Maybe he was a better actor?
They have the same rage, imo.
Is Olivier cray-cray too?


----------



## ByeKitty

limom said:


> Delon was something else young and old
> Maybe he was a better actor?
> They have the same rage, imo.
> Is Olivier cray-cray too?



Ha, I believe that... I have heard stories about his rage, too (wasn't he jailed in his late twenties or something?). The interviews I've seen of him are more recent though, and he's now more of a grumpy old man. But he doesn't have "that" look in his eyes. 
And Olivier is in his late fourties - not a spring chicken to me...


----------



## limom

ByeKitty said:


> Ha, I believe that... I have heard stories about his rage, too (wasn't he jailed in his late twenties or something?). The interviews I've seen of him are more recent though, and he's now more of a grumpy old man. But he doesn't have "that" look in his eyes.
> And Olivier is in his late fourties - not a spring chicken to me...



The " Vieux-Beaux" is how I refer to that type of men.


----------



## ByeKitty

limom said:


> The " Vieux-Beaux" is how I refer to that type of men.



Men like Olivier?


----------



## limom

ByeKitty said:


> Men like Olivier?



Yep.


----------



## sdkitty

Seems to me like Halle has developed a hugh sense of entitlement
Gabriel helped her make a beautiful baby and now she wants to have it all her way and to hell with him


----------



## Nat

ByeKitty said:


> That's not exactly what I mean.. I can't really describe in words what exactly it is, *but Delon never looked insane to me*, and Olivier does.



I agree. Alain Delon has always been a very charismatic and charming man, young and old. I can't say the same for Olivier Martinez....he gives me the creeps.


----------



## afropunkchic

Ejm1059 said:


> You know who we need? Judge freaking Judy. She would set all these people straight in a hot second. I even know what  she would say:
> 
> *Halle: You chose to have a baby with him so now you deal with it.
> Oliver: You are not the child's father! This does not concern you.
> Gabriel: Control that temper of yours!*
> 
> God I love that woman.



Exactly, everyone needs to cut all the theatrics and get it together, at least for the child.


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> I agree. Alain Delon has always been a very charismatic and charming man, young and old. I can't say the same for Olivier Martinez....he gives me the creeps.



Hum, must be missing something..
Creepy as sociopathic?


----------



## Nathalya

^ yes!


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> Hum, must be missing something..
> Creepy as sociopathic?



Yeah, I believe so. All the signs are there.


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> Yeah, I believe so. All the signs are there.



Wow. How could Halle and her team miss this altogether?


----------



## AEGIS

how do you make a citizens arrest of a country you are not a citizen of? lmao.


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> Wow. How could Halle and her team miss this altogether?



Maybe her narcissism got in the way?


----------



## Gatorgurl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is a BS move. If his hand was really that damaged why was it not strapped and bandaged immediately after the fight? Doctors in the ER would have strapped him _before_ he got a brace like the one he has now. Funny how he's appearing in public with it now, after Aubry has put in his own restraining order. Transparent much?
> 
> Why hasn't Halle Berry provided the security tape that Aubry told the police about? Because it doesn't support _her_ case.
> 
> I can smell BS at fifty paces...and I'm smelling it now.



Hey Free! Is that a ring on his pinky finger? If so, then you know this is BS. If your hand is swollen and broken, the first thing they would do in the ER is cut off or take of the rings in order to aid in circulation and healing. So, your BS meter is working great.


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> how do you make a citizens arrest of a country you are not a citizen of? lmao.



LOL that too.

Yeah that's what he looks like to me too... A sociopath, no remorse for any of his actions.


----------



## qudz104

AEGIS said:
			
		

> how do you make a citizens arrest of a country you are not a citizen of? lmao.



Lolol!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> how do you make a citizens arrest of a country you are not a citizen of? lmao.



lol!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gatorgurl said:


> Hey Free! Is that a ring on his pinky finger? If so, then you know this is BS. If your hand is swollen and broken, the first thing they would do in the ER is cut off or take of the rings in order to aid in circulation and healing. So, your BS meter is working great.



Hey GG   Yep I think it is. This a mess, non?

Love to love you baby


----------



## chinableu

Gabriel's the one who has been said to have a temper.  I've never read anything in regards to O.M. having had a temper.

I'm just curious how he turns out to be the sociopath yet Gabriel gets a pass.

I get the "he should a stayed in his lane" and stuff.

I, personally, think that Gabriel thought that O.M. wouldn't be much of a threat considering that Gabriel is so much bigger than he is.  

I guess he knows better now.


----------



## terebina786

chinableu said:


> Gabriel's the one who has been said to have a temper.  I've never read anything in regards to O.M. having had a temper.
> 
> *I'm just curious how he turns out to be the sociopath yet Gabriel gets a pass.*
> I get the "he should a stayed in his lane" and stuff.
> 
> I, personally, think that Gabriel thought that O.M. wouldn't be much of a threat considering that Gabriel is so much bigger than he is.
> 
> I guess he knows better now.



Did you see Gabriel's face and hands after? Also, Olivier was taken to the hospital and treated but no brace and now all of a sudden he's wearing one and smirking.  OM could have made the citizen's arrest without completely bashing GA's face in IMO, so the beat down was completely unwarranted.

Also, the reason we know anything of Gabriel's supposed temper is because Halle put it out there.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> how do you make a citizens arrest of a country you are not a citizen of? lmao.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Did you see Gabriel's face and hands after? Also, Olivier was taken to the hospital and treated but no brace and now all of a sudden he's wearing one and smirking.  OM could have made the citizen's arrest without completely bashing GA's face in IMO, so the beat down was completely unwarranted.
> 
> *Also, the reason we know anything of Gabriel's supposed temper is because Halle put it out there.*




boop!!!!
consider the source!!


she could tell me it's raining and i would go look out a window!


----------



## chinableu

terebina786 said:


> Did you see Gabriel's face and hands after? Also, Olivier was taken to the hospital and treated but no brace and now all of a sudden he's wearing one and smirking.  OM could have made the citizen's arrest without completely bashing GA's face in IMO, so the beat down was completely unwarranted.
> 
> Also, the reason we know anything of Gabriel's supposed temper is because Halle put it out there.




I don't think he's smirking.  He always has that expression.


----------



## bag-princess

chinableu said:


> I don't think he's smirking.  *He always has that expression*.



yea.........a smirk!


----------



## YSoLovely

chinableu said:


> I don't think he's smirking.  He always has that expression.





RTL showed a clip of Olivier leaving the hospital... dude wasn't just smirking, he was laughing and joking with the paps about fighting or getting hit or sth along those lines... :weird:


----------



## chinableu

bag-princess said:


> yea.........a smirk!



LOL!

I thought he was just being mysterious.

:giggles:


----------



## limom

YSoLovely said:


> RTL showed a clip of Olivier leaving the hospital... dude wasn't just smirking, he was laughing and joking with the paps about fighting or getting hit or sth along those lines... :weird:



Pure male bravado.


----------



## chinableu

*Halle Berry and babysitter key witnesses in Gabriel Aubry case*

*Witness statements by Halle Berry and the familys babysitter may figure into the determination by city prosecutors on whether to file a criminal charge against Gabriel* Aubry in connection with the fight at Halle Berry's home on Thanksgiving Day, law enforcement personnel familiar with the case said.

Los Angeles police booked Aubry on suspicion of misdemeanor battery in connection with the fight between him and Berry's fiance, Olivier Martinez, at the actress' Hollywood Hills home.

Aubrey said he was the victim of an unprovoked physical attack by Martinez, which he contends was not witnessed in a declaration filed in Los Angeles Superior Court in an unsuccessful attempt to have a judge lift a restraining order that Berry has against him.

*But Berry and the babysitter for her daughter Nahla witnessed Aubry initiate a fight by pushing and shoving Martinez,* according to the law enforcement personnel, who asked not to be named because the investigation was continuing.

*Those witness statements factored into the LAPDs decision to arrest Aubry*. They will also be part of any decision by the Los Angeles city attorney on whether to file charges in the case.  Officials with the Los Angeles city attorneys office said they expect the LAPD to bring them the case sometime next week."

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/11/halle-berry-babysitter-key-witnesses-in-gabriel-aubry-case.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Personally...I find it suspect that a _paid_ employee of Berry is the key witness. Wasn't it out the front of the house? No other witnesses willing to come forward that aren't on the payroll?

Ok then.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

does Halle have neighbours. Neighbours with security cameras. Secutiry cameras that taper some of her property?


----------



## skislope15

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> Personally...I find it suspect that a paid employee of Berry is the key witness. Wasn't it out the front of the house? No other witnesses willing to come forward that aren't on the payroll?
> 
> Ok then.



Is this the same nanny that said he shoved her too?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skislope15 said:


> Is this the same nanny that said he shoved her too?



Not sure but that got thrown out of court.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-01-25/nanny-sues-halle-berry27s-ex/3792822


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is this the same nanny that was the go-between?


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Personally...I find it suspect that a _paid_ employee of Berry is the key witness. Wasn't it out the front of the house? No other witnesses willing to come forward that aren't on the payroll?
> 
> Ok then.



I like to think of nannies as professional. She is hired to care for Nahla.
It is insulting to think that she would lie because she is paid.
Would you say the same about any other professionals?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> I like to think of nannies as professional. She is hired to care for Nahla.
> It is insulting to think that she would lie because she is paid.
> Would you say the same about any other professionals?



She's paid by Halle, so there is always the possibility of her lying to protect her boss. 

It's not unheard of.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> I like to think of nannies as professional. She is hired to care for Nahla.
> It is insulting to think that she would lie because she is paid.
> Would you say the same about any other professionals?



Hey, this is gossip and speculation. Much worse has been said about Olivier Martinez, Gabriel Aubry and Halle Berry on this thread. They are *professional* actors...should I give _them_ a free pass from speculation on any of them lying?

The Nanny is as prone as any other human being to fudging the truth. My point was that why is this the only person willing to come forward. Most reports have stated there were more people there.


----------



## Swanky

IMO, has nothing to do w/ her being a nanny, but more to do w/ loyalty.
Also, wasn't it reported that Halle ran inside and away from scene to protect Nahla?  How could see also "witness" it? :weird:


----------



## chinableu

I guess one would have to believe that everyone is lying but Gabriel.

It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey, this is gossip and speculation. Much worse has been said about Olivier Martinez, Gabriel Aubry and Halle Berry on this thread. They are *professional* actors...should I give _them_ a free pass from speculation on any of them lying?
> 
> The Nanny is as prone as any other human being to fudging the truth. My point was that why is this the only person willing to come forward. Most reports have stated there were more people there.



Absolutely agree with you as far as gossiping.
I guess I must be naive then
I thought they were court mandated reporters  in the state of California.
And as such, there to protect the kid.


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> I guess one would have to believe that everyone is lying but Gabriel.
> 
> It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!



Well, he is named after an angel, after all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not sure it's been noted in any reports, publications etc who exactly the babysitter is, court appointed or otherwise. Anyone?

*Correction*: During the time the incident involving the nanny was being investigated it was _Gabriel _that had to have a court appointed supervisor at his visits with Nahla. That was ended when the charges against him were thrown out.

I think the Nanny was Halle's personal one.


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not sure it's been noted in any reports, publications etc who exactly the babysitter is, court appointed or otherwise. Anyone?
> 
> *Correction*: During the time the incident involving the nanny was being investigated it was _Gabriel _that had to have a court appointed supervisor at his visits with Nahla. That was ended when the charges against him were thrown out.
> 
> I think the Nanny was Halle's personal one.



Some professionals such as teachers are obliged to report child abuse.
Even if they work for someone else(ie private tutoring for example), they have to report anything they see.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She's paid by Halle, so there is always the possibility of her lying to protect her boss.
> 
> It's not unheard of.



ITA!  This isn't surprising at all .. Money talks and BS walks; see it all the time in Financial Services/Investments (especially with all the staff reductions - people will lie to your face even though the truth is known). Do you really think Halle would continue to employ someone that would go against her, even if its the truth?!?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> IMO, has nothing to do w/ her being a nanny, but more to do w/ loyalty.
> Also, wasn't it reported that Halle ran inside and away from scene to protect Nahla?  How could see also "witness" it? :weird:



Yes, amazing .. this "script" has more changes to it than a class Z movie!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> IMO, has nothing to do w/ her being a nanny, but more to do w/ loyalty.
> Also, wasn't it reported that Halle ran inside and away from scene to protect Nahla?  How could see also "witness" it? :weird:




this is what was reported - good question!!!!





limom said:


> I like to think of nannies as professional. She is hired to care for Nahla.
> It is insulting to think that she would lie because she is paid.
> *Would you say the same about any other professionals?[*




if the money was right - oh hell yea!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

chinableu said:


> I guess one would have to believe that everyone is lying but Gabriel.
> 
> It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!




she has been doing everything she can to get rid of the man since she had to do a movie in Africa and he would not let her take Nahla to another country for 6 months!  so he cancelled whatever modeling jobs he had and went with her instead of being seperated from his daughter for half a year. that was the straw that broke for her!  she did not like that at all - and that is when she started all this mess!


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:
			
		

> I like to think of nannies as professional. She is hired to care for Nahla.
> It is insulting to think that she would lie because she is paid.
> Would you say the same about any other professionals?



Oh yes, and let us not forget the Nanny in NYC who stabbed and killed those 2 (Krim) children, and then stabbed herself because the mother of the children caught her in the act. She just pleaded "not guilty" from her hospital bed!!  Amazing how many un-truths come out of desperation.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> how do you make a citizens arrest of a country you are not a citizen of? lmao.



lol


----------



## Swanky

chinableu said:


> I guess one would have to believe that everyone is lying but Gabriel.
> 
> It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!



I think most of us believe the truth lies in the middle 
Everyone tends to slant their story to benefit them the most.

It's my belief that Gabe's story is _closer_ to the truth {with some colorful embellishing!} than Halle's.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ I agree * Swanky*, the sad truth is that the the "incident" happened at HER house, so it's like the odds are stacked up against him no matter what.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

all I can say is Halle can sure pick em.


----------



## Bzemom

Poor child. Baby had parents split, they are always fighting, mom has a stalker, now this big fight. None of these people can be bothered to try to keep some this hushed up, instead it is a huge spectacle forever available on the internet. These people need to grow up and act their age not like hot tempered teenagers, fighting to get their way.


----------



## skislope15

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinez-ex-Gabriel-Aubry.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Her house from the fight has been put up for sale....


----------



## chinableu

skislope15 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinez-ex-Gabriel-Aubry.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> Her house from the fight has been put up for sale....



Apparently, it was listed a few weeks prior to all of this.


----------



## Sternchen

I just saw the photos from after the fight...yikes!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

chinableu said:
			
		

> Apparently, it was listed a few weeks prior to all of this.



Am I the only one that thinks that they were/are going to move to France with Nahla regardless of the judges ruling?

Poor Nahla!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that they were/are going to move to France with Nahla regardless of the judges ruling?
> 
> Poor Nahla!



This!  She was probably going to have 'extended vacations' in France.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I wonder if she is really that delusional and arrogant to think she could defy the judges order. Then what would she do when her relationship with Olivier ends and she wants to come back to the US.

She needs to just grasp the fact that Gabriel wants to be a father to Nahla and accept it. Or else she's going to end up with a child who resents her or lose custody herself.


----------



## bag-princess

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that they were/are going to move to France with Nahla regardless of the judges ruling?
> 
> Poor Nahla!





i would not put it past her!!!  
that would be a big strike against her though.


----------



## pquiles

chinableu said:
			
		

> I guess one would have to believe that everyone is lying but Gabriel.
> 
> It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!



Lol


----------



## ByeKitty

Bzemom said:


> Poor child. Baby had parents split, they are always fighting, mom has a stalker, now this big fight. None of these people can be bothered to try to keep some this hushed up, instead it is a huge spectacle forever available on the internet. These people need to grow up and act their age not like hot tempered teenagers, fighting to get their way.



Someone commented on..I don't remember, I think the daily mail or something, something that I thought was spot-on.. It was along the lines of: "Shame they hate each other more than they love the little girl".
They're such a childish bunch.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Someone commented on..I don't remember, I think the daily mail or something, something that I thought was spot-on.. It was along the lines of: "*Shame they hate each other more than they love the little girl".*
> They're such a childish bunch.


Why do you think Gabriel hates Halle?  Because he wants to be in his child's life?

Halle hates him, that's for sure. OM seems to hate him too. I think that expression applies only to Halle.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Why do you think Gabriel hates Halle?  Because he wants to be in his child's life?
> 
> Halle hates him that's for sure. OM seems to hate him too.





ITA with you.  i don't feel any hate from him - halle is a totally different story.  he has never said she is not a fit parent - or how nahla would not be safe with her when she is the one that says the press makes her life unsafe here!


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Why do you think Gabriel hates Halle?  Because he wants to be in his child's life?
> 
> Halle hates him, that's for sure. OM seems to hate him too. I think that expression applies only to Halle.



And Olivier, too... I can't imagine you could maul someone you don't hate like this. And I'm pretty sure Gabriel resents Olivier for giving Halle the bright idea to move to France. It's a soap opera, and the kid is caught right inbetween, that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw Dr Shill on some TV programme for a moment and he was talking about this case.

He said he knows Halle and she's lovely and that the only resolution is for someone to step up and be the better person, the one that gives in and stops the fighting...

... and I'm thinking, _she's the only one causing all the problems,_ you stupid Dr Shill, you...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

If she moves against the judges orders Gab deserves full physical custody ASAP


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I saw Dr Shill on some TV programme for a moment and he was talking about this case.
> 
> He said he knows Halle and she's lovely and that the only resolution is for someone to step up and be the better person, the one that gives in and stops the fighting...
> 
> ... and I'm thinking, _she's the only one causing all the problems,_ you stupid Dr Shill, you...



Uh, people can be lovely to you when you first meet the, but show their true colors in their personal life. Just like the saying "you don't know a person until you live with them or work for them"


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Uh, people can be lovely to you when you first meet the, but show their true colors in their personal life. Just like the saying "you don't know a person until you live with them or work for them"



Yes and No, he is a trained psychologist so he might have some insights in people's behaviors. He also made a living seizing up Jury as well.
While, He gets on my nerves, I agree with him this child needs a Hero. Where is Grandma?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Yes and *No, he is a trained psychologist *so he might have some insights in people's behaviors. He also made a living seizing up Jury as well.
> While, He gets on my nerves, I agree with him this child needs a Hero. Where is Grandma?


Business minded, rational Hollywood people never attack other Hollywood people.  He may be a trained psychologist, but he has a Hollywood business to run and that comes first for an attention seeking fame whore like Shill.


----------



## Swanky

Shocker, ***** has an opinion!

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...hing-bag-halle-berry-is-always-drama-20122911

*Donald *****: Gabriel Aubry "Became a Punching Bag," Halle Berry Is "Always Drama"
*

 If there's a story in the news, Donald ***** is sure to comment on it.

Just one day after grisly photos of Gabriel Aubry's black eye, bloody hands and bruised face were released, the 66-year-old billionaire weighed in on the Canadian model's Nov. 22 altercation with Olivier Martinez, Halle Berry's French fiance.

"Gabriel Aubry should learn how to fight -- he became a punching bag," ***** tweeted Nov. 28. "Always drama with Halle B!"

(Coincidentally, Martinez comes from a family of boxers. "Boxing is the 'noble art' -- that's the name of the game," the Dark Tide actor told Ocean Drive in October. "It's savage, but with rules, discipline, and a high sense of morality. At times, it seems like society has no morality, so I've always liked boxing because it's hard, it's violent, but it's honest.")

Police were called to Berry's L.A. home on Thanksgiving when her fiance, 46, and her ex-boyfriend, 36, came to blows after Aubry dropped off Nahla, his 4-year-old daughter with the Academy Award winner. Though it's unclear who threw the first punch, a source tells the new issue of Us Weekly (out Friday), the exchange "got out of control."

Both men were sent to the emergency room after police arrived on the scene. Cloud Actress star Berry, 46, obtained a restraining order against Aubry, requiring him to stay 100 yards away from her until Nov. 29. If convicted, Aubry faces up to six months in jail. A hearing is slated for Dec. 13.

Aubry filed his own emergency protective order, in addition to a court appeal asking a judge to lift the restraining order against him; the request was later denied.

The actress, meanwhile, is trying to move past the drama. "She will work this out," a source tells Us of the actress, who has a history of volatile relationships. "All she wants is a normal family life."


----------



## bagnshoofetish

What I don't understand is how they can paint Gabriel as the aggressor.  Unless his method of combat is repeatedly hitting the other guys fists with his face, he was clearly on the receiving end.


----------



## limom

bagnshoofetish said:


> What I don't understand is how they can paint Gabriel as the aggressor.  Unless his method of combat is repeatedly hitting the other guys fists with his face, he was clearly on the receiving end.



One can be the aggressor and sucked at it.
Hopefully, his facial damages are superficial.
His face was his business.


----------



## kcf68

Donald ***** is right for once, Halle B is all drama!  Someone I know knows her and she doesn't paint a pretty picture of her character.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I saw Dr Shill on some TV programme for a moment and he was talking about this case.
> 
> He said he knows Halle and she's lovely and that the only resolution is for someone to step up and be the better person, the one that gives in and stops the fighting...
> 
> ... and I'm thinking, she's the only one causing all the problems, you stupid Dr Shill, you...



Dr. Shill - anyone else know the definition of "shill"?!?  It's - "a person who publicly helps a person or organization without disclosing that he/she has a close relationship with that person/organization". Maybe an appropriate name?!?!  ))


----------



## Sassys

Still looks good to me


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Still looks good to me





oooooooohhh wheeeeeeeee!!!!

lawd have mercy!!!!!

that is one fine *** man to me!!!!   yes - STILL!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bag-princess said:


> oooooooohhh wheeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> lawd have mercy!!!!!
> 
> that is one fine *** man to me!!!!   yes - STILL!!!!



yeah.  too bad he fights like a girl!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

he can get it every damn day of the week and thrice on sundays.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> yeah.  too bad he fights like a girl!



lol. You were not there and don't know what happened. Nothing wrong with being a lover and not a fighter. For all we know, Nahla was watching and he did not want her to see him fighting.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> lol. You were not there and don't know what happened. Nothing wrong with being a lover and not a fighter. For all we know, Nahla was watching and he did not want her to see him fighting.



I'd kiss his boo-boo's....


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> lol. You were not there and don't know what happened. Nothing wrong with being a lover and not a fighter. For all we know, Nahla was watching and he did not want her to see him fighting.



Stretching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But yeah, no need to brown bag that fine looking man.


----------



## Ejm1059

CommeUneEtoile said:


> he can get it every damn day of the week and thrice on sundays.



Holidays, birthdays, all day, every day.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> he can get it every damn day of the week and thrice on sundays.



heeeey!!!!!  there you go!!!!!!





bagnshoofetish said:


> yeah.  too bad he fights like a girl!




as long as he does other things the way a man should - hell - i would fight his battles for him!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd lay him upon my boosum and caress his face ever so softly.....


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> heeeey!!!!!  there you go!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as he does other things the way a man should - hell - i would fight his battles for him!!!!!!




At least, he did not lose his sexy!


----------



## Nathalya

CommeUneEtoile said:


> he can get it every damn day of the week and thrice on sundays.



Hahahhaah


----------



## DC-Cutie

in a way, I hope he's not seeing Nahla at this time.  I couldnt frighten her.  Maybe they talk on the phone.


----------



## bag-princess

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'd kiss his boo-boo's....



i'd drink his dirty bath water!!!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> in a way, I hope he's not seeing Nahla at this time.  I couldnt frighten her.  Maybe they talk on the phone.



Meh, with a little concealer. He can look as good as new.
I think we have volunteer make up artists ready for duty.....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd lay him upon my boosum and caress his face ever so softly.....



 you and your breast  first Beyonce's bodyguard and now Gabriel


----------



## rubycat

The fact that Olivier approached him during the custody transition seems aggressive to me. Hope Gabriel gets the restraining order against O. M. For Nahla.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i'd drink his dirty bath water!!!!



Nah, too far...


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i'd drink his dirty bath water!!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> as long as he does other things the way a man should - hell - i would fight his battles for him!!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>








i forget who my mom said used to say that.  but people - she did not mean dirty nasty water!!!  she meant the water touched by his body!!!!

yea - get me a glass!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Meh, with a little concealer. He can look as good as new.
> I think we have volunteer make up artists ready for duty.....



Bish, his eye is swollen shut!  The makeup artist would have to work a miracle and draw in a fake eye!!!!



Sassys said:


> you and your breast  first Beyonce's bodyguard and now Gabriel



and the thing is, my boobies aren't even that big.  But, I'd wear my best push-up bra and get the party going.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i forget who my mom said used to say that.  but people - she did not mean dirty nasty water!!!  she meant the water touched by his body!!!!
> 
> yea - get me a glass!!!!!



make it a double for me


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Bish, his eye is swollen shut!  The makeup artist would have to work a miracle and draw in a fake eye!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *and the thing is, my boobies aren't even that big.  But, I'd wear my best push-up bra and get the party going.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you would not have a bra on around him!!!!!!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Bish, his eye is swollen shut!  The makeup artist would have to work a miracle and draw in a fake eye!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and the thing is, my boobies aren't even that big.  But, I'd wear my best push-up bra and get the party going.



Girl, I'll be happy to oblige... It is not that bad.....maybe he can play pirate for a day...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd lay him upon my boosum and caress his face ever so softly.....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *and the thing is, my boobies aren't even that big*.  But, I'd wear my best push-up bra and get the party going.



I know, that is why you crack me up  like you have some triple DDD over there


----------



## DC-Cutie

So do guys think they secretly married that's why he's getting $20K per month child support?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

bag-princess said:


> i forget who my mom said used to say that.  but people - she did not mean dirty nasty water!!!  she meant the water touched by his body!!!!
> 
> yea - get me a glass!!!!!



um yeah and that water would have been touched by his ba__s and his azz___ . That's way to Angelina Jolie and Billy Bob Thornton for my taste.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Girl, I'll be happy to oblige... It is not that bad.....maybe he can play pirate for a day...




it's not that bad at all!!!!

hell..........put him behind you. you won't even have to look at that eye or even a patch!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So do guys think they secretly married that's why he's getting $20K per month child support?



Why is he getting money if he does not have sole custody?? That confused the hell out of me. I have never heard of a parent who does not have the child, getting money.


----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> um yeah and that water would have been touched by his ba__s and his azz___ . That's way to Angelina Jolie and Billy Bob Thornton for my taste.



i'd be touching those things any damn way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yes indeed!!!!!  mr gabe would be turned all inside out!!!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> So do guys think they secretly married that's why he's getting $20K per month child support?



Nope. He gets 20k because she is worth $ 70 mil.
Which is totally fine with me, no one cries when it is a women who gets 20k.
Why discriminate?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> it's not that bad at all!!!!
> 
> hell..........put him behind you. you won't even have to look at that eye or even a patch!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why is he getting money if he does not have sole custody?? That confused the hell out of me. I have never heard of a parent who does not have the child, getting money.



could be part of an arrangement.  Maybe they called it child support in the court docs, as to not throw off the public, but it's really alimony.....


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>








that is perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> could be part of an arrangement.  Maybe they called it child support in the court docs, as to not throw off the public, but it's really alimony.....



Highly doubt Halle didn't have a pre-nup. She may be crazy, but she is hardly stupid


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> could be part of an arrangement.  Maybe they called it child support in the court docs, as to not throw off the public, but it's really alimony.....



Palimony is common in California.


----------



## Sassys

Even Mariah wanted some


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Even Mariah wanted some






honey he even made MARTHA drop her plate!!!!!


whenever i saw that commercial i always wondered what he must smell like!!!  because he was poetry in motion!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> honey he even made MARTHA drop her plate!!!!!
> 
> 
> whenever i saw that commercial i always wondered what he must smell like!!!  because he was poetry in motion!



If he wears eternity, I am toast.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> if he wears eternity, i am toast.:d



hello!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michele26

If it's alimony he has to pay taxes, not so if it's child support.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> If he wears eternity, I am toast.



and am i right there with you!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> honey he even made MARTHA drop her plate!!!!!
> 
> 
> whenever i saw that commercial i always wondered what he must smell like!!!  because he was poetry in motion!


^^
chanel bleu


----------



## chicaloca

Honestly, some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.

Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever. Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.

The most interesting aspect of reading about this whole saga is the complete villianization of Halle and the almost sainthood status bestowed upon Gabriel. The points against her have escalated from things she actually did based on the record (i.e. going to court to settle custody matters) to things people imagine she might be doing (paying nannies to file assault charges, orchestrating beatdowns, framing her ex for assault, possibly moving to France despite judges order). Speculation has become the facts for which Halle is being judged and hated.

Meanwhile, according to the record, Gabriel has been required -- by the courts who are privy to all the details--at various times to have supervised visits with Nahla,  to undergo anger management after being accused by a court-appointed nanny who subsequently quit out of fear. Now he has been arrested for assault. The response to all of this has been to claim Gabriel has been  "framed" or set up because there is just no way that this handsome man may possibly have questionable parenting skills, a bad temper or possibly provoked an assault due to jealousy since he looks like such a great father in his paparazzi photos.  

At the end of the day Halle has gone to court with her concerns about Gabriel and their custody situation and abided by whatever judgements were handed down to her. Gabriel has yet to charge in court that Halle has prevented him seeing Nahla, alienated Nahla from him or is a bad parent herself. If any of this were the case I'm sure Gabriel would leak his complaints to Radaronline and we'd know about them.

I believe Halle is a bigger target not just because of her past but because she has moved on with her romantic life. We expect men to rebound quickly after relationships but seem to judge women harshly when they find a different partner aside from their baby daddy. She's accused of trying to "replace" Gabriel but if she is in a serious relationship and engaged, her fiance will be a step-dad to her child. Gabriel is fortunate Halle has not had a revolving door of men and that Olivier has been the only constant male presence besides himself. At some point Gabriel is going to date someone, possibly marry them (or not if he wants to keep his monthly 20K) and consider moving from L.A. He'd better be careful of the limitations he places on Halle because they could haunt him when he finally meets someone else and moves on romantically.


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> chanel bleu



Are you saying that he wears Bleu de Chanel?
If so, yum!


----------



## chinableu

chicaloca said:


> Honestly, some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.
> 
> *Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever.* Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.






THIS!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chicaloca said:


> Honestly, some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.
> 
> Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever. Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.
> 
> The most interesting aspect of reading about this whole saga is the complete villianization of Halle and the almost sainthood status bestowed upon Gabriel. The points against her have escalated from things she actually did based on the record (i.e. going to court to settle custody matters) to things people imagine she might be doing (paying nannies to file assault charges, orchestrating beatdowns, framing her ex for assault, possibly moving to France despite judges order). Speculation has become the facts for which Halle is being judged and hated.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to the record, Gabriel has been required -- by the courts who are privy to all the details--at various times to have supervised visits with Nahla,  to undergo anger management after being accused by a court-appointed nanny who subsequently quit out of fear. Now he has been arrested for assault. The response to all of this has been to claim Gabriel has been  "framed" or set up because there is just no way that this handsome man may possibly have questionable parenting skills, a bad temper or possibly provoked an assault due to jealousy since he looks like such a great father in his paparazzi photos.
> 
> At the end of the day Halle has gone to court with her concerns about Gabriel and their custody situation and abided by whatever judgements were handed down to her. Gabriel has yet to charge in court that Halle has prevented him seeing Nahla, alienated Nahla from him or is a bad parent herself. If any of this were the case I'm sure Gabriel would leak his complaints to Radaronline and we'd know about them.
> 
> I believe Halle is a bigger target not just because of her past but because she has moved on with her romantic life. We expect men to rebound quickly after relationships but seem to judge women harshly when they find a different partner aside from their baby daddy. She's accused of trying to "replace" Gabriel but if she is in a serious relationship and engaged, her fiance will be a step-dad to her child. Gabriel is fortunate Halle has not had a revolving door of men and that Olivier has been the only constant male presence besides himself. At some point Gabriel is going to date someone, possibly marry them (or not if he wants to keep his monthly 20K) and consider moving from L.A. He'd better be careful of the limitations he places on Halle because they could haunt him when he finally meets someone else and moves on romantically.



I think you're putting words into the mouths of a lot of posters. Generalisation is a pet hate of mine and you've just decided to play, what? Halle's saviour? And paint all of us with the same brush? Spare me.

Halle Berry has had no qualms about playing all of this out in the public arena. So, she is equally open to discussion here about her motivations.

It's no secret she's tried every trick in the book to get Nahla away from Gabriel. And nothing has worked. The accusations you speak of? They were thrown out of court. The court appointed supervisor? Only there while those investigations were taking place, and rightly so.  Nothing has been proved against Gabriel.

This comment: _"Speculation has become the facts for which Halle is being judged and hated"_  No. This is a gossip thread where gossip is discussed and speculated on. And people are calling it as they see it. Do you think people can't see the obvious machinations of what she is doing?  She's trying to smear his name.

I think they both (Halle and Gabriel) should take a sip of concrete, harden up and do what is best for Nahla, but in this specific scenario, to me, it looks like Halle and Olivier went one step too far.

And please, save the generalisation.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> Are you saying that he wears Bleu de Chanel?
> If so, yum!


^^
ha,ha! i wish i could say that,from personal experience being up close and personal, that is his scent...sigh, one can always dream


----------



## afropunkchic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Shocker, ***** has an opinion!
> *








Sassys said:


> *Still looks good *to me



Hell yes.


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> Nope. He gets 20k because she is worth $ 70 mil.
> Which is totally fine with me, no one cries when it is a women who gets 20k.
> Why discriminate?



20k isn't that much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Michele26

chinableu said:


> 20k isn't that much in the grand scheme of things.



20k is chump change here.


----------



## chinableu

Michele26 said:


> 20k is chump change here.



Yep.

It's like ice cream money.  Catered in, of course.

LOL!


----------



## Jayne1

chicaloca said:


> Honestly, some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.
> 
> Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever. Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.
> 
> The most interesting aspect of reading about this whole saga is the complete villianization of Halle and the almost sainthood status bestowed upon Gabriel. The points against her have escalated from things she actually did based on the record (i.e. going to court to settle custody matters) to things people imagine she might be doing (paying nannies to file assault charges, orchestrating beatdowns, framing her ex for assault, possibly moving to France despite judges order). Speculation has become the facts for which Halle is being judged and hated.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to the record, Gabriel has been required -- by the courts who are privy to all the details--at various times to have supervised visits with Nahla,  to undergo anger management after being accused by a court-appointed nanny who subsequently quit out of fear. Now he has been arrested for assault. The response to all of this has been to claim Gabriel has been  "framed" or set up because there is just no way that this handsome man may possibly have questionable parenting skills, a bad temper or possibly provoked an assault due to jealousy since he looks like such a great father in his paparazzi photos.
> 
> At the end of the day Halle has gone to court with her concerns about Gabriel and their custody situation and abided by whatever judgements were handed down to her. Gabriel has yet to charge in court that Halle has prevented him seeing Nahla, alienated Nahla from him or is a bad parent herself. If any of this were the case I'm sure Gabriel would leak his complaints to Radaronline and we'd know about them.
> 
> I believe Halle is a bigger target not just because of her past but because she has moved on with her romantic life. We expect men to rebound quickly after relationships but seem to judge women harshly when they find a different partner aside from their baby daddy. She's accused of trying to "replace" Gabriel but if she is in a serious relationship and engaged, her fiance will be a step-dad to her child. Gabriel is fortunate Halle has not had a revolving door of men and that Olivier has been the only constant male presence besides himself. At some point Gabriel is going to date someone, possibly marry them (or not if he wants to keep his monthly 20K) and consider moving from L.A. He'd better be careful of the limitations he places on Halle because they could haunt him when he finally meets someone else and moves on romantically.


Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.



 Yep. Gabriel's 'character' or personality is irrelevant to me. Nobody is saying that he's some wonderful person. I could care less if he's a world class douchebag. I wouldn't care if he cheated on her 20 times. Maybe Halle does have a legitimate reason for hating him so much but that doesn't mean she has ANY right to keep him away from his child. Their old relationship problems have nothing to do with his parenting and role in his daughters life. It's disgusting and incredibly selfish of her.


----------



## littlerock

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.





I am disgusted by her behavior..

Also, if I had to fight tooth & nail to see my child and be a regular part of her life, I'd have a hard time controlling my anger too. Something just tells me that his anger issues stem from having to fight for his natural right to be a father to his lovely little girl.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.





labelwhore04 said:


> Yep. Gabriel's 'character' or personality is irrelevant to me. Nobody is saying that he's some wonderful person. I could care less if he's a world class douchebag. I wouldn't care if he cheated on her 20 times. Maybe Halle does have a legitimate reason for hating him so much but that doesn't mean she has ANY right to keep him away from his child. Their old relationship problems have nothing to do with his parenting and role in his daughters life. It's disgusting and incredibly selfish of her.



Both of these. 100% :okay:


----------



## Michele26

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.




Many of us have been in this thread since this all began and Halle wanted Gabriel out of Nahla's life. He's not going away though.


----------



## afropunkchic

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.



Yup. Absolutely.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> ha,ha! i wish i could say that,from personal experience being up close and personal, that is his scent...sigh, one can always dream




i have that same dream!!!!  




Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.




yea - just because she decided she was through with him after he did his job doesn't mean she should be able to discard him like something on the bottom of her shoe!!!

halle is no big target because she has moved on with her life - please. that is as absurd as saying people are jealous of her and that is why we say what we do.  she is a target because her actions and words are very suspect!!!  she can move on and keep stepping - but she should not try to sever the bond between gabe and his daughter just because she has no use for him anymore.


----------



## polishprincess

i just got in on this thread but i have been sort of following the whole thanksgiving fight thing and honestly i don't know who is at fault as it were but really grown men should behave better and they never should have come to blows.

as far as halle as long as the father isn't any kind of danger to the child i absolutely believe he should be able to see his kid


----------



## Sassys

jayne1 said:


> bottom line -- halle doesn't want gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.





labelwhore04 said:


> Yep. Gabriel's 'character' or personality is irrelevant to me. Nobody is saying that he's some wonderful person. I could care less if he's a world class douchebag. I wouldn't care if he cheated on her 20 times. Maybe halle does have a legitimate reason for hating him so much but that doesn't mean she has any right to keep him away from his child. Their old relationship problems have nothing to do with his parenting and role in his daughters life. It's disgusting and incredibly selfish of her.



thank you!!!


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> Yep. Gabriel's 'character' or personality is irrelevant to me. Nobody is saying that he's some wonderful person. I could care less if he's a world class douchebag. I wouldn't care if he cheated on her 20 times. Maybe Halle does have a legitimate reason for hating him so much but that doesn't mean she has ANY right to keep him away from his child. Their old relationship problems have nothing to do with his parenting and role in his daughters life. It's disgusting and incredibly selfish of her.



Except if the accusations are true, ie he is emotionally and physically abusive.
He had to go for anger management after all.

I don't believe that abusive people should be around 4 years old, even if they happened to be the biological father.
And yes, she has a right to protect her daughter.


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> Except if the accusations are true, ie he is emotionally and physically abusive.
> He had to go for anger management after all.
> 
> I don't believe that abusive people should be around 4 years old, even if they happened to be the biological father.
> And yes, she has a right to protect her daughter.



abusive towards nahla?


----------



## Sassys

chicaloca said:


> Honestly, some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.
> 
> Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever. Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.
> *Nahla is not his child nor his step daughter and he needs to but out* *Just because one woman praises a man, does not make him so great. *
> 
> The most interesting aspect of reading about this whole saga is the complete villianization of Halle and the almost sainthood status bestowed upon Gabriel.
> *Hale has been a nutcase for years, this is fact not opinions*
> The points against her have escalated from things she actually did based on the record (i.e. going to court to settle custody matters) to things people imagine she might be doing (paying nannies to file assault charges, orchestrating beatdowns, framing her ex for assault, possibly moving to France despite judges order). Speculation has become the facts for which Halle is being judged and hated.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to the record, Gabriel has been required -- by the courts who are privy to all the details--at various times to have supervised visits with Nahla,  to undergo anger management after being accused by a court-appointed nanny who subsequently quit out of fear. Now he has been arrested for assault. The response to all of this has been to claim Gabriel has been  "framed" or set up because there is just no way that this handsome man may possibly have questionable parenting skills, a bad temper or possibly provoked an assault *due to jealousy since he looks like such a great father in his paparazzi photos*.
> *Same can be said about Olivier. Just because you see him playing with Nahla on the beach does not mean he is a good guy*
> 
> At the end of the day Halle has gone to court with her concerns about Gabriel and their custody situation and abided by whatever judgements were handed down to her. Gabriel has yet to charge in court that Halle has prevented him seeing Nahla, alienated Nahla from him or is a bad parent herself. If any of this were the case I'm sure Gabriel would leak his complaints to Radaronline and we'd know about them.
> 
> I believe Halle is a bigger target not just because of her past but because she has moved on with her romantic life. We expect men to rebound quickly after relationships but seem to judge women harshly when they find a different partner aside from their baby daddy. She's accused of trying to "replace" Gabriel but if she is in a serious relationship and engaged, her fiance will be a step-dad to her child. Gabriel is fortunate Halle has not had a revolving door of men and that Olivier has been the only constant male presence besides himself. At some point Gabriel is going to date someone, possibly marry them (or not if he wants to keep his monthly 20K) and consider moving from L.A. He'd better be careful of the limitations he places on Halle because they could haunt him when he finally meets someone else and moves on romantically.



Halle was with Gabriel from 2005-2010, she had Nahla in 2008, if he was such a bad guy with a bad temper (something she is very familiar with and can spot in seconds), why would she try so damn hard to have a child with him.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> abusive towards nahla?



Yes, and abusive in general.
If one person is violent in general, I find it hard to believe that they can control their emotions. Period.
Same goes for the other guy.
I am not a big fan of kids exposed to domestic violence.


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> Yes, and abusive in general.
> If one person is violent in general, I find it hard to believe that they can control their emotions. Period.
> Same goes for the other guy.
> I am not a big fan of kids exposed to domestic violence.



I'm skeptical. If he was indeed a danger to his daughter, i'm sure the courts would've intervened by now. They don't play around with things like that. I just think Halle hates him so much and is trying to punish him by trying to take away Nahla(because she knows that infuriates him) and that's exactly what she wants.


----------



## Swanky

Women can push buttons no child could ever touch.  I think he's worn the eff out w/ this battle.  Also, due to the nature of injuries on each dude, my bet is still that he didn't see it coming.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Women can push buttons no child could ever touch.  I think he's worn the eff out w/ this battle.  Also, due to the nature of injuries on each dude, my bet is still that he didn't see it coming.



I don't care what buttons were pushed, nobody has a right to put one hand on anyone.
I do believe that he is worn out as well but have you looked at Halle lately?
She has aged 10 years. It is wearing on everyone involved.
Olivier was already squinty and worn out to start with, but he got to be tired of the crap as well.


----------



## littlerock

limom said:


> Except if the accusations are true, ie he is emotionally and physically abusive.
> *He had to go for anger management after all.
> *
> I don't believe that abusive people should be around 4 years old, even if they happened to be the biological father.
> And yes, she has a right to protect her daughter.



I know first hand of an instance where a guy had to take anger management issues without any proof he had a problem at all. All a woman really needs to do is claim something happened and courts will almost always side with the mom/ woman. This has happened to people I know well. I don't put much stock in the whole monitored visits & anger management thing. Especially here in cali where the Women's word is taken as gospel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She may have "aged 10 years" (I don't see it), but she's still far better looking, IMO than say jennifer Aniston.  On her worst days, other women don't hold a chance on their very best days.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> She may have "aged 10 years" (I don't see it), but she's still far better looking, IMO than say jennifer Aniston.  On her worst days, other women don't hold a chance on their very best days.



The 11 don't lie.
But yes she is gorgeous.


----------



## terebina786

littlerock said:


> I know first hand of an instance where a guy had to take anger management issues without any proof he had a problem at all. All a woman really needs to do is claim something happened and courts will almost always side with the mom/ woman. This has happened to people I know well. I don't put much stock in the whole monitored visits & anger management thing. Especially here in cali where the Women's word is taken as gospel.



RIGHT!

Are these abuse allegations coming from the nanny shoving incident? If so, that case was thrown out.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> I don't care what buttons were pushed, nobody has a right to put one hand on anyone.
> I do believe that he is worn out as well but have you looked at Halle lately?
> She has aged 10 years. It is wearing on everyone involved.
> *Olivier was already squinty and worn out to start with, but he got to be tired of the crap as well.*



lol, true


----------



## gre8dane

chicaloca said:


> Honestly, *some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.*
> Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but *since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever. *Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.
> 
> *The most interesting aspect of reading about this whole saga is the complete villianization of Halle *and the almost *sainthood status bestowed upon Gabriel*. The points against her have escalated from things she actually did based on the record (i.e. going to court to settle custody matters) to things people imagine she might be doing (paying nannies to file assault charges, orchestrating beatdowns, framing her ex for assault, possibly moving to France despite judges order). *Speculation has become the facts for which Halle is being judged and hated*.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to the record, Gabriel has been required -- by the courts who are privy to all the details--at various times to have supervised visits with Nahla,  to undergo anger management after being accused by a court-appointed nanny who subsequently quit out of fear. Now he has been arrested for assault. The response to all of this has been to claim Gabriel has been  "framed" or set up because there is just no way that this handsome man may possibly have questionable parenting skills, a bad temper or possibly provoked an assault due to jealousy since he looks like such a great father in his paparazzi photos.
> 
> At the end of the day Halle has gone to court with her concerns about Gabriel and their custody situation and abided by whatever judgements were handed down to her. Gabriel has yet to charge in court that Halle has prevented him seeing Nahla, alienated Nahla from him or is a bad parent herself. If any of this were the case I'm sure Gabriel would leak his complaints to Radaronline and we'd know about them.
> 
> I believe Halle is a bigger target not just because of her past but because she has moved on with her romantic life. We expect men to rebound quickly after relationships but seem to judge women harshly when they find a different partner aside from their baby daddy. She's accused of trying to "replace" Gabriel but if she is in a serious relationship and engaged, her fiance will be a step-dad to her child. Gabriel is fortunate Halle has not had a revolving door of men and that Olivier has been the only constant male presence besides himself. At some point Gabriel is going to date someone, possibly marry them (or not if he wants to keep his monthly 20K) and consider moving from L.A. He'd better be careful of the limitations he places on Halle because they could haunt him when he finally meets someone else and moves on romantically.



  Bravo!    Hear Hear!    Bien Dicho!


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> I don't care what buttons were pushed, nobody has a right to put one hand on anyone.
> I do believe that he is worn out as well but have you looked at Halle lately?
> She has aged 10 years. It is wearing on everyone involved.
> Olivier was already squinty and worn out to start with, but he got to be tired of the crap as well.



You quoted me. . . 

Where did I say he has a right to lay hands on anyone? In fact, look at Olivier, doesn't look like anyone laid a hand on him 
Anyhow, the comment that women push buttons that kids don't had nothing to do w/ him and Olivier fighting.  It had to do w/ the severe amount of bitterness and animosity.  Which is causing a great deal of trouble, including the physical altercation, for everyone.

But again, as I've said several times, no one should resort to fighting.  Also, Olivier needs to stay the hail inside next time.


----------



## purseproblm

It looks like they came to an "amicable agreement". I hope Gabriel can see his little girl. 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20652337,00.html


----------



## Ejm1059

"Amicable" being used VERY loosely.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ejm1059 said:


> "Amicable" being used VERY loosely.



Gabriel gets to keep his teeth.  :giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> he can get it every damn day of the week and thrice on sundays.





bagnshoofetish said:


> I'd kiss his boo-boo's....





Ejm1059 said:


> Holidays, birthdays, all day, every day.



You guys are a bunch of heauxs!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ladybug09 said:


> You guys are a bunch of heauxs!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Nope. He gets 20k because she is worth $ 70 mil.
> Which is totally fine with me, no one cries when it is a women who gets 20k.
> *Why discriminate*?



True...Judge Judy says this all the time....



limom said:


> Nope. He gets 20k because she is worth $ 70 mil.
> Which is totally fine with me, no one cries when it is a women who gets 20k.
> *Why discriminate*?





DC-Cutie said:


> could be part of an arrangement.  Maybe they called it child support in the court docs, as to not throw off the public, but it's really alimony.....





limom said:


> The 11 don't lie.
> But yes she is gorgeous.



but at least you can see hers, instead of Botoxing the hell outta them.


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh this thread!!!


----------



## skislope15

Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry Reach Truce in Custody War

by Ken Lee

After a long court battle and an ugly fistfight outside her house, Halle Berry and her ex Gabriel Aubry appear to have settled their key differences over custody of 4 ½-year-old daughter Nahla &ndash; for now. 

"The parties have reached an amicable agreement," read a written statement held up by attorney Blair Berk, who represents Berry, after a hearing Thursday in Los Angeles. "There will be no further statements regarding this matter." 

Aubry, wearing a black sport coat with dark sunglasses to mask his bruised face, was present, but Berry and her fiancé Olivier Martinez did not attend. 

Just exactly what they agreed to &ndash; earlier issues ranged from residency to restraining orders &ndash; wasn't known. 

But the deal was worked out on the same day an emergency protective order issued against Aubry was to expire. That order barred him from seeing his daughter or going anywhere near Berry and Martinez. 

It's also unclear whether Aubry's restraining order against Martinez, filed Monday, remains in effect or if it had been, or will be, withdrawn. 

Meanwhile, LAPD Commander Andrew Smith tells PEOPLE the Thanksgiving Day altercation between Aubry and Martinez is still under investigation. "Our officers have initially concluded that Aubry was the primary instigator," he says, but adds it's too early to say whether the case will be referred to prosecutors.


----------



## chicaloca

Jayne1 said:


> Bottom line -- Halle doesn't want Gabriel in his child's life and many think that is one of the nastiest and most selfish things one can do to a child.



This is pure speculation-- you do not know what Halle is thinking. The facts are that Gabriel has enjoyed joint custody of his daughter. If he were being prevented from seeing Nahla or alienated from her by Halle he'd report it to the court, leak it to Radaronline and Halle could lose custody.

Halle's quest for primary custody does not mean she doesn't want Gabriel in Nahla's life. Primary custody would give her more physical time with Nahla and possibly eliminates the 20K she has to pay but does not eliminate Gabriel's custody. Primary custody also makes sense if she has legitimate concerns about Gabriel's parenting. Gabriel was required to have supervised visits at one point (even before the nanny shoving incident) so Halle's concerns were not viewed as invalid by the courts. 

The suggestions that a move to France would prevent Gabriel from ever seeing his daughter are ludicrious in light of the amount of wealth involved and the mobility afforded Gabriel as a model. He has used this mobility in the past when he followed Halle to her movie sets for months on end to watch Nahla.

Bottom line-- Fighting for primary custody and requesting a move does not make Halle evil.  Gabriel's fights for joint custody don't necessarily make him a saint  especially if his parenting skills are suspect and he has a short temper.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I think it's very telling of what really went down that they reached an agreement so quickly.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Women can push buttons no child could ever touch.  I think he's worn the eff out w/ this battle.  Also, due to the nature of injuries on each dude, my bet is still that he didn't see it coming.



Exactly!


----------



## shoegal

chicaloca said:
			
		

> This is pure speculation-- you do not know what Halle is thinking. The facts are that Gabriel has enjoyed joint custody of his daughter. If he were being prevented from seeing Nahla or alienated from her by Halle he'd report it to the court, leak it to Radaronline and Halle could lose custody.
> 
> Halle's quest for primary custody does not mean she doesn't want Gabriel in Nahla's life. Primary custody would give her more physical time with Nahla and possibly eliminates the 20K she has to pay but does not eliminate Gabriel's custody. Primary custody also makes sense if she has legitimate concerns about Gabriel's parenting. Gabriel was required to have supervised visits at one point (even before the nanny shoving incident) so Halle's concerns were not viewed as invalid by the courts.
> 
> The suggestions that a move to France would prevent Gabriel from ever seeing his daughter are ludicrious in light of the amount of wealth involved and the mobility afforded Gabriel as a model. He has used this mobility in the past when he followed Halle to her movie sets for months on end to watch Nahla.
> 
> Bottom line-- Fighting for primary custody and requesting a move does not make Halle evil.  Gabriel's fights for joint custody don't necessarily make him a saint  especially if his parenting skills are suspect and he has a short temper.



Moving for a few months is a lot different than a permanent move. Regardless of wealth, no court would allow it because one parent should not be able to disrupt a life that way,, Gabriel's or Nahla's. Saying she wants him out of her life may be an overstatement but she most definitely wants to call all the shots.


----------



## limom

shoegal said:


> Moving for a few months is a lot different than a permanent move. Regardless of wealth, no court would allow it because one parent should not be able to disrupt a life that way,, Gabriel's or Nahla's. Saying she wants him out of her life may be an overstatement but she most definitely wants to call all the shots.



Oh, it is a power struggle at this point. No one is rational and frankly, they all are acting like jerks.


----------



## bag-princess

skislope15 said:


> Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry Reach Truce in Custody War
> 
> by Ken Lee
> 
> After a long court battle and an ugly fistfight outside her house, Halle Berry and her ex Gabriel Aubry appear to have settled their key differences over custody of 4 ½-year-old daughter Nahla &ndash; for now.
> 
> "The parties have reached an amicable agreement," read a written statement held up by attorney Blair Berk, who represents Berry, after a hearing Thursday in Los Angeles. "There will be no further statements regarding this matter."
> 
> Aubry, wearing a black sport coat with dark sunglasses to mask his bruised face, was present, but Berry and her fiancé Olivier Martinez did not attend.
> 
> Just exactly what they agreed to &ndash; earlier issues ranged from residency to restraining orders &ndash; wasn't known.
> 
> But the deal was worked out on the same day an emergency protective order issued against Aubry was to expire. That order barred him from seeing his daughter or going anywhere near Berry and Martinez.
> 
> It's also unclear whether Aubry's restraining order against Martinez, filed Monday, remains in effect or if it had been, or will be, withdrawn.
> 
> Meanwhile, LAPD Commander Andrew Smith tells PEOPLE the Thanksgiving Day altercation between Aubry and Martinez is still under investigation. "Our officers have initially concluded that Aubry was the primary instigator," he says, but adds it's too early to say whether the case will be referred to prosecutors.






i just saw this. i honestly am quite shocked.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i just saw this. i honestly am quite shocked.



Why?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Why?




because this is halle we are talking about.:okay:


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> because this is halle we are talking about.:okay:



I see you are surprised that she let go...


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I see you are surprised that she let go...



i really am.  i wonder what is in those details.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i really am.  i wonder what is in those details.



I am not, I always have considered Halle to be a caring, protective mother.
I think you might be thinking:"what else is coming?"


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I am not, I always have considered Halle to be a caring, protective mother.
> I think you might be thinking:"what else is coming?"





EXACTLY!!!!  what is her motivation exactly!!!!!  
and it is way to early for me to get into what i consider her to be!  i have not had a couple of cups of caffeine yet!!!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> EXACTLY!!!!  what is her motivation exactly!!!!!
> and it is way to early for me to get into what i consider her to be!  i have not had a couple of cups of caffeine yet!!!!




Everyone is moving to France and Halle just purchased a house for the baby daddy in St Trop.....


Just kidding!


----------



## terebina786

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I think it's very telling of what really went down that they reached an agreement so quickly.



This.  Now all of  a sudden she wants to cooperate.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's odd only Gabriel showed up . . . .


----------



## terebina786

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's odd only Gabriel showed up . . . .



Yeah I was wondering that too.. Unless she left through a back door before the statement was made.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think, it was reported that he was alone.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^tmz reported that only Gabriel showed up to court.


----------



## Nat

Lot of odd things going on around here.


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> Lot of odd things going on around here.



On what level?


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ksgiving-brawl-Olivier-Martinez.html#comments

More injuries: Gabriel Aubry displays huge bruise on chest...as he reaches an 'amicable settlement' with Halle Berry after Thanksgiving brawl with Olivier Martinez

Last week he was photographed with black eyes and broken ribs.
But it seems that those weren't the full extent of Gabriel Aubry's injuries after his fight with Halles fiancé Olivier Martinez on Thanksgiving, as he displayed a heavily bruised chest on Thursday.
The father of the actress's four-year-old daughter, who has now reached an amicable settlement with her, showed the bruise through his unbuttoned shirt as he left the court.
The new injury suggested that his altercation with the actor may have been more serious than originally thought.


----------



## Swanky

Abrasions from drive way?


----------



## Nat

Looks like it, Swanks.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I expect the next reports to say that Gabriel changed his mind and won't press charges against OM. Something is going on there...


----------



## Michele26

Did OM step on Gab's chest too?


----------



## limom

^^
is Gabriel going to take a walk on the beach in a speedo next?
If so please kindly let me know...


----------



## terebina786

Those are clearly non-staged pap pics - if he really wanted everyone to see all the damage he would've had them capture is face too.


----------



## chinableu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's odd only Gabriel showed up . . . .



There wasn't any reason for any of them to show up.  

Also, there are protective orders in place and why add fuel to the paparazzi fire by all of them showing up.

Had Halle and Olivier shown up, many would be saying they did this only to bait Gabriel.


----------



## chicaloca

Amicable agreement= All restraining orders dropped from both sides and/or both sides agree not to press charges against the other. Olivier stays away during the custody changes since Gabriel is "scared". Visitation will probably resume as-is so I expect to see a Gabriel/Nahla photo-op any moment now.

Gabriel was arrested and pegged as the instigator by the police so he had less ground to stand on if Halle/Olivier filed a restraining order or sued him.  Olivier doesn't benefit from Gabe's restraining order against him or Gabe showing off his injuries to the press. Neither Gabriel or Olivier are U.S. citizens so if either get charged in this incident they could be deported.

Halle has nothing to gain if her ex and fiance have restraining orders preventing them from being near each other. Nor does she gain anything if Gabriel tries to bar Olivier from being around Nahla  or if either man gets deported. If Gabriel got deported the courts would probably require her to fly Nahla back and forth to-and-from Quebec. 

I would say a quick settlement was expected and not surprising at all.


----------



## ByeKitty

limom said:


> ^^
> is Gabriel going to take a walk on the beach in a speedo next?
> If so please kindly let me know...


----------



## Placebo2

chicaloca said:


> Honestly, some of the posts on this thread sound crazier than Halle is said to be.
> 
> Olivier Martinez has been a low-key steadily working actor with no history of violence or arrests but since he fought with Gabriel he's suddenly an evil psycho and you can tell this just by "something in his eyes" or whatever. Kylie Minogue gave an interview praising Olivier for his support during her cancer diagnosis. His seeming devotion to Halle despite her ongoing issues is consistent with the type of supportive partner Kylie described.



Martinez is definitely no angel.  A boxer turned actor, he's hardly worked in the past five years.  Once again, Halle is the primary financial support for her man.  It was also widely rumored that Martinez cheated on Kylie, as well as his other prior girlfriends.  And I've read that he physically abused Mira Sorvino. 

But most importantly, he is NOT Nahla Aubrey's father.


----------



## Jayne1

chicaloca said:


> This is pure speculation-- you do not know what Halle is thinking. The facts are that Gabriel has enjoyed joint custody of his daughter. If he were being prevented from seeing Nahla or alienated from her by Halle he'd report it to the court, leak it to Radaronline and Halle could lose custody.
> 
> Halle's quest for primary custody does not mean she doesn't want Gabriel in Nahla's life. Primary custody would give her more physical time with Nahla and possibly eliminates the 20K she has to pay but does not eliminate Gabriel's custody. Primary custody also makes sense if she has legitimate concerns about Gabriel's parenting. Gabriel was required to have supervised visits at one point (even before the nanny shoving incident) so Halle's concerns were not viewed as invalid by the courts.
> 
> The suggestions that a move to France would prevent Gabriel from ever seeing his daughter are ludicrious in light of the amount of wealth involved and the mobility afforded Gabriel as a model. He has used this mobility in the past when he followed Halle to her movie sets for months on end to watch Nahla.
> 
> Bottom line-- Fighting for primary custody and requesting a move does not make Halle evil.  Gabriel's fights for joint custody don't necessarily make him a saint  especially if his parenting skills are suspect and he has a short temper.


This is all very well and good -- but no father (assuming he's not a drug addict, child molester or certifiably psychotic) should have to fight to see his child.

I can't imagine what it must be like to need persimmon to see your child.


----------



## chicaloca

Placebo2 said:


> Martinez is definitely no angel.  A boxer turned actor, he's hardly worked in the past five years.  Once again, Halle is the primary financial support for her man.  It was also widely rumored that Martinez cheated on Kylie, as well as his other prior girlfriends.  And I've read that he physically abused Mira Sorvino.
> 
> But most importantly, he is NOT Nahla Aubrey's father.




IMDB shows Olivier with 2 movies coming out in 2013 and a steady stream of work the past few years. The problem with rumors is that no one knows the truth. Gabriel is rumored to have a bad temper, parenting issues and emotional issues stemming from being a foster child --some believe these rumors while others dismiss them.

Olivier is not Nahla's dad now but he's been a presence in her life for  2 years and if Halle marries Olivier he will be Nahla's step-father. Both Halle and Gabriel will have to get accustomed to other people becoming surrogate parents to Nahla-- that is if Gabriel ever decides to get married and forgo his 20K a month.




Jayne1 said:


> This is all very well and good -- but no father (assuming he's not a drug addict, child molester or certifiably psychotic) should have to fight to see his child.



If the father is a negligent or questionable parent he may find himself facing challenges to his visitation. Something must have happened to convince the court that Gabriel needed supervised visitation with Nahla at one point-- this was even before the nanny incident.

Halle is not alone in being a fiercely protective mom. I'm not a mother, but an aunt and I know if my sister thought her child's father was in any way neglecting or endangering her child she'd seek to limit his visitation rather than constantly worry about her child's safety at the dad's house.


----------



## Placebo2

chicaloca said:


> IMDB shows Olivier with 2 movies coming out in 2013 and a steady stream of work the past few years.
> 
> *Five small roles, one of which was uncredited.  He hasn't done anything of note since Unfaithful which was released in 2002.*
> 
> Olivier is not Nahla's dad now but he's been a presence in her life for  2 years and if Halle marries Olivier he will be Nahla's step-father. Both Halle and Gabriel will have to get accustomed to other people becoming surrogate parents to Nahla-- that is if Gabriel ever decides to get married and forgo his 20K a month.



*Child support continues even if a parent (re)marries.*


----------



## domlee

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...bry-custody-settlement-fight-olivier-martinez

Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry have reached "an amicable agreement" over the legal quagmire that was caused by the brutal Thanksgiving beat down between the Canadian model and the actress' fiance, Olivier Martinez, RadarOnline.com is reporting.

Aubry was in court Thursday afternoon with his attorney Shawn Holley, and Berry's lawyer, Blair Berk, released a statement following the hearing which had been scheduled to determine if Berry would try and extend the protective order that had been granted against Aubry, requiring him to stay 100 feet away from her, their daughter Nahla, and Martinez.

PHOTOS: Gabriel Aubry's Shocking Injuries Following Thanksgiving Beat Down With Olivier Martinez

"The parties reached an amicable agreement. There will be no further statements regarding this matter," Berk and Holley announced in a handwritten joint statement.

_*According to sources connected to the case: "Olivier will NOT be present in the future during the times that Nahla is dropped off and picked up between Gabriel and Halle. This was very important to Gabe going forward because he feared for his safety. Gabe was supposed to have Nahla on Thanksgiving, according to their custody agreement, but Halle asked if she could have the little girl that day and Gabe said yes. He had no obligation to do so, but he had been acting in good faith and knew it meant a lot to Halle, so he did it. Gabe was absolutely blindsided by Olivier and his rage."*_

PHOTOS: Halle Berry's Fiance Checked Up After Brawl

As RadarOnline.com previously reported, Gabriel, 36, got into a brutal fight with Olivier, 46, over the Thanksgiving holiday, leaving him hospitalized and arrested on suspicion of misdemeanor battery.

On Monday, Aubry got a temporary restraining order against Olivier, a former boxer, who allegedly threatened to kill the model!

PHOTOS: Hollywoods Worst Custody Battles

It's likely that Gabe won't proceed with making the temporary restraining order against Martinez permanent because of the agreement.

Story developing....


----------



## starrysky

ByeKitty said:


>





hopefully  :ninja:


----------



## bag-princess

* Gabe was absolutely blindsided by Olivier and his rage."*



THIS is what several of us have been saying all along. looks like he was beat down before he knew what hit him literally!


----------



## chicaloca

That Radaronline account sounds like it came straight from Gabriel-- like all their other articles. I'd take it with a grain of salt much like the Halle-slanted TMZ articles. Each side is leaking info favorable to their own case. In Gabriel's position I'd say I was "blindsided" too. It's much better than " I picked a fight and got my @ss kicked by a guy half my size".


----------



## skislope15

Halle Berry & Olivier Martinez Paying ALL Of Gabriel Aubry's Medical & Legal Fees For Thanksgiving Beat Down
November 30, 2012 | 2:00pm EST

Full Size Image
By Jen Heger - Radar Assistant Managing Editor

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez will be paying for ALL of the legal and medical bills stemming from the horrific beating that the actresses' ex-boyfriend and baby daddy, Gabriel Aubry, suffered on Thanksgiving day after dropping off his 4-year-old daughter, Nahla** at her house, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.

"The settlement that was reached between Halle and Gabe in the aftermath of his arrest for allegedly getting into a fight with Olivier Martinez, includes an agreement that the couple will pay for the Canadian model's legal and medical bills. Without admitting ANY guilt, Olivier agreed to pay for Gabe's medical bills because he suffered the brunt of the injuries from the fight," a source close to the situation tells Radar exclusively.

PHOTOS: Gabriel Aubry's Shocking Injuries Following Thanksgiving Beat Down With Olivier Martinez

"Olivier is a former boxer, and his dad is a retired professional fighter. Gabe won't be responsible for legal bills he incurred for obtaining a temporary restraining order against Olivier, those will be covered by Halle. The settlement discussions between Halle's lawyer, Blair Berk, and Gabe's attorney, Shawn Holley, were extremely professional. Both Halle and Gabe didn't want this drama to continue to play out, and wanted a quick resolution for the sake of their daughter, Nahla," the source added.

As RadarOnline.com has previously reported, Berry and Aubry have been fighting over details involving custody of their daughter, and on November 9, a judge in Los Angeles ruled that the Oscar winning actress could not move to France with Nahla and Martinez, which would have denied Aubry access to his child.

PHOTOS: Halle Berry's Fiance Checked Up After Brawl

In wake of the Thankgiving Day brawl, Berry and Aubry have reached "an amicable agreement" over the legal quagmire that was caused by the brutal Thanksgiving beat down between the Canadian model, 36, and the French actor, 46.

According to sources connected to the case: "Olivier will NOT be present in the future during the times that Nahla is dropped off and picked up between Gabriel and Halle. This was very important to Gabe going forward because he feared for his safety. Gabe was supposed to have Nahla on Thanksgiving, according to their custody agreement, but Halle asked if she could have the little girl that day and Gabe said yes. He had no obligation to do so, but he had been acting in good faith and knew it meant a lot to Halle, so he did it. Gabe was absolutely blindsided by Olivier and his rage."


----------



## terebina786

^^ Even IF (big if) Gabe was the aggressor, did he deserve that serious a beat down? Its painfully obvious that Olivier could have punched him once and Gabe probably would have backed down. Also, Olivier, being a former boxer, should know when to walk away from a civil situation or NOT get involved altogether.  IMO, dude has anger problems any way you slice it.  The fact that its all been settled already is very telling of what exactly happened.

ETA: I think Halle's reconsidering moving herself and her daughter to France with him.  Very interesting that BOTH of them are paying his medical bills... seeing as Gabe was supposedly the aggressor


----------



## chinableu

I think it shows a lot of class to pay his medical bills.

Gabriel doesn't seem to bring in much of an income.


----------



## chicaloca

terebina786 said:


> ETA: I think Halle's reconsidering moving herself and her daughter to France with him.  Very interesting that BOTH of them are paying his medical bills... seeing as Gabe was supposedly the aggressor



I think the settlement was more about preventing further lawsuits and restraining orders on both sides than about proving blame. I don't think any of them want to actually go to court where they will have to testify and extend the media circus.

The "amicable" agreement was likely an exchange of favors designed to keep everyone out of court.  Gabriel doesn't file further charges and drops the restraining order against Olivier and in exchange his bills get paid, Halle drops her restraining order and Olivier agrees to stay away from Gabriel.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> ^^ Even IF (big if) Gabe was the aggressor, did he deserve that serious a beat down? Its painfully obvious that Olivier could have punched him once and Gabe probably would have backed down. Also, Olivier, being a former boxer, should know when to walk away from a civil situation or NOT get involved altogether.  IMO, dude has anger problems any way you slice it.  The fact that its all been settled already is very telling of what exactly happened.
> 
> ETA: I think Halle's reconsidering moving herself and her daughter to France with him.  Very interesting that BOTH of them are paying his medical bills... seeing as Gabe was supposedly the aggressor



Agree!

Halle really needs to reevaluate her relationship with this man. No way in hell I am staying with a man, that does this to someone. A boxer knows how to contain a person until they calm down, if Gabriel did swing first.





What happens when she gets into an argument with him or Nahla does something he does not like.


----------



## rubycat

chinableu said:
			
		

> I think it shows a lot of class to pay his medical bills.
> 
> Gabriel doesn't seem to bring in much of an income.



Gabriel is the top earning male model:  http://dangerouslee.biz/2012/05/30/meet-the-worlds-top-earning-male-models/


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Agree!
> 
> Halle really needs to reevaluate her relationship with this man. No way in hell I am staying with a man, that does this to someone. A boxer knows how to contain a person until they calm down, if Gabriel did swing first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when she gets into an argument with him or Nahla does something he does not like.



Let's face it, they pay him to go away and make sure that he was compensated for his injuries.
I hope this is over, now.

Enough is enough.


----------



## bag-princess

chinableu said:


> *I think it shows a lot of class to pay his medical bills.*
> 
> Gabriel doesn't seem to bring in much of an income.





they ain't doing it out of the kindness of their hearts!!!


----------



## bag-princess

rubycat said:


> Gabriel is the top earning male model:  http://dangerouslee.biz/2012/05/30/meet-the-worlds-top-earning-male-models/




good lawd - what a gorgeous man!!!!!

i don't know where he comes in on the scale but i had read that he makes damn good money!! 

it makes people feel better to believe he is just a pretty face with his hand out to halle!


----------



## chicaloca

rubycat said:


> Gabriel is the top earning male model:  http://dangerouslee.biz/2012/05/30/meet-the-worlds-top-earning-male-models/




For actual up-to-date rankings on male and female models Models.com is the place to go. Gabriel's a stalwart model recognized for his past body of work but not currently one of the top 50. He's #12 on the "Money guys" list but male models don't make near the same money as their female counterparts.

http://models.com/model_culture/50topmalemodels/top50.cfm?fnumber=5&lnumber=1

It's interesting that Gabriel works through agencies in NY, Milan and Barcelona-- not LA.


----------



## rubycat

chicaloca said:
			
		

> For actual up-to-date rankings on male and female models Models.com is the place to go. Gabriel's a stalwart model recognized for his past body of work but not currently one of the top 50. He's #12 on the "Money guys" list but male models don't make near the same money as their female counterparts.
> 
> http://models.com/model_culture/50topmalemodels/top50.cfm?fnumber=5&lnumber=1
> 
> It's interesting that Gabriel works through agencies in NY, Milan and Barcelona-- not LA.



Thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

How much modelling work can someone do if they have to chase their ex girlfriend around the world, while she films, just so he can spend time with his daughter?


----------



## Sassys

Why does she still have a police escort


----------



## bag-princess

chicaloca said:


> For actual up-to-date rankings on male and female models Models.com is the place to go. Gabriel's a stalwart model recognized for his past body of work but not currently one of the top 50. He's #12 on the "Money guys" list but male models don't make near the same money as their female counterparts.
> 
> http://models.com/model_culture/50topmalemodels/top50.cfm?fnumber=5&lnumber=1
> 
> It's interesting that Gabriel works through agencies in NY, Milan and Barcelona-- not LA.




but he is *#6 on the TOP ICON MENS *list. is that out of 50 or 100???  not bad at all.

where is tyson beckford???  is not modeling anymore??


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm surprised Halle hasn't tried to change Nahla's last name.


----------



## chicaloca

Jayne1 said:


> How much modelling work can someone do if they have to chase their ex girlfriend around the world, while she films, just so he can spend time with his daughter?



I think that's a bit unfair. If Gabriel had primary custody and was actually working, his job would require him to fly around the world. Halle would have to follow him in much the same way.


----------



## chicaloca

bag-princess said:


> but he is *#6 on the TOP ICON MENS *list. is that out of 50 or 100???  not bad at all.
> 
> where is tyson beckford???  is not modeling anymore??




I'm not sure about the Icons but it does show Gabriel had longevity as a model even if he's not as in demand now. Designers seem to favor more feminine male models at the moment. I prefer Gabriel's look to the type of models that get all the work right now.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Why does she still have a police escort


She's not a good enough actress to fake a truly happy smile.


----------



## gre8dane

chicaloca said:


> I think *the settlement *was more about preventing further lawsuits and restraining orders on both sides than about proving blame. I don't think any of them want to actually go to court where they will have to testify and extend the media circus.
> 
> The "amicable" agreement was likely an exchange of favors designed to keep everyone out of court.  Gabriel doesn't file further charges and drops the restraining order against Olivier and in exchange his bills get paid, Halle drops her restraining order and Olivier agrees to stay away from Gabriel.



Plus, I'd like to hope that this incident was a wake up call for all involved & the agreement is the result, & not just for now.  For all we know, Halle could be upset with Olivier for causing the injuries to po' Gabriel who couldn't even get a punch in.  They've definitely gone too far and I hope this agreement is a sign of better, calmer times to come.  Nahla is only getting older & more observant.



bag-princess said:


> it makes people feel better to believe he is just a pretty face with his hand out to halle!



The same can be said about the sentiment of "Evil Conniving Plotting Planned-This-Incident" Halle - makes people feel better.



labelwhore04 said:


> I'm surprised Halle hasn't tried to change Nahla's last name.



I think it was silly for her, or any unmarried woman, to give her child the father's last name or "Junior" name.  I've known some single mom's to catch an attitude when a teacher addresses them as Mrs. "BabyDaddyName".


----------



## labelwhore04

gre8dane said:


> I think it was silly for her, or any unmarried woman, to give her child the father's last name or "Junior" name.  I've known some single mom's to catch an attitude when a teacher addresses them as Mrs. "BabyDaddyName".



Why is it silly? It's the norm to give your child the fathers last name. He is an active father involved in his childs life. Why wouldn't she give Nahla his last name?  The only time i've heard  a woman give her child her own last name is when the father is absent and not involved in the childs life whatsoever. I also knew a guy who's parents agreed to give their sons the fathers last name and the girl the mothers last name. That's totally cool as long as it's a mutual agreement between the parents.


----------



## Swanky

It's silly for a child who is half his to bear his name?
oh my. . . . 

I can imagine if he's deadbeat, but this guy is not that.


----------



## gre8dane

labelwhore04 said:


> Why is it silly? It's the norm to give your child the fathers last name. He is an active father involved in his childs life. Why wouldn't she give Nahla his last name?  The only time i've heard  *a woman give her child her own last name is when the father is absent and not involved in the childs life whatsoever*. I also knew a guy who's parents agreed to give their sons the fathers last name and the girl the mothers last name. That's totally cool as long as it's a mutual agreement between the parents.



Who can predict, at the time of birth & when the birth certificate is issued, exactly what the father's role will be when the child is 2 or 7 years old?  One can only be confident and/or hope.  If there is no marriage, why give the child the father's last name by default?


----------



## labelwhore04

gre8dane said:


> Who can predict, at the time of birth & when the birth certificate is issued, exactly what the father's role will be when the child is 2 or 7 years old?  One can only be confident and/or hope.  If there is no marriage, why give the child the father's last name by default?



Umm, because the child is his? :weird:The relationship working out has zero relevance to the father/child relationship. You know marriages can also end in divorce right? Being married has nothing to do with anything. Your argument makes no sense.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> Umm, because the child is his? :weird:The relationship working out has zero relevance to the father/child relationship. You know marriages can also end in divorce right? Being married has nothing to do with anything. Your argument makes no sense.



It takes more than sperm to be a father.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm so sick of fathers getting screwed out of their childs life because of the mother. A father should have the exact same rights as the mother. The child is HALF of the man's. A woman cannot make a child on her own. Just because you gave birth, doesn't mean that somehow makes the father less important or have less of a say. That child would not exist if it wasn't for the man. It's so wrong to decide to not give your child the fathers last name when he has an active role(without his permission) just because you feel like it. The child is 50% of the dad.


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> It takes more than sperm to be a father.



That's exactly what i said. If a father plays an active role in a childs life, he should have equal say in everything. It makes no sense to not give your child the fathers name because there's a 'chance' in the future that he might become absent.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> That's exactly what i said. If a father plays an active role in a childs life, he should have equal say in everything. It makes no sense to not give your child the fathers name because there's a 'chance' in the future that he might become absent.



Agreed in the case of Halle/Gabriel, he wants to be a father and I believe that at the time Nahla came along, they both consider each other equal parents.
Nowadays, not so much.


----------



## gre8dane

gre8dane said:


> *If there is no marriage, why give the child the father's last name by default*?





labelwhore04 said:


> Umm, because the child is his? :weird:The relationship working out has zero relevance to the father/child relationship. You know marriages can also end in divorce right? Being married has nothing to do with anything. Your argument makes no sense.



Hopefully this will help you understand, I quoted myself above and will hightlight the following: "If no marriage" & "by default".  Not an argument, simply a statement of my opinion about these situations with which you do not have to agree.


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> Agreed in the case of Halle/Gabriel, he wants to be a father and I believe that at the time Nahla came along, they both consider each other equal parents.
> Nowadays, not so much.



I guess my point is that everything is great when a woman and man are together and raising a child but once things get ugly and a breakup occurs is when men get screwed alot of the time. Suddenly, the woman thinks she knows best and wants to disregard any opinion the man has on the childs life. I'm not saying all women are like this but it does seem to happen quite often where the courts take sides with the mother and the father gets screwed. It's just unfair.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> I guess my point is that everything is great when a woman and man are together and raising a child but once things get ugly and a breakup occurs is when men get screwed alot of the time. Suddenly, the woman thinks she knows best and wants to disregard any opinion the man has on the childs life. I'm not saying all women are like this but it does seem to happen quite often where the courts take sides with the mother and the father gets screwed. It's just unfair.



It can be unfair. In my experience, women were victimized not the other way around.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Oh my, so many opinions. I wish them all well. I believe that Halle is a little flaky, but something is off with Gabriel also. I don't think that Halle conspired to set him up , he's the one who lost control. I hope they settle this before does devastating irreversible damage to the poor child.


----------



## gre8dane

labelwhore04 said:


> I guess my point is that everything is great when a woman and man are together and raising a child but once things get ugly and a breakup occurs is when men get screwed alot of the time. Suddenly, the woman thinks she knows best and wants to disregard any opinion the man has on the childs life. I'm not saying all women are like this but it does seem to happen quite often *where the courts take sides with the mother and the father gets screwed*. It's just unfair.



Can be true, but only with the onset of custody proceedings.  Laws are in place for father's to have access to their children, BUT, in my opinion, the father's who complain about their ex-wife/child's mother have not fought for their child enough.  Family court can be a PIA, you take off work to go to court to simply set a date for the next court date to discuss xyz issue.  Women can/will fight every detail (for whatever reason, bitterness, was cheated on...) and the men give up (it's expensive, too much time, I don't have to go thru this....).  That is their problem and measure of the type of man & father they are. 

In Halle & Gabriel's case, whatever the issue that is brought to court, Gabriel is right there with his lawyers....as he should be, so no need to pat him on the back.



limom said:


> It can be unfair. In my experience, women were victimized not the other way around.



Ditto.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think some posters are bringing their own experience into this situation and judging Aubry on that. He's always maintained a presence in his child's life. He's not a deadbeat dad.


----------



## terebina786

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think some posters are bringing their own experience into this situation and judging Aubry on that.* He's always maintained a presence in his child's life. He's not a deadbeat dad.*



This. Also as another posted stated, he started dating Halle in 2005, Nahla was born in 2008 and they broke up in 2010.  So they were together for 2 years with Nahla. I don't see the big deal with her giving Nahla his last name, obviously it was a mutual decision between the two.


----------



## CeeJay

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> i'm so sick of fathers getting screwed out of their childs life because of the mother. A father should have the exact same rights as the mother. The child is half of the man's. A woman cannot make a child on her own. Just because you gave birth, doesn't mean that somehow makes the father less important or have less of a say. That child would not exist if it wasn't for the man. It's so wrong to decide to not give your child the fathers last name when he has an active role(without his permission) just because you feel like it. The child is 50% of the dad.



this!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

That looks super painful.



Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ksgiving-brawl-Olivier-Martinez.html#comments
> 
> More injuries: Gabriel Aubry displays huge bruise on chest...as he reaches an 'amicable settlement' with Halle Berry after Thanksgiving brawl with Olivier Martinez
> 
> Last week he was photographed with black eyes and broken ribs.
> But it seems that those weren't the full extent of Gabriel Aubry's injuries after his fight with Halles fiancé Olivier Martinez on Thanksgiving, as he displayed a heavily bruised chest on Thursday.
> The father of the actress's four-year-old daughter, who has now reached an amicable settlement with her, showed the bruise through his unbuttoned shirt as he left the court.
> The new injury suggested that his altercation with the actor may have been more serious than originally thought.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/30/article-2240825-16481303000005DC-187_634x476.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/30/article-2240825-1647BE35000005DC-649_634x616.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/30/article-2240825-1647BE69000005DC-0_634x526.jpg


----------



## Ladybug09

labelwhore04 said:


> Why is it silly? It's the norm to give your child the fathers last name. He is an active father involved in his childs life. Why wouldn't she give Nahla his last name? * The only time i've heard  a woman give her child her own last name is when the father is absent and not involved in the childs life whatsoever.* I also knew a guy who's parents agreed to give their sons the fathers last name and the girl the mothers last name. That's totally cool as long as it's a mutual agreement between the parents.



If the father and mother are not married, many individuals decide to give the child the Mothers last name  to keep confusion to a minimum.....regardless if the father is 
Active in the childs life or not......


----------



## labelwhore04

Ladybug09 said:


> If the father and mother are not married, many individuals decide to give the child the Mothers last name  to keep confusion to a minimum.....regardless if the father is
> Active in the childs life or not......



As long as the mother and father are both in agreement then it's fine lol


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Why does she still have a police escort



Anybody can get a police escort in California if you pay for it. That's how most people who have them at funerals do it.


----------



## domlee

bag-princess said:


> but he is *#6 on the TOP ICON MENS *list. is that out of 50 or 100???  not bad at all.
> 
> where is tyson beckford???  is not modeling anymore??



Tyson is retired from modeling.  He started that path a few years ago when he only selectively "worked" runways for a few people.  Now is retired as a full-time model.  Then came his work as a host of a tv show or two.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think some posters are bringing their own experience into this situation and judging Aubry on that. He's always maintained a presence in his child's life. He's not a deadbeat dad.


Exactly.

I don't understand why people are saying Aubry was the instigator and lost restraint.  Martinez  gave him a considerable beating.  Even if Aubry did start something, wasn't it Martinez who lost control and wouldn't stop the pounding? 

IMO, a real man would have contained himself and walked away, but Martinez seems to have a problem.  Maybe he needs to get more work and feel better about himself.

Seems to me Aubry is a very nice guy to let this go.


----------



## gre8dane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think some posters are bringing *their own experience* into this situation and judging Aubry on that. He's always maintained a presence in his child's life. He's not a *deadbeat dad*.



People project all the time, all over TPF, it's normal.  I would have to add: "their own LACK of experience" as well.

Although something is *off* with the three 'adults', I don't think anyone said Gabriel is a deadbeat dad.


----------



## cocosapphire

Breaking News

*Gabriel Aubry REUNITES with Daughter Nahla *

Gabriel Aubry spent some long-awaited quality time with his daughter Nahla today ... for the first time since he and Halle Berry called a truce. 

As previously reported, Halle agreed to drop the restraining order that prevented Gabriel from having any contact with his 4-year-old daughter. 

Gabriel was still sporting shades during the meeting ... covering up the shiner he received at the hands of Halle's fiance Olivier Martinez during a Thanksgiving Day brawl at Halle's place.

But none of that seemed to matter to Gabriel today ... when he and Nahla were holding hands and smiling like they didn't have a care in the world.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2DlZXdcMS


----------



## chinableu

She's adorable.


----------



## cocosapphire

chinableu said:


> She's adorable.




And she looks so happy to be with him!


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is really sad. I just feel that since this whole beatdown took place outside, it shows that Olivier was somewhere he should not have been. And that is why they are taking steps to give Aubrey some reparations for what happened. But either way, it is a sad situation, and one that plays out way too often, for just plain folks as well.


----------



## gre8dane

cocosapphire said:


> But none of that seemed to matter to Gabriel today ... when he and Nahla were *holding hands and smiling *like they didn't have a care in the world.



Bet you she is talking his ear off!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gre8dane said:


> People project all the time, all over TPF, it's normal.  I would have to add: "their own LACK of experience" as well.
> 
> Although something is *off* with the three 'adults', I don't think anyone said Gabriel is a deadbeat dad.



 Well the emotion that some people are displaying towards this is a little telling..there's projection and then there's.....that.

Whatever...I hope they are all able to move forward..and not just for the sake of PR but for the real understanding of how all this is affecting Nahla.


----------



## keodi

CobaltBlu said:


> *This is really sad. I just feel that since this whole beatdown took place outside, it shows that Olivier was somewhere he should not have been. *And that is why they are taking steps to give Aubrey some reparations for what happened. But either way, it is a sad situation, and one that plays out way too often, for just plain folks as well.



This!


----------



## wilding

bag-princess said:


> they ain't doing it out of the kindness of their hearts!!!



 .



 If they had any class, none of this would of happened.


----------



## chinableu

cocosapphire said:


> And she looks so happy to be with him!



She's definitely daddy's girl.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Frankly it sounds as though she is trying to erase Gabriel from her little girl's life so they could live happily ever after as a family with her new man - but then what happens when this guy is gone?  Given her track record it's not unrealistic to foresee a break up, and then who would the little girl have on her life as a father?  I think it's important to leave selfishness aside and give that little girl all the love in the world.

I realize that I don't know Halle personally, so my assumptions regarding her personal life are of course speculation.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

keodi said:
			
		

> This!



This

When things are so heated with exes they shouldn't have the new person be involved in drop off/pick up IMO


----------



## afropunkchic

cocosapphire said:


> Breaking News
> 
> *Gabriel Aubry REUNITES with Daughter Nahla *
> 
> Gabriel Aubry spent some long-awaited quality time with his daughter Nahla today ... for the first time since he and Halle Berry called a truce.
> 
> As previously reported, Halle agreed to drop the restraining order that prevented Gabriel from having any contact with his 4-year-old daughter.
> 
> Gabriel was still sporting shades during the meeting ... covering up the shiner he received at the hands of Halle's fiance Olivier Martinez during a Thanksgiving Day brawl at Halle's place.
> 
> But none of that seemed to matter to Gabriel today ... when he and Nahla were holding hands and smiling like they didn't have a care in the world.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2DlZXdcMS



Daddy and daughter spending much needed time together-Beautiful!


----------



## Sassys

cocosapphire said:


> Breaking News
> 
> *Gabriel Aubry REUNITES with Daughter Nahla *
> 
> Gabriel Aubry spent some long-awaited quality time with his daughter Nahla today ... for the first time since he and Halle Berry called a truce.
> 
> As previously reported, Halle agreed to drop the restraining order that prevented Gabriel from having any contact with his 4-year-old daughter.
> 
> Gabriel was still sporting shades during the meeting ... covering up the shiner he received at the hands of Halle's fiance Olivier Martinez during a Thanksgiving Day brawl at Halle's place.
> 
> But none of that seemed to matter to Gabriel today ... when he and Nahla were holding hands and smiling like they didn't have a care in the world.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2DlZXdcMS



Yay!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

I am more than happy to volunteer to keep gabriel as far as possible from halle and to look after him


----------



## Nat

pukasonqo said:


> I am more than happy to volunteer to keep gabriel as far as possible from halle and to look after him



+1!  

Good to see Nahla and her daddy back together!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've yet to chime in on this mess but I just hurt for Nahla.  I know most everyone is supporting Gabe, but he's not a charm and clearly Halle is a disaster (lets not get into the fiancé).  I just feel for a little girl growing up in that environment.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I expect the next reports to say that Gabriel changed his mind and won't press charges against OM. Something is going on there...





> Gabriel Aubry
> DROPS Restraining Order
> Against Olivier Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty remarkable, but a week after nuclear war at Halle Berry's house which left Gabriel Aubry's face a bloody mess, they have figured out a path to peace ... and the clearest evidence is that Gabriel's lawyer just went to court and dropped his restraining order against Olivier Martinez








Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/30/gabri...z-restraining-order-settlement/#ixzz2DmuCVg4F


----------



## anthrosphere

I hope that Oliver Martinez fool gets arrested for what he did to Gabriel. Gabe didn't deserve to get thrown in jail, at all. Hopefully Gabriel wins full custody of Nahla and Halle and Oliver gets charged for child abuse. She should never be allowed to see her daughter again. Maybe not until she dumps Martinez. That man is a monster.

I hope that Martinez won't start attacking Halle when she breaks up with him. I expect to see the same type of bruising all over her pretty face. What a crazy woman. I wish nothing but the best for Gabriel and Nahla. Poor guy. ;_;



Nat said:


> +1!
> 
> Good to see Nahla and her daddy back together!



+3!

Gabe is gorgeous and seems like a wonderful father. I'm happy to see he finally shared a sweet moment with his daughter, too. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## chinableu




----------



## chicaloca

Just call me a psychic



chicaloca said:


> Amicable agreement= All restraining orders dropped from both sides and/or both sides agree not to press charges against the other. Olivier stays away during the custody changes since. Gabriel is "scared". *Visitation will probably resume as-is so I expect to see a Gabriel/Nahla photo-op any moment now.*



Gabriel really knows how to milk the press and use the paparazzi.

I like how Halle & Olivier paying Gabriel's medical bills is viewed as an admission of guilt but Gabriel dropping the restraining order and not filing any charges against Olivier isn't viewed the same. I thought Gabriel was afraid for his life and that Olivier is a monster who shouldn't be around his daughter?  It seems Gabriel has a price and money is enough to excuse all transgressions.

I curious why if Halle is known for picking so-called "bad" men, Gabriel is somehow exempt from this label and viewed as completely innocent? Surely he must fit her "type", no?


----------



## DC-Cutie

anthrosphere said:


> I hope that Oliver Martinez fool gets arrested for what he did to Gabriel. Gabe didn't deserve to get thrown in jail, at all. Hopefully Gabriel wins full custody of Nahla and Halle and Oliver gets charged for child abuse. She should never be allowed to see her daughter again. Maybe not until she dumps Martinez. That man is a monster.
> 
> I hope that Martinez won't start attacking Halle when she breaks up with him. I expect to see the same type of bruising all over her pretty face. What a crazy woman. I wish nothing but the best for Gabriel and Nahla. Poor guy. ;_;



Wow!  That's pretty extreme.


----------



## bag-princess

chicaloca said:


> I'm not sure about the Icons but it does show Gabriel had longevity as a model even if he's not as in demand now. *Designers seem to favor more feminine male models at the moment.* I prefer Gabriel's look to the type of models that get all the work right now.




i've noticed.  i don't like those long hair girly boy looks.  a man can have longer hair and still look like a man but i have seen some and have to do a double take to make sure it was not a girl!!


----------



## bag-princess

gre8dane said:


> The same can be said about the sentiment of "Evil Conniving Plotting Planned-This-Incident" Halle - makes people feel better.





it sure can. but....... halle.has.history!!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

DC-Cutie said:


> Wow!  That's pretty extreme.



:shame: Sorry. I stumbled into a few articles mentioning that Halle can get charged for child abuse and Gabriel wanting Oliver arrested. I just had to agree with it. 

Here are the articles in case you're interested in reading it:

Halle Berry can face another child abuse investigation:

http://www.examiner.com/article/halle-berry-could-face-another-child-abuse-investigation-over-fianc-ex-s-fight?CID=obnetwork

Gabriel Aubry wants Oliver Martinez Arrested:

http://www.examiner.com/article/gabriel-aubry-wants-olivier-martinez-arrested


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> I am more than happy to volunteer to keep gabriel as far as possible from halle and to look after him




the line has formed to the left and is wrapping around the building!!!!




domlee said:


> Tyson is retired from modeling.  He started that path a few years ago when he only selectively "worked" runways for a few people.  Now is retired as a full-time model.  Then came his work as a host of a tv show or two.




my chocolate thunder!!!!!





gre8dane said:


> Bet you she is talking his ear off!!




   she does look exactly like the kind of child that always has an opinion and something to say about everything!!!


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't understand why people are saying Aubry was the instigator and lost restraint.  Martinez  gave him a considerable beating.  Even if Aubry did start something, wasn't it Martinez who lost control and wouldn't stop the pounding?
> 
> IMO, a real man would have contained himself and walked away, but Martinez seems to have a problem.  Maybe he needs to get more work and feel better about himself.
> 
> Seems to me Aubry is a very nice guy to let this go.



This is exactly what I don't get.

Anyways.. I'm glad he gets to see Nahla again and OM stays the eff away from the situation.


----------



## shoegal

chicaloca said:
			
		

> Just call me a psychic
> 
> Gabriel really knows how to milk the press and use the paparazzi.
> 
> I like how Halle & Olivier paying Gabriel's medical bills is viewed as an admission of guilt but Gabriel dropping the restraining order and not filing any charges against Olivier isn't viewed the same. I thought Gabriel was afraid for his life and that Olivier is a monster who shouldn't be around his daughter?  It seems Gabriel has a price and money is enough to excuse all transgressions.
> 
> I curious why if Halle is known for picking so-called "bad" men, Gabriel is somehow exempt from this label and viewed as completely innocent? Surely he must fit her "type", no?



It may well be but it could also be that they told him they would otherwise fight to extend their restraint order preventing him from seeing Nahla as soon as he has. As far as the paps, I see the same type of pics they've always taken of him with Nahla. A bigger question for me is why Halle still has a police escort. And no argument from me, Gabriel's taste in women is suspect.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> the line has formed to the left and is wrapping around the building!!!!





bag-princess said:


> ^^
> calm down ladies and let's take numbers! i am glad that there are so many of us willing to help this guy out, we are a selfless lot!


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal said:


> It may well be but it could also be that they told him they would otherwise fight to extend their restraint order preventing him from seeing Nahla as soon as he has. As far as the paps, I see the same type of pics they've always taken of him with Nahla. A bigger question for me is why Halle still has a police escort. And no argument from me, Gabriel's taste in women is suspect.


I know posters here have tried to paint a different picture, but don't you get the feeling he's basically a low key, easy going guy who wants to be in his child's life?


----------



## chinableu

pukasonqo said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> the line has formed to the left and is wrapping around the building!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> calm down ladies and let's take numbers! i am glad that there are so many of us willing to help this guy out, we are a selfless lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad y'all are after Gabriel.  It gives me better odds with Olivier.
> 
> I want some of that Unfaithful, up against the wall...kinda lovin'.
Click to expand...


----------



## bag-princess

chinableu said:


> pukasonqo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad y'all are after Gabriel.  It gives me better odds with Olivier.
> 
> *I want some of that Unfaithful, up against the wall...kinda lovin'.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> 
> you go girl!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:
			
		

> In Halle & Gabriel's case, whatever the issue that is brought to court, Gabriel is right there with his lawyers....as he should be, so no need to pat him on the back.
> .



THIS!!!  Agree with you.  Why is it that he gets all of this accolade for the appearance of being an involved father?  IJS... Isn't that what a parent is supposed to do?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's not getting accolades...sheesh. The guy can't win. Either he's accused of just using Nahla for "appearances"..or he's using the fact he has to show up in court as PR? 

IMHO, he's not just a dad for appearances. He's a dad. Full stop. I don't doubt that Halle and Gabriel love her _equally_. It's the relationship with Olivier that seems to have had an explosive effect on all of them.  To remedy it (which it seems they have) OM needs to keep away when Gabriel is picking up/dropping off Nahla. He should have been doing that in the first place.

In a perfect world, they would all get along like some ridiculous sitcom, but some people just can't be around each other. At least they seem to be on their way to navigating that scenario.


----------



## rubycat

Just wondering does Olivier have kids of his own?


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> He's not getting accolades...sheesh. The guy can't win. Either he's accused of just using Nahla for "appearances"..or he's using the fact he has to show up in court as PR?
> 
> IMHO, he's not just a dad for appearances. He's a dad. Full stop. I don't doubt that Halle and Gabriel love her equally. It's the relationship with Olivier that seems to have had an explosive effect on all of them.  To remedy it (which it seems they have) OM needs to keep away when Gabriel is picking up/dropping off Nahla. He should have been doing that in the first place.
> 
> In a perfect world, they would all get along like some ridiculous sitcom, but some people just can't be around each other. At least they seem to be on their way to navigating that scenario.



Well said!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jahpson

such a cute trenchcoat


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such lovely hair!


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry puts drama behind her and goes furniture shopping ... as Gabriel Aubry avoids prosecution following Thanksgiving brawl

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-Thanksgiving-brawl.html#ixzz2EBogKRWa


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry puts drama behind her and goes furniture shopping ... as Gabriel Aubry avoids prosecution following Thanksgiving brawl
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-Thanksgiving-brawl.html#ixzz2EBogKRWa





incognito??????    anyone with at least one eye can see that is halle!!  and they are even using the front dang door!!!!  it would take more than shades and a hat to hide who she is.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> incognito??????    anyone with at least one eye can see that is halle!!  and they are even using the front dang door!!!!  it would take more than shades and a hat to hide who she is.


^^
she is incognito, she is wearing sunglasses!


----------



## LuxePRW

I'm sure this has been discussed a few pages back, but I don't understand how any woman (and especially Halle, given her past) would want to be with someone who has such violent tendencies.  Shouldn't she be questioning whether or not OM will become violent towards her?  The aggression seems to be present.  I don't know much about OM (not a fan) so maybe this was a one time thing.  But I still give him a heavy dose of side-eye!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


>



Adorbs!


----------



## anthrosphere

chinableu said:


>



:lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> she is incognito, she is wearing sunglasses!




those wacky stars!!!!

yea those sunglasses would never give her away!!!


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


>



Cute but how is the weather over there? Halle is dressed autumn/winter and Nahla in summer


----------



## Sassys

Gabriel Aubry hides his fading bruises behind dark glasses as he gets back into his normal routine

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lasses-gets-normal-routine.html#ixzz2EP2IDA1l


----------



## Swanky

I guess Gabriel needs a thread . . .


----------



## AEGIS

do they make those boots for grownups? they're cute


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I guess Gabriel needs a thread . . .



I was just saying this exact same thing last week! This man deserves his own thread!


----------



## Swanky

JJ


It was recently announced that the 46-year-old actor did not want to press charges against Halle Berry&#8216;s ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry for their fight on Thanksgiving.

Law enforcement sources told TMZ that the case will be set for an informal hearing at the city attorney&#8217;s office. The most likely result is that Gabriel will take anger management classes. However, the hearing officer could choose to drop the entire matter after hearing both sides.


----------



## Sassys

Off to Paris


----------



## chinableu

Ugh.  I wish she'd give me back my man!


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle looks cute with her pic backpack. Olivier used to be cute many moons ago, he really loves those jeans. 

Is this Halle's first Christmas without Nahla, it's gonna be tough. They took her to Disney on Ice on thursday. I love Disney on ice!


----------



## Swanky

She could probably stay and be w/ Nahla  I know she gets her in "in a couple" of days so it's possible Nahla is meeting her there.


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She could probably stay and be w/ Nahla  I know she gets her in "in a couple" of days so it's possible Nahla is meeting her there.



The article said Nahla will be spending Christmas with her father and then she will meet up with her mom next week.


----------



## Swanky

On another site, where I got Gabriel's pics, it said a few days.  Hopefully the sources don't know for sure since it's none of our biz! lol!


----------



## cocosapphire

*Halle and Olivier begin their French vacation with some sightseeing *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vacation-sightseeing-Paris.html#ixzz2Fw7JlLpS


----------



## Sassys

cocosapphire said:


> *Halle and Olivier begin their French vacation with some sightseeing *
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vacation-sightseeing-Paris.html#ixzz2Fw7JlLpS



OMG!!!! There are paps in France. Gee we want to move from LA to France because there are no paps. SMH


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Who makes those slouch strapped boots that Halle is wearing?


----------



## shoegal

WhitleyGilbert said:
			
		

> Who makes those slouch strapped boots that Halle is wearing?



I think those are Fiorentini and Baker boots - either the Bean or Eternity.


----------



## Swanky

My Eternity's aren't quite like that, mine don't have that heel and have 3 straps.


----------



## shoegal

WhitleyGilbert said:
			
		

> Who makes those slouch strapped boots that Halle is wearing?




Probably the Bean - couldn't see heel on my phone.


----------



## Nat

She looks sad.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> OMG!!!! There are paps in France. Gee we want to move from LA to France because there are no paps. SMH





exactly!!!


----------



## chicaloca

Sassys said:


> OMG!!!! There are paps in France. Gee we want to move from LA to France because there are no paps. SMH



She wanted to move to France because paps cannot photograph children there.


----------



## chinableu

chicaloca said:


> She wanted to move to France *because paps cannot photograph children there*.



That's how it should be everywhere.

I think they make a beautiful couple.

He's very easy on the eyes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

They can photograph, but can't be published. However, they can get around that by selling the pics to other agencies. Like the US based ones.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> They can photograph, but can't be published. However, they can get around that by selling the pics to other agencies. Like the US based ones.



That is what I thought. Halle is full of crap


----------



## chinableu

DC-Cutie said:


> They can photograph, but can't be published. However, they can get around that by selling the pics to other agencies. Like the US based ones.



So, there's a way around the law.

Ugh.  That's awful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As you can see in recent threads there are pics of J Lo and her children in Paris, mariah and dem babies shopping up a storm at Dior.... You get what I'm saying?

Now, the pics could have been taken by their entourage, but also could have been taken by paris based paps.


----------



## chicaloca

DC-Cutie said:


> They can photograph, but can't be published. However, they can get around that by selling the pics to other agencies. Like the US based ones.



That sucks if that's the case but still there is less paparazzi in Paris in general. You do not see the level of invasive photos that we see from American paps. I mean they wait outside Nahla's school. I think that should be illegal.


----------



## Sassys

Missing Nahla? Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez look less than merry as they wander around Paris together 


They arrived in Paris just in time for Christmas. 
And Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez wasted no time in getting up and out as the couple were seen happily strolling through the Saint-Germain-des-Prés neighbourhood on Sunday. 
But it seems that a Christmas without her little girl has started to take it's toll on Halle and her beau, both 46, as when they stepped out on Thursday, they looked thoroughly miserable.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erry-wander-Paris-together.html#ixzz2GIOKt42j 


Interesting how Gabriel has managed to keep Nahla out of the spotlight while Halle had been in France.


----------



## Sassys

Back in her mother's arms! Halle Berry scoops up her sleepy daughter Nahla after Parisian holiday with Olivier Martinez

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-holiday-Olivier-Martinez.html#ixzz2GSfy7Krq


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:
			
		

> Interesting how Gabriel has managed to keep Nahla out of the spotlight while Halle had been in France.



Yes, and how amazing that .. the minute the child is back with her mother, the paps are ready & waiting to get that pic?!?!  Hmmmmm ...


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Yes, and how amazing that .. the minute the child is back with her mother, the paps are ready & waiting to get that pic?!?!  Hmmmmm ...




everyone knows that she sure that they know where to find her!  that is why her complaints about the press are nothing.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

shoegal said:


> I think those are Fiorentini and Baker boots - either the Bean or Eternity.





shoegal said:


> Probably the Bean - couldn't see heel on my phone.



Thanks!


----------



## labelwhore04

chicaloca said:


> That sucks if that's the case but still there is less paparazzi in Paris in general. You do not see the level of invasive photos that we see from American paps. I mean they wait outside Nahla's school. I think that should be illegal.



The only place where there are crazy paps is in LA. Halle wanting to move to France to get away from the paps is ridic. All she would need to do is move out of LA, even just a few hours away to Orange County or something, she could get away from them for the most part.


----------



## Ejm1059

The paps in NY are no where near as bad as the ones in LA. In NY people usually leave celebrities alone.


----------



## bag-princess

when she goes on about her privacy and the paps and moving -  i always for some reason think of david chappelle.  when he had his little breakdown or whatever and REALLY wanted to get away from the prying eyes he did not leave the country. he moved his wife and kids to a 65 acre farm in Yellow Springs Ohio!  and from what he and people that know him have said - he is seriously happy there!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> when she goes on about her privacy and the paps and moving -  i always for some reason think of david chappelle.  when he had his little breakdown or whatever and REALLY wanted to get away from the prying eyes he did not leave the country. he moved his wife and kids to a 65 acre farm in Yellow Springs Ohio!  and from what he and people that know him have said - he is seriously happy there!



Yes, he's very happy, content and living life - in peace

If Julia Roberts can move to the desert and not have to worry about the paps, so can Halle.  Look at Katie, the paps hounded her every move with Tom.  now that she's in NYC, they still take pics, but she just goes on about her business.

She likes the attention, as much as she claims otherwise.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, he's very happy, content and living life - in peace
> 
> If Julia Roberts can move to the desert and not have to worry about the paps, so can Halle.  Look at Katie, the paps hounded her every move with Tom.  now that she's in NYC, they still take pics, but she just goes on about her business.
> 
> *She likes the attention, as much as she claims otherwise*.




of course she does!!!  she tries to make it sound like it is impossible to do but stars bigger than her have proved it can be done!


----------



## chicaloca

To people saying Halle should move to Ohio or wherever, you realize that she was blocked from moving from LA because Gabriel is based there?

According to Radaronline (Gabriel's mouthpiece) Nahla was in Canada with Gabe for Christmas so I wouldn't expect there to be paparazzi in Quebec.


----------



## bag-princess

chicaloca said:


> To people saying Halle should move to Ohio or wherever, you realize that she was blocked from moving from LA because Gabriel is based there?
> 
> According to Radaronline (Gabriel's mouthpiece) Nahla was in Canada with Gabe for Christmas so I wouldn't expect there to be paparazzi in Quebec.





i was not saying she she should move to ohio - only that david chappelle DID and that others have moved from hollywood and have very happy "normal lives" that do not involve the paps because that is what they wanted. if she really wanted to be free of prying eyes it could be done easily - and she would not have to leave the country!


----------



## Swanky

chicaloca, you realize Halle has petitioned trying to move Nahla to France right? Paparazzi as the excuse.  People are merely pointing out that 
1} if you don't call the papz they won't follow you  and 2} you don't have to leave the country to have privacy.


----------



## chicaloca

Halle does not have to call the paparazzi. They know where she lives and where her daughter goes to school. From there it's a matter of waiting and following. Paps are staked out at every major airport LAX, JFK (NY), Heathrow (London), Charles Gaulle (Paris).  If they see a celebrity arrive they will know to stake out for photographs wherever they land. Once they know the celebs hotel, once again, it's just a matter of watching and waiting. 

There is no reason for Halle to call the paparazzi. She has nothing to promote and nothing to gain from picture after picture of her picking her daughter up from school or walking with her boyfriend.

It doesn't really matter where Halle tries to move at this point. She could petition to go to Ohio but Gabriel will take her to court and block the move and she'd be accused of moving to keep Nahla from him rather than moving for privacy or simply to get on with her life. He has already tried to block Halle from taking Nahla with her to film movies outside of LA. No matter where Halle tries to move in the U.S. I'm sure he will not allow it.  Since both Gabriel and Halle have professions that require travel all over the world I think there should be more leeway from the court in where they can reside especially since Gabriel is apparently not even a U.S. citizen.


----------



## bag-princess

chicaloca said:


> There is no reason for Halle to call the paparazzi. She has nothing to promote and nothing to gain from picture after picture of her picking her daughter up from school or walking with her boyfriend.





and by your same reasoning - there is no need for the paps to stalk her!  she has nothing to promote!  nothing is going on in her life but the custody case and her so-called all of a sudden "can't wait to get married again"!!!   halle doesn't want to leave the US and the paps behind!  she would become so irrelevant then.  what else is so interesting that they would wait hours for her at airports and hotels? 

and you make it sound like gabe is just so unreasonable because he doesn't want to see his child moved to another country!  i would block her at every move if i was him,too.


----------



## bmini

Halle absolutely calls the paps.


----------



## bmini

She needs them. She needs to stay relevant, especially since her last few movies have flopped.


----------



## bisousx

Hollywood is a business ~ if the paparazzi believe that the photos will sell, they will stake anyone out. She's also free to call them if she has an agenda. If a celeb is not newsworthy and decides to stay out of the public, then the paps won't come (ie Julia Roberts). Not much to debate about here.


----------



## chicaloca

bag-princess said:


> and by your same reasoning - there is no need for the paps to stalk her!  she has nothing to promote!  nothing is going on in her life but the custody case and her so-called all of a sudden "can't wait to get married again"!!!   halle doesn't want to leave the US and the paps behind!  she would become so irrelevant then.
> 
> and you make it sound like gabe is just so unreasonable because he doesn't want to see his child moved to another country!  i would block her at every move if i was him,too.




The paparazzi stalks celebrities to sell their pictures to online websites and tabloids. It doesn't matter whether Halle has something to promote- the paps will still make money selling her pictures.

I don't think  Gabriel is unreasonable for wanting to see his child.  I do think he is jealous and more vindictive than people will admit. He does not like that Halle moved on from him. He took her to court several times to block Halle from taking Nahla to her movie sets essentially forcing her to chose between work and her child. Halle ended up compromising by paying for his transport and hotel stays during filming. Gabriel's whole career as a model is about travel --he is not glued to LA.


----------



## CeeJay

chicaloca said:
			
		

> I don't think  Gabriel is unreasonable for wanting to see his child.  I do think he is jealous and more vindictive than people will admit. He does not like that Halle moved on from him. He took her to court several times to block Halle from taking Nahla to her movie sets essentially forcing her to chose between work and her child. Halle ended up compromising by paying for his transport and hotel stays during filming. Gabriel's whole career as a model is about travel --he is not glued to LA.



And you have proof of your accusations, or are they your opinion?  While I don't work in the movie biz, my understanding is that an actor can be away on set for quite an extensive period of time. As such, I would understand why Gabriel would want to continue to see his child .. and on a regular basis. As far as his career, it appears as though its taken a back seat as he seems to want to be with his child, and be a part of her life. I don't see anything wrong with that ...


----------



## bag-princess

chicaloca said:


> The paparazzi stalks celebrities to sell their pictures to online websites and tabloids. It doesn't matter whether Halle has something to promote- the paps will still make money selling her pictures.
> 
> I don't think  Gabriel is unreasonable for wanting to see his child.  I do think he is jealous and more vindictive than people will admit. He does not like that Halle moved on from him. He took her to court several times to block Halle from taking Nahla to her movie sets essentially forcing her to chose between work and her child. Halle ended up compromising by paying for his transport and hotel stays during filming. *Gabriel's whole career as a model is about travel --he is not glued to LA.*




which is exactly why he chose to go with halle when she was filming whatever film it was several years ago in africa - and was going to be gone several months. he went with her because he did not want to be seperated from his daughter for that period of time and he wanted to take care of her and not have someone else do it.  and soon after - when she saw that he wanted to be a part of her life and not just in name - she decided their relationship was not going to work and that they had nothing in common!!!  
she thought it would easy to get rid of him.  he has proved her wrong!


----------



## chicaloca

CeeJay said:


> And you have proof of your accusations, or are they your opinion?  While I don't work in the movie biz, my understanding is that an actor can be away on set for quite an extensive period of time. As such, I would understand why Gabriel would want to continue to see his child .. and on a regular basis. As far as his career, it appears as though its taken a back seat as he seems to want to be with his child, and be a part of her life. I don't see anything wrong with that ...



I'm not making an "accusation" .TMZ has been documenting Halle and Gabe's fight from the beginning. All of their court cases are documented there, including Gabe trying to block Halle from taking 2-3 year old Nahla with her when she had to travel for filming. No mom is going to leave a child that young behind. She almost lost her role in New Year's Eve because he didn't want her to go to NYC. Halle eventually rejoined the film but in a lesser part. The courts allowed Halle to take Nahla but she had to fly Gabriel there and pay for hotel accommodations similar to her own as part of the agreement.  

I think both sides are to blame for their issues. Gabriel is not innocent. 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/09/halle...aby-london-hotel-bill-expenses-court-custody/

http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/24/halle...-york-custody-gabriel-aubry-samuel-l-jackson/




> which is exactly why he chose to go with halle when she was filming whatever film it was several years ago in africa - and was going to be gone several months. he went with her because he did not want to be seperated from his daughter for that period of time and he wanted to take care of her and not have someone else do it.



Gabe went only after he was unsuccessful  in blocking Halle from taking Nahla. The judge ruled that Gabriel was aware Halle's profession required travel so he couldn't seek to prevent her from working which is basically what he was doing by taking her to court every time she tried to film a movie and bring her daughter.


----------



## chicaloca

duplicate post


----------



## bag-princess

well it has been this way forever with men - they choose the pretty woman and think that is all that is required and then when the baby comes along they are now stuck with "miss pretty" for at least 18 years if not life!

so halle IF (and i don't believe he is this person) is having to go through this with gabe because she thought he was just a gorgeous face and body and that she would not have to deal with him long then she deserves it,too!!!


----------



## bag-princess

chicaloca said:


> *Gabe went only after he was unsuccessful  in blocking Halle from taking Nahla*. The judge ruled that Gabriel was aware Halle's profession required travel so he couldn't seek to prevent her from working which is basically what he was doing by taking her to court every time she tried to film a movie and bring her daughter.






i don't see a problem with it.   he could not stop her - so he went with her to take care of his child instead of some stranger.  and this is supposed to be a the bad father that halle wants to paint him as????
and if the courts saw fit for her to have to pay for him to stay in NYC while she was filming i am wondering if they learned things that even the mighty TMZ were not privy to.


----------



## chicaloca

bag-princess said:


> i don't see a problem with it.   he could not stop her - so he went with her to take care of his child instead of some stranger.  and this is supposed to be a the bad father that halle wants to paint him as????
> and if the courts saw fit for her to have to pay for him to stay in NYC while she was filming i am wondering if they learned things that even the mighty TMZ were not privy to.



Who said he's a bad father for going? Gabriel has a flexible and mobile profession that afford him the time and ability to travel to see Nahla so there is no reason to take his baby mama to court every time her job calls for her to leave town. Each instance of him taking her to  court ended with Halle footing his transport and stay which is fair. 

Halle's reasons for not wanting Nahla to be left with Gabe were addressed in various court dates and those reasons haven't been brought to light. Whatever Gabe did made the judge require supervised visits after getting recommendations from child services- this was in the year before the nanny incident even happened. Something likely happened to Nahla in Gabe's care that made Halle spooked to leave Nahla with him and the court sided with her and ordered supervised visits until he showed improvement.

Gabe is not completely innocent. Halle is not the one with assault complaints filed by their nanny nor is she getting into holiday brawls. I don't buy him as this constant victim when third parties (i.e court appointed nannies, the LAPD) are continually pegging him as an instigator.


----------



## gre8dane

bmini said:


> Halle absolutely calls the paps.



Don't believe this AT.ALL!  



chicaloca said:


> Who said he's a bad father for going? Gabriel has a flexible and mobile profession that afford him the time and ability to travel to see Nahla so there is no reason to take his baby mama to court every time her job calls for her to leave town. Each instance of him taking her to  court ended with Halle footing his transport and stay which is fair.
> 
> *Halle's reasons for not wanting Nahla to be left with Gabe were addressed in various court dates and those reasons haven't been brought to light*. Whatever Gabe did made the judge require supervised visits after getting recommendations from child services- this was in the year before the nanny incident even happened. Something likely happened to Nahla in Gabe's care that made Halle spooked to leave Nahla with him and the court sided with her and ordered supervised visits until he showed improvement.
> 
> *Gabe is not completely innocent*. Halle is not the one with assault complaints filed by their nanny nor is she getting into holiday brawls. I don't buy him as this constant victim when third parties (i.e court appointed nannies, the LAPD) are continually pegging *him as an instigator*.



When the police announced no charges against Gabe after the T-Day disaster, they said he was the one who is having problems moving on from the relationship.  But she is evil Halle doing everything she can to keep gorgeous doting dad Gabe from Nahla...:weird:  

Using the paps in the request to the courts to move sounds better then 'following her man' as the reason.  Since her man is from France, Paris it is - not "Ohio", Tokyo or San Francisco.  Either way, all of those places are a flight away, as they all found out this past Christmas.  Halle can't leave LA & Gabe can just stop with the running to court everytime Halle needs to work.  Hopefully there will be continued peace after the beat down and subsequent agreement.


----------



## meluvs2shop

xx inappropriate


----------



## Michele26

Wonder if that picture was photoshopped?


----------



## Chanel522

meluvs2shop said:


> Has this photo been posted? I've never seen it before but saw it on FB tonight.
> Mods if this is not allowed, sorry,  pls remove:



Good God, is that her hoo hanging out, too?!  Smh


----------



## Irishgal

meluvs2shop said:
			
		

> Has this photo been posted? I've never seen it before but saw it on FB tonight.
> Mods if this is not allowed, sorry,  pls remove:



Hell to the damn no.


----------



## kateincali

That photo with the sheer dress is photoshopped. It didn't look like that.


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel522 said:


> Good God, is that her hoo hanging out, too?!  Smh



Omg yes it is!!!!
Is she on drugs???? That is just too wrong!
I don't believe it is photoshopped! I think it is
sheer and when you get flashes going that is what happens!
I have seen it happen with other stars - no underwear!


----------



## kateincali

bag-princess said:


> Omg yes it is!!!!
> Is she on drugs???? That is just too wrong!
> I don't believe it is photoshopped! I think it is
> sheer and when you get flashes going that is what happens!
> I have seen it happen with other stars - no underwear!


It was definitely photoshopped - you can Google the set from the fifi awards (my phone is being annoying, I can't link) and the dress wasn't sheer in any light.


----------



## bag-princess

faith_ann said:


> It was definitely photoshopped - you can Google the set from the fifi awards (my phone is being annoying, I can't link) and the dress wasn't sheer in any light.




Ok sheer is not the correct word but this has 
happened before with her. When the flash went off 
you could see straight through whatever she had
on. It's not visible to the naked eye - only when the
flash went off. She was at some big award show and the
same thing happened. One pic was fine - the same pic with
another camera shows differently.
I don't think she likes underwear! LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's definitely photoshopped.


----------



## Nat

Darn, looks like I missed something :giggles:


----------



## anthrosphere

I missed it, too.  Ah well.


----------



## Nat

Subdued Halle Berry takes Nahla to school after Christmas break... as outcome of custody battle with Gabriel Aubry believed to be just days away

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-Gabriel-Aubry-believed-just-days-away.html

Post Christmas blues and returning to school after the holidays are enough to give anyone a long face. 
And Halle Berry looked downcast when she was spotted taking her daughter Nahla to school in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.
The four-year-old was going to one of her first days back at the books and was seen being lead by the hand by her mother.


----------



## cocosapphire

*BET Honors 2013,* Washington D.C., January 12, 2013


and with Alicia Keys


----------



## knasarae

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> BET Honors 2013, Washington D.C., January 12, 2013
> 
> and with Alicia Keys



She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Nathalya

That dress looks amazing!!


----------



## Swanky

Just stunning and always gets amazing gowns!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great..


----------



## New-New

Halle giving you EVERYTHING in Atelier Versace. SERVE, HALLE! SERVE!


----------



## sparkle7

wow! she looks fab!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Gorgeous!


----------



## NYC Chicky

She's trying to be like Angie


----------



## sparkle7

NYC Chicky said:


> She's trying to be like Angie



How?


----------



## qudz104

sparkle7 said:


> How?



The leg sticking out thing lol.


----------



## limom

Halle is as fine as ever!
Damn, she is freaking 45.
Unbelievable!


----------



## KristyDarling

She's gorgeous but I'm not feeling the dress. It looks like a swimsuit with a sarong.  Then again, this is the Golden Globes and not the Oscars so anything goes!


----------



## NYC Chicky

sparkle7 said:


> How?


http://www.cleveland.com/people/index.ssf/2012/02/angelina_jolies_right_leg_spaw.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jasus! She is crapping on chicks 20 years younger than her.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she's beyond IMO.


----------



## PurseNut911

Halle is so unbelievably gorgeous. Does she not age? Lol She looked spectacular in her latest gown at the Golden Globes.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> Halle giving you EVERYTHING in Atelier Versace. SERVE, HALLE! SERVE!



ok, I really like the red dress, but this one, too much going on, cut outs, splits, one shoulder....

and is her color 'fading'...


Google Thienna Ho  ...I learned something new the other night...


----------



## meluvs2shop

i don't like the dress but damn she looks hot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't like the dress either..she looks fantastic though.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> ok, I really like the red dress, but this one, too much going on, cut outs, splits, one shoulder....
> 
> and is her color 'fading'...
> 
> 
> Google Thienna Ho  ...I learned something new the other night...



What is it about Ho?
Skin color chimera?


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> ok, I really like the red dress, but this one, too much going on, cut outs, splits, one shoulder....
> 
> and is her color 'fading'...
> 
> 
> Google Thienna Ho  ...I learned something new the other night...



She's not bleaching. She just lightskinneded. I am as well an my skin tone changes several shades over the course of a year, hell even a day.


----------



## knasarae

I think she looks amazing, I love everything except the Angelina leg lol.


----------



## qudz104

she looks great but i hate that dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> She's not bleaching. She just lightskinneded. I am as well an my skin tone changes several shades over the course of a year, hell even a day.



I am too but there are a lot of shenanigans going on in Hollywood...prime example Meghan Goode...


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> I am too but there are a lot of shenanigans going on in Hollywood...prime example Meghan Goode...



Are you referring to her chola's eyebrows?
As far as skin lightening, it is not exclusive to AA women.
And imo, is not always self hate, some people have uneven skins and spots.


----------



## yogamommi

I didn't know she has a lazy eye


----------



## knics33

Hmm... I can't decide on the dress! I would love it if the print were different. She looks amazing, as usual.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Are you referring to her chola's eyebrows?
> *As far as skin lightening, it is not exclusive to AA women*.
> And imo, is not always self hate, some people have uneven skins and spots.



I never said it was...and the name of the woman I posted is Asian.

I talk of African American because that is MY culture....and uneven skin/spots is ONE thing, but It's OBVIOUS when people have gone to the lighening extreme...I saw Meghan Goode on Wendy yesterday and she is CLEARLY several shades lighter and I don't remember HER having dark spots, etc....

Clearing dark spots, uneven tone has always been the gimmick/acceptable use, but we all know many go much further than that.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> I never said it was...and the name of the woman I posted is Asian.
> 
> I talk of African American because that is MY culture....and uneven skin/spots is ONE thing, but It's OBVIOUS when people have gone to the lighening extreme...I saw Meghan Goode on Wendy yesterday and she is CLEARLY several shades lighter and I don't remember HER having dark spots, etc....
> 
> Clearing dark spots, uneven tone has always been the gimmick/acceptable use, but we all know many go much further than that.



I hear you. I had no idea Meghan Goode did participate in skin bleaching but her eyebrows are memorable.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> I hear you. I had no idea Meghan Goode did participate in skin bleaching but her eyebrows are memorable.



I don't know for fact...but she looks different on Wendy...and yeah, they talked about the eyebrows tooo...she said she used to shave them when she was younger and they never grew back full and about 6 years ago she had them tattoo'd on....

Chola was the first thing I though too!


----------



## solange

I just thought she stopped tanning finally.  She used to be about this shade, probably lighter, earlier in her career.


----------



## Swanky

Her in 1985, if she's lighter, not that I care or it's any of my concern, it's not much IMO.  Nose job is biggest obvious change to me.  Interestingly, looks like she got darker as she aged! lol!  Photoshop I'm sure. {disclaimer, websites/photos could be a year off earlier or later}






1990





2001





2002


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Nathalya

1990 haircut, beautiful


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't know for fact...but she looks different on Wendy...and yeah, they talked about the eyebrows tooo...she said she used to shave them when she was younger and they never grew back full and about 6 years ago she had them tattoo'd on....
> 
> Chola was the first thing I though too!



That's exactly what I thought  - I was so offended. When she said "they're like this because I used to hang with Spanish girls (or something to that effect). And I thought... Well Spanish Girls are from Spain and your eyebrows are typical chola eyebrows... Mine don't look like that and I'm a "Spanish girl"


----------



## Ladybug09

gottaluvmybags said:


> That's exactly what I thought  - I was so offended. When she said "they're like this because I used to hang with Spanish girls (or something to that effect). And I thought... Well Spanish Girls are from Spain and your eyebrows are typical chola eyebrows... Mine don't look like that and I'm a "Spanish girl"



I thought she did say Chola??? cause that's definitely what they are. LOL

I never 'knew' what that was, saw it, but not Knew, until I read Dlisted.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ladybug09 said:


> I thought she did say Chola??? cause that's definitely what they are. LOL
> 
> I never 'knew' what that was, saw it, but not Knew, until I read Dlisted.



LOL - it's more of a thing in SoCal with people of Hispanic/Latin descent.  I was born and raised in Mexico and we did not have that, so when I moved to the U.S. it was certainly surprising.  My mom would have killed me if I ever had that look - she threatened to dunk my face in the toilet and wash off the Chola hair and makeup if she ever caught me - and trust me I never tried her... she's crazy and would totally do it.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Sassys said:


>



That baby is so cute!! I wish I could ID those boots, my DD is about the same age and would totally love those!


----------



## Swanky

Love this dress, she's looks amazing!

*Halle Berry - NAACP Image Awards 2013 Red Carpet
*
































Halle Berry hits the red carpet at the 2013 NAACP Image Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Friday (February 1) in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old actress looked stunning in Vivienne Westwood&#8216;s Ball Tie Dress in black voile satin with champagne voile satin scarf detail, Brian Atwood shoes, Kabana earrings, and Le Vian rings.

Halle is nominated for Best Actress in a Motion Picture for her work in the epic film Cloud Atlas. She is up against Middle of Nowhere&#8216;s Emayatzy Corinealdi, In the Hive&#8216;s Loretta Devine, Won&#8217;t Back Down&#8216;s Viola Davis, and Beast of the Southern Wild&#8216;s Quvenzhane Wallis.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Not liking the dress..but wow..she looks so pretty!


----------



## chinableu

She looks amazing!


----------



## meluvs2shop

_did she get her boobs done, too? i know in the 2002 she is laying on her side but her boobs still look fuller than in the above shot with just her bra and panties on. _




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her in 1985, if she's lighter, not that I care or it's any of my concern, it's not much IMO.  Nose job is biggest obvious change to me.  Interestingly, looks like she got darker as she aged! lol!  Photoshop I'm sure. {disclaimer, websites/photos could be a year off earlier or later}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002


----------



## Swanky

Pretty sure her boobs have been done, like JLo & Kate Hudson I think they chose small, very natural sizes.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure her boobs have been done, like JLo & Kate Hudson I think they chose small, very natural sizes.



_well if that's the case i want her PS info  bc i LOVE the tear drop look and she has it! i didn't Jlo and hudson had a boob job...headed over there to "inspect"..._


----------



## CLove84

I didnt know about JLo but I knew about Hudson


----------



## gre8dane

Halle is so gorgeous.  I would love to see a red carpet look where she has a nude eye & dramatic lip just to switch it up a bit.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## helene20

Halle Berry was spotted walking alongside French beau Olivier Martinez on the trendy shopping strip Abbot Kinney in Venice Beach, California.


----------



## helene20

Anyone know what bag she is wearing in the picture above?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

I like her with the hair pulled back.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_years ago i thought oliver was cute but time hasn't been kind to him._


----------



## Michele26

meluvs2shop said:


> _years ago i thought oliver was cute but time hasn't been kind to him._



Remember him in Unfaithful!?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Michele26 said:


> Remember him in Unfaithful!?



_you read my mind! that's exactly the movie i was thinking about..._


----------



## Michele26

meluvs2shop said:


> _you read my mind! that's exactly the movie i was thinking about..._



Doesn't look anything like that now. :shame:


----------



## Swanky

OMG, he was SOOO dreamy in Unfaithful!


----------



## chinableu

helene20 said:


> Halle Berry was spotted walking alongside French beau Olivier Martinez on the trendy shopping strip Abbot Kinney in Venice Beach, California.



I wish she'd give me back MY MAN!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## karo

Out with Nahla


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nahla is so pretty! Even her little boots are adorbs!


----------



## cocosapphire

*Shooting a commercial for 5th Avenue Collection, LA, 2/21/2013*


----------



## cocosapphire

*MORE:  Shooting a commercial for 5th Avenue Collection, LA, 2/21/2013*


----------



## cocosapphire

*ADDITIONAL: Shooting a commercial for 5th Avenue Collection, LA, 2/21/2013*


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Academy Awards


----------



## twin-fun

Not liking this dress.


----------



## smile4me6

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> 2013 Academy Awards



I think she looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

oh that's different for her and surprisingly modest


----------



## charmesh

cocosapphire said:


> *Shooting a commercial for 5th Avenue Collection, LA, 2/21/2013*



I hope they don't airbrush them too much.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> oh that's different for her and surprisingly modest



I love that this is modest for Halle :giggles:

I like the dress, but not really on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

she looks different in this style, but still looks hot.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks even better on tv, she's almost 47! very hot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the dress..


----------



## Swanky

Oh... no no no.


----------



## randr21

She was stuck in a rut and this is what she came up w/?


----------



## knics33

I really like the dress minus those shoulder pads! They ruin the look for me. She definitely looked amazing on TV.


----------



## New-New

Found this on tumblr. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Ladybug09

She is too cute.


----------



## NY_Mami

I love the dress....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tonight I forgot about the crazy. She looks amaaaaaaaazzzinnng.


----------



## gre8dane

Halle was gorgeous at the Oscars!  Again, I would have LOVED to have seen a red lip!


----------



## karo

I don't know why, but I don't like that dress...


----------



## Lush Life

New-New said:


> Found this on tumblr. Absolutely adorable.



Love it! This chick just will NOT oblige people and start looking horrible. Oh well, I guess they always have next year . . .


----------



## Michele26

Her hair was sticking straight up and along with the lines of the gown and the shoulder pads it just wasn't flattering.


----------



## michie

karo said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like that dress...



Same. Did not like that Dorothy Zbornak frock.


----------



## Jayne1

Very '80s, isn't it.


----------



## Swanky

Too severe, not feeling it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm loving the dress, but not on Halle. I'm trying to think who it would look good on, someone tall and thin with softer features.


----------



## missmoimoi

I could have sworn that Joan Collins from Dynasty days wore that dress!  Halle is too young for this...I really didn't like it. How can you tell?


----------



## bag-princess

karo said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like that dress...




neither do i.




missmoimoi said:


> I could have sworn that Joan Collins from Dynasty days wore that dress!  Halle is too young for this...I really didn't like it. How can you tell?





that is exactly what it reminds me of!!  just missing shoulder pads.

just dreadful!!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Call premiere in Chicago on Thursday.


----------



## Sasha2012

The call premiere in Los Angeles Tuesday.


----------



## lovemysavior

Not feeling her last two looks.  They look cheap


----------



## Khaiz

Is she pregnant? She kinda looks like it... from the last 3 looks


----------



## Swanky

Face is pretty, as always! Her squinty eye is very noticeable today!
Not digging the outfit.


----------



## Ladybug09

have her and oh dude broken up? Haven't seen them together in a while....he hasn't been on the red carpet with her either.


----------



## Swanky

I saw pics of them holding hands last week.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> have her and oh dude broken up? Haven't seen them together in a while....he hasn't been on the red carpet with her either.



I wonder if he ever was with her on the Red Carpet? I was trying to remember if I've ever seen them together on there.

ETA: Lately she looks so 'hard' in her formal outfits. She doesn't look feminine, it that makes sense.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> I wonder if he ever was with her on the Red Carpet? I was trying to remember if I've ever seen them together on there.
> 
> ETA: Lately she looks so 'hard' in her formal outfits. *She doesn't look feminine, it that makes sense*.



yep...she looks rough......life's issues must be taking a toll.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> yep...she looks rough......life's issues must be taking a toll.



I wouldn't mind looking as rough as she does


----------



## ByeKitty

I hate her current haircut. She looks good with short hair, but this cut is just dreadful.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^That's what they said on Fashion Police...they said it's time for her to change up her look.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jayne1 said:


> Very '80s, isn't it.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2082770d1361755973-halle-berry-halle-rc-022413-20-4-.jpg



VERY...maybe even 70s, she looks like she belongs in the movie Scarface in one of the nightclub scenes.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 11)


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhhh, Halle, Desperate much....this is a Heidi Klum move...


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Ohhhh, Halle, Desperate much....this is a Heidi Klum move...





yea very much desperate.  why i have no idea.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> Ohhhh, Halle, Desperate much....this is a Heidi Klum move...



Maybe it's her age!? Trying to show she still has it.

Leno must have been falling out of his seat looking at her. I can just picture him leering at her. :giggles:


----------



## jokester

She is a beautiful woman but everytime I look at her I just see crazy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is not flattering.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Yes some of her choices of outfits may be horrible, but she's an all around gorgeous woman for being 47! I hope I look half that good when I'm her age!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I agree. She looks amazing on Leno. She is just gorgeous!


----------



## scarlet555

I have to admit:  I like the dress!  If I had her body, I'd be one of those ladies you think tacky...  She looks hot and the dress, wow.  She doesn't give me the Heidi Klum vibe at all.


----------



## spade331

CoachGirl12 said:


> Yes some of her choices of outfits may be horrible, but she's an all around gorgeous woman for being 47! I hope I look half that good when I'm her age!



ITA!


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Maybe it's her age!? Trying to show she still has it.
> 
> Leno must have been falling out of his seat looking at her. I can just picture him leering at her. :giggles:


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That dress is not flattering.


 

I see it has the nude mesh, but it just looks *too* naked...I think if it had a Black sheer panel I would like it more...It wouldn't "look" so naked.

But yeah, she is beautiful and has a fantastic shape, but it doesn't have to be on expose all the time.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Maybe it's her age!? Trying to show she still has it.
> 
> Leno must have been falling out of his seat looking at her. I can just picture him leering at her. :giggles:


 
Well, you said he was probably leering...here is an article that agrees with you.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ay-leno_n_2858944.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## cocosapphire

*Outside Jimmy Kimmel Live, Hollywood, March 2013*


----------



## twin-fun

She looks better and sexier in this outfit than that Reem Acra gown she wore on Leno.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the Leno outfit. It's risky and a bit tacky but she pulls it off and she looks great for her age.


----------



## Sassys

*'I'll move to France as soon as Nahla turns 18,' says Halle Berry after bitter custody battle nixes her plans to relocate with Olivier Martinez*

Halle Berry will move to France when her daughter turns 18.
The Cloud Atlas actress is keen to start a new life in Europe with her fiancé Olivier Martinez but her former partner, Gabriel Aubry, has bitterly contested her plans to take their little girl, Nahla, now five, with them.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-nixes-plans-relocate-Olivier-Martinez.html


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *'I'll move to France as soon as Nahla turns 18,' says Halle Berry after bitter custody battle nixes her plans to relocate with Olivier Martinez*
> 
> Halle Berry will move to France when her daughter turns 18.
> The Cloud Atlas actress is keen to start a new life in Europe with her fiancé Olivier Martinez but her former partner, Gabriel Aubry, has bitterly contested her plans to take their little girl, Nahla, now five, with them.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-nixes-plans-relocate-Olivier-Martinez.html







 

does she honestly think she will still be with OM then - 13 years from now????   chile puh-lease!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> does she honestly think she will still be with OM then???? chile puh-lease!


 
I give it one more year lol


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I give it one more year lol





you are too generous!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> you are too generous!!!


 
Trying to be more positive for 2013


----------



## Michele26

So much can happen in 13 years. When Nahla is 18 she may want to go to a college in the USA, and if she wants to move with her mother to France she can fly to visit her father whenever she likes.

If Halle is still with Oliver 13 years from now I would be very surprised.


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> So much can happen in 13 years. When Nahla is 18 she may want to go to a college in the USA, and if she wants to move with her mother to France she can fly to visit her father whenever she likes.
> 
> *If Halle is still with Oliver 13 years from now I would be very surprised.*





if halle is still with oliver at the end of summer - of this year!!! - i will be very surprised!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I saw The Call this weekend, Halle was fantastic in it. Loved her performance.


----------



## Sassys

I say get a new doctor...


*'I've been in therapy for 30 years': Halle Berry on her troubled childhood with abusive alcoholic father *​ 
Halle Berry has revealed she has been in therapy for over 30 years.
The 46-year-old actress - who has five-year-old daughter Nahla with ex-partner Gabriel Aubry - first sought treatment to help her deal with her dad Jerome that she witnessed as a child.​ 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2299405/Halle-Berry-Ive-therapy-30-years.html#ixzz2OfcJSco5​


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I say get a new doctor...
> 
> 
> *'I've been in therapy for 30 years': Halle Berry on her troubled childhood with abusive alcoholic father *​
> Halle Berry has revealed she has been in therapy for over 30 years.
> The 46-year-old actress - who has five-year-old daughter Nahla with ex-partner Gabriel Aubry - first sought treatment to help her deal with her dad Jerome that she witnessed as a child.​
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2299405/Halle-Berry-Ive-therapy-30-years.html#ixzz2OfcJSco5​









damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

she has finally admitted it.   and yea - ITA!!!   this is no ringing review for her doctor!!

eta - she knows first hand what a bad relationship with a father does!!!  why in the hell would she want that for her daughter!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

18? Is she serious...she should have kept that thought to herself.


----------



## Sassys

In Hawaii


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That dress is not flattering.


 

Sure isn't...makes her boobs look saggy.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> In Hawaii





note to oliver:


she has been having therapy for 18 years. beauty may fade - but crazy can last a lifetime.  just sayin'!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> note to oliver:
> 
> 
> she has been having therapy for 18 years. beauty may fade - but crazy can last a lifetime. just sayin'!


 


We all go a little crazy sometimes


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> We all go a little crazy sometimes






yes - "sometimes"  sassys is the key!  

 not "18 years long" time!!!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> note to oliver:
> 
> 
> she has been having therapy for 18 years. beauty may fade - but crazy can last a lifetime.  just sayin'!



According to the article, she says 30.
And most people I know, have been in some type of therapy. There is no shame in seeking help.
As far as her moving to France when Nahla is 18, I don't understand why she would even share that thought. It sounds weird.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> note to oliver:
> 
> 
> she has been having therapy for 18 years. *beauty may fade - but crazy can last a lifetime.  just sayin'*!


Jude Judy!!


----------



## karo

In Hawaii


----------



## kcf68

Omg I think that is the first PAP  picture, we have seen with him out of those ugly jeans!


----------



## Michele26

Nahla's getting so tall.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just saw some video of Halle, Olivier and nahla being swarmed by paps at the airport!!!  Goodness!  One of the paps said Olivier kicked him, you can hear Halle yelling and poor little nahla caught up in the mix. 

I truly don't understand why they don't fly private, into a smaller (non-pap accessible) airport.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Just saw some video of Halle, Olivier and nahla being swarmed by paps at the airport!!!  Goodness!  One of the paps said Olivier kicked him, you can hear Halle yelling and poor little nahla caught up in the mix.
> 
> *I truly don't understand why they don't fly private, into a smaller (non-pap accessible) airport.*





and miss the chance to help her claim of why she so desperatley needs to move out of the country with Nahla????   not a chance!!!!!  she loves it!  there was one of the pap's that talked about the stars that call them so that they are there at their every turn - and she is one that does.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Just saw some video of Halle, Olivier and nahla being swarmed by paps at the airport!!!  Goodness!  One of the paps said Olivier kicked him, you can hear Halle yelling and poor little nahla caught up in the mix.
> 
> I truly don't understand why they don't fly private, into a smaller (non-pap accessible) airport.



Agree. If a was a celeb, I would set aside a certain amount of money into an account each month towards a charter account. Wether you use it every month or not, just let it sit there and collect so you always have it.


----------



## knasarae

And this is why I've always said if I would much rather be wealthy than a celebrity.  Give me the money, I don't care if a single person knows who I am lol.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> And this is why I've always said if I would much rather be wealthy than a celebrity.  Give me the money, I don't care if a single person knows who I am lol.



Agree! I just want the money, swag and party invites


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> And this is why I've always said if I would much rather be wealthy than a celebrity.  Give me the money,* I don't care if a single person knows who I am* lol.





ICAM!!!  

matter of fact - i would not want people to know i was wealthy outside of family and where i live - that could not be helped.  people talk but  the rest of the world doesn't matter.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree. I would do everything in my power to remain not famous.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> And this is why I've always said if I would much rather be wealthy than a celebrity. Give me the money, I don't care if a single person knows who I am lol.


 

Yes!


----------



## carvedwords

> Halle Berry is pregnant with her second child ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources connected with the actress and her fiance, Olivier Martinez, tell TMZ ... Halle is around 3 months pregnant -- based on the pics and some other facts we know ... she may be a little further along.
> 
> What's more ... they know the sex.  It's a boy.
> 
> This could explain why Halle and Olivier were so upset when paparazzi got too close to her earlier this week at LAX while she was carrying soon-to-be big sister Nahla, who is 5.
> 
> It's definitely worth noting ... Halle is 46, and Olivier is 47.
> 
> Check out this pic of Halle at the Oscars (above) in late February.  A source connected with the actress tells us Halle was feeling sick and was complaining she had gained a little weight.  We're told days later she found out she was pregnant.
> 
> Source: TMZ



Smh lets hope she stays with him or Olivier will know what Gabriel goes through with her.


----------



## bag-princess

carvedwords said:


> Smh lets hope she stays with him or Olivier will know what Gabriel goes through with her.





   it would serve him right!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Wow I didn't see this coming, Congrats if this is true!


----------



## MarvelGirl

It is true...People just confirmed the pregnancy as well. I am happy for her and Olivier. I hope the pregnancy goes well for her. Congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats on the pregnancy. 

Good luck with everything that comes with being Halle's Baby Daddy


----------



## bag-princess

i am not going to be shocked or suprised when she pulls a kim k. - attempts to sway the courts and  blame the stress of the custody agreement/her not being able to move as just too much for her and begs the court to let her move to france. for the sake of her unborn child of course.

oliver will soon learn what gabe and david justice already know about life with halle.


----------



## legaldiva

bag-princess said:


> i am not going to be shocked or suprised when she pulls a kim k. - attempts to sway the courts and blame the stress of the custody agreement/her not being able to move as just too much for her and begs the court to let her move to france. for the sake of her unborn child of course.
> 
> oliver will soon learn what gabe and david justice already know about life with halle.


 
Is she violent?  What is the Heidi Klum vibe?  I feel so naive.


----------



## bag-princess

legaldiva said:


> Is she violent?  What is the Heidi Klum vibe?  I feel so naive.





i have no idea what a "heidi klum vibe" is.  but yea - david justice said she would wack him all the time.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck with everything that comes with being Halle's Baby Daddy




Dang, I sure wasn't expecting this....but yep, good luck with him.

does he have any other kids?


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm sure she will get rid of him soon now that he's served his purpose. Good luck Olivier.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Wow - pregnant at 46 and know the sex at 3 months.  She is a medical miracle.


----------



## LADC_chick

I bet she's farther along than three months. She's probably at four months.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Congrats to her. I wish her a healthy pregnancy. It can be risky at her age.


----------



## kcf68

Well I  the modern age of medicine , it is called a CVS at about 12 weeks.  It will tell you everything about your child in about 2 weeks after they they draw aminotic fluid.  16 week for amnio.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Congrats to them
If this doesn't last, I can totally see Gabriel & Oliver having drinks and talking about how crazy she is.


----------



## Kansashalo

Bag*Snob said:


> Wow - pregnant at 46 and know the sex at 3 months.  She is a medical miracle.





kcf68 said:


> Well I  the modern age of medicine , it is called a CVS at about 12 weeks.  It will tell you everything about your child in about 2 weeks after they they draw aminotic fluid.  16 week for amnio.



True - if you have the $$$$ a LOT of things are possible.

Congrats to Halle and Oliver.  This will be interesting I'm sure.


----------



## chantal1922

Well congrats to them. Lets see what happens to Oliver when the baby gets here.


----------



## chinableu

I'm so excited for them.


----------



## chinableu

chantal1922 said:


> Well congrats to them. Lets see what happens to Oliver when the baby gets here.



He could always just take the baby to Paris and call it a day.

He's got his own money.


----------



## charmesh

Bag*Snob said:


> Wow - pregnant at 46 and know the sex at 3 months.  She is a medical miracle.



At that age you get amnio.



Kansashalo said:


> True - if you have the $$$$ a LOT of things are possible.
> 
> Congrats to Halle and Oliver.  This will be interesting I'm sure.



It is a standard test for women over 40 because of the risk. It's covered by insurance.


----------



## luvmy3girls

karo said:


> In Hawaii



Does she have a tatt on the inside of her arm?


----------



## kcf68

Also they have come up with 2 DNA based non invasive blood test for testing if the baby is okay.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow...congrats to them!


----------



## GGLOVER33

I found out my son was a boy at 13 weeks pregnant. It's definitely possible to know at this stage of pregnancy.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Congrats to them and I pray for a safe and healthy pregancy and childbirth. She's almost 47 and that's very rare for someone to have a child.


----------



## charmesh

Jasmine K. said:


> Congrats to them and I pray for a safe and healthy pregancy and childbirth. She's almost 47 and that's very rare for someone to have a child.



Change of life baby. That's what the old gals in my family would have called it. From reports she was surprised so it doesn't sound like fertility treatments


----------



## Jasmine K.

charmesh said:


> Change of life baby. That's what the old gals in my family would have called it. From reports she was surprised so it doesn't sound like fertility treatments


You could say that again. Most are expecting grandchildren at that age! I hope shes prepared for raising kids in her 50s. Sheesh.


----------



## bisousx

Is she really 46???? Wow. Her looks are ageless.


----------



## cojordan

Jasmine K. said:


> Congrats to them and I pray for a safe and healthy pregancy and childbirth. She's almost 47 and that's very rare for someone to have a child.



Not at all. Times have changed and because of careers lots of women have babies past 40. And with testing and care, healthy babies. Statistics are up for women of that age having kids.


----------



## Jasmine K.

cojordan said:


> Not at all. Times have changed and because of careers lots of women have babies past 40. And with testing and care, healthy babies. Statistics are up for women of that age having kids.


Past 40? Yes. Past 45 nearing 50?


----------



## cojordan

Jasmine K. said:


> Past 40? Yes. Past 45 nearing 50?



Yes. Many women have the ability to have kids at that age and actually you can become pregnant, naturally, past your forties. What our mom's and grandmother's twittered over doesn't go for today. Times have changed. There are tests and ways to have a healthy pregnancy and baby.

My friend had both of her kids after 40 and she has energy like crazy. She had her career after a bad divorce. Then met someone and wanted a family. Why not? Update your thinking you would be surprised at what can happen with modern medicine.


----------



## Brandless

cojordan said:


> Not at all. Times have changed and because of careers lots of women have babies past 40. And with testing and care, healthy babies. Statistics are up for women of that age having kids.



So true!


----------



## chinableu

cojordan said:


> Not at all. Times have changed and because of careers lots of women have babies past 40. And with testing and care, healthy babies. *Statistics are up for women of that age having kids.*



Exactly.

Many women aren't even thinking about marriage until their late 30's or early 40's.  I just had a family member who recently got married at 22 and it caused quite a bit of a scandal within the family.  So, things have definitely changed.


----------



## Jasmine K.

cojordan said:


> Yes. Many women have the ability to have kids at that age and actually you can become pregnant, naturally, past your forties. What our mom's and grandmother's twittered over doesn't go for today. Times have changed. There are tests and ways to have a healthy pregnancy and baby.
> 
> My friend had both of her kids after 40 and she has energy like crazy. She had her career after a bad divorce. Then met someone and wanted a family. Why not? Update your thinking you would be surprised at what can happen with modern medicine.


I would have to see more of non celebs in such instances I guess. My mother was menopausal at 45-46 and was completely done having menses at Halle's age. I guess her and her child's safety at that age point were at the forefront of my mind. With money you can defy nature I guess.


----------



## chinableu

Jasmine K. said:


> You could say that again. Most are expecting grandchildren at that age! I hope shes prepared for raising kids in her 50s. Sheesh.



Most?  I think it's very rare for someone to become a grandparent at that age.


----------



## Jasmine K.

chinableu said:


> Most?  I think it's very rare for someone to become a grandparent at that age.


Lol this discussion is an eye opener of sorts. It isn't rare at all where I am from to have grandkids in the late 40s and early 50s. Everyone thinks its rare that my mother doesn't have any grandkids and she is almost 60.


----------



## cojordan

Jasmine K. said:


> I would have to see more of non celebs in such instances I guess. My mother was menopausal at 45-46 and was completely done having menses at Halle's age. I guess her and her child's safety at that age point were at the forefront of my mind. With money you can defy nature I guess.



My mom went through menopause at 61.  So ......

Remember a few years ago cancer was a death sentence. Now medicine is improved. They make things possible. Is good though........women who thought they missed having kids........they can have it.


----------



## charmesh

Jasmine K. said:


> I would have to see more of non celebs in such instances I guess. My mother was menopausal at 45-46 and was completely done having menses at Halle's age. I guess her and her child's safety at that age point were at the forefront of my mind. With money you can defy nature I guess.



Menapouse happens at different ages. And until then you can get pregnant. It happens to women all the time. That's why there is a name for it...the lovely surprise "change of life baby". You don't need to be rich for it to happen. It's been happening since the dawn of time.


----------



## Jasmine K.

cojordan said:


> My mom went through menopause at 61.  So ......
> 
> Remember a few years ago cancer was a death sentence. Now medicine is improved. They make things possible. Is good though........women who thought they missed having kids........they can have it.


Ok


----------



## charmesh

Jasmine K. said:


> Lol this discussion is an eye opener of sorts. It isn't rare at all where I am from to have grandkids in the late 40s and early 50s. Everyone thinks its rare that my mother doesn't have any grandkids and she is almost 60.



My sister & cousin are almost 50 with adult daughters and grand babies are nowhere to be seen. And my cousins oldest is almost 30.


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 6)


----------



## Jasmine K.

charmesh said:


> Menapouse happens at different ages. And until then you can get pregnant. It happens to women all the time. That's why there is a name for it...the lovely surprise "change of life baby". You don't need to be rich for it to happen. It's been happening since the dawn of time.


I understand that completely. I guess it's just a cultural/demographics kind of topic. You ask anyone I grew up around about having kids in your 40s/50s and they will look at you like you have a case of the crazies. I've heard a lot of people say "I want to have my kids now (in my 20s) so I can raise them and have my life back by 40." And then again I was prior military and it seemed like everyone rushed to have children.


----------



## Jasmine K.

charmesh said:


> My sister & cousin are almost 50 with adult daughters and grand babies are nowhere to be seen. And my cousins oldest is almost 30.


That's a good thing. It's all relative/subjective to one's lifestyle.


----------



## chinableu

Jasmine K. said:


> I understand that completely. I guess it's just a cultural/demographics kind of topic. You ask anyone I grew up around about having kids in your 40s/50s and they will look at you like you have a case of the crazies. I've heard a lot of people say "I want to have my kids now (in my 20s) so I can raise them and have my life back by 40." And then again I was prior military and it seemed like everyone rushed to have children.



Many women these days aren't even established in their careers until their 40's.  Taking time off to have a child sooner would push them back down that ladder.  Waiting later in life affords them the chance to have children and keep climbing that ladder when they decide to return to work if they wish to do so.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Halle's already starting to show. I hope she has a son this time around.


----------



## chinableu

Jasmine K. said:


> Halle's already starting to show. I hope she has a son this time around.



Me too.  I think it's been said that she is.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Agreed. I had a recent conversation about this in a business ethics class and that was a mutal consenses. I also had a similar conversation with a 40 something y/o coworker who is expecting. Everyone thinks shes insane for having this last child so late (she has a set of twins that are 10).


----------



## kcf68

Had my last child was when I was 40 and my grandmother had her last child at 46 naturally and he is healthy.  Bunch of my friends are in their 40s having their first baby.  They waited until career, or had a change in husband, or finally met someone.   My first set of children in my 20s was hard as heck and my second set in my late 30s and 40 is so much easier financially and mentally.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Change of life baby. That's what the old gals in my family would have called it. From reports she was surprised so it doesn't sound like fertility treatments



Sorry I put nothing past Halle. For  all we know she may have been taking fertility drugs, clomid who knows. But we do know she had a very very very hard time conceiving Nahla. So I doubt that she had such an easy easy job conceiving this one. I would not be surprised if she was trying to get pregnant as soon as her and Olivier hooked up. But then again for all we know she may have conceived natural. the only people know those too.

Does he have any other kids? She's not his first fiance, so I'm surprised he doesn't have any children with any other women.


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry I put nothing past Halle. For  all we know she may have been taking fertility drugs, clomid who knows. But we do know she had a very very very hard time conceiving Nahla. So I doubt that she had such an easy easy job conceiving this one. I would not be surprised if she was trying to get pregnant as soon as her and Olivier hooked up. But then again for all we know she may have conceived natural. the only people know those too.
> 
> Does he have any other kids? She's not his first fiance, so I'm surprised he doesn't have any children with any other women.



If you are post menapousal, Clomid won't make you ovulate. Sometimes it doesn't even work to make you ovulate if you are young.


----------



## sdkitty

They were saying on The Today Show that Halle is expecting a baby but according to them, she hasn't said she is pregnant.  Therefore, she may be using a surrogate.


----------



## kcf68

sdkitty said:


> They were saying on The Today Show that Halle is expecting a baby but according to them, she hasn't said she is pregnant.  Therefore, she may be using a surrogate.


Huh??? She is already showing


----------



## sdkitty

kcf68 said:


> Huh??? She is already showing


 
This was just yesterday....guess maybe they got it wrong


----------



## chinableu

sdkitty said:


> This was just yesterday....*guess maybe they got it wrong*



Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> If you are post menapousal, Clomid won't make you ovulate. Sometimes it doesn't even work to make you ovulate if you are young.



I didn't say anything about menopause?? I just talked about fertility drug use in general. 

Also I think she is pregnant if he is a doubt she's using surrogate.


----------



## labelwhore04

bisousx said:


> Is she really 46???? Wow. Her looks are ageless.



I had no idea she was 46 going on 47. I thought she was in her late 30's, 40 at the most. She looks damn good, that's for sure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> I had no idea she was 46 going on 47. I thought she was in her late 30's, 40 at the most. She looks damn good, that's for sure.



Genetics is a helluva drug!


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> Genetics is a helluva drug!



Some people just age so well. You can't even argue that it's because they're rich and famous, look at Angelina, she looks older than Halle and she's 10+ years younger. I'm sure money can help but at the end of the day it comes down to your genetics.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Some people just age so well. You can't even argue that it's because they're rich and famous, look at Angelina, she looks older than Halle and she's 10+ years younger. I'm sure money can help but at the end of the day it comes down to your genetics.



Black don't crack. I'm thankful everyday for my dark skin. And I still slather on the strongest sunblock I can find. Because copper sunburns.


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> Black don't crack. I'm thankful everyday for my dark skin. And I still slather on the strongest sunblock I can find. Because copper sunburns.



I try to not even go out in the sun anymore. I'm only 20 but i've already started to realize that tanning is horrible for you in the long run. All of my friends love to tan and whenever they go on vacation, they lay out in the sun for hours. I used to be like that too but i'm never gonna do that again. I'm going on vacation this summer and i'll be staying in the shade with my sunblock on. It's just not worth it. When you're young you don't think about these things but i do. Skin cancer and wrinkles? No thanks!


----------



## kcf68

charmesh said:


> Black don't crack. I'm thankful everyday for my dark skin. And I still slather on the strongest sunblock I can find. Because copper sunburns.


I wanted to say that but didn't want to offend anyone.  It is so true.


----------



## kcf68

labelwhore04 said:


> I try to not even go out in the sun anymore. I'm only 20 but i've already started to realize that tanning is horrible for you in the long run. All of my friends love to tan and whenever they go on vacation, they lay out in the sun for hours. I used to be like that too but i'm never gonna do that again. I'm going on vacation this summer and i'll be staying in the shade with my sunblock on. It's just not worth it. When you're young you don't think about these things but i do. Skin cancer and wrinkles? No thanks!


Also moisturize and clease skin. I' m 45 and everyone can't believe it.


----------



## Kansashalo

labelwhore04 said:


> I try to not even go out in the sun anymore. I'm only 20 but i've already started to realize that tanning is horrible for you in the long run. All of my friends love to tan and whenever they go on vacation, they lay out in the sun for hours. I used to be like that too but i'm never gonna do that again. I'm going on vacation this summer and i'll be staying in the shade with my sunblock on. It's just not worth it. When you're young you don't think about these things but i do. Skin cancer and wrinkles? No thanks!



Smart girl.Plus, there are so many natural looking bronzers, skin creams, and other alternatives out there that there really is no need to purposely bake in the sun anymore.  You can get a sun kissed glow courtesy of Sephora now. lol


----------



## cojordan

labelwhore04 said:


> Some people just age so well. You can't even argue that it's because they're rich and famous, look at Angelina, she looks older than Halle and she's 10+ years younger. I'm sure money can help but at the end of the day it comes down to your genetics.


 
Genetics I think is the bigger part. I saw a photo of Lisa Bonet with her new hairdo today and I was surprised at how much she has aged. Always thought she was so pretty and loved her hair. She now is part of the half shaved hair gang. Not a fan of that style.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I just read she is pregnant, good for her.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Black don't crack. I'm thankful everyday for my dark skin. And I still slather on the strongest sunblock I can find. Because copper sunburns.



Lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


>



That's an outfit so bad that Kim Kardashian wouldn't even wear it.


----------



## Sasha2012

That outfit is a boho mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Halle goes to NYC, her whole way of dressing changes - for the worse.


----------



## twin-fun

I just don't get that dropped crotch look...


----------



## karo

Halle Berry joined Michael Kors at an  event to support the United Nations World Food Programme at the Four  Seasons in New York on Saturday
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...body-art-tight-black-dress.html#ixzz2PtCxADeg 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sassys

*Halle Berry: This Pregnancy Was Biggest Surprise of My Life*


Bump, there it is  plus a little leg too!
An expectant *Halle Berry* stepped out Saturday evening alongside *Michael Kors* as the pair launched their Watch Hunger Stop campaign at the Four Seasons in New York City.
I feel fantastic. This has been the biggest surprise of my life, to tell you the truth, the actress admits to CNN.
Thought I was kind of past the point where this could be a reality for me. So its been a big surprise and the most wonderful.
Berry, 46, and designer, 53, have created two versions of Kors Runway watch. For each watch sold (the designs go on sale later this month), 100 meals will be provided to children through the World Food Programme.

Berry, who confirmed on Friday that she is pregnant with her second child, and Kors plan to travel with the charity to visit areas where the food will be sent, including Syria and various countries in Africa.
I hope we go while Im pregnant, so I can talk about prenatal care, the actress tells the Associated Press.
And I will have time off  Im not working right now. Its so important to me, being a mom, that I can help educate women on how important it is that when you have a healthy child, it helps set them up for life.

people.com


----------



## Nat

She looks stunning. I love Michael Kors.


----------



## CoachGirl12

OMG... that black dress is stunning on her!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *Black don't crack.* I'm thankful everyday for my dark skin. And I still slather on the strongest sunblock I can find. Because copper sunburns.




say that honey!!!     anyone that needs more proof get an issue of "essence" magazine when they are featuring women in their 80's -90's or older that you would put your hand on the Bible and swear were in their 50's! 




Sassys said:


> *Halle Berry: This Pregnancy Was Biggest Surprise of My Life*
> 
> 
> people.com





i'm sorry...........but when any woman - especially one of her advanced age  - says this ish i could just shake them!  note to the ignorant - if you are f*****ing and not using some form of protection you are likely to get pregnant.  believe that.


----------



## Michele26

I always remember Lena Horne she was beautiful till the day she died and pure class.


----------



## chinableu

She looks amazing!


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> That's an outfit so bad that Kim Kardashian wouldn't even wear it.


Never say never...LOL


bag-princess said:


> say that honey!!!     anyone that needs more proof get an issue of "essence" magazine when they are featuring women in their 80's -90's or older that you would put your hand on the Bible and swear were in their 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry...........but when any woman - especially one of her advanced age  - says this ish i could just shake them!  note to the ignorant - if you are f*****ing and not using some form of protection you are likely to get pregnant.  believe that.


LOL



Michele26 said:


> I always remember Lena Horne she was beautiful till the day she died and pure class.


True!


----------



## Sasha2012

I thought maybe she had in vitro but if it was a surprise then I'm surprised she was still ovulating. Good for her though. She looked great at the Michael Kors event.


----------



## twin-fun

Sasha2012 said:


> I thought maybe she had in vitro but if it was a surprise then *I'm surprised she was still ovulating*. Good for her though. She looked great at the Michael Kors event.



Why is that a surprise? She's only 46. If she menstruates, she can become pregnant.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i'm actually surprised she's pregnant too. throw daggers at me all you want._


----------



## CCfor C

What in the heck is she wearing??


----------



## kcf68

Iman had a oopsie baby at 45 with David Bowie.  It can happen.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Swanky

She looks amazing!


It's not that odd to be surprised you're pregnant.  A lot of people need help to conceive and are told they can't get pregnant.  Look at all the moms who try for years and literally connot conceive even w/ fertility drugs, then they adopt and end up pregnant! :faints:


----------



## cojordan

She looks gorgeous in the purple. Hope her life calms down now that she will have another child to focus besides just Nahla.


----------



## Nubian Chic

Sassys said:


>


 
Ok, whoa!! Until I saw these pictures I was under the impression that she had a pregnancy "scare" not that she was actually preggers.  My, my, I need to pay more attention.


----------



## kcf68

Gawd even with belly, she looks gorgeous


----------



## karo

She looks fab!


----------



## Sassys

My boss just came in my office and said, "did you hear about Halle". I said, of course. She then replies "All that money and beauty and she is now a statistic" :lolots:


----------



## yogamommi

Sassys said:


> "All that money and beauty and she is now a statistic" :lolots:



How is she a statistic? Her situation (not being married) hasn't changed since her 1st pregnancy...


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> My boss just came in my office and said, "did you here about Halle". I said, of course. She then replies "All that money and beauty and she is now a statistic" :lolots:




:lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wow in that purple she looks at least 4-5 months. She looks good!


----------



## knasarae

Halle looks amazing.  If I'm ever blessed to conceive I hope I look that good.


----------



## Sassys

yogamommi said:


> How is she a statistic? Her situation (not being married) hasn't changed since her 1st pregnancy...


 
Black woman with two baby daddy (yes, my boss is black so she can say it)


----------



## twin-fun

Your boss is pretty funny! :giggles:


----------



## Sassys

twin-fun said:


> Your boss is pretty funny! :giggles:


 
I know,  I love her!!!


----------



## yogamommi

Sassys said:


> Black woman with two baby daddy (yes, my boss is black so she can say it)



She became a statistic with just the one baby...


----------



## FLPPrincess

How old is Halle now?  I thought she was closer to my mom's age.  She keeps having babies!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Like my mom says.. Multiple baby daddies is multiple baby daddy whether you marry him or not. There're a lot of women out there who have a baby for every man they end up in a relationship with or every man they get married to. still looks just as bad


----------



## White Orchid

I know some girls like Halle who live near me - each child has a different Father and the Mother lives off government payments.

I don't care how beautiful you are, how amazing your body is (and granted, hers is amazing), you're no different from these girls from these welfare cheats and those children will have to carry on your stigma for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Sasha2012

twin-fun said:


> Why is that a surprise? She's only 46. If she menstruates, she can become pregnant.



Only 46? that ain't no spring chicken. A lot of women begin menopause in their 40's. It's not everyday you hear a 46 year getting pregnant naturally, so that's why I was surprised that this wasn't planned.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Like my mom says.. Multiple baby daddies is multiple baby daddy whether you marry him or not. There're a lot of women out there who have a baby for every man they end up in a relationship with or every man they get married to. still looks just as bad





ITA with your mother!!!  it is tacky. period.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Like my mom says.. Multiple baby daddies is multiple baby daddy whether you marry him or not. There're a lot of women out there who have a baby for every man they end up in a relationship with or every man they get married to. still looks just as bad



Ok!  She gets a pass I'm sure, you know because she's beautiful and rich. Now, fantasia on the other hand, also a 2 baby daddy chick, gets all kinds of disses and backhanded comments.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!  She gets a pass I'm sure, you know because she's beautiful and rich. Now, fantasia on the other hand, also a 2 baby daddy chick, gets all kinds of disses and backhanded comments.




EXACTLY!!!! 
and that "she can take care of them" reasoning doesn't float with me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

White Orchid said:


> I know some girls like Halle who live near me - each child has a different Father and the Mother lives off government payments.
> 
> *I don't care how beautiful you are, how amazing your body is (and granted, hers is amazing), you're no different from these girls from these welfare cheats* and those children will have to carry on your stigma for the rest of their lives.


 

That's a bit of a stretch...welfare women who sit on their butts popping out babies JUST to receive a check is not the same as a woman who becomes pregnant in a relationship(sometimes marriage) and actually works to support herself and her children. The only way to 100% avoid pregnancy is abstinence wonder how many adults are actually practicing this.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yogamommi said:


> She became a statistic with just the one baby...


 

Yep, baby + no husband = statistic


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> That's a bit of a stretch...welfare women who sit on their butts popping out babies JUST to receive a check is not the same as a woman who becomes pregnant in a relationship(sometimes marriage) and actually works to support herself and her children. The only way to 100% avoid pregnancy is abstinence wonder how many adults are actually practicing this.



I agree.


----------



## Swanky

I agree.  A wealthy mother and a wealthy father having a baby while unmarried is not the equivalent to a mother living off the system and having a baby unmarried.
The only common denominator is getting knocked up w/o marriage. . . 
but it's 2013 so that's almost moot anyhow IMO considering people get pregnant on purpose w/o even having a boyfriend.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok! She gets a pass I'm sure, you know because she's beautiful and rich. Now, fantasia on the other hand, also a 2 baby daddy chick, gets all kinds of disses and backhanded comments.


 
Agree! Still tacky in my book.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


>



WTF is that outfit? And it looks like somebody knows the proper serving size of frozen yogurt or ice cream.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see a big problem as long as the kids are happy... Of course it's ideal if a child's parents remain a happy couple, but if that's not the case, then why wouldn't that child deserve a half sibling?


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> WTF is that outfit?* And it looks like somebody knows the proper serving size of frozen yogurt or ice cream*.


 
Exactly what I was thinking when I saw the pic


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> I don't see a big problem as long as the kids are happy... Of course it's ideal if a child's parents remain a happy couple, but if that's not the case, then why wouldn't that child deserve a half sibling?


 
I don't have a real problem with it, if the woman was married to both men. You get a pass from me, if you were married for a few years, divorced and a few years later re-married and had a child with new husband.

Once you start poping out babies for boyfriends, you get the side eye from me. My aunt had two kids with her husband (one was before they married) and 2 with two different boyfriends (she got the side eye). Her daughter has 4 kids with 4 different men and recently got married (non of the kids are his. I am sure baby #5 will be happening soon). She gets a MAJOR side eye from me.

Just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he will be a good father and you are suppose to have a child with him. If you are good enough to have his kid, why aren't you good enough to be his wife.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> I don't have a real problem with it, if the woman was married to both men. You get a pass from me, if you were married for a few years, divorced and a few years later re-married and had a child with new husband.
> 
> Once you start poping out babies for boyfriends, you get the side eye from me. My aunt had two kids with her husband (one was before they married) and 2 with two different boyfriends (she got the side eye). Her daughter has 4 kids with 4 different men and recently got married (non of the kids are his. I am sure baby #5 will be happening soon). She gets a MAJOR side eye from me.
> 
> Just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he will be a good father and you are suppose to have a child with him. If you are good enough to have his kid, why aren't you good enough to be his wife.


You see I don't get this emphasis on marriage... I know quite a few couples who deliberately don't get married (just because they don't find it necessary) but are great parents to their children.
A niece of mine got pregnant at 17 and then rushed into marriage to get approval from her parents... That didn't exactly improve the boyfriend's fathering skills.


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> You see I don't get this emphasis on marriage... I know quite a few couples who deliberately don't get married (just because they don't find it necessary) but are great parents to their children.
> A niece of mine got pregnant at 17 and then rushed into marriage to get approval from her parents... That didn't exactly improve the boyfriend's fathering skills.


 
I agree marriage is not for everyone, but having a baby with with a bunch of different men is not cool. Having a baby should be with someone special, not just with a dude of the moment. Halle has the worst history with men and she knows it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> I agree marriage is not for everyone, but have a baby with with a bunch of different men is not cool. Having a baby should be with someone special, not just with a dude of the moment. Halle is the worst history with men and she knows it.



Oh yes I agree... I don't think the kids would benefit from seeing so many different men as "father" figures at a young age either...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I don't have a real problem with it, if the woman was married to both men. You get a pass from me, if you were married for a few years, divorced and a few years later re-married and had a child with new husband.
> 
> Once you start poping out babies for boyfriends, you get the side eye from me. My aunt had two kids with her husband (one was before they married) and 2 with two different boyfriends (she got the side eye). Her daughter has 4 kids with 4 different men and recently got married (non of the kids are his. I am sure baby #5 will be happening soon). She gets a MAJOR side eye from me.
> 
> Just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he will be a good father and you are suppose to have a child with him. If you are good enough to have his kid, why aren't you good enough to be his wife.


 
I'm not talking long term marriages...talking about the KK marriages...really short...enough time to legitimize a baby....



ByeKitty said:


> Oh yes I agree... *I don't think the kids would benefit from seeing so many different men as "father" figures at a young age either*...


 
This...I hate when parents introduce their 'new' SO to their kids too soon.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> This...I hate when parents introduce their 'new' SO to their kids too soon.


 
Amen! That would be an ex friend of mine. Had a baby by one man and 6 months later after giving birth, had a flavor of the month over at apartment while her baby slept. She met the guy on a Monday and he was in her home that same week on Saturday. When I screamed at her for being so stupid, she told me to lighten up. That is when I quickly distanced myself from her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I don't have a real problem with it, if the woman was married to both men. You get a pass from me, if you were married for a few years, divorced and a few years later re-married and had a child with new husband.
> 
> Once you start poping out babies for boyfriends, you get the side eye from me. My aunt had two kids with her husband (one was before they married) and 2 with two different boyfriends (she got the side eye). Her daughter has 4 kids with 4 different men and recently got married (non of the kids are his. I am sure baby #5 will be happening soon). She gets a MAJOR side eye from me.
> 
> *Just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he will be a good father and you are suppose to have a child with him. If you are good enough to have his kid, why aren't you good enough to be his wife.*


 


Sassys said:


> I agree marriage is not for everyone, but having a baby with with a bunch of different men is not cool. *Having a baby should be with someone special, not just with a dude of the moment.* Halle has the worst history with men and she knows it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Amen! That would be an ex friend of mine. Had a baby by one man and 6 months later after giving birth, had a flavor of the month over at apartment while her baby slept. She met the guy on a Monday and he was in her home that same week on Saturday. When I screamed at her for being so stupid, *she told me to lighten up*. That is when I quickly distanced myself from her.


 

:lolots:

I know someone who does the same with men and her kids, i've learned its best not to say anything because if they don't see the problem you can't make them see it.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I know someone who does the same with men and her kids, i've learned its best not to say anything because if they don't see the problem you can't make them see it.


 
Who has sex with a man you just met and you had a baby 6 months before. SMH!


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I know someone who does the same with men and her kids, i've learned its best not to say anything because if they don't see the problem you can't make them see it.


 true.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry out shopping in Buenos Aires and at the photocall for 'The Call' in Rio de Janeiro (April 10).
celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lookin good!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Lookin good!


 
Yep!


----------



## Michele26

She looks so happy and gorgeous.

Can anyone ID her heels?


----------



## morgan20

karo said:


> Halle Berry out shopping in Buenos Aires and at the photocall for 'The Call' in Rio de Janeiro (April 10).
> celebrity-gossip.net



Kimmy take note!


----------



## Michele26

morgan20 said:


> Kimmy take note!



I was thinking the same thing, watch the difference between Halle & Kim and the way they dress.


----------



## knasarae

Pregnant Halle is putting non-preggo "starlets" to shame.  SHUT. IT. DOWN.


----------



## chinableu

Olivier must be doing something right.

I wonder if he's givin' her some of that "Unfaithful" movie sex.

Ugh.  So jealous!


----------



## morgan20

Michele26 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, watch the difference between Halle & Kim and the way they dress.



Yes Kim would wear exactly the same thing, however it would be several sizes too small!


----------



## morgan20

chinableu said:


> Olivier must be doing something right.
> 
> I wonder if he's givin' her some of that "Unfaithful" movie sex.
> 
> Ugh.  So jealous!


 Yes that movie had me wanting a 'younger' man..he he


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks good, but it's a bit too much makeup.


----------



## charmesh

Michele26 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, watch the difference between Halle & Kim and the way they dress.



Have you seen the outfits she wears when she isn't out promoting stuff. She is just as badly (if not worse) dressed as Kim. She just seems to have a better stylist for promos


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> I agree marriage is not for everyone, but having a baby with with a bunch of different men is not cool. Having a baby should be with someone special, not just with a dude of the moment. Halle has the worst history with men and she knows it.



This.  And then there's also a strong likelihood her kids will grow up and more than likely cop a side eye when other kids know their Mother's history with men.  But then with the way society is heading, perhaps that will be the norm.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> pregnant halle is putting non-preggo "starlets" to shame. Shut. It. Down.


 
word.



chinableu said:


> olivier must be doing something right.
> 
> I wonder if he's givin' her some of that "unfaithful" movie sex.
> 
> Ugh. So jealous!


 
lol!


----------



## Sassys

Rio


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Her shoes have been cute the last few pics


----------



## AEGIS

morgan20 said:


> Kimmy take note!





Michele26 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, watch the difference between Halle & Kim and the way they dress.




well idk if that is fair to Kim...she is built very different from halle. Halle is very small. Kim still dresses like a turd though no doubt


----------



## Sasha2012

The Call premiere in Rio de Janeiro (April 11)

Her bump popped!


----------



## PurseNut911

Dang, Halle looks fabulous pregnant! Kimmy take notes, lots of notes!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

PurseNut911 said:


> Dang, Halle looks fabulous pregnant! Kimmy take notes, lots of notes!!!



Yes Halle look great but what notes should Kim take... to wear sheer, lace and black? because she's done that, they have different body types and what works for Halle isn't going to work for Kim.


----------



## PurseNut911

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes Halle look great but what notes should Kim take... to wear sheer, lace and black? because she's done that, they have different body types and what works for Halle isn't going to work for Kim.



You're right. Kim has done the black, lace, and sheer, lol. Fails in comparison to Halle in overall presentation. My point in saying that Kim ought to take lots of notes from Halle is that Halle dresses for her body type and does it well for the most part. Kim is very inconsistent. She hasn't found the right clothes to wear on a consistent basis.


----------



## charmesh

You guys are judging Halle by what she wears to appearances and on the red carpet. Those are looks put together with a stylist. Look at what she wears in real life. Go back a few pages and have a look. Not cute at all.


----------



## addisonshopper

Yes Gawd Ms HB. Serve serve serve.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^lol


she's glowing.


----------



## cocosapphire

Sasha2012 said:


> The Call premiere in Rio de Janeiro (April 11)
> 
> Her bump popped!


 

Yeah, her bump looks bigger in these Rio _Call_ premier pics (compared to pics taken just 3 days ago in NYC)!   

Gosh!  She looks gorgeous in that dress and that dress looks gorgeous on her!


----------



## Michele26

Yes, of course Halle and Kim have different body types. Kim would look beautiful if she dressed in gorgeous maternity wear. She's choosing to dress the way she normally does just with larger sizes. 

ETA: I hope all that drama with Gabriel/Oliver will stop now.


----------



## Encore Hermes

46 years old, she is amazing!





POP.......This is how it is done


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> well idk if that is fair to Kim...she is built very different from halle. Halle is very small. Kim still dresses like a turd though no doubt


 


addisonshopper said:


> Yes Gawd Ms HB. Serve serve serve.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute lil belly..


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> 46 years old, she is amazing!
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/04/12/0412-halle-berry-pcn-3.jpg
> POP.......This is how it is done


 
Wow, she really popped in a couple of days.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks so GREAT for being 46... Actually, she looks great for any age!


----------



## JenBmr

Gosh, I wonder if Halle wore a moon bump for that premiere?!?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## charmesh

JenBmr said:


> Gosh, I wonder if Halle wore a moon bump for that premiere?!?



Since I was the first person to post about the Moon Bump, I should point out that you couldn't wear it in a dress that sheer. The bump is held on with a body suit. Maybe she was wearing some kind of girdle (Spanx wouldn't be strong enough) before it was announced.


----------



## karo

She looks great and her growing bump looks so cute!


----------



## kcf68

Wowsa she does 46 and pregnant justice!  Bet Kim K is jealous!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Encore Hermes said:


> 46 years old, she is amazing!
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/04/12/0412-halle-berry-pcn-3.jpg
> POP.......This is how it is done



*DAYAM...
she can rock a pregnancy!
Looking good mama!!!!!!*


----------



## WhiteLight

JenBmr said:


> Gosh, I wonder if Halle wore a moon bump for that premiere?!?



DEAD!



kcf68 said:


> Wowsa she does 46 and pregnant justice!  Bet Kim K is jealous!




Does kim need to get dragged into every thread?


----------



## chinableu

kcf68 said:


> Wowsa she does 46 and pregnant justice!  *Bet Kim K is jealous!*



Whelp.  Kimmy didn't get any of that Unfaithful movie sex.  I'm still jealous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look at my boy Nico!!!  I'm glad he's still doing her hair. 



Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys




----------



## nillacobain

Encore Hermes said:


> 46 years old, she is amazing!
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/04/12/0412-halle-berry-pcn-3.jpg
> POP.......This is how it is done



Wow ...  is she 13-14 weeks something right? I'm almost 15 weeks (and started with a not so flat belly) so I have not such a cute bump! She looks amazing!


----------



## Liliana85

I didnt know she was pregnant!


----------



## NY_Mami

Encore Hermes said:


> 46 years old, she is amazing!
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/04/12/0412-halle-berry-pcn-3.jpg
> POP.......This is how it is done


 
LAWD.... Her pregnant body is an inspiration to all....


----------



## Jasmine K.

Looking good!


----------



## Sasha2012

LAX Airport on Thursday (April 18)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> LAX Airport on Thursday (April 18)



She has said many times already that she's very careful of her diet because of her diabetes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> She has said many times already that she's very careful of her diet because of her diabetes.



Halle has diabetes?

*Edit*- I googled it, she has Type 2.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle has diabetes?
> 
> *Edit*- I googled it, she has Type 2.


She has also said she restricts and watches Nahla's diet also....I remember that's was one of the complaints of hers with Aubry...she said he gave Nahla too much junk.


----------



## Sasha2012

In Quebec (April 21)


----------



## Sassys




----------



## chicaloca

See it's not that hard to look comfy and stylish when pregnant. Kim K is still trying to be sexy while pregnant instead of working with her new weight and bump.

Can anyone ID the sweaters & cardigans she wears like the one in the last pic? She always has the coolest sweaters.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Her baby bump has me confused on those candids pics... it looked bigger in Brazil... must be the clothing or..?..?


----------



## helene20

chicaloca said:


> See it's not that hard to look comfy and stylish when pregnant. Kim K is still trying to be sexy while pregnant instead of working with her new weight and bump.
> 
> Can anyone ID the sweaters & cardigans she wears like the one in the last pic? She always has the coolest sweaters.



Me too I would love to know. Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

Heading to the set in Montreal (April 22)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Those boots are so ugly


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Those boots are so ugly



We had that pair at the PR office last week for a photoshoot, they are old as in from 2008, and yet they are still in the buzz, Chloe Susanna ankle boots, they are actually smashing in red rather than basic black.


----------



## LADC_chick

I've seen Marion Cotillard in the red pair. The boots don't call to me, but I agree that the red at least looks a bit better than the black.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Yes Marion Cotillard had them too, with the skirt and hat, she looked cute.

Yeah it depends on how it's worn, and not everyone can pull it off either. 

Here Halle Berry is wearing them pretty basic, but on other pics she had a different outfit and they were looking really good.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love those boots. In every color.


----------



## Sasha2012

LAX (May 2)


----------



## kcf68

Wow normally love her style but that outfit look like thermal underwear.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why is she always wearing that fugly hat?


----------



## Sasha2012

Hollywood (May 8)


----------



## chantal1922

^^ love that sweater.


----------



## labelwhore04

She needs to stop wearing that hat every damn day.


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (May 10)


----------



## Sasha2012

more from today


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Revlon Run/Walk For Women held at The Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum (May 11)


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum at Exposition Park (May 11)


----------



## twin-fun

She looks great. I like her boho dress; she definitely makes dressing while pregnant look like a breeze!


----------



## cocosapphire

*Mother's Day in West Hollywood, May 12, 2013*


----------



## knasarae

Her boobs got big lol


----------



## Bag*Snob

Wow she is a hot mom.


----------



## sparkle7

Bag*Snob said:


> Wow she is a hot mom.



Agree!! She looks great!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Just my opinion....too tight and she needs support in the boobage area.


----------



## Sassys

5/14


----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping at Dennis with her daughter Nahla in Los Angeles (May 14)


----------



## charmesh

Look at all the cameras in the reflection. She has to be calling them, no matter what she says. I doubt they were just hanging out at Dennis waiting for a celebrity to show up


----------



## berrydiva

The way she feels about the paps, I doubt that she's calling them. They have this insane network and pay people off to give them tips. It's like police scanners...once one find a celeb, they all swarm like sharks.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> The way she feels about the paps, I doubt that she's calling them. They have this insane network and pay people off to give them tips. It's like police scanners...once one find a celeb, they all swarm like sharks.


Like they said over in the Kim thread, if Angelina Jolie can have major surgery or Sandra Bullock can have a new baby for a whole month without anyone knowing , Halle Berry could go to the grocery if she wanted unnoticed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

charmesh said:


> Like they said over in the Kim thread, if Angelina Jolie can have major surgery or Sandra Bullock can have a new baby for a whole month without anyone knowing , Halle Berry could go to the grocery if she wanted unnoticed.



And Janet can get married, last year, without peeping a word.  Privacy is possible if you want it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chi Lin Restaurant in LA (May 15)


----------



## kcf68

We haven't seen pictures "Baby Daddy" lately?


----------



## Sassys

kcf68 said:


> We haven't seen pictures "Baby Daddy" lately?



Which one?


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute look on her...daddy 2 is a press liability


----------



## charmesh

kcf68 said:


> We haven't seen pictures "Baby Daddy" lately?


He's around less than Kanye is for Kim


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> He's around less than Kanye is for Kim



No I think he's with her but Kim is another story!


----------



## White Orchid

.



Ladybug09 said:


> Cute look on her...daddy 2 is a press liability


----------



## White Orchid

Ouch! Low blow bish!



Sassys said:


> Which one?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Ouch! Low blow bish!



She never married either man, therefore, they are baby daddies


----------



## Sassys

kcf68 said:


> We haven't seen pictures "Baby Daddy" lately?



Picking up Nahla 5/15


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sassys said:


>


In LOVE w/her dip dyed jacket! :rool::


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> Picking up Nahla 5/15


Nice to know he hasn't been ex communicated as of yet!  Maybe after baby is born, he might make it for a little bit of time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle in West Hollywood and Gabriel picking Nahla up from school (May 16)


----------



## White Orchid

No, no, you didn't get me, Sassy.  I agree.  Totally! (hence the bish comment.  We're all bishes of the one sorority right?)  



Sassys said:


> She never married either man, therefore, they are baby daddies


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: Zimbio

At Geoffrey's in Malibu, California on May 19, 2013


----------



## scarlet555

Diabetic and pregnant and looking this good!  Wow...  Oh Kim.....


----------



## ByeKitty

In all fairness though... Halle has a completely different body type than Kim. Halle is much skinnier, more athletic.. She's taller, too. It's not fair to compare their pregnant bodies like that.


----------



## tambles

Is this going to be olivier's 1st child?


----------



## scarlet555

^^ they do have different body types...  At their ages though, I must say, Halle takes better care of her body still...


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> In all fairness though... Halle has a completely different body type than Kim. Halle is much skinnier, more athletic.. She's taller, too. It's not fair to compare their pregnant bodies like that.



I'm sorry no she has not always been skinny. She has said several times that she strictly monitors what she eats because of her diabetes. So I'm quite certain that Kim could be a little thinner if she chose to be and watched her diet, but we all see her coming in and out of places eating nothing but junk. Also it doesn't exactly help with all the fake boobs, butt implants, fake lips, and fillers. I think that distorts her body shape more than anything.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Los Angeles (May 20)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

looking good


----------



## Sassys




----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


>


Did they leave Nahla at the grocery?


----------



## greenpaix

How tall is Oliver? 

Why can't he find jeans that will fit better. He always rolls up his jeans in that awful roll! Urgh.


----------



## Sassys

5/21/13


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm sorry no she has not always been skinny. She has said several times that she strictly monitors what she eats because of her diabetes. So I'm quite certain that Kim could be a little thinner if she chose to be and watched her diet, but we all see her coming in and out of places eating nothing but junk. Also it doesn't exactly help with all the fake boobs, butt implants, fake lips, and fillers. I think that distorts her body shape more than anything.



^^^this for sure.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Los Angeles (May 21)


----------



## White Orchid

I don't get it.  Do the Paps just wait outside the child's school or what?  It seems like they're perched there daily.


----------



## charmesh

White Orchid said:


> I don't get it.  Do the Paps just wait outside the child's school or what?  It seems like they're perched there daily.



That's why I think she calls them. It's not like the movies she's in are so great. Without all the attention from the paps she would be fading away.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> That's why I think she calls them. It's not like the movies she's in are so great. Without all the attention from the paps she would be fading away.



I think she calls them too. Sandra Bullock's son goes to the same school, but we don't see daily pics of her picking him up.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> I think she calls them too. Sandra Bullock's son goes to the same school, but we don't see daily pics of her picking him up.



Or pics of Sandra at every trip she takes shopping, no matter the store.


----------



## Sasha2012

Picking Nahla up from school in Los Angeles, California (May 22)


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh to the latest get up.


----------



## White Orchid

charmesh said:


> That's why I think she calls them. It's not like the movies she's in are so great. Without all the attention from the paps she would be fading away.


At the rate she changes husbands and baby daddys, I don't think she'll be fading away too soon...

Halle reminds me of a cat I had as a child (before we knew about de-sexing) - with each litter, there was a new daddy on the scene.  With a cat you _can_ excuse it - even joke about it.  With Halle Berry...


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> .


Hammer pants & split toe Mary jane sneakers. Lordy, Lordy , lordy. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry & Nahla at a FedEx Kinkos store in LA 5/24


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> Hammer pants & split toe Mary jane sneakers. Lordy, Lordy , lordy. SMH



It looks like she lost a dare  she looks very good green dress.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry & Nahla at a FedEx Kinkos store in LA 5/24



And she likes to pretend that she doesn't call the paps. Do they normally hang out at Kinkos?


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Hammer pants & split toe Mary jane sneakers. Lordy, Lordy , lordy. SMH


LOL totally missed the shoes. I was sooo distracted by the pants.


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL totally missed the shoes. I was sooo distracted by the pants.


She is old enough to know that Hammer pants made you look like a fool when they were worn the first time around in the early 90s. So she has no excuse for wearing them now. Just because something is in style doesn't make it right.


----------



## Sasha2012

Nahla was getting her passport pictures.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> She is old enough to know that Hammer pants made you look like a fool when they were worn the first time around in the early 90s. So she has no excuse for wearing them now. Just because something is in style doesn't make it right.



They're yoga pants. She clearly has on workout gear. What's the big deal?


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> They're yoga pants. She clearly has on workout gear. What's the big deal?


They are the Hammer pants of the 10s. And they look worse than teenage boys sagging. No ones crotch is at their knees.


----------



## berrydiva

^I guess. I see a lot of people wearing harem pants to exercise. As far as I can tell, harem pants are still in style; I see them worn all over the place. But I'm not sure why someone's exercise clothing is such a big deal...seems a petty thing to pick on of all things.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> ^I guess. I see a lot of people wearing harem pants to exercise. As far as I can tell, harem pants are still in style; I see them worn all over the place. But I'm not sure why someone's exercise clothing is such a big deal...seems a petty thing to pick on of all things.


I admit it's petty. But I remember them the 1st time around. And just because a lot of people do something doesn't make it right. And she doesn't just wear them to exercise, she was seen out and about in NYC after she announced her pregnancy in them. But I'm one of those people who would never wear yoga pants or leggings anywear but to exercise in. And I don't own a single pair of sweat pants. So I'm probably being a bit too critical.


----------



## solange

charmesh said:


> She is old enough to know that Hammer pants made you look like a fool when they were worn the first time around in the early 90s. So she has no excuse for wearing them now. Just because something is in style doesn't make it right.



But at least the 90s version actually looked like harem pants.  This new version looks like skinny pants with a soggy, saggy crotch...


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Disneyland (May 25)


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Source: JJ
> 
> Disneyland (May 25)


Disneyland has become like that pumpkin patch that celebrities take their kids to in order to be photographed. Is Disneyland in on all the staged photos? Because it seems like everyday there is a new set of celebrity photographs at Disneyland.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sasha2012 said:


> Source: JJ
> 
> Disneyland (May 25)



That Nemo ride is so suffocating for me...lol.  It makes me so anxious :/


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Picking Nahla up from school in Los Angeles (May 28)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nahla looks just like her dad


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nahla looks just like her dad



Yup.


----------



## Sasha2012

Arriving at LAX (June 1)


----------



## Nubian Chic

Halle Berry looks great. . . as usual!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Studio City, California (June 4)


----------



## ByeKitty

Nahla is so beautiful!


----------



## Sasha2012

DailyMail

Los Angeles (June 6)


----------



## Sassys

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/pregnanthalleberrysheer.jpg/


----------



## tangowithme

ByeKitty said:


> Nahla is so beautiful!



I agree. She is such a little beauty, so carefree and sweet.


----------



## nillacobain

Sassys said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/pregnanthalleberrysheer.jpg/



Not a shirt I would wear but love her bump!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Bristol Farms supermarket in Beverly Hills. (June 9)


----------



## 1249dcnative

Halle is beautiful, unbelievably so. I hate to see her in those flip flops. I just feel like they offer no protection for your feet. I know it's hot in LA, but it's hard for diabetics to heal, and most of the time they are very particular about their feet/footwear.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Nahlas outfit is too cute. Does anyone know who makes it? My daughter would love it. 
Flip flops are just so easy in the Summet


----------



## White Orchid

I love everything about this child: her hair, the colouring of her skin...probably my fave "celeb child".  I only hope she has continued and regular access to her loving and devoted Father.


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> I love everything about this child: her hair, the colouring of her skin...probably my fave "celeb child".  I only hope she has continued and regular access to her loving and devoted Father.



Ditto! I feel the same about Alicia Keys' kid. Most children are cute but Nahla is just gorgeous.


----------



## ByeKitty

White Orchid said:


> I love everything about this child: her hair, the colouring of her skin...probably my fave "celeb child".  I only hope she has continued and regular access to her loving and devoted Father.



I agree... her hair is so gorgeous... I also love how her skintone is closer to Halle's and her hair is almost blonde-ish. Very unusual, I love it... 
I wonder how her little half brother will look!


----------



## LADC_chick

On a super shallow note, it makes me feel good that Halle's thighs don't have that super gap in between them. She's petite, but she's curvy and she's got (sorta kinda) thick thighs.


----------



## Sassys

Paps in Paris


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> Paps in Paris



why the  ??

I mean the film festival of Champs Elysées starts tomorrow (I'm going there tomorrow) and Olivier is the President of the festival this year. So it makes sense if he gets publicity, and the paps are around or else. 

Means I'll get to meet or see him around with or without Halle Berry during screenings.


----------



## Sassys

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> why the  ??
> 
> I mean the film festival of Champs Elysées starts tomorrow (I'm going there tomorrow) and Olivier is the President of the festival this year. So it makes sense if he gets publicity, and the paps are around or else.
> 
> Means I'll get to meet or see him around with or without Halle Berry during screenings.


 
uh, I was being sarcastic. She claims there were no paps in Paris, so that is why she wanted to live there and take Nahla


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> uh, I was being sarcastic. She claims there were no paps in Paris, so that is why she wanted to live there and take Nahla




ah I didn't know you were being sarcastic tbh, hence why I explained the paps around. 

anyway, my bad.


----------



## Sassys

It will be a boy come fall for *Halle Berry* and *Olivier Martinez*.
&#8220;My son will be an American, but I remain French,&#8221; Martinez told PEOPLE in Paris on Wednesday.
The actor, 47, made the comment at the opening night of the Champs-Elysées Film Festival, where he is serving as this year&#8217;s honorary president.
While joking with reporters, Martinez remarked about his experiences walking red carpets.
&#8220;It&#8217;s not the first one, not the last [I've been on],&#8221; he said with a smile. &#8220;It&#8217;s part of the job.&#8221; The actor noted differences between the press line in his home country versus the United States, where he&#8217;s lived with his actress fiancée for the past two years.
&#8220;I&#8217;m French &#8212; it&#8217;s less important,&#8221; Martinez explained. &#8220;Meaning, I remain a Frenchman in America, but I adapt to American culture. I feel good there &#8212; but I&#8217;m still a foreigner.&#8221;
&#8220;My son will be an American,&#8221; he proudly repeated.

Berry, 46, arrived in Paris with the actor on Tuesday. The couple are expected to walk the festival&#8217;s red carpet together on Thursday evening, where Berry will be the special guest of honor.

People.com


----------



## Michele26

I'm happy for them that they're having a boy.


----------



## MarieG

Sassys said:


> Paps in Paris



He's wearing heels!!! lol!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Yep, arrived this afternoon, looking forward to perhaps bump into her during the festival in Paris....


----------



## Ladybug09

They aren't getting married, and I give them 1-2 yrs tops after the kids birth, and they will be kaputz.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## twin-fun

I really like her hair like this! The shoes are pretty but the dress...?


----------



## White Orchid

Shoes at TDF and the dress...doesn't bother me.  He's just ick.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

He was so handsome in "Unfaithful", he hasn't aged well at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oliver looks rough and I don't like Halle's hair styled like this but it's nice seeing them look happy at an event together. The belly rub is sweet, his first baby I know he's so excited.


----------



## morgan20

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He was so handsome in "Unfaithful", he hasn't aged well at all.



I was just about to say that!


----------



## morgan20

Weeps


----------



## morgan20




----------



## LADC_chick

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He was so handsome in "Unfaithful", he hasn't aged well at all.



Girl, I was thinking the SAME thing! *weeps*


----------



## knasarae

Yea I didn't even realize it was the same guy at first.


----------



## chinableu

I don't remember seeing Halle this happy ever.


----------



## Michele26

LADC_chick said:


> Girl, I was thinking the SAME thing! *weeps*



Looks like we all thought the same thing. Unfaithful came out in 2002 so he was 36, he's 47 now. I remember seeing that movie and thinking he was gorgeous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chinableu said:


> I don't remember seeing Halle this happy ever.



She had the same look on her face with Eric, Aubrey, and  David....until they went sour


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## chinableu

DC-Cutie said:


> She had the same look on her face with Eric, Aubrey, and  David....until they went sour



Lawd!


----------



## randr21

She has a weakness for really good looking men, but some reason, it never works out. I wonder why that is...


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Not sure...I don't know that I think it is all on her though. That said, I am rooting for her this time. I would like to see her happy and with someone that loves her. We all deserve that. I also don't think that Olivier looks bad. He is not fighting age with cosmetic surgeries and being a boxer, his faceis not going to age as well as someone who has never taken a hard punch. His stubble is also grey so that gives him an aged look when not clean shaven. He is still handsome to me. I wish them luck!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## MarieG

Love her maternity style! Her attitude - not so much


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks tired...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He was so handsome in "Unfaithful", he hasn't aged well at all.


I forgot that was him!!  You're right.

Halle is one of those women who carry so nicely.  I wonder if her pregnancies are as easy as they look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks tired...



That long flight from Paris would make a non-pregnant woman look tired, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Halle Berry carries one of her daughter Nahlas art projects after picking some things up from school on Thursday (June 20) in Los Angeles.

According to the project, the one thing that the 46-year-old pregnant actress daughter is wishing for is a baby. Good thing she is about to get a new baby brother!

Halles recent ensemble comedy film Movie 43 is now available on Blu-ray and DVD, so make sure to go pick up a copy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Halle Berry makes a pit stop at the gas station to fill up her SUVs tank on Saturday afternoon (June 22) in West Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## CeeJay

dc-cutie said:


> she had the same look on her face with eric, aubrey, and  david....until they went sour



+100


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

HD Buttercup in Culver City, California. (June 28)


----------



## Sarni

She looks gorgeous...love her hair!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He was so handsome in "Unfaithful", he hasn't aged well at all.



Agreed. I didn't even know that was the same guy.


----------



## White Orchid

The cynic in me thinks she chooses the Fathers for her unborn childen based solely on their looks.  That way, you can almost be sure the child will eventually be stunning.  Her latest beau WAS good looking - I'll give him that.


----------



## KatsBags

White Orchid said:


> The cynic in me thinks she chooses the Fathers for her unborn childen based solely on their looks.  That way, you can almost be sure the child will eventually be stunning.  Her latest beau WAS good looking - I'll give him that.



Yes, I've thought this, as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail 

Fig & Olive in West Hollywood. (June 30)


----------



## Ladybug09

So I'm confused ...does she hate or like the paps??

Love the scandals.


----------



## Eva1991

She looks amazing in the last outfit! Her legs are so tonned! Any ID on her skirt?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I saw her in a movie called "The Call" a few nights ago. Talk about a bad movie.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Very nice outfit.


----------



## charmesh

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I saw her in a movie called "The Call" a few nights ago. Talk about a bad movie.


Has she had a good movie lately? I think she's getting cast based on a long ago Oscar and the scandal that is her life, but that isn't getting butts in movie theater seats.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like her hair that way..it's cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (July 3)


----------



## Moodindigo

Eva1991 said:


> She looks amazing in the last outfit! Her legs are so tonned! Any ID on her skirt?


 
Helmut Lang.   She wears a ton of Helmut Lang.


----------



## Eva1991

Moodindigo said:


> Helmut Lang.   She wears a ton of Helmut Lang.



Thanks!!


----------



## twin-fun

No to the last outfit. The top looks like its trying to swallow her whole.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/06/halle-berry-pregnancy-glowing-fabric-shopping/

Halle Berry is glowing while doing some fabric shopping with her personal assistant on Saturday (July 6) in Los Angeeles.

Later in the day, the 46-year-old pregnant actress was spotted satisfying her Mexican food craving with Pink Taco.

On the same day, Halles fiance Olivier Martinez was seen carrying out some goodies from Bristol Farms in West Hollywood.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/06/halle-berry-pregnancy-glowing-fabric-shopping/
> 
> Halle Berry is glowing while doing some fabric shopping with her personal assistant on Saturday (July 6) in Los Angeeles.
> 
> Later in the day, the 46-year-old pregnant actress was spotted satisfying her Mexican food craving with Pink Taco.
> 
> On the same day, Halles fiance Olivier Martinez was seen carrying out some goodies from Bristol Farms in West Hollywood.


His jeans annoy me. But at least he isn't saggin


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> The cynic in me thinks she chooses the Fathers for her unborn childen based solely on their looks.  That way, you can almost be sure the child will eventually be stunning.  Her latest beau WAS good looking - I'll give him that.





or she likes to bone good looking men....


----------



## Jasmine K.

I'm really wondering if that's a wig she has on...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her stomach is getting big fast it seems


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

At Angelini Osteria in Los Angeles, California. (July 6)


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> or she likes to bone good looking men....



Honey, that's a given.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Studio City, California. (July 8)


----------



## labelwhore04

White Orchid said:


> The cynic in me thinks she chooses the Fathers for her unborn childen based solely on their looks.  That way, you can almost be sure the child will eventually be stunning.  Her latest beau WAS good looking - I'll give him that.



That doesn't guarantee anything. In fact it's usually quite the opposite. Two good looking people usually don't have kids that end up as attractive or more attractive than them, at least that's what i've noticed.


----------



## White Orchid

labelwhore04 said:


> That doesn't guarantee anything. In fact it's usually quite the opposite. Two good looking people usually don't have kids that end up as attractive or more attractive than them, at least that's what i've noticed.



Hence why I said _almost_   I too knew of such couples.  Two erm, not-so-attractive people producing the cutest child and conversely two stunning couples producing a very average-looking child.  Genetics, eh?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Hence why I said _almost_   I too knew of such couples.  Two erm, not-so-attractive people producing the cutest child and conversely two stunning couples producing a very average-looking child.  Genetics, eh?



Think it's less genetics and more expectations. 


Halle looks fantastic pregnant though, pregnancy suits her well. Clearly the first time wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest look..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks stylish and comfy while pregnant


----------



## karo

She looks so good!


----------



## knasarae

Well she scored with Nahla, she's a doll.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

LAX Airport. (July 9)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle's skin is beautiful


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Yes it really is


----------



## DC-Cutie

E! News is reporting Halle and Olivier are getting married this weekend


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> E! News is reporting Halle and Olivier are getting married this weekend



Oh Loss and all that I will NEVER EVER get married stuff.


----------



## White Orchid

There's much I like about Halle but it's all just physical.  Nahla's hair!!!  Stunning child.


----------



## NicolesCloset

White Orchid said:


> Hence why I said _almost_   I too knew of such couples.  Two erm, not-so-attractive people producing the cutest child and conversely two stunning couples producing a very average-looking child.  Genetics, eh?



Agree, look at Demi and Bruce


----------



## White Orchid

NicolesCloset said:


> Agree, look at Demi and Bruce



Yep...


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Is Halle Berry Married?*
> 
> Never say never.
> 
> Halle Berry is a bride once more, it looks like.
> 
> The expectant Oscar-winner, 46, appears to have wed French film star Olivier Martinez, 47, on Saturday at the Chateau des Conde in Vallery, France, according to photographs showing wedding guests entering a white tent adjoining the chateau, which has a church on its grounds.
> 
> Six years ago the actress told _InStyle_, "I will never, never get married again."
> 
> But four days ago the duo boarded a flight to Paris with Berry's daughter, 5-year-old Nahla.
> 
> The pair met in 2010 while co-starring in _Dark Tide_. Although the movie was a flop, their chemistry has been red-hot ever since their romance spilled off-screen.
> 
> "She has called him 'The One,' " says Sophie Dulac, president of the Champs-Elysées Film Festival, which the couple attended together in Martinez's native Paris last month. "She's said she never expected to meet this Frenchman, to fall in love like she has."
> 
> "They seem truly in love," Dulac also said. "I've known Olivier very well and have never seen him like this."
> 
> The crinkle-eyed Frenchman proposed in early 2012 and presented Berry with an emerald engagement ring by Paris designer Robert Mazlo.
> 
> In April, the couple revealed they're expecting their first child together &#8211; a boy &#8211; early this fall, an unexpected joy Berry has called "the biggest surprise of my life." The baby will join big sister Nahla, Berry's daughter with ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubrey. Martinez infamously slugged Berry's ex last Thanksgiving after Aubrey reportedly attacked him while dropping off Nahla for the holiday.
> 
> This would mark Berry's third trip down the aisle. She was previously married to baseball player David Justice in the early 1990s and to singer Eric Benét in the early 2000s.
> 
> This would be a first marriage for Martinez, who previously dated singer Kylie Minogue.


 
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20716990,00.html


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20716990,00.html



She is married. They wed today.
Congrats to the couple!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...vier-martinez-in-small-french-wedding-2013137

Congrats! I guess she decided she didn't want to become a baby mama again.


----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...vier-martinez-in-small-french-wedding-2013137
> 
> Congrats! I guess she decided she didn't want to become a baby mama again.



My guess would be Olivier's insistence. I doubt that he wanted his son to be born out of wedlock. he is a piednoir no matter what.
Good for Halle.


----------



## Ejm1059




----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

LAX (July 16)


----------



## Shoegal30

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...vier-martinez-in-small-french-wedding-2013137
> 
> Congrats! I guess she decided she didn't want to become a baby mama again.




Not to mention, she might think the marriage might help her with her wish to move to France...for privacy....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Congrats to them, he seems to be good with Nahla that's important.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What is that on her chest?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sweetpea83 said:


> What is that on her chest?


 

Looks like an ugly temp tattoo


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> *My guess would be Olivier's insistence. I doubt that he wanted his son to be born out of wedlock*. he is a piednoir no matter what.
> Good for Halle.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

X-Men: Days of Future Past panel held during 2013 Comic-Con on Saturday (July 20) at the Convention Centers Hall H in San Diego, Calif.


----------



## Nathalya

not a fan of that dress


----------



## nillacobain

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> X-Men: Days of Future Past panel held during 2013 Comic-Con on Saturday (July 20) at the Convention Centers Hall H in San Diego, Calif.



She looks good - Anna as well (can't believe she has twins not so long ago).


----------



## 1249dcnative

Halle looks beautiful. What does that movie title mean?


----------



## GOALdigger

congrats. I personally wouldn't want to get married while pregnant. I'm just vain like that unlike Halle I don't have a lot of formal gown pictures of me looking stunning so my wedding is like my only chance. LOL


----------



## twin-fun

Not liking that dress but her skin and make up are flawless.


----------



## limom

^^
Halle is the best looking 46 years old out there, pregnant or not.


----------



## Michele26

^^Her body even looks great when she's pregnant.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> ^^Her body even looks great when she's pregnant.



That's true


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> Halle looks beautiful. What does that movie title mean?


It's a story arc in the Marvel universe where they went into to the past and basically created an alternate future. The title is taken from the comic book arc they're working to Marvel's comic book universe meeting their movie universe. There should be a bit of a clash between this movie and the first class movie. :snort:

ETA: so my post can be relevant to this thread and me not be a supreme geek. I think the gods gift to Halle is looking ah-maze-ing while pregnant because of all the crap she's dealt with.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Halle Berry meets Mickey Mouse on the stage of the new live musical show, 'Mickey and the Magical Map,' at Disneyland July 22, 2013 in Anaheim, California.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Halle Berry & Olivier Martinez Go to the Movies with Nahla!*

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez head into the movie theater at the Century City Mall on Wednesday afternoon (July 24) in Century City, Calif.

The married couple took Halles five-year-old daughter Nahla to see the new animated film Turbo, which opened in theaters last weekend.

The day before, Halle showed off her growing baby bump while heading to a doctors appointment in Los Angeles with her adorable daughter by her side.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/25/halle-berry-olivier-martinez-go-to-the-movies-with-nahla/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her daughter is so pretty..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

look at her lil shades, too cute!


----------



## berrydiva

I love Halle's hair short so much more than when she has it long.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Her daughter is beautiful, just like her parents. I also love halles hair short. She has such a gorgeous face she could be bald and look amazing. Does anyone know when the baby is due


----------



## twin-fun

NicolesCloset said:


> Her daughter is beautiful, just like her parents. I also love halles hair short. She has such a gorgeous face she could be bald and look amazing. Does anyone know when the baby is due



She hasn't announced when she's due but tabloids are speculating that it's late summer.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Sweet Butter Kitchen in Sherman Oaks, CA. (July 25)


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry dons a little white dress while grabbing a fruit salad at Bristol Farms on Saturday (July 27) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The day before, the 46-year-old pregnant actress husband Olivier Martinez was seen chatting on his cell phone while heading to his car in Los Angeles.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/27/halle-berry-fruit-salad-pregnancy-craving/


----------



## Nat

That's a sweet dress. Does he ever wear anything else?


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> That's a sweet dress. Does he ever wear anything else?



 I picture his closet full of identical jeans+tshirts+boots.
He looks so French. I think I dated his twin.


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> I picture his closet full of identical jeans+tshirts+boots.
> He looks so French. I think I dated his twin.


Haha! And identical brown belts.

A long time ago I dated the twin of Alain Delon. He's more my type


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> Haha! And identical brown belts.
> 
> A long time ago I dated the twin of Alain Delon. He's more my type



Yum, there are both the same type, non?


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> Yum, there are both the same type, non?


Hmmm kinda, I guess. Olivier seems more like the 'rough' type to me, while I consider Alain to be the more sophisticated one, the bon vivant. So to speak


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> Hmmm kinda, I guess. Olivier seems more like the 'rough' type to me, while I consider Alain to be the more sophisticated one, the bon vivant. So to speak



The young Alain spent part of his youth in Toulon. He was plenty "rough"


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> The young Alain spent part of his youth in Toulon. He was plenty "rough"


Aha! Oh la la! He cleaned up nicely, though!


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> Aha! Oh la la! He cleaned up nicely, though!



I guess.
At least, he did not have PS like many older actors do.
Both are fine as heck, anyway.


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> Both are fine as heck, anyway.


Sorry limom, je suis désolé, but I have to disagree with you on that one. I don't find Olivier attractive at all. On the contrary; he gives me the creeps


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> Sorry limom, je suis désolé, but I have to disagree with you on that one. I don't find Olivier attractive at all. On the contrary; he gives me the creeps



Well, I can see where you are coming from....
No need to be desolee...
Olivier is a bit, irrational...


----------



## chicaloca

I think Olivier is very handsome for a man nearing 50. He looks appropriately aged to me. I'd rather see a well-weathered man than a plastic surgery freak like Bruce Jenner.

I wonder if Halle has tried to coax him out of those jeans but failed and just gave up?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She had the same look on her face with Eric, Aubrey, and  David....until they went sour



Exactly!!!!  I don't believe the hype!


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> Exactly!!!!  I don't believe the hype!


Gotta wonder what is going to happen if they break up & he tries to take his son to France to escape the paparazzi. Use Halle's own excuse on her.


----------



## chicaloca

> *DC-Cutie - *She had the same look on her face with Eric, Aubrey, and  David....until they went sour


You can say this about every woman. Unless you married the very first person you ever dated,  I'm sure everyone has pics of themselves looking in love or very happy with people they subsequently broke up with and possibly never want to see again.


----------



## yogamommi

chicaloca said:


> You can say this about every woman. Unless you married the very first person you ever dated,  I'm sure everyone has pics of themselves looking in love or very happy with people they subsequently broke up with and possibly never want to see again.



Very true!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Gotta wonder what is going to happen if they break up & he tries to take his son to France to escape the paparazzi. Use Halle's own excuse on her.




Wouldn't that be some serious karma!


----------



## DC-Cutie

charmesh said:


> Gotta wonder what is going to happen if they break up & he tries to take his son to France to escape the paparazzi. Use Halle's own excuse on her.



She should look at Kelly Rutherford as a prime example.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> She should look at Kelly Rutherford as a prime example.



I wonder how Nahla's father is feeling right now.
Halle could make a compelling argument now that she is married to Olivier and will have his child soon.
The saga is not over, imo.
Kelly Rutherford made a big mistake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> I wonder how Nahla's father is feeling right now.
> Halle could make a compelling argument now that she is married to Olivier and will have his child soon.
> The saga is not over, imo.
> Kelly Rutherford made a big mistake.



it's just beginning.  I think this was part of her master plan all along.


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> it's just beginning.  I think this was part of her master plan all along.



I think that gabriel could argue that Olivier has been living in the united states his whole relationship with Halle. And that Olivier was aware before he even married Halle that she had a custody agreement that required her to live in the US.


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> ^^
> Halle is the best looking 46 years old out there, pregnant or not.





naaahh....but she looks good.
im just waiting for this relationship to blow up
unlikely a judge will allow her to take Nahla to France...her new kid/marriage isn't the Court's concern..or at least it would not be something I would consider...maybe split up Nahla's year in France and the US


----------



## Ladybug09

chicaloca said:


> I think Olivier is very handsome for a man nearing 50. He looks appropriately aged to me. I'd rather see a well-weathered man than a plastic surgery freak like Bruce Jenner.
> 
> I wonder if Halle has tried to coax him out of those jeans but failed and just gave up?



True about the plastic surgery. But when you look at the movies with him in it he was a handsome young man, and while he may look good for a 50 year old man he has not aged well. Tell you smoke drink had lived a rough life.

All caps e.t.a. Personally I think that's part of why he married her , in case stuff goes down he has better rights to his son. I wonder what their pre-nup is like like,? Doesn't halle make more money than he does?


----------



## chicaloca

I think in the wake of the Gabriel situation Halle and Olivier have already hatched out money and custody details in a prenup. I don't see Halle wanting to get burned again paying $20,000  a month child support to another man.

I think folks are overthinking things with these two. If Halle wanted to make a better case for a move to France she and Olivier could have rushed into a marriage before the court case. Their relationship seems to have followed the natural progression to marriage-- dating a couple of years, a proposal and year-long engagement, then a wedding a year later. I don't think Halle planned to get pregnant -- Halle is 45/46- so her pregnancy was a likely a nice surprise not some elaborate scheme to run off to France.

I think the Big Brawl of Thanksgiving was a wake-up call for all parties. They realized they looked stupid and immature. A court settlement was quickly hashed out and everyone has behaved themselves since then which is good news for Nahla.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I wonder how Nahla's father is feeling right now.
> *Halle could make a compelling argument now that she is married to Olivier and will have his child soon.*
> The saga is not over, imo.
> Kelly Rutherford made a big mistake.





and what would that be..............."i's married now??"

i believe she will try something again,too because she got what she wanted from gabe and thought she would be able to dump him and do as she wanted with their child. but her big case of not being safe from the paps here in the US did not work before.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> and what would that be..............."i's married now??"
> 
> i believe she will try something again,too because she got what she wanted from gabe and thought she would be able to dump him and do as she wanted with their child. but her big case of not being safe from the paps here in the US did not work before.



She has basically unlimited funds and seems to have decided to live in France.
But who knows, they might have come to the realization that staying in LA is best for all involved and mostly for Nahla.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> She has basically unlimited funds and seems to have decided to live in France.
> But who knows, they might have come to the realization that staying in LA is best for all involved and mostly for Nahla.





going back to forth to court ain't cheap. i remember an article about when they had the big blow out at her house and oliver was heard screaming about all the money he was having to spend because of that mess with gabe.  everything has a limit and last i looked she was not listed as one of the richest women in the world. i believe if anything made her to realize that staying in LA was for the best that had alot to do with it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chicaloca said:


> I think in the wake of the Gabriel situation Halle and Olivier have already hatched out money and custody details in a prenup. I don't see Halle wanting to get burned again paying $20,000 a month child support to another man.
> 
> I think folks are overthinking things with these two. If Halle wanted to make a better case for a move to France she and Olivier could have rushed into a marriage before the court case. Their relationship seems to have followed the natural progression to marriage-- dating a couple of years, a proposal and year-long engagement, then a wedding a year later. I don't think Halle planned to get pregnant -- Halle is 45/46- so her pregnancy was a likely a nice surprise not some elaborate scheme to run off to France.
> 
> I think the Big Brawl of Thanksgiving was a wake-up call for all parties. They realized they looked stupid and immature. A court settlement was quickly hashed out and everyone has behaved themselves since then which is good news for Nahla.


 

I can see this


----------



## Nat

chicaloca said:


> I think in the wake of the Gabriel situation Halle and Olivier have already hatched out money and custody details in a prenup. I don't see Halle wanting to get burned again paying $20,000  a month child support to another man.
> 
> I think folks are overthinking things with these two. If Halle wanted to make a better case for a move to France she and Olivier could have rushed into a marriage before the court case. Their relationship seems to have followed the natural progression to marriage-- dating a couple of years, a proposal and year-long engagement, then a wedding a year later. I don't think Halle planned to get pregnant -- Halle is 45/46- so her pregnancy was a likely a nice surprise not some elaborate scheme to run off to France.
> 
> I think the Big Brawl of Thanksgiving was a wake-up call for all parties. They realized they looked stupid and immature. A court settlement was quickly hashed out and everyone has behaved themselves since then which is good news for Nahla.


Interesting point of view. I truly hope this will be the case.


----------



## GOALdigger

bag-princess said:


> going back to forth to court ain't cheap. i remember an article about when they had the big blow out at her house and oliver was heard screaming about all the money he was having to spend because of that mess with gabe.  everything has a limit and last* i looked she was not listed as one of the richest women in the world. *i believe if anything made her to realize that staying in LA was for the best that had alot to do with it.



I just don't see Halle being rich like that. Plus, if you keep spending and spending


----------



## charmesh

GOALdigger said:


> I just don't see Halle being rich like that. Plus, if you keep spending and spending



And she doesn't work in successful movies all that much so you know she isn't getting paid like in her glory days.


----------



## limom

GOALdigger said:


> I just don't see Halle being rich like that. Plus, if you keep spending and spending



Revlon pays very well.
She is no pauper.
And she has quite a lot of endorsements in Europe.


----------



## charmesh

limom said:


> Revlon pays very well.
> She is no pauper.
> And she has quite a lot of endorsements in Europe.


A drawn out custody battle can break any one. Ask Kelly Rutherford. And she still lost custody of her children.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> A drawn out custody battle can break any one. Ask Kelly Rutherford. And she still lost custody of her children.



I don't think Kelly is in the same league(financially and as an actress) as Halle.
Anything is possible, I guess.


----------



## bag-princess

GOALdigger said:


> I just don't see Halle being rich like that. Plus, if you keep spending and spending





charmesh said:


> And she doesn't work in successful movies all that much so you know she isn't getting paid like in her glory days.




THIS.  and like charmesh said - a drawn out custody battle can break any one. 





limom said:


> Revlon pays very well.
> She is no pauper.
> And she has quite a lot of endorsements in Europe.





true she is no pauper but i think saying she has "unlimited funds" is stretching it a tad bit. as i said olivier was not happy with money he had to take out of his pockets so if that kept happening it was going to get old real quick for them!


----------



## limom

^^
Unlimited funds compared to the average woman.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills, CA. (July 30)


----------



## vimrod

Nat said:


> Sorry limom, je suis désolé, but I have to disagree with you on that one. I don't find Olivier attractive at all. On the contrary; he gives me the creeps



Same here. It's an opinion I had from that whole Thanksgiving brouhaha with Nahla's father, and I still can't unsee him as a big damn bully who had no business getting involved and all proprietary over another man's child. Do.not.want.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Him and those jeans and boots, even when it appears to be hot out.


----------



## limom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Him and those jeans and boots, even when it appears to be hot out.



I suspect that he wears lifts


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

limom said:


> I suspect that he wears lifts


 

:lolots:


----------



## KatsBags

limom said:


> I suspect that he wears lifts



I do, too!


----------



## Michele26

I'll never forget how sexy he was in _Unfaithful..._


----------



## NYC BAP

Halle is not hurting for money and she doesnt seem to be blowing it on material things


----------



## Sasha2012

*Halle Berry & Olivier Martinez Hold Hands for Baby Check-up!*

Halle Berry walks hand in hand with her husband Olivier Martinez while dropping by for a checkup at a doctors office on Wednesday (July 31) in Los Angeles.

The night before, the 46-year-old pregnant actress and the 47-year-old French actor were seen grabbing a romantic dinner at Acabar.

Oliviers upcoming film The Physician is currently in post-production and is scheduled to be released on Christmas in Germany.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/31/halle-berry-olivier-martinez-hold-hands-for-baby-checkup/


----------



## Jayne1

Even dressed down she still looks better than most... and she carries so well too.  Funny how some just have a bump in the front and that's it...  lucky woman.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Halle Berry's Baby Bump Was a Challenge on 'X-Men' Set!*

Halle Berry shows off her growing baby bump while leaving lunch with pals on Sunday afternoon (August 6) in Brentwood, Calif.

The 46-year-old pregnant actress recently spoke about the challenges of filming X-Men: Days of Future Past with her baby bump.

My ever-growing belly was posing a constant challenge! she told Express UK. What I could do was getting more limited so the role that I play is so different from what it could have been, due to my surprise pregnancy.

That kind of colored what my involvement could be, which was why I was one of the first ones in and the first ones out, Halle added.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/05/halle-berrys-baby-bump-was-a-challenge-on-x-men-set/


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> *Halle Berry's Baby Bump Was a Challenge on 'X-Men' Set!*
> 
> Halle Berry shows off her growing baby bump while leaving lunch with pals on Sunday afternoon (August 6) in Brentwood, Calif.
> 
> The 46-year-old pregnant actress recently spoke about the challenges of filming X-Men: Days of Future Past with her baby bump.
> 
> My ever-growing belly was posing a constant challenge! she told Express UK. What I could do was getting more limited so the role that I play is so different from what it could have been, due to my surprise pregnancy.
> 
> That kind of colored what my involvement could be, which was why I was one of the first ones in and the first ones out, Halle added.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/05/halle-berrys-baby-bump-was-a-challenge-on-x-men-set/



I hope I'll good just half that good when I'm pregnant... because damn she is stunning!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> *Halle Berry's Baby Bump Was a Challenge on 'X-Men' Set!*
> 
> Halle Berry shows off her growing baby bump while leaving lunch with pals on Sunday afternoon (August 6) in Brentwood, Calif.
> 
> The 46-year-old pregnant actress recently spoke about the challenges of filming X-Men: Days of Future Past with her baby bump.
> 
> My ever-growing belly was posing a constant challenge! she told Express UK. What I could do was getting more limited so the role that I play is so different from what it could have been, due to my surprise pregnancy.
> 
> That kind of colored what my involvement could be, which was why I was one of the first ones in and the first ones out, Halle added.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/05/halle-berrys-baby-bump-was-a-challenge-on-x-men-set/


 

Halle is so darned beautiful. And those shoes are cute.


----------



## PurseNut911

Halle looks so beautiful. Her dress fits her well and I love those wedge shoes. Pregnancy really agrees with her.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## charmesh

The look on Nahla's face in those last too pictures is too cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Universal Studios Hollywood Theme Park. (August 6)


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great..


----------



## Sasha2012

She has certainly not compromised her sense of style throughout her pregnancy.

And Halle Berry managed to pull another chic look out of the bag as she headed out in Los Angeles on Friday. 

The 46-year-old actress, who is set to welcome a son with Olivier Martinez into the world any day now, looked effortlessly elegant in a flowing patterned maxi dress as she arrived at an office building.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ooks-stylish-flowing-dress.html#ixzz2bcaF6wyN


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/olivier-martinez-halle-berry-b-day-cake-shopping-with-nahla/

Olivier Martinez carries his wife Halle Berrys daughter Nahla as they step out for a shopping venture on Wednesday (August 14) in Los Angeles.

The 47-year-old French actor and Nahla, 5, carried out a big baguette and a box of cake for Halle, who celebrated her 47th birthday that same day  Happy Birthday Halle!


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnancy is often an exhausting time for an expectant mother. 

And Halle Berry looked as though her pregnancy was taking it's toll as she she stepped out for dinner on Friday in Santa Monica.

The actress was seen heading out to celebrate her 47th birthday with new husband Olivier and daugher Nahla with a low-key family dinner at a restaurant in Santa Monica.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-celebrate-47th-birthday.html#ixzz2cHm3rghL


----------



## qudz104

She looks cute but gosh, if I were her, Id want to stay in.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/20/halle-berry-olivier-martinez-legoland-with-nahla/

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez spends some time together while having fun at Legoland on Saturday (August 17) in Carlsbad, Calif.

The 47-year-old actor and the 47-year-old actress were joined by her adorable daughter Nahla, who rode a handful of rides, such as the Pirates Reef ride.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Really cute! They look like they are having lots of fun!


----------



## White Orchid

I feel for Nahla's biological Dad.  Must suck to see such photos.


----------



## vimrod

She's such a naturally gorgeous woman, pity she's married to a douche and she's a bit of a pill.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder if he will teach Nahla French, but Aubrey is Fr. Canadian right? Does he speak French?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills restaurant Madeo. (August 20)


----------



## 1249dcnative

Even on her worst day, she's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yes...he is starting to look cute again, more like his old self (i.e. from Unfaithful). At one point he wasn't looking too fresh, just kinda stale and haggard. Lately, much better. His new Yves Saint Laurent ads are yummy too. Hope they are happy and last. I really want Halle and Nahla to be happy.


----------



## Ladybug09

She uses him as her buffer....I like that split top on her.


----------



## Sassys

Does he own any other pants or shoes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Does he own any other pants or shoes.


 

:giggles: its like he wears a uniform


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnancy is often an exhausting time for an expectant mother.
> 
> And Halle Berry looked as though her pregnancy was taking it's toll as she she stepped out for dinner on Friday in Santa Monica.
> 
> The actress was seen heading out to celebrate her 47th birthday with new husband Olivier and daugher Nahla with a low-key family dinner at a restaurant in Santa Monica.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-celebrate-47th-birthday.html#ixzz2cHm3rghL



LOVE her sandals here..


----------



## chessmont

Sassys said:


> Does he own any other pants or shoes.



I was just going to post something like this LOL


----------



## Nat

Well, she looks amazing for 47. When is her due date?


----------



## HavPlenty

I can't imagine having a baby at that age.


----------



## Eva1991

She doesn't even look 47. If I had to guess, I'd say she looks 35 - 40.


----------



## PurseNut911

I can't imagine her having a baby at her age either. She's around the usual peri-menopausal age too so there's that too think about unless she's one of the ladies whose peri symptoms and hormonal upheaval don't hit until they're in their 50s.


----------



## HavPlenty

Well I'm just saying, I'm 53 now and had my last child at 36. That almost did me in, lol. 

She really doesn't look her age and seems to be in good health and strength so she should be fine. Not trying to knock Halle, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## PurseNut911

HavPlenty said:


> Well I'm just saying, I'm 53 now and had my last child at 36. That almost did me in, lol.
> 
> She really doesn't look her age and seems to be in good health and strength so she should be fine. Not trying to knock Halle, I just couldn't do it.



I understand and can relate, lol. I had my last child at 31 and that did me in. 

In Halle's case, I agree ---- she looks beautiful and seems very healthy. Pregnancy agrees with her. She doesn't seem to have any troubles (well, from what we can tell in the pics). Plus she'll probably have help when her baby is born so she won't be as wiped out from lack of sleep and taking care of the baby 24/7.


----------



## chinableu

HavPlenty said:


> I can't imagine having a baby at that age.



It will soon be the norm with more and more women having careers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks great. I wonder how she's working with her diabetes while pregnant.


----------



## Eva1991

DC-Cutie said:


> She looks great. I wonder how she's working with her diabetes while pregnant.



Didn't know she has diabetes. Hope everything goes well! 

To be honest, though she looks a decade younger, she is biologically 47. As another poster suggested, 40+ mothers will become the norm very soon. Half a century ago most women got married and had children in their early 20s. Nowadays more and more women choose to focus on their education and career before thinking about marriage and babies, which is why we see lots of women having their first kid in their late 30s - early 40s. So, maybe, it may seem kind of "strange" to us that Halle is having a baby at 47 but in a few years it will be less unusual.

When is she due by the way??


----------



## Sasha2012

Despite her impending due date, Halle Berry is showing no signs of slowing down.

The actress has been pictured over the last few weeks entertaining her daughter Nahla, and on Tuesday it was no exception.

Halle, 47, took daughter to Griffin Park for an action-packed day of horse riding while also visiting other attraction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iding-action-packed-day-LA.html#ixzz2dElNwEJG


----------



## chinableu

LOL!

Those pants are all sorta wrong.  Maybe they're birthing pants?  :giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/29/halle-berry-shows-off-large-baby-bump-at-bristol-farms/

Halle Berry shows off her growing baby bump while going for a shopping trip with her five-year-old daughter Nahla at Bristol Farms on Thursday afternoon (August 29) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 47-year-old pregnant actress was seen earlier in the week with her daughter while stepping out for a day in the park.

Halles most recent film The Call is now available on Blu-ray and DVD, so pick up a copy today!


----------



## Eva1991

^ Lovely dress!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^She looks great! Love the dress..


----------



## berrydiva

I love both of their dresses.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/halle-berry-pregnant-pastry-pick-up/

Halle Berry shows off her large baby bump as she carries a box of pastries out of her local market for a sweet treat on Friday afternoon (August 30) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

After her grocery stop, the 47-year-old pregnant actress headed to a medical office for a check up.

The day before, Halle showed off her large baby bump while out shoppingwith her daughter Nahla.

No official word on when Halle is estimated to give birth.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/halle-berry-pregnant-pastry-pick-up/
> 
> Halle Berry shows off her large baby bump as she carries a box of pastries out of her local market for a sweet treat on Friday afternoon (August 30) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> After her grocery stop, the 47-year-old pregnant actress headed to a medical office for a check up.
> 
> The day before, Halle showed off her large baby bump while out shoppingwith her daughter Nahla.
> 
> No official word on when Halle is estimated to give birth.


 
Okay enough is enough!  Halle is slaying and ready to give birth at the same time. LOL Not fair.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/halle-berry-pregnant-pastry-pick-up/
> 
> Halle Berry shows off her large baby bump as she carries a box of pastries out of her local market for a sweet treat on Friday afternoon (August 30) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> After her grocery stop, the 47-year-old pregnant actress headed to a medical office for a check up.
> 
> The day before, Halle showed off her large baby bump while out shoppingwith her daughter Nahla.
> 
> No official word on when Halle is estimated to give birth.



She looks fabulous!


----------



## White Orchid

How is it that she's only gained weight around her thighs?  Her waist-line seems just the same as before.  Don't most women gain around the hip area?  Amazing genes she has.


----------



## tangowithme

We all "carry" differently. Even late in pregnancy, looking at me from behind, I still had somewhat of a waistline. The belly was right out front like a balloon. I had to stand sideways in front of the sink to reach the faucet. No weight gain around the thighs, no swollen ankles, an easy birth. I think much of it had to do with the fact that I was only 22 years old and slim to begin with. 

Halle looks fabulous and healthy. God, I can't imagine being pregnant again at age 47. When I was 47, my only child was already 25, an adult man in the Marine Corps. My best wishes go out to Halle to hold a sweet infant in her arms.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes preparing for the birth of her second child, but Halle Berry showed no signs of slowing down in Los Angeles on Monday. 

The 47-year-old actress brought her adorable five-year-old Nahla for a play date with a friend in Beverly Hills, and the heavily pregnant star was simply glowing. 

Wearing a purple top and black skirt, Halles clothes were comfortable rather than trendy, but her natural beauty shone through. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Nahla-play-date-friend.html#ixzz2eSjyQ700


----------



## nillacobain

White Orchid said:


> How is it that she's only gained weight around her thighs?  Her waist-line seems just the same as before.  Don't most women gain around the hip area?  Amazing genes she has.



I'm 35 weeks - I still have a waist line and a huge bump. I gained 12 kgs so far all in the thighs/hips area. Ugh.


----------



## ByeKitty

How is this possible? How does this woman carry so seemingly effortlessly at 45?


----------



## tangowithme

nillacobain said:


> I'm 35 weeks - I still have a waist line and a huge bump. I gained 12 kgs so far all in the thighs/hips area. Ugh.



Don't worry, nilla. The weight gain will be gone in due time. 12 kg isn't a lot of weight you've put on, that's definitely within normal range. 

As long as you feel well and take care of yourself, the baby is thriving and you're looking forward to holding him or her in your arms - that's all that matters. I wish you all the happiness in the world with your soon to be born child!


----------



## nillacobain

tangowithme said:


> Don't worry, nilla. The weight gain will be gone in due time. 12 kg isn't a lot of weight you've put on, that's definitely within normal range.
> 
> As long as you feel well and take care of yourself, the baby is thriving and you're looking forward to holding him or her in your arms - that's all that matters. I wish you all the happiness in the world with your soon to be born child!



Thank you! I really appreciate your kind words.  Can't wait to meet my little girl!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

nillacobain said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate your kind words.  Can't wait to meet my little girl!!!



Congratulations on a healthy pregnancy


----------



## kcf68

ByeKitty said:


> How is this possible? How does this woman carry so seemingly effortlessly at 45?


She just turn 47 !  She has good genes and takes good care of herself!


----------



## nillacobain

ByeKitty said:


> Congratulations on a healthy pregnancy



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sassys

I see Nahla has a uniform now. New school for the paps to go to.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I see Nahla has a uniform now. New school for the paps to go to.



How old is she? Could she have enter kindergarten?
Halle is a force of nature. She looks incredible.
She needs to write a book on geriatric pregnancy.


----------



## tangowithme

nillacobain said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate your kind words.  Can't wait to meet my little girl!!!



You know, that's exactly the way I felt. I didn't know if it was going to be a boy or girl, but there was a bond to that tiny being within me that was stronger than anything I've ever felt. I couldn't wait to look at my baby and say "So this is who you are", to kiss and caress and protect this part of my heart and soul. 

My baby will turn 40 years old next year. His dad, his stepmom and I are plotting a surprise birthday party. Dear Son has no idea I'll be there. It's a 10 hour non-stop flight from Frankfurt to Houston. We're thinking of a traditional Texas BBQ in the back yard. I can stay with ex-hubby and his sweet wife the night before. They'll pick me up at the airport and will not breathe a word until Son is there and I sneak up behind him and say "Happy Birthday". 

Have you chosen a name yet for your little girl?


----------



## nillacobain

tangowithme said:


> You know, that's exactly the way I felt. I didn't know if it was going to be a boy or girl, but there was a bond to that tiny being within me that was stronger than anything I've ever felt. I couldn't wait to look at my baby and say "So this is who you are", to kiss and caress and protect this part of my heart and soul.
> 
> My baby will turn 40 years old next year. His dad, his stepmom and I are plotting a surprise birthday party. Dear Son has no idea I'll be there. It's a 10 hour non-stop flight from Frankfurt to Houston. We're thinking of a traditional Texas BBQ in the back yard. I can stay with ex-hubby and his sweet wife the night before. They'll pick me up at the airport and will not breathe a word until Son is there and I sneak up behind him and say "Happy Birthday".
> 
> Have you chosen a name yet for your little girl?



That sounds a great birthday surprise party!!!

Baby will be named Anita.


----------



## knasarae

tangowithme said:


> You know, that's exactly the way I felt. I didn't know if it was going to be a boy or girl, but there was a bond to that tiny being within me that was stronger than anything I've ever felt. I couldn't wait to look at my baby and say "So this is who you are", to kiss and caress and protect this part of my heart and soul.
> 
> My baby will turn 40 years old next year. His dad, his stepmom and I are plotting a surprise birthday party. Dear Son has no idea I'll be there. It's a 10 hour non-stop flight from Frankfurt to Houston. We're thinking of a traditional Texas BBQ in the back yard. I can stay with ex-hubby and his sweet wife the night before. They'll pick me up at the airport and will not breathe a word until Son is there and I sneak up behind him and say "Happy Birthday".
> 
> Have you chosen a name yet for your little girl?


 
What an awesome surprise and it's nice that you and your ex-husband and his wife get along.  



nillacobain said:


> That sounds a great birthday surprise party!!!
> 
> Baby will be named Anita.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uuuggghhh!


----------



## tangowithme

nillacobain said:


> That sounds a great birthday surprise party!!!
> 
> Baby will be named Anita.



Be sure to let us know when Anita is born. Anita means "Grace". What a beautiful name.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Uuuggghhh!




Patience is a virtue.


----------



## charmesh

limom said:


> How old is she? Could she have enter kindergarten?
> Halle is a force of nature. She looks incredible.
> She needs to write a book on geriatric pregnancy.



They need to find another name for pregnancy after 40. Forty is hardly geriatric anymore.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> They need to find another name for pregnancy after 40. Forty is hardly geriatric anymore.



Well, it is geriatric after 35. 
It doesn't bother me but maybe mature pregnancy?


----------



## MarieG

I gained all my weight in the bump and still have a waistline at nearly 34 weeks now as well (8kgs weight gain in total). So interesting how different our bodies react to pregnancies! I wonder if I'll gain weight in the same areas in my next pregnancy/ies!


----------



## limom

MarieG said:


> I gained all my weight in the bump and still have a waistline at nearly 34 weeks now as well (8kgs weight gain in total). So interesting how different our bodies react to pregnancies! I wonder if I'll gain weight in the same areas in my next pregnancy/ies!



Wow, congratulations you look super healthy.
Best of luck with your delivery.


----------



## MarieG

limom said:


> Wow, congratulations you look super healthy.
> Best of luck with your delivery.



Thank you! I can't wait meet our little boy!


----------



## limom

MarieG said:


> Thank you! I can't wait meet our little boy!



Very soon. Little boys are the best.


----------



## Sasha2012

With Halle Berry's due date fast approaching and her belly growing even faster, the star is making sure to be prepared.

And so far, the 47-year-old is way ahead of schedule, as on Tuesday she took her adorable daughter Nahla Halloween shopping in West Hollywood, California.

Despite there being over a month to go, the star may have a little issue helping the five-year-old prepare for the spooky holiday this year - as she is due around the same time.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Nahla-Halloween-shopping.html#ixzz2eYMW3Stp


----------



## AEGIS

oh she popped quick


----------



## berrydiva

She knows how to rock a fedora. I always want to go hat shopping after seeing her in one.


----------



## nillacobain

knasarae said:


> What an awesome surprise and it's nice that you and your ex-husband and his wife get along.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!





tangowithme said:


> Be sure to let us know when Anita is born. Anita means "Grace". What a beautiful name.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/halle-berry-dances-at-concert-with-large-baby-bump/

Halle Berry shakes her groove thing alongside her husband Olivier Martinez at the Earth, Wind, and Fire concert at the Hollywood Bowl on Sunday evening (September 15) in Hollywood.

The 47-year-old pregnant actressshowed off her large baby bump in a form-fitting shirt while attending the show that night.

Earlier in the day, Olivier was seen going to the Bristol Farms grocery store in Beverly Hills to pick up his signature item  a baguette!


----------



## berrydiva

I need to understand why her guy and Jen Aniston's guy can't seem to buy another pair of shoes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> With Halle Berry's due date fast approaching and her belly growing even faster, the star is making sure to be prepared.
> 
> And so far, the 47-year-old is way ahead of schedule, as on Tuesday she took her adorable daughter Nahla Halloween shopping in West Hollywood, California.
> 
> Despite there being over a month to go, the star may have a little issue helping the five-year-old prepare for the spooky holiday this year - as she is due around the same time.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Nahla-Halloween-shopping.html#ixzz2eYMW3Stp


 

Cute look..


----------



## KatsBags

berrydiva said:


> I need to understand why her guy and Jen Aniston's guy can't seem to buy another pair of shoes.



... or jeans.


----------



## Sassys

9/16/13


----------



## Kansashalo

Nahla looks just like Halle's mom! lol

And need to give me that dress when she's done (I'm not preggo, I just love the maxi lol)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/19/pregnant-halle-berry-eats-for-two-at-madeos/

Halle Berry shows off her large baby bump while chatting with friends after having lunch at Madeos restaurant on Thursday afternoon (September 19) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 47-year-old pregnant actress looks like she will be ready to give birth any day now!

Over the weekend, Halle and her husband Olivier Martinez were seen dancing along to the music while attending a concert at the HollywoodBowl. They looked like they had a blast!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/20/halle-berry-carries-grocery-bag-on-growing-baby-bump/

Halle Berry carries a bag of groceries after doing some shopping at Bristol Farms on Friday (September 20) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The day before, the 47-year-old pregnant actress showed off her growing baby bump after grabbing lunch at Madeos restaurant with some friends in West Hollywood.

It was recently announced that publicist Patti Webster, who had repped Halle at one time in her career in the 1990s, has passed away at the age of 49 after losing her battle to brain cancer.


----------



## berrydiva

Well her belly dropped a bit.


----------



## Sassys

Jamba Juice


----------



## Sassys

OMG, he actually owns other pants!


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> OMG, he actually owns other pants!



LOL! He's very handsome though!

Love Halle's maternity style! She rocks maxi dresses! When is she due??


----------



## chinableu

That lady next to Halle in the stripes is not going going to appreciate that photo taken of her backside.


----------



## Nathalya

Nahla's striped dress is cute


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> OMG, he actually owns other pants!


Omg those pants look different. Yippee!  Btw she looks wonderful!


----------



## morgan20

chinableu said:


> That lady next to Halle in the stripes is not going going to appreciate that photo taken of her backside.



You know what I wanted to say it, however I am trying to be nice!


----------



## LADC_chick

(I posted this in the Jennifer Garner thread as well...)

The bill that Halle Berry (and Jennifer Garner and others) were championing has passed in California. 

Halle Berry's Paparazzi Bill Passes, Protecting Children Of Public Figures

Great news for Halle Berry and the many celebrity parents in California.

After years of fighting to redefine the definition of harassment according to California State law, Gov. Jerry Brown signed Berry's paparazzi bill, Senate Bill 606, aimed at protecting the privacy of the children of public figures, in Sacramento yesterday (Sept. 24).

Beginning on Jan. 1, 2014, a paparazzo convicted of harassing a minor who has been singled out due to his or her parent's profession (famous actors, singers, reality TV stars, politicians, etc.) can spend up to a year in jail -- which is raised from six months previously. Fines can also be imposed, including $10,000 for the first violation, $20,000 for the second, and up to $30,000 for the third. The law also allows the parent or guardian of the child being harassed to seek civil liability.

Kids shouldnt be tabloid fodder nor the target of ongoing harassment, Sen. Kevin de Leon of Los Angeles said, adding that the bill "will give children, no matter who their parent is, protection from harassers who go to extremes to turn a buck.

Berry was joined by Jennifer Garner in August to testify before California lawmakers, claiming that photographers follow them around wherever they go and taunt their children. (Berry is married to fellow actor Olivier Martinez, while Garner is the wife of actor Ben Affleck).

"I am forever in awe of the support I got within my community from the enormously talented musician Adele to fellow actor, Jennifer Garner, who traveled with me to Sacramento to share her children's stories, experience, and her desire to give them a better life," Berry said in a statement. "I'm grateful to Nia Vardalos and the numerous parents who work as actors, musicians, as well as professionals in medicine, mental health, lawyers, judges, and cops who have experienced their children being harassed, tormented or otherwise put in dangerous situations due to their parent's profession and therefore lent their support."

"It is for all of us that I rejoice today and hope that this fight will continue and that the proper enforcement of this law will truly make a positive impact on the daily lives of all children," she concluded.

Fellow actress and mom Sandra Bullock also spoke out about the bill, telling "Entertainment Tonight," It was passed! I didn't know it was passed! Are you kidding? That is amazing! [Before] we [were] fair game, do whatever you want to us, it [was] almost like child slave labor, it shouldn't be photographed and sold. Let them be kids, don't let them live in fear. If they turn 18 and want to be an actor, they've dug their own grave on that one. [Halle Berry and Jennifer Garner] went out and fought hard for it, and we're grateful.


----------



## Sassys

LADC_chick said:


> (I posted this in the Jennifer Garner thread as well...)
> 
> The bill that Halle Berry (and Jennifer Garner and others) were championing has passed in California.
> 
> Halle Berry's Paparazzi Bill Passes, Protecting Children Of Public Figures
> 
> Great news for Halle Berry and the many celebrity parents in California.
> 
> After years of fighting to redefine the definition of harassment according to California State law, Gov. Jerry Brown signed Berry's paparazzi bill, Senate Bill 606, aimed at protecting the privacy of the children of public figures, in Sacramento yesterday (Sept. 24).
> 
> Beginning on Jan. 1, 2014, a paparazzo convicted of harassing a minor who has been singled out due to his or her parent's profession (famous actors, singers, reality TV stars, politicians, etc.) can spend up to a year in jail -- which is raised from six months previously. Fines can also be imposed, including $10,000 for the first violation, $20,000 for the second, and up to $30,000 for the third. The law also allows the parent or guardian of the child being harassed to seek civil liability.
> 
> Kids shouldnt be tabloid fodder nor the target of ongoing harassment, Sen. Kevin de Leon of Los Angeles said, adding that the bill "will give children, no matter who their parent is, protection from harassers who go to extremes to turn a buck.
> 
> Berry was joined by Jennifer Garner in August to testify before California lawmakers, claiming that photographers follow them around wherever they go and taunt their children. (Berry is married to fellow actor Olivier Martinez, while Garner is the wife of actor Ben Affleck).
> 
> "I am forever in awe of the support I got within my community from the enormously talented musician Adele to fellow actor, Jennifer Garner, who traveled with me to Sacramento to share her children's stories, experience, and her desire to give them a better life," Berry said in a statement. "I'm grateful to Nia Vardalos and the numerous parents who work as actors, musicians, as well as professionals in medicine, mental health, lawyers, judges, and cops who have experienced their children being harassed, tormented or otherwise put in dangerous situations due to their parent's profession and therefore lent their support."
> 
> "It is for all of us that I rejoice today and hope that this fight will continue and that the proper enforcement of this law will truly make a positive impact on the daily lives of all children," she concluded.
> 
> Fellow actress and mom Sandra Bullock also spoke out about the bill, telling "Entertainment Tonight," It was passed! I didn't know it was passed! Are you kidding? That is amazing! [Before] we [were] fair game, do whatever you want to us, it [was] almost like child slave labor, it shouldn't be photographed and sold. Let them be kids, don't let them live in fear. If they turn 18 and want to be an actor, they've dug their own grave on that one. [Halle Berry and Jennifer Garner] went out and fought hard for it, and we're grateful.


 
So does this mean they can't take pics of the kids, or they can't call out the kid's name?

I do not believe for one minute Halle does not call the paps. I go to LA all the time and go to alot of the places Halle has been photographed at. Not once have I ever seen a pap at Bristol Farms and that is the location my friend goes to.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> So does this mean they can't take pics of the kids, or they can't call out the kid's name?
> 
> I do not believe for one minute Halle does not call the paps. I go to LA all the time and go to alot of the places Halle has been photographed at. Not once have I ever seen a pap at Bristol Farms and that is the location my friend goes to.


Nahla is the main reason that Halle gets photographed so much. It's not like she's starring in hit movies anymore. Her personal life is pretty much all she has going on.


----------



## LADC_chick

It sounds like the bill is about not harrassing the kids (calling out to them, etc. just to get a reaction from the celebrity parent). They had initially wanted a piece in the bill about not taking pictures of the kids, either, but that part got stripped out because there were claims that it infringes on the photgrapher's First Amendment right. I think photogs are fighting the bill that just passed, too, on those grounds.


----------



## Sassys

Craigs Restaurant


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not letting her impending due date hold her back from fun family outings.

Halle Berry was looking very pregnant indeed on Sunday as she enjoyed a trip to the bowling alley with her husband Olivier Martinez and playful five-year-old daughter Nahla.

The 47-year-old actress appeared incredibly fit and able as she showed off her ever-growing baby bump in a tight black top on the sunny Los Angeles day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-bowling-Olivier-Martinez.html#ixzz2gM4mgzDS


----------



## ChanelMommy

Cute belly bump


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Looking very cute..


----------



## Sasha2012

She's about ready to pop, but babies aren't the only thing on Halle Berry's mind.

It's been revealed that the 47-year-old actress will star in a serialised drama coming to CBS next summer.

The Oscar-winning actress - who won her statue in 2002 for her starring role in Monster's Ball - will headline Extant, a 13-episode thriller. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ielberg-produced-TV-series.html#ixzz2gp6rbgfp


----------



## tangowithme

As the birth draws near, sending best wishes to mom-to-be and baby. Halle looks good and healthy.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Congrats!


*Halle Berry* and *Olivier Martinez* have welcomed their child together, according to _E! News_.
 The 47-year-old actress gave birth to a baby boy at Cedars Sinai Hospital on Saturday (October 5) in Los Angeles.
*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Halle Berry*
 In June, *Olivier* revealed the sex of their baby during an interview at the _2013 Champs-Elysees Film Festival_ in France.
 This is the second child for *Halle*, who is also a mother to 5-year-old *Nahla*, her daughter with ex-boyfriend *Gabriel Aubry*.
 Congrats on the couple on their new bundle of joy!


http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/05/halle-berry-gives-birth-to-baby-boy-with-olivier-martinez/


----------



## Sasha2012

Congrats! There was a time I didn't think Halle would ever have kids.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats! Very happy for Halle and Olivier!


----------



## Kansashalo

Aww congrats to Halle, Oliver, and big sis Nahla!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Congrats! There was a time I didn't think Halle would ever have kids.



Same here.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wow nice news!  congrats to her!


----------



## tangowithme

Congratulations!


----------



## Eva1991

Congratulations to both of them!!!


----------



## Sassys

10/6/13


----------



## KatsBags

Just read on TMZ that the baby's name is Maceo Robert Martinez.


----------



## limom

KatsBags said:


> Just read on TMZ that the baby's name is Maceo Robert Martinez.



If this is accurate, what a great name.


----------



## pukasonqo

Maceo or mateo?


----------



## limom

http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/07/halle-berry-baby-name-maceo-robert-martinez/
EXCLUSIVE
Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez went back more than a thousand years to find a name for their new baby ... TMZ has learned.

Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... Halle and Olivier named their son MACEO ROBERT MARTINEZ. 

The name was popular in the 9th through the 14th century.

As for the meaning of Maceo -- Gift of God.

The name is Spanish in origin.  Olivier's dad is Spanish.  As for Robert -- that's the first name of Olivier's dad.

The current version of Maceo is Matteo or Matthew.

So bottom line -- the name is all about Olivier.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/07/halle-berry-baby-name-maceo-robert-martinez/#ixzz2h4T6NbLd 
Visit Fishwrapper: http://www.fishwrapper.com


----------



## LADC_chick

pukasonqo said:


> Maceo or mateo?


Maceo.


----------



## kcf68

How do you pronounce it?  Is it French?  Boy I think Halle would have hard time getting rid Oliver if they ever had issues!


----------



## pukasonqo

Never heard of it but hey, i wasn'T
 ar


----------



## pukasonqo

Stupid ipad. Matthew is mateo in spanish. Never heard of maceo before, wonder how it is pronounced? (and i am a spanish speaker)


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> Stupid ipad. Matthew is mateo in spanish. Never heard of maceo before, wonder how it is pronounced? (and i am a spanish speaker)



Like maceo Parker?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Maceo is Spanish but, not used today very much. I like it.


----------



## AEGIS

i like maceo. i also like mateo


----------



## pukasonqo

i am at a loss about pronunciation.  but who cares? congrats to them!


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> i am at a loss about pronunciation.  but who cares? congrats to them!



Here:
M ah S ai oh 

M	ah	S	ai	oh
me	 car	so	pain	so


----------



## qudz104

I actually really like that name. I love names with a good meaning to them. Congrats to her and her family!


----------



## GOALdigger

I still think she should have named him Simba.


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> I still think she should have named him Simba.


 
Corner, NOW!!!


----------



## Sassys

pumkin patch


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> pumkin patch



What the heck is he wearing on his pinky???


----------



## charmesh

limom said:


> What the heck is he wearing on his pinky???



Halle's wedding rings maybe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

GOALdigger said:


> I still think she should have named him Simba.



Yes.


----------



## chinableu

charmesh said:


> Halle's wedding rings maybe.



That would be too sweet.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*My friend, who was born in Spain, told me the pronunciation is "mah CHEY o"*


----------



## Sassys

12/7/13


----------



## Sassys

12/9/13


----------



## Sarni

Have we ever seen the baby?


----------



## kcf68

We did not get her daughter until she was much older in a park!


----------



## Sasha2012

Sarni said:


> Have we ever seen the baby?



No.


----------



## sanmi

I'm really curious how her little one looks like..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/12/halle-berry-shows-slimmed-down-post-baby-body/

Halle Berry shows off her slimmed down post baby body while stopping by Bristol Farms for some groceries on Thursday (December 12) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 47-year-old actress was seen out and about for one of the first times since giving birth to her son Maceo-Robert back on October 5.

It was just announced that Halle will be the executive producer of the new miniseries Hannibal for the History Channel. The show will not follow the popular Mr. Lecter, but instead Hannibal Barca, one of the greatest African generals to ever live, and his life during the Second Punic War.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/21/halle-berry-strolls-the-beach-with-nahla-friends/

Halle Berry holds her 5-year-old daughter Nahlas hand while strolling the beach on Saturday afternoon (December 21) in Malibu, Calif.

The 47-year-old actress was joined by a friend and her daughter for the afternoon outing before the holidays get into full swing.

Last week, Halle was seen showing off her slimmed down post baby body for one of the first times since she gave birth to her son Maceo-Robert.


----------



## Swanky

I think Halle is gorgeous, but she doesn't look good here.  Very. . .  drab?  I don't love the hair, it's dull/not shiny, her skin doesn't glow like it usually does, I think some color on her face could've really helped.  She's not herself. . . . even her smile.  She looks healthy, would love to see the baby! 



*Smoking hot mama! Halle Berry looks sensational in low-cut dress as she makes red carpet return less than four months after giving birth
* 
Since giving birth to her second child in October, Halle Berry has been spotted just three times.

But she made it a fourth on Wednesday, and looked absolutely incredible in the process as she unveiled her post-baby body.

The 47-year-old returned to the red carpet with a bang and a sizzle to be honoured at the Acapulco Film Festival in Mexico.






Back with a bang: Halle Berry returned to the red carpet on Wednesday less than four months after giving birth

It was hard to believe it has been less than four months since she welcomed son Maceo with husband Olivier Martinez into the world.

Halle is clearly loving her slim but curvy shape, and it wasn&#8217;t hard to see why as she wowed in a little black dress with fringed white sides and a low-cut scoop neck.

The Catwoman star teamed the short and slinky frock with a pair of silver sandals and aside from matching earrings, decided to forgo any accessories.


Halle Berry looks sensational in low-cut dress at film festival











Muy caliente: The actress looked amazing at the Acapulco Film Festival closing night after party in Mexico  

There were no signs of sleepless nights etched on Halle&#8217;s pretty face, which was made up with just a touch of eyeshadow, mascara and pink lipstick.

Instead, new motherhood seems to be suiting the actress, who was glowing at the closing night of the festival and its after party.

Halle spoke onstage at the event, where she was presented with the Silver Jaguar Award, which is the festival's highest honour.






Proud of her post-baby body: Halle wore a low-cut, short and slinky black dress with white fringing on the sides






New motherhood suits her: Halle was glowing with little make-up and there were no signs of sleepless nights  

The Oscar winner, whose brown crop of hair looked edgy and well-styled, looked thrilled to be back in her  element as she giggled at the podium while receiving her trophy.
While Halle has been seen just a couple of times since Maceo's birth, she is yet to show off her young son to the world.
However the X-Men actress is clearly making sure that her daughter Nahla, from a previous relationship with model Gabriel Aubry, feels included.





Back in her element: The 47-year-old was beaming after being presented with the event's Silver Jaguar Award 






Returning to work: Halle will soon be commencing filming on her new TV series Extant, in which she plays an astronaut                                                                                                                                      

Halle was spotted on the beach and at the theatre with her five-year-old in December.
The brunette beauty married French actor Olivier in a private ceremony in Vallery, France, in July.
Back in May Halle said she feels it was 'a miracle' that she got pregnant at 46 and added: 'I feel really happy. It's one of the best things that  happened in my life, for sure.'

It's not just the red carpet that she is making a return to as Halle is also about to get back to work and will kick off filming her new TV show  Extant soon.

The former  Bond Girl stars in the series, due to commence airing later this year,  as an astronaut who struggles to readjust to life back home after  returning from a year-long mission in space.
It was announced on Wednesday that her scientist husband will be portrayed by ER star Goran Visnjic, while West Wing alum Michael O'Neill has also been cast as a former astronaut.





Now she's a mother-of-two: The last time Halle posed on a red carpet was back in June with now-husband Olivier Martinez 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2548537/Halle-Berry-looks-sensational-low-cut-dress-makes-red-carpet-return-four-months-giving-birth.html#ixzz2rtGnPdYE


----------



## Mimi2000

Is he sick? He looks pasty in some of the photos.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Mimi2000 said:


> Is he sick? He looks pasty in some of the photos.



He use to be handsome some years ago but I don't think he's aging well. 

Halle is probably just new baby tired.


----------



## Swanky

I have babies, I get that 
But she looks "off" to me. . .  her eyes, her style.  She's always beautiful, just different this time.  Who knows


----------



## brownsugarplum

she suffers from diabetes. I don't know if it gets worse with age.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have babies, I get that
> But she looks "off" to me. . .  her eyes, her style.  She's always beautiful, just different this time.  Who knows



I agree! She doesn't look quite like herself.


----------



## AEGIS

hmmm well she looks older in the new pics...she looks tired to me


----------



## Shoegal30

AEGIS said:


> hmmm well she looks older in the new pics...she looks tired to me


Ditto.  She looks very tired!


----------



## Ladybug09

She has slimmed down a lot...too much boobies out in the other pic though.

Maybe this baby is harder than the last.


----------



## Mimi2000

meluvs2shop said:


> He use to be handsome some years ago but I don't think he's aging well.
> 
> Halle is probably just new baby tired.



I used to think he was gorgeous in that movie with Diane Lane and Richard Gere. He's looking sickly in the last photos.


----------



## ChanelMommy

brownsugarplum said:


> she suffers from diabetes. I don't know if it gets worse with age.


This could be the reason or just plain ol' exhaustion.


----------



## Tivo

She's 47 and just had a baby. I imagine it took a lot out of her. She still looks gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

ChanelMommy said:


> This could be the reason or just plain ol' exhaustion.




Diabetes does get worse with age.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She may look tired, but she looks a helluva a lot better than younger Rachel Zo!


----------



## Ladybug09

Murphy47 said:


> Diabetes does get worse with age.



No it doesn't, only if you don't take care of yourself you don't regulate your diet and take your medicine as you should, depending on the type of diabetic that you are. Halle has been very strict regimen talk about her diabetes, she's even talked about how strict she is with Nahla to ensure that she stays healthy.


----------



## Murphy47

Good to know! Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> She may look tired, but she looks a helluva a lot better than younger Rachel Zo!




GIRL! Rachel Zoe posted some pic of herself from a new book and every single post on IG was like "who is this?" "holy photoshop!!" "did you get a facelift?"

but then again--my 91 year old Granny looks younger than Rachel


----------



## Swanky

Don't most celebs look better than Rachel Zoe?   She's a stylist, not a Bond girl!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> GIRL! Rachel Zoe posted some pic of herself from a new book and every single post on IG was like "who is this?" "holy photoshop!!" "did you get a facelift?"
> 
> but then again--my 91 year old Granny looks younger than Rachel



Granny looking good!


----------



## Swanky

*No sign of sleepless nights! Flawless Halle Berry goes make-up free as she shows off her slim post-baby body in skinny jeans       *


She welcomed her first son with husband Olivier Martinez into the world in October.

But Halle Berry was displaying no signs of sleepless nights as she stepped out for a bite to eat on Sunday night. 

The 47-year-old actress looked utterly flawless as she went make-up free for her evening out at West Hollywood hotspot, Craig's, and had cleverly managed to avoid any unsightly bags under her eyes or tired-looking skin. 







Radiant: New mother Halle Berry was displaying no signs of sleepless nights as she stepped out for a bite to eat on Sunday night

Strutting down Melrose Avenue as she made her way out of the American-style eatery, the Oscar-winning screen star put her svelte post-baby body on display in a pair of form-fitting skinny jeans.  
Showcasing her slim pins in dark denim, the mother-of-two opted for a low-key ensemble in a loose-fitting navy button-down shirt and a draped black waterfall-style jacket.

Halle toted her belongings in an oversized black leather handbag, and also appeared to be carrying a bag full of take-out as she left the restaurant. 










Yummy mummy: The 47-year-old actress looked utterly flawless as she went make-up free for her evening out at West Hollywood hotspot, Craig's, and managed to avoid any bags under her eyes or tired-looking skin





Stepping out in style: Strutting down Melrose Avenue as she made her way out of the American-style eatery, the Oscar-winning screen star put her svelte post-baby body on display in a pair of form-fitting skinny jeans 

The X-Men star completed her casual look with a pair of black leather embroidered cowboy boots, and wore her dark brunette locks styled into her usual sweeping pixie crop. 

Halle and French actor Olivier Martinez welcomed their first child together, baby son Maceo, into the world on October 5, 2013. 

And the actress made her return to the red carpet last week at the Acapulco Film Festival in Mexico, where she as presented with the Silver Jaguar Award, the event's highest honour. 





Working it: Showcasing her slim pins in dark denim, the mother-of-two opted for a low-key ensemble in a loose-fitting navy button-down shirt and a draped black waterfall-style jacket





Dressed to impress: Halle toted her belongings in an oversized black leather handbag, and also appeared to be carrying a bag full of take-out as she left the restaurant

Halle is yet to show off her new bundle of joy to the world, and has only been spotted in public five times since his birth.

The Hollywood megastar tied the knot with Olivier in a private ceremony in Vallery, France, in July, and has previously declared it a 'miracle' that she fell pregnant at the age of 46.

She said in May: 'I feel really happy. It's one of the best things that happened in my life, for sure.'

Halle also has a five-year-old daughter, Nahla, with French-Canadian model Gabriel Aubry, who she dated for five years until 2010. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2550811/Halle-Berry-goes-make-free-shows-slim-post-baby-body-skinny-jeans.html#ixzz2sGzq58xM


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> She's 47 and just had a baby. I imagine it took a lot out of her. She still looks gorgeous!





DC-Cutie said:


> She may look tired, but she looks a helluva a lot better than younger Rachel Zo!



Word.


----------



## qudz104

Did she release baby pics? Is love to see one!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry on the Set of her television show 'Extant' 02/14/13


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lovehgss1

I'm totally seeing this one in the theater.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


>




Looks interesting!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She hasn't looked the same since the baby. Something in her face. Still pretty but something is off.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She hasn't looked the same since the baby. Something in her face. Still pretty but something is off.


I agree, but I think it's the makeup. The eye makeup makes her look tired. Also her figure is still recovering and the hair looks sloppy like a toupe.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, she doesn't look polished.


----------



## yogamommi

I think she looks good for a 47yo woman with a newborn. I think a pop of color in her makeup and maybe some jewelry would liven her up.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gorgeous


----------



## Swanky

BagOuttaHell said:


> She hasn't looked the same since the baby. Something in her face. Still pretty but something is off.



I agree, I've been saying same. 
Sure, she's still gorgeous!  But there's no fire in her eyes and she needs some color or something to perk up her skin (?)
She's getting her figure back quickly.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Uh oh.

Did anyone else see the Daily News this morning? Looks like she could be headed for another divorce.


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Did anyone else see the Daily News this morning? Looks like she could be headed for another divorce.



...that's where the fire went.  They're living separately apparently ...already


----------



## talldrnkofwater

If that story is true, Olivier (sp) just realized this bish is crazy.  Before you know it, he'll be having a few drinks w/ Gabriel.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What  the heck...geez..


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Did anyone else see the Daily News this morning? Looks like she could be headed for another divorce.





AEGIS said:


> ...that's where the fire went.  They're living separately apparently ...already



I said it a while back, i believe he only married her to legitimize his son, and for better/more secure legal claims.


He wasn't going to all that it that happened with Aubry and Nahla to happen to him.


----------



## Tivo

Halle is a loon.


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Did anyone else see the Daily News this morning? Looks like she could be headed for another divorce.



Yes I heard about this from the TMZ.com webite. Here's the link 

http://www.tmz.com/2014/03/13/olivier-martinez-wedding-ring-halle-berry-separated/

I was really hoping that this marriage would workout for her.


----------



## Swanky

*Olivier Martinez Halle Berry's Still Wrapped Around My Finger*

 *         3/13/2014 8:56 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE



*Halle Berry*'s husband *Olivier Martinez*  hasn't given up on his marriage -- despite rumors the couple has  separated -- venturing out in L.A. last night ... with his wedding ring  still sitting snug on his finger.

There are reports Halle and  Olivier are on the outs -- having drifted apart because of their hectic  work schedules -- and are now living separate lives. Halle even appeared  at a post-Oscars party on March 2nd, alone without her wedding ring.  They haven't been seen together in public since December.

But it's clear -- Olivier hasn't quit ... at least, on keeping up appearances.

Halle and Olivier were married in July 2013 and have one son together (born last October).






*
*




Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2vtRWzcyOhttp://www.tmz.com/2014/03/13/olivier-martinez-wedding-ring-halle-berry-separated/http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2vtRWzcyO


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Olivier Martinez Halle Berry's Still Wrapped Around My Finger*
> 
> *         3/13/2014 8:56 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/03/13/031314-olivier-martinez-launch-3.jpg
> *Halle Berry*'s husband *Olivier Martinez*  hasn't given up on his marriage -- despite rumors the couple has  separated -- venturing out in L.A. last night ... with his wedding ring  still sitting snug on his finger.
> 
> There are reports Halle and  Olivier are on the outs -- having drifted apart because of their hectic  work schedules -- and are now living separate lives. Halle even appeared  at a post-Oscars party on March 2nd, alone without her wedding ring.  They haven't been seen together in public since December.
> 
> But it's clear -- Olivier hasn't quit ... at least, on keeping up appearances.
> 
> Halle and Olivier were married in July 2013 and have one son together (born last October).
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/03/13/0313-halle-berry-getty-3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2vtRWzcyO




Thank you for posting the whole tmz link .


----------



## NYC BAP

Wow I can't believe it, they were just married


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cue Halle trashing this guy...not that he's any prize mind you..


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cue Halle trashing this guy...not that he's any prize mind you..


She is pathetic. I hope she'll seek out some therapy to get to the bottom of how she got here yet again.


----------



## gazoo

I wonder if suddenly Olivier will have sympathy for Gabriel.


----------



## anitalilac

Oh wow! What is her problem? Does it stem from childhood? Didn't she have a rough childhood?


----------



## Alexenjie

I just read yesterday (but can't remember what site) that they are both crazy and big fighters. The person seemed to think that somehow the making up after their huge fights would keep them together, though that sounds nuts to me.


Neither one of the was a prize so two wrongs don't often make a right.


----------



## chinableu

She won't be able to roll Olivier like she did Gabriel.  .He's got money too.


----------



## uhpharm01

anitalilac said:


> Oh wow! What is her problem? Does it stem from childhood? Didn't she have a rough childhood?


 Probably so.  Her parents divorced. when she was  only 4 yrs old and she doesn't have any contact with her Father and she doesn't even know if he's still alive.


----------



## uhpharm01

*News/ *

*Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez Headed for a Split? "Nothing Is Further From the Truth," Source Says*

 	 		by 		 		 		 			 				 					Zach Johnson 				 				 			 			 		 		 		 		        	 		 		 			Thu., Mar. 13, 2014 10:36 AM PDT 		 	 					 	


 



 
 	 	 		 		 		 			 			 				 					eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/201314/reg_634.HalleBerry.OlivierMartinez.ljc.2313.jpeg 					Seth Browarnik/startraksphoto.com 				
 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 	 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			Contrary to reports, *Halle Berry *and *Olivier Martinez* are still very much in love.
The _Monster's Ball_ actress, 47, and the _Revenge _guest star, 48, are the latest couple to be subjected to split rumors, courtesy of _Star _magazine and _The New York Daily News_.  However, a source close to Berry tells E! News exclusively that  "nothing is further from the truth." And while Confidenti@l claimed the  newlyweds are leading separate lives, the source insists they're both  busy working and taking care of son *Maceo*, born in  October 2013. "They are both working and living happily as a married  couple and as parents of a newborn, which inherently means you don't go  out a lot," the Berry confidant says.
Berry and Martinez's reps could not be reached for comment when contacted by E! News Thursday.
*NEWS: Halle Berry isn't 100 percent happy with her post-baby body*
_The New York Daily News _also reported that Berry, who reprises her role as Storm in the upcoming blockbuster _X-Men: Days of Future Past_,  "was cut out of every scene but one in post-production...She only has  one line in the whole movie. They're not telling her until the movie  comes out."
Marvel Comics fans need not fear: a source tells E! News' the editing rumors are "simply not true."
On the work front, Berry is gearing up for her new CBS series _Extant_, premiering this summer. Martinez, meanwhile, makes his _Revenge_debut this Sunday on ABC. The Frenchman plays a new character named Pascal LeMarchal, Margaux's (*Karine Vanasse*) media mogul father.


http://www.eonline.com/news/520754/...edium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_celebritynews


----------



## qudz104

Ot but I wonder why rings matter so much in determination if a marriage's fate. Dh rarely wears one and sometimes I don't.. Quite frankly I wear mine for polishing my overall look vs just show I'm married or w/e.


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> Ot but I wonder why rings matter so much in determination if a marriage's fate. Dh rarely wears one and sometimes I don't.. Quite frankly I wear mine for polishing my overall look vs just show I'm married or w/e.



Because she made such a big deal of wearing it before they got married. Also in all of her other marriages, she always wore her rings.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Because she made such a big deal of wearing it before they got married. Also in all of her other marriages, she always wore her rings.


Oh I see


----------



## Jasmine K.

Maybe her not wearing her wedding ring on the red carpet was simply because she chose minimal jewelry for her look. People take the most simplest things and blow them out of proportion.


----------



## murt

Ladybug09 said:


> I said it a while back, i believe he only married her to legitimize his son, and for better/more secure legal claims.
> 
> 
> He wasn't going to all that it that happened with Aubry and Nahla to happen to him.



Does marrying your child's other parent make any difference in terms of securing a legal claim to your child in American jurisdictions and/or in France? 

In Canada it makes absolutely no difference - a parent has the same types of legal claims to his/her child whether he/she married the child's other parent or not.


----------



## qudz104

Ladybug09 said:


> Because she made such a big deal of wearing it before they got married. Also in all of her other marriages, she always wore her rings.



oh ok makes sense in HB's case. but i also meant it in a broader sense too, and not about tpf, just in general, gossip sites get all in a tizzy when a celeb is caught without their ring on. its crazy for such a small piece of jewelry can make such a statement lol


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> She is pathetic. I hope she'll seek out some therapy to get to the bottom of how she got here yet again.


It seems like she selects her husbands based on physical attractiveness.  Not that we don't all like a good looking man but maybe if she looked for someone with some other qualities - smart, powerful, kind......


----------



## Ladybug09

murt said:


> Does marrying your child's other parent make any difference in terms of securing a legal claim to your child in American jurisdictions and/or in France?
> 
> In Canada it makes absolutely no difference - a parent has the same types of legal claims to his/her child whether he/she married the child's other parent or not.



I dont know all the legalities that just my armchair opinion.


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> oh ok makes sense in HB's case. but i also meant it in a broader sense too, and not about tpf, just in general, gossip sites get all in a tizzy when a celeb is caught without their ring on. its crazy for such a small piece of jewelry can make such a statement lol



Oh, I would only question the situation if the people were KNOWN for always wearing their rings, and then all of a sudden u saw consistent Non wearing added to rumors of separation.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is working hard on her new sci-fi TV series Extant, however Halle Berry still makes sure she spends quality time with those closest to her.

The actress was spotted enjoying a lunch date with her adorable daughter Nahla on Saturday, when they met up with friends in Los Angeles.

Clutching some take-out treats in her hand, the 47-year-old didn't appear to be ready to leave as she carried on her conversation outside on the sunny sidewalk.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...skinnies-studded-boots-enjoys-time-Nahla.html


----------



## Swanky

*'I think he's delicious!' Halle Berry dismisses reports that her marriage to Olivier Martinez is in trouble... insisting she's 'very proud' of her husband 
* 

It was claimed last month that Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez were on the verge of splitting after weeks of 'vicious rows'.
But Halle has dismissed the claims once and for all, by waxing lyrical about her husband in a new interview. 

Speaking about 48-year-old Olivier's new casting as a ruthless French media magnate in ABC show Revenge, Halle told US TV show Extra: 'Im going to follow his little arc along. Im very proud of him I think hes delicious.'







'I think he's delicious': Halle Berry spoke about husband Olivier Martinez in a new interview with US TV show Extra





Happier than ever: Halle's quotes set the record about her marriage straight



Halle also opened up about just how she has snapped back into shape five months after the birth of son Maceo, insisting breastfeeding and a sensible diet are to credit for her post-baby weight loss. 

She said: 'Every mother  should breastfeed. Its the quickest way to shed the initial weight and  then you have to eat right.' 

Halle sat down with Extras Renee Bargh to talk about her joy at becoming a second-time mum at the age of 47.
'I just feel great because I have another baby. I never thought that at  my stage in life another baby - and a baby boy - was coming to me, so  yeah, Im blessed,' the delighted actress said.
Maceo is the former Bond girl's first child with Olivier. Halle is also  mother to six-year-old Nahla from her relationship with male model  Gabriel Aubry.
And Nahla is apparently delighted with her new sibling.
  'Its like one of her doll babies came alive,' Halle told Renee.
 'She gets to take care of  him, feed him, change his diapers, play with him, dress him up in  different clothes like five times a day because she can, so she loves  it.'
The actress is learning how to balance her career and her family life - particularly given the daily demands  of filming her role in CBS's drama Extant, due to air later this year.

Halle stars as an astronaut who  struggles to readjust to life back home after returning from a year-long mission in space. Her scientist husband is portrayed by ER  star Goran Visnjic, while West Wing alum Michael O'Neill plays a former astronaut.










'I'm blessed': The 47-year-old told host Renee Bargh she never expected to have a baby at this time in her life   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Girlie gossip: The actress talked to Renee about her family, her career and her new film, Frankie And Alice


Halle Berry opens up to Extra about losing the baby weight






The beautiful celebrity explained: 'What Im learning to do, trying to do right now,  is find the balance.
'My baby is always with me on set. I bring my  daughter after school. I have a nursery there, a playroom for her, so I  try to make it as nice as I can for them to spend time with them, see  them.'
Halle's new movie, psychological drama Frankie And Alice, is due out on Friday. It follows a black woman with  multiple personalities including a white racist and a child genius.

She said: 'I would have thought thats just a made-up story. But because it was real, that gave it a gravitas that to me was, "Wow, this is real,  people should know about this."'
The movie was actually finished in 2010 but it has taken four years to find distribution.
Tune in to Extra to watch the full interview with Halle. Check local listings for stations and times.







Girls' trip out: The heavily pregnant actress took Nahla to a branch of doll company American Girl in September  






No longer on the shelf: Halle stars in Frankie And Alice, a real story based on a black woman with multiple personalities, that was finished in 2010 but has taken four years to find a distributor


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2593916/Halle-Berry-says-breast-feeding-eating-right-helped-shed-pregnancy-pounds.html#ixzz2xdyfo9OZ


----------



## AEGIS

Nahla's little top is cute


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Nathalya

Both look good!


----------



## kcf68

I know she has her " Frankie and Alice moments " but she is still beautiful and she was great in that interview!


----------



## Swanky

I think she's GORGEOUS!!!
But she's missing her old glow IMO


----------



## Chanel522

I think so too


----------



## Sassys




----------



## curlybee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she's GORGEOUS!!!
> But she's missing her old glow IMO


Exactly this still beautiful, but she's lost that sparkle in her eye. I hope she's ok or will get help if needed.


----------



## Sassys

Easter Sunday 04/20/14


----------



## Jasmine K.

I'm really hating her hair. It isn't doing her any favors.


----------



## Tivo

Jasmine K. said:


> I'm really hating her hair. It isn't doing her any favors.


It looks like a toupe. Maybe she suffered the common post pregnancy hair loss new moms sometimes experience.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she's GORGEOUS!!!
> But she's missing her old glow IMO



def. agree


----------



## Bag*Snob

I want to see that baby.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Easter Sunday 04/20/14



Look. He even carries the car seat. And didn't he leave someone when she had cancer.


----------



## Sassys

Bag*Snob said:


> I want to see that baby.



Scroll threw the thread


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Look. He even carries the car seat. And didn't he leave someone when she had cancer.



Yup, Kylie Minogue...


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup, Kylie Minogue...



It seems that everybody but Kanye West can pitch in & take care of their babies. But I would be worried about his sticking around if I was Halle.


----------



## murt

charmesh said:


> Look. He even carries the car seat. And didn't he leave someone when she had cancer.



No the opposite - he stuck with Kylie Minogue while she was going through breast cancer treatment; I think they broke up amicably a year or more afterward.


----------



## Ladybug09

murt said:


> No the opposite - he stuck with Kylie Minogue while she was going through breast cancer treatment; I think they broke up amicably a year or more afterward.



My bad if I gave wrong info. I've always heard the opposite.


----------



## murt

Ladybug09 said:


> My bad if I gave wrong info. I've always heard the opposite.



Here is their breakup announcement - http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20010855,00.html

There were definitely rumours of infidelity though - 

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ts-wedding-well-wishes-to-ex-olivier-martinez

ETA: i think i remember this because she used to gush so much about how much he helped her when she was on her comeback tour following her recovery from breast cancer; I was surprised by the later breakup + cheating rumours.

ETA2: another link -- http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...e-and-Olivier-Martinez-reunited-in-Paris.html


----------



## Swanky

*Mum's the word! Halle Berry is treated to Mother's Day brunch as she steps out with husband Olivier Martinez and her children 
*
  She&#8217;s used  to taking centre stage on the red carpet, and Oscar-winner Halle Berry  was once again given the star treatment on Sunday when she stepped out  for lunch with her nearest and dearest. 

The  47-year-old actress was being treated to some Mother&#8217;s Day pampering  from husband Olivier Martinez, daughter Nahla and infant son Maceo on a  sunny afternoon in West Hollywood. 
Primary port of call for the family was popular Mediterranean eatery Fig & Olive, where they enjoyed a light brunch.







Mother's Day treat: Oscar winner Halle Berry  makes her way home with husband Olivier Martinez, daughter Nahla Aubry  and infant son Maceo after being treated to brunch at popular West  Hollywood restaurant Fig & Olive


Halle  looked casual in a sleeveless black blouse and trendy ripped jeans as  she made her way back to their car later that day, a matching leather  handbag slung over her left arm.

With  a pair of black ankle boots rounding off a subdued look for the  Hollywood star, she helped French hunk Olivier as he grappled with  seven-month old Maceo&#8217;s carriage. 

Earlier  that day Olivier, 48, enjoyed a bonding session with young Nahla &#8211;  Halle&#8217;s daughter from a previous relationship with French-Canadian model  Gabriel Aubry &#8211; when they ventured out to pick up a Mother&#8217;s Day cake  from Bristol Farms in Beverly Hills.





Quality time: The acclaimed actress spent the day with French hunk Olivier and her two children





Let's go: The family prepare to leave after placing Maceo's baby carriage in the rear of their car on Sunday 






I've got it: Halle assists here husband with their young son's carriage following an afternoon meal in West Hollywood

 Sporting  a garish pink T-shirt, the actor was in good spirits as he launched and  joked with his six-year old step-child, who looked adorable in a white  cardigan and printed pink dress with matching sandals. 

Meanwhile Halle is preparing for the release of new TV show Extant. 

The  actress plays Molly Watts in the sci-fi drama, a woman struggling to  reconnect with her scientist husband John, played by Goran Visnjic,  after spending a year in space in a solo mission.

Molly  is infertile so John finds a way for them to have a child by building a  son Ethan - the first prototype of a future line of human-like robots  known as Humanichs.





Previously: Olivier, 48, was in good spirits as he laughed and joked with six-year-old Nahla earlier that day






  In you go: Olivier and Nahla had stepped out to buy Halle a surprise Mother's Day cake from Bristol Farms in Beverly Hills
                           Halle Berry in steamy shower scene in new trailer for Extant




           Extant - premiering July 9 on CBS -will follow Halle's character as she re-adapts to family life as a wife and mother.
The series is being filmed using an actual NASA shuttle, with wires used to give the effect of gravity.
Steven Spielberg is an executive producer on the show, which also stars Pierce Gagnon and Camryn Manheim.

'As a woman, when I read this, it was such a strong character,' the Monster's Ball actress told People magazine last month.

'I  always gravitate toward strong, complicated woman characters. When I  heard Steven Spielberg is a part of it, I thought, wow, that is another  big reason to be a part of it.'





Surprise surprise: Olivier handles Halle's cake ahead of her day out with the family on Sunday


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Olivier-Martinez-children.html#ixzz31VlWIWOt 
​


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/14/halle-berry-presents-extant-at-cbs-upfront-watch-the-trailer/

Halle Berry hits the carpet at the 2014 CBS Upfront Presentation held at Carnegie Hall on Wednesday (May 14) in New York City.

The 47-year-old Oscar-winning actress was in attendance to present her new summer series Extant, which premieres on July 9.

Extant follows an astronaut (Berry) who returns home from a year-long solo mission in space and tries to reconnect with her husband and son in their everyday life. Her experiences in space and home lead to events that ultimately will change the course of human history.

FYI: Halle is wearing a Daimon top, Sorella pants, Barbara Bui shoes, Borgioni earrings, a Jack Vartanian earcuff, and Sutra rings.


----------



## Midge S

Aw Man.   Hammer couldn't pull off those pants.    Unflattering in the extreme.


----------



## PurseNut911

Why do celebs try to make those types of low crotch pants happening? They are so unattractive and stupid.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Midge S said:


> Aw Man.   Hammer couldn't pull off those pants.    Unflattering in the extreme.



This. And off subject, but her hands! They look like they belong to a much older person in the previous photos!!


----------



## limom

I can't believe she is going to do television...


----------



## Tivo

I never thought I'd say this, but she looks awful.


----------



## gazoo

Her new tv show looks pretty decent.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I can't believe she is going to do television...



TV is where the money is right now. Also, if you are a parent, you don't have to travel out of state to shoot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those pants are so ugly, lol..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>



Pretty baby.


----------



## Swanky

*Thigh flier! Halle Berry shows off toned legs in stunning  cherry-blossom print gown as she accepts Global Icon honour at Huading  Film Awards
*
  She was honoured with the Global Icon Award at the Huading Film Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday. 

And  Halle Berry looked ready for the spotlight at the Montalban Theater in a  sweeping black gown featuring a long train and a thigh high slit that  showed off her slender legs. 

The dress was also decorated with lace trim and bouquets of cherry blossoms, with a long sheer sleeve and a short one. 








 Congrats! Halle Berry was honoured with the Global Icon Award at the Huading Film Awards in LA on Sunday
                                             Halle Berry accepts Global Icon honour at Huading Film Awards





  The  X-Men: Days Of Future Past star dressed the ensemble up with black  pointed-toe pumps and highlighted her features with smoky eye make-up  and pale pink lip gloss. 

The 47-year-old actress's trophy honoured her for her impact through motion pictures, having made  history as the first African-American woman to win the Best Actress  Oscar &#8211; for her performance in Monster&#8217;s Ball. 

Sunday  marked the first time China brought its biggest film awards show to  Hollywood, representing the increasing closeness between the world&#8217;s  largest and second largest film markets. 










Finishing touches: The X-Men: Days Of Future  Past star dressed the ensemble up with black pointed-toe pumps and  highlighted her features with smoky eye make-up and pale pink lip gloss










 Recognized: She was pictured holding her trophy -  honouring her for her impact through motion pictures, having made  history as the first African-American woman to win the Best Actress  Oscar

&#8216;The  Chinese love movies, and American films are a major part of the Chinese  cinematic explosion,&#8217; Don Mischer, who produced the show, told the Hollywood Reporter. 

&#8216;Ten  new movie screens open in China every day, and last year the Chinese  box office grew more than 35 percent, a testament to the world's  fastest-growing movie market.&#8217; 

The bilingual event honouring Chinese and other films from around the world was broadcast in China, Hong Kong, and Taiwan. 










 Honoured: Halle on stage accepting her Global Icon award 





 Need a hand? The actress accepted some help as she prepared to step down from the stage on her heels 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...honour-Huading-Film-Awards.html#ixzz33ULSg5hl


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still doesn't look like the old "Halle" to me. This last baby has tired her.


----------



## Swanky

ITA!  Her body looks great, she's still beautiful but her glow is gone


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great! She's almost 50 AND just had a baby! Why does there always have to be a 'but'?


----------



## kcf68

berrydiva said:


> She looks great! She's almost 50 AND just had a baby! Why does there always have to be a 'but'?


Exactly!   she loks 10x better than the majority of women her age!  What are we gonna blame the baby


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was referring to her face. Not aging. She doesn't look the same. Almost a sadness in her eyes. Body for sure looks right.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  It's like any other thread, people just commenting, it's not that serious


----------



## Solemony

For someone who's approaching 50 and got a body like that and looking much better than majority of the celebs who's around the same age as her is pretty awesome.


----------



## Swanky

ITA


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Yeah age may be catching up with her but she still looks good AND just had a baby at 50!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


>



cute! looks like his dad


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was referring to her face. Not aging. She doesn't look the same. Almost a sadness in her eyes. Body for sure looks right.


I concur. There is definitely a sadness in her eyes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^medication maybe...Britney had that eye thing going on too


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> She still doesn't look like the old "Halle" to me. This last baby has tired her.



Agreed.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> I concur. There is definitely a sadness in her eyes.



I wonder is she went through some kind of postpartum.







~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^medication maybe...Britney had that eye thing going on too


----------



## Shoegal30

Ladybug09 said:


> Agreed.


Def agree.  She's still gorgeous but something is "off."


----------



## Sasha2012

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/halle-berry-reaches-settlement-child-support-24061250

*Halle Berry Reaches Settlement on Child Support*

A judge has approved a settlement between Halle Berry and her ex-boyfriend over child support payments for their 6-year-old daughter.

The agreement approved by Superior Court Judge Scott Gordon on May 30 calls for Berry to pay ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry $16,000 a month or nearly $200,000 a year to support their daughter. The Oscar-winning actress will also pay for their daughter's tuition, but the former couple will split health care expenses.

The order also calls for Berry to pay her ex-boyfriend a retroactive payment of $115,000 and $300,000 to his attorneys to cover the costs of their custody dispute.

Berry and Aubry, a model, were involved in a custody dispute in 2012, and a judge blocked her from moving their daughter to France.

Gordon's order only affects child support payments.

Berry has an 8-month-old son with her husband, Olivier Martinez.


----------



## Sassys

So, I can have a child, let the father raise the child in his house and still get paid SMH. I just don't get it.


----------



## berrydiva

Wow. How often does he have his daughter?


----------



## Solemony

I guess he's pretty broke if he can't afford a lawyer and I agree with the above posters, how often does he get the daughter? I mean I'm sure he doesn't have her for the whole month.. I'm guessing the majority of child support is for his own expenses so...Ha.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So, I can have a child, let the father raise the child in his house and still get paid SMH. I just don't get it.



Yes. If it was reversed and your husband/baby daddy/sperm donor was the breadwinner you'd be sitting pretty just like Gabriel Aubrey


----------



## charmesh

Solemony said:


> I guess he's pretty broke if he can't afford a lawyer and I agree with the above posters, how often does he get the daughter? I mean I'm sure he doesn't have her for the whole month.. I'm guessing the majority of child support is for his own expenses so...Ha.



No it's normal for the parent with less money to ask for lawyers expenses. You can even ask for lawyer fees in a civil case if you win.


----------



## Trixie3u

I am stunned, 16k a month in child support? Is he a stay at home dad ? Why so much? He is still young, he sure can work. 

As far as I know they are sharing custody so with him being the lowest earner I could tell he would receive child support, but in the amount of 16k. No wonder he is not looking for work, what can be more profitable than to sit home and cash those checks.


----------



## Swanky

This wouldn't be news, *IMO*, if he was a woman getting this deal.


----------



## Solemony

charmesh said:


> No it's normal for the parent with less money to ask for lawyers expenses. You can even ask for lawyer fees in a civil case if you win.


I see. Still pretty nice to have that much cash flowing without doing any work...same goes if this was in reverse. This is the ugly side of divorce when you are wealthy or when a child is involved, so much legal drama.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I know it seems like a lot of money but for LA it is really kinda nothing. He won't be living or chilling like a king on $192K a year there. NC or GA, yes. CA, not so much.


----------



## murt

Trixie3u said:


> I am stunned, 16k a month in child support? Is he a stay at home dad ? Why so much? He is still young, he sure can work.
> 
> As far as I know they are sharing custody so with him being the lowest earner I could tell he would receive child support, but in the amount of 16k. No wonder he is not looking for work, what can be more profitable than to sit home and cash those checks.



Child support is based on the wealthier parent's income, and the high amount is reflective of a principle that children going between two households shouldn't see a huge discrepancy in incomes between the households. Courts don't want the parent with the lower income to face issues with the child stemming from not being able to provide as much as the higher earning parent. Part of that is an idea that both parents should be able to live in the same school district etc.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes. If it was reversed and your husband/baby daddy/sperm donor was the breadwinner you'd be sitting pretty just like Gabriel Aubrey



But the child would be living with me. Nahla lives with her mother, so why does he get child support?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But the child would be living with me. Nahla lives with her mother, so why does he get child support?



It's not about where the child lives. He has to support the child when she's with him and because Halle makes the most money, she has to pay. Simply put. 

Like I said, if it was reversed you'd be in the same position. I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes. If it was reversed and your husband/baby daddy/sperm donor was the breadwinner you'd be sitting pretty just like Gabriel Aubrey



Thank you. This is an equal opportunity society! Women have been doing this to men for years!


----------



## brownsugarplum

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This wouldn't be news, *IMO*, if he was a woman getting this deal.


yes. Maybe the judge took into consideration the beating he took.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This wouldn't be news, *IMO*, if he was a woman getting this deal.



Exactly! I just can't with this discussion.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This wouldn't be news, *IMO*, if he was a woman getting this deal.





DC-Cutie said:


> It's not about where the child lives. He has to support the child when she's with him and because Halle makes the most money, she has to pay. Simply put.
> 
> Like I said, if it was reversed you'd be in the same position. I don't see a problem with it.



 child support is set up this way so that the child can enjoy the life he/she would have if the parents were together happily married. That's the idea of it anyway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahla's being kept in the lifestyle that she's accustomed to.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Halle doesn't seem to mind. (shrug)

I thought this was based on income anyway.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Halle doesn't seem to mind. (shrug)
> 
> I thought this was based on income anyway.



How do you know she doesn't mind. She does not strike me as the type who is pleased with this.


----------



## Swanky

She's not pleased.... he blocked her from taking their child to France and the court had to $ettle this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> How do you know she doesn't mind. She does not strike me as the type who is pleased with this.



Because the first sentence in the article stated:


A judge has approved a settlement between Halle Berry and her ex-boyfriend over child support payments for their 6-year-old daughter.


Doesn't this mean it was done with their consent?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's not pleased.... he blocked her from taking their child to France and the court had to $ettle this.



I wonder how she was going to do that and work in LA at the same time. Would she have actively pursued a job in LA if she was planning to move to France? I think that was her being spiteful.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Because the first sentence in the article stated:
> 
> 
> A judge has approved a settlement between Halle Berry and her ex-boyfriend over child support payments for their 6-year-old daughter.
> 
> 
> Doesn't this mean it was done with their consent?



Just means she could have just got tired of fighting with him. Take the money and shut up; but I will still make your life a living hell.


----------



## Swanky

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wonder how she was going to do that and work in LA at the same time. Would she have actively pursued a job in LA if she was planning to move to France? I think that was her being spiteful.



I think so too. Because IIRC she or Olivier or both were in the process of opening a restaurant in FL at the time too. Didn't make sense to me. 
She should've gotten a sperm donor if she wanted full control if a baby, she accidentally picked an honorable guy that actually wants to be involved.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wonder how she was going to do that and work in LA at the same time. Would she have actively pursued a job in LA if she was planning to move to France? I think that was her being spiteful.



But, there are plenty of actors that live in London/France, who work all the time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> But, there are plenty of actors that live in London/France, who work all the time.



lol. Yeah, but she doesn't work all the time.

I think she was being spiteful.

I actually thought the three of them had gotten past the nastiness since she announced her pregnancy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really think she was being spiteful as well.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She doesn't seem like a nice person.  At all.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. Yeah, but she doesn't work all the time.
> 
> I think she was being spiteful.
> 
> I actually thought the three of them had gotten past the nastiness since she announced her pregnancy.



I actually thought that she was strategizing for her career.
The roles for AA middle aged actresses are few and between and there is a lot of competition(yes even for an Oscar winning actress) IMHO.
Moving to Europe would have given her tons of lucrative opportunities and would have given Nahla a relative anonymity.
As far as Gabriel, I wish him the best. It is not easy to be a kept man, imo.
Olivier will stay with her as long as he can. If the relationship falls apart, Halle will get a piece of her own medicine.
He will not walk away from his son and he is just as nuts as she is.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Halle hasn't done anything memorable since her Oscar. That was in 2001. And some think that wasn't memorable. (Not me).

If she was about Europe she would have went there years ago. Not when she was in the midst of an acrimonious relationship with her baby daddy.

That is JMO.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I really think she was being spiteful as well.





lanasyogamama said:


> She doesn't seem like a nice person.  At all.





THIS!!!!!

david justice said nobody believed him when he said how spiteful and jealous she was.  they saw the gorgeous actress and of course people always think they "know" their celebrities because of what they see/read about in public.   he said she was hell to live with! there is no way she is pleased with that ruling!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He was no prize either.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> He was no prize either.





but that doesn't mean he was wrong about her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, I believe she is crazy and spiteful. I just don't want to hear it from that illiterate fool.

This is my Anti-Atlanta Brave bias talking. lol. Pay me no mind.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes, I believe she is crazy and spiteful. I just don't want to hear it from that illiterate fool.
> 
> This is my Anti-Atlanta Brave bias talking. lol. *Pay me no mind.*


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Halle hasn't done anything memorable since her Oscar. That was in 2001. And some think that wasn't memorable. (Not me).
> 
> If she was about Europe she would have went there years ago. Not when she was in the midst of an acrimonious relationship with her baby daddy.
> 
> That is JMO.



Olivier must have factored on her attempt to move the child but the market is there.
This is not over, imo.
Halle's babies are gorgeous, if anything she chose the donors well(esthetically speaking)
But Like my grandma used to say, like attracts like.
I don't believe those men are whole themselves.


----------



## Mimi2000

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This wouldn't be news, *IMO*, if he was a woman getting this deal.



100% Agree with you.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Olivier must have factored on her attempt to move the child but the market is there.
> This is not over, imo.
> Halle's babies are gorgeous, if anything she chose the donors well(esthetically speaking)
> But Like my grandma used to say, like attracts like.
> I don't believe those men are whole themselves.



I said it a while back..I thinks Olivier's marriage to her is strategic....she won't be playing that crap with him she showed towards Aubry.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I said it a while back..I thinks Olivier's marriage to her is strategic....*she won't be playing that crap with him she showed towards Aubry.*





ITA!!!!

and looks like that crap she pulled with gabe is done,too!


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> Thank you. This is an equal opportunity society! Women have been doing this to men for years!



This.. It's what happens when you have a child, get married or cohabit for years with someone who makes significantly less, esp. in California ... Common sense


----------



## Swanky

Her glow is returning. . . 


*She's out of this world! Halle Berry takes the plunge in skin-tight  dress as she arrives with Olivier Martinez to premiere of astronaut  drama Extant 
*
  She plays an astronaut who returns home after a year in outer space in new CBS series Extant.

And  Halle Berry certainly looked out of this world as she arrived to the  premiere event for the science fiction drama on Monday in a plunging  metallic dress.
The 47-year-old was joined by husband Olivier Martinez, who was equally dapper in a sharp suit at the Los Angeles screening.






Ready to rocket: Halle Berry wore a skin-tight dress to the world premiere of Extant in Los Angeles on Monday

Halle  made sure to display her hourglass figure, while flashing a bit of  cleavage, in her metallic garment as she stood tall in matching heels.
Martinez, 48, wore a pencil moustache and slick black suit and tie as he accompanied his gorgeous wife for her big night.

In the upcoming miniseries Extant, Halle portrays an astronaut who returns home pregnant following a solo  mission in space.






With her man: The 47-year-old posed with Olivier Martinez






Revving up: Extant will premiere on CBS on July 9
The premise of the show sees Molly Woods (Berry) go on a 13-month solo mission to space - though she doesn't return alone.

The  wife and mother, who was infertile when she left, can't seem to explain  how she managed to be with child following her expedition, as she  returns home to husband John, played by ER's Goran Visnjic, and  'Humanichs' or 'human robot' son Ethan, played by One Tree Hill's Pierce  Gagnon.
Extant, produced by Steven Spielberg, premieres on July 9 on CBS.





Happy pair: The couple welcomed a son Maceo in October


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ere-astronaut-drama-Extant.html#ixzz34uOzxKok


----------



## berrydiva

Goodness...I can't believe she's 47. She looks great. It seems many of these 40+ year-olds are giving the young ones a run for their money.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Goodness...I can't believe she's 47. She looks great. It seems many of these 40+ year-olds are giving the young ones a run for their money.



And she just gave birth as well!
Unreal.


----------



## Alexenjie

He is the one who has aged a lot but I haven't seen him in any movies since Unfaithful.


----------



## ByeKitty

Olivier does not get better looking with age...


----------



## Ladybug09

That dress make her pouch obvious. Doesn't compliment her.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> That dress make her pouch obvious. Doesn't compliment her.





NOT.at.all.

i was just about to ask if she was pregnant again!!!!!!


----------



## Tivo

I'm going to sit over here and say I don't mind the pouch. Sure it's there, but it's no sloppy. Actually, it's kinda sexy and adds to her curvy silhouette. She has an amazing figure.


----------



## Swanky

ITA

Glad she's not embarrassed that she doesn't have 21 yr old's washboard abs after delivering a  baby at her age.  She looks amazing.


----------



## Mimi2000

Olivier is not looking good in the recent photos. Halle looks hot but that dress is a no for me.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ladybug09 said:


> That dress make her pouch obvious. Doesn't compliment her.




I was thinking the same. Not a good dress AT ALL


----------



## Swanky

I hate the dress, I'm not a lamé fan, but I think she looks fab


----------



## chessmont

Just watched "Unfaithful" over the weekend  He looked so hot!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that's no pouch i'll show ya'll a pouch


----------



## Solemony

She looks great and what pouch? She got hot curves and not many women who have the luxury to look that great after having a baby and at that age. I think she definitely rocks it and hope she continued to look as good.


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com

*Halle Berry Goes to Space on 'Entertainment Weekly' Cover! *






*Halle Berry* is stunning while channeling her _Extant_ character on the cover of *Entertainment Weekly*&#8216;s latest issue, out on newsstands Friday (July 4)!
 Here&#8217;s what the 47-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
*On her new show Extant*: The minute I  started to read it, I couldn&#8217;t put it down. I thought, &#8216;Wow. This is  different.&#8217; It&#8217;s innovative. Molly is a strong female character, which I  really love to play. Molly is a complicated woman with a complicated  family.  Who is a woman who goes away to space for a year and leaves her  husband, first of all? Who is a woman who comes back pregnant and tries  to handle it somehow on her own? That just felt like a complication  that I wanted to be a part of.&#8221;
*On putting movies on hold for television*: &#8220;I was  being offered parts that I felt like I had done before. They weren&#8217;t  exciting enough for me to leave my family for four months. I realized  some of the best writing especially for women, was on television.&#8221;
 For more on *Halle*, visit Entertainmentweekly.com!


----------



## Tivo

I will watch this show because Halle is lovely to watch on screen.


----------



## Sassys

Lax 7/6/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This woman cannot act except to play the victim at the end of every relationship. I can't stand her since her terrible behaviour during the end of her relationship with Gabriel Aubry and her every attempt since then to cut him her daughter's life and vilify his name. I'm glad she has to pay child support after claiming he was too poor to afford his daughter the same lifestyle as her so she should could get full custody. After what she experienced with her dad not around you'd think she'd want different for her child. I still feel Gabriel was blindsided by her not wanting to get married and instead ending the relationship. She's pretty but her looks are marred for me now and I definitely won't be watching anything she's in.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her brand new series Extant premieres in two days.

And Halle Berry could not have looked more dazzling as she arrived on set of Late Night With David Letterman in New York City on Monday to give it a plug.

The 47-year-old mother, who only gave birth to her second child only eight months ago, could have stopped traffic in her tight metallic number.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-sci-fi-series-Extant.html#ixzz36qPDo3Mu


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She always looks good. She does NOT look good here. Something about the hair and face is off. She looks confused and uncomfortable. Body looks great though.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wait. That dress seems to have hooks and eyes down the middle. Is she not wearing any underwear? Shouldn't we be seeing her swill roll then? I'm confused. The sleeves on that dress are a no. And the dress is kinda ugly. But she's trying hard to work it. Still don't like her. But have her to give her her due - she herself always looks good.


----------



## AEGIS

hideous


----------



## MarvelGirl

ONLY Halle could look good in this dress but she does still look good nonetheless. On her worst day she looks better than most. Ha! Can't wait for Extant to premiere! Looks interesting!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good in that dress. But the glow is gone. This last pregnancy did something to her.


----------



## Swanky

I see a liner to the thighs in that dress.

Yup, glow hasn't returned, eyes aren't the same.  Beautiful nonetheless, but not the same.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks good in that dress. But the glow is gone. This last pregnancy did something to her.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I see a liner to the thighs in that dress.
> 
> Yup, glow hasn't returned, eyes aren't the same.  Beautiful nonetheless, but not the same.


Maybe it wasn't the pregnancy but her user first baby daddy. She looks the way guys look when they have to send out that child support payment.


----------



## Freckles1

I think she's nuts


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> maybe it wasn't the pregnancy but her user first baby daddy. She looks the way guys look when they have to send out that child support payment.


lol!!!


----------



## Michele26

berrydiva said:


> Maybe it wasn't the pregnancy but her user first baby daddy. She looks the way guys look when they have to send out that child support payment.



What did her first baby daddy use her for?


----------



## zippie

WAY overrated.


----------



## Swanky

*Ageless Halle Berry, 47, is a vision in white as she dashes into morning show in New York to promote Extant
*
She got her start on the small  screen more than 25 years ago, and now Halle Berry is returning to  television as a big-named movie star. 
The 47-year-old beauty has been making the rounds to promote her new television show, Extant, which premieres Wednesday on CBS. 
And the ageless mother-of-two is even more gorgeous than ever. 







 A vision in white: Actress Halle Berry thrilled  fans in New York Tuesday morning when she showed up to a CBS news  interview in a gorgeous white summer dress 







Causing a stir: Fans are clearly thrilled Halle is coming out with a new television show, which debuts Wednesday evening

 For her television  interview Tuesday with CBS This Morning, the Oscar winner wore a  fetching pure white dress that fell loose around her slim and toned  figure. 
The sleeveless, knee-length frock featured a simple V-neck that showed off The Perfect Stranger's light coco-coloured skin. 

Her  cropped tresses were arranged in a short, messy style and she hid her  eyes from the sunlight in a pair of amber-tinted aviator sunglasses. 






Flawless skin: The baggy, yet sexy white dress enhanced Halle's famous coco skin tone 







Fearless flyer! The 47-year-old actress, who  shielded her eyes with a fashionable pair of aviator sunglasses, plays  an astronaut in her new television series 

On her feet, the Monster&#8217;s Ball  actress wore a beautiful pair of traffic-stopping white, pointy-toed  pumps. Fans waiting outside the CBS studios beamed with delight as Halle  stopped to sign autographs. 

The  Los-Angeles based actress has been in New York to promote Extant, a  13-episode thriller where she plays Molly Woods, an astronaut who  returns to earth having been impregnated by something in outer space. 

Berry got her start in television in 1989 with a small roles in Living Dolls, a short-lived Who's the Boss? spinoff. 

She  also appeared on several episodes of Knots Landing in the early '90s  and had guest spots on Amen and A Different World before breaking into  feature films.
Extant co-stars ER hunk Goran Visnjic,  








Crowd pleaser: The actress stopped to sign autographs once she finished the interview 












 Simply elegant: Halle's lack of accessories and jewelry served to accentuate her natural beauty 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-studio-NY-promote-TV-show.html#ixzz36u2ZfRmW


----------



## autumngrace

Still gorgeous, but still no sparkle in her eyes.

i think she has diabetes I hope she's caring for herself well.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

autumngrace said:


> Still gorgeous, but still no sparkle in her eyes.
> 
> i think she has diabetes I hope she's caring for herself well.


Her skin looks a bit bruised to me. Anyone else see it?


----------



## Swanky

Her legs? I figured it was shadows.


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looked better in the white, but something off....

To me, it looks like she is gritting her teeth. Her jaw is very clenched, even when she is smiling. 

Hmmm, I didn't follow the messiness with her Ex other than headlines at the supermarket, but I must say my general impression was not in her favor.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/08/halle-berry-shows-us-how-to-roll-on-tonight-show/

Halle Berry shows off her figure in a black and white dress while making an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon at Rockefeller Center on Tuesday (July 8) in New York City.

The 47-year-old actress was seen having some fun with host Jimmy Fallon during a game of charades on the show.

The night before, Halle kept it casual and cute while arriving at her hotel in the Big Apple.

In case you missed it, check out Halles interview on Late Night with David Letterman, where she chatted about aliens.

FYI: Halle is wearing an Astars dress and Ruthie Davis shoes.


----------



## karo

More pics of Halle and her baby boy


----------



## Michele26

Love that black & white dress, and the baby is adorable. I think she's nuts too, but maybe this guy she's with will straighten her out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute baby.


----------



## Swanky

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/08/halle-berry-shows-us-how-to-roll-on-tonight-show/
> 
> Halle Berry shows off her figure in a black and white dress while making an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon at Rockefeller Center on Tuesday (July 8) in New York City.
> 
> The 47-year-old actress was seen having some fun with host Jimmy Fallon during a game of charades on the show.
> 
> The night before, Halle kept it casual and cute while arriving at her hotel in the Big Apple.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Halles interview on Late Night with David Letterman, where she chatted about aliens.
> 
> FYI: Halle is wearing an Astars dress and Ruthie Davis shoes.



She is beautiful, but the wig looks awful.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is THAT what it is?! Her hair almost always looks so healthy. There's something off about her eyes. It looks like she's tired, which would be understandable with a young baby at her age. Maybe she got work done, they look almost sunken?

I don't think this husband will be the one to "straighten" her out. There have been so many rumors about his anger and infidelity over the years. People change but when he threw the first punch and beat up Aubry, I saw that as a bad sign. Whether the child was inside or not she was still there. I think she's met her match in this one though. You refuse to marry the father of your child who you constantly stated was perfect on very occasion you spoke about him and then go on to marry the next man? Maybe she looks like this because this one won't roll over like the others. She hates that. It drove her crazy that Aubry fought for custody.


----------



## murt

Thingofbeauty said:


> She always looks good. She does NOT look good here. Something about the hair and face is off. She looks confused and uncomfortable. Body looks great though.



I think the sun is bright, shining in her eyes, and she's squinting. Remember this entire photoshoot probably only happened within a couple of minutes.


----------



## murt

Thingofbeauty said:


> Wait. That dress seems to have hooks and eyes down the middle. Is she not wearing any underwear? Shouldn't we be seeing her swill roll then? I'm confused. The sleeves on that dress are a no. And the dress is kinda ugly. But she's trying hard to work it. Still don't like her. But have her to give her her due - she herself always looks good.



Don't like the dress at all, but it looks like there is a nude lining under the hooks and eyes - you can see it end closer to the bottom in the front.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Adorable!

Is it me or does he look like he could be part Asian? What is it with me and not recognizing these kids today. lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

He is SO cute!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Their baby is gorgeous, so cute! I think that Halle looks really good but also a bit tired. Which is very understandable with a newborn AND filming a new TV series. She was on Kelly and Michael this morning and said that doing the series was difficult, challenging, flexing new muscles that she had never worked before - but also rewarding and structured (unlike filming movies). So yeah, I think she is just getting adjusted to everything. She is human and will be prob be back to her drop dead self soon.


----------



## NicolesCloset

The baby is beautiful!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cute kid.


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## qudz104

Cute kid! 
Oddly he looks a lot like his sister but not too much like his mom or dad..


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> Cute kid!
> Oddly he looks a lot like his sister but not too much like his mom or dad..



Totally looks like Nala with dark hair. Beautiful baby!

And I agree, her eyes are dead.


----------



## Sassys

7/30/14


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sassys said:


> 7/30/14



Wow, she looks like her dad a ton.


----------



## chessmont

I think her eyes are just like her father's


----------



## SWlife

I hope Halle has found happiness. She's long overdue.


----------



## Swanky

*Halle Berry is the Golden Cover Girl For 'Emmy' Magazine (Exclusive) *








*Halle Berry* is the golden girl on the cover of *Emmy* magazine&#8217;s latest issue, *exclusively* given to *JustJared.com*!
 &#8220;I&#8217;m allowing myself to be really human in this show, because that&#8217;s  where I&#8217;m at in life,&#8221; the 47-year-old actress shared in the mag about  her new CBS show _Extant_.
 CBS Chairman of Entertainment *Nina Tassler* gushed about *Halle*  to the magazine, saying, &#8220;Molly&#8217;s journey is very resonant of Halle&#8217;s  journey, balancing all these different aspects of her life. _Extant_ is a genre piece of science fiction and suspense, but what you also have is a warmth and an emotional generosity to *Halle Berry* as an actress and a woman that transcends everything she does.&#8221;
 For more on *Halle*, visit Emmys.com/emmy-magazine!


----------



## Tivo

I don't think her show is doing well. It amazes me how drab the whole look of Extant is. When you have a star as lovely to look at as Halle, why wouldn't you make her look fabulous? I saw her movie Perfect Stranger just because of how beautiful they made her look, the movie was crap.


----------



## Sassys

Legoland


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cutie!


----------



## Swanky

OMG that baby!!  Both kids are gorj!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Has she been pictured with the dad recently? Also, look at how big Nahla is getting!


----------



## Swanky

Gabriel?  Yes, in his thread.


----------



## Sassys

8/14/14

Does this man own any other clothes??


----------



## Ladybug09

She started looking old all of a sudden. I wonder if she had a diabetic crisis during her pregnancy....


----------



## Michele26

Went to see Boney James & Eric Benet (Halle's ex) last night at Wolf Trap. Eric was fantastic in every way! He is fine!


----------



## Ladybug09

^^lol


----------



## Freckles1

I don't like these clothes on Halle. They make me think of a grandma.. And she is by no means a gammy!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is Halle and her husband getting a divorce?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> 8/14/14
> 
> Does this man own any other clothes??



Lol. He's probably just being very French. The French usually don't buy a lot of clothing.


----------



## Stepforded

uhpharm01 said:


> Is Halle and her husband getting a divorce?!


 
They were rumoured to be as he _allegedly _knocked up one of the nannies but that rumour seems to have lost steam.  I'm surprised to see them photographed together, looking so happy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well she faked 'happiness' with Gabe for a while....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/25/halle-berry-skips-emmys-red-carpet-presents-nights-top-prize/

Halle Berry shows a whole ton of leg while walking the red carpet in the press room backstage at the 2014 Emmy Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Monday (August 25) in Los Angeles.

The 48-year-old Extant actress skipped the red carpet earlier in the evening, but was present for the end of the show to present the final award of the night  Outstanding Drama Series!

FYI: Halle is wearing an Elie Saab dusty pink, full length silk chiffon gown with velvet straps at bust and a high slit.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great! That color looks really good on her.


----------



## purseprincess32

The dress is pretty and her makeup is understated which looks good.


----------



## krissa

Perfect color on her.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Her sparkle is missing 

She is usually so glowing. She just looks tired and sad to me; it's like the smile never reaches her eyes. I have said it before, but I see it even more...in every picture her jaw looks super tense. It almost looks like she is always gritting her teeth. It's so odd.

I don't know...does anyone think so?


----------



## qudz104

The dress is ok but the color is fantastic!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

twinkle.tink said:


> Her sparkle is missing
> 
> She is usually so glowing. She just looks tired and sad to me; it's like the smile never reaches her eyes. I have said it before, but I see it even more...in every picture her jaw looks super tense. It almost looks like she is always gritting her teeth. It's so odd.
> 
> I don't know...does anyone think so?





The dress is very pretty and yes I see it too compared to older pics...maybe its the stress that comes with being a mom.


----------



## Swanky

She hasn't been her radiant self for a long time now.  She's still so gorgeous though!  She wears gowns so well!


----------



## Jayne1

twinkle.tink said:


> Her sparkle is missing
> 
> She is usually so glowing. She just looks tired and sad to me; i*t's like the smile never reaches her eyes. I* have said it before, but I see it even more...in every picture her jaw looks super tense. It almost looks like she is always gritting her teeth. It's so odd.
> 
> I don't know...does anyone think so?


I always look for a smile to reach the eyes, but we never see it in Hollywood.  Too much freezing of the muscles.

That being said, aside from the huge, overly faked teeth, she really is perfection&#8230;


----------



## Sweetpea83

I thought she looked very pretty..


----------



## MarvelGirl

Oh yes, still so lovely and pretty. I always gasp a little when she walks onto the stage. Just so beautiful!!


----------



## Midge S

Eh, I always thought she looked a little confused and dopey most of the time.   Now she looks confused and angry.   I don't think she has a very easy life. 

The dress is typical Halle red carpet.   Beautiful and impeccably fitted.  It is a little boring, but lovely.


----------



## Stepforded

Speaking from personal experience, it could be that she may have changed her medication recently (she suffers from a mental health illness) ... that can make you look a little 'different'.


----------



## Ladybug09

twinkle.tink said:


> Her sparkle is missing
> 
> She is usually so glowing. She just looks tired and sad to me; it's like the smile never reaches her eyes. I have said it before, but I see it even more...in every picture her jaw looks super tense. It almost looks like she is always gritting her teeth. It's so odd.
> 
> I don't know...does anyone think so?



Yup, we've talked about it repeatedly in this thread, especially since she's had the baby.



Stepforded said:


> Speaking from personal experience, it could be that she may have changed her medication recently (she suffers from a mental health illness) ... that can make you look a little 'different'.


I said some pages back something about meds....I could totally see this.

It's her 'affect'....very flat, even when smiling.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Stepforded said:


> Speaking from personal experience, it could be that she may have changed her medication recently (she suffers from a mental health illness) ... that can make you look a little 'different'.



What mental health illness does she suffer and what does she take for it or are you just assuming she has an illness?


----------



## Jasmine K.

I wonder if her hair is thinning? She keeps putting on that same dry, tired looking half wig.


----------



## grazia

Stepforded said:


> Speaking from personal experience, it could be that she may have changed her medication recently (she suffers from a mental health illness) ... that can make you look a little 'different'.



I've heard she had diabetes but not a mental illness? What does she have?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks lovely but I agree. She looks tired and hasn't had her usual glow in a long while


----------



## Ladybug09

Things she has confirmed:

Diabetes (insulin dependent)
Deaf in one ear (from domestic violence)


----------



## Jayne1

Jasmine K. said:


> I wonder if her hair is thinning? She keeps putting on that same dry, tired looking half wig.


That's a wig?  How can you tell?


----------



## Lena186

Lovely dress


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## murt

She is gorgeous.... maybe she's just become more guarded in public after the messy divorce.


----------



## sdkitty

Midge S said:


> Eh, I always thought she looked a little confused and dopey most of the time.   Now she looks confused and angry.   I don't think she has a very easy life.
> 
> The dress is typical Halle red carpet.   Beautiful and impeccably fitted.  It is a little boring, but lovely.


Her life is not easy relative to whose?  A person with no money, no home, really serious health issues?  Lots of people would love to have a life as hard as hers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> Her life is not easy relative to whose?  A person with no money, no home, really serious health issues?  Lots of people would love to have a life as hard as hers.



I get your point SD, but money doesn't exempt you from personal problems nor hardship. Recent examples of famous peeps suffering depression etc is an indicator of that.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I get your point SD, but money doesn't exempt you from personal problems nor hardship. Recent examples of famous peeps suffering depression etc is an indicator of that.


point taken


----------



## Jasmine K.

Jayne1 said:


> That's a wig?  How can you tell?




The texture of the top is different from the bottom. And you can't see her scalp at the top.


----------



## Sassys

Hawaii


----------



## Swanky

That baby is precious, cute little nose!!


----------



## Ladybug09

That baby is beautiful and NO to the porn-stache!


----------



## Sassys

9/15/14


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I never like her weave looks


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Never


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate her uniform.....


----------



## AEGIS

I thought Gabe was cheating on her. Didn't recognize her at all


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Gabe?


----------



## Pursestan

Sassys said:


> 9/15/14


Who makes the bag that she's carrying?


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks pretty, lol!

She and Gabe broke up years ago.  Did you mean Olivier, Aegis?

*Halle Berry Debuts Her New Long Hair at CAA's School Day *







*Halle Berry* attends her first official event with her brand new long hair at the _CAA School Day Benefiting Communities in Schools of Los Angeles_ on Thursday afternoon (September 18) at Bouchon in Beverly Hills, Calif.
 The Oscar-winning actress was joined at the event by stars such as *Djimon Hounsou*, *Robert Downey Jr.*, *Jon Hamm*, _About a Boy_&#8216;s *David Walton*, and basketball player *Jason Collins*.
*Halle* stepped out the day before showing off her new extensions, but this is our first good look at her new &#8216;do!
 It was just announced that *Halle*&#8216;s upcoming thriller movie _Kidnap_ will hit theaters on October 9, 2015.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Lovely! I agree, very pretty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like her better with shorter hair..she looks pretty though..


----------



## knasarae

Looks nice, but Halle has such a beautiful face I love short hair on her better.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she looks prettier with the long hair... But I rarely like short hair on women.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't like her in long hair at all. I really like her short,short hair the best.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think she does the botox too heavy on her brows. Her eyes have a hard look now.


----------



## amoxie92

She's looking like Kerry Washington.


----------



## Tivo

I'm getting Jada Pinket teas.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the weave looks good, but as a gal with pretty short hair I have to say I'm biased to her very, very short hair - she has a great face and can carry it really well.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she rocks short hair very well.  But I like the change.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Short hair just suits her. She's still pretty with long hair but it makes her more ordinary in my opinion


----------



## Eva1991

I think she looked much better with shorter hair. Every woman in Hollywood has long hair; it's so boring. It was nice to see an actress with a different hairstyle. Hope she goes back to short hair soon.


----------



## Star1231

She looks tired.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she looks pretty, lol!
> 
> She and Gabe broke up years ago.  Did you mean Olivier, Aegis?
> 
> *Halle Berry Debuts Her New Long Hair at CAA's School Day *
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/09/halle-berry-debuts-her-new-long-hair-at-caa-school-day.jpg
> 
> *Halle Berry* attends her first official event with her brand new long hair at the _CAA School Day Benefiting Communities in Schools of Los Angeles_ on Thursday afternoon (September 18) at Bouchon in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> The Oscar-winning actress was joined at the event by stars such as *Djimon Hounsou*, *Robert Downey Jr.*, *Jon Hamm*, _About a Boy_s *David Walton*, and basketball player *Jason Collins*.
> *Halle* stepped out the day before showing off her new extensions, but this is our first good look at her new do!
> It was just announced that *Halle*s upcoming thriller movie _Kidnap_ will hit theaters on October 9, 2015.
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/berry-caa/halle-berry-debuts-her-new-long-hair-at-caa-school-day-01.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/berry-caa/halle-berry-debuts-her-new-long-hair-at-caa-school-day-04.jpg


----------



## Singra

Eva1991 said:


> I think she looked much better with shorter hair. Every woman in Hollywood has long hair; it's so boring. It was nice to see an actress with a different hairstyle. Hope she goes back to short hair soon.



I agree.

I think she looks good with any kind of hairstyle however the short hair gives her more personality, with the long hair she more conventionally beautiful.


----------



## grazia

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the weave looks good, but as a gal with pretty short hair I have to say I'm biased to her very, very short hair - she has a great face and can carry it really well.



Is that you in your dp?


----------



## AEGIS

She looks better with short hair imo.  Her bone structure just lends itself so well to short hair.


----------



## Sassys

The Grove 9/29/14


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Sassys said:


> The Grove 9/29/14




So that's why there were photographers there, I was wondering who was there but we usually leave if they are around.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want that maxi dress..


----------



## Sassys

God I love LA weather  It's almost October, and she is wearing a maxi and flip flops. I so need to leave NYC or become bicoastal


----------



## Sassys

9/29/14


----------



## Swanky

Her hair and Nahla are pretty


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nahla!


----------



## berrydiva

Whenever she has long hair, she looks so basic to me. The short pixie is so suited to her and let's her features stand out. Guess you have to switch it up sometimes though.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Whenever she has long hair, she looks so basic to me. The short pixie is so suited to her and let's her features stand out. Guess you have to switch it up sometimes though.


See, and I'm just the opposite. I find her much more lovely with longer hair.


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE her with her very short hair, it's my favorite on her. But longer sometimes for a short time is pretty too.  Is it for a role?


----------



## lovehgss1

I love the new hair. I normally like the pixie cut but she's had it for so long that longer look is a nice change.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think this length and style looks good on her. 

She looks better as well. More rested.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Halle Berry 'wants monthly child support obligation to Gabriel Aubrey slashed from $16,000 a month to just $3,000'*



They are  parents to six-year-old Nahla, but it appears as if Hollywood actress  Halle Berry and her former model partner, Gabriel Aubry, 38, are  struggling to agree over child support obligations. 
According to TMZ.com,  Halle, 47, has reportedly been claiming that her ex-boyfriend has been  living entirely off her monthly child support payments of $16,000 and  wants it to stop. 
The  site claims: 'Berry filed legal docs asking the judge in their custody  case to reduce her monthly child support obligation from $16,000 a month  to just over $3,000 a month.
'Halle  claims in her legal documents that Gabriel has stopped working and is  content to live off the child support, and that's an abuse of the  system.'
The  pair share joint custody of the little girl. Meanwhile, Halle has moved  on with French actor Olivier Martinez, 48, with the pair having an  11-month-old baby boy together, called Maceo. 
The  actress recently said: 'I just feel great because I have another baby. I  never thought that at my stage in life another baby - and a baby boy -  was coming to me, so yeah, Im blessed.'
It's  not the first time that Halle and Gabriel have failed to agree over  parenting matters after their five-year relationship broke down. 
Aubry fought for the right to see his daughter Nahla during a fierce custody dispute with Halle in 2012.
The  Canadian model took Halle to court following their 2010 split, which  resulted in a judge blocking her attempt to relocate to France with  Nahla and Martinez.
The custody  dispute resulted in Gabriel and Olivier - who tied the knot with Halle  in 2013 - coming to blows just after the judgement was made in the  model's favour in November 2012.
It  was recently revealed that Superior Court Judge Scott Gordon ruled for  Berry to pay Gabriel $16,000 a month - which is nearly $200,000 a year -  to support their daughter.
The  order also called for Halle, 47, to pay the fashion model a retroactive  payment of $115,000 and $300,000 to his attorneys to cover the costs of  their custody dispute. 
MailOnline has contacted a spokesperson for both Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubry for comment. 

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...upport-obligation-gabriel-aubrey-slashed.html
​​​​


----------



## Alexenjie

She makes millions of dollars a years and she wants her ex to only have $3,000 a month for the child they both created? I don't know what the laws are regarding situations like this but I think Halle is being very cheap and selfish. It's easy to see why she never gets along with her ex-partners.


----------



## Swanky

This wouldn't be news if it were a man wanting to give less money to a woman IMO.
I'm sure if she and Olivier break up she'll get at least this much. . .  c'mon Halle.


----------



## Tivo

Why is he getting child support when they share custody?


----------



## Swanky

same reason a woman would - so the child has the same quality of life in both homes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Stop bitc hin Halle and pay the dang on child support.


----------



## Ladybug09

Alexenjie said:


> She makes millions of dollars a years and she wants her ex to only have $3,000 a month for the child they both created? I don't know what the laws are regarding situations like this but I think Halle is being very cheap and selfish. It's easy to see why she never gets along with her ex-partners.



Exactly!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's got a beautiful body and she knows how to show it off.

Halle Berry looked her usual glamorous self in a skin-tight monochrome dress at the God's Love We Deliver Golden Heart Awards at Spring Studios in the Tribeca district of New York on Thursday.

The white, knee-length frock featured a bib edged with black and cut outs at the sides that revealed the star's rib cage and back.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...golden-heart-awards-dinner.html#ixzz3GNNQTU7O


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great. I like that hair length on her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Something is different about her face. She looks...drawn.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This wouldn't be news if it were a man wanting to give less money to a woman IMO.
> I'm sure if she and Olivier break up she'll get at least this much. . .  c'mon Halle.



This. Its ridiculous. If the roles were reversed we wouldn't even be discussing it.

She is a petty beyotch.


----------



## Eva1991

I don't like her hair in the recent photos. The pixie cut looked much better on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

berrydiva said:


> She looks great. *I like that hair length on her.*



Me too..it's cute!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Its sad to think that Halle is doing this...

Why her "ex" isn't working needs to be addressed..


----------



## berrydiva

hotshot said:


> Its sad to think that Halle is doing this...
> 
> Why her "ex" isn't working needs to be addressed..


Same reason women who collect child support don't work.


----------



## Swanky

Actors and models rarely are lucky enough to have a steady stream of work and income.  AFAIK he's not exactly retired.


----------



## prettyprincess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Something is different about her face. She looks...drawn.



Ita, she looks so tired.


----------



## Tivo

I think she's just aging. At nearly 50 and with a skinny body like that at some point the lack of body fat is gonna show up in her face.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's really beautiful. But she lost her glow, the life in her eyes a couple years ago. 
Still gorgeous, just less radiant.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Same reason women who collect child support don't work.


yep, as stated, if this was a woman getting the child support from a wealthy ex, it wouldn't be news


----------



## candy2100

I think she should be happy for her daughter to have the same standard of living while with her father as the daughter does when she is with Haile.

I wonder if she isn't trying to reduce the money so that farther down the road she can say that her daughter is not receiving as good of a life with Gabriel and so she should be with him less.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Actors and models rarely are lucky enough to have a steady stream of work and income.  AFAIK he's not exactly retired.


Exactly! Male models make a great deal less than their female counterparts.

As he ages I'm sure it's a case of less work being available. And I get the impression he shifts many things around to facilitate being able to see his daughter.

He is rich by normal standards but even when Halle was doing the media rounds and claiming he was perfect there was a HUGE disparity in what they earned.

Plus Halle brought this on herself because she tried using his income against him as grounds for getting full custody.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

candy2100 said:


> I think she should be happy for her daughter to have the same standard of living while with her father as the daughter does when she is with Haile.
> 
> I wonder if she isn't trying to reduce the money so that farther down the road she can say that her daughter is not receiving as good of a life with Gabriel and so she should be with him less.


I wouldn't doubt it. She used it before to try claim full custody.


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm sorry her having to pay him 16,000 a month is ridiculous.   Just plain ridiculous.    He is a man. Own up and take care of your chicks with your own money.  Geez


----------



## Bentley1

addisonshopper said:


> I'm sorry her having to pay him 16,000 a month is ridiculous.   Just plain ridiculous.    He is a man. Own up and take care of your chicks with your own money.  Geez




Seriously.  The fact that he's sitting around and just living off of child support is lame. Is he even allowed to do that, I thought child support is meant only for the child. What's he going to do when she hits 18? The Gravy train will end soon enough, what will he do then? Seems pretty short sighted on his part.


----------



## Swanky

Y'all get mad at the moms that do the same?


----------



## deltalady

I'm sorry but $16,000 a month in child support is outrageous. IDC how much money she makes. I would say the same thing for a woman asking for that much too.


----------



## Tivo

deltalady said:


> I'm sorry but $16,000 a month in child support is outrageous. IDC how much money she makes. I would say the same thing for a woman asking for that much too.


I agree.


----------



## Swanky

Her payment is nothing comparatively. . . 

Britney's ex hubby Kevin Federline receives $20,000 per month in spousal support and $15,000 per month in child support.

His ex-Marla Maples gets $300,000 a year for child support and he was also paying $650000 every year which includes spousal and child support to his ex Ivana.

Eddie Murphy fathered a child born to Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown). He is paying $51,000 a month in child support.

Charlie Sheen reportedly pays $55,000 a month to ex-wife Brooke Mueller to support her and their twins. He also pays child support to ex-wife Denise Richards

Model Linda Evangelista has asked FranÃ§ois-Henri Pinault (Salma Hayak's hubby) for $46,000 a month in child support.

Russell Simmons gave Kimora Lee Simmons sole custody of the couple's two daughters Ming and Aoki plus $40,000 a month child support.
Mel Gibson 1 of 10

Mel Gibson pays ex Oksana Grigoriev $20,000 a month in child support for their child Lucia. He also pays a pretty penny to his ex wife (and mother of his other 7 children).
Eddie Murphy 2 of 10

Eddie Murphy fathered a child born to Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown). He is paying $51,000 a month in child support.
Charlie Sheen 3 of 10

Charlie Sheen reportedly pays $55,000 a month to ex-wife Brooke Mueller to support her and their twins. He also pays child support to ex-wife Denise Richards, no wonder he's trying so desperately to make more cash!
Heather Mills McCartney 4 of 10

Paul McCartney paid a large amount (about $48 Million) to Heather Mills after their divorce. He also pays $70,000 a year in child support on top of the settlement.
Linda Evangelista 5 of 10

Model Linda Evangelista has asked FranÃ§ois-Henri Pinault (Salma Hayak's hubby) for $46,000 a month in child support. But the case is still pending.
Britney Spears 6 of 10

Britney's ex hubby Kevin Federline receives $20,000 per month in spousal support and $15,000 per month in child support.
50 Cent 7 of 10

50 cent pays $25,000 a month in child support to a child he had with an ex-girlfriend.

Initially Nas was paying Kelis about $51,000 for monthly child and spousal payments but now he pays just $25,000. His payments were cut in half after he convinced the judge he wasn't making as much money.

Russell Simmons gave Kimora Lee Simmons sole custody of the couple's two daughters Ming and Aoki plus $40,000 a month child support.

http://www.babble.com/celebrity/11-...t-who-pays-out-gets-the-most-money-per-month/


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry looked fresh-faced and fierce as she strutted through Manhattan on Thursday.

The Oscar winner easily defied her 48 years in a chic black trench coat, ripped jeans, and black booties wedges.

The Extant star found a fashionable way to promote her charity Watch Hunger Stop with designer Michael Kors and the United Nations World Food Programme.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-charity-watch-hunger-stop.html#ixzz3GR0bBOmG


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Y'all get mad at the moms that do the same?




Yep.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's a pap stroll if ever I saw one...lol. I don't love that scraggly hair.


----------



## Swanky

yep and nope.


----------



## Nathalya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her payment is nothing comparatively. . .
> 
> Britney's ex hubby Kevin Federline receives $20,000 per month in spousal support and $15,000 per month in child support.
> 
> His ex-Marla Maples gets $300,000 a year for child support and he was also paying $650000 every year which includes spousal and child support to his ex Ivana.
> 
> Eddie Murphy fathered a child born to Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown). He is paying $51,000 a month in child support.
> 
> Charlie Sheen reportedly pays $55,000 a month to ex-wife Brooke Mueller to support her and their twins. He also pays child support to ex-wife Denise Richards
> 
> Model Linda Evangelista has asked FranÃ§ois-Henri Pinault (Salma Hayak's hubby) for $46,000 a month in child support.
> 
> Russell Simmons gave Kimora Lee Simmons sole custody of the couple's two daughters Ming and Aoki plus $40,000 a month child support.
> Mel Gibson 1 of 10
> 
> Mel Gibson pays ex Oksana Grigoriev $20,000 a month in child support for their child Lucia. He also pays a pretty penny to his ex wife (and mother of his other 7 children).
> Eddie Murphy 2 of 10
> 
> Eddie Murphy fathered a child born to Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown). He is paying $51,000 a month in child support.
> Charlie Sheen 3 of 10
> 
> Charlie Sheen reportedly pays $55,000 a month to ex-wife Brooke Mueller to support her and their twins. He also pays child support to ex-wife Denise Richards, no wonder he's trying so desperately to make more cash!
> Heather Mills McCartney 4 of 10
> 
> Paul McCartney paid a large amount (about $48 Million) to Heather Mills after their divorce. He also pays $70,000 a year in child support on top of the settlement.
> Linda Evangelista 5 of 10
> 
> Model Linda Evangelista has asked FranÃ§ois-Henri Pinault (Salma Hayak's hubby) for $46,000 a month in child support. But the case is still pending.
> Britney Spears 6 of 10
> 
> Britney's ex hubby Kevin Federline receives $20,000 per month in spousal support and $15,000 per month in child support.
> 50 Cent 7 of 10
> 
> 50 cent pays $25,000 a month in child support to a child he had with an ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Initially Nas was paying Kelis about $51,000 for monthly child and spousal payments but now he pays just $25,000. His payments were cut in half after he convinced the judge he wasn't making as much money.
> 
> Russell Simmons gave Kimora Lee Simmons sole custody of the couple's two daughters Ming and Aoki plus $40,000 a month child support.
> 
> http://www.babble.com/celebrity/11-...t-who-pays-out-gets-the-most-money-per-month/



Omg at these figures... :o


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mel B hit the jackpot.

But let's not forget that the question of his salary not being enough came up because HALLE raised it. She argued she could give the child a better life etc because of her means so she should have her. The judge exercised the discretion given him by LAW and said ok, the father wants to be a part of the child's life but you've raised an issue of the disparity in incomes and you believe it will be jarring for the child to live one lifestyle with you and another with the father. Pay him $16,000 which is my estimate of what is required to address that disparity. 

Simples


----------



## sdkitty

I wonder if Halle, being a very beautiful woman, has a hard time giving a man money rather than being indulged by a man.
But she repeatedly seems to choose pretty boys.  Not that we don't all like attractive people but she never seems to use any other criteria for selecting a mate.....no super smart, no super rich or powerful, not a doctor or a humanitarian, always good looking men who may not have that much else gong for them.  Then she's mad when it doesn't work out.
Of course, since she may be pretty shallow herself, maybe she wouldn't get that far with a man with more depth.


----------



## HavPlenty

I don't care. Halle still beautiful.


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if Halle, being a very beautiful woman, has a hard time giving a man money rather than being indulged by a man.
> But she repeatedly seems to choose pretty boys.  Not that we don't all like attractive people but she never seems to use any other criteria for selecting a mate.....no super smart, no super rich or powerful, not a doctor or a humanitarian, always good looking men who may not have that much else gong for them.  Then she's mad when it doesn't work out.
> Of course, since she may be pretty shallow herself, maybe she wouldn't get that far with a man with more depth.


This is an interesting perspective. You could be onto something.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her radar with guys is damaged. And she may be gorgeous but Halle is no prize. Rumours abound about her being everything from difficult to b*tsh*t crazy.


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her payment is nothing comparatively. . .
> 
> Britney's ex hubby Kevin Federline receives $20,000 per month in spousal support and $15,000 per month in child support.
> 
> His ex-Marla Maples gets $300,000 a year for child support and he was also paying $650000 every year which includes spousal and child support to his ex Ivana.
> 
> Eddie Murphy fathered a child born to Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown). He is paying $51,000 a month in child support.
> 
> Charlie Sheen reportedly pays $55,000 a month to ex-wife Brooke Mueller to support her and their twins. He also pays child support to ex-wife Denise Richards
> 
> Model Linda Evangelista has asked FranÃ§ois-Henri Pinault (Salma Hayak's hubby) for $46,000 a month in child support.
> 
> Russell Simmons gave Kimora Lee Simmons sole custody of the couple's two daughters Ming and Aoki plus $40,000 a month child support.
> Mel Gibson 1 of 10
> 
> Mel Gibson pays ex Oksana Grigoriev $20,000 a month in child support for their child Lucia. He also pays a pretty penny to his ex wife (and mother of his other 7 children).
> Eddie Murphy 2 of 10
> 
> Eddie Murphy fathered a child born to Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown). He is paying $51,000 a month in child support.
> Charlie Sheen 3 of 10
> 
> Charlie Sheen reportedly pays $55,000 a month to ex-wife Brooke Mueller to support her and their twins. He also pays child support to ex-wife Denise Richards, no wonder he's trying so desperately to make more cash!
> Heather Mills McCartney 4 of 10
> 
> Paul McCartney paid a large amount (about $48 Million) to Heather Mills after their divorce. He also pays $70,000 a year in child support on top of the settlement.
> Linda Evangelista 5 of 10
> 
> Model Linda Evangelista has asked FranÃ§ois-Henri Pinault (Salma Hayak's hubby) for $46,000 a month in child support. But the case is still pending.
> Britney Spears 6 of 10
> 
> Britney's ex hubby Kevin Federline receives $20,000 per month in spousal support and $15,000 per month in child support.
> 50 Cent 7 of 10
> 
> 50 cent pays $25,000 a month in child support to a child he had with an ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Initially Nas was paying Kelis about $51,000 for monthly child and spousal payments but now he pays just $25,000. His payments were cut in half after he convinced the judge he wasn't making as much money.
> 
> Russell Simmons gave Kimora Lee Simmons sole custody of the couple's two daughters Ming and Aoki plus $40,000 a month child support.
> 
> http://www.babble.com/celebrity/11-...t-who-pays-out-gets-the-most-money-per-month/



Thanks for this *Swanky* .. believe it or not, $16,000/month is chump change out here in LA.  Seriously, if they live in Beverly Hills or Brentwood, then you're going to have a pretty hefty rent/mortgage (KA-CHING-$).  I'm sure Halle's house has a pool and likely a nice yard with beautiful plants, trees, etc. (Pool maintenance - KA-CHING-$; gardener - KA-CHING-$).   Nahla goes to a very exclusive private school (ka-ching-$).  I'm sure that both parents take her to nice restaurants (ka-ching-$), and of course .. you have to valet that car out here (ka-ching-$).  I'm also sure that they take her to nice stores; ones that are likely in BH, Brentwood, Pacific Palisades, etc. - in other words, not the poor sections of town.  Trust me, everything adds up .. so, the judge was right in awarding that amount of money.  Try finding a nice apartment/house to rent for under $3k around these parts, and then on top of that, also have to take care of the child - HA, laughable.  Bottom line, LA is expensive .. PERIOD! 

Halle is nuts to think that any Judge around here would allow her to pay just $3000 a month.  Yes, she is a beautiful woman, but not always the brightest bulb (did you ever see the PBS Special she did when in Paris -- it was HORRIFIC and made her look like  total moron).  

Now, as far as Gabriel is concerned, should he work?  Personally, I think he should, but do we really know for sure that he isn't doing anything?  I have to respect the fact that he wants to spend time with his daughter.


----------



## Lena186

addisonshopper said:


> I'm sorry her having to pay him 16,000 a month is ridiculous.   Just plain ridiculous.    He is a man. Own up and take care of your chicks with your own money.  Geez



ITA, actually IMHO men should not take child support. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ByeKitty

Lena186 said:


> ITA, actually IMHO men should not take child support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Why not? If it's the man that's (partially) taking care of the child...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lena186 said:


> ITA, actually IMHO men should not take child support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



What happened to equality? Or is that only pertinent to women in this position?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh no no no.

It has to work both ways. 

Now, in the case of Kevin Federline, that spousal support is just cr@p because HE is a bum. 

I've seen Aubry in a couple of campaigns so I think he works. I get the feeling Halle just felt like stirring sh1t up because she felt things were too quiet. She LOVES drama.


----------



## kcf68

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh no no no.
> 
> It has to work both ways.
> 
> Now, in the case of Kevin Federline, that spousal support is just cr@p because HE is a bum.
> 
> I've seen Aubry in a couple of campaigns so I think he works. I get the feeling Halle just felt like stirring sh1t up because she felt things were too quiet. She LOVES drama.



Although,  he really takes care of his children all bunch of them!  I am sure Britney's money helps support all his other kids plus his lifestyle cause he hasn't had any income in awhile.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

kcf68 said:


> Although,  he really takes care of his children all bunch of them!  I am sure Britney's money helps support all his other kids plus his lifestyle cause he hasn't had any income in awhile.


EXACTLY! If Britney decided she was paying too much I'd understand! Also, didn't he get married recently? How is he getting spousal support?


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure he no longer collects spousal support - when the article was written I guess he did.


----------



## Lena186

ByeKitty said:


> Why not? If it's the man that's (partially) taking care of the child...



I believe every man is responsible for providing, It's just my opinion


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

Then all women should stay home and raise children?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People..it's 2014 not 1814....just a reminder..lol

#OldSocialMoresDieHard 

#OopsDidIPressTheWrongButtonOnTheDelorean?


----------



## Lena186

Not really, any woman can work, but IMO if she's married her husband should be the provider.and if there are kids their father should be their provider as well. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Okey Dokey.


----------



## Lena186

Years and eras have nothing to do with that IMO, just like it will always be women who give birth to children.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lena186 said:


> Years and eras have nothing to do with that IMO, just like it will always be women who give birth to children.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Well that's actually not true. One is biological, the other relates to societal "rules", expectations and equality.


----------



## Lena186

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well that's actually not true. One is biological, the other relates to societal "rules", expectations and equality.



That was made by God for a reason. If women are suppose to give birth AND provide, and men should only provide, then there is no equality IMO(again). And I'm not talking only about giving birth,because some women can not or don't want to,but also how our bodies were made to accommodate pregnancy and all. Whereas everyday is the same for men 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'm not lying. Being a 1950's housewife looks good at certain points in my life


----------



## Lena186

IMO if you decide to work or not that's your choice, no one has the right to force you. But if a man decides not to work then that is a problem.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^What the what?!?!?


----------



## Lena186

It's ok, we were just stating our own opinions, and they don't have to be similar.no harm is done. 

Back to topic  
Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Midge S

Anyhoo... there's always been something off about Halle to me.  Not only do I think she's not the brightest bulb, but he shows bad judgement about a lot of things (She once did an anti-semitic bit on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno.  He actually edited it out of the west coast airing of his show.   I saw it it was completely head scratching).   I find it difficult to not believe she is the root of all issues/drama in her life.   But maybe that is not fair.


----------



## Swanky

This convo. . . . lol!






Incidentally I am old-fashioned - DH works and I stay home and raise our kids, manage our home, volunteer, etc. . .  *but it's by no means because it's how it's supposed to be.  It's because it's what works FOR US.*  Halle chose a man who doesn't have steady work to procreate with.  She then tried to move out of the country with his baby he clearly wants a close relationship with. . .  no pity form me.


----------



## Lena186

I can't see anything weird about this conversation! This is a widely discussed topic, and IMO no one has to convince the other. Each individual has his/her own thoughts and opinions. I used to work as a biomedical engineer, my husband is a doctor and we own a medical center and a medical company where I used to work in. But even when i used to work ,my hubby never lemme pay for anything no matter how little or big it was. He believes that every penny I make must go to my bank account. And I appreciate him more for being such a gentle man. Again just my opinion! 

P.s : my last comment on this topic, it's just my belief  

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

Oh it IS nice!  I'm just surprised people think it's the ways things are supposed to be.  This is a different era.  Women are more educated and have demanding equality for a reason and all


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This convo. . . . lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally I am old-fashioned - DH works and I stay home and raise our kids, manage our home, volunteer, etc. . .  *but it's by no means because it's how it's supposed to be.  It's because it's what works FOR US.*  Halle chose a man who doesn't have steady work to procreate with.  She then tried to move out of the country with his baby he clearly wants a close relationship with. . .  no pity form me.


YOU'RE LIVING MY DREAM LIFE.

Minus the kids. Kids are hard work! 

And minus running the home. That's hard too. 

And minus&#8230;ok. I'll quit.

Halle started off dating Gabriel with the announcement that she was now dating white men because the "brothers" failed her. 

I don't think she's all there at all.


----------



## Swanky

She did!? LMBO!





I guess Gabe is having the last laugh?

I can't complain about my life, I'm blessed!  He travels a lot though so me working out of the home doesn't make sense for us.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky, my hubs travels a lot for work too. And I'm lucky enough to be able to run my business (Events) from a home office. At the moment with kids 7and 4 it's handy that I'm home and my wage is more supplementary for now.  It's all about being flexible. Thankfully, its 2014 so women..for the most part..are free to choose.

The rub for me comes when people or society try and make people fit their own ideas of what should be - male or female.

That sits with me about as comfortably as a straitjacket.

Edit: re Halle..see my earlier comment about Halle being notoriously difficult or worst case scenario - bats***t crazy. At any rate I think she's sh*t stirring here.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes she did. I'm only seeing the report on gossip sites but will link when I get a better source.

Remember when she accused Gabriel of being  racist when she filed for full custody of Nahla?

So&#8230;you announce that you tried with black men but they failed you. Gabriel was in a committed relationship with you for several years, knowing you were mixed. He also had a child with you whom he seems to adore - also of mixed race.

Yet he is racist? Examples like these are why I'm not sure she's firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Lena186

Thank you! Yes, people should not try to force a specific belief or idea on others. People are different and thus their beliefs and opinions differ as well. Nothing wrong with that, that's why I keep saying IMO.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This gif is hilarious. I wonder if she divorces if she'll give up on white men too? 

Also, add my honey to the partners/husbands that travel a lot. I miss him and it's a huge sacrifice but sometimes, it's wonderful to have that space!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I get what you're saying Lena. I have a number of male friends that firmly believe they're meant to provide, despite whatever salary their wives/partners may be earning.

My partner talks about us both contributing towards our expenses etc but he's not really wired that way. He sees himself as a provider and will work hard to do so. Also, he earns considerably more than me. 

But I think if we earned the same or I made more than him and we split, he just wouldn't seek any money from me as that's how he's wired.


----------



## Lena186

That makes sense. As he wouldn't accept going after your money and get paid for what is originally earned by you from hard work and all.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

*Halle Berry Debuts Lingerie Line, Says 'I'm Always Looking at Women's Bosoms Now!' *





*Halle Berry* unveils her new lingerie line *Scandale Paris* at Laduree Soho on Thursday (October 23) in New York City.
 I fell in love with _Scandale_ while I was in Paris, because  the brand reminded me of the city itselfbeautiful and inspiring, the  48-year-old actress said in a statement about her new line (via E! News).  I am excited for the US debut to be at Target and to launch the brand  globally in 2015. I look forward to giving more women the chance to  enjoy what European women have come to love for more than eight  decades.
 Im always looking at womens bosoms now, *Halle *told _USA Today_  of how her line changed her. I can look at most women and say, Youre  this, youre that, youre this. You need the push-up. You need a demi.  Were so going to help you.
 Check out her ad below!
 FYI: *Halle* is wearing a _Rebecca Vallance_ skirt.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmmm...I _want_ to like it but that top is going in all different directions and it's competing with the texture on the skirt.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lena186 said:


> That was made by God for a reason. If women are suppose to give birth AND provide, and men should only provide, then there is no equality IMO(again). And I'm not talking only about giving birth,because some women can not or don't want to,but also how our bodies were made to accommodate pregnancy and all. Whereas everyday is the same for men
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Real equality could also be: A woman gives birth, and then the child's father stops working to take care of the children/household, while the woman gets the opportunity to fully develop and utilize her potential in the outside world  

Because I have a much higher education than my SO, we have discussed that we might go that route once we decide to have children (though not necessarily going to extremes by giving up jobs). My parents did something similar: my mother provided more income. She did great things with her talents, and was still a lovely mother to us.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmmm...I _want_ to like it but that top is going in all different directions and it's competing with the texture on the skirt.


I like it too but not feeling it with the skirt. She looks good though.


----------



## Tivo

Halle, if you're reading this, dark eye makeup is not your friend.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'm not understanding the premise of this store at all


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes she did. I'm only seeing the report on gossip sites but will link when I get a better source.
> 
> Remember when she accused Gabriel of being  racist when she filed for full custody of Nahla?
> 
> Soyou announce that you tried with black men but they failed you. Gabriel was in a committed relationship with you for several years, knowing you were mixed. He also had a child with you whom he seems to adore - also of mixed race.
> 
> Yet he is racist? Examples like these are why I'm not sure she's *firing on all cylinders.*



right


----------



## AEGIS

Lena186 said:


> Thank you! Yes, people should not try to force a specific belief or idea on others. People are different and thus their beliefs and opinions differ as well. Nothing wrong with that, that's why I keep saying IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



IA w/you.  I think men should be providers for their families. Gabe is living off Halle. Now do I think Halle might deserve it? Yes.  I think she is a tough woman to date. He's still trifling though.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/25/halle-berry-puts-on-her-serious-face-for-kidnap/

Halle Berry gets into character while heading to the set of her upcoming movie Kidnap on Friday afternoon (October 24) in New Orleans, LA.

The 48-year-old actress changed into a few different outfits to film different scenes for the movie.

Kidnap follows a mother who will stop at nothing to recover her kidnapped son.

Earlier that week, Halle unveiled her new lingerie line Scandale Paris at Laduree Soho in New York City after opening up about what inspired her to do the line.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Is that the tag hanging on the red top?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's acting in another movie?!

A movie about a kidnapped child called Kidnap. 

Sounds like she may top the critically acclaimed success of Catwoman after all with this one...


----------



## Swanky

Like The Call?

Looks like a tag . . .


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Like The Call?
> 
> Looks like a tag . . .


This was actually a movie?!

I see she's found a winning formula...


----------



## Swanky

Yea, she did a movie, The Call, where she was a 911 emergency operator and was getting calls about kidnappings and ended up going to investigate it herself.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

We need a side eye/roll eye smilie for moments like this


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Gabriel Aubry Can&#8217;t Get Steady Modeling Work Ever Since Olivier Martinez Punched The Pretty Out Of Him*





On the left is Gabriel Aubry before Olivier Martinez wished his face a Happy Thanksgiving by turning it into a pile of mashed pretty in 2012 and on the right is Gabriel Aubry a few months ago. I know, Olivier Martinez&#8217;s fists should really be on death row for permanently beating the hot out of Gabriel&#8217;s face and transforming him from an adonis chiseled out of fine porcelain into a child-scaring fug face. Even Quasimodo is looking at Gabriel&#8217;s current day mug and saying, &#8220;Damn, stay inside, boo.&#8221;

Last month, Halle Berry&#8217;s lawyer filed papers in court to try to get Gabriel Aubry&#8217;s monthly child support payment reduced from $16,000 to JUST $3,800. Halle cried that she&#8217;s sick of Gabriel mooching off of her and he can easily get his *** a job. Halle argued that $3,800 is enough to take care of their daughter Nahla&#8217;s expenses and he can make his own money to pay for his own expenses. Halle and Gabriel have 50/50 custody of Nahla.

TMZ says that Gabriel&#8217;s lawyer has clapped back at Halle. Gabriel has tried to get modeling work, but ever since crazy Halle&#8217;s crazy piece Olivier Martinez turned his face into a plate of chilaquiles on her driveway 2 years ago, his modeling career has dried up. Gabriel claims that it took 6 months for his face to heal back to normal and he&#8217;s only booked 3 modeling jobs since then. TMZ called Gabriel out by posting a picture of his face just a few weeks after it met Olivier&#8217;s fist and it looks all healed up. Gabriel never filed a civil suit against Olivier for messing with his hotness. The cops apparently thought at the time that Gabriel started the fight.

Halle&#8217;s lawyer also spit out a list of expenses that Gabriel uses Nahla&#8217;s child support cash on and argues that he can pay for all of this crap himself if he got a job:

$740 a month for Gabriel&#8217;s &#8220;Fitness&#8221;
$940 a month in clothing (Gabriel lists Nahla&#8217;s clothing expenses separately &#8212; $675 a month)
$700 a month for Gabriel&#8217;s health insurance
$1,975 a month in car expenses
$1,100 a month in furniture and electronics

Oh, the trials and tribulations of the rich! $740 on &#8220;Fitness&#8220;? Are the barbels he uses made out of solid gold? Is his personal trainer Jodie Marsh? Does he go to Equinox, because I&#8217;m pretty sure their monthly membership fee is a vital organ and or the deed to your soul. The $700 on health insurance makes sense. Gabriel has to get one of those premium plans, because his health and face are in danger as long as Olivier Martinez is still around.

But seriously, Gabriel&#8217;s money situation is worse than I thought. That $1,100 a month on furniture and electronics tells me that he might be getting his **** from a Rent-A-Center type place. MAN DOWN CODE 10. I really hope the judge sees that, immediately strikes down CrazyAsHelle Berry&#8217;s request and raises Gabriel&#8217;s monthly child support payment. Because none of us should be able to sleep at night knowing that Gabriel Aubry might be sleeping on a bed from Rent-A-Center!

*Source*: Dlisted


----------



## Lena186

That's what I was talking about!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kcf68

Well some companies might not want hire Gabriel to represent them after that whole fiasco with Oliver and Halle!  I know I would think twice about it!  That is a whole lotta drama that might be attached to your product!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

kcf68 said:


> Well some companies might not want hire Gabriel to represent them after that whole fiasco with Oliver and Halle!  I know I would think twice about it!  That is a whole lotta drama that might be attached to your product!


I came on here to say the same thing. He went from being a relatively successful but obscure model to being enmeshed in a very public battle with Halle.

Now there are two sides to every story and I'm sure he's done his damage in  the relationship. But I've never read of him bad-talking Halle and I admire him for that. Halle has a proven track record of public bashing her exes when she's left them. 

My opinion of Halle changed when she tried to take Nahla to France knowing full well it would mean Gabriel would hardly ever get to see her. I found that was evil, especially since it appears Nahla adores her father and he adores her. Any parent that wants to be part of their child's life that does not put the child in harm's way should be allowed to. 

Lastly, if a judge awarded that amount of child support I would assume it was for good reasons. As far as I recall, all of this only came up when it became clear that Halle was going to play nasty and keep Gabriel away from his daughter. 

I'd also take that lawyer's list with a grain of salt. They're trying to get the payments stopped so they'll dig up every bit of dirt they can find. If this is the best they can do then they have nothing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> I came on here to say the same thing. He went from being a relatively successful but obscure model to being enmeshed in a very public battle with Halle.
> 
> Now there are two sides to every story and I'm sure he's done his damage in  the relationship. But I've never read of him bad-talking Halle and I admire him for that. Halle has a proven track record of public bashing her exes when she's left them.
> 
> My opinion of Halle changed when she tried to take Nahla to France knowing full well it would mean Gabriel would hardly ever get to see her. I found that was evil, especially since it appears Nahla adores her father and he adores her. Any parent that wants to be part of their child's life that does not put the child in harm's way should be allowed to.
> 
> Lastly, if a judge awarded that amount of child support I would assume it was for good reasons. As far as I recall, all of this only came up when it became clear that Halle was going to play nasty and keep Gabriel away from his daughter.
> 
> I'd also take that lawyer's list with a grain of salt. They're trying to get the payments stopped so they'll dig up every bit of dirt they can find. If this is the best they can do then they have nothing.



Excellent post.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Excellent post.




Why,  thank you.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> I came on here to say the same thing. He went from being a relatively successful but obscure model to being enmeshed in a very public battle with Halle.
> 
> Now there are two sides to every story and I'm sure he's done his damage in  the relationship. But I've never read of him bad-talking Halle and I admire him for that. Halle has a proven track record of public bashing her exes when she's left them.
> 
> *My opinion of Halle changed when she tried to take Nahla to France knowing full well it would mean Gabriel would hardly ever get to see her. I found that was evil, especially since it appears Nahla adores her father and he adores her. Any parent that wants to be part of their child's life that does not put the child in harm's way should be allowed to.*
> 
> Lastly, if a judge awarded that amount of child support I would assume it was for good reasons. As far as I recall, all of this only came up when it became clear that Halle was going to play nasty and keep Gabriel away from his daughter.
> 
> I'd also take that lawyer's list with a grain of salt. They're trying to get the payments stopped so they'll dig up every bit of dirt they can find. If this is the best they can do then they have nothing.


This! Especially the bolded.


----------



## Lena186

Not that I'm with giving him any amount of money, because I'm against that, but regarding what has been said about him, I do agree that to each story there are two sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> I came on here to say the same thing. He went from being a relatively successful but obscure model to being enmeshed in a very public battle with Halle.
> 
> Now there are two sides to every story and I'm sure he's done his damage in  the relationship. But I've never read of him bad-talking Halle and I admire him for that. Halle has a proven track record of public bashing her exes when she's left them.
> 
> My opinion of Halle changed when she tried to take Nahla to France knowing full well it would mean Gabriel would hardly ever get to see her. I found that was evil, especially since it appears Nahla adores her father and he adores her. Any parent that wants to be part of their child's life that does not put the child in harm's way should be allowed to.
> 
> Lastly, if a judge awarded that amount of child support I would assume it was for good reasons. As far as I recall, all of this only came up when it became clear that Halle was going to play nasty and keep Gabriel away from his daughter.
> 
> I'd also take that lawyer's list with a grain of salt. They're trying to get the payments stopped so they'll dig up every bit of dirt they can find. If this is the best they can do then they have nothing.




Yep


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> I came on here to say the same thing. He went from being a relatively successful but obscure model to being enmeshed in a very public battle with Halle.
> 
> Now there are two sides to every story and I'm sure he's done his damage in  the relationship. But I've never read of him bad-talking Halle and I admire him for that. Halle has a proven track record of public bashing her exes when she's left them.
> 
> My opinion of Halle changed when she tried to take Nahla to France knowing full well it would mean Gabriel would hardly ever get to see her. I found that was evil, especially since it appears Nahla adores her father and he adores her. Any parent that wants to be part of their child's life that does not put the child in harm's way should be allowed to.
> 
> Lastly, if a judge awarded that amount of child support I would assume it was for good reasons. As far as I recall, all of this only came up when it became clear that Halle was going to play nasty and keep Gabriel away from his daughter.
> 
> I'd also take that lawyer's list with a grain of salt. They're trying to get the payments stopped so they'll dig up every bit of dirt they can find. If this is the best they can do then they have nothing.



Completely agree.


----------



## Jalulia

Thingofbeauty said:


> I came on here to say the same thing. He went from being a relatively successful but obscure model to being enmeshed in a very public battle with Halle.
> 
> Now there are two sides to every story and I'm sure he's done his damage in  the relationship. But I've never read of him bad-talking Halle and I admire him for that. Halle has a proven track record of public bashing her exes when she's left them.
> 
> My opinion of Halle changed when she tried to take Nahla to France knowing full well it would mean Gabriel would hardly ever get to see her. I found that was evil, especially since it appears Nahla adores her father and he adores her. Any parent that wants to be part of their child's life that does not put the child in harm's way should be allowed to.
> 
> Lastly, if a judge awarded that amount of child support I would assume it was for good reasons. As far as I recall, all of this only came up when it became clear that Halle was going to play nasty and keep Gabriel away from his daughter.
> 
> I'd also take that lawyer's list with a grain of salt. They're trying to get the payments stopped so they'll dig up every bit of dirt they can find. If this is the best they can do then they have nothing.



This is one of the best opinions I've read about the issue. 

Halle's a gorgeous woman, but she's about four cans short of a six-pack. I didn't think that Gabriel seemed like a bad guy. Certainly better than all the jerkoffs she dated or has been married to and I include Olivier Martinez. 

I fully expect her current marriage to implode at some point. I don't wish that on her, but given her track record and what I've heard about Olivier, I think it's inevitable.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yea, she did a movie, *The Call*, where she was a 911 emergency operator and was getting calls about kidnappings and ended up going to investigate it herself.



Time I could have spent elsewhere, this movie was beyond bad.


----------



## Sassys

Halle Berry just took Gabriel Aubry to court ... claiming he's trying to make their 6-year-old daughter white.

Halle was furious Gabriel was straightening Nahla's naturally-curly hair, lightening it with highlights and she is convinced it's because he does not want the girl to appear to be African American.

Halle didn't show in court Monday morning, but her lawyer Steve Kolodny did, along with Gabriel and after a lot of arguing the judge ruled NEITHER Halle nor Gabriel could change Nahla's look from its natural state.

So the judge is allowing Nahla's hair to grow back naturally. 

Score one for Berry.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3K1V6CQtD


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I am sorry. 

I will need to see pictures of this.

If he wanted to have a child with Halle knowing she was half black he would have to be a special type of deranged to want to pretend his child was 100% white, ESPECIALLY since none of this was manifested earlier. If he's racist why would he make a mixed race child or want joint custody?!


----------



## Swanky

Agreed.  Her hair has always looked highlighted, I've never noticed it getting progressively more highlighted, nor have I seen it straightened


----------



## Lounorada

I feel sorry for that poor, innocent little girl stuck in the middle of this crap, with these two immature fools as parents and supposed 'examples' for her. SMH


----------



## knasarae

Hmm... how exactly did he straighten it?  My niece has curly hair... she turned 8 in May.  My sis straightens it from time to time because my niece likes to play rough (two teenage brothers lol) and she said it makes it a lot easier to manage.

Now with that being said, she only uses a little bit of heat and she doesn't do it that often.  If Gabriel wanted to do the same I don't see anything wrong with that. 

Now putting any type of CHEMICAL agent on Nahla's hair is completely different.  If he had it chemically straightened then shame on him.  And why do you need to put highlights in a 6-year-old's hair????  I rarely side with Halle but I agree on this.  He was in the wrong.

I'll add this...
My niece I referred to earlier is bi-racial.  Her father is white, and I understand that his side of the family isn't used to her grade of hair.  However, one time she returned from a weekend with her grandma and great-aunt... her hair was 4-5 inches shorter.  (Very noticeable at her hair was about tail-bone length when straightened at the time)  When my sister asked, the aunt responded "You know I don't know how to handle her hair".  So apparently it got too tangled from her playing and the aunt chose to cut about 4 inches off.  My sister went batsh*t for a second and I don't blame her... I was ready to make a 5 hour drive myself.  
I added that to say if his excuse is that he doesn't know how to handle Nahla's hair (which I don't think cause her curls don't even look that tight) or that she asked for it herself neither of those reasons are acceptable either.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Agreed.  Her hair has always looked highlighted, I've never noticed it getting progressively more highlighted, nor have I seen it straightened


Her hair has always been very blond and is wavy. 

He's had years of experience combing her hair that frankly, isn't so much different in texture from what he's accustomed to that he wouldn't know how to comb it. I call bullsh1, especially as I've seen Caucasian hair that is very tightly curled and they seem to get along fine. 

I suspect Nahla is at the age where she wants Disney princess hair - as MOST girls tend to around this age - and he may have had it flat ironed.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her hair has always been very blond and is wavy.
> 
> He's had years of experience combing her hair that frankly, isn't so much different in texture from what he's accustomed to that he wouldn't know how to comb it. I call bullsh1, especially as I've seen Caucasian hair that is very tightly curled and they seem to get along fine.
> 
> I suspect Nahla is at the age where she wants Disney princess hair - as MOST girls tend to around this age - and he may have had it flat ironed.



I call bull as well 

My hair gets lighter in the sun and perhaps that is what is happening. I to would talk my Dad into doing what I wanted with my hair, even though my mom said no


----------



## kcf68

Yup!  She has got Daddy wrapped and he just went along with it!  Most men have no clue anyway about little girl's hair!  My x used to do anything my daughter wanted against my chagrin!


----------



## prettyprincess

Even if he wanted to straighten her hair, there is nothing wrong with that. My 6 year old cousin always asks for me to straighten her hair w the hot iron. Plus, dont a lot of african americans relax their children's hair at a young age? doesnt mean they want them to be more white.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry just took Gabriel Aubry to court ... claiming he's trying to make their 6-year-old daughter white.
> 
> Halle was furious Gabriel was straightening Nahla's naturally-curly hair, lightening it with highlights and she is convinced it's because he does not want the girl to appear to be African American.
> 
> Halle didn't show in court Monday morning, but her lawyer Steve Kolodny did, along with Gabriel and after a lot of arguing the judge ruled NEITHER Halle nor Gabriel could change Nahla's look from its natural state.
> 
> So the judge is allowing Nahla's hair to grow back naturally.
> 
> Score one for Berry.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3K1V6CQtD



I hope this is not true.







Lounorada said:


> I feel sorry for that poor, innocent little girl stuck in the middle of this crap, with these two immature fools as parents and supposed 'examples' for her. SMH



This.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wait.

Hold up.

Halle took samples of the child's hair to a lab to get tested to get evidence the hair was treated because she is concerned Nahla will wonder if her hair was changed because it wasn't good enough and lead to mental scarring...
&#8230;
&#8230;

Is Halle Berry completely batsh1t insane?! 

Taking and testing samples of your child's hair to find out if it's been coloured in the last year isn't going to make your child wonder?

And if you have to TEST to see if it's true then doesn't that indicate it's really imperceptible or maybe, I don't know, FALSE?!

And what psychotic argument is this? Halle straightens and colours her hair, plops in weaves etc. Is THIS because her hair isn't good enough? Does SHE do it to appear more white?!

Does she REALISE that wavy hair gets straighter the longer it is? My hair is curly but  it gets progressively straighter as it gets longer.

The judge's ruling that NEITHER of them can do anything to the child's hair to me indicates he found little or nothing. This smacks of, "Jesus let me just say neither one of them is allowed to do this and get this crazy out my court."

AAAAAAND If Gabriel after several years together suddenly became racist towards Halle WHY did she get involved with/have a child with another white man?

I'm starting to think the best thing for this child would be for her dad to get full custody.

Halle sit your sick @ss down and shut the hell up. 

She just wants Nahla to be as miserable as she was growing up.


----------



## uhpharm01

prettyprincess said:


> Even if he wanted to straighten her hair, there is nothing wrong with that. My 6 year old cousin always asks for me to straighten her hair w the hot iron. Plus, dont a lot of african americans relax their children's hair at a young age? doesnt mean they want them to be more white.



No African Americans don't relax young girls hair  at an early age or you shouldn't. The chemicals that are in relaxers are very strong. They are so strong that they can cause  a chemical burn on your scalp. If you see a young African American girl with straight hair it's more than Likely that her hair was hot pressed with a hot comb in order to make it straight.


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> No African Americans don't relax young girls hair  at an early age or you shouldn't. The chemicals that are in relaxers are very strong. They are so strong that they can cause  a chemical burn on your scalp. If you see a young African American girl with straight hair it's more than Likely that her hair was hot pressed with a hot comb in order to make it straight.



I've seen plenty of little girls Around 5-6 get a relaxer. My hairdresser will not do it, but there are two other ladies there I have seen do it. So yes, it is done. My parents had a neighbor who had three little girls and they all would get a relaxer (they all were under 10). I thought it was nuts, but not my kids...


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I've seen plenty of little girls Around 5-6 get a relaxer. My hairdresser will not do it, but there are two other ladies there I have seen do it. So yes, it is done. My parents had a neighbor who had three little girls and they all would get a relaxer (they all were under 10). I thought it was nuts, but not my kids...



What?!


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> What?!



Yes. I recall the last time I saw it being done, my friend mentioned she had her first relaxer at 7. The make kiddie perm, so clearly there is a demand for it


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Yes. I recall the last time I saw it being done, my friend mentioned she had her first relaxer at 7.



Smh


----------



## AEGIS

making her 75% white/quadroon daughter look white...eauxkay Halle


----------



## Nathalya

thingofbeauty said:


> wait.
> 
> Hold up.
> 
> Halle took samples of the child's hair to a lab to get tested to get evidence the hair was treated because she is concerned nahla will wonder if her hair was changed because it wasn't good enough and lead to mental scarring...
> 
> 
> 
> is halle berry completely batsh1t insane?!
> 
> Taking and testing samples of your child's hair to find out if it's been coloured in the last year isn't going to make your child wonder?
> 
> And if you have to test to see if it's true then doesn't that indicate it's really imperceptible or maybe, i don't know, false?!
> 
> And what psychotic argument is this? Halle straightens and colours her hair, plops in weaves etc. Is this because her hair isn't good enough? Does she do it to appear more white?!
> 
> Does she realise that wavy hair gets straighter the longer it is? My hair is curly but  it gets progressively straighter as it gets longer.
> 
> The judge's ruling that neither of them can do anything to the child's hair to me indicates he found little or nothing. This smacks of, "jesus let me just say neither one of them is allowed to do this and get this crazy out my court."
> 
> aaaaaand if gabriel after several years together suddenly became racist towards halle why did she get involved with/have a child with another white man?
> 
> I'm starting to think the best thing for this child would be for her dad to get full custody.
> 
> Halle sit your sick @ss down and shut the hell up.
> 
> She just wants nahla to be as miserable as she was growing up.



+1.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Halle needs a psychiatrist if she doesn't already have one.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Even if he wanted to straighten her hair, there is nothing wrong with that. My 6 year old cousin always asks for me to straighten her hair w the hot iron. Plus, dont a lot of african americans relax their children's hair at a young age? doesnt mean they want them to be more white.


Nothing to do with you but has to be my largest pet peeve in life...African American doesn't equal all black Americans or all black peoples as I would suspect that similarities in features/hair texture can be found in black folks across the globe...lol Such a ridiculous/segmenting term.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't buy this story at all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This woman will stop at nothing. Her nickname should be Spoon, she's such a stirrer.


----------



## Michele26

Halle has a beautiful baby boy now, new husband, and she gets work when she wants. With all that she's still a miserable person looking for revenge against Aubry.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This woman will stop at nothing. Her nickname should be Spoon, she's such a stirrer.



:giggles:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Halle Berry just took Gabriel Aubry to court ... claiming he's trying to make their 6-year-old daughter white.
> 
> Halle was furious Gabriel was straightening Nahla's naturally-curly hair, lightening it with highlights and she is convinced it's because he does not want the girl to appear to be African American.
> 
> Halle didn't show in court Monday morning, but her lawyer Steve Kolodny did, along with Gabriel and after a lot of arguing the judge ruled NEITHER Halle nor Gabriel could change Nahla's look from its natural state.
> 
> So the judge is allowing Nahla's hair to grow back naturally.
> 
> Score one for Berry.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3K1V6CQtD




what the what


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

prettyprincess said:


> Even if he wanted to straighten her hair, there is nothing wrong with that. My 6 year old cousin always asks for me to straighten her hair w the hot iron. Plus, dont a lot of african americans relax their children's hair at a young age? doesnt mean they want them to be more white.





uhpharm01 said:


> No African Americans don't relax young girls hair  at an early age or you shouldn't. The chemicals that are in relaxers are very strong. They are so strong that they can cause  a chemical burn on your scalp. If you see a young African American girl with straight hair it's more than Likely that her hair was hot pressed with a hot comb in order to make it straight.





Sassys said:


> I've seen plenty of little girls Around 5-6 get a relaxer. My hairdresser will not do it, but there are two other ladies there I have seen do it. So yes, it is done. My parents had a neighbor who had three little girls and they all would get a relaxer (they all were under 10). I thought it was nuts, but not my kids...



Both are done, it's mothers choice. I've always preferred the hot comb but there are some who will go the chemical route. I have to worry with neither anymore since my daughter and I are both loc'd :afrocool:


----------



## berrydiva

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Both are done, it's mothers choice. I've always preferred the hot comb but there are some who will go the chemical route. I have to worry with neither anymore since my daughter and I are both loc'd :afrocool:


Lived for picture day and I could get that good hot comb/newspaper smell going in my hair.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Lived for picture day and I could get that good hot comb/newspaper smell going in my hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> Lived for picture day and I could get that good hot comb/newspaper smell going in my hair.


----------



## shaurin

What a waste of judicial resources.  I can only imagine what the judge was thinking when they were arguing about this.


----------



## Swanky

She's got to keep paying Gabe all that money otherwise he can't afford to live with her dragging him to court every other week


----------



## Mimi2000

Halle needs a new hobby.  She is just vile.


----------



## bag-princess

Mimi2000 said:


> Halle needs a new hobby.  She is just vile.




yes she does - although i am sure her lawyer is thrilled!  she wasn't worried at all about the "potential psychological damage" that would have been done to her when she wanted to move her to france for "safety"!  i can not believe she took samples of that child's hair to a lab to get tested!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> yes she does - although i am sure her lawyer is thrilled!  she wasn't worried at all about the "potential psychological damage" that would have been done to her when she wanted to move her to france for "safety"!  i can not believe she took samples of that child's hair to a lab to get tested!!


She is doing serious damage to her image, which is already damaged. 

What about the psychological damage you did to the daughter you "adopted" and then abandoned when you divorced her father? 

She was all over the place giving interviews modestly saying she adopted Eric Benet's daughter and loved her like she was her own and then never had anything to do with her after the divorce.

I'm starting to think there is something really wrong with her.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> She is doing serious damage to her image, which is already damaged.
> 
> What about the psychological damage you did to the daughter you "adopted" and then abandoned when you divorced her father?
> 
> *She was all over the place giving interviews modestly saying she adopted Eric Benet's daughter and loved her like she was her own and then never had anything to do with her after the divorce.*
> 
> I'm starting to think there is something really wrong with her.






   i remember that.  someone said the girl loved her and was so upset because halle would not even take her calls anymore.   ITA with you and have thought the same for a few years - something ain't right with halle.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> i remember that.  someone said the girl loved her and was so upset because halle would not even take her calls anymore.   ITA with you and have thought the same for a few years - something ain't right with halle.


Yes. I don't think he ever really commented on it but there were several reports. 

It's particularly bad because I believe Halle is all the girl knew by way of a mother figure. 

The crazier she comes across the less pretty she looks.


----------



## lucifers

why does she have so much hate inside her, espcially towards her daughters father


----------



## bag-princess

lucifers said:


> why does she have so much hate inside her, espcially towards her daughters father




that is for halle and her therapist (that she desperately needs) to find the root of.


----------



## Nathalya

Thingofbeauty said:


> She is doing serious damage to her image, which is already damaged.
> *
> What about the psychological damage you did to the daughter you "adopted" and then abandoned when you divorced her father?
> 
> She was all over the place giving interviews modestly saying she adopted Eric Benet's daughter and loved her like she was her own and then never had anything to do with her after the divorce.*
> 
> I'm starting to think there is something really wrong with her.



Oh wow I had no idea about this. :o


----------



## Singra

^ Me neither, very sad.


I have very low expectations for her and Martinez... Halle is cray cray but he has a serious gigolo vibe.

I personally cannot stand Halle Berry so I find it entirely plausible she's creating the bulk of the drama but for argument's sake how do people know Aubry is a good guy? Her past boyfriends and husbands don't seem like they were model citizens, if her track record is anything to go by there's a good chance he's a massive jerk.

Going to court over the child's hair is ridiculous, it looks like Berry is projecting at lot of her own childhood trauma onto the child but how do we know Aubry is not deliberately doing things to wind her up? If I was Halle's ex I think I would take immense pleasure in winding her up.


----------



## Swanky

*Olivier Martinez Calls Out Halle Berry If She Steps Out in Sweats *



 
*Olivier Martinez* buys a baguette while making a stop at a market on Thursday (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
 The 48-year-old French actor was spotted without his wife *Halle Berry*, who did her own grocery shopping the next day at Bristol Farms. 
http://www.justjared.com/photos/olivier-martinez
*Halle* recently opened up about how her life has changed since marrying *Olivier*.
 I think what French women understand that I have come to understand  is to always put energy into what you wear under your clothes. Theyre  not going to get caught in an emergency room without being prepared.  They put a lot of energy into their underwear but also their outerwear.  They would not put their sweats on and run to the market. My husband  calls me out on that. I have definitely changed as a result of being  married to a French husband. I care more about what I wear out of the  house and he calls me out on it if I dont, *Halle* shared.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Olivier Martinez Calls Out Halle Berry If She Steps Out in Sweats *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/12/olivier-martinez-calls-out-halle-berry.jpg
> *Olivier Martinez* buys a baguette while making a stop at a market on Thursday (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> The 48-year-old French actor was spotted without his wife *Halle Berry*, who did her own grocery shopping the next day at Bristol Farms.
> http://www.justjared.com/photos/olivier-martinez
> *Halle* recently opened up about how her life has changed since marrying *Olivier*.
> I think what French women understand that I have come to understand  is to always put energy into what you wear under your clothes. Theyre  not going to get caught in an emergency room without being prepared.  They put a lot of energy into their underwear but also their outerwear.  They would not put their sweats on and run to the market. My husband  calls me out on that. I have definitely changed as a result of being  married to a French husband. I care more about what I wear out of the  house and he calls me out on it if I dont, *Halle* shared.


Halle you have more important things to worry about, honey. Get some help.


----------



## bag-princess

she sounds like a damn idiot stepford wife!   i think he is as hard to live with as she is!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> she sounds like a damn idiot stepford wife!   i think he is as hard to live with as she is!


She really needs to get her life and stop talking.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to say it - Olivier used to be absolutely gorgeous but man, he is _not_ ageing well at all. He looks drawn.

Ugh to that comment. I mean yes, it's nice to look after yourself (I make an effort even for the school run) but that sounds a bit controlling.

The universe gives you what it thinks you deserve Halle.


----------



## Sassys

12/14/14


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her eyes look crazy in those pics


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Olivier Martinez Calls Out Halle Berry If She Steps Out in Sweats *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/12/olivier-martinez-calls-out-halle-berry.jpg
> *Olivier Martinez* buys a baguette while making a stop at a market on Thursday (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> The 48-year-old French actor was spotted without his wife *Halle Berry*, who did her own grocery shopping the next day at Bristol Farms.
> http://www.justjared.com/photos/olivier-martinez
> *Halle* recently opened up about how her life has changed since marrying *Olivier*.
> I think what French women understand that I have come to understand  is to always put energy into what you wear under your clothes. Theyre  not going to get caught in an emergency room without being prepared.  They put a lot of energy into their underwear but also their outerwear.  They would not put their sweats on and run to the market. My husband  calls me out on that. I have definitely changed as a result of being  married to a French husband. I care more about what I wear out of the  house and he calls me out on it if I dont, *Halle* shared.


Uhhhmmmm&#8230;

Maybe you should have left that to yourself Halle...


----------



## lucifers

Tivo said:


> Halle you have more important things to worry about, honey. Get some help.



Thank you, now if only she'd listen maybe she would be a better person


----------



## uhpharm01

Halle Berry And French Hubby Olivier Martinez
http://bossip.com/1084014/halle-ber...t-swirly-matrimony-dom-to-disneyland-paris/2/


----------



## uhpharm01

Halley Berry and French Husband in Disneyland Paris


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Olivier Martinez Calls Out Halle Berry If She Steps Out in Sweats *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/12/olivier-martinez-calls-out-halle-berry.jpg
> *Olivier Martinez* buys a baguette while making a stop at a market on Thursday (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> The 48-year-old French actor was spotted without his wife *Halle Berry*, who did her own grocery shopping the next day at Bristol Farms.
> 
> *Halle* recently opened up about how her life has changed since marrying *Olivier*.
> I think what French women understand that I have come to understand  is to always put energy into what you wear under your clothes. Theyre  not going to get caught in an emergency room without being prepared.  They put a lot of energy into their underwear but also their outerwear.  They would not put their sweats on and run to the market. My husband  calls me out on that. I have definitely changed as a result of being  married to a French husband. I care more about what I wear out of the  house and he calls me out on it if I dont, *Halle* shared.



Mmmm...  I use to like Olivier but after this statement from Halle Berry.  I'm not his fan anymore.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> Mmmm...  I use to like Olivier but after this statement from Halle Berry.  I'm not his fan anymore.



Buuuut he's French! Lol!


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Buuuut he's French! Lol!



Well you're right. lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Olivier Martinez*

*Battery Suspect*

*After LAX Melee*

Source: http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/04/olivier-martinez-battery-halle-berry-lax-airport-fight/
*           8 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                Exclusive Details

*Oliver Martinez* is the named suspect in a battery investigation after things got out of control at LAX ... TMZ has learned.

We're told Olivier, *Halle Berry* and 6-year-old *Nahla*  arrived at the Tom Bradley International Terminal at 1:45 Sunday  afternoon for a flight out.  According to LAX Airport Police, the  photogs got too close to the family.

An airport employee was also  in the crowd, though it's unclear if he too was trying to snap a pic.   Cops say Olivier was holding an empty car seat and allegedly shoved it  against the employee, causing him to fall backward.

The employee  was treated at the scene and taken to a hospital.  We're told he  complained of abdominal pain. He's filed a battery report.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/04/olivier-martinez-battery-halle-berry-lax-airport-fight/#ixzz3NukJM9KZ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The douche will out in the end...


----------



## pukasonqo

poor kids...at least nahla has gabriel to be able to compare to olivier when she grows up and realise not all men behave in such a way


----------



## Sassys

SMH. Let them take the pics and go on about your day. It is that simple.

I was just at LAX and had to wait for my cousin to get to me, so I waited outside for a good 15min and not once did I see any paps. Clearly someone from their camp is calling the paps to let them know they will be at the airport


----------



## lanasyogamama

She seems to invite drama into her life.


----------



## Sassys

Just watched the video. So he shoves this one random guy taking pics with his phone and doesn't shove a pap. Yeah, he knew the paps were going to be there and didn't do anything to the paps, that he supposedly hates.

What is so wrong, is the cops are right there and did nothing.


----------



## Lounorada

I see Halle's thread bumped and my first thought was, 'What has she or that a$$ she's married to done now?' No surprise here then


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I see Halle's thread bumped and my first thought was, 'What has she or that a$$ she's married to done now?' No surprise here then





she ain't doing nothing else for them to mention her!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## uhpharm01

The LAX employee who claims Olivier Martinez assaulted him with a baby car seat was an amateur paparazzi in the crush of photogs.

Take a look at the video. As Olivier, Halle Berry, 6-year-old Nahla, and their 1-year-old Maceo arrive at the terminal, a gaggle of photogs descend and the airport employee is part of the pack.

You see him aim his cellphone at Olivier, just before Martinez pushes him against the wall with the car seat. 

The employee went to the hospital and filed a police report.


Source tmz.


----------



## Singra

^ Still Martinez didn't need to shove him, it was very foolish and hot headed... although I highly doubt the employees was injured in any serious way so if the guy sues I'm not sure I'd have much sympathy for him.

Didn't he date Kylie Minogue for years? I don't recall any salacious news or incidents when he was with her... I guess having a kid makes a difference in these kinds of situations. 

Those paps are unreal especially the guy who keeps shouting out... it seemed like a lot of paps, is it normally like that?


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> I see Halle's thread bumped and my first thought was, 'What has she or that a$$ she's married to done now?' No surprise here then



  The drama never ends with this woman.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> The drama never ends with this woman.



It wasn't her. It was him. He lose he's cool.  The rules for papps sp? Is different in France vs the USA.   They need to put some mask on these kids like MJ use to do.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> It wasn't her. It was him. He lose he's cool.  The rules for papps sp? Is different in France vs the USA.   They need to put some mask on these kids like MJ use to do.



And when her boyfriend punched out the father of her child, that wasn't her either!


----------



## Sassys

Singra said:


> ^ Still Martinez didn't need to shove him, it was very foolish and hot headed... although I highly doubt the employees was injured in any serious way so if the guy sues I'm not sure I'd have much sympathy for him.
> 
> Didn't he date Kylie Minogue for years? I don't recall any salacious news or incidents when he was with her... I guess having a kid makes a difference in these kinds of situations.
> 
> Those paps are unreal especially the guy who keeps shouting out... it seemed like a lot of paps, is it normally like that?



He didn't have a kid when he attacked Gabriel


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> And when her boyfriend punched out the father of her child, that wasn't her either!



Plenty of celebs and their children are not bothered by paps. If you don't call them, you wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> And when her boyfriend punched out the father of her child, that wasn't her either!


Lol. Very funny.


----------



## Singra

Sassys said:


> He didn't have a kid when he attacked Gabriel



I was only referring to the pap incident... not that he's really famous but he's never been in a confrontation with paparazzi until now right? Surely when he was with Kylie there were ample opportunities to beat some guy down.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The difference is Kylie M is low key...super low-key. The opposite of Halle. It wouldnt have gone down well with her, him reacting that way. Not at all.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Singra said:


> ^ Still Martinez didn't need to shove him, it was very foolish and hot headed... although I highly doubt the employees was injured in any serious way so if the guy sues I'm not sure I'd have much sympathy for him.
> 
> Didn't he date Kylie Minogue for years? I don't recall any salacious news or incidents when he was with her... I guess having a kid makes a difference in these kinds of situations.
> 
> Those paps are unreal especially the guy who keeps shouting out... it seemed like a lot of paps, is it normally like that?





Yep, he certainly did date Kylie Minogue. Was a number of years too. He was with her through her cancer treatment too. Wasn't too long afterwards they separated. No scandals, no real gossip, no dramas.

Can't say the same with Halle. Maybe she just has that personality type that just makes men aggressive? It's been said before ... how is it that ALL her relationships are so dramatic ? Only common factor is Halle


----------



## berrydiva

StylishFarmer said:


> Yep, he certainly did date Kylie Minogue. Was a number of years too. He was with her through her cancer treatment too. Wasn't too long afterwards they separated. No scandals, no real gossip, no dramas.
> 
> Can't say the same with Halle. Maybe she just has that personality type that just makes men aggressive? It's been said before ... how is it that ALL her relationships are so dramatic ? Only common factor is Halle


She's batish...unfortunately. I used to think she dated a few bad seeds kind of in the same way that some women just keep picking the same type of man. She was beat by 2 of the guys she was with, IIRC. Then you never heard anything about those guys doing anything to anyone else after her. I'm starting to feel that she just invites and/or instigates these behaviors (not that anyone deserves to be hit by anyone but if you put your hands on someone first and not in a self-defense manner, I call it fair game).


----------



## Sassys

1/12/15


----------



## Lounorada

Is that a baby bump peeping out from under her coat?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


> Is that a baby bump peeping out from under her coat?



I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at the pic then thought "nah"


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at the pic then thought "nah"





some women get started late and can not stop!


----------



## uhpharm01

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at the pic then thought "nah"



Mmmm...interesting.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> some women get started late and can not stop!



:true:


----------



## Alexenjie

That is a really bad picture of Halle, she looks exhausted.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> some women get started late and can not stop!


Might as well as long as they are still reproductive and want the babies.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Might as well as long as they are still reproductive and want the babies.





that is the problem - they aren't all that reproductive. just like with her they need all kinds of help to get even one child at their age.  the wanting is easy - it is the actually getting that is the problem.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> that is the problem - they aren't all that reproductive. just like with her they need all kinds of help to get even one child at their age.  the wanting is easy - it is the actually getting that is the problem.


But she carried the baby to term. That's an achievement.


----------



## rubycat

She has lost something. Her skin used to have a glow....now she looks like something is missing, she seems so lackluster.


----------



## Tivo

She had a baby. A near 50 year old woman giving birth will have a harder time bouncing back.


----------



## Tivo

I think she's depressed. Halle has never looked so haggard and lifeless.


----------



## knasarae

I thought she said her husband didn't let her out of the house looking like that?


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I thought she said her husband didn't let her out of the house looking like that?









http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she looks terrible.  Poor Nahla, Halle can't be much of a fun mom.


----------



## Singra

knasarae said:


> I thought she said her husband didn't let her out of the house looking like that?



Lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> She had a baby. A near 50 year old woman giving birth will have a harder time bouncing back.





Tivo said:


> I think she's depressed. Halle has never looked so haggard and lifeless.



Heck i'm in my 30s and I can't imagine "bouncing back" having a baby truly wrecks havoc especially if one already has health issues


----------



## Swanky

*Not Berry glamorous! Halle has a down day going make-up free to pick up groceries in Los Angeles*

Even movie stars have to run errands sometimes, and Halle Berry was no exception on Wednesday when she was spotted shopping in Los Angeles.
But the 48-year-old actress was not looking like her usual glamorous self, wearing no makeup and dressed in very casual clothes.
Although still beautiful, Halle managed to look almost like a normal housewife for a short time.









Down day: Halle Berry lacked her usual glamour when she went shopping on Wednesday with no makeup

Halle's makeup-free look was most evident when she shopped for groceries at a Rite-Aid in the Los Feliz neighbourhood of LA.
Her curly brown hair was loose and a little messy, cut in a bob that didn't quite reach her shoulders.
A nearly shapeless, long-sleeved T-shirt was Halle's choice for a top, pairing that item of clothing with some faded, light-coloured jeans.






Almost normal: While still a beautiful woman, Halle didn't look much like her usual self buying groceries in Los Angeles







Sloppy: A shapeless T-shirt and faded jeans did nothing to enhance Halle's look

Comfortable-looking brown trainers finished off this basic look.
Halle had added a few items of clothing to heighten her appearance when she was later spotted at a Fed Ex store.
Still in the same jeans and T-shirt, the addition of a black and fitted bomber jacket suited Halle.






Additions help: Thanks to a fitted jacket, a scarf, and some sunglasses, Halle regained a little of her celebrity looks by the time her errands took her to a Fed Ex store

She accented this with a purple-tinged scarf and expensive-looking sunglasses.
By swapping the paper grocery bags for a stylish, over-sized black handbag, Halle succeeded in looking a little more like the movie star she is.
Halle does have plenty of reasons to dress-down occasionally between the pressures of work and home.




 

Never fully dressed without a smile: A happier expression at one point made the X-Men and Monster's Ball actress far more recognizable

The 2002 Oscar winner for Monster's Ball currently stars in the television science-fiction drama, Extant.
At the movies, Halle has been rumoured as part of the cast for Miles And Me, a biopic about Miles Davis. 
She is also the mother of two young children: six-year-old Nahla (her daughter with Gabriel Aubry) and one-year-old Maceo (her son with husband Olivier Martinez).
Considering all of that, even a casual and makeup-free Halle looked rather amazing. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2921207/Halle-Berry-day-going-makeup-free-pick-groceries-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3PYqKQBgj


----------



## Tivo

She looks depressed. She needs a better wig.


----------



## pukasonqo

i thought olivier was meant to go sacre bleu! at the heresy of not dressing up to go grocery shopping
didn't she said something like that in a recent interview?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> i thought olivier was meant to go sacre bleu! at the heresy of not dressing up to go grocery shopping
> didn't she said something like that in a recent interview?




yes she did.  he looks like the type that would give her a "little talking to" when he got home!


----------



## Lounorada

Her good looks have deteriorated since she got with Olivier.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Her good looks have deteriorated since she got with Olivier.





thank you!  i don't care what anyone says - it has nothing to do with her age and not being able to "snap back" after having a baby!  this relationship does not seem to be all that she tried to make it be.  it's starting to show on her face.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And his. He's been looking pretty ragged too.


----------



## Swanky

Karma?  Maybe she should've been better to the man that was good enough to father her child.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> thank you!  I don't care what anyone says - it has nothing to do with her age and not being able to "snap back" after having a baby!  This relationship does not seem to be all that she tried to make it be.  It's starting to show on her face.



+1


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Karma?  Maybe she should've been better to the man that was good enough to father her child.




yup
i think she is/was stunning but she is starting to look a bit harder in the face


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Karma?  Maybe she should've been better to the man that was good enough to father her child.



 She looks miserable and she's getting back now what she gave out so many times before.


----------



## hermes_lemming

*k, she looks like shyt.  You know it's bad if I look better than her and I seriously look better than no one, lol.  Wth happened to her?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Olivier Martinez Calls Out Halle Berry If She Steps Out in Sweats *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olivier Martinez* buys a baguette while making a stop at a market on Thursday (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> The 48-year-old French actor was spotted without his wife *Halle Berry*, who did her own grocery shopping the next day at Bristol Farms.
> http://www.justjared.com/photos/olivier-martinez
> *Halle* recently opened up about how her life has changed since marrying *Olivier*.
> I think what French women understand that I have come to understand  is to always put energy into what you wear under your clothes. Theyre  not going to get caught in an emergency room without being prepared.  They put a lot of energy into their underwear but also their outerwear.  They would not put their sweats on and run to the market. My husband  calls me out on that. I have definitely changed as a result of being  married to a French husband. I care more about what I wear out of the  house and he calls me out on it if I dont, *Halle* shared.



He's controlling, violent and she might be pregnant?  Dmn... gurl.


----------



## Sassys

Beverly Hills, CA 2/1/15


----------



## karo

She does not look good... Her hair does nothing good to her.


----------



## berrydiva

That wig is awful.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> That wig is awful.


It's better than the last one.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/19...ive-conscience-award-at-unite4humanity-event/

Halle Berry looks super chic with bangs while attending the 2015 Annual unite4:humanity event held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday night (February 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 48-year-old actress was honored with the Creative Conscience Award for her work with the Jenesee Center.

Also in attendance that evening were Queen Latifah, Christina Applegate, Busy Philipps, and 2 Broke Girls star Beth Behrs.

The unite4:humanity event brings together the entertainment industrys brightest stars to recognize and honor them for their philanthropic commitment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her body is gorgeous as usual. But that hair does nothing for her very attractive face. She needs to crop it again.


----------



## csre

I kind of like seeing some hair on her, for a change 
She looks so good. Not loving that dress tho


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty in those recent photos..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Karma?  Maybe she should've been better to the man that was good enough to father her child.


Well said!


----------



## DearHaayet

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/19...ive-conscience-award-at-unite4humanity-event/
> 
> Halle Berry looks super chic with bangs while attending the 2015 Annual unite4:humanity event held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday night (February 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 48-year-old actress was honored with the Creative Conscience Award for her work with the Jenesee Center.
> 
> Also in attendance that evening were Queen Latifah, Christina Applegate, Busy Philipps, and 2 Broke Girls star Beth Behrs.
> 
> The unite4:humanity event brings together the entertainment industrys brightest stars to recognize and honor them for their philanthropic commitment.


She looks fantastic 
I can't believe she's older than Naomi....you go woman!


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry has always been the type of star to look beautiful in any situation, but she appeared particularly lovely on Saturday night.

The 48-year-old Oscar-winning actress wore an unusual pale-green and grey dress to the Kaleidoscope Ball in Culver City, California.

Her glamorous look was especially important as the Extant star was at the event to receive Mattel Children's Hospital UCLA's Kaleidoscope Award.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...honoured-Kaleidoscope-Ball.html#ixzz3Z3Y7wwMq


----------



## Singra

I don't know how I feel about that dress... it kinda looks like a beach sarong got caught in a fisherman's net.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> I don't know how I feel about that dress... it kinda looks like a beach sarong got caught in a fisherman's net.



I liked the dress...until I read your comment and laughed out loud. Cannot unsee....lol


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> I don't know how I feel about that dress... it kinda looks like a beach sarong got caught in a fisherman's net.


Perfect description!


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks rough in the face.


----------



## GoGlam

She's not aging too well


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle will be 50 next year so I think she looks good, tired but still pretty. That hair isn't doing her any favors either. It's nice to see her age naturally. If she were to get a face lift or botox her face out people would lambaste her for looking plastic.


----------



## bag-princess

tired is exactly how she looks - and it ain't pretty!!  these last few years and all her drama are starting to show on her face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/19...ive-conscience-award-at-unite4humanity-event/
> 
> 
> 
> Halle Berry looks super chic with bangs while attending the 2015 Annual unite4:humanity event held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday night (February 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 48-year-old actress was honored with the Creative Conscience Award for her work with the Jenesee Center.
> 
> 
> 
> Also in attendance that evening were Queen Latifah, Christina Applegate, Busy Philipps, and 2 Broke Girls star Beth Behrs.
> 
> 
> 
> The unite4:humanity event brings together the entertainment industrys brightest stars to recognize and honor them for their philanthropic commitment.




Her body looks good but she should either have short hair or long down to her back.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wow. She doesn't look bad but I think having a kid at 47 took a toll on her. JMO.


----------



## LVjudy

oh gosh Halle... looks like she was up all night & put on her fanciest housecoat


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Plus she looks stressed. I hope she isn't having marital problems.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle will be 50 next year so I think she looks good, tired but still pretty. That hair isn't doing her any favors either. It's nice to see her age naturally. If she were to get a face lift or botox her face out people would lambaste her for looking plastic.


she looks older than she used to but how many of us would want to look at a closeup of ourselves?  Photos can enhance if they're done for a magazine shoot but if they are red carpet pics closeup and not airbrushed, that can be harsh


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> tired is exactly how she looks - and it ain't pretty!!  these last few years and all her drama are starting to show on her face.



All of this!!


----------



## Swanky

Loved the dress until I got to the bottom.... her sparkle never came back.


----------



## Freckles1

Well when you have babies at 45 I'm pretty sure you're exhausted. Good God I was exhausted at 31!! Ha!! She still looks very pretty I think [emoji106]


----------



## uhpharm01

Her show Extinct will come back on TV this summer.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great for her age.


----------



## chareen

Wow, hitting the menopause age is pretty scary.  Fine lines, dry skin, looking tired.  ergh...something not to look forward to.  No wonder Hollywood is all botoxed out.


----------



## Tivo

I call airbrushshing shenanigans on those previous pics. The recent ones look more like the face of real 48 year old new mother. The others were way too soft and glowy.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Tivo said:


> I call airbrushshing shenanigans on those previous pics. The recent ones look more like the face of real 48 year old new mother. The others were way too soft and glowy.




Yup. She's a very attractive 48 year old. Nothing wrong with that. When you try to look younger after 45 and especially 50, you end up looking like Madonna or Kim K. Fake.


----------



## Sassys

5/24


----------



## Ladybug09

Man, she looks miserable....what's going on behind the closed doors of their home...enquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Man, she looks miserable....what's going on behind the closed doors of their home...enquiring minds would like to know.


  I'm wondering too.   But on the positive note, her TV show Extinct will start airing again on July 1, 2015.


----------



## starrysky

Is she not wearing her ring?


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Man, she looks miserable....what's going on behind the closed doors of their home...enquiring minds would like to know.


could be she doesn't like having her photo (and her daughter's) taken when she's dressed in sweats going grocery shopping


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> could be she doesn't like having her photo (and her daughter's) taken when she's dressed in sweats going grocery shopping





yea because she said in an interview a while back that oliver does NOT like her dressed in sweats and especially when she leaves the house so maybe she got caught and he will see the pics!  he likes her to dress like french women - even when they run errands they are well dressed.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> yea because she said in an interview a while back that oliver does NOT like her dressed in sweats and especially when she leaves the house so maybe she got caught and he will see the pics!  he likes her to dress like french women - even when they run errands they are well dressed.


he sounds a bit domineering.....I can't imagine she's going to put up with that for long


----------



## Ms Kiah

Every time I see Olivier he's wearing the same jeans. He's hardly a style icon.


----------



## bag-princess

Ms Kiah said:


> Every time I see Olivier he's wearing the same jeans. He's hardly a style icon.




but that is how some men are!  they want the fashion model/gorgeous wife for everyone to admire but then he walks around with a beer gut and receding hairline! 




sdkitty said:


> he sounds a bit domineering.....I can't imagine she's going to put up with that for long





yea he sounds like a person hard to live with!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/19...ive-conscience-award-at-unite4humanity-event/
> 
> Halle Berry looks super chic with bangs while attending the 2015 Annual unite4:humanity event held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday night (February 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 48-year-old actress was honored with the Creative Conscience Award for her work with the Jenesee Center.
> 
> Also in attendance that evening were Queen Latifah, Christina Applegate, Busy Philipps, and 2 Broke Girls star Beth Behrs.
> 
> The unite4:humanity event brings together the entertainment industrys brightest stars to recognize and honor them for their philanthropic commitment.


This dress looks like a wetsuit but with some added flare...


----------



## uhpharm01

http://bossip.com/1199320/swirl-gon...rtinez-at-the-tender-age-of-48/#disqus_thread


She may be getting a divorce.


----------



## berrydiva

Bossip is so wrong for the title. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I never saw this lasting...  They really haven't been seen much since the whole fight


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Bossip is so wrong for the title. lol




You mean the tender age?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> You mean the tender age?



The whole thing..."swirl gone sour"..."tender age of 48"...don't even know why they needed to mention her age. Just wrong....


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> http://bossip.com/1199320/swirl-gon...rtinez-at-the-tender-age-of-48/#disqus_thread
> 
> 
> She may be getting a divorce.




Everyone shocked and surprised please raise your hand!  ...........yea exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> The whole thing..."swirl gone sour"..."tender age of 48"...don't even know why they needed to mention her age. Just wrong....




I was LOL so much at "swirl gone sour" it took a minute to process the other!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> i was lol so much at "swirl gone sour" it took a minute to process the other!


me too


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I never saw this lasting...  They really haven't been seen much since the whole fight


me neither...



bag-princess said:


> Everyone shocked and surprised please raise your hand!  ...........yea exactly!



hand raised!!!...Just kidding...nah, this was doomed from the start.


Olivier was not going to let his child be born out of wedlock....don't see him as that kind of guy...also, she's been looking super rough lately, so I bet all hell was breaking loose behind closed doors.


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry will be celebrating her 49th birthday in less than two weeks.

The Extant star proved she's still one of the most stunning fashion and beauty icons around while heading to dinner at trendy Craig's restaurant in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Halle was dressed in a sexy black dress made of loosely fitting silk material, which was perfect for this hot summer day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dinner-Craig-s-restaurant.html#ixzz3hut99RJs


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Bossip is so wrong for the title. lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I can't stop laughing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She won't be able to walk over Olivier like she did her ex, Gabe. Olivier has a temper and will fight in the media any accusations like the ones she usually throws at ex-boyfriends or husbands.

Getting popcorn ready...


----------



## uhpharm01

NEWS

HALLE BERRY
I'M NOT DIVORCING
I Just Lost My Damn Ring!
2 Hours Ago
Source :
http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/08/05/hall-berry-oliver-martinez-divorce-wedding-ring


divorce rumors have been in high gear, and the evidence fueling the fire is that she's been ringless ... but now we know why, and it has nothing to do with divorce.

Our sources say, Halle lost her engagement ring in Mexico a year-and-a-half ago. She was at the Acapulco International Film Festival in January 2014 where she received the Silver Jaguar Award. Halle says the ring either fell off her hand or she left it on a table and someone took it.

As for why she or hubby Olivier Martinez haven't replaced it ... we're told it just wasn't a priority.

BUT .... she still regularly wears her gold wedding band.

Our sources say there's been no discussion about divorce with an attorney.

Sorry, fellas ... Halle is still off the market.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah...its not the ring though. They haven't been seen together in months.

We'll see...


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah...its not the ring though. They haven't been seen together in months.
> 
> We'll see...



That's true also. We shall see!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah...its not the ring though. They haven't been seen together in months.
> 
> We'll see...


Exactly!


----------



## purseprincess32

We'll see.. She seems to marry or pick the wrong kind of guy to be in a relationship with which is too bad for her kids. Who knows she could be the crazy one?


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> We'll see.. She seems to marry or pick the wrong kind of guy to be in a relationship with which is too bad for her kids. Who knows she could be the crazy one?



I don't think the guys are the issue. They all seem to be balanced before and after her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> I don't think the guys are the issue. They all seem to be balanced before and after her.


After every relationship she has an excuse. He was abusive/a cheater/racist etc. She then goes on a media blitz berating the ex while the exes have for the most part have not said anything much about her with those around them saying Halle was batsh!t insane. 

Halle claimed she adopted Benet's daughter. He came out and explained she never had, he didn't know why she was telling the media she did and in fact, had immediately cut all contact with the girl the moment they separated which left the child hurt and confused as Halle was the only mother figure she had ever known at that point.

When she started seeing Aubry she made a grand announcement that "the brothers" had all failed her so she was going to give white men a try. How can an entire race fail one woman?

She refused to marry Aubry then rushed off to marry Olivier. 

I think Halle is mentally unbalanced with serious ego and race issues. I hate how her inexcusable behaviour is constantly excused because she's seen as beautiful. I hope Olivier gives her the battle none of her exes ever gave her.

I too am getting the popcorn ready.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got theater butter popcorn, kettlecorn, cheddar and some fancy sea salt garlic popcorn - take what ya'll want... eat up.  This gone be good.

I'll never look at Halle the same after she essentially tried to move to Paris to spite Aubry!  Putting little Nahla in the middle.  Some of these parents need to learn 'it's not about you!'.

She sat on the couch with Oprah and vowed to never marry again.  She should have stuck to that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> I got theater butter popcorn, kettlecorn, cheddar and some fancy sea salt garlic popcorn - take what ya'll want... eat up.  This gone be good.
> 
> I'll never look at Halle the same after she essentially tried to move to Paris to spite Aubry!  Putting little Nahla in the middle.  Some of these parents need to learn 'it's not about you!'.
> 
> She sat on the couch with Oprah and vowed to never marry again.  She should have stuck to that.


I remember seeing that clip. Her behaviour towards Aubry was reprehensible and I always feel sorry for him.

She refused to marry him or put his name on Nahla's birth certificate. She filed for sole custody. She tried to take their daughter to France. She accused him essentially of being too poor to keep Nahla in the lifestyle she was accustomed to, again as a means of getting sole custody. Then she accused him of being racist when the only racism displayed in all of this has come from her.

Halle needs to shut up and sit down in front a psychiatrist. Her reign as "Oh my God, so beautiful" is coming to an end and I think she's becoming more unhinged. I think if she is divorcing Olivier it will be massively dramatic because he doesn't seem too stable either. Thank God Nahla has her father to bring some stability but poor Maceo (?)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *I got theater butter popcorn, kettlecorn, cheddar and some fancy sea salt garlic popcorn - take what ya'll want... eat up*.  This gone be good.
> 
> I'll never look at Halle the same after she essentially tried to move to Paris to spite Aubry!  Putting little Nahla in the middle.  Some of these parents need to learn 'it's not about you!'.
> 
> She sat on the couch with Oprah and vowed to never marry again.  She should have stuck to that.


 
Wait, I need low fat orville redenbacher and I'll bring the cocktails!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wait, I need low fat orville redenbacher and I'll bring the cocktails!



nah, I don't do low fat!  Full fat up in this house!!  You can have a nasty Skinny Girl margarita too offset the full fat - LOL


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> I remember seeing that clip. Her behaviour towards Aubry was reprehensible and I always feel sorry for him.
> 
> She refused to marry him *or put his name on Nahla's birth certificate*. She filed for sole custody. She tried to take their daughter to France. She accused him essentially of being too poor to keep Nahla in the lifestyle she was accustomed to, again as a means of getting sole custody. Then she accused him of being racist when the only racism displayed in all of this has come from her.
> 
> Halle needs to shut up and sit down in front a psychiatrist. Her reign as "Oh my God, so beautiful" is coming to an end and I think she's becoming more unhinged. I think if she is divorcing Olivier it will be massively dramatic because he doesn't seem too stable either. Thank God Nahla has her father to bring some stability but poor Maceo (?)


 
Since they were together when she had Nahala, I am sure his name is on the birth certificate and Nahala has his last name.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thingofbeauty said:


> I remember seeing that clip. Her behaviour towards Aubry was reprehensible and I always feel sorry for him.
> 
> *She refused to marry him or put his name on Nahla's birth certificate. *She filed for sole custody. She tried to take their daughter to France. She accused him essentially of being too poor to keep Nahla in the lifestyle she was accustomed to, again as a means of getting sole custody. Then she accused him of being racist when the only racism displayed in all of this has come from her.
> 
> Halle needs to shut up and sit down in front a psychiatrist. Her reign as "Oh my God, so beautiful" is coming to an end and I think she's becoming more unhinged. I think if she is divorcing Olivier it will be massively dramatic because he doesn't seem too stable either. Thank God Nahla has her father to bring some stability but poor Maceo (?)



what is it with these women and not wanting the father's name on the birth certificate?  Look at the Gossip Girl lady, ish backfired like a mug!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Since they were together when she had Nahala, I am sure his name is on the birth certificate and Nahala has his last name.



I remember reading (again, could be wrong), but she didn't want his name on the birth certificate in the beginning

It has to be on there now, due to the support payments and custody rulings


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, I don't do low fat!  Full fat up in this house!!  You can have a nasty *Skinny Girl margarita too offset the full fat* - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember reading (again, could be wrong), but she didn't want his name on the birth certificate in the beginning
> 
> It has to be on there now, due to the support payments and custody rulings


 
Oh, I never heard that. They were still a couple when she had her, so that is really messed up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Oh, I never heard that. They were still a couple when she had her, so that is really messed up.



you can be a couple and want to exclude the father's name - messy.  Should have thought about that before she made a baby with him.  If she wanted to exclude the father, she should have gone to a sperm donor


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Since they were together when she had Nahala, I am sure his name is on the birth certificate and Nahala has his last name.


I'm at work so I can't access a number of websites but maybe this one will clarify what I meant:

http://www.familylawyerblog.org/2011/establishing-paternity/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Since they were together when she had Nahala, I am sure his name is on the birth certificate and Nahala has his last name.


She didn't want his name on it. He had to establish his parental rights at law. They were never married so a number of rights he would have had automatically as her husband only came after he asked the court to establish  him as Nahla's father. Forgive me if I'm not explaining this properly as this is a different legal system to what I'm accustomed to. 

It seems like she wanted him as a sp3rm donor and thought he'd go away. I just can't believe she pulled the race card on a man that dated her biracial @ss for years, had a child with her, wanted to marry her and fought to be recognised as her father. This just makes me so upset.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> She didn't want his name on it. He had to establish his parental rights at law. They were never married so a number of rights he would have had automatically as her husband only came after he asked the court to establish  him as Nahla's father. Forgive me if I'm not explaining this properly as this is a different legal system to what I'm accustomed to.
> 
> *It seems like she wanted him as a sp3rm donor and thought he'd go away. I just can't believe she pulled the race card on a man that dated her biracial @ss for years, had a child with her, wanted to marry her and fought to be recognised as her father. This just makes me so upset.*


 
Agree! I always thought Halle was not right in the head.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> She didn't want his name on it. He had to establish his parental rights at law. They were never married so a number of rights he would have had automatically as her husband only came after he asked the court to establish  him as Nahla's father. Forgive me if I'm not explaining this properly as this is a different legal system to what I'm accustomed to.
> 
> It seems like she wanted him as a sp3rm donor and thought he'd go away. I just can't believe she pulled the race card on a man that dated her biracial @ss for years, had a child with her, wanted to marry her and fought to be recognised as her father. This just makes me so upset.


She's batsh!t but you reap what you sow. All of her behavior is going to catch up to her and it might just be with Oliver.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She's batsh!t but you reap what you sow. All of her behavior is going to catch up to her and it might just be with Oliver.


 
I agree. He seems like someone that will snap at any second if you cross him the wrong way. Makes no difference if you are a woman. If she is not careful she could end up like Kelly Rutherford and lose her son to him and he moves back to France. This is why I tell women all the time, you should not have a baby with just anyone.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> I agree. He seems like someone that will snap at any second if you cross him the wrong way. Makes no difference if you are a woman. If she is not careful she could end up like Kelly Rutherford and lose her son to him and he moves back to France. This is why I tell women all the time, you should not have a baby with just anyone.


That's the truth right there


----------



## TC1

She seems to like the controlling crazy *** ones (David Justice for starters) then acts all surprised when it goes bad. SMH


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> The whole thing..."swirl gone sour"..."tender age of 48"...don't even know why they needed to mention her age. Just wrong....




Sorry for the question but is swirl gone sour an expression. Haven't seen it before.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dangerouscurves said:


> Sorry for the question but is swirl gone sour an expression. Haven't seen it before.



swirl - interracial relationship 
sour - gone bad


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> swirl - interracial relationship
> 
> sour - gone bad




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Now I get it. Thank you!
Those were shades!


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Sorry for the question but is swirl gone sour an expression. Haven't seen it before.


Swirl Gone Wrong/Sour is an expression which basically means that an interracial couple broke up.

Swirl coming from when you get the ice cream swirl cone (chocolate & vanilla) from the Ice Cream man.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Swirl Gone Wrong/Sour is an expression which basically means that an interracial couple broke up.
> 
> Swirl coming from when you get the ice cream swirl cone (chocolate & vanilla) from the Ice Cream man.




Thank you B! 

I'll join you guys, I don't have any popcorn but I'll bring Jägermeister!


----------



## pukasonqo

i'll bring some vegemite sandwiches for the brave who would like to try them
add caramel popcorn to the list! and salty plantain chips from peru


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> i'll bring some vegemite sandwiches for the brave who would like to try them
> add caramel popcorn to the list! and salty plantain chips from peru




I tried Vegemite. Gosh! Yuck! I still can taste it in my mouth!


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> I tried Vegemite. Gosh! Yuck! I still can taste it in my mouth!




is not that bad! 
i love cheese, cucumber and vegemite sandwiches! you just have to put a tiny bit  of it with butter but i agree, it is an acquired taste![emoji87]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol....love Vegemite! On toast, or on toast with avocado..yum! Born and raised on it like most Australians.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol....love Vegemite! On toast, or on toast with avocado..yum! Born and raised on it like most Australians.




adopted australian here but started eating it when the kids were little, funny, seems such a part of growing up in oz like PB&J makes me think of the USA


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Now I get it. Thank you!
> Those were shades!



Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/18/halle-berry-believes-theres-life-on-other-planets/

Halle Berry rocks a bra under a sheer top while making her way inside El Capitan Theatre to make an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! on Monday (August 17) in Los Angeles.

The 49-year-old actress talked to Jimmy about both being in the marching band in high school, promoted her show Extant, and opened up about believing that there must be life on other planets.

Every time I say it someone makes me sound like a quack, Halle expressed. I just think there has to be. We cant be the only beings.

FYI: Halle is wearing Ashley Pittman rings.


----------



## Wildflower22

Umm...what is she wearing?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good..


----------



## Sasha2012

Her dark blonde locks appeared un-styled in loose, relaxed waves, topped off by a wide-brimmed fedora hat which protected her face from the sun.

The Oscar-winning star opted for a very casual ensemble, including a black, floaty top, which highlighted her toned arms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yland-children-Nahla-Maceo.html#ixzz3kH6Fz1bL


----------



## pukasonqo

is she wearing a wig?
she has a stunning face but her hair in that pony tail and in the latest pics [emoji13]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/29...artinez-lunch-together-amidst-divorce-rumors/

*Halle Berry & Olivier Martinez Lunch Together Amidst Divorce Rumors*

Halle Berry and her husband Olivier Martinez spend some quality time together as they grab breakfast at La Conversation on Saturday morning (August 29) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The couple, who werent joined by their children, showed off a little PDA as Olivier wrapped his arm around Halle as they departed the restaurant.

The couple celebrated their second wedding anniversary in July but recently there have been intense divorce rumors surrounding the duo.

This is one of the first times the couple has been spotted out together amidst the rumors.


----------



## kcf68

Love her casual style!


----------



## bag-princess

Wildflower22 said:


> Umm...what is she wearing?




i have no words!!!



and the strain of whatever is going on in the "wonderful happy" marriage is starting to show on her face!  her eyes/area around her eyes you can see a difference.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great. Her hair looks tragic.


----------



## Hermes4evah

kcf68 said:


> Love her casual style!




Me too. Damn he's aging poorly. He was beautiful when he was younger and men usually get better with age.


----------



## zippie

I think she looks better with shorter hair, isn't she close to 50?  Great body!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How come the baby's face was blurred out but not Nahla's?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Her body!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

sweetpea83 said:


> she looks good..



+1


----------



## qudz104

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How come the baby's face was blurred out but not Nahla's?




I was wondering that too. Maybe because nahla has already been spotted out so much? Or maybe Oliver is stricter about it then Gabriel?


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Her body!!!! [emoji7]


Her body looks good, but something about that Jimmy Kimmel makeup was off.. I hate the bra with the sheer top too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is hardly ever seen with her entire family.

But on Sunday, Halle Berry took not only her actor husband Olivier Martinez out for brunch at the Malibu Country Mart, but also her two children: daughter Nahla, aged seven, and son, Maceo, aged 22 months.

After their meal, the 49-year-old Extant star smiled as she watched her French husband, also 49, play with the kids at the Mart's park where they swung on swings and hung from bars.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...z-daughter-Nahla-son-Maceo.html#ixzz3kQjuZ2nq


----------



## sdkitty

she looks good
I like that she has the little girl's hair natural


----------



## Ms Kiah

Despite the pap stroll I still think there's trouble in paradise.

Hope Olivier gets a good lawyer.


----------



## bag-princess

Ms Kiah said:


> *Despite the pap stroll I still think there's trouble in paradise.*
> 
> Hope Olivier gets a good lawyer.






i agree!  it is showing all over her face.


----------



## pukasonqo

sadly i don't see olivier quietly fading into the background like gabriel aubry did...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> sadly i don't see olivier quietly fading into the background like gabriel aubry did...



Nope. He has anger issues. The crazy will be unleashed if these two split. He won't lay down and roll over.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> sadly i don't see olivier quietly fading into the background like gabriel aubry did...



Nope. She's matched her crazy on this one.


----------



## Swanky

He looks like he has a death hold on her. . . they're both "off"


----------



## Ms Kiah

It can't be a good environment for the kids with that much anger and crazy.


----------



## White Orchid

Nahla's hair is beautiful.  Like the perfect natural balayage.


----------



## Brugge

Sasha2012 said:


> Her dark blonde locks appeared un-styled in loose, relaxed waves, topped off by a wide-brimmed fedora hat which protected her face from the sun.
> 
> The Oscar-winning star opted for a very casual ensemble, including a black, floaty top, which highlighted her toned arms.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yland-children-Nahla-Maceo.html#ixzz3kH6Fz1bL


Can someone help me ID her pink hat from her Disneyland pic so?  It's perfect for a day out in the sun!!  Thanks,  Mary


----------



## Ladybug09

Well these 2 are in the  news again. Apparently, they were coming I to LAX and of course people and the paps were taking pics. Airport employee stepped closer to get a pic and Gabriel pushed him down with the baby carrier.


----------



## berrydiva

I really don't understand why these vultures are allow these in the airport in the first place.


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/19/halle-berry-olivier-martinez-lawsuit-airport-attack

HALLE & OLIVIER SUED
UNPROVOKED ATTACK IS ...
GONNA COST YOU MILLIONS

Which happened back in Jan of this year 

10/19/15 6:59 PM PST

 The LAX employee Olivier Martinez unloaded on ... is now unloading a lawsuit on Martinez and Halle Berry, claiming he was attacked for no reason whatsoever.

We got video of the incident when it went down back in January -- after Halle and Olivier landed at LAX they were swarmed by paparazzi, and Olivier used their baby's car seat to shove the employee -- named Ronaldo Owens -- flat on his ***.

In his lawsuit, filed Monday in L.A., Owens says he wasn't blocking the couple's path ... and had every right to be where he was as an LAX employee. One angle of the video did show Owens taking a photo with what appears to be his phone.

However, in his suit Owens says Martinez brutally charged at him without provocation -- and he accuses Halle of masterminding the whole thing, saying she gave her husband "carte blanche ability to attack."

He's suing them for at least $5 million.

Owens filed a police report, but the L.A. city attorney declined to prosecute.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Well these 2 are in the  news again. Apparently, they were coming I to LAX and of course people and the paps were taking pics. Airport employee stepped closer to get a pic and Gabriel pushed him down with the baby carrier.


This happened back in Jan of 2015 


http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/01/05/olivier-martinez-halle-berry-lax-employee-assault-video

LIVIER MARTINEZ
AIRPORT EMPLOYEE WAS PAPPING HIM
BEFORE ALLEGED ASSAULT

1/5/15 9:11 AM PST

The LAX employee who claims Olivier Martinez assaulted him with a baby car seat was an amateur paparazzi in the crush of photogs.

Take a look at the video. As Olivier, Halle Berry, 6-year-old Nahla, and their 1-year-old Maceo arrive at the terminal, a gaggle of photogs descend and the airport employee is part of the pack.

You see him aim his cellphone at Olivier, just before Martinez pushes him against the wall with the car seat. 

The employee went to the hospital and filed a police report.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Well these 2 are in the  news again. Apparently, they were coming I to LAX and of course people and the paps were taking pics. Airport employee stepped closer to get a pic and Gabriel pushed him down with the baby carrier.




freudian slip? i think you mean olivier... [emoji74]


----------



## uhpharm01

pukasonqo said:


> freudian slip? i think you mean olivier... [emoji74]



Haha. Plus this situation happened back in Jan of this year


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha. Plus this situation happened back in Jan of this year


but it's Currently relevant as they are being Sued.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> but it's Currently relevant as they are being Sued.



Yes that's why I posted it


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha. Plus this situation happened back in Jan of this year





pukasonqo said:


> freudian slip? i think you mean *olivier*... [emoji74]


Just noticed this, Yup, that's exactly what I meant! LOL


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Just noticed this, Yup, that's exactly what I meant! LOL



Hahah.  Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Just noticed this, Yup, that's exactly what I meant! LOL




don't blame you for having gabriel in your mind, he is so fine!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her TV series Extant was recently cancelled, and Halle Berry isn't reported to be filming other projects any time soon.

The 49-year-old actress appeared to be enjoying her break as she was seen indulging in a slice of pizza on Sunday.

The X-Men star was spotted make-up free while biting into a slice of the fast food favourite, as she and her kids Maceo, one, and Nahla, six, dined at Westfield Village in Woodland Hills, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-groceries-Bristol-Farms.html#ixzz3phVSRlBV


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her TV series Extant was recently cancelled, and Halle Berry isn't reported to be filming other projects any time soon.
> 
> The 49-year-old actress appeared to be enjoying her break as she was seen indulging in a slice of pizza on Sunday.
> 
> The X-Men star was spotted make-up free while biting into a slice of the fast food favourite, as she and her kids Maceo, one, and Nahla, six, dined at Westfield Village in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-groceries-Bristol-Farms.html#ixzz3phVSRlBV



Not liking those pants..but wait she's 49 and her son is 1? How old was she when she got pregnant? I thought she was younger then 49 for some reason..


----------



## Sasha2012

ChanelMommy said:


> Not liking those pants..but wait she's 49 and her son is 1? How old was she when she got pregnant? I thought she was younger then 49 for some reason..



She turned 49 in August, she was 46 when she became pregnant and 47 when her son Maceo was born. He turned 2 earlier this month.


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> Not liking those pants..but wait she's 49 and her son is 1? How old was she when she got pregnant? I thought she was younger then 49 for some reason..


I don't care for the pants either but she's obviously dressed for comfort and I like that she's doing her own grocery shopping


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sigh...if only I could eat pizza and look like that. :/


----------



## Ladybug09

Those seem to be the only kind of pants she's been wearing lately.


----------



## YSoLovely

TMZ & People Mag are reporting that Halle filed for divorce.

Not surprised tbh.


----------



## rubycat

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ & People Mag are reporting that Halle filed for divorce.
> 
> Not surprised tbh.




Not surprised either. Halle has looked miserable for a long time now. Hopefully, she will get her glow back!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ & People Mag are reporting that Halle filed for divorce.
> 
> Not surprised tbh.



Yeah, I think we all saw this one. 

I still believe she only married him because she thought the courts would grant her permission to take Nala with her to France.


----------



## CeeJay

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ & People Mag are reporting that Halle filed for divorce.
> 
> Not surprised tbh.



Quelle surprise .. NOT!


----------



## uhpharm01

CeeJay said:


> Quelle surprise .. NOT!



Yep


----------



## karo

*Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez Are Divorcing After Two Years of Marriage*

Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez are calling it quits after more than two years of marriage. 

"It is with a heavy heart that we have come to the decision to  divorce," the couple said in a joint statement to PEOPLE. "We move  forward with love and respect for one another and the shared focus of  what is best for our son. We wish each other nothing but happiness in  life and we hope that you respect our and, most importantly, our  children's privacy as we go through this difficult period."  

A source tells PEOPLE that the relationship had "run its course," adding: "They are keeping it amicable now. She is okay."

 Berry and Martinez met in 2010 on the set of _Dark Tide_. Three years later, the pregnant bride and her groom tied the knot on July 13, 2013, at the rustic Chateau des Conde in his native France. 

 "She has called him 'The One,' " Sophie Dulac, the president of  the Champs-Elysées Film Festival, said at the time. "She's said she  never expected to meet this Frenchman, to fall in love like she has." 

 On Oct. 5, 2013, Berry and Martinez welcomed son Maceo-Robert. 

 Berry is also mom to 7-year-old daughter Nahla Ariela with her ex-boyfriend, model Gabriel Aubry. Berry and Aubrey have been locked in a custody battle since their split in 2010. 



people.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a shocker.

Said no one.


----------



## pukasonqo

well, fingers crossed they do focus in what is best for maceo but, considering halle's previous history with her partners...


----------



## Sassys

Oh, this is going to get good 

All aboard the Karma train!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Oh, this is going to get good
> 
> All aboard the Karma train!!!!



Yep


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> Oh, this is going to get good
> 
> All aboard the Karma train!!!!



100%!!!  :snack:


----------



## keodi

karo said:


> *Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez Are Divorcing After Two Years of Marriage*
> 
> Halle Berry and Olivier Martinez are calling it quits after more than two years of marriage.
> 
> "It is with a heavy heart that we have come to the decision to  divorce," the couple said in a joint statement to PEOPLE. "We move  forward with love and respect for one another and the shared focus of  what is best for our son. We wish each other nothing but happiness in  life and we hope that you respect our and, most importantly, our  children's privacy as we go through this difficult period."
> 
> A source tells PEOPLE that the relationship had "run its course," adding: "They are keeping it amicable now. She is okay."
> 
> Berry and Martinez met in 2010 on the set of _Dark Tide_. Three years later, the pregnant bride and her groom tied the knot on July 13, 2013, at the rustic Chateau des Conde in his native France.
> 
> "She has called him 'The One,' " Sophie Dulac, the president of  the Champs-Elysées Film Festival, said at the time. "She's said she  never expected to meet this Frenchman, to fall in love like she has."
> 
> On Oct. 5, 2013, Berry and Martinez welcomed son Maceo-Robert.
> 
> Berry is also mom to 7-year-old daughter Nahla Ariela with her ex-boyfriend, model Gabriel Aubry. Berry and Aubrey have been locked in a custody battle since their split in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Damn! that was fast!


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> 100%!!!  :snack:


 
This is going to get nasty and Olivier will take no prisoners. Gabriel is going to be laughing his a$$ off.


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> This is going to get nasty and Olivier will take no prisoners. Gabriel is going to be laughing his a$$ off.


YUP!


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> What a shocker.
> 
> Said no one.




exactly!!!!  



Sassys said:


> Oh, this is going to get good
> 
> All aboard the Karma train!!!!






oh hunni - i bought my ticket for this ride the day it was announced they were married.
i am ready for it all!  


and i so love that part about "They are keeping it amicable now."   those are the key words - for now. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> This is going to get nasty and Olivier will take no prisoners. Gabriel is going to be laughing his a$$ off.



Oh lawd


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hunni - i bought my ticket for this ride the day it was announced they were married.
> i am ready for it all!
> 
> 
> *and i so love that part about "They are keeping it amicable now."   those are the key words - for now.*


 
I noticed that too. You know her Publicist said to her


----------



## Livia1

She is craaaaazy though, right


----------



## Ladybug09

Agree.





rubycat said:


> Not surprised either. Halle has looked miserable for a long time now. Hopefully, she will get her glow back!



I still say the only reason why he got married to her so that he can have certain legal rights to his son.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I still say the only reason why he got married to her so that he can have certain legal rights to his son.



He could have had those same rights without marrying her


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Oh, this is going to get good
> 
> *All aboard the Karma train!!!*!



Exactly! Maybe him and Gabriel will team up now


----------



## Sassys

She better pray she doesn"t become another Kelly Rutherford


----------



## Lounorada

I didn't even know they were married :ninja:
Well, either way I'm not surprised they've split... I am however, surprised they lasted together as long as they did.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ & People Mag are reporting that Halle filed for divorce.
> 
> Not surprised tbh.


If it's true not one person will be shocked.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, they love each other and yet are divorcing.   Riiiiiight...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow..


----------



## White Orchid

She has the most enviable body and I do think she's very pretty but man, there's gotta be something seriously wrong with her that she can't stay married/involved for very long.  Ah, to be a fly on the wall at her place, lol.  I would like seriously pay to watch it :greengrin:


----------



## Bag*Snob

I wonder if she will have to pay him child support, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't wait to hear the accusations she throws at this one. But she better get prepared for a return serve because Olivier doesn't strike me _at all_ as someone who will take the public downgrading and shade that her other exes have.

I'm not on his side either - I think they were two, perfectly matched batsh*t crazy people.


----------



## Sweetpea83

White Orchid said:


> She has the most enviable body and I do think she's very pretty but man, there's gotta be something seriously wrong with her that she can't stay married/involved for very long.  Ah, to be a fly on the wall at her place, lol.  I would like seriously pay to watch it :greengrin:


I agree..and ditto, ha!


----------



## White Orchid

I just saw them both on one of those entertainment shows.  Boy, they are both so good looking - him, more so when he was a few years younger.  Just goes to show though, even good looks won't sustain a relationship.  Perhaps the sex was good for them at the beginning and like with all things based on physicality and raw passion, once it subsided, they had no real foundation to sustain them into their twighlight years.  *shrugs*



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can't wait to hear the accusations she throws at this one. But she better get prepared for a return serve because Olivier doesn't strike me _at all_ as someone who will take the public downgrading and shade that her other exes have.
> 
> I'm not on his side either - I think they were two, perfectly matched batsh*t crazy people.


----------



## anitalilac

BadAzzBish said:


> Sigh...if only I could eat pizza and look like that. :/



You and me sistah..you and me....


----------



## Singra

Isn't Berry diabetic? Don't feel too bad she may be eating a pizza but I think because of the diabetes (and for other reasons I'm sure) she watches her weight very carefully.


----------



## uhpharm01

Singra said:


> Isn't Berry diabetic? Don't feel too bad she may be eating a pizza but I think because of the diabetes (and for other reasons I'm sure) she watches her weight very carefully.



Yes diabetic type 1.


----------



## uhpharm01

freespirit71 said:


> i can't wait to hear the accusations she throws at this one. But she better get prepared for a return serve because olivier doesn't strike me _at all_ as someone who will take the public downgrading and shade that her other exes have.
> 
> I'm not on his side either - i think they were two, perfectly matched batsh*t crazy people.



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

bag*snob said:


> i wonder if she will have to pay him child support, too.


+1


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Awe. I don't follow her much. Looks like a lot of people are not surprised about the divorce. 

It always makes me sad when these celebrity marriages end in divorce though. They were only married for 2 years. [emoji17]


----------



## dooneybaby

White Orchid said:


> She has the most enviable body and I do think she's very pretty but man, there's gotta be something seriously wrong with her that she can't stay married/involved for very long.  *Ah, to be a fly on the wall at her place, lol. * I would like seriously pay to watch it :greengrin:


That's the last thing you'd want to do at Halle Berry's place. You'd definitely be swatted and killed! :lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

Lounorada said:


> I didn't even know they were married :ninja:
> Well, either way I'm not surprised they've split... I am however, surprised they lasted together as long as they did.


Girlfriend needs to give it up! No more marriages. Strike 3, YOU'RE OUT GIRL!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She better pray she doesn"t become another Kelly Rutherford




+1


she is exactly who comes to mind!


----------



## Singra

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Awe. I don't follow her much.* Looks like a lot of people are not surprised about the divorce. *
> 
> It always makes me sad when these celebrity marriages end in divorce though. They were only married for 2 years. [emoji17]



Yeah I think when someone uses the words fiery, passionate and romantic to describe themselves a trail of wrecked relationships is sure to follow.


----------



## bag-princess

i remember after her divorce from david justice and he said people only see the outside and this gorgeous woman and think they would love being married to her but the reality was that it was not easy to live with halle.  but of course everyone poo pooed him and refused to believe that halle could be difficult to deal with.   and i am sure eric benet would have a few words about that,too.


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> Yeah I think when someone uses the words fiery, passionate and romantic to describe themselves a trail of wrecked relationships is sure to follow.





fiery - throws a hissy (or a lamp) fit if you say the wrong thing

passionate/romantic - insanely jealous and questions your every move when you are out of their sight!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> fiery - throws a hissy (or a lamp) fit if you say the wrong thing
> 
> passionate/romantic - insanely jealous and questions your every move when you are out of their sight!


Exactly!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She did an interview a couple of months ago on her wedding anniversary and had no idea when the reporter congratulated her.


----------



## Wildflower22

Halle is probably crazier than Oliver. This is going to get ugly I bet!! Good thing Gabriel got out when he did!


----------



## Swanky

*Halle Berry         Divorce Alias ...         Hal Maria vs. Oliver Martin       *
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/27/halle-berrys-divorce-alias/ *        10/27/2015 4:26 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*

*


*Halle Berry*'s divorce petition went under the radar, because she didn't use her real name, and now a legal fight is brewing over who's divorcing who.
TMZ obtained the docs Halle filed Monday ... one day before *Olivier Martinez* filed his own divorce petition.
Halle gives her name as Hal Maria. Hal is obviously short for Halle, and Maria is her middle name. We're told she did it for privacy reasons. 
Olivier Martinez is listed as Oliver Martin.
Halle's lawyer, Steve Kolodny, even listed their 2-year-old son Maceo as an alias -- Mac Martin.
As for whether filing under an alias is legal or not, it's somewhat unclear, and a judge may have to decide if Halle's petition is legit or if Olivier becomes the petitioner.
We do know this ... Halle did not properly serve Olivier ... she just handed him the documents, which she's not allowed to do. Under California law, a party to an action can't serve the other party.
One interesting thing in Halle's divorce document ... as we reported, *the couple has a prenup*, and now we know the document provides that each party is entitled to the earnings they made during the marriage ... at least according to Halle.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3psDCIdGE




*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*Olivier Martinez         Files for Divorce Against Halle         ... The Plot Thickens       *





*        10/27/2015 3:09 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*

*
*Olivier Martinez* has just filed for divorce against *Halle Berry*, TMZ has learned ... and the plot is thickening.
TMZ broke the story Halle filed for divorce Tuesday morning, but the divorce petition is nowhere to be found in the system. A source connected to Halle tells us it was filed under pseudonyms.  
Apparently Olivier doesn't think fake names are kosher, so his lawyer, disso queen *Laura Wasser*, has just filed for divorce *listing Olivier as the petitioner*.  
As for why being the petitioner is important, in Hollywood it matters who left who.  
Olivier's asking for joint custody of the couple's 2-year-old son, Maceo. As we reported, they have a prenup so *money will not be an issue*.
We're told Olivier and Halle have not been getting along and last week was a breaking point, after an LAX employee sued Olivier for *pushing a car seat into his chest*. He also named Halle and we're told she went nuclear on Olivier saying he's responsible for her bad publicity.
We're told Halle and Olivier had a fundamental personality clash. She is "very difficult" and "goes nuts when she doesn't get her way," and Olivier has a temper, though not violent toward her. It was a bad combo.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3psDhOH7t


----------



## YSoLovely

Halle comes with her own bag of issues, but Olivier's (violent) temper has been well documented...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did it for privacy..  Oh, ok. That didn't work as planned


----------



## Singra

Tell me again why is it important in Hollywood who files the papers first? it wasn't clear to me from the article. Is it an ego thing or is there some legal advantage? 

The whole thing is very tempestuous... to put it mildly.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> She did an interview a couple of months ago on her wedding anniversary and had no idea when the reporter congratulated her.




what???   she did not know it was her own anniversary???  




DC-Cutie said:


> Did it for privacy..  Oh, ok. That didn't work as planned




   the things these celebrities try to get away with!!


----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> T*ell me again why is it important in Hollywood who files the papers first?* it wasn't clear to me from the article. Is it an ego thing or is there some legal advantage?
> 
> The whole thing is very tempestuous... to put it mildly.





good question!!!


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> Did it for privacy..  Oh, ok. That didn't work as planned



How can one use aliases to file?  Don't you HAVE to use your real names for legal documents?  I don't get it ..


----------



## YSoLovely

Singra said:


> Tell me again why is it important in Hollywood who files the papers first? it wasn't clear to me from the article.* Is it an ego thing or is there some legal advantage? *
> 
> The whole thing is very tempestuous... to put it mildly.




Sounded like a legal matter to me. 
Where are the tpf lawyers at to tell us why it's important who files first in California?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-princess said:


> what???   she did not know it was her own anniversary???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the things these celebrities try to get away with!!



Yes, I figured it wasn't long for these two when I read about it.

http://www.people.com/article/halle-berry-forgot-wedding-anniversary-olivier-martinez


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> She did an interview a couple of months ago on her wedding anniversary and had no idea when the reporter congratulated her.



There was something up than.


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> Did it for privacy..  Oh, ok. That didn't work as planned



No it didn't.


----------



## White Orchid

I believe every word of this.  She is beautiful no doubt, but I do believe that's her only redeeming feature.  Again, to be a fly on the wall...



bag-princess said:


> i remember after her divorce from david justice and he said people only see the outside and this gorgeous woman and think they would love being married to her but the reality was that it was not easy to live with halle.  but of course everyone poo pooed him and refused to believe that halle could be difficult to deal with.   and i am sure eric benet would have a few words about that,too.


----------



## Swanky

I do think she's cuckoo, but being hit by a man isn't acceptable.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah I remember when Justice said that about her.

I also remember when he nearly got served child support papers in left field by one of his baby mamas.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I don't think she's any crazier than anyone else in Hollywood or otherwise. I think people, and women in particular, want to hate her or think that she is off or cuckoo because she is very, very beautiful. I feel sad that this has happened to her again and that it takes 2 people to be in a marriage and she shouldn't be blamed alone. These men are not innocent either. Most if not all had documented issues prior to meeting and marrying her as well.


----------



## Wildflower22

No, no Halle really is crazy! And beauty has nothing to do with it. I remember when she divorced Gabriel, and she pulled some crazy stunts. I really wish I could remember them all!


----------



## MarvelGirl

But Gabriel is not perfect either. I am sure he knew what he was getting into with her before he willingly dated her and then got her pregnant, etc. I just think it takes two to tango and she was not in these relationships/marriages alone.


----------



## bag-princess

MarvelGirl said:


> I don't think she's any crazier than anyone else in Hollywood or otherwise. I think people, and women in particular, want to hate her or think that she is off or cuckoo because she is very, very beautiful. I feel sad that this has happened to her again and that it takes 2 people to be in a marriage and she shouldn't be blamed alone. These men are not innocent either. Most if not all had documented issues prior to meeting and marrying her as well.






uh no - people think she is cuckoo because of her actions! period.   and if anything - people want to try and deny this because of her looks.


----------



## MarvelGirl

bag-princess said:


> uh no - people think she is cuckoo because of her actions! period.   and if anything - people want to try and deny this because of her looks.



Maybe, maybe not. But then again, it is just my opinion. I have met her quite a few times and she appears just as normal as any woman who has been through a lot where men are concerned. I think she has made very poor choices where men are concerned but then again, a lot of us have, no? I also think a lot of the things she has done have probably also been done by lots of non-famous women as well but we just don't know about it (because they are not famous). Again, JMO and I don't feel the men in her life are any better.


----------



## uhpharm01

EXCLUSIVE
OLIVIER MARTINEZ
I WILL NOT START A CUSTODY WAR WITH HALLE

Source : http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/29/olivier-martinez-halle-berry-child-custody-war/

10/29/15 3:00 AM PST

38 will not wage a custody war with Halle Berry, sources connected with the couple tell TMZ ... because he does not want to go through with the savagery he witnessed between Halle and Gabriel Aubry.

We're told Olivier was horrified by the bitterness between Halle and Gabriel, and the toll it took on their daughter Nahla. He's satisfied with joint custody of their 2-year-old son, Maceo, and we're told Halle is also down with that. 

We're also told Olivier has no intention of moving to France and starting a Kelly Rutherford/Daniel Giersch type international war.  

It's lucky for Halle, because she wanted to move Nahla to France, and tried unsuccessfully to convince a judge it was a better place to raise kids than the U.S.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Where's all this info coming from? This isn't the first time I'm  hearing about her relationship issues. At this point, she should have her partners sign confidentiality agreements. She should work more on keeping things private! I mean she's got kids now. Smh


----------



## knasarae

Wildflower22 said:


> No, no Halle really is crazy! And beauty has nothing to do with it. I remember when she divorced Gabriel, and she pulled some crazy stunts. I really wish I could remember them all!



Halle and Gabriel were never married.


----------



## berrydiva

MarvelGirl said:


> I don't think she's any crazier than anyone else in Hollywood or otherwise. I think people, and women in particular, want to hate her or think that she is off or cuckoo because she is very, very beautiful. I feel sad that this has happened to her again and that it takes 2 people to be in a marriage and she shouldn't be blamed alone. These men are not innocent either. Most if not all had documented issues prior to meeting and marrying her as well.



I think she's crazy because she's certifiable where relationships are concerned. Practically every guy she's been with have all seemed to move on to have seemingly healthy lasting relationships. 

She didn't help her cause when she pulled that stunt with Gabriel and wanting to move their child to another country as if he has no right to object.  That sealed the deal for me personally.  That speaks to a vindictive character and someone who react purely on emotion - which I feel is how she acts in most relationships.

Her beauty and inability to maintain a relationship are unrelated to me.


----------



## berrydiva

MarvelGirl said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But then again, it is just my opinion. I have met her quite a few times and she appears just as normal as any woman who has been through a lot where men are concerned. I think she has made very poor choices where men are concerned but then again, a lot of us have, no? I also think a lot of the things she has done have probably also been done by lots of non-famous women as well but we just don't know about it (because they are not famous). Again, JMO and I don't feel the men in her life are any better.



She may be quite lovely as a person but many times who we are to others is not aligned with who we are with our significant other. No one knows what two people say behind closed doors besides those two people and she seems to not only make poor choices where men are concerned but she can't seem to make any relationship work.


----------



## Swanky

I call her a common denominator . . .


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I call her a common denominator . . .



Exactly


----------



## knasarae

At this point I think Halle needs to just find her a boy toy until she gets bored or he steps out of line and gets replaced.  Then wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MarvelGirl said:


> I don't think she's any crazier than anyone else in Hollywood or otherwise. I think people, and women in particular, want to hate her or think that she is off or cuckoo because she is very, very beautiful. I feel sad that this has happened to her again and that it takes 2 people to be in a marriage and she shouldn't be blamed alone. These men are not innocent either. Most if not all had documented issues prior to meeting and marrying her as well.




What?!?! (@ your second sentence). Nobody wants to hate her. She's pretty but not that pretty. We call her crazy because she IS crazy.


----------



## MarvelGirl

berrydiva said:


> I think she's crazy because she's certifiable where relationships are concerned. Practically every guy she's been with have all seemed to move on to have seemingly healthy lasting relationships.
> 
> She didn't help her cause when she pulled that stunt with Gabriel and wanting to move their child to another country as if he has no right to object.  That sealed the deal for me personally.  That speaks to a vindictive character and someone who react purely on emotion - which I feel is how she acts in most relationships.
> 
> Her beauty and inability to maintain a relationship are unrelated to me.



Your feelings and opinions are completely valid. As are mine. I just don't think she is really crazy or any crazier than many other woman out there who feels she needs to fight for her children or what she wants once a relationship goes south. 



berrydiva said:


> She may be quite lovely as a person but many times who we are to others is not aligned with who we are with our significant other. No one knows what two people say behind closed doors besides those two people and she seems to not only make poor choices where men are concerned but she can't seem to make any relationship work.



Yes but that doesn't make her crazy - at least not to me anyway. If she were truly crazy, we would have heard more about her behavior in other ways as well. I do think she has made poor relationship choices and that leads her to making even more bad decisions to get out of those relationships once they have gone bad. I feel for her and any woman going through what she has. Her picker is just off. She is only human and not perfect. 



dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! (@ your second sentence). Nobody wants to hate her. She's pretty but not that pretty. We call her crazy because she IS crazy.



LOL. I was not pointing fingers at anyone in regards to that sentence. I just think as a whole that can be the case for women (in general). It is the way society and the media has always pitted us against each other - tear each other down. I work in media/entertainment and I unfortunately know this to be true. It's a shame and not our fault really. Again, you are entitled to your opinion, I respect it and if you think she is crazy, cool. I just don't and that is cool too (because none of us are really and truly qualified to judge whether someone is or isn't).


----------



## BadAzzBish

knasarae said:


> At this point I think Halle needs to just find her a boy toy until she gets bored or he steps out of line and gets replaced.  Then wash, rinse, repeat.



Agree :thumbup: Ala JLo


----------



## Rouge H

knasarae said:


> at this point i think halle needs to just find her a boy toy until she gets bored or he steps out of line and gets replaced.  Then wash, rinse, repeat.


+1


----------



## Jayne1

She's beautiful. but not _that_ beautiful. 

So the war over moving to France was for nothing, because she split with Olivier and would have moved back to LA anyway,


----------



## berrydiva

MarvelGirl said:


> Your feelings and opinions are completely valid. As are mine. I just don't think she is really crazy or any crazier than many other woman out there who feels she needs to fight for her children or what she wants once a relationship goes



Sorry I don't view trying to sneakily pry your child away from their dad who has been present from day one as fighting for your children. That's crazy woman behavior, to me. 

It's too easy to say women are jealous or call her crazy because she's pretty...they're not one in the same for everyone and not all women are threatened by another woman's beauty.


----------



## MarvelGirl

berrydiva said:


> Sorry I don't view trying to sneakily pry your child away from their dad who has been present from day one as fighting for your children. That's crazy woman behavior, to me.
> 
> It's too easy to say women are jealous or call her crazy because she's pretty...they're not one in the same for everyone and not all women are threatened by another woman's beauty.



And your view is fine and respected, berrydiva. No one is saying that it is not. I just don't think she is crazy. Makes poor decisions, yes. Crazy, no. And again, I didn't say ALL women call her crazy and never ever once mentioned jealousy or that women are threatened by her. Working in this business and industry I see how the strings are pulled behind the scenes and certain people painted in a certain light. It is all very complicated and calculated so I guess I am sensitive to it, that's all.


----------



## Singra

MarvelGirl said:


> Yes but that doesn't make her crazy - at least not to me anyway. If she were truly crazy, we would have heard more about her behavior in other ways as well. I do think she has made poor relationship choices and that leads her to making even more bad decisions to get out of those relationships once they have gone bad. I feel for her and any woman going through what she has. Her picker is just off. She is only human and not perfect.



Sure we're all imperfect humans but her picker is more than a little off. 

It doesn't seem like she can get together with anyone who isn't abusive, deceitful, who can "handle her fame" or who doesn't have the words "macho" or "violent temper" attached to them... that's not off that's dysfunctional. That's being addicted to the drama. 

Nobody knows her well enough to know why she's making the relationship decisions she is. We can speculate but we don't know that she's getting into one relationship to get out of other relationships. That sort of makes it sound like she's a victim. If she was 20 years younger and it had only happened a couple times I would agree but now? I'm wondering what the heck is going on.... I mean she now has two children with two different fathers with whom she has and will continue to have contentious relationships with. That's not a poor decision that's the motherland of bad decisions. 

I would assume someone with her track record has had or at least sought out professional help. She's financially independent. I would assume she has a number of people in her life who look out for her. Surely she can sort her sh*t out.


----------



## berrydiva

MarvelGirl said:


> And your view is fine and respected, berrydiva. No one is saying that it is not. I just don't think she is crazy. Makes poor decisions, yes. Crazy, no. And again, I didn't say ALL women call her crazy and never ever once mentioned jealousy or that women are threatened by her. Working in this business and industry I see how the strings are pulled behind the scenes and certain people painted in a certain light. It is all very complicated and calculated so I guess I am sensitive to it, that's all.



Perhaps it's your closeness which is fine. I'm not trying to sway you or anyone to my viewpoint. I'm only addressing your point that you feel women in particular WANT to hate her and call her crazy because of her beauty which is slightly insulting to women as if our conclusions are drawn out of jealousy as opposed to our perception of her actions, rationalization and just thought. Continually making the same decisions and expecting different outcomes is the definition of crazy and perhaps that's where the viewpoint comes in rather than any of it having to do with her beauty.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> At this point I think Halle needs to just find her a boy toy until she gets bored or he steps out of line and gets replaced.  Then wash, rinse, repeat.



she's doing that already!  




berrydiva said:


> Perhaps it's your closeness which is fine. I'm not trying to sway you or anyone to my viewpoint. I'm only addressing your point that y*ou feel women in particular WANT to hate her and call her crazy because of her beauty which is slightly insulting to women as if our conclusions are drawn out of jealousy as opposed to our perception of her actions, rationalization and just thought.* Continually making the same decisions and expecting different outcomes is the definition of crazy and perhaps that's where the viewpoint comes in rather than any of it having to do with her beauty.






THIS!!  it's not like she is the only or even the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## MarvelGirl

berrydiva said:


> Perhaps it's your closeness which is fine. I'm not trying to sway you or anyone to my viewpoint. I'm only addressing your point that you feel women in particular WANT to hate her and call her crazy because of her beauty which is slightly insulting to women as if our conclusions are drawn out of jealousy as opposed to our perception of her actions, rationalization and just thought.



Cool, berrydiva. And I agree that this is an agree to disagree situation. Which IS absolutely fine. That is what make this forum so wonderful - people respectfully discussing and talking about their opinions.


----------



## dangerouscurves

The thing that really makes me think that she's crazy is when she accused Gabriel of bleaching their daughter's hair and said that he tried to make her more 'white'. That doesn't sound like what a sane person would do, to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Perhaps it's your closeness which is fine. I'm not trying to sway you or anyone to my viewpoint. I'm only addressing your point that you feel women in particular WANT to hate her and call her crazy because of her beauty which is slightly insulting to women as if our conclusions are drawn out of jealousy as opposed to our perception of her actions, rationalization and just thought. Continually making the same decisions and expecting different outcomes is the definition of crazy and perhaps that's where the viewpoint comes in rather than any of it having to do with her beauty.




This!!!! All day!!!!


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> she's doing that already!



Yea but without all the legal paperwork and publicity.  Just have him walk about two steps off you in public.  Don't actually call him your boyfriend.  That type of thing.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Yea but without all the legal paperwork and publicity. * Just have him walk about two steps off you in public.  Don't actually call him your boyfriend.  *That type of thing.






 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

Wildflower22 said:


> No, no Halle really is crazy! And beauty has nothing to do with it. I remember when she *divorced Gabrie*l, and she pulled some crazy stunts. I really wish I could remember them all!





knasarae said:


> Halle and Gabriel *were never married*.


This


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> The thing that really makes me think that she's crazy is when she accused Gabriel of bleaching their daughter's hair and said that he tried to make her more 'white'. That doesn't sound like what a sane person would do, to me.


 
Also a sane person does not date someone for years, try to get pregnant for months by him (said on Oprah, they had non stop sex every day), then not want to put him on the birth certificate. If he was such a bad man, why the hell would you want to have a baby with him.


----------



## Sassys

Wildflower22 said:


> No, no Halle really is crazy! And beauty has nothing to do with it. I remember when she divorced Gabriel, and she pulled some crazy stunts. I really wish I could remember them all!


 
They were never married.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I think she's crazy because she's certifiable where relationships are concerned. Practically every guy she's been with have all seemed to move on to have seemingly healthy lasting relationships.
> 
> She didn't help her cause when she pulled that stunt with Gabriel and wanting to move their child to another country as if he has no right to object.  That sealed the deal for me personally.  That speaks to a vindictive character and someone who react purely on emotion - which I feel is how she acts in most relationships.
> 
> Her beauty and inability to maintain a relationship are unrelated to me.


 
Agree, and had the nerve to say there are no paps in Paris. Uh, the paps are so bad there, people can't even walk to their cars.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Also a sane person does not date someone for years, try to get pregnant for months by him (said on Oprah, they had non stop sex every day), then not want to put him on the birth certificate. If he was such a bad man, why the hell would you want to have a baby with him.




Non-stop sex everyday?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Also a sane person does not date someone for years, try to get pregnant for months by him (said on Oprah, they had non stop sex every day), then not want to put him on the birth certificate. *If he was such a bad man, why the hell would you want to have a baby with him*.





THIS!!!

she got what she wanted from him and thought he was disposable and would go on his way and leave her with the baby.  make him look bad enough so that she looks like the great mother and she wouldn't have any problems.   she thought wrong!


----------



## Wildflower22

knasarae said:


> Halle and Gabriel were never married.





Ladybug09 said:


> This





Sassys said:


> They were never married.



I meant when they broke up!


----------



## gre8dane

MarvelGirl said:


> I don't think she's any crazier than anyone else in Hollywood or otherwise. I think people, and women in particular, want to hate her or think that she is off or cuckoo because she is very, very beautiful. I feel sad that this has happened to her again and that it takes 2 people to be in a marriage and she shouldn't be blamed alone. These men are not innocent either. Most if not all had documented issues prior to meeting and marrying her as well.







MarvelGirl said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But then again, it is just my opinion. I have met her quite a few times and she appears just as normal as any woman who has been through a lot where men are concerned. I think she has made very poor choices where men are concerned but then again, a lot of us have, no? I also think a lot of the things she has done have probably also been done by lots of non-famous women as well but we just don't know about it (because they are not famous). Again, JMO and I don't feel the men in her life are any better.




I agree with everything you posted MarvelGirl. I think it is sad they are getting divorced & I hope the children will be ok. Hopefully, she & Olivier will act like adults that recognize they cannot be together but still can parent their son.  

I said the same many pages ago, I don't believe she is crazy, bonkers or cuckoo. Halle is beautiful, crazy-beautiful, & there is a smugness when it comes to her, as if her beauty is a barrier to the drama of life.

If I were her ex, I'd be singing loudly from the "That bish is crazy" script too!


----------



## 30gold

MarvelGirl said:


> I don't think she's any crazier than anyone else in Hollywood or otherwise. I think people, and women in particular, want to hate her or think that she is off or cuckoo because she is very, very beautiful. I feel sad that this has happened to her again and that it takes 2 people to be in a marriage and she shouldn't be blamed alone. These men are not innocent either. Most if not all had documented issues prior to meeting and marrying her as well.


 


Couldn't have been said any better!  +1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Either Halle has spectacularly bad taste in men, or she's the common factor.  

This is a good article by Lainey - and its true - her personal life overshadows her career. Mind you this is back in 2013 - and it's still relevant.

The "hate her because she's beautiful" argument is really tired,a cop-out and a very easy go-to IMHO.



> *Career Prospectus: Halle Berry*
> 
> *Can we get analysis on Halle Berry's career? She was in fantastic movies pre-Oscar, but I can't think of a decent role since other than Cloud Atlas. Does she make poor choices? Are people not interested? Is she too crazy on set? Is it a race thing? I figured she transcended that, though. I don't think it's a talent thing, either, b/c she obviously has enough to get her to Monster's Ball. What's the deal?*
> 
> Amy
> 
> I think the first thing we need to address is that &#8220;she was in fantastic movies pre-Oscar&#8221;. First, Berry&#8217;s Oscar win for Monster&#8217;s Ball is a milestone, but when I think of her career, her breakout wasn&#8217;t just the Oscar&#8212;it was the entire run of 2000-2002. She had a string of high-profile projects launching her in the mainstream (X-Men, Die Another Day and Swordfish, which sucked, but for which she got that famous $500,000 bonus for taking her top off), combined with the Oscar win in 2002. It was the one-two punch of mainstream acceptance and artistic validation, and 2000-2002 represents the before and after line in her career.
> 
> The second thing we&#8217;ve got to talk about are those &#8220;fantastic movies&#8221;. She was in two memorable movies pre-2000: Introducing Dorothy Dandridge and Bulworth, with Losing Isaiah being a good performance in an okay movie. The first half of Berry&#8217;s career is not particularly distinguished. In fact, she starred in one of the stupidest, most offensive pieces of drivel I&#8217;ve ever seen, B.A.P.S. But it didn&#8217;t get any better after she won the Oscar. In fact, most of her worst movies came after the Oscar win (Gothika, Catwoman, Frankie & Alice, New Year&#8217;s Eve, and 2012&#8217;s straight-to-DVD-with-a-0%-rating Dark Tide). I object to the notion that Berry&#8217;s career was ever all that stellar.
> 
> Which isn&#8217;t to say that she is purely cashing in, making dumb sh*t strictly for paychecks. The pre-2000 portion of her career was hobbled by a system skewed against actresses of color. Her choices weren&#8217;t as broad before mainstream acceptance came along and opened up some more doors. Not that she should necessarily be faulted for selling out when she did attain mainstream success. She cashes in A LOT (see also: New Year&#8217;s Eve, The Call, that tit-bonus for Swordfish), but again, her resume has always been more commercial fare than prestige projects. I&#8217;m not sure she really has anything to sell out. And at least one of those crappy paycheck movies has to count as combat pay for B.A.P.S.
> 
> Berry&#8217;s career is something of a study in frustration, though, because she isn&#8217;t without talent&#8212;Monster&#8217;s Ball, Dorothy Dandridge and Losing Isaiah proves she can pull out all the stops and deliver. She just doesn&#8217;t follow through on the promise enough to be a generational talent. She kind of reminds of Nicolas Cage in that respect. There&#8217;s a laziness to the choices she makes, but then every once in a while she has a light bulb moment that reminds us not to write her off completely. I don&#8217;t hold the weakness of her early resume against her because opportunities were thin on the ground and you take the work you can get when it&#8217;s offered, but eleven years on from her Oscar win, she should have accomplished more.
> 
> *Which brings us to the consistent problem with Halle Berry: She&#8217;s a walking tabloid headline.*
> 
> While it&#8217;s undeniable that race played a part in shaping her early career, Berry has long since transcended that issue. She&#8217;s one of the most famous women in the world with one of the most widely recognizable faces and is a world-renowned beauty. Combined with the prestige of an Oscar and the visibility that projects like the X-Men franchise and being a Bond girl gives her, the opportunities are there. If her early career can be defined in terms of her race, her post-2002 career has to be defined in terms of her tabloid presence. There are the hit and runs, her horrible taste in men, and more recently, her bitter and highly divisive custody battle&#8212;Halle Berry is, not unlike Angelina Jolie, practically a tabloid cottage industry. But where Angelina continues to earn good reviews as an actress, has branched out into filmmaking, and has transformed her public persona through dedication to charitable causes, *Berry has been reduced purely to being a celebrity. Her acting career is secondary to all the other crazy sh*t going on in her life*.
> 
> Berry has overcome and accomplished a lot. But she&#8217;s also demonstrated consistently poor taste when choosing projects and she can&#8217;t seem to get out of her own way. Her life has become such a spectacle that it&#8217;s overtaken her persona as an actress, and she&#8217;s made so many bad movies audiences don&#8217;t trust her. But her career isn&#8217;t unsalvageable. She just needs the right project to reassert herself.
> 
> Cloud Atlas had the feel of a comeback of sorts for Berry&#8212;if it had been a hit, even just critically, it could have gone a long way to putting Halle Berry, Actress, back on track. But it divided critics and tanked at the box office and will end up being a curious blip on her career radar. But she isn&#8217;t done trying&#8212;clearly, Berry is working on her career. She&#8217;ll be in the next X-Men movie, which will give her a bump in the mainstream, and she&#8217;s got a couple character-driven projects in the works, one with John Singleton and another based on a true story about a woman who had her sixth-grade class help her try to get elected. So she&#8217;s taking the right steps toward living up to those Oscar expectations. It&#8217;s just a matter of if she gets lucky and one of the projects takes, and if her reputation as an actress can be rescued from the tabloid mess of her life. And if she can hold off on cashing in on easy paycheck deal to make some crappy action film.
> 
> I don&#8217;t think Halle Berry has the taste or artistic wherewithal to be one of the leading talents of her generation. After her landmark Oscar win everyone expected her to be the female Denzel&#8212;a black actress widely accepted in the mainstream, who transcends race and is popular as an entertainer and as an artist. And maybe she could have been that. Maybe she should have been that. But she makes too many sh*tty movies.



*Source:* http://www.laineygossip.com/Career-Prospectus-Halle-Berry/26191


----------



## Singra

> Berry has been reduced purely to being a celebrity. Her acting career is secondary to all the other crazy sh*t going on in her life.



^ That definitely true but I was thinking before all the bad press had her acting career ever eclipsed her celebrity profile? I can't recall any role of hers that stood out more than what she wore on a red carpet. 

Sure she won the Oscar but one good performance (or a few good performances if you count all her films) amongst a sea of average to poor performances doesn't mean much. 

I wonder if the acting was ever a very serious thing for her. Lots of actors start out average but through sheer determination develop into really solid actors. Bradley Cooper is a good example I think, I've never liked him but I have to admit his last few performances have been pretty good and you can see he's really put in the work. In interviews the blind ambition oozes from every pore of his body. 

I've never got that feeling from Berry and there are so many roles where I've felt she's just phoning it in... her last TV show was a good example of this. It wasn't the greatest show in the world but it could have remained a watchable show if she'd brought her A game. 

It seems like that to stay on top in Hollywood you've got to really want it to put up with all the sh*t that gets thrown your way... maybe she doesn't really want it... or many she just has a really bad manager and agent.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Either Halle has spectacularly bad taste in men, or she's the common factor.
> 
> This is a good article by Lainey - and its true - *her personal life overshadows her career. *Mind you this is back in 2013 - and it's still relevant.
> 
> *The "hate her because she's beautiful" argument is really tired,a cop-out and a very easy go-to IMHO.
> *
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.laineygossip.com/Career-Prospectus-Halle-Berry/26191








+1000  to both of those statements!!


----------



## Sasha2012

While Halle Berry is gearing up for another nasty fight in divorce court her first husband, former baseball star David Justice has come out swinging - hoping to finally clear his name and point the finger at the man who really abused her so many years ago.

Justice, who was married to Halle from 1993 to 1997 is still angry about the rumors that he cheated on her and was so abusive he caused permanent hearing loss in her left ear, tweeted several messages last night.

And in an exclusive interview with Daily Mail Online he explains why he felt compelled to speak up.

'I had to say something after reading about Halle's recent marriage,' he said.

'So many years ago, I didn't say anything about the accusations that I abused her, but now I have three children, ages, 15, 13 and 11, two boys and one girl, and they can read this stuff and they have friends who will read it as well so I had to finally come out and say once and for all I never hit Halle Berry. 

'Back then it didn't matter, but it's different now,' he tells Daily Mail Online. 'Halle never said I hit her but she never said I didn't either, which was disappointing. 

'Let me tell you something, I was raised by a single mother and I love and respect her dearly, I would never hit a woman. Never. So, now I have said all that I am going to say on the subject, 

'I am not the face of Halle Berry's exes, I won't be going on TV to talk about this. I just wanted to make sure my wife, my children and the rest of my family, friends and fans know the truth. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...thing-Eric-Gabriel-Olivier.html#ixzz3qSAQRbu8


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> ^ That definitely true but I was thinking before all the bad press had her acting career ever eclipsed her celebrity profile? I can't recall any role of hers that stood out more than what she wore on a red carpet.
> 
> Sure she won the Oscar but one good performance (or a few good performances if you count all her films) amongst a sea of average to poor performances doesn't mean much.
> 
> I've never got that feeling from Berry and there are so many roles where I've felt she's just phoning it in... her last TV show was a good example of this. It wasn't the greatest show in the world but it could have remained a watchable show if she'd brought her A game.




For me, Monster's Ball and Things We Lost in the Fire were really good in terms of acting performance.


----------



## bag-princess

babydoll chanel said:


> for me, monster's ball and things we lost in the fire were really good in terms of acting performance.





ita


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> While Halle Berry is gearing up for another nasty fight in divorce court her first husband, former baseball star David Justice has come out swinging - hoping to finally clear his name and point the finger at the man who really abused her so many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Justice, who was married to Halle from 1993 to 1997 is still angry about the rumors that he cheated on her and was so abusive he caused permanent hearing loss in her left ear, tweeted several messages last night.
> 
> 
> 
> And in an exclusive interview with Daily Mail Online he explains why he felt compelled to speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I had to say something after reading about Halle's recent marriage,' he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 'So many years ago, I didn't say anything about the accusations that I abused her, but now I have three children, ages, 15, 13 and 11, two boys and one girl, and they can read this stuff and they have friends who will read it as well so I had to finally come out and say once and for all I never hit Halle Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Back then it didn't matter, but it's different now,' he tells Daily Mail Online. 'Halle never said I hit her but she never said I didn't either, which was disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Let me tell you something, I was raised by a single mother and I love and respect her dearly, I would never hit a woman. Never. So, now I have said all that I am going to say on the subject,
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not the face of Halle Berry's exes, I won't be going on TV to talk about this. I just wanted to make sure my wife, my children and the rest of my family, friends and fans know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...thing-Eric-Gabriel-Olivier.html#ixzz3qSAQRbu8




Oh oh 'grabs popcorn'


----------



## gracekelly

I think she has a screw loose.


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> Oh oh 'grabs popcorn'





scoot over!!!!











http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well he's aiming that at Wesley Snipes, no?


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well he's aiming that at Wesley Snipes, no?





of course!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Poor Halle though, despite whatever provocation or however 'crazy' she may be, violence is not the answer.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Poor Halle though, despite whatever provocation or however 'crazy' she may be, violence is not the answer.





i agree.  and that works both ways!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Of course!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like Eric Benet has chimed in, too....


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like Eric Benet has chimed in, too....




What did he say?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Eric Benet tweeted back his support for David Justice.

I'm surprised these guys didn't speak up earlier. The taint of suspicion on them has been going on for years over who was the one that beat Halle.  Yes, domestic violence is always a terrible thing. But Halle should have spoken up and cleared these guys names - yet she didn't because she's bitter, it serves her narrative.

Whoever did it (hmmm, cough Wesley Snipes) should be ashamed and brought to justice - though I've heard rumours he's a first class a$$hole and probably couldn't care less.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now it's kinda all coming to light as to why Eric Benet forbid Halle from having any relationship with his daughter after th divorce, even though she claimed she adopted her. 

Truth be told, that was a smart move on his part. Especially seeing how things played out with Nahla


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Now it's kinda all coming to light as to why Eric Benet forbid Halle from having any relationship with his daughter after th divorce, even though* she claimed she adopted her. *
> 
> Truth be told, that was a smart move on his part. Especially seeing how things played out with Nahla



Did she adopt her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

No she didn't adopt her. Which is why I said 'claimed...'  Eric said it wasn't true.


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Eric Benet tweeted back his support for David Justice.
> 
> I'm surprised these guys didn't speak up earlier. The taint of suspicion on them has been going on for years over who was the one that beat Halle. * Yes, domestic violence is always a terrible thing. But Halle should have spoken up and cleared these guys names - yet she didn't because she's bitter, it serves her narrative.*
> 
> Whoever did it (hmmm, cough Wesley Snipes) should be ashamed and brought to justice - though I've heard rumours he's a first class a$$hole and probably couldn't care less.




This! 
Also this is the woman who told a court that she wasn't "comfortable" leaving her kid to Gabriel ... insinuation something quite nasty.
Sorry, I think this woman is vile and I wouldn't trust anything she says!


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Eric Benet tweeted back his support for David Justice.
> 
> I'm surprised these guys didn't speak up earlier. The taint of suspicion on them has been going on for years over who was the one that beat Halle.  Yes, domestic violence is always a terrible thing. But Halle should have spoken up and cleared these guys names - yet she didn't because she's bitter, it serves her narrative.
> 
> Whoever did it (hmmm, cough Wesley Snipes) should be ashamed and brought to justice - though I've heard rumours he's a first class a$$hole and probably couldn't care less.







DC-Cutie said:


> Now it's kinda all coming to light as to why Eric Benet forbid Halle from having any relationship with his daughter after th divorce, even though she claimed she adopted her.
> 
> Truth be told, that was a smart move on his part. Especially seeing how things played out with Nahla




Thank you! 

Halle sounds like a very psychotic woman.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Now it's kinda all coming to light as to why Eric Benet forbid Halle from having any relationship with his daughter after th divorce, even though she claimed she adopted her.
> 
> *Truth be told, that was a smart move on his part. *Especially seeing how things played out with Nahla





yes it was!   and yes she should have said something to clear up their names and yet she just let the whispers continue.


----------



## Sasha2012

dangerouscurves said:


> What did he say?



Eric tweeted his support for David:

"My man at @23davidjustice is tweeting some truth dis' mornin'!"

https://mobile.twitter.com/ebenet/status/661572296960708609


----------



## bag-princess

sasha2012 said:


> eric tweeted his support for david:
> 
> "my man at @23davidjustice is tweeting some truth dis' mornin'!"





boom!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> yes it was!   and yes she should have said something to clear up their names and yet she just let the whispers continue.



Sickening. 

Meanwhile, Wesley somewhere sitting quiet too. But he can stay quiet, the secret is out.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I just hope David Justice keeps talking.  Not for the dirt, but to see him in the news again. I had such a crush on him in the 90s.  He was always my fantasy boyfriend when I made up soap operas for my life in my head.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I think she has a screw loose.




There you go girl


----------



## berrydiva

Halle is not a big of a star as she used to be so there's no heavy PR need to keep her narrative going...she sells no movies/shows anymore. It's clear as day she doesn't handle relationships in a mature manner. These guys were all made out to be so terrible after they broke up but they walked on water while she was with them.


----------



## berrydiva

I thought it was common knowledge that it was Wesley though.  She made it seem like it was Christopher Williams and he kept trying to clear his name of that for awhile. Christopher Williams, Snipes and Justice were all accused of causing her to lose her hearing in her ear.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that it was Wesley though.  She made it seem like it was Christopher Williams and he kept trying to clear his name of that for awhile. Christopher Williams, Snipes and Justice were all accused of causing her to lose her hearing in her ear.



I think the issue is Halle never said, "It wasn't _this_ guy". She left it vague, so _all_ the guys who didn't do it were tarnished.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that it was Wesley though.  She made it seem like it was Christopher Williams and he kept trying to clear his name of that for awhile. Christopher Williams, Snipes and Justice were all accused of causing her to lose her hearing in her ear.



This! I also thought it was known for years it was Wesley.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the issue is Halle never said, "It wasn't _this_ guy". She left it vague, so _all_ the guys who didn't do it were tarnished.



Exactly. She never said who it was or wasn't.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the issue is Halle never said, "It wasn't _this_ guy". She left it vague, so _all_ the guys who didn't do it were tarnished.



She's mental. 



Has Halle ever dated someone who had more star power than her at the time they dated? Justice was having a poor season and was playing questionable when they married IIRC, baseball was on strike for the '94 season and then he won his 1st WS as they separated. Snipes, Ealy, Williams, Aubry, and Benet all had their careers but there's no doubt she was the bigger star of those relationships. And while I knew Oliver, I don't know if when they got together, he was the bigger household name. I'm wondering if and how much that played into the reason all of these men turn into "ain't ish" after they break up.


----------



## Michele26

mundodabolsa said:


> I just hope David Justice keeps talking.  Not for the dirt, but to see him in the news again. I had such a crush on him in the 90s.  He was always my fantasy boyfriend when I made up soap operas for my life in my head.





I saw Eric Benet in concert last year--he's gorgeous too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Eric tweeted his support for David:
> 
> "My man at @23davidjustice is tweeting some truth dis' mornin'!"
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ebenet/status/661572296960708609




oh my.






mundodabolsa said:


> I just hope David Justice keeps talking.  Not for the dirt, but to see him in the news again. I had such a crush on him in the 90s.  He was always my fantasy boyfriend when I made up soap operas for my life in my head.




YAAASSSS girl. I had a crush too!






berrydiva said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that it was Wesley though.  She made it seem like it was Christopher Williams and he kept trying to clear his name of that for awhile. Christopher Williams, Snipes and Justice were all accused of causing her to lose her hearing in her ear.



I heard Christopher Williams name for the longest, but years ago heard it was WS.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Eric tweeted his support for David:
> 
> "My man at @23davidjustice is tweeting some truth dis' mornin'!"
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ebenet/status/661572296960708609




Thank you. Justice is getting justice.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Michele26 said:


> I saw Eric Benet in concert last year--he's gorgeous too.




I loved Eric, especially when he had dreadlocks. And his voice..... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I actually find David's tweets a little tacky. He should of stopped after denying he hit Halle that's all he really needed to say. Eric chiming in was stupid too.


----------



## knasarae

That's strange because I've never heard anyone else mentioned besides Wesley about Halle's ear damage.  I've been hearing that for years... didn't realize that was never clear.



Michele26 said:


> I saw Eric Benet in concert last year--he's gorgeous too.



My bf and I met Eric in Hawaii.  He was staying at the same resort with his wife/gf and child.  He was very nice, took a picture with us and everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> That's strange because I've never heard anyone else mentioned besides Wesley about Halle's ear damage.  I've been hearing that for years... didn't realize that was never clear.
> 
> 
> 
> My bf and I met Eric in Hawaii.  He was staying at the same resort with his wife/gf and child.  He was very nice, took a picture with us and everything.



We've all HEARD about Wesley, but never from Halle's lips - denying or confirming.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that it was Wesley though.  She made it seem like it was Christopher Williams and he kept trying to clear his name of that for awhile. Christopher Williams, Snipes and Justice were all accused of causing her to lose her hearing in her ear.




it was to most of us.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the issue is Halle never said, "It wasn't _this_ guy". She left it vague, so _all_ the guys who didn't do it were tarnished.




exactly!!  




ForeverYoung87 said:


> I actually find David's tweets a little tacky. He should of stopped after denying he hit Halle that's all he really needed to say. Eric chiming in was stupid too.




i don't blame them!  the press went in on them because of this and made them look like abusers.  all while "poor halle" sat back and stayed quite and let them say what they wanted.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I actually find David's tweets a little tacky. He should of stopped after denying he hit Halle that's all he really needed to say. Eric chiming in was stupid too.




Why? Now finally the truth comes out. I'm enjoying it!


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> We've all HEARD about Wesley, but never from Halle's lips - denying or confirming.



Oh ok, yea she will probably never say yay or nay.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

dangerouscurves said:


> Why? Now finally the truth comes out. I'm enjoying it!



I get why he was frustrated but the second half was unnecessary. Like he said she never hinted that it was him so why take it out on her. Now he's apologizing on Twitter. And I don't think what he said about her in his later tweets were all that abnormal....falling in love hard and then with a messy breakup think they're the worst. Halle has her issues but a ton of people are the same way. I also understand why she never said yes/no because then that starts a process of elimination especially if she said a "celebrity ex" rather than just an ex. Just say no I didn't I hit her and threaten or actually sue anyone that says you did. Jumping on her days after she announced her divorce doesn't make you look good. The rumor has been around forever and comes up every time she breaks up with someone. He could of killed it a long time ago


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I get why he was frustrated but the second half was unnecessary. Like he said she never hinted that it was him so why take it out on her. Now he's apologizing on Twitter. And I don't think what he said about her in his later tweets were all that abnormal....falling in love hard and then with a messy breakup think they're the worst. Halle has her issues but a ton of people are the same way. I also understand why she never said yes/no because then that starts a process of elimination especially if she said a "celebrity ex" rather than just an ex. Just say no I didn't I hit her and threaten or actually sue anyone that says you did. Jumping on her days after she announced her divorce doesn't make you look good. The rumor has been around forever and comes up every time she breaks up with someone. He could of killed it a long time ago



Thing is that men don't often get the benefit of the doubt. He's been denying this rumor for so long yet it keeps coming back. 

He was responding to an article that said he hit her, initially. Perhaps she fell from grace a bit so now people are more open to believing these guts are telling the truth where not many believed them before. Either way she's the only common thread with all these men.


----------



## gazoo

I don't blame him for trying to clear his name.  It's a terrible shadow to have over you, especially as you move into fatherhood.


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry proved the show must go on as she made her first red carpet appearance in Hollywood following her split with Olivier Martinez.

The actress, who starred opposite Pierce Brosnan in Die Another Day, joined Naomie Harris at the Black Women Of Bond Tribute, on Tuesday, wearing an asymmetrical duck egg blue dress with a halter neck and strappy black heels.

But one of the most notable parts of her outfit was the band on the third finger of her left hand: it was not her wedding ring, but a completely different item of jewellery. 

On Monday, Halle had stepped out with her hand completely bare.

This followed previous sightings over the past week, during which she had been spotted wearing the gold wedding band from her marriage to Olivier.

But, after removing the previous day, she appeared to have replaced it for the evening event on Tuesday.

She showed off her hand as she posed on the red carpet and chatted to Naomie at the event, her ring finger clad in a thick silver band with black studs. 

Olivier has been pictured without his wedding band, his denuded left hand showing the signs of his heartache.

And while she hid her personal heartache behind a smile, it had surely been a tough day after her former husband David Justice talked exclusively to DailyMail.com exclusively about how the Oscar winner had tried to ruin his life. 

Justice, who was married to Halle from 1993 to 1997, is still angry about the rumors that he cheated on her and was so abusive he caused permanent hearing loss in her left ear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-actress-tried-ruin-life.html#ixzz3qYww8Ev1


----------



## pukasonqo

i like the dress, not sold on the hair...


----------



## berrydiva

Sh we looked her absolute best with Eric.


----------



## White Orchid

If I had a body like hers, there's no way I'd be wearing a maternity-style number, no siree!  The colour is nice though, but then again most colours flatter her gorgeous skin tone.


----------



## AEGIS

i will say Halle dates some good lookin men...except for Wesley...i just assumed he was good in bed


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry has been wearing a ring on her left hand pretty much ever since she announced her split last week from husband of two years, Olivier Martinez.

On Tuesday the 49-year-old actress replaced her wedding band from the French actor with a new one, presumably one she bought herself, while at the Black Women Of Bond Tribute in LA (she starred opposite Pierce Brosnan in 2002's Die Another Day).

And on Wednesday, the mother-of-two went completely ring free as she stepped out to run errands in a chic outfit. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...id-flash-band-night-before.html#ixzz3qaUJHkIM


----------



## Singra

AEGIS said:


> i will say Halle dates some good lookin men...except for Wesley...*i just assumed he was good in bed*



Hey now let's not go that far... Sometimes just being a complete a-hole is enough to attract someone. It's sad but often true. 

I've heard so many stories about Wesley Snipes none of them good. Ryan Reynolds once described what it like working on Blade: Trinity with him... Snipes seems like he was a nightmare.


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> i will say Halle dates some good lookin men...except for Wesley...i just assumed he was good in bed



Jada Pinkett also briefly dated Wesley Snipes in the early 90s before she dated Grant Hill. He dated Jennifer Lopez too.


----------



## dooneybaby

Michele26 said:


> I saw Eric Benet in concert last year--he's gorgeous too.


Heck yeah, he gorgeous!

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but I'm too lazy to go too far back in the posts... 
I was watching Wendy on Wednesday and she said the Eric Benet now says that the whole sex addiction thing was made up and it was Halle that pushed for this storyline.

Wendy also said that even though Halle is a friend of the show...David Justice, Eric Benet, Gabriel Aubrey, Olivier Martinez...What's the common denominator here?


----------



## AEGIS

dooneybaby said:


> Heck yeah, he gorgeous!
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but I'm too lazy to go too far back in the posts...
> I was watching Wendy on Wednesday and she said the Eric Benet now says that the whole sex addiction thing was made up and it was Halle that pushed for this storyline.
> 
> Wendy also said that even though Halle is a friend of the show...David Justice, Eric Benet, Gabriel Aubrey, Olivier Martinez...What's the common denominator here?



You know I am not sure why 4 relationships mean she is a failure at love at almost 50. That just seems a bit harsh.  

I think Halle is a lil crazy based off her interaction with her baby daddy but like men like to say...the more beautiful a woman, the crazier she is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Halle Berry Breaks Silence Following Olivier Martinez Divorce: 'I'm Doing Okay, I Really Am'*

Halle Berry is speaking out for the first time since the headline-making news of her divorce from third husband Olivier Martinez was announced. 

"I'm doing okay, I really am," Berry told Extra when asked how she's holding up. "I, I keep pushing and I'm really happy to be here," she said, referencing her attendance at a Wednesday, Nov. 5, charity event benefiting domestic violence prevention and intervention organization Jenesse Center, Inc. 


"Whenever you're going through anything in life, when you step outside yourself and focus on others, that's always the best remedy for any situation that you'd rather not be dealing with." 

When asked whether her daughter Nahla, 7, knows how strong her mother is, handling the split and now being a single parent, Berry laughed. 


"Oh yeah, you should be in my house!" she said, adding that her son Maceo, 1, has chicken pox. "Maceo didn't go trick-or-treating cause he has the chicken pox, Nahla was a zombie cheerleader and we had a great [time] ... I was a pirate and she [Nahla], she's like, 'You're a sexy pirate mommy.' I'm like, 'What do you know about a sexy pirate?' " 


The interview is the first Berry has given since the news of her divorce broke nearly two weeks ago, save for a moving speech she made at the benefit for Jenesee Center, where she addressed her own experience with domestic violence and how she feels one of her life's purposes is "to help others, especially women." 

"I saw my mother battered and beaten many years of my life and I felt helpless," she said. ""And that's what connects me to this organization. I have an understanding, a knowing. I feel like I have something that I can impart to these women. It seems like I've overcome it, but I really haven't. In the quiet of my mind, I still struggle. So while I'm helping these women, I'm helping myself through it, too. And that's largely why I'm here." 


Source: http://www.people.com/article/halle...nez-divorce?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## TC1

Nice of her to throw that "sexy pirate" comment in there. We get it..you'll just say your kid brought it up. mmmhmmmm


----------



## pukasonqo

so far she and olivier are behaving...


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> so far she and olivier are behaving...





it's still early.  but then she may know she has met her match with him and won't try that foolishness as she has before!  we shall see.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> it's still early.  but then she may know she has met her match with him and won't try that foolishness as she has before!  we shall see.


 
This!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> it's still early.  but then she may know she has met her match with him and won't try that foolishness as she has before!  we shall see.




yup, he doesn't come across as someone who would take her behaviour in a passive way


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks all kinds of bad ATM. She needs to go back to the dark, pixie cut- her best hairstyle.


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> yup, he doesn't come across as someone who would take her behaviour in a passive way



Not at all!


----------



## Singra

Halle shouldn't have long hair, the pixie do is what works for her. 




pukasonqo said:


> yup, he doesn't come across as someone who would take her behaviour in a passive way



What makes you say that?

I know nothing about Martinez except that he has squinty eyes, dated Kylie Minogue and once beat up Halle's blonde baby daddy.


----------



## karo

Out in LA

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-Olivier-Martinez-split.html#ixzz3qnWdZ28D 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sasha2012

They are both spokeswomen for Revlon. 

And Halle Berry and Olivia Wilde proved just why they are the faces of the cosmetics and personal care company.

The two beautiful actresses lit up the red carpet at the Revlon Love Is On Million Dollar Challenge event in New York City on Wednesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-red-carpet-Revlon-event.html#ixzz3ruu2PlZg


----------



## lucifers

Sasha2012 said:


> They are both spokeswomen for Revlon.
> 
> And Halle Berry and Olivia Wilde proved just why they are the faces of the cosmetics and personal care company.
> 
> The two beautiful actresses lit up the red carpet at the Revlon Love Is On Million Dollar Challenge event in New York City on Wednesday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-red-carpet-Revlon-event.html#ixzz3ruu2PlZg


 
LOVE Olivia's  look head to toe


----------



## Singra

Is Berry getting tips from Oprah's stylists? She reminds me of O in those photos.


----------



## White Orchid

I actually really like that dress but loathe the colour.  Looks like some baby pooh I once saw.

I'm wondering, is it a Rick Owens?  Lou, dear?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's newly single after splitting with husband of two years Olivier Martinez.

And Halle Berry looks to be settling into the single life as she was spotted Christmas shopping in Beverly Hills on Tuesday after a night of partying.

The 49-year-old didn't look any worse for the wear as she opted to go make-up free on the shopping trip.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mas-shopping-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3tBIqHmGT


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that Ben allfack wants to date her!


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, I guess, she's back to the pap stroll.



uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Ben allfack wants to date her!


Well in other new, they have him hooking up with Kate Bekinsdale.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, I guess, she's back to the pap stroll.
> 
> 
> Well in other new, they have him hooking up with Kate Bekinsdale.



Oh okay


----------



## lulu212121

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Ben allfack wants to date her!


They would be perfect for each other!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> *Well, I guess, she's back to the pap stroll.*
> 
> 
> Well in other new, they have him hooking up with Kate Bekinsdale.





she is one of those that makes sure they know where to find her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Ben allfack wants to date her!




Lol!!!! Was that a typo or did you do that on purpose?


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!!! Was that a typo or did you do that on purpose?



I misspelled ben's last name


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> I misspelled ben's last name




Lol!!! Allfack!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Allfack!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Thanks. I'm a terrible spelling


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!!! Was that a typo or did you do that on purpose?



Hahah, I was gonna comment to...


----------



## Sassys

February 25, 2016


----------



## lovehgss1

Oh that boy is beautiful.


----------



## MarvelGirl

My goodness! He is sooooo cute! I can't stand it. Man, Halle and her men make beautiful babies!


----------



## Ladybug09

The kid looks so much like him.


----------



## limom

Little heartbreaker.
Was she at the Oscars?


----------



## knasarae

Oh he is adorable!


----------



## prettyprincess

Anyone know who makes the green revlon dress?


----------



## BadAzzBish

Maceo looks just like his father.


----------



## White Orchid

She has the cutest kids I'll give her that.


----------



## Sassys

Mexico


----------



## morgan20

Right I am confused are they together again


----------



## Ms Kiah

So they're not battling over custody yet?


----------



## csre

Weird 
They actually look nice together


----------



## berrydiva

Ms Kiah said:


> So they're not battling over custody yet?




Were they actually separated or was that just the standard rumors?


----------



## Alexenjie

She filed for divorce at the end of October last year.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was on hand to help honor Will Smith.

But that didn't mean Halle Berry was keeping a low profile, as she turned heads with her flattering, fitted dress on the red carpet for the MTV Movie Awards on Saturday.

The 49-year-old Oscar winner donned a complicated bodycon number that utilized transparent lace portions to showcase the star's taut tummy and generous decolletage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-panels-MTV-Movie-Awards.html#ixzz45TzDm9MT


----------



## AEGIS

She and Will would have made a good looking couple.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is awful and she isn't looking too good...maybe the stress is showing in her face.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *That dress is awful and she isn't looking too good*...maybe the stress is showing in her face.





you would not think that from the way people are going on about her!  when i saw the photo i was shocked - that dress looks so cheap!


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> That dress is awful and she isn't looking too good...maybe the stress is showing in her face.



I think her face  looks great considering she is almost 50 years old .


----------



## berrydiva

ChanelMommy said:


> I think her face  looks great considering she is almost 50 years old .



Dunno. She looks 50 to me. Queen Latifa is only 2-3 years younger than Halle and looks far better IMO.


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> I think her face  looks great considering she is almost 50 years old .





you need to see some of the women in Essence magazine's issue where they show women that are halle's age and older - some 100 years old!  then you would see what a great mature face looks like!


----------



## lanasyogamama

To me, this is the best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## Tivo

She looks fab, imo. Body looks amazing!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I agree! Happy that she is looking happier, healthier, more like herself.


----------



## uhpharm01

MarvelGirl said:


> ^I agree! Happy that she is looking happier, healthier, more like herself.



That's good


----------



## sparkle7

I think she looks great as well for any age. I just hate her dress.


----------



## Sassys

JFK Airport - NYC 5/2


----------



## Lounorada

WTF is that on her head?  That hair is hell to the no.
Halle, do yourself a favour and just go back to the pixie cut, dear.


----------



## Docjeun

The whole package looks terrible


----------



## uhpharm01

Trulyadiva said:


> The whole package looks terrible



Yep


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *WTF is that on her head?*  That hair is hell to the no.
> Halle, do yourself a favour and just go back to the pixie cut, dear.





:lolots::lolots:   looks like she was in a hurry and snatched a wig on the way out - but put it on backwards!!!shrugs:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sparkle7

That wig is a mess!


----------



## Michele26

The strings hanging off the unfinished hems on the coat just look sloppy.


----------



## Ladybug09

HermesLover said:


> Elaine Turner Ostrich bag is very nice with a cute play on color. The RL bag is after my own heart but 3k is a bit much...maybe if there was a 24kt version!!



Looks like Whitney Houston hair...


----------



## berrydiva

That wig is tragic.


----------



## sdkitty

the hair isn't great but I like that she's dressed like a normal person and carrying her own luggage


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> the hair isn't great but I like that she's dressed like a normal person and *carrying her own luggage*



AMEN!! I can't stand to see celebs have people carry their bags or purse.


----------



## Jayne1

You guys are good. I would have thought that was her real hair in an awkward growing out stage.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Los Angeles / August 2016


----------



## White Orchid

When a woman steps out with her IDGAF attitude.  I've had those of late lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

mari_merry said:


> Out in Los Angeles / August 2016



Those shoes are terrible


----------



## Grande Latte

Pixie haircut and no severe highlights look the best on her. I'm not a fan of hers with longer hair.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hands down, this is her best look!


----------



## mkr

I remember that.  She was spectacular.


----------



## Tivo

Halle Berry is 50, ya'll!


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol at her friend sucking in her stomach for dear life


----------



## berrydiva

He pics for her lingerie line are everything at 50! Werk 50 Halle!

via her twitter


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry just doesn't seem to age.

The 50-year-old Oscar winner looked exquisite at the City Summit 2017 at USC Tower in Los Angeles on Saturday. 

The Catwoman star wore a pretty black dress and decorated heels that made the most of her 5ft5in frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oves-age-just-number-event.html#ixzz4YQOWF000


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The last kid aged her or the turmoil in her personal life has finally caught up. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Tivo

Looks like she had some subtle work done.


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> The last kid aged her or the turmoil in her personal life has finally caught up.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Or both of those things aged her


----------



## jennlt

I think she's wearing little or no makeup a la Alicia Keys and she looks beautiful. I wish I looked that good without makeup.


----------



## green.bee

she looks beautiful with 'no makeup' makeup.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Looks like she had some subtle work done.


Looks like fillers. Puffy face.


----------



## Sassys

View attachment 3617605


----------



## Ladybug09

Hate this mess on her head.


----------



## Sassys

So wrong that she is the front row, while Ruth who is best actress nominee is in the 5th row.


----------



## Singra

If she's in the first row that's an especially inconsiderate hairstyle. 

Don't understand why she went for this hairdo, she' so pretty but I feel like this is messing with her proportions.


----------



## White Orchid

She used to rock it on the red carpet.  I'm not even going to mention the hair


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> So wrong that she is the front row, while Ruth who is best actress nominee is in the 5th row.



I wonder why they put her in the front row?


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I wonder why they put her in the front row?


I'm still wondering why she got an oscar lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Hot mess.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I'm still wondering why she got an oscar lol



Lol! That was also my first question.


----------



## TC1

Her face looks so different


----------



## theDuchess26

Face looks off, like she had something done to her eyes. The whole look overall is a fail


----------



## DizzyFairy

^ looooove her dress, hate hair...

*shudder*


----------



## Singra

The hairstyle on it's own wasn't bad, the texture and color were very nice but Berry has a long torso and short legs (or maybe a just long torso with normal legs)... anything that makes her head look bigger makes her legs look even shorter... to me anyway.


----------



## Sasha2012

The 89th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 26, 2017 in Hollywood, California.


























Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

The 2017 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 26, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.













Zimbio


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> The 2017 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 26, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


the hair would be cute if there wasn't all that extra on top


----------



## Sassys

So weird. What was the point to this? Leave the silliness to the teenagers, Kardashians/Jenners and 20 something.  One, we know you went to the Vanity Fair party right after (so no way could you have gotten hair and make-up re done) and two, it's daytime in the video. Can't stand when adults do silly things on social media like this. Focus on your kids or why you can't keep a man and not making fake videos.



*Halle Berry 'couldn't wait to take off' her Versace gown for post-Oscars skinny dip*

Halle Berry shared a sexy skinny-dipping video shortly after Sunday night's Academy Awards ceremony.

The 50-year-old Oscar winner - who boasts 1.7M followers - captioned her Instagram: 'After a long award show a girl can't wait to take it off!'

In it, the barefoot biracial beauty made a bee-line for her swimming pool while stripping off her pink ombré Atelier Versace SS/17 couture gown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-couldn-t-wait-Oscar-gown.html#ixzz4ZvQoqDnq


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her dress was one of the best IMHO, but her hair (while I love a good natural curl) was just....not right.  I know she's being growing her hair and she's saying that's it's all hers but the way it's sitting it looks like she had some help - it doesn't seem to be sitting right. The highlights in her curls were really pretty though.


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her dress was one of the best IMHO, but her hair (while I love a good natural curl) was just....not right.  I know she's being growing her hair and she's saying that's it's all hers but the way it's sitting it looks like she had some help - it doesn't seem to be sitting right. The highlights in her curls were really pretty though.


Wait...she's claiming that wig is all her hair?


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Wait...she's claiming that wig is all her hair?


Even if it's mostly her hair, it seems like it would be hard to get all that volume on top.  And if it's her hair, where's she been hiding it all these years?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> Wait...she's claiming that wig is all her hair?





> “I have always marched to the beat to my own drum, and I think this red-carpet look encapsulates that,” Berry, who wore Atelier Versace for the main event, told Vogue. “The dress is glamorous with a sense of romance that made me feel feminine and fresh. *With this look, I celebrate my natural hair by allowing it to be wild and free.*”





> Her longtime hairstylist Castillo said he used the star’s natural texture as a base and detailed the look with a curling iron.
> 
> “*I would say I cut off at least 5 inches*. It created a whole new shape,” he told InStyle. “It’s definitely a new look for her—we went for a very natural, curly, powerful asymmetrical ‘fro. This is something she’d never done before and it’s just ridiculous how good she looks.”



http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/entry/halle-berry-hair-oscars_us_58b438a0e4b0780bac2b769a


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/entry/halle-berry-hair-oscars_us_58b438a0e4b0780bac2b769a


it's wild but I think a lot of work went into it  .....and probably some help from some sort of hairpieces....I do like the curls but if it was just not so big on top


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's going for a Tina Turner look.


----------



## berrydiva

It's a wig yall...lol 

I'm surprised she still attends these things.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> It's a wig yall...lol
> 
> I'm surprised she still attends these things.



That's what I thought. The comments from Halle Berry and her stylist had me like.... ??????? Huh?  LOL


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's what I thought. The comments from Halle Berry and her stylist had me like.... ??????? Huh?  LOL


Ain't no way....she's full of ish. We've seen her natural hair texture before.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Even if it's mostly her hair, it seems like it would be hard to get all that volume on top.  And if it's her hair, where's she been hiding it all these years?


The volume is easy if it's her natural hair...just air dry and then curl with a wand or flexirods.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> The volume is easy if it's her natural hair...just air dry and then curl with a wand or flexirods.


didn't you just say it was a wig?


----------



## kkfiregirl

sdkitty said:


> didn't you just say it was a wig?



 Miss berry is saying that it is a wig, because it's not Halle's natural hair texture. She is also saying that a person with naturally curly hair could create volume on top of the head with the use of curly rods etc.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> Miss berry is saying that it is a wig, because it's not Halle's natural hair texture. She is also saying that a person with naturally curly hair could create volume on top of the head with the use of curly rods etc.


ok
I get it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That wig is levitating on her head, no way that's the best her stylist could do.


----------



## Deco

I like the idea of her hair, but very poor on the execution.  Too big and too lopsided.


----------



## Jayne1

I love it, especially all the colours... but it is a bit lopsided. Was that on purpose?


----------



## knasarae

Deco said:


> I like the idea of her hair, but very poor on the execution.  Too big and too lopsided.


It looks like she fell asleep in the car on the way to the Oscars and forgot to "re-fluff" lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01/halle-berry-goes-sheer-in-custom-jumpsuit-at-met-gala-2017/

*Halle Berry* is stunning in sheer at the 2017 Met Gala!

The 50-year-old actress stepped out in a jumpsuit at the event at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

*Halle*‘s gorgeous beaded jumpsuit was custom made just for her and featured a full skirt with gold scalloping detail.

The theme for this year’s gala is “Rei Kawakubo/Comme des Garçons: Art of the In-Between,” honoring Japanese designer *Rei Kawakubo*, who founded the label _Comme des Garçons_ and is known for pushing boundaries in the fashion world.

FYI: Halle is wearing a Atelier Versace jumpsuit and Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## Tivo

Very cool look! And Halle looks great, body is banging...
But i can finally see the work she's had done on her face.


----------



## Swanky

I can see where the MUA didn't blend her highlighter, I'd be mad lol
She's so beautiful, but I agree, can see the work.  Has a wonky eye like Kim.
Amazing figure!


----------



## Sassys

Wait, is she pregnant??


----------



## morgan20

Wait what


----------



## berrydiva

I have questions.  I need answers.


----------



## limom

If her face was not fuller as well, I would say that it was a prop.
But nope, she looks pregnant and radiant I might add.


----------



## bag-princess

Is this her 3rd baby daddy??


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I have questions.  I need answers.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Is this her 3rd baby daddy??


Yes if she's pregnant again. because she divorce that last husband the French guy.


----------



## morgan20

But she is holding her stomach as if to say 'Yes I am pregnant'


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes if she's pregnant again. because she divorce that last husband the French guy.



he must live under a rock and not know her history with men!


----------



## terebina786

Who would this new baby daddy be? Has she been linked to anyone recently?


----------



## zen1965

Oh  boy....
(And yes, who's the "lucky guy"?)


----------



## LavenderIce

Say what?


----------



## Michele26

Can she be that careless?


----------



## mkr

Michele26 said:


> Can she be that careless?


Absolutely.  She's a celebrity.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> he must live under a rock and not know her history with men!



Exactly!!


----------



## uhpharm01

terebina786 said:


> Who would this new baby daddy be? Has she been linked to anyone recently?


I heard that the father maybe Oliver Martinez.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> he must live under a rock and not know her history with men!


I may be wrong and the father may be Oliver Martinez. Wow !


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Halle Berry is not pregnant, says rep*

Halle Berry ignited a firestorm of pregnancy chatter when she showed off what appeared to be a baby bump this weekend — but looks may be deceiving.
Berry, 50, attended the Chrysalis Butterfly Ball in Los Angeles on Sunday clad in a silver sequined fitted dress that clung to her midsection. She cradled her abdomen and smiled as she posed on the purple carpet.
_*However, despite other reports claiming the actress is expecting, Berry’s rep told Page Six Monday, “It is completely untrue. She is not pregnant.”*_

The Oscar winner finalized her divorce from Olivier Martinez in December 2016.
Berry has a 3-year-old son, Maceo, with Martinez. She shares daughter Nahla, 9, with ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry.

http://pagesix.com/2017/06/05/halle-...nant-says-rep/


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Halle Berry is not pregnant, says rep*
> 
> Halle Berry ignited a firestorm of pregnancy chatter when she showed off what appeared to be a baby bump this weekend — but looks may be deceiving.
> Berry, 50, attended the Chrysalis Butterfly Ball in Los Angeles on Sunday clad in a silver sequined fitted dress that clung to her midsection. She cradled her abdomen and smiled as she posed on the purple carpet.
> _*However, despite other reports claiming the actress is expecting, Berry’s rep told Page Six Monday, “It is completely untrue. She is not pregnant.”*_
> 
> The Oscar winner finalized her divorce from Olivier Martinez in December 2016.
> Berry has a 3-year-old son, Maceo, with Martinez. She shares daughter Nahla, 9, with ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry.
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2017/06/05/halle-...nant-says-rep/



She clearly cradled her stomach on purpose.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> She clearly cradled her stomach on purpose.


kinda funny that she showed it off that way but didn't explain....seeking attention?


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> kinda funny that she showed it off that way but didn't explain....*seeking attention?*



That's what I was thinking. Or maybe she had a movie coming out so wants to be in the press. I watched her movie last night called Kidnapped that I don't recall ever hearing about. It must have been in theaters for a week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle needs to stop playing and get Nappily Ever After on screen.  She purchased the rights, now lets get moving!


----------



## Tivo

I think she was just feeling self conscious about her belly. Its barely there, but that dress is snug, so I could see her trying to obscure it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Apparently the bump was a food baby.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs. She knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## Tivo

I need to see the video.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I need to see the video.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Is this just a PR stunt?


----------



## berrydiva

Something is wrong with her if she cradled her stomach like she's pregnant as a stunt.


----------



## Tivo

Thanks Sassys! I didn't see her cradle her stomach like it was a baby, am I missing it?


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Thanks Sassys! I didn't see her cradle her stomach like it was a baby, am I missing it?



Non pregnant women do not take pictures like this.


----------



## Jayne1

She's always been a little batty.


----------



## Esizzle

So she is not pregnant and cradling her "food baby" on the red carpet like she is doing a pregnancy reveal? Someone is in need of a little attention...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Non pregnant women do not take pictures like this.




Exactly!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> She's always been a little batty.


My cousin says the same thing but I also think that cousin is crazy too.


----------



## bag-princess

So is she is or is she ain't?!  I have not seen any breaking was headlines since this event. Did the Clooney twins steal her shine??  She gone have to do better now!


----------



## Chagall

Sassys said:


> Non pregnant women do not take pictures like this.


I like her better with short hair.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> I like her better with short hair.


Maybe she's just holding that belly because she finished off a whole pizza by herself?!


----------



## White Orchid

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe she's just holding that belly because she finished off a whole pizza by herself?!


I've been known to do this


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> I've been known to do this


Oh, me too!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, me too!!!


We're just a hand movement away from being Al Bundy


----------



## Tivo

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe she's just holding that belly because she finished off a whole pizza by herself?!


I agree. when I'm self-conscious of a bloated belly sticking out I use my hands to "rub" it down, as some anxious yet useless attempt to flatten it, lol.


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> We're just a hand movement away from being Al Bundy [emoji3]


Omg, too funny! But true! [emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

Tivo said:


> I agree. when I'm self-conscious of a bloated belly sticking out I use my hands to "rub" it down, as some anxious yet useless attempt to flatten it, lol.


Lol! Or, a big....yes, I ate the whole thing!!!!


----------



## Chagall

Tivo said:


> I agree. when I'm self-conscious of a bloated belly sticking out I use my hands to "rub" it down, as some anxious yet useless attempt to flatten it, lol.


Rubbing it down to flatten it out is useless? I'll have to stop doing that then.


----------



## sdkitty

She's been on the talk shows promoting her new movie.  Saw her on WWHL last night and she is just gorgeous.  Seemed nice and funny too but celebs mostly always come off nice on talk shows.  She's had a lot of drama in her personal life.  I guess she could be a fun GF and not a great wife.  But anyway she is beautiful - 50 years old and looks 35.


----------



## sdkitty

what she said about Adrian Brody kiss at Oscars:
*Halle Berry* was fresh faced and foul mouthed on Thursday night's "*Watch What Happens Live*," where she dished on that famous *Adrien Brody* kiss at the 2003 Oscars.

When a caller asked the actress if the kiss was planned, Berry immediately said no.

"That was not planned. I knew nothing about it," she responded, then looked at host *Andy Cohen*to ask, "Can I say it for real?"

After Cohen's nod of approval, Berry got _real_ candid.






*Why Former Bond Girl Halle Berry Doesn't Think James Bond Should Be a Woman*
VIEW STORY


"I was like, 'What the f-ck is happening right now?!' That is what was going through my mind. I was there the year before and I know the feeling of being out of your body. I just f-cking went with it. I was like, 'What the f-ck if going on right now?!'"

Cohen grilled her about the quality of the smooch, but Berry said she was "too focused on 'What the f-ck is going on right now?!' I don't even know."

_See the clip below to relive the epic Oscar moment._






*10 Comic-Con Moments Even the Non-Geek Crowd's Buzzing About*
VIEW STORY


Berry, who famously downed an entire glass of whisky at this year's Comic-Con, said the experience was "fun in the moment" but that she "had a hard way to go the rest of the day."

"*Channing Tatum* dared me, and I'm a girl that you don't dare me to do something 'cause I always take it," she said. "I always take it."

Cohen then asked the Oscar winner about the pregnancy rumors that began circulating after Berry posed holding her belly on a red carpet earlier this year.

"I was not holding my stomach. Can I show you what I did?" Berry then stood up to reenact the pose. "I was on the red carpet doing my thing -- boom, boom, boom, right? My arms were down, and all of a sudden I thought, 'I'm gonna put my hands back on my hips.'"

Berry demonstrated that the "pregnancy pose" photogs caught was actually her just moving her hands from her sides to her hips.

She did, however, admit to having eaten "a pretty big lunch" consisting of "a burger and fries."

"I was a little poofed out!" she said.


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> what she said about Adrian Brody kiss at Oscars:
> *Halle Berry* was fresh faced and foul mouthed on Thursday night's "*Watch What Happens Live*," where she dished on that famous *Adrien Brody* kiss at the 2003 Oscars.
> 
> When a caller asked the actress if the kiss was planned, Berry immediately said no.
> 
> "That was not planned. I knew nothing about it," she responded, then looked at host *Andy Cohen*to ask, "Can I say it for real?"
> 
> After Cohen's nod of approval, Berry got _real_ candid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Former Bond Girl Halle Berry Doesn't Think James Bond Should Be a Woman*
> VIEW STORY
> 
> 
> "I was like, 'What the f-ck is happening right now?!' That is what was going through my mind. I was there the year before and I know the feeling of being out of your body. I just f-cking went with it. I was like, 'What the f-ck if going on right now?!'"
> 
> Cohen grilled her about the quality of the smooch, but Berry said she was "too focused on 'What the f-ck is going on right now?!' I don't even know."
> 
> _See the clip below to relive the epic Oscar moment._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 Comic-Con Moments Even the Non-Geek Crowd's Buzzing About*
> VIEW STORY
> 
> 
> Berry, who famously downed an entire glass of whisky at this year's Comic-Con, said the experience was "fun in the moment" but that she "had a hard way to go the rest of the day."
> 
> "*Channing Tatum* dared me, and I'm a girl that you don't dare me to do something 'cause I always take it," she said. "I always take it."
> 
> Cohen then asked the Oscar winner about the pregnancy rumors that began circulating after Berry posed holding her belly on a red carpet earlier this year.
> 
> "I was not holding my stomach. Can I show you what I did?" Berry then stood up to reenact the pose. "I was on the red carpet doing my thing -- boom, boom, boom, right? My arms were down, and all of a sudden I thought, 'I'm gonna put my hands back on my hips.'"
> 
> Berry demonstrated that the "pregnancy pose" photogs caught was actually her just moving her hands from her sides to her hips.
> 
> She did, however, admit to having eaten "a pretty big lunch" consisting of "a burger and fries."
> 
> "I was a little poofed out!" she said.


That's what I figured happened with the belly rubbing. An ill timed photo.


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry hit the fashion mark while stepping out in NYC Thursday.

The Kidnap actress strutted her stuff in a stylish brown frock while making her way to Good Morning America's Times Square studio bright and early.

The dress highlighted the 50-year-old talent's smooth chest with its low neckline while also displaying her long legs with a short, flirty hem.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egs-drapey-brown-minidress.html#ixzz4opRwUUV5


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in these last pics. Who's her audience now? How many more movies is she gonna make where she's playing the exact same character over and over?


----------



## Tivo

^^^
For me, her ageless looks are the draw. I will pay to see her crappy movie just to scrutinize how amazing she looks. Petty, I know. Lol


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> She looks good in these last pics. Who's her audience now? How many more movies is she gonna make where she's playing the exact same character over and over?


I heard a movie review on npr today.  they said her movie was better than expected - a B movie but entertaining....it may be a hit at the box office


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought I was the only one who thought she plays the same roles all the time. She's gorgeous but I don't have much of an interest in her.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought she plays the same roles all the time. She's gorgeous but I don't have much of an interest in her.


maybe she's done that in recent years but she started off playing a crack addict in Jungle Fever and she won an Oscar for Monsters Ball....maybe she's going for the cash while waiting for a more serious role to come along


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm familiar with her early work (I love BAPs and all its corny glory) but she hasn't done anything spectacular in recent years. The newest movie looks like something that should be on Lifetime


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm familiar with her early work (I love BAPs and all its corny glory) but she hasn't done anything spectacular in recent years. The newest movie looks like something that should be on Lifetime


they were talking about BAPs on WWHL.....I'm not familiar with that...guess it was very early in her career....she's stunning though - more beautiful than Beyonce when you consider both face and body IMO.  So many people think Beyonce is some sort of queen or goddess/angel/whatever.


----------



## Tivo

The thing about her is she literally looks like she has a body in her 20's. She's not hard and doesn't look like she's beating the gym 24/7. She just looks naturally slim and shapely. What is she eating?


----------



## gazoo

Tivo said:


> The thing about her is she literally looks like she has a body in her 20's. She's not hard and doesn't look like she's beating the gym 24/7. She just looks naturally slim and shapely. What is she eating?



She's diabtetic. So a diabetic safe diet would be my guess. My mom is diabetic and can only eat veggies and fish with limited fruit. Red meat hurts her a lot.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> The thing about her is she literally looks like she has a body in her 20's. She's not hard and doesn't look like she's beating the gym 24/7. She just looks naturally slim and shapely. What is she eating?


what Gazoo said...on WWHL she said she eats a diabetic diet - no sugar/nothing white
her beauty secret is a product called Red Carpet Facial.  But I know I could use it (very expensive) and it wouldn't make me look like her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdkitty said:


> they were talking about BAPs on WWHL.....I'm not familiar with that...guess it was very early in her career....she's stunning though - more beautiful than Beyonce when you consider both face and body IMO.  So many people think Beyonce is some sort of queen or goddess/angel/whatever.



BAPs came out on '97, years after Jungle Fever and Boomerang, she had a few movies under her belt when it came out.

I think both Bey and Halle are gorgeous in their own right,other than them both being WOC there isn't much to compare, IMO


----------



## bagsforme

Why is she doing another movie about kidnapping.  

She's so gorgeous seriously the most beautiful woman I've ever seen.


----------



## sdkitty

bagsforme said:


> Why is she doing another movie about kidnapping.
> 
> She's so gorgeous seriously the most beautiful woman I've ever seen.


I've got a girl crush since seeing her on WWHL the other night......that face, those legs.....just stunning


----------



## Alexenjie

bagsforme said:


> Why is she doing another movie about kidnapping.
> 
> She's so gorgeous seriously the most beautiful woman I've ever seen.


Once an actress gets above 45 years old she pretty much has to take whatever roles she is offered or not work at all. The selection goes way down.  Halle had her kids late so maybe the timing worked for her because she can spend a lot of time with her kids? This is just a guess.

It is a  crime that many mature actresses cannot find work while (well known) actors don't face the same abrupt cut off, at least not at such a young age.


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> Once an actress gets above 45 years old she pretty much has to take whatever roles she is offered or not work at all. The selection goes way down.  Halle had her kids late so maybe the timing worked for her because she can spend a lot of time with her kids.
> 
> It is a  crime that many mature actresses cannot find work while (well known) actors don't face the same abrupt cut off, at least not at such a young age.


Its a crazy business but then again on the other side of the coin, it's crazy the money they make when they're young.  Even actresses who aren't huge stars seem to live high/have lots of designers bags and clothes, etc.  I'm thinking people like Emma Roberts, Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Alexenjie

sdkitty said:


> Its a crazy business but then again on the other side of the coin, it's crazy the money they make when they're young.  Even actresses who aren't huge stars seem to live high/have lots of designers bags and clothes, etc.  I'm thinking people like Emma Roberts, Lindsay Lohan.



It's still a very male dominated world, geared to reward men in the business. Yes a few women make crazy good money but way more men make more money and get much longer careers. We've known about this difference for years and years, a few women are in positions of power in the entertainment industry but obviously it's not enough to make any significant difference (so far).


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry's shirt accidentally popped open as she posed for pictures on the red carpet on Monday night, sporting a new hair braid.

The 50-year-old Oscar-winning actress didn't appear to notice as she made the wardrobe faux pas while posing with President of Aviron David Dinerstein at the LA premiere of their new movie, Kidnap.

It was a busy night for Halle, who, at one stage, was yet another award, this one for 'Best Mother' from her onscreen son, Sage Correa.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...extensions-camo-mini-skirt.html#ixzz4outFpdJ7


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle Berry's shirt accidentally popped open as she posed for pictures on the red carpet on Monday night, sporting a new hair braid.
> 
> The 50-year-old Oscar-winning actress didn't appear to notice as she made the wardrobe faux pas while posing with President of Aviron David Dinerstein at the LA premiere of their new movie, Kidnap.
> 
> It was a busy night for Halle, who, at one stage, was yet another award, this one for 'Best Mother' from her onscreen son, Sage Correa.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...extensions-camo-mini-skirt.html#ixzz4outFpdJ7


maybe it's the photos but I don't think I like that sick straight blonde-ish hair on her so much


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry took the plunge Wednesday at the premiere of her new movie Kings in Toronto, Canada.

The 51-year-old actress displayed her decolletage with a colorful long-sleeved top with a low-cut lacy neckline upon arrival at Roy Thomson Hall for the Toronto International Film Festival.

Halle finished her ensemble with black flared trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nge-Kings-premiere-Toronto.html#ixzz4sdkb9dsd


----------



## Tivo

Halle's eye makeup rarely looks good. It makes her look so tired.


----------



## mkr

She looks best with short hair.


----------



## sdkitty

she's beautiful but I don't care for that hair style or the outfit


----------



## White Orchid

Finally her belly is protruding lol  She still looks amazing even though I hate the hair.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She's one of those women that truly a little makeup works best to accentuate her natural beauty. My mom can't wear eye makeup either.


----------



## Swanky

She's such a beauty I think, but she must get too much Botox, her forehead always looks off to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry has seemingly confirmed she is dating producer Alex da Kid after they were pictured cuddling up in a sweet social media snap on Tuesday.

The Oscar-winning actress, 51, shared a black and white image to her Instagram account as she put on a cozy display with the musician, 35.

Alongside the shot - simultaneously posted by her new man - Halle wrote simply: 'my balance.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rks-romance-Alex-da-Kid-35.html#ixzz4tAhcSdxq


----------



## Sassys

Poor guy.


----------



## White Orchid

Shall we place bets?


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> Shall we place bets?



Baby number 3?


----------



## kkfiregirl

She has the worst taste in men. Are we sure he is 35? He looks much closer to Halle's age.


----------



## White Orchid

kkfiregirl said:


> Baby number 3?


Nah, how long it will last, lol.  Or you could be right


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle Berry has seemingly confirmed she is dating producer Alex da Kid after they were pictured cuddling up in a sweet social media snap on Tuesday.
> 
> The Oscar-winning actress, 51, shared a black and white image to her Instagram account as she put on a cozy display with the musician, 35.
> 
> Alongside the shot - simultaneously posted by her new man - Halle wrote simply: 'my balance.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rks-romance-Alex-da-Kid-35.html#ixzz4tAhcSdxq


Halle girl? You okay?


----------



## Tivo

Halle deserves props. Being "old" by Hollywood standards and still consistently getting movie roles.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle Berry took the plunge Wednesday at the premiere of her new movie Kings in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> The 51-year-old actress displayed her decolletage with a colorful long-sleeved top with a low-cut lacy neckline upon arrival at Roy Thomson Hall for the Toronto International Film Festival.
> 
> Halle finished her ensemble with black flared trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nge-Kings-premiere-Toronto.html#ixzz4sdkb9dsd


In that first photo, it looks like there is something white on the side of face at the top of her head near her hair line. But in the other photos, there isn't any white stuff on her face.  I guess it's the lighting.


----------



## Singra

^ Yeah I think it's the lighting.

Don't get me wrong she's incredibly beautiful and has fantastic breasts but I'm so tired of plunging to the navel necklines... with rare exception it always looks like it's on the wrong side of sexy.

But again who wouldn't be over the moon to be 51 and look like her.


----------



## berrydiva

She and JennyLo should see if they can get a discounted 2for1 rate on therapy.


----------



## Sasha2012

They went public with their romance when they shared sweet photos of each other on their respective Instagram pages on Tuesday morning.

And Halle Berry, 51, and her new music boyfriend producer Alex da Kid, 35, looked cozy as they enjoyed a date night in London on Tuesday.

The Academy Award-winning actress looked smitten with her man as they walked arm-in-arm to a restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...da-Kid-35-enjoy-date-night.html#ixzz4tQShDmui


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They went public with their romance when they shared sweet photos of each other on their respective Instagram pages on Tuesday morning.
> 
> And Halle Berry, 51, and her new music boyfriend producer Alex da Kid, 35, looked cozy as they enjoyed a date night in London on Tuesday.
> 
> The Academy Award-winning actress looked smitten with her man as they walked arm-in-arm to a restaurant.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...da-Kid-35-enjoy-date-night.html#ixzz4tQShDmui


I'm not impressed with his physical appearance and anyone named da kid?  I admit ignorance...don't know who he is.  Maybe he's talented


----------



## sdkitty

It just occurred to me.  All of her men in the past have been very good looking.  Maybe she's maturing and going for something other than physical attractiveness.


----------



## NicolesCloset

sdkitty said:


> It just occurred to me.  All of her men in the past have been very good looking.  Maybe she's maturing and going for something other than physical attractiveness.



Definitely true. I hope he makes her happy


----------



## Sasha2012

sdkitty said:


> It just occurred to me.  All of her men in the past have been very good looking.  Maybe she's maturing and going for something other than physical attractiveness.


Danny Wood from Kids On The Block isn't very good looking to me. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## sdkitty

agree but that david justice was good looking and her two husbands/baby daddys were


----------



## Sassys




----------



## MarvelGirl

Weird. Just weird. Not sure that she knows what she is doing. Praying that she gets it right and is happy sooner than later.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## prettyprincess

Whoever did her nose job did a fantastic job!


----------



## meluvs2shop

OMg I had no idea she dated Danny Wood from NKOTB. Mind is blown right now. Halle seems to do that to me from time to time and her new beau is no different from yet another example.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Havanese 28

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle Berry took the plunge Wednesday at the premiere of her new movie Kings in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> The 51-year-old actress displayed her decolletage with a colorful long-sleeved top with a low-cut lacy neckline upon arrival at Roy Thomson Hall for the Toronto International Film Festival.
> 
> Halle finished her ensemble with black flared trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nge-Kings-premiere-Toronto.html#ixzz4sdkb9dsd


She is beautiful, but I don’t care for anything in this “look”.  The hair, makeup and outfit do nothing for her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Confused why Nahla's face is not hidden. I always wonder why Daily mail hides some kids faces and not others.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Confused why Nahla's face is not hidden. I always wonder why Daily mail hides some kids faces and not others.


looks like she's going to be pretty like her mom


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> looks like she's going to be pretty like her mom




Did you forgot her gorgeous daddy?? That ain’t all Halle!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Did you forgot her gorgeous daddy?? That ain’t all Halle!


right.....I've sometimes had the thought that she picked men who would make pretty babies


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> Did you forgot her gorgeous daddy?? That ain’t all Halle!


I agree because I think Nahla looks very much like her dad... which ain't a bad thing at all lol


----------



## Tivo

Read she broke up with “Da Kid” while they were on vacation. Apparently she decided they weren’t compatible and ended things...then took a solo flight home early.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Read she broke up with “Da Kid” while they were on vacation. Apparently she decided they weren’t compatible and ended things...then took a solo flight home early.



Sounds like something she would do! [emoji12]


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Read she broke up with “Da Kid” while they were on vacation. Apparently she decided they weren’t compatible and ended things...then took a solo flight home early.


seems like a good idea for a 50-year-old woman to break up with Da Kid


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Read she broke up with “Da Kid” while they were on vacation. Apparently she decided they weren’t compatible and ended things...then took a solo flight home early.


It's really sad that she still can't figure out what she wants in a man.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> It's really sad that she still can't figure out what she wants in a man.


Do you think part of it is that when you're as rich and beautiful as she is, it's easier to walk away and find another?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Do you think part of it is that when you're as rich and beautiful as she is, it's easier to walk away and find another?


Who knows where she's concerned....I think that could possibly be a factor. She's just never seem to be able to be in a relationship where I thought "she's finally found the one"...maybe Eric Benet was the closest. Doesn't help that these men seem problematic while with her then once they're separated, they're thriving in their personal lives. 

Maybe you're onto something...maybe she subconsciously carries that attitude into her relationships and it causes them to be toxic.


----------



## Sassys

Wasn't she done with love after Eric, then after Gabriel, then again after Olivier.

*Halle Berry, 51, declares she is 'done with love' after SPLIT from beau Alex da Kid, 35... following his sighting with mystery brunette*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5179903/Halle-Berry-says-love-SPLIT.html#ixzz51FxRToY2


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> *Wasn't she done with love after Eric, then after Gabriel, then again after Olivier.*
> 
> Halle Berry, 51, declares she is 'done with love' after SPLIT from beau Alex da Kid, 35... following his sighting with mystery brunette
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5179903/Halle-Berry-says-love-SPLIT.html#ixzz51FxRToY2



Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Wasn't she done with love after Eric, then after Gabriel, then again after Olivier.
> 
> *Halle Berry, 51, declares she is 'done with love' after SPLIT from beau Alex da Kid, 35... following his sighting with mystery brunette*
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5179903/Halle-Berry-says-love-SPLIT.html#ixzz51FxRToY2



hahaha! also, she’s only 51-years-old ... kind of young to give up on love.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kkfiregirl said:


> hahaha! also, she’s only 51-years-old ... kind of young to give up on love.



I bet she'll marry at least 3 more times.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

How could she be serious about a 35 year old called da Kid anyway . She should've just had her fun and took it one day at a time. As soon as she started putting labels on the relationship he ran .


----------



## uhpharm01

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bet she'll marry at least 3 more times.


----------



## 30gold

I firmly believe she needs an older mature man and not so good looking, someone that can serve her quietly in the background with patience and out of the spotlight.  She'll stumble into him at the grocery store.  Wishful thinking!


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bet she'll marry at least 3 more times.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known to flaunt her killer curves.

And Halle Berry, 51, looked absolutely stunning on the red carpet of the 75th annual Golden Globe Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday night.

The Academy Award-winning actress showed off her incredible figure in a little black lacy dress, hours after posting a backless shot on Instagram with the caption, 'TIMES UP! Here I Come Globes.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-figure-sheer-black-dress.html#ixzz53ZsajVA1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looked good, but rather casual.


----------



## SandyC1981

I agree..way too casual


----------



## chessmont

Talk about casual, did you see Susan Sarandon?  Looked like she just came for the library or supermarket.  Awful.  Ok sorry back to topic....


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great and that's such a pretty dress, but this is a look for the Grammys not the Golden Globes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> She looks great and that's such a pretty dress, but this is a look for the Grammys not the Golden Globes.


Still too casual for Grammys... more like Billboard or People Choice Awards.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I agree that she looks too casual.  I do not enjoy her hair either.


----------



## Lounorada

She needs to go back to the pixie cut. Long hair and a fringe covering her face doesn't do her any favours.


----------



## morgan20

But but her body


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> She needs to go back to the pixie cut. Long hair and a fringe covering her face doesn't do her any favours.


I keep saying this!  That cut was EVERYTHING!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> She needs to go back to the pixie cut. Long hair and a fringe covering her face doesn't do her any favours.





DC-Cutie said:


> I keep saying this!  That cut was EVERYTHING!



I couldn't agree more.  Halle with the pixie cut is everything.


----------



## berrydiva

Her skin is glowt.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I thought she looked stunning but her hair looked too fake on tv.   I didn't have a problem with the cut or style but it just stood out to me as looking like a cheap wig.  

As several posters often say about Beyonce, Halle is too rich to be walking around with that weave/wig/not sure the correct term.


----------



## Tivo

It’s like she barely even tried.


----------



## MarvelGirl

True but many wish they looked like that when not trying. LOL! Other than the weird hair, she looks pretty good, sexy. Body and skin are ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> I keep saying this!  That cut was EVERYTHING!





LavenderIce said:


> I couldn't agree more.  Halle with the pixie cut is everything.


Yes! It's the truth...
Tumblr


----------



## green.bee

Lounorada said:


> She needs to go back to the pixie cut. Long hair and a fringe covering her face doesn't do her any favours.


yes! she looked so radiant in the pixie and the fringe kinda took it away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Halle, Nia Long and Toni Braxton wore pixie cuts like nobody’s business


----------



## peppermintpatty

She looks best in the pixie, but I do like that she changes things up. I get too bored having the same hair style year after year.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Halle, Nia Long and Toni Braxton wore pixie cuts like nobody’s business


Add Rihanna to that list too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> Add Rihanna to that list too.


how could I forget!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

When I had my pixie cut, both her and Charlize Theron were my hair idols. They both have such beautiful faces that longer hair does them a disservice.

I agree, Halle should go back to short.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I also liked her ringlets when she was younger.


----------



## Sasha2012

Halle Berry knows how to make an entrance.

The Oscar-winning actress, 51, turned heads in a very daring gown that barely protected her modesty at the 49th annual NAACP Image Awards in Pasadena, California, on Monday.

The strapless number had a dark red embellished bustier bodice and black sheer material from the waist down that allowed Berry to flaunt all of her legs and a little cheeky posterior.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-black-NAACP-Image-Awards.html#ixzz54Kak4u00


----------



## peppermintpatty

I love the dress if it didn't show as much as it does- a little mystery is a good thing. That looks like something for the bedroom. She has an amazing body, but that just looks cheap.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress looks so cheap and a mess. Too many ideas in one dress.


----------



## pukasonqo

no pert posterior? daily fail i am disappointed


----------



## Eva1991

The dress looks like something Kim K would wear.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The dress is gorgeous but it's just a little too sheer. The lace panel should be wider and then just have the sheerness on the legs.


----------



## Swanky

Oh man. . .  lol
She's so pretty and we can see her body is sick! Why do I have to almost see her bits?


----------



## Grande Latte

She's looking amazing at 51! This updo with bangs works for her if she wants a more feminine haircut rather than the super short cut we all love so much. 

I'm not crazy about the dress mostly because I don't like the color. I don't find the semi-sheer inappropriate. If you have the body to flaunt it, why not? And she doesn't look 51 at all. She looks 35. Seriously. Some women just have the most amazing genes!!!


----------



## MahaM

peppermintpatty said:


> I love the dress if it didn't show as much as it does- a little mystery is a good thing. That looks like something for the bedroom. She has an amazing body, but that just looks cheap.


Totally agree.
She has a nice body but showing it off just because she reached a ceratin age and still got a great body is still nit excuse. It,s too revealing.


----------



## SandyC1981

Agreed, nice bod...but ugly dress.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Posted on IG from @enews


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great. There's no secret...exercise and eat well.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Her body looks great. There's no secret...exercise and eat well.


Great genes are a nice thing to have too!


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Halle Berry knows how to make an entrance.
> 
> The Oscar-winning actress, 51, turned heads in a very daring gown that barely protected her modesty at the 49th annual NAACP Image Awards in Pasadena, California, on Monday.
> 
> The strapless number had a dark red embellished bustier bodice and black sheer material from the waist down that allowed Berry to flaunt all of her legs and a little cheeky posterior.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-black-NAACP-Image-Awards.html#ixzz54Kak4u00


Tacky tacky. Whatever happened to showing a little class and less of your private parts?


----------



## BindiBabe

A really gorgeous woman, amazing body. As others have said, exercise, good eating and good genes. About the good eating, I remember reading somewhere that she’s diabetic and has always followed a healthy diet to manage the condition. Also very disciplined.


----------



## berrydiva

Disciple is definitely very hard....even when you have discipline and need to change your routine or diet, it becomes challenging. Either way, having good genes is a small part of it as I believe everyone has the ability to be the most healthy and fit they can given whatever they've been dealt in the genetic lottery.


----------



## Sasha2012

2018 Vanity Fair Oscar Party














via Zimbio


----------



## Tivo

Damn Halle!


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is badddddd! She looks good!


----------



## Grande Latte

BindiBabe said:


> A really gorgeous woman, amazing body. As others have said, exercise, good eating and good genes. About the good eating, I remember reading somewhere that she’s diabetic and has always followed a healthy diet to manage the condition. Also very disciplined.



Yeah, I remember she said she was "a little diabetes" on Ellen I believe years back. So she really watches her diet. I understand the struggle because I'm a little diabetic too, so I'm stringent with my diet too. There' no other choice for people with this condition.

PS: Love her in low hair once in a while. I know it's extensions, it looks pretty. I like whatever hairstyle that brings out her beautiful facial features and she doesn't need to do ultra short ALL the time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok, ok. She is getting back to herself. She looks well rested.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> That dress is badddddd! She looks good!


Amen!

I  really really want her to just go back to her pixie cut.


----------



## anitalilac

Hot Damn, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. I know she looks best with the pixie cut but no girls want to wear pixie cut ALL the time.

But I think she looks best with straight hair, so she can play with the lengths a little bit and find her next favorite style.  She's super gorgeous and doesn't age!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is she type 1 or type 2 diabetic?


----------



## Rouge H

lanasyogamama said:


> Is she type 1 or type 2 diabetic?


It was during the taping of the television series ‘Living Dolls’ in 1989 that Halle Berry lapsed into a diabetic coma. Shortly afterwards she was diagnosed with diabetes mellitus type 1.

Diabetes.co.uk


----------



## BindiBabe

DC-Cutie said:


> I  really really want her to just go back to her pixie cut.



Just a random comment...
I think and I may be wrong as I am going back years ago - when she first came out with that pixie cut, she was also advertising a particular cosmetic brand, L’Oreal?  The pixie cut emphasized her made up features perfectly and her face, in that pixie cut was on advertising merchandise everywhere, entrenching the “Halle Berry” look, a real coup for the brand. 

In an interview with Oprah at the time, she was asked what was the colour of her hair - it was a really lovely colour. And she said, she actually didn’t know. She said her stylists actually chooses the colour and they create the look for her, such as that “Halle Berry” look and she goes with it. 

...In the pics above, she looks nothing less than smoking..the long hair looks lovely.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BindiBabe said:


> Just a random comment...
> I think and I may be wrong as I am going back years ago - when she first came out with that pixie cut, she was also advertising a particular cosmetic brand, L’Oreal?  The pixie cut emphasized her made up features perfectly and her face, in that pixie cut was on advertising merchandise everywhere, entrenching the “Halle Berry” look, a real coup for the brand.
> 
> In an interview with Oprah at the time, she was asked what was the colour of her hair - it was a really lovely colour. And she said, she actually didn’t know. She said her stylists actually chooses the colour and they create the look for her, such as that “Halle Berry” look and she goes with it.
> 
> ...In the pics above, she looks nothing less than smoking..the long hair looks lovely.



That sounds far fetched because when she was wearing the pixie cut when she first came on the scene on Boomerang in the early 90’s. She did get a cosmetic brand contract until later, I think early 2000, with Revlon


----------



## sdkitty

she is so beautiful and has had a very successful career....now she is apparently in love but this behavior is cheapening her image IMO
Halle Berry Just Posted a Pantsless Photo and Gave a Sweet Shout-Out to Her "Man" (yahoo.com)


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> she is so beautiful and has had a very successful career....now she is apparently in love but this behavior is cheapening her image IMO
> Halle Berry Just Posted a Pantsless Photo and Gave a Sweet Shout-Out to Her "Man" (yahoo.com)



I don't think the photo is that bad. I've seen a lot worse on IG. If I had her looks, I'd wear little clothes myself and post pics all day.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> I don't think the photo is that bad. I've seen a lot worse on IG. If I had her looks, I'd wear little clothes myself and post pics all day.




no shade but i hate when women say that!  there are soooo many gorgeous older women in this world who do not post these kind of thirst trap photo's of themselves to get a few clicks!  they go about their business because anyone who sees them is going to see how gorgeous they are and they don't feel the need wear the least amount of clothes they can find to prove it either.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> no shade but i hate when women say that!  there are soooo many gorgeous older women in this world who do not post these kind of thirst trap photo's of themselves to get a few clicks!  they go about their business because anyone who sees them is going to see how gorgeous they are and they don't feel the need wear the least amount of clothes they can find to prove it either.


and Halle of all people....she is my girl crush - so beautiful and has an Oscar


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> and Halle of all people....she is my girl crush - so beautiful and has an Oscar




yes!  she has nothing to prove and is just to old for these shenanigans!  yeah she is feeling herself because she has got a man again - but we have seen her with plenty.  he's just her flavor of the month - it will pass.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> yes!  she has nothing to prove and is just to old for these shenanigans!  yeah she is feeling herself because she has got a man again - but we have seen her with plenty.  he's just her flavor of the month - it will pass.


I would think she'd have a baby with him but I guess at 50, not likely


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> no shade but i hate when women say that!  there are soooo many gorgeous older women in this world who do not post these kind of thirst trap photo's of themselves to get a few clicks!  they go about their business because anyone who sees them is going to see how gorgeous they are and they don't feel the need wear the least amount of clothes they can find to prove it either.



No shade taken. TBH, I don't see her pic as very thirst trappy.  The thirst trap pics I'm thinking of are more tasteless, i.e. underboob/sideboob galore, booty shots, and face all photoshopped and filtered.  And, I agree there are many gorgeous older women don't post pics wearing the least amount of clothes possible just to prove they still got it. However, I do appreciate when a 50+ woman has the freedom to post a pic when she's feeling herself.


----------



## Gennas

OMG. Halle looks awful!!! What has she done to her face???


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> OMG. Halle looks awful!!! What has she done to her face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066082


or is this just because she's older now


----------



## lanasyogamama

Somebody wronged her with that hair and lipstick


----------



## HiromiT

Her makeup or lack thereof is awful. Completely washes her out. And the haircut is terrible. A meme compares it to a watermelon helmet on a cat!


----------



## V0N1B2

HiromiT said:


> Her makeup or lack thereof is awful. Completely washes her out. And the haircut is terrible. A meme compares it to a watermelon helmet on a cat!


Paging @youngster


----------



## prettyprincess

Gennas said:


> OMG. Halle looks awful!!! What has she done to her face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066082


It’s not her face, it’s the atrocious hair.


----------



## youngster

She stole my kitty's look!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Her face looks fine but is the atrocious hair style and lack of colour in her face and hair that wash her out especially against the colour of her gown


----------



## HiromiT

youngster said:


> She stole my kitty's look!!!


Your kitty wore it better!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Somebody wronged her with that hair and lipstick





that dress ain’t doing her no favors either!!   Looks like a big saggy stomach on her!


----------



## scarlet555

Her hair looks like a wig, so I hope it is.  I know she showed some hair clipping on the floor on her instagram, but still
what kind of stylist would put Halle’s body in a dress like this?  The color alone was a downer...the bow in the front... why oh why???  So many dresses available to these stars...

overall, the Oscarswomens outfits were not very stellar... there were some looking like white Jedi outfits... others looked like strange black/white swan combo...


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Looks like the same style “catastrophe” dress from The Devil Wears Prada!


----------



## Traminer

bag-princess said:


> that dress ain’t doing her no favors either!!   Looks like a big saggy stomach on her!



So things seem to have changed since 2007? 



Gennas said:


> OMG. Halle looks awful!!! What has she done to her face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066082


What has happened since 2007?


----------



## RueMonge

Maybe it’s the picture, because last night when she presented at the Oscars I thought her hair was much darker.


----------



## bag-princess

Traminer said:


> So things seem to have changed since 2007?
> 
> 
> What has happened since 2007?


----------



## Tivo

Gennas said:


> OMG. Halle looks awful!!! What has she done to her face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066082


I don’t think her face looks bad it’s just really bad eye make up. But that wig looks scary! I guess Halle grabbed a dress she liked and got ready without the aid of a stylist? this is a mess that should have never made it out of the fitting room.


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> I don’t think her face looks bad it’s just really bad eye make up. But that wig looks scary! I guess Halle grabbed a dress she liked and got ready without the aid of a stylist? this is a mess that should have never made it out of the fitting room.


She’s one of the actresses I always look forward to seeing bc shes so beautiful and has access to the most amazing designers. This look was so disappointing.


----------



## limom

As the 90’s are coming back in style. Her hair made sense. It is a wig/weave anyways.
Is this the real color?
DG though?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> As the 90’s are coming back in style. Her hair made sense. It is a wig/weave anyways.
> Is this the real color?
> DG though?






that awful hair made no sense in the '90's either!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> that awful hair made no sense in the '90's either!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> OMG. Halle looks awful!!! What has she done to her face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066082


is she finally getting practical in the man dept?  all her prior men have been pretty boys.  this guy looks her age or older.  I'm guessing he has a career and money of his own.  sorry I heard who he was but don't recall.


----------



## bag-princess

well......ok










						Halle Berry Says Her Son Maceo, 8, 'Dresses Up' in Her Shoes and Clothes: 'He Is Just a Clown'
					

Halle Berry is mom to son Maceo, 8, and daughter Nahla, 13




					people.com


----------



## sdkitty

looks like Nahla is probably going to be a beauty like her mom....but this photo is one of Nahla from a much younger age.  the new photo doesn't show her face
Halle Berry Shares Sweet Photo With Daughter Nahla To Celebrate Her 14th Birthday | HuffPost Entertainment


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> looks like Nahla is probably going to be a beauty like her mom....but this photo is one of Nahla from a much younger age.  the new photo doesn't show her face
> Halle Berry Shares Sweet Photo With Daughter Nahla To Celebrate Her 14th Birthday | HuffPost Entertainment



i know it is their life to share as they please but posting a pic of someone from the back and that i can barely see is a waste of my time!    i want to see if she is resembling that gorgeous daddy of hers.


----------



## limom

Her kids are all so gorgeous.
Halle might be eccentric but she is one of the most beautiful woman in Hollywood, imo.
She went back to short and aie.








						Halle Berry's New Hairdo And Tweet Spark A Storm Of Speculation
					

The Oscar winner's distinctive style at the Critics Choice Awards has fans hoping she's playing her "X-Men" character in an upcoming film.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Her kids are all so gorgeous.
> Halle might be eccentric but she is one of the most beautiful woman in Hollywood, imo.
> She went back to short and aie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halle Berry's New Hairdo And Tweet Spark A Storm Of Speculation
> 
> 
> The Oscar winner's distinctive style at the Critics Choice Awards has fans hoping she's playing her "X-Men" character in an upcoming film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Halle is beautiful.  She's my girl crush.  But I don't care for that skunk hairdo


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Halle is beautiful.  She's my girl crush.  But I don't care for that skunk hairdo


She is hinting at a movie role.
Storm?
Cat woman?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> She is hinting at a movie role.
> Storm?
> Cat woman?




nobody wants to see her as cat woman again! the first one was a flop and they are nit going to waSte money again.


----------

